#ubuntu-es 2011-05-09
<villazon78> me dicen q aqui boot/grub/menu.lst pero no encuentro ese archivo
<katarcis> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<katarcis> /boot/grub/menu.list
<katarcis> con el / antes
<aguitel> tengo grabadas muchas fotos en en sitio que va a cerrar ,como puedo bajar todas los albumes con susu fotos con wget ?
<villazon78> el cfg me aparece pero el list no
<katarcis> pues es cfg
<dannyLopez68> aguitel: que sitio va a cerrar?
<aguitel> myphotoalbum.com
<aguitel> dannyLopez68, me leistes?
<morfeo> tengo un problema con la instalacion de actualizaciones me dice un error con el header y no se que mas
<dannyLopez68> si
<villazon78> buuu me pierdo ahi dentro... na era pa una tonteria... para cambiar el menu del grub, es q el de ubuntu 11.04 es cansino
<aguitel> son unos h de p y solo se puede bajar de a una foto a la vez
<villazon78> hay alguna forma de saber donde tengo el grub instalado?
<Yukiteru> hola a todos!!!
<seyacat> ayuda por favor, necesito bootear en pxe sobre maquinas sin este soporte, si conocen un iso o como instalarlo en el grub les agradezco
<seyacat> pxe boot
<Unknow> Buenas noches!
<Unknow> Quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar....?!
<Unknow> Tengo un problema con mi ubuntu, intenté actualizarlo, pero al estarlo haciendo en mi domicilio el servicio electrico falló y la actualización no se pudo completar, el problema ahora es que mi ubuntu NO inicia de ninguna manera...
<Operador08> hola a todos... alguien a notado problemas de rendimiento en 11.04?
<seyacat> Unknow: puedes reiniciar tu actualizacion si tienes un live cd, o un pendrive booteable
<alien__> hol muchachos,,stoy buteando en una mac ibook g4 para instalar 10.4 lts ppc y no me detecta el disco,,como lo monto manual ?
<seyacat> alien__:  creas una carpeta  y con el comando mount     sudo mount /dev/sdXx /mnt/temp -o rw
<alien__> seyacat:) no me sale asi
<seyacat> alien__:  sudo parted -l     revisa cual es la particion que necesitas momtar
<alien__> seyacat:) ok dice   /ev/hdc rad-write (reand-only file system ).  dev/hdc has been opened as read only
<alien__> no sera es el dcrom
<seyacat> mira deberian salirte todas las discos y todas las particiones
<Unknow> Tengo un problema con mi ubuntu, intenté actualizarlo, pero al estarlo haciendo en mi domicilio el servicio electrico falló y la actualización no se pudo completar, el problema ahora es que mi ubuntu NO inicia de ninguna manera...
<seyacat> Unknow: necesitas un live cd, con el puedes acceder con chroot como si estuvieras en tu sistema y continuar la actualizacion
<Unknow> como accedo?
<seyacat> Unknow: debes montar la particon que tiene a / en una carpeta
<seyacat> te voy a poner en pastebin, yo tengo un pequeñito script con todos los comandos
<seyacat> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605007/
<Unknow> algo mas?
<Unknow> gracias!
<seyacat> una ves que estes en el path, deberas continuar la actulizacion
<seyacat> los comandos que deberas usar  son,   apt-get dist-upgrade, dpkg --configure -a
<Unknow> o.k! Pero y si ahora no quiero la actualización?
<seyacat> a veces e tenido problemas de dependecias y los resulve mejor el aptitude que el apt, aptitude dist-upgrade
<seyacat> Unknow: estas en medio de la actualizacion, no puedes hecharte para atras por que ya tienes paquetes a medio instalar
<seyacat> Unknow: y sobre todo el sistema roto
<Unknow> Pero es que igual el ubuntu nisiquiera inicia.
<Unknow> No carga, nada!
<seyacat> Unknow: trata solo con dpkg --configure -a
<Unknow>  cuales es el comando completo?
<seyacat> de que hablas
<seyacat> ese es el comando completo JAJA
<RYDeN> alguien con 10.04
<RYDeN> ?
<seyacat> esa es maverick?
<_alazar> Es lucid.
<seyacat> igual ya se fue
<morfeo> como quemar 704 megas en un cd? el bracero me ofrece sobregrabo pero despues me dice que no cabe en el cd
<seyacat> morfeo: me parece que puedes grabar hasta 710 solamente si cierras el cd
<morfeo> pero no dejo la opcion de dejar abierto el cd, hasta le quite el burn no se que que supuestamente rectifica errores y nada
<seyacat> adems mejor usa otro gestos como xburn por que brasero tiene muchos problemas
<morfeo> seyacat:
<morfeo> ok
<_alazar> A mí brasero me funciona perfectamente.
<seyacat> a mi brasero me ha dañado algunos cds
<_alazar> El único problema que tenía era que grababa lento, pero un cambio en el gconf-editor y listo.
<morfeo> no puedo instalar nada ya recorde que tengo problemas por algo que dice header
<_alazar> Yo arreglaría eso antes que nada xD
<seyacat> de ley
<morfeo> demen el comando para instalar xburn y les doy la salida
<_alazar> sudo apt-get install xburn
<morfeo> se quita el error al burar todo lo que esta en /var/lib/apt/lists
<morfeo> pero al actualizar regresa
<seyacat> morfeo: entonces el error los tienes en el sources.list
<morfeo> como lo arreglo ya lei y no encontre como
<seyacat> debes tener alguna linea con una ruta incorrecta en un repositorio
<seyacat> edita /etc/apt/sources.list
<seyacat> e comenta con # los respositorios que no sean oficiales
<seyacat> luego actualiza
<morfeo> como sabre cuales con oficiales?
<seyacat> ese archivo esta bien comentado, se nota
<morfeo> los universe son los que tecngo que comentar verdad'
<seyacat> no
<morfeo> main restricted?
<seyacat> no, los que tengan  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dejalos
<morfeo> no hay ninguno que tenga el us, pero di lo demas
<_alazar> Visto mi sources.list no veo nada relacionado con los PPA que uso, quizás se usen otros archivos.
<_alazar> Yo iría a sinaptic y desmarcaría los repositorios de la pestaña "Otro software".
<seyacat> si no hace crash el sinaptic es buan opcion
<morfeo> ok revisando
<morfeo> ya actualizo
<Mostroso> Una pregunta de Python como hago para que diga si un string tiene solo numeros ej num1 = "1234" print "num1 tiene solo numeros" ?
<morfeo> seyacat: ya actualizo pero no puedo instalar xburn dice que el paquete no ha sido encontrado
<Mostroso> Hay alguien que sepa Python?
<morfeo> yo nunca lo he utilizado pero lo unico que se me ocurre es que si es divicivle entre 1 es numero sino es string
<Mostroso> gracias por responder Morfeo. Lo que quiero hacer es que si una variable de tipo string contiene "11a" me diga tiene una letra y termine el programa y si contiene  "11" haga una operacion matematica asi int(variable)+numero
<morfeo> con un if lo puedes hacer
<m4v> !python Mostroso
<kubot> Mostroso: python es un lenguaje de programación de alto nivel http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Python. Documentación http://docs.python.org/ (Inglés). Ver también http://wiki.python.org/moin/Languages/Spanish?highlight=%28CategoryLanguage%29 Manual Dive into Python: http://diveintopython.org/ | Preguntas sobre python hacerlas en #python-es #pyar o #python (inglés)
<morfeo> m4v necesito quemar 704 megas de datos en un cd pero no me permite bracero
<Mostroso> si hago int(num1) +int(num2) al sumar la representacion entera de un string que tiene una letra me da error quiero evitar que sume si el string tiene una letra terminando el programa de alguna manera.
<m4v> Mostroso: este canal no es sobre python, kubot te dijo donde puedes ir a preguntar.
<m4v> morfeo: pregunta al canal, yo no uso brasero (uso KDE)
<Mostroso> Gracias ire alla pero como python es un programa tambien de Ubuntu como puedes preguntar de otros programas de Ubuntu y no de Python?
<m4v> Mostroso: este canal es para soporte sobre Ubuntu, no python. Hay otros canales mejores para eso.
<morfeo> !bracero
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'bracero'.
<m4v> Mostroso: lo que preguntas no es relevante a Ubuntu, solo a python
<morfeo> !brasero
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'brasero'.
<Mostroso> Ok gracias adios
<seyacat> morfeo: se llama xfburn
<morfeo> andale lo buscare
<morfeo> seyacat: dice que la imagen seleccionada no cabe en el cd
<seyacat> el cd tiene algo grabado?
<morfeo> si una pelicula
<morfeo> pero no le quiero bajar el ratio ni cortarla
<seyacat> morfeo: un cd tiene capacidad de 650, y ya 700 y algo mas con las justas
<seyacat> morfeo: imposible si tienes algo grabado, nuscate otro cd
<morfeo> seyacat: tiene libre segun brasero 702 megas pero lña imagen pesa 704 hay algun emulador de cd?
<seyacat> morfeo: las capacidades extras suelen servir solo para cds cerrados, tu quieres hacer una segunda sesion, asi que mira no te compliques un cd cuesta 50 cetavos
<morfeo> pero ahorita esta lejos donde comprarlos
<seyacat> puedes grabar el cd en una imagen iso
<morfeo> aqui es de noche ya
<seyacat> y mañana lo pones en otro cd
<morfeo> seyacat: el cd es virgen
<morfeo> bueno ni modo eso me tocara pero yo queria darsela a mi hijo ajora pero ni modo
<seyacat> si es virgen algo malo tiene el cd, otra cosa es que tu estes tratando de copiar los archivos y propiamente deberia clonar el cd
<seyacat> no se si me equivoco
<morfeo> es una imagen la que descargue, tengo que quemarla en un cd virgen que es el que tengo
<morfeo> brasero reconoce que tiene 702 megas libres y que es virgen, hasta me ofrece el sobregrabar pero despues dice que no hay suficiente espacio
<seyacat> y el xfburn igual
<seyacat> el problema debe ser ahi el cd, ahora la calidad es muy mala
<seyacat> yo compre unos que estaban 1 de cada 10 malos
<morfeo> lo mismo seyacat
<seyacat> es como los diskettes antes los hacian indestructibles
<seyacat> despues se dañaban sin usarlos
<morfeo> pueda que sea eso ni modo seguire probando un rato y sino lo hare mañana
<usuario1> hola, estoy buscando una aplicacion que me guarde el estado de la pc (ventanas abiertas etc etc) cuando la apago, y al encenderla aparezca todo igual
<usuario1> alguien sabe de esto
<usuario1> conocen alguna?
<usuario1> osea seria como si la maquina quedara ibernando, pero en realidad se apagaria completamente
<socratesxd> ubicame en el tema usuario1
<socratesxd> acabo de entrar al canal
<usuario1> socratesxd gracias
<seyacat> socratesxd: solo tienes que mandarla a dormir
<usuario1> estoy buscando una aplicacion que guarde el estado de mi pc en un archivo, y al encenderla lo recupere
<socratesxd> ah
<usuario1> el uso sería para cuando uno quiere apagar la pc,, y está trabajando con varias ventanas
<socratesxd> jeje, pense que podria ayudar pero no tengo ni idea :P
<usuario1> asi cuando uno la enciende nuevamente, no tiene que abrir y acomodar varias aplicaciones y ventanas nuevamente
<socratesxd> pero yo suponia que ubuntu lo hacia
<usuario1> si yo pregunto porque no tengo ni idea y googleando un poco no encotre nada
<seyacat> usuario1: hibernanr hace eso"!
<usuario1> osea seria como ibernar la pc
<usuario1> pero apagandola completamente para no consumir energía
<usuario1> que se apague completamente de verdad, para ello se tendria que guardar la informacion de memoria ram en un archivo
<socratesxd> usuario1: pero solo tienes que cerrar la sesion y guardar las aplicaciones abiertas
<seyacat> usuario1: pero cual es la finalidad?
<usuario1> el tema es cuando uno utiliza varias aplicaciones al mismo tiempo para trabajar
<socratesxd> es decir, las aplicaciones estaran en el mismo estado en que las dejaste
<socratesxd> no es eso lo que quieres?
<usuario1> tienes que abrir todo nuevamente cada día, y acomodar las ventanas y abrir archivos de nuevo cada vez que apagaste la pc
<usuario1> con una aplicacion que me conservara el estado me ahorraria mucho tiempo
<socratesxd> pero no es eso a lo que me refiero
<usuario1> ya que la apago y enciendo 2 o 3 veces al dia
<seyacat> usuario1: si es una pese de escritorio puedes optar por no apagarla
<seyacat> con eso cuando llegues prendes el monitor y estara igualita
<usuario1> mi objetivo es poder apagarla completamente
<usuario1> que no quede varias horas encendida
<socratesxd> creo que usuario1 no optara por hacer eso, seyacat
<seyacat> usuario1: a ver poniendose serio , seria de analizar como hace el hibernar para revertir el ram
<socratesxd> ah, lo siento, tengo que irme
<seyacat> con eso podrias tu guardar un ram a tu medida y recuperarlo en el boot
<seyacat> pero me parece algo un poco complicado para el comun de los mortales
<usuario1> claro seycat
<usuario1> eso creo que lo hace el iphon
<usuario1> y lo hace por ejemplo la virtual box
<usuario1> y tambien la virtualpc
<usuario1> que guardan el estado en el que se encuentra la pc en un momento dado con todo abierto
<usuario1> y la puedes apagar completamente
<usuario1> luego al encenderla encuentras todo igual
<seyacat> usuario1: te refires a los snapshots
<usuario1> si
<seyacat> voy a curiosear
<usuario1> yo queria saber como hacer eso aqui en ubuntu
<usuario1> osea guardar el estado de mi pc y poder recuperarlo rapidamente al encender de nuevo la pc
<usuario1> el motivo es: para eficientizar el trabajo, ahorrar tiempo, trabajar mas comodo,
<katarcis> usuario1, porque no solo ejecutas los programas al inicio
<katarcis> los programas
<seyacat> usuario1: pero que toma en bootear el ubuntu unos 30 segundos?
<seyacat> claro, lanzas los programas al inciao y bastaria
<seyacat> ademas que si lo mandas a hibernar el suspender el consumo de energia es minimo
<usuario1> ya que al apagar la pc 3 o 4 veces por día y tabajando con 7 ventanas o mas volver a acomodar todo en su sitio
<usuario1> toma tiempo
<katarcis> O te creas un script que lanze los programas que normalmente usas
<usuario1> ustedes me dan buenas ideas que quiza implemente
<seyacat> usuario1: puedes hacer un script que te acomode las ventanas
<usuario1> aha si
<usuario1> puede ser
<katarcis> xd
<usuario1> lo que sucede es que hay software hasta para rascarse la nariz
<seyacat> al menos es más facil que meterse a reverti el ram
<seyacat> JAJA
<usuario1> y esto que me ahorraria una tarea repetitiva no lo conozco
<usuario1> por eso es que preguntaba por aqui
<katarcis> por ejemplo chrome tiene la opcion de hacer que se abran las paginas que quieras apenas lo inicias
<usuario1> espero les interese aunque sea un poco el tema, y no haberlos molestado
<katarcis> Por ese lado estas cubierto
<katarcis> xD
<seyacat> usuario1: si es interesante, aunque a mi mientras menos programas abra es mejor
<seyacat> usuario1: no se a que te dedicas?
<katarcis> Nunca habia visto esa pregunta
<gkahn> muchachos, hola a todos, alguno de ustedes usa el script de traduccion hecho en python para xchat?
<katarcis> pero ps el script es buen opcion
<usuario1> aha , tube la nesecidad en estos días ya que estaba desarrollando una web con 2 o 3 aplicaciones, ademas retocando fotos con photoshop, y algunas ventanas mas abiertas
<alien__> el libflashplayer.so de adobe es mejor q el que viene en ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<katarcis> alien__, no entiendo la pregunta xd
<gkahn> hablo de este script:http://mamalibre.text0.tk/?q=content/plugins-traductor-para-xchat-en-python y me marca un error en la linea 65 que no he podido arreglar, si alguien me puede dar una mano por favor
<usuario1> todo se puede hacer con tiempo, pero si existen las computadoras es para que logremos hacerlo con oprimir un boton
<usuario1> o estoy loco
<seyacat> usuario1: a ya te entiendo, pero de todas formas creo que hibernar te bastaria
<m4v> gkahn: contacta al autor del script, no es relevante a Ubuntu eso :(
<usuario1> seyacat, claro seria igual que ibernar pero apagando completamente la pc
<gkahn> gracias m4v, sorry por el off-topic
<alien__> ok,descargue para mi 64bits una vercion de flash en adobe por que la que en la pagina de descarga es de 32bits,,si quieres mira-http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<usuario1> yo duermo con la pc a mi lado y realmente la quiero apagar
<alien__> el flash player es malisimo en 64 bits,estoy buscano alternativas
<seyacat> usuario1: a ver aqui encontre algo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=410570
<usuario1> ya lo estoy viendo, gracias seycat
<usuario1> seyacat perdon
<alien__> entonces cuando la descomprimo el tar.bz el archivo que contiene termina en prefijo  .so
<vientosolar> join #ubuntu-charlas
<katarcis> #ubuntu-offtopic no es? xd
<casa> katrolcis
<vientosolar> sorry
<katarcis> mauricio
<morfeo> !python | gkahn
<kubot> gkahn: python es un lenguaje de programación de alto nivel http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Python. Documentación http://docs.python.org/ (Inglés). Ver también http://wiki.python.org/moin/Languages/Spanish?highlight=%28CategoryLanguage%29 Manual Dive into Python: http://diveintopython.org/ | Preguntas sobre python hacerlas en #python-es #pyar o #python (inglés)
<alien__> alguien sabe como c instala un archvivo que termine en prefijo  .so ?
<katarcis> alien__, si instalaste los restricted extras
<katarcis> no necesitas eso
<Guest> supongo que habra que compilar (tar.bz)
<Guest> Katarcis wtf?
<alien__> si los instale katarcis ,
<katarcis> Bueno
<katarcis> hablas de flash no'
<katarcis> ?
<alien__> sii pero es una porqueria este en 64 bits
<seyacat> alien__:  solamente lo pones en /usr/share/lib/
<Guest> va a ser la misma porqueria si intalas los mismos que vienen manualmente
<seyacat> alien__: puedes bajaste el sdk de flex, ahi vienen las ultimas librerias
<Guest> o usar 32 bits
<alien__> que ? no c de que hablas amigo
<Guest> que no da dolor de huevos
<alien__> 64 bits es mas rapico
<alien__> rapido
<Guest> mmmmmm una vez lo probe y no note ninguna diferencia
<Guest> en un proce con 64 bits claro
<Guest> es mas lo note mas pesado
<alien__> depende del ram que tengas
<alien__> y la pc tambn
<Guest> puedes tener 4gb o mas con un kernel_PAE
<Guest> en 32 bits
<alien__> en 32 bits el pidgin no c me conecta a facebook
<alien__> por eso no me gusta
<Guest> eso no creo que enga algo que ver con el procesador
<alien__> con el sistema
<alien__> 64 bits me da menos problemas a mi
<Guest> no tiene que ver una cosa con la otra :/ corrijanme si estoy equivocado
<Guest> que sea 32 o 64 bits no tiene nada q ver con que pidgin se conecte o no
<alien__> son diferentes arquitecturas,,deben tener su diferencia
<seyacat> usuario1:
<Guest> bueno igualmente flash da asco en 64 bits
<usuario1> seycat
<alien__> asi es,no me lo recuerdes
<Guest> por eso yo personalmente no lo recomiedo
<rengo> alguien aca tiene exprecias sobre nitrogeno liquido?
<usuario1> estuve leyendo eso y encontre tambien esto http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:tkA4bRSK-bYJ:www.ubuntu-es.org/node/100486+aplicacion+para+hibernar+ubuntu&cd=1&hl=es&ct=clnk&gl=ar&source=www.google.com.ar
<alien__> tendra su buena termporada el 64 bits cuando los developers inviertan tiempo en el
<seyacat> usuario1: leete    man pm-suspend-hybrid
<usuario1> pero no soy muy ducho para estos menesteres de andar haciendo scripts
<rengo> quero ver puedo comprary overcloquear maximo mi micro amd phenomII x4 965 blackedition
<seyacat> dice que recupera el estatus incluso si has apagado la maquina
<usuario1> preferiria una aplicacion que lo haga por mi
<alien__> yo acabo de hibernar y me aparecio too tal y como estaba ?
<alien__> me dio curiosidad
<usuario1> alien como lo haz hecho
<seyacat> alien__: la idea es un hibernar pero con un apgado completo de la maquina
<alien__> a mi c me apago completamente,,cuano inicio me salio algo q decia resumiendo y de y muchos numeros
<alien__> y tuve que poner mi password y todo
<usuario1> voy a probar ahora mismo qshutdown esta en los repositorios
<alien__> usuario1:) cuando te swap tienes ?
<usuario1> como veo eso
<usuario1> ?
<katarcis> cuando instalas
<katarcis> tiene que asignar una particion swap
<alien__> en system monitor
<alien__> ponlo en tu panel agregandolo,,te mantiene al tanto el uso de CPU
<seyacat> usuario1: de lo que leo en el man, la hibernacion hace un apagado completo de la maquina
<seyacat> asi que no necesitas mas
<seyacat> a ver probemos
<seyacat> sudo pm-hibernate
<seyacat> epa funciono perfecto
<seyacat> ahi esta
<esker> alguien sabe algo d acnaven?
<esker> ??
<seyacat> ??
<linux-genesis> hola a todos
<linux-genesis> hoy me la pase conociendo lo maravilloso de este editor, por ahi encontre en un ebook el proyecto eclim
<linux-genesis> lo instale y todo
<linux-genesis> pero me dice que tengo que ejecutar el demonio de eclimd para que se active en mi vim
<linux-genesis> ya encontre la forma, como instale el eclipse helio para que funcionara, lo tuve que hacer manualmente en ubuntu lucid, en la ruta /opt/eclipse
<linux-genesis>  con algun script o al inicio se podria hacer que se ejecute ese demonio en /opt/eclipse/eclim/eclimd ?
<seyacat> mira si no existe /etc/default/eclimd  algunos demonios suelen estar desactivados
<linux-genesis> seyacat ya me trabaja bien el eclim, pero tengo que correr el demonio siempre en /opt/eclipse/eclim/eclimd
<linux-genesis> te refieres a que copie el eclimd en /etc/default/?
<ale> mmm
<linux-genesis> al arranque de servicio estan en /etc/init.d/
<linux-genesis> porque asi es como pauso u arranco servicios de apache2
<linux-genesis> o mysql
<linux-genesis> estoy leyendo al respecto
<Braiam> linux-genesis: se usan poco los scripts de init.d, ahora son manejados por el binario services y los archivos de inicio estan donde te dijo seyacat
<Braiam> si deseas iniciar eclim el comando sería "sudo services eclimd start"
<linux-genesis> okey Braiam, entonces me imagino que debe existir algun archivo en /etc/default/ que inicie todos los servicios
<Braiam> si está ubuntizado, sí
<linux-genesis> pero eclimd no esta en /etc/default/
<linux-genesis> solamente en la ruta /opt/eclipse/eclimd/eclimd
<Braiam> busca por otro nombre, o leé el man, por si te da alguna pista
<linux-genesis> okey
<dzup> linux-genesis: http://groups.google.com/group/eclim-user/browse_thread/thread/fd945290ae5c11a2  busca por "autostart"
<dzup> busca por esta linea mkdir -p ~/.config/autostart
<linux-genesis> okey gracias dzuṕ
<dzup> como haz de imaginar, es un editor, entonces no es bueno que corra como root, etc ...mejor metelo como un autostart cundo entres a modo grafico
<linux-genesis> si me parece mejor
<linux-genesis> gracias dzup es lo que buscaba
<linux-genesis> ahora a probar el eclim con vim, a ver que tal funciona, realmente trabajo con php, quiero probar que tal funciona
<linux-genesis> dzup a ver si entiendo
<linux-genesis> tengo que crear /.config/autostart/eclimd.desktop
<linux-genesis> y en el archivo eclimd.desktop pegar el codigo
<linux-genesis> nadmas que tengo una duda con esta parte Exec=${eclipse.home}/bin/eclimd start
<linux-genesis> como yo no tengo eclimd en /bin/
<linux-genesis> lo modificaria asi verdad   Exec=${eclipse.home}/opt/eclipse/eclim/eclimd start
<dzup> si, dice que remplaces eclise.home  por donde esta su equipse  ...dijo /opt/blabla  ...eso va ahi, y el comando en "Exec=${eclipse.home}/bin/eclimd start " que segun usted es "/opt/eclipse/eclimd/eclimd"  ...que seria "/opt/eclipse/eclimd/eclimd/bin/eclimd start   <--segun esa linea
<linux-genesis> ohh bien
<dzup> osea ...path al file
<linux-genesis> bien
<linux-genesis> gracias
<dzup> no me las de, quizas no le funciona heh
<dzup> /opt/eclipse/eclimd/bin/eclimd start   <--
<Vsg21> éäéäééää¥ôðà¥íäæàö¥ä¥àöñä¥íê÷ä¥ëàâ÷ê¾¥¥ñàëàö¥ôðà¥àöñä÷¥áð÷èìàëáê¥ôðà¥æíäçêë
<Stoneangel> buenos días, alguien conoce una aplicación o configuración para ver solo los iconos de las aplicaciones en  ejecución?
<Stoneangel> antes usaba talika pero desde que actualicé a ubuntu 11.04 dejó de funcionar
<Braiam> Stoneangel: trata con el gnome clasico
<Stoneangel> ese estoy usando, el  unity no me convenció para nada
<Stoneangel> pero talika me marca error y me bloquea la maquina, tuve que desistalarlo
<Braiam> Stoneangel: tienes las últimas versiones?
<Stoneangel> Braiam todo actualizado a la fecha
<Stoneangel> si instalo talika el panel ni siquiera carga, el procesador se va  al 100% y el pc se bloquea a los pocos segundos
<Stoneangel>  tenía ubuntu 10.10, hasta la actualización a 11.04 todo iba a la perfección
<Stoneangel> pero ahora solo funciona si quito talika, revise dependencias y todo está bien
<Braiam> mmm... parece que no le cambiaron nada con la actualización a natty, simplemente lo marcaron como compatible
<Stoneangel> pues en mi caso no es compatible, en cuanto lo instalo deja de funcionar el panel y se bloquea el pc
<Braiam> que lo marcarán como compatible no significa que sea compatible. Simplemente usan el mismo de maveric y dicen que esta bien en natty
<Stoneangel> lástima, me servía bastante, mantengo varias aplicaciones abiertas al  mismo tiempo  y es un poco molesto ver los ... del panel normal, además talika en sus últimas versiones incluye agrupación de ventanas
<Stoneangel> además de la vista en miniatura de la aplicación al señalarla en el panel
<katarcis> Stoneangel, gnome no agrupa?
<Stoneangel> en mi caso no, puede que lo haga pero no se como configurarlo para que lo haga
<Braiam> clic derecho en el panel?
<Braiam> propiedades?
<katarcis> no
<katarcis> es click derecho sobre una ventana minimizada
<Braiam> ohh
<katarcis> puedes elegir si agrupar todas de ese tipo
<katarcis> o solo cuando tengas poco espacio
<katarcis> etc
<Stoneangel> estaba haciendo la prueba y no me aparece la opción de agrupar :P
<Stoneangel> probé con 3 terminales minimizadas
<Braiam> seguro que no hay que abrir un cuadro de dialogo?
<katarcis> deja entro en gnome y miro bien
<katarcis> ando en openbox
<katarcis> Stoneangel, ya vi como
<katarcis> mira
<Stoneangel> dispara
<katarcis> fijate en el panel de abajo a la izkierda justo donde empiezan aparecer la lista de ventanas hay un separados
<katarcis> separador
<katarcis> dale click derecho
<katarcis> preferencias
<Braiam> !hammertime | Stoneangel
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'hammertime'.
<Stoneangel> ya vi la opción de agrupar ventanas Braiam, al menos eso me servirá en algunos casos
<Stoneangel> :)
<Stoneangel> gracias por tu ayuda
<Stoneangel> ahora a esperar que actualicen talika para solo ver los iconos de las aplicaciones en uso en el panel
<dzup> !hammertime
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'hammertime'.
<Braiam> !hammertime#es-offtopic
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'hammertime#es-offtopic'.
<Braiam> !hammertime#offtopic
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'hammertime#offtopic'.
<Braiam> !hammertime@offtopic
<kubot> ━━▊ ━━▊ ━━▊
<Braiam> :)
<dzup> iralo, sacando su hack tan pronto?
<katarcis> jajaja
<Braiam> solo ahí que leer el man
<Stoneangel> voy a probar algo,  ya regreso
<dzup> ke flojera
<fzeta> ieep, buenos días!
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal Oficial de *Soporte* de Ubuntu en Español | Charla general → /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic | ¿Pegar Texto? → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu 11.04 lanzado http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download | Hoy empieza Ubuntu Open Week en español https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<iridium> Hola, tengo un minusculo problema, tras la ultima actualizacion de pidgin, el icono de la barra de notificaciones ha cambiado a un icono purpura con una exclamacion y no muestra ya las actualizaciones de estado, como cuando recibes un mensaje, alguien sabe como solucionar esto?
<eDeMa> ola
<eDeMa> buenos dias a todos
<eDeMa> necesito que alguien me eche una mano con algo
<xuzas> buenas tardes a todos! tengo un pequeño problemilla... y es que, usando natty con unity, he estado trasteando en el administrador de opciones compìzconfig e intente activar el cubo de escritorio que tenia antes de hacer el upgrade. no dio resultado y volvi a activar los plugins que tenia unity por defecto. la cosa es que, ahora ya no me aparecen las barras de titulo en las ventanas. que puedo hacer para que vuelvan a aparecer? (y sí,
<xuzas> tambien he probado a reinstalar los paquetes de unity desde synaptics (no sirvio de nada)
<dzup> mv $HOME/.gconf $HOME/.gconf-bk    reinicia las X, deveras de reactivr el cubo despues de eso.
<xuzas> gracias dzup, voy a probar, aunque tb estaba leyendo por ahi... y no se si arriesgarme
<dzup> no te estas arriesgando, solo mv osea estas renombrandolo como .gconf-bk   ...si algo sale mal regresas al respaldo con mv $HOME/.gconf-bk $HOME/.gconf
<dzup> pues cuando reinicia X y no se encuentra $HOME/.gconf  es creado a defaults
<xuzas> me refiero a lo otro que lei en el foro
<dzup> haz eso que te dije.
<dzup> si $HOME/.gconf   no existe ...se autogenera automaticamente, si por alguna cosa no le sirve, rm -rf $HOME/.gconf    y mv el $HOME/.gconf-bk a $HOME/.gconf    ...osea original y reinicie, regresaras como estas ahorita.
<dzup> y si quiere reinventar la rueda, metase y edite manalmente esos archivos
<dzup> o con el gconf-editor
<xuzas> yo no se que hago mal, pero me dice que solamente son directorios
<dzup> mv ...renombra  o MoVe   <--mv mueve ...sinaxis es mv original nueva
<dzup> si hace mv $HOME/.gconf $HOME/.gconf-bk   el $HOME/.gconf  se llamara ahora $HOME/.gconf-bk, reinicie el entorno grafuco y el sistema le creara un nuevo $HOME/.gconf
<dzup> con los valores por defecto
<xuzas> ahhh... ok, gracias! no se que estaba haciendo mal, que no me hacia caso
<dzup> ...si no funciona ... borre el $HOME/.gconf  asi: rm -rf $HOME/.gconf  y mueva su copia $HOME/.gconf-bk  a $HOME/.gconf  asi: mv $HOME/.gconf-bk $HOME/.gconf    y reinicie las X
<xuzas> por cierto, solo me pasa a mi, o es que la combinacion de ctrl+alt+retroceso ya no sirve para reiniciar las X?
<dzup> ya no, haga logoff login
<dzup> no ocupas reiniciar toda la maquina
<xuzas> antes quise reiniciar el xserver y puse una orden que encontre en alguna pagina, era algo distinto
<xuzas> era esto:: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<dzup> nadamas salgase de su usuario y login de nuevo no se complique.
<dzup> ...o tambien asi
<pedro> alguén usa Ekiga, soy nuevo en ubuntu y necesito provarlo
<dzup> pues pruebalo
<dzup> aqui va bien
<pedro> pero necesito provarlo con alguien que lo tenga, ya lo prove con la maquina y no estuy seguro
<xuzas> pues siempre pense que manejar  el ordenador desde la linea de comandos era complicado, pero le voy viendo el sentido a las ordenes
<xuzas> muchas gracias, dzup
<dzup> ok suerte
<pedro> no tengo ninguna direccón de nadie todavia
<dzup> pedro: teayudaria pero no tengo mic heh
<pedro> ok
<pedro> y lo has usado, se prodra usar en la trasmisión de una radio comunitaria
<xuzas> pues si, me ha funcionado
<pedro> gracias
<xuzas> me quito un peso de encima... por cierto (y sobre esto no busque aun por mi cuenta), a alguien mas le falla el chat irc a traves de empathy? es que desde ese cliente no consigo entrar a #ubuntu-es
<pedro> xq
<pedrocarol> hola
<pedrocarol> alguien usa Ekiga
<pedrocarol> hola
<pedrocarol> Alguién usa Ekiga que necesito saber si funsiona, soy nuevo en linux
<pedrocarol> ya lo prove con la maquina pero no estoy seguro
<xuzas> yo no lo uso. una vez lo intente y por alguna razon me desanime
<pedrocarol> y no tengo ninguna direccon todavia
<pedrocarol> xuzas tu eres el que no podia entrar por enpathy
<pedrocarol> yo lo intente y entre
<xuzas> si, soy yo.
<pedrocarol> pues entre
<pedrocarol> si quieres te digo cómo
<xuzas> pues dime, a lo mejor hay alguien mas con ese mismo problema
<xuzas> me ausento. hora de comer.
<pedrocarol> ok
<pedrocarol> yo también luego te explico
<Thekernel> buenas
<Thekernel> alguno despierto?
<one_> hola
<one_> tengo problemas para instalar simple-ccsm, para activar los efectos avanzados de animacion , uso ubuntu 11.04 64b en portatil con unity (o en clasic, tb me da el mismo problema)
<one_> http://pastebin.com/YetTk2Cq   aqui copia del problema
<fosco_> one instala ccsm
<one_> tampoco me deja
<fosco_> pon ccsm en consola y te dirá lo qdebes hacer
<one_> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete ccsm
<one_> ok voy a ver
<one_> ya esta, instalado, pero sigo sin ver la opcion de elegir efectos avanzados en "apariencia" como en anteriores versiones
<fosco_> eso da igual, configuralo en ccsm
<Thekernel> buenas tengo inet por 3g que comparto por bluhetod pero cuando virtualizo ubuntu no tiene inet es posible  que pille inet?
<one_> esta barra del unity....no da mucho juego no?
<fosco_> one_: no mucho
<one_> salgo un momento que paso del unityu este, voy al clasico
<Thekernel> nadie sabe nada?
<Xago> hola amigos, estoy en busca de un reemplazo de "Teamviewer", asistencia remota de PCs. Quién conoce una con el mismo nivel, pero FREE, obviamente. :D
<Gus81> hola, alguien conoce algun programa para sincronizar musica con un iPod?
<Gus81> para Ubuntu 10.04
<xuzas> hay programas similares a itunes, como rhythmbox o banshee, pero no se si sirven para sincronizar con el ipod
<Gus81> xuzas, si, probe de pasar un tema con el Rhythmbox pero el iPod no lo reconoce... Solo puedo pasar música con el iTuns en Windows :S
<xuzas> yo lo siento, pero es que no tengo ni he usado jamas productos apple. no tengo ni idea.
<xuzas> pero podrias probar a usar itunes en wine, si funciona seria una alternativa
<Gus81> ahh, si es que en la PC de escritorio que es la que mas uso tengo Ubuntu, para pasar musica al iPod lo tengo que hacer con la notebook q ahi si tengo win, pero me gustaria conseguir un programa para Ubuntu
<Gus81> xuzas, no se usar el wine :S se que se usa por linea de comandos y es un lio
<xuzas> estas equivocado
<xuzas> es facil de usar, y se puede instalar desde los repositorios. usas el archivo .exe corriendolo con wine y el resto es similar a windows
<Gus81> xuzas, mmm lo voy a intentar mas tarde... ahora me tengo que ir...
<Gus81> xuzas, gracias!!!
<starky> hola me podrian
<starky> ayudar?
<xuzas> de nada, espero que te funcione. y busca en google tb
<xuzas> hola starky, este es un canal de soporte de ubuntu
<starky> hola
<starky> hace un rato que intento instalar gentoo y queria hacer chroot desde ubuntu
<starky> pero me sale este error chroot: fallo al ejecutar la orden «/bin/bash»: Exec format error
<starky> lo estoy haciendo desde una particion en la que ubuntu esta instalado
<one_> hola de nuevo, como puedo hacer para poder usar el gestor de ventanas emerald? lo he instalado y descargado tema, pero al escogerlo no varia nada, tengo que modificar algo del compiz?
<one_> /usr/bin/compiz-decorator  sustituir por /usr/bin/emerald?
<one_> me cai, alguien me puede indicar como poner emerald?  lo activo pero no funciona
<claudioAndres> Hola amigos, una consulta. En ubuntu 10.10 yo me dirigia a la carpeta /tmp para guardar los videos de youtube u otras, pero ahora ya no se cargan los videos ahí alguien sabe como poder guardarlos sin depender de programas....
<claudioAndres> Ahora tengo ubuntu 11.04 a todo esto
<jocdz> buenos dias
<xuzas> claudioAndres, eso ha cambiado. ahora cada uno de los navegadores (hablo de chromium y firefox) usa su propia carpeta de archivos temporales en su propio directorio
<jocdz> Noto que al parecer en Ubuntu Natty quitaron la funcionalidad de la tecla del logo de windows que con la letra M se colocaba el sistema en un entorno de diapositiva de fotografia y esta misma tecla con la rueda del mouse creaba un acercamiento zoom que tampoco funciona ya en Natty por lo que parece.
<luckatoni> Buenas, tengo varias distros, en una de ellas la he actualizado, pero el grub cargado en ubuntu, no encuentra el nuevo kernel, como puedo hacer?gracias
<claudioAndres> xuzas, sabes la ruta de chrome??
<xuzas> buscala en el directorio personal, no la recuerdo. puedes mirar en google o en el foro de ubuntu
<claudioAndres> xuzas, gracias
<claudioAndres> :)
<xuzas> de todas formas, ya no son como antes
<one_> alguien me ayuda? he instalado emerald y ahora no tengo botones para cerrar/minimizar ventanas :(
<xuzas> por que sera... (dgjmndxfkgdjgdkjtgh)
<xuzas> a mi me dijo antes dzup como recuperas las barras de titulo en las ventanas. a ver como era...
<xuzas> no recuerdo exactamente como era, sorry
<luckatoni> siento repetirlo pero.... tengo varias distros, en una de ellas la he actualizado, pero el grub cargado en ubuntu, no encuentra el nuevo kernel, como puedo hacer?gracias
<xuzas> tal vez era esto:: mv $HOME/.gconf $HOME/.gconf-bk
<xuzas> y luego cerrar sesion y volver a entrar
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros! todos invitados a participar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/
<one_> como odio 11.04......
<xuzas> one_, prueba lo que te eh dicho
<one_> ok
<Thekernel> buenas tengo problemas para que ubuntu me detecte  un usb wireless
<Thekernel> ubuntu esta en una maquina virtual
<Thekernel> pero ese mismo usb wireless me lo detecto sin problemas en un sobremesa con ubuntu
<xuzas> yo tuve ese mismo problema con un modelo de tp-link, pero fuera de la amquina virtual
<Thekernel> alguna idea
<xuzas> use ndiswrapper
<xuzas> (y busque mucho en google)
<Thekernel> que va con segunadas eso de busque mucho por google o que?
<xuzas> quiero decir que, no recuerdo exactamente todo lo que hice ni donde mire, pero que busque bastante en google. si yo pude, tu tambien podras encontrar la solucion.
<Cuervo> Hola estimados amigos ubunteros
<Cuervo> Tengo una duda con respecto a las distros KDE.
<Cuervo> ¿Por qué dicen que KDE se integra mejor con openSUSE? ¿KDE no es como Gnome? ¿Una simple aplicacion no mas?
<Cuervo> Es como ver a Gnome en Fedora y decir que Gnome no se integra bien alla ¿A que viene esa integracion? ¿Puedo probar Kubuntu normalmente igual de bien que en Mandriva y openSUSE?
<hocine21> Hola !
<hashashin> Cuervo, pero puede haber alguna aplicación especifica de la distro que no esté escrita para kde y si para gnome o viceversa, imagino que se refieren a eso
<Cuervo> ¿Como por ejemplo? Y gracias por responder
<Cuervo> El YaST? ¿No está en GTK? Igualmente el MCC de Mandriva
<Cuervo> Pero quisiera saber si tendre la misma experiencia en Kubuntu que en openSUSE y Mandriva, ya que mi conex es de 1mb y tarda en bajar las .ISOS DVD
<one_> funciono, no me funciona emerald pero dejo todo como recien instalado xD
<one_> sabeis alguna web donde bajar temas (decoracion de ventanas principalmente) para ubuntu? el dust este es feisimo jeje
<hashashin> yast si tendrá una gui en qt supongo tb y lo mismo para el otro, y lo de kubuntu no lo se pq no lo probé pero supongo que si Cuervo
<Cuervo> Mmm ok. ¿Y entonces tendre una buena experiencia en KDE en Kubuntu? Digo, que si personalizo, configuro, "tuneo", agilizo, asi como podria ser el Gnome en Debian?
<gkahn> buenas a todos, una consulta: que debo hacer para poner openoffice 3.2.0 en español?
<hashashin> Cuervo, de todas formas si tienes ubuntu ya instalado siempre puedes instalar el desktop kubuntu con: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop y te ahorras bajar la iso
<Cuervo> Es que tengo las 2 .ISO's que compre en un local, economico
<Cuervo> Pero no habia openSUSE ni Mandriva, solo LinuxMint mas.
<Cuervo> Tengo Kubuntu y Ubuntu. ¿Es lo mismo el Gnome que el KDE no? Solo entornos graficos ¿O es que uno instalan mejor el KDE y otros peor? Digo, como si fuese una porcentaje o una escala. Debe ser "Instalado o no". ¿O estoy equivocado?
<hashashin> si tienes los 2 Cuervo arranca en modo live, los pruebas y te instalas lo que te guste más
<Cuervo> Ok. Si, eso haré. Pero bueno, mi duda no es si me gusta o no. Desde siempre me gusto KDE.
<one_> perdon por repetirme, pero existe alguna web para descargar temas para cambiar la apariencia? tipo dust y esas cosas
<hashashin> pues usa kde jeje
<Cuervo> Pero quisiera saber si en GNU-Linux, tener una aplicacion, se instala o no. No es que uno lo instalan mejor, otros peor, unos van mas lentos, otras distribuciones no.
<xuzas> one_, tal vez te interese gnome look
<one_> voy a verla
<Cuervo> Por que me cansa eso de que "Tal Distro se integra mejor KDE", pero solo he visto de KDE, como para deprestigiar a Kubuntu
<Cuervo> Tendre que compilar KDE en Ubuntu a ver la diferencia.
<one_> xuzas, esta genial, llena de contenido, para bajar temas y poder usarlos deben de ser del menu de la izquierda de compiz o sirve cualquiera?, ahora veo GNoMenu Themes pero eso sera solo para el menu no? a mi me interesan mas la decoracion de las ventanas, ya que no puedo usar emerald
<xuzas> tienes de todo, tambien para decorar ventanas con compiz, emerald, fondos de pantalla, conjuntos de iconos, punteros...
<gkahn> en mi experiencia cuervo, la verdad si hay diferencia entre kde y gnome, y sobre todo que hay distros que preparan mejor kde o gnome segun sea el entorno por defecto que trae la distro. Ubuntu por ejemplo usa gnome por defecto y en su ultima version usa unity. por su parte distros como mandriva y sabayon usan kde por defecto. La diferencia es el consumo de memoria, siendo kde mas pesado que gnome por la mayor cantidad que elementos graficos que tiene y si
<gkahn>  vemos la parte historica, gnome siempre a sido un entorno mucho mas estable, aunque un poco menos estetica que kde.
<xuzas> yo, personalmente, prefiero la estetica de gnome
<xuzas> el kde me resulta un tanto infantil
<gkahn> a mi me gusta mas kde, tal vez porque sea mas parecido a windows y me fue mas sencillo adaptarme, ahora uso gnome y lo encuentro mas estable que kde
<gkahn> creo que como todo en la vida, hay que experimentar y ver que es lo que mas le acomoda a uno
<xuzas> yo he oido justo lo contrario:: que gnome es lo mas parecido al escritorio de windows en linux
<xuzas> (o windows es mas parecido a gnome)
<gkahn> ahora quiero probar el gnome3 y ver que tal se comporta
<gkahn> si ves el inicio de windows xp, es exactamente el mismo que tuvo en su momento fedora core 2, o sea, fue un plagio de windows a kde, incluso hubo toda una polemica. Recuerdo que en aquel entonces me compré un pc de escritorio que venia con fedora core 2 pero no entendí nada y lo formatee con windows xp y
<gkahn> ¡sorpresa! el mismo inicio que fedora
<gkahn> como no sabia nada de linux, no lo volvi a tomar hasta el año pasado y me va de maravillas
<xuzas> ajajajajaja
<xuzas> una vez instale fedora, cuando empece a probar distros de linux. vi que el escritorio era igual que el que trai ubuntu y que, aparentemente, nada cambiaba. y lo borre... no se que me esperaba
<xuzas> me hacia un cacao oyendo que se podia tener una distro con uno u otro escritorio, este gestor de carpetas...
<gkahn> una consulta: como puedo pasar el openoffice de ubuntu al español? es la version 3.2.0 sobre ubuntu 10.04
<kike> en el repositorio hay un pack en español
<kike> pero el problema es que no recuerdo el nombre
<kike> jejeje
<xuzas> como dice kike, probablemente instalando el paquete de idioma en synaptic
<kike> efectivamente
<kike> yo lo hice desde ahi
<gkahn> pero ese es el mismo que trae ubuntu? o es la version oficial? porque tienen diferencias...
<kike> escribe "openoffice spanish"
<kike> y alomejor lo encuentras
<gkahn> veré que tal me va, gracias kike
<kike> recuerdo que yo lo hice asi
<xuzas> yo soy mas de google, buscaria directamente ahi la solucion jajaja
<gkahn> xuzas, lo hice pero todos dicen que descargue la version oficial, pero no tiene las mejoras que le hicieron para ubuntu
<gkahn> sobre todo en la velocidad de inicio
<kike> de todos modos te recomiendo que te instales libreoffice y listo
<xuzas> yo no me referia al programa entero, sino al paquete de idioma castellano
<xuzas> algo asi ha de haber
<gkahn> kike, lo probaré; xuzas lo estoy descargando desde el centro de software
<gkahn> gracias por sus ayudas muchachos
<xuzas> de nada, si algo de lo que dije sirvio de ayuda jaja
<gkahn> kike, ya esta en español! ;-)
<tuxGentoo> holas buenas ehh instalado el xdm y ahora ya no puedo entrar al sistema como root ni con el usuario que tenia como puedo solucionar eso ?
<kike> lo encontraste en el synaptic?
<gkahn> si kike, estaba ahi  ñ.ñ
<kike> jeje, ves?
<kike> pues alee!! ya lo tienes
<gkahn> ahora a reescribir mis macros de office para openoffice y migrar todo a linux
<kike> pues que te vaya bien
<gkahn> tuxgentoo, y no te permite elegir entre los escritorios graficos?
<kike> espero que no te arrepientes de haberte pasado a linux
<kike> jejee
<tuxGentoo> gkahn: pues no
<gkahn> para nada, me he librado de los formateos
<Resident> Buenos días desde Chile :)
<gkahn> hola compatriota resident
<gkahn> tuxgentoo, pero te inicia las x hasta el inicio de sesion o simplemente no inician las x?
<kike> tambien te has librado de la inestabilidad, los virus, las defragmentaciones, las licencias, los cracks, etc ......
<gkahn> it's true kike ñ_ñ
<tuxGentoo> gkahn: si me inicia hasta donde me pide el login y la contraseña , le doy a root o al usuario normal q tenia y no me reconoces
<kike> pero bueno, al fin y al cabo a mi parecer ubuntu no es la distro mas estable
<kike> sino que lo es debian
<tuxGentoo> es como no tubienas las contraseñas correctas
<gkahn> tuxgentoo, y te permite seleccionar los entornos?
<Resident> Necesito un poco de ayuda :P y veo que el sitio ubuntu-es.org sale: Servicio con dificultades técnicas :(
<gkahn> podrias iniciar en modo texto y cambiar las contraseñas a tu usuario y root
<gkahn> comentanos lo que te sucede resident y si conocemos la respuesta pues lo compartiremos contigo
<gkahn> kike, a mi de momento me va de maravillas con ubuntu, pero igual coincido contigo
<alejandro> hola?
<kike> yo es que uso debian ahora mismo porque ubuntu me ha defraudado muchas veces
<kike> jeje
<kike> pero bueno, cada uno usa lo que quiere
<tuxGentoo> gkahn: no puedo ni entrar en modo texto  a las cuentas
<alejandro> como se usan otros repositorios?
<Resident> Ok, mi problemas es: instale ubuntu en ingles y quiero hacer el cambio para español de España o latino, agrego latin y español, reinicio pero no lo toma ubuntu :/
<gkahn> pero cuando inicies el entorno grafico presiona alt+f2 y te abrira una terminal en modo texto, ahi pones tu usuario y contraseña y prueba que pasa tuxgentoo
<arlosirc> buenas. he instalado gnome 3 y voy al menú usuario a "configuración del sistema" y no me abre nada. qué puede ser por favor?
<gkahn> resident y porque no lo instalaste en español cuando iniciaste desde el livecd? presionando f2 te dejaba elegir idioma...
<tuxGentoo> gkahn: nada no me  inicia
<Resident> No me salio nada de nada para configurar el sistema :/ me extraño mucho eso
<tuxGentoo> no me esta reconociendo el usuario o las contreseñas
<Resident> Solo me salio para poner el user y pass de sistema
<Resident> (presionando f2 te dejaba elegir idioma) cuakkkk mio :/ :P o sea mejor reinstalo??
<_alazar> ¿Has probado en administración > soporte de idiomas?
<Yukiteru> hola a todos!!
<Resident> sip pero no lo toma cuando reinicio :(
<_alazar> ¿Le has dado al botón de aplicar a todo el sistema?
<Resident> sip
<gkahn> esta muy raro tuxgentoo...
<fosco_> buenas
<_alazar> ¿Y el idioma para menús, etc está el español como primera opción?
<gkahn> tu contraseña tiene solo letras, solo numeros, combinacion de ambos mas signos?
<gkahn> buenas fosco
<Resident> si hasta me sale poner la pass para confirma la operación
<_alazar> Mmmf... Voy a buscar a ver si encuentro algo que te ayude.
<gkahn> tuxgentoo, tal vez fosco_ pueda darte alguna solucion, él me ha ayudado con muchas dudas
<Resident> espera un poco... para mira
<tuxGentoo> gkahn: bueno entre no se como pero entre lo desintale el xdm y ahora a probar si me deja entrar al sistema en modo text
<_alazar> Nada, en todas partes dicen de ir al soporte de idiomas, no sé qué puede irte mal.
<Resident> ahora lo cambie de lugar,,, y reinicio para ver que pasa....
<gkahn> debiera ir todo ok tuxGentoo
<tuxGentoo> me parece que el problema estaba o esta en el /etc/conf.d/xdm hay que configurarlo el DISPLAYMENBER = xdm
<tuxGentoo> estoy porbando y haber como me va jjje
<Resident> Ahora sip :D :D era el lugar donde estaba :P  necesario poner en primer lugar de listado jejeje
<_alazar> Eso dije antes xD
<tuxGentoo> pues nada
<tuxGentoo> ya lo instale el xdm y ahora ya no me deja entrar jder ni en modo text deberia dejar de esa otra forma
<tuxGentoo> algo esta mal xD
<Resident> sip _alazar tome de tu palabra ;) y allí lo cambie
<tuxGentoo> el porblema esta cuando se me instala el xdm
<tuxGentoo> y no me deja entrar a las cuentas ni en modo text no me djea entrar
<Resident> Ya me voy :P la pega no termina :/ muchas gracias :D saludos para todos, nos vemos pronto...
<arlosirc> buenas. he instalado gnome 3 y voy al menú usuario a "configuración del sistema" y no me abre nada. qué puede ser por favor?
<Braiam> !gnome3 | arlosirc
<kubot> arlosirc: Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » si necesitas removerlo.
<one_> rehola!  COmo puedo importar una tipografia a ubuntu para que este disponible en todos sus programas? (principalmente gimp) , me he descargado un archivo .ttf pero no se que hacer con el
<t4k3sh1> one_,  intentaste con doble click?
<Braiam> !fonts | one_
<kubot> one_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Braiam> upps, ene ingles :(
<LetsGo67> Hola!  Donde esta Unity?  No puedo le ver!
<_alazar> LetsGo67, en 11.04 escritorio NO clásico, si tienes aceleración 3d.
<_alazar> Si no, aparecerá el escritorio clásico.
<one_> t4k3sh1,  jajajajaja, lo mas sencillo es lo correcto, gracias (doble click)
<t4k3sh1> :P
<LetsGo67> Braiam: ?
<LetsGo67> _alazar: Unity o classic no esta alli.  No puedo abrir/salir apps.  No puedo minimize, maximize, etc.
<Braiam> LetsGo67: ?
<_alazar> LetsGo67, ctrl+alt+f1 y después del login haz: killall gnome-session, tras esto ctrl+alt+f7
<LetsGo67> Braiam: ingles?
<LetsGo67> _alazar: esta una otra historia loco.  Sync esta mal por solamente texto.
<Braiam> LetsGo67: el facto está en ingles
<_alazar> Uf, qué difícil es entenderle.
<Braiam> !fuentes
<kubot> Aspectos sobre la instalación de fuentes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - ¿No hay fuentes en Flash? Instalá "msttcorefonts" (del !Multiuniverso), "gsfonts", y "gsfonts-x11". No hay fuentes en MPlayer? mira !MPlayer. Para las fuentes oficiales de Ubuntu, mirá: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<LetsGo67> El Ubuntu de muy burrido de mal.  11.04 esta enfermo.
<_alazar> Un poco "argentinizado" ese facto, ¿no?
<_alazar> LetsGo67, maybe your compiz is break, try alt+f2 and run metacity --replace and then repeat it with compiz --replace
<_alazar> broken*
<_alazar> A ver si así lo entiende mejor.
<Braiam> !en
<kubot> This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<Braiam> _alazar: /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic , estoy abierto a sugerencias :)
<_alazar> Da igual, mientras se entienda.
<LetsGo67> _alazar: que esta argentinizado?
<juanantonio> Buenas tardes. Tengo una pregunta muy fácil. He pasado lubuntu de un PIII-800 a este P4-2400 con una VGA Ati RV350-9600 con 256 Mb DDR2, ¿cómo sé que estoy usando el driver adecuado?
<LetsGo67> sudo apt-get install tuxpaint
<juanantonio> ¿Eso es para mí, LetsGo67?
<LetsGo67> No.  :D
<juanantonio> Ok, perdón
<LetsGo67> Una pequeno comida.  Viejos PCs!
<LetsGo67> *ena*
<LetsGo67> Dance Dance Revolution 2?
<juanantonio> No, esa es la memoria de la VGA
<juanantonio> La DDR2 yo la tengo en la Wii :P
<LetsGo67> Porque tienes Pentium 4?  Esta viejo y puedes utilisar un poco.
<LetsGo67> Tienes Ultramix 2 por Xbox.  La Wii: Sports, Resort, etc.
<juanantonio> Por cierto que sí funcionó el 800, lo que pasa es que me dieron un 2400, y eso con lubuntu es un avión, por eso estoy migrando todos los programas y configuraciones, para eso Linux es magnífico
<LetsGo67> Ubuntu 11.04 esta casi enferno.
<juanantonio> No está viejo, este PC es de apoyo; en el bueno tengo un Q6600 con 4 Gb RAM-1333, ese va con Kubuntu
<LetsGo67> Yo no se si otros tienen que utilisar 10.10 o 11.04...
<LetsGo67> P4 = Pentium 4, eh?
<juanantonio> 10.10 me fue muy bien. El 11.04, aún no me apetece
<juanantonio> Claro, claro, jejeje; como pone en las placas base
<LetsGo67> Yo no se mucho.
<juanantonio> Ya tengo casi todo a mi gusto como lo tenía, sólo me falta instalar Hotot y actualizar paquetes ;)
<Soupermanito> juanantonio, para verificar si estas usando los drivers corré >gksudo jockey-gtk
<juanantonio> Muchas gracias, hermano ;)
<LetsGo67> Crash crash crash crash crash.  Esta 11.04.
<juanantonio> Me dice que no se están usando controladores privativos en el sistema, Souper
<juanantonio> ¿Eso está bien o debería usar uno especial?
<LetsGo67> Puedo ver muchos <?> en tus textos.
<Soupermanito> nunca uso ati, pero con nvidia elijo siempre el que dice (Recomendado) y lo instalo
<LetsGo67> éèà
<Soupermanito> LetsGo67, nesecitas cambiar el formato de tu codificacion, no estas usando utf-8
<LetsGo67> Soupermanito: Esta Opera, y el [MMMMM] de 11.04
<juanantonio> Souper, en el bueno tenía una Nvidia y sin problemas, pero este tiene una Ati, y en el otro me han dado una ATI-PCI-X, y habrá que aprovecharla ;)
<Soupermanito> no se de que estas hablando LetsGo67
<Soupermanito> juanantonio, pues busca en internet que driver te combiene
<LetsGo67> Soupermanito: Opera y Ubuntu 11.04 tienen utf-8, no?
<Soupermanito> deberian
<juanantonio> Ya, ¿se instalará como el de Nvidia?
<_alazar> juanantonio, ¿ati sobre ubuntu?
<Soupermanito> pero si la codificacion que esta usando tu cliente de irc no es utf-8 no podes ver bien los caracteres especiales
<Soupermanito> juanantonio, si
<molocoize> juanatonio utiliza nouveau
<juanantonio> Ok, pues luego busco
<juanantonio> ¿Nouveau? Ok, así lo pongo en Synaptic
<Soupermanito> juanantonio, hace >lspci | grep vga
<_alazar> ¿Pero es ati o nvidia?
<_alazar> D:
<Soupermanito> ati
<molocoize> eso es ,pero no los dos a la vez que la pifias
<juanantonio> Ati 9600
<_alazar> En ese caso nouvau no sirve, tendrá que usar xorg-xvideo-radeon
<_alazar> o algo así
<_alazar> Pero ese ya viene por defecto.
<molocoize> si
<Soupermanito> :/ no se porque no anda el vga, bueno hace lspci y fijate cual es bien lo que te reconoce linux como video
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros! todos invitados a participar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/
<juanantonio> No me sale nada ejecutándolo desde LXTerminal
<Soupermanito> juanantonio, es VGA en mayusculas
<juanantonio> Ok, no lo sabía
<_alazar> Ah, el paquete es xserver-xorg-video-radoen, creo.
<juanantonio> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]
<juanantonio> Eso me dice
<LetsGo67> Proxima!
<_alazar> Ahora pon: glxgears | grep render
<_alazar> Necesitarás mesa-utils instalado
<juanantonio> Sí, eso justo me ha dicho. No lo puedo hacer porque estoy actualizando todo, un segundo que termine
<juanantonio> Ahora se instala
<juanantonio> Al hacer glxgears, salen 3 piñones, ¿eso es bueno?
<molocoize> si tienes aceleracion grafica
<juanantonio> Ah, entonces no me merece la pena andar buscando si hay otro driver mejor para esta tarjeta
<juanantonio> ¿no?
<Soupermanito> supongo
<molocoize>  te vale ya
<_alazar> Af, me equivoqué
<_alazar> el comando era: glxinfo | grep render
<_alazar> Ahí sale la aceleración y el driver
<_alazar> Disculpa ;P
<juanantonio> No pasa nada, miro y ya me quedo tranquilo
<juanantonio> Gracias de todas formas a todos por vuestro tiempo
<molocoize> tranquilo
<juanantonio> renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RV350 4150) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL DRI2
<juanantonio> Eso me sale
<_alazar> ¿Y en direct rendering te sale yes?
<aguitel> se puede tener la particion /home en ntfs ?
<juanantonio> Sí, me sale yes
<_alazar> Pues listo, tienes aceleración proporcionada por los drivers libres.
<juanantonio> y además, me da 1680*1050 de resolución
<molocoize> pues tienes aceleracion grafica ,y efectos 3d
<_alazar> (Los únicos que puedes usar en una tarjeta vieja, la verdad).
<_alazar> Aunque el Galium 3D se supone que tiene mayor rendimiento.
<juanantonio> Pues ya está, lo que necesito. ¿Podré entonces poner el salvapantillas de matrix? Ese va con GL ;)
<_alazar> Claro.
<_alazar> Incluso jugar xD
<juanantonio> ¿Galium 3D? Ya cotillearé, gracias
<juanantonio> ¡¡Saludos!!, me voy a hacer deporte
<molocoize> taluego
<_alazar> We, he podido arreglar el micrófono jugando con las opciones del alsamixer.
<fosco__> aguitel no se puede tener el home en ntfs, muchos programas fallarán al no poder establecer correctamente los permisos de los archivos
<_alazar> ¡Viva yo!
<aguitel> fosco__, ok gracias
<molocoize> alguien instalo unity 2d en ubuntu 10.04 lts?
<_alazar> molocoize, supongo que el silencio indica que no xD
<molocoize> ya veo,bueno
<franco> hola a todos
<_alazar> Buenas.
<franco> cual es el canal de la openweek?
<migdebian> hola
<migdebian> como hago para ver todas las conversaciones en este canal?
<Soupermanito> ¿Qué?
<migdebian> es decir estàs solo tu o hay mas conversaciones :D
<migdebian> disculpa mi educacion Soupermanito, hola como estàs?
<Soupermanito> cuando la gente habla aparece, ahora estan todos silenciosos, si queres ver mas canales busca en la lista, este es un canal para la gente que tiene problemas
<Soupermanito> hay otros para socializar
<Soupermanito> !social
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'social'.
<Soupermanito> !topic
<kubot> El topic es el tema del canal, contiene información importante del canal y siempre se debe leer al entrar. Por favor respeta el topic de #Ubuntu-es. Puedes ver el topic escribiendo "/topic"
<alienferxx> El firewall de ubuntu lo activo y cuando salgo se desativa  de la version 11.04  que puede ser sea a mi nada mas  ???   :)
<migdebian> ok gracias, estoy solo haciendo pruebas con XCHAT, entrare nuevamente cuando tenga dudas sobre ubuntu... :D
<malev> hola que tal! hay alguien aquí que este usando ubuntu y este autenticado con active directory usando centrify? quiero hacer que esos usuarios puedan ser sudo y no se como
<alienferxx> alguien sabe gracias  :)
<alienferxx> hola
<alienferxx> El firewall de ubuntu lo activo y cuando salgo se desativa de la version 11.04 que puede ser sea a mi nada mas ???
<franco> alguien ha tenido problemas con unity??
<franco> se me cuelga la barra superior
<n-iCe> hi
<Braiam> alienferxx: si hablas de iptables tienes que crear un script que lo carge al inicio
<_alazar> Por eso yo prefiero usar rinetd, es más eficiente y sencillo.
<juaneldebla_> alguien sabe algun canal de windows en español?
<Braiam> !windows | juaneldebla_
<kubot> juaneldebla_: Para desinstalar Ubuntu en favor de Windows, ver http://www.configurarequipos.com/doc1140.html | #Ubuntu-es no es un canal de soporte de Windows, visita ##windows para eso.
<juaneldebla_> es que tengo dos particiones una con ubuntu y otrta con win vista y ahora a cargar el vista se me queda la pantalla en negro, alguien me puede ayudar?
<juaneldebla_> no quiero desistalar ubuntu
<juaneldebla_> quiero solucionar el por que no me carga
<Guest33738> alguno tiene instalado aircrack-ng
<Braiam> !aircrack | Guest33738
<kubot> Guest33738: Aircrack-ng es una suite para auditoria Wi-Fi, el cual es independiente a Ubuntu. Por lo tanto no se da ningun tipo de soporte. Consulte en su canal oficial: #aircrack-ng
<Guest33738> Braiam:  tas ganado una galleta ;)
<Braiam> crunch, crunch...
<Guest33738> capintan crunch
<Braiam> never mind
<Guest33738> capitan crunch
<granjero> hola, algun soft para abrir archivos de coreldraw. gracias
<mimecar> prueba inkscape
<cossier> granjero, el gimp ??
<granjero> cossier, no lo abre
<granjero> el inkscape tAMPOCO
<granjero> el uniconvertor me hace cualquier cosa
<cossier> granjero, el draw de openoffice/libreoffice ??
<granjero> el de openoffice no lo abre
<mimecar> granjero: si inkscape no te lo abre, tendrás que convertir el archivo a svg en corel
<granjero> lo que pasa es que es un archivo que me manda la persona que hace los planos de salidas de emergencia en el trabajo
<SadlyMistaken> buscando un usuario del chat que use XAMP o LAMP porfavour
<granjero> me dice que solo me los puede pasar en ese formato
<mimecar> inkscape podía abrir archivos de coreldraw
<mimecar> ´¿con que versión está hecho?
<granjero> ni idea
<granjero> el inkscape lo abre horrible
<granjero> seguro me falta la fuente uso
<mimecar> granjero: una cosa es que no lo importe bien
<mimecar> y otra que no lo abra
<Guest33738> mimecar controlas de aircrack
<mimecar> Guest33738: no, y ese programa queda fuera del soporte del canal
<whons> Hello, is there any way to force the ubuntu livecd to bypass the harddrive on a computer? I'm trying to load the live cd in a laptop with a broken HD and it doesn't work
<whons> ui, en castellano
<whons> alguien sabe la manera de forzar el arranque de un live cd de ubuntu si comprobar los discos duros?
<whons> es para un portatil con el disco duro dañado, que parece que lo intenta montar y el live cd se queda como colgado
<mimecar> por defecto no se montan los discos duros
<whons> bueno, montar, o comprobar
<mimecar> whons: si el disco tiene daños físicos te lo tendrán que reparar
<mimecar> puedes probar con fsck
<whons> ya, el tema es que quiero arrancar la livecd para poder recuperar archivos
<mimecar> si son errores "normales", si es físico olvidate
<whons> he probado antes, y ha arrancado. pero al reiniciar despues de instalar unos drivers (los de la wlan) ya no
<whons> es fisico, pero con Photorec se pueden hacer milagros
<mimecar> photorec puede recuperar archivos borrados
<mimecar> si tienes un error físico y no se puede leer no puedes hacer nada con las herramientas normaes
<whons> y de sistemas de ficheros dañados, almenos quiero probarlo
<mimecar> normales
<whons> el tema por ahora es que me deje arrancar el live cd (bueno, desde un usb)
<whons> se puede forzar que arranque sin que compruebe los discos duros?
<juanjose> alguien me puede ayudar, tengo un problema con el gestor de actualizacion
<mimecar> en el live cd no se comprueban los discos en el arranque
<mimecar> !ask juanjose
<kubot> juanjose: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<juanjose> ok
<juanjose> este es mi problema
<mimecar> whons: solo puedes probar con fsck para errores normales
<juanjose> E:Tipo 'sudo' desconocido en la línea 55 de lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list, E:No se pudieron leer las listas de fuentes.'
<whons> bueno, te copio el error: udevd[75] worker [80] failed while handling '/devices/pci000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda
<whons> mimecar: no puedo ejecutar el fsck porque el live cd no termina de arrancar
<whons> como puedo conseguir una linea de comandos
<mimecar> juanjose ¿has modificado a mano ese archivo?
<whons> (esta en la pantallita de ubuntu con los puntitos indefinidamente...)
<cossier> whons, y desde sub ?
<whons> sub?
<juanjose> soy nuevo en esto, no tengo idea
<cossier> usb *
<mimecar> whons: desconecta el disco duro en el arranque
<whons> como?
<whons> fisicamente?
<mimecar> juanjose copia el contenido de ese archivo en pastbein
<mimecar> whons: si
<whons> ya, pero entonces no es plan de enchufarlo con el pc encendido...
<whons> no sé
<mimecar> whons: si desconectas el cable de datos el disco está alimentado igual
<whons> mm, es un portatil de estos netbook, no sé como esta comentado, tendré que desmontarlo un poco...
<whons> a ver...
<mimecar> has dicho antes que era en un netbook?
<cossier> si lo dijo
<mimecar> si, en inglés
<cossier> whons prueba testdisk tambien
<mimecar> whons: la versión mínima de ubuntu o la versión server solo tienen consola
<mimecar> otra opción si la información es muy importante es llevarlo a un servicio técnico
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<mimecar> da ya el mensaje SergioMeneses  :P
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, je!
<d0lph1n> hola a todos
<d0lph1n> quisiera saber como descargar los videos que veo con chrome
<d0lph1n> creo que antes aparecían en /tmp
<katarcis> Con la actualizacion de flash
<mimecar> en firefox aparecen en la carpeta del pergil
<mimecar> pero en chrome...
<d0lph1n> donde está esa carpeta mimecar ??
<d0lph1n> ah joder, perfil querías decir
<d0lph1n> bueno, donde está?
<mimecar> no se donde guarda chrome su perfil
<d0lph1n> en firefox
<d0lph1n> si no va con chrome lo hago con firefox
<mimecar> en firefox, en .mozilla
<mimecar> o usa alguna extensión que los descargue
<d0lph1n> mimecar, no encuentro el video
<d0lph1n> y tengo un netbook, así que cuantas menos extensiones mejor :)
<mimecar> si lo has visto completo, lo tienes en tu carpeta del perfil
<mimecar> si tu netbook no permite una extensión, tu ordenador es muy poco potente
<mimecar> el archivo puede que tenga la extensión flv o que tenga cualquier extensión...
<d0lph1n> si que lo permite, pero no quiero arrastrar la extensión durante todo el tiempo que lo utilice
<d0lph1n> lo voy a utilizar pocas veces
<d0lph1n> voy a seguir buscando, y si veo que no lo encuentro me descargo una extensión
<mimecar> te gasta más usar compiz o cualquier programa de gnome que la extensión
<luckatoni> !dbus
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'dbus'.
<luckatoni> Que hace dbus? alguien lo sabe?
<mimecar> se usa para que las aplicaciones se comuniquen
<MaRk-I> luckatoni: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/D-Bus
<luckatoni> gracias chicos
<ubuntu_> holas
<mimecar> hola ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> es la primera vez q pruebo lubuntu
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu_, eso!
<ubuntu_> estoy arrancando desde un usb
<ubuntu_> pero no me gusto muxo como el mint
<ubuntu_> lo q pasa es q soy nuevo enlinux
<luckatoni> se puede actualizar dbus? en caso de que me de fallos
<mimecar> ubuntu_: linux mint es una distribución derivada de ubuntu
<mimecar> luckatoni: no deberías jugar con ese paquete
<ubuntu_> si eso estaba leyedo
<ubuntu_> por q el primer linux q probe fue el mint y me gusto
<ubuntu_> pero la pc era vieja
<ubuntu_> la verdad es q no me gusta mucho la interfaz de lubuntu...
<mimecar-away> lubuntu?
<mimecar-away> o usas lubuntu o mint, pero las dos cosas no
<ubuntu_> habrà otra distro de linux para una pc de 256 mb de ram y 1.8GHZ
<ubuntu_> ahorita estoy arrancando
<mimecar-away> puedes probar ubuntu con diferentes escritorios, xfce por ejemplo
<ubuntu_> LUBUNTU des de un usb
<ubuntu_> si pero me han dicho q va ser lenta en mi pc
<mimecar-away> pruebala tu mismo
<mimecar-away> puedes usar gnome (lo que lleva ubuntu) o un escritorio más ligero
 * mimecar-away no está
<ubuntu_> pero a Lubuntu se le puede modificar su entorno.. me refiero a los tmas
<ubuntu_> *temas
<cossier> ubuntu_ , creo que si pero deben ser para lxde
<SrUbuntu> Hola. He instalado Window$ después de GNU/Linux, y he booteado un Live CD para recuperar GRUB2, he seguido este tutorial: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB      pero a la hora de tipear "grub-install --recheck /dev/sda", me dice: "Installation finished. Error no reported.", help
<RiSkOo> alguien me puede ayudar con la configuracion de mi targeta gráfica nvidia geforce go 7300 e un ubuntu 11.04 actualizado desde 10.10, tengo la versión 173 del driver nvidia instalado y he probado de todo :-S
<alienferxx> tengo una ati 9250 se puede bajar driver como cuando tengo una nvidia gracias   :)
<RiSkOo> pero no consigo aceleracion gráfica, lo que viene siendo activar el driver correctamente ...
<alienferxx> El firewall de ubuntu lo activo y cuando salgo se desativa de la version 11.04 que puede ser sea a mi nada mas ???
<alienferxx> cual es el mejor firewall para ubuntu 11.04
<RiSkOo> alienferxx, por que motivo quieres un firewall?
<SrUbuntu> Risko: cállate
<SrUbuntu> -.-"
<alienferxx> para estar mas protegido
<RiSkOo> SrUbuntu, se puede saber porque me mandas callar? :-O
<alienferxx> cual me conviene mas
<SrUbuntu> RiSk0o: porque estoy harto de entrar a un chat y que me digan: para quñe coño quieres aumentar tu seguridad? usas linux"
<d0lph1n> mimecar-away, al final me descargué la extensión
<SrUbuntu> en fin, da =
<RiSkOo> SrUbuntu, para empezar aprende a respetar las opiniones de los demás, sólo estaba preguntando y por otro lado en este caso no es necesario un firewall
<alienferxx> Si navego con ubuntu en un ciber es mas seguro que hacerlo con windows   ????   :D  :p  :)
<d0lph1n> cual es tu problema SrUbuntu ??
<RiSkOo> alienferxx, la seguridad depende de lo que tu hagas
<alienferxx>  :)
<SrUbuntu> otro igual...en fin qué le vamos a hacer
<omikron4> windows = follar con una tia buena.. con sifilis, gonorrea y sida, aunque con condon
<RiSkOo> SrUbuntu, jaja ahora será que el mundo está en tu contra ...
<d0lph1n> no veo tu problema
<d0lph1n> no sé si no lo has planteado aquí o no me ha llegado
<SrUbuntu> RiSk0o: madura y no me digas esa tontería, yo ya me callé hace rato
<SrUbuntu> dew
<cossier> yo no uso firewall !! y no se me ocurre para que
<d0lph1n> SrUbuntu, puedes repetir cual es tu problema?
<RiSkOo> SrUbuntu, que madure? :-O
<d0lph1n> no sé de qué estais hablando
<nycko> no usan FW?
<nycko> porque?
<d0lph1n> qué problema tenía?
<nycko> cossier: porque no usas firewall?
<nycko> cossier: ah, perdon, no se te ocurre para que usar uno
<RiSkOo> nycko, el firewall es para controlar conexiones entrantes y salientes, en ubuntu si haces un uso correcto y utilizas los repositorios oficiales no es necesario ya que no debería haber ningún programa que esté haciendo accesos no autorizados
<omikron4> y el que folla con condones se le queda el gusto en los cojo....
<cossier> pq se navegar x inet sin tropezar
<mimecar> RiSkOo: a no ser que tengas un fallo no reportado
<nycko> RiSkOo: y si alguna aplicacion tiene un bug?
<mimecar> y no tener un cortafuegos te permita acceder al equipo
<omikron4> perdon me equivoque... crei estar en ot
<RiSkOo> mimecar, ahí te doy la razón
<mimecar> RiSkOo: igual que aconsejamos no usar root para conectarse al irc
<RiSkOo> nycko, si tienes el sistema actualizado no debería haber un gran problema sobretodo para un particular ...
<nycko> RiSkOo: error
<mimecar> imagina que no están todas las actualizaciones y con un fallo del programa accedes a todo el sistema
<nycko> RiSkOo: ssh tuvo un bug tremendo y estubo mucho tiempo sin ser descubierto
<mimecar> RiSkOo: algunos usuarios no meten actualizaciones porque ocupan espacio o tardan en descargarse
<mimecar> el cortafuegos es una capa extra de protección
<d0lph1n> cual aconsejas mimecar ???
<RiSkOo> nycko, cierto pero cuantas personas conocían ese bug? no sería mucha casualidad que lo utilizaran para acceder a tu equipo, no hay sistemas mucho más seguros si se necesita guardar información importante?
<mimecar> solo tienes iptables
<mimecar> firestarter y ufw son front ends
<d0lph1n> gracias mimecar :)
<mimecar> RiSkOo: un bug por ejemplo que de una respuesta concreta al hacer una petición desde internet
<nycko> RiSkOo: claro, sistemas mucho mas seguros son los que vos decidis que sean mas seguros
<mimecar> una aplicación que espere la respuesta en un rango de IP...
<RiSkOo> mimecar, para un uso normal, particular y con cuidado no creo necesario el firewall, ahora bien si quieres poner una capa extra me parece correctísimo
<nycko> aunque no hablemos de bugs
<mimecar> RiSkOo: sumale a meter repositorios de ppa sin saber lo que añades
<nycko> por ej, tenes un usuario: pepe con contrase~a:123456
<nycko> aunque ssh sea muy seguro, cualquiera con un diccionario te lo saca
<RiSkOo> mimecar pero eso es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola ... si quieres seguridad no andes metiendo cosas que no conoces ... no? (no es por discutir, no me entendais mal :-S)
<mimecar> RiSkOo: correcto
<nycko> a lo que voy, aconsejar el no uso de fw es un error
<d0lph1n> nycko, se pueden poner contraseñas fuera de diccionario
<nycko> d0lph1n: seguro, pero lo qeu digo es que teniendo un fw bien configurado ahi sirve
<nycko> d0lph1n: son ejemplos practicos de que un FW es recomendable usar
<RiSkOo> nycko, no es que lo desaconseje, simplemente digo que para un uso particular, de uso simple del sistema operativo sin agregar "mierda" que no conoces, no lo creo necesario, ahora bien, obvio es algo que no molesta tener y es útil en el peor de los casos
<d0lph1n> si estoy contigo nycko
<d0lph1n> aconsejar el no uso de firewall es un error
<mimecar> ir acabando las discusiones filosoficas
<mimecar> o pasarlas a OT
<nycko> wow, hace rato que no entraba al canal :P
 * nycko EOT
<d0lph1n> qué significa EOT?
<RiSkOo> alguien controla de drivers nvidia? XD ando bastante perdido
<nycko> d0lph1n: End Of Topic
<nycko> RiSkOo: que problema tienes?
<d0lph1n> eso supuse ^^
<d0lph1n> gracias nycko
<RiSkOo> mimecar, se me permite copiar de antes y pegar de nuevo? :-S
<mimecar> mientras no te pases con las líneas..
<nycko> RiSkOo: a ver, deja que veo el backlog
<d0lph1n> RiSkOo, has actualizado y qué pasa?
<mimecar> su son varias líneas usa pastebin
<nycko> RiSkOo: aceleracion grafica?
<d0lph1n> ah perdona no leí
<RiSkOo> el 3D
<nycko> RiSkOo: glxinfo | grep rendering
<RiSkOo> ok voy
<RiSkOo> resultado del glxinfo -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605417/
<nycko> RiSkOo: con el grep era suficiente
<nycko> RiSkOo: direct rendering: Yes
<nycko> RiSkOo: tenes aceleracion 3d
<RiSkOo> ok :-S
<nycko> RiSkOo: cual es el problema puntual?
<RiSkOo> por un lado que unity no ha funcionado nunca y por otro lado que ahora no tengo la resolución correcta aparte de que no hay efectos visuales :-S
<nycko> RiSkOo: que version de ubuntu tienes instalada?
<katarcis> 11.04
<katarcis> apuesto dinero a que si xd
<RiSkOo> ahora mismo 11.04 actualizado desde la 10.10, antes todo perfecto
<RiSkOo> katarcis, no hace falta apostar XD
<katarcis> ves
<katarcis> jajaj
<mimecar> RiSkOo: no usas gnome 3 verdad?
<RiSkOo> mimecar no llegué a ello, pero visto lo visto ... ahora me carga sólo gnome 2 el mismo que tenía con la 10.10
<mimecar> desactiva todos los efectos de compiz
<mimecar> y prueba unity
<RiSkOo> mimecar, pero donde? nunca llegué a activar compiz ...
<mimecar> antes de actualizar no lo tenias activado?
<RiSkOo> sólo en apariencia, tenía activados los efectos visuales a nivel normal
<mimecar> eso es tener compiz activado
<RiSkOo> pero ahora en apariencia han quitado esa opción ...
<RiSkOo> a través de terminal desconozco como se hace :-S
<mimecar> seguro que no tienes nada de compiz activado?
<RiSkOo> no estoy seguro, pero tampoco sé donde mirarlo, sabeis o busco por san google?
<ferubu> que me conviene  LXDE o  LUBUNTU  como escitorios livianos la version 11.04 que minimos requisitos para que funciones bien NO Lenta gracias   :)  :o  :@  '<
<mimecar> ferubu: prueba los dos y decide
<mimecar> lxde y lubuntu es lo mismo
<omikron4> ferubu: lubuntu es lxde
<ferubu> con que memoria y procesador levanto Ubuntu 11.04 rasonablemente Bien No Lento  ????????????????
<_alazar> Con un dual core cualquiera y 1gb.
<RiSkOo> mimecar, he probado a utilizar la orden $sudo metacity --replace
<RiSkOo> parece que ha desactivado compiz, voy  a probar a reiniciar sesión a ver si cambia algo, os cuento ahora ;-)
<omikron4> ferubu: lo que pasa es que tienes que buscar el alternate de lubuntu pues si tienes poca memoria ram no funciona el instalador ubiquity que necesita al menos 256 MB de RAM
<omikron4> el alternate lo que hace es instalarlo sin ubiquity
<ferubu> en pagina lo encuentro
<ferubu> en que
<omikron4> ferubu... se fue.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/AlternateInstall
<asnos> ocacionalmente se me queda bloqueada o desaparese la barra superior del escritorio en el 11.04. como puedo reiniciarla o como hago para que no pase
<omikron4> asnos: mientras te quede un panel, pulsa boton derecho sobre el existente y eliges añadir panel- y sobre el nuevo... añadir al panel.. y le añdes los temas de notificacion y demas
<RiSkOo> alguien sabría decirme como deshabilitar compiz en ubuntu 11.04 después de actualizarlo ??
<RiSkOo> utilizo la orden $metacity --replace pero cuando reinicio me vuelve a activar compiz ...
<Braiam> !ccsm | RiSkOo
<kubot> RiSkOo: Para habilitar la personalización avanzada de los efectos de escritorio en Ubuntu: instala "compizconfig-settings-manager" ó "simple-ccsm". Si instalas el último, una nueva opción aparecerá en tu configuración de apariencia - Mira también !compiz - Ayuda en #compiz
<fosco_> RiSkOo: abre el editor de registro gconf-editor
<RiSkOo> fosco_, abierto, me puedes concretar más? :-S
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> navega hasta desktop/gnome/session/required_components
<fosco_> en la clave windowmanager pon metacity
<fosco_> de todas maneras desconozco si unity puede funcionar con metacity
<RiSkOo> es por lo que me comento mimecar de desactivar compiz ...
<RiSkOo> en ubuntu 11.04 el valor gnome-wm es correcto?
<fosco_> ese valor hace q sea gnome quien decida
<RiSkOo> el correcto con unity cual sería?
<asnos> joder por pelear para aparecer la barra superior, deshabilete el unity
<asnos> como lo echo andar otra vez
<fosco_> RiSkOo: depende de lo q consideres "correcto"
<fosco_> el que lleva por defecto es gnome-wm que a su vez carga compiz
<fosco_> asnos: unity --replace &
<RiSkOo> ok
<asnos> «fosco_» y donde pongo eso
<fosco_> asnos: en cualquier terminal, o en el cuadro de diálogo Alt+F2
<RiSkOo> he intentado lanzar ese comando fosco_ el de unity --replace & y me devuelve Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<RiSkOo> Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: Software rendering detected
<RiSkOo> Compiz (bailer) - Info: Ensuring a shell for your session
<RiSkOo> Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<fosco_> RiSkOo: eso no era para ti
<RiSkOo> ya jajaj pero por probar :-S xD
<RiSkOo> ahora no tengo ni instalado el driver nvidia 173 ni activado nada y me devuelve valores el glxinfo eso quiere decir que cuando instalo el driver de nvidia no lo está utilizando y no sé porque es :-s
<fosco_> eso es fácil de saber
<fosco_> glxinfo | grep -i render
<RiSkOo> direct rendering: Yes
<RiSkOo> OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<RiSkOo>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fragment_program,
<RiSkOo> [1]+  Exit 1                  unity --replace
<RiSkOo> que narices está utilizando ahora? y no debería utilizar el de nvidia para poder cargar unity?
<fosco_> estás usando el driver libre nouveau
<fosco_> que no tiene soporte 3D
<RiSkOo> fosco_, pero supuestamente lo desinstalé!! :-O
<RiSkOo> y además cuando lo instalé por probar seleccioné en componentes de hardware adicionales la opción de 3D experimental y aun así no se me cargaba :-S
<fosco_> quitar el nouveau? y para que ibas a querer hacer eso?
<RiSkOo> porque leí que era necesario quitar nouveau y meterlo en blacklist para que el de nvidia funcionara, pero no conseguí nada :-S
<fosco_> no hagas caso de todo lo que lees
<fosco_> no hace falta poner nada en blacklist
<RiSkOo> no es que le haga caso, experimento, pero no he conseguido nada todavía :-S
<fosco_> qué es lo que quieres hacer?
<RiSkOo> quiero que me funcione unity o en su defecto que en gnome classic osea el 2 pueda tener aceleracion 3D para poder utilizar AWN con efectos visuales y el escritorio de forma decente y normal como en las anteriores versiones :-)
<fosco_> en ese caso instala el driver de nvidia
<fosco_> que modelo exacto de nvidia tienes?
<RiSkOo> nvidia geforce go 7300
<fosco_> esa debería funcionar sin problemas con el driver de nvidia
<asnos> «fosco_» listo ya abri la terminal
<RiSkOo> en los intentos anduve instalando la versión 173 del driver porque dicen que es con la que funciona unity que con una más actual no va
<fosco_> RiSkOo: que cosas más raras que lees :)
<RiSkOo> jajaja San Google no más... :-S
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<RiSkOo> bueno entonces ahora que no hay ningún driver de nvidia instalado cuales son los pasos a seguir que me recomiendas? si no es mucho pedir :-S
<fosco_> eso debería instalar y configurar el driver de nvidia
<asnos> «fosco_» como habilito el unity
<asnos> o en su defecto como llamo el panel para controlar compiz desde terminal
<fosco_> asnos: unity --replace &
<RiSkOo> fosco_, voy a ello y como funcione me pongo a tus pies XD
<asnos> «fosco_» no funciona
<fosco_> que significa no funciona
<asnos> xD
<asnos> solo quiero saber como llamar al panel de configuracion de compiz
<fosco_> te lo acabo de decir
<asnos> pues no me aparece ningun panel
<fosco_> te refieres al panel superior o al izquierdo?
<asnos> ninguno
<asnos> quiero decir que ninguno esta
<fosco_> entonces no usas unity
<fosco_> lanza en consola unity --replace &
<fosco_> y si da error pegalo en pastebin.com
<RiSkOo> fosco_,  con una de las dos cosas que me has puesto me pone sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<kubot> Announcement from my owner (m4v): En unos minutos empieza la primera jornada de Ubuntu Open Week en español, canal #ubuntu-charlas. Más información https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<RiSkOo> lo otro ya se instaló, es necesario reiniciar?
<fosco_> RiSkOo: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<RiSkOo> fosco_, copié la línea de comando tal cual ...
<RiSkOo> nvidia-settings se instaló de forma automática al instalar nvidia-current...
<RiSkOo> fosco_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/605445/
<fosco_> y bien? se instaló?
<RiSkOo> para que ahora utilice el driver de nvidia que tengo que hacer?
<RiSkOo> simplemente reiniciar?
<fosco_> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<fosco_> hasta q no ejecutes eso no se usará
<RiSkOo> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<RiSkOo> ...
<Braiam> será que no tiene instalado el driver privativo?
<RiSkOo> Braiam, aún instalando el privativo me pasaba eso mismo
<asnos> «fosco_» lo unico que dice es [1] 1971, error:no such optiono: -r
<RiSkOo> y entiendo que si acabo de instalar el nvidia-current es el driver privativo no?
<fosco_> asnos: estás escribiendo bien --replace ?
<fosco_> RiSkOo: si, es el privativo
<asnos> ups
<asnos> xD
<fosco_> RiSkOo: prueba así: sudo /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<RiSkOo> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<RiSkOo> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<fosco_> ok, ahora si
<RiSkOo> esto es correcto?
<fosco_> cruza los dedos y reinicia
<fosco_> en caso de error
<RiSkOo> good
<fosco_> simplemente has de borrar el archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fosco_> y todo volverá a estar como antes
<RiSkOo> fosco_, gracias por tu atención pase lo que pase que ya es más de lo que he encontrado hasta ahora ;-)
<fosco_> suerte
<RiSkOo> voy a probar y te cuento :-)
<asnos> «fosco_» unity -replace &, lo mismo pero ahora me dice algo de salida 2
<fosco_> --replace
<fosco_> venga hombre, q no cuesta tanto, solo has de poner lo q yo pongo
<asnos> a solucionado
<asnos> ccsm y listo
<asnos> lol
<asnos> «fosco_» ya pude, ccsm y desde ahí le e habilitado
<Braiam> que bien asnos
<fosco_> lo tenias deshabilitado?
<asnos> si
<fosco_> curioso
<asnos> lo e deshabilitado yo mismo
<Braiam> ¿?
<asnos> tengo un problema con la barra superior y pense que al deshabilitar y habilitar me andaria de nuevo
<Guest80095> hola
<Guest80095> sabeis algun programa para ver la tv por streaming (gratuito)
<dimitruss> hola k tal alguien que use monodevelop estoy haciendo unas chambas en C# no quiero y no puedo usar el visual studio asi que creo una aplicacion web con este ide y me manda un error en tiempo de ejecucion "The "xsp2" web server cannot be started. Please ensure that it is installed "
<Guest80095> buf ni idea
<Guest80095> si estas programando en C#
<Guest80095> te recomiendo que uses Geany
<Guest80095> o Netbeans
<dimitruss> obviamente no esta instalado susudicho paquete alguien sabe como puedo instalarlo he estado googleando
<Guest80095> son muy buenos
<dimitruss> el geany soporta web  service?
<Guest80095> mmm creo qe no
<Guest80095> pero el Netbeans si
<dimitruss> el netbenas tiene sus servlets y jpa
<Guest80095> porque puede programar en muchos lenguajes
<dimitruss> jsp
<MaRk-I> dimitruss: pregunta en ##mono
<Guest80095> y c tambien
<dimitruss> claro si pero estoy en una university
<Guest80095> mmm
<Guest80095> claro y no puedes instalar
<dimitruss> gracias mark Guest80095 gracias por el interes
<Guest80095> de nada ;)
<dimitruss> MaRk-I, esos loles no me dicen nada, que lenguaje utilizan en esa sala
<MaRk-I> dimitruss:  no se que son loles, pero me imagino que usan "ingles"
<Guest80095> XD
<dimitruss> otra sala en la que me puedan ayudar?
<dimitruss> estoy en ubuntu 10.04 es re estable, no habia probado todavia
<Guest80095> mmm
<dimitruss> esta parte
<Guest80095> prueba en una sala qe se llama
<Guest80095> C## o algo asi
<MaRk-I> dimitruss:  lee le topic de esa sala, te da el server de donde esta el servidor y sala de mono
<Guest80095> no me acuerdo bien
<dimitruss> okas
<Wolf3001> alguien que me pueda ayudar como cambiar login window en ubuntu 11.04 pero con un tema descargado de http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter, xq lo unico q encuentro es cambiar el fondo de imagen, pero eso no quiero, quiero cambiar el tema por el de GNU GPL
<muay-guy> hola muchachos, alguien mas con problemas usando skype en versiones de 64 bits de ubuntu?
<muay-guy> a alguien mas se le ha freezado skype durante una conversacion?
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-10
<rommel> Buenas noches a todos
<Braiam> !hola | rommel
<kubot> rommel: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<rommel> al guien sabria decirme si esto  solo se puede hacer independietemente de la targeta grafica o no
<rommel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjtlu4ARozs
<rommel> q tal amigos como estan
<rommel> en tiempo pasado trate de instalarme compiz y se me desconfiguro la imagen
<rommel> en este tuto de you tube
<Guest80095> tienes el ubuntu 11.04
<Guest80095> ?
<rommel> dis q se puede hacer aparentemente em 10.04
<rommel> pero no dise q dependencias tiene q tener la pc
<rommel> no 10.04
<rommel> no me animo
<rommel> a cambiarme
<rommel> me contaron q no es muy estable
<Guest80095> mmm
<rommel> puede ser?
<Guest80095> y es cierto
<rommel> sera q si o si hat de tener una targeta 3d
<rommel> por q en windos pude tener siertos efectos 3 d
<rommel> en mi mismo ordenador
<aguitel> alguien usa la placa ethernet sis 191 gigabit ?
<Guest80095> no hace falta
<aguitel> fosco_estas?
<Guest80095> haz lo siguiente
<Guest80095> abre una terminal
<Guest80095> y escribe
<Guest80095> sudo apt-get install driconf
<rommel> Guest80095: me lo decis ami?
<Guest80095> si
<rommel> ok
<rommel> perdon y para q es eso?
<Braiam> aguitel: fosco_ está en una charla en #ubuntu-charlas y #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<Guest80095> es para activar la aceleracion 3d
<Guest80095> y mas cosillas
<rommel> perdon se podria saver de q setrata esa charla si es q se puede aprender algo?
<rommel> ok
<rommel> pero es una pagina weet
<Guest80095> me lo dices a mi?
<rommel> ya esta ahora
<rommel> perdon me referia lo de la charla
<Guest80095> ah ok
<Guest80095> ahora escribe en terminal
<rommel> Guest80095: ya hise lo q me pasaste
<Guest80095> sudo driconf
<rommel> ok
<rommel> ahora
<franc> hola,¿como hago para instalar esto Programa:glxinfo,paquete:mesa-utils? esto me aparece cada ves que utilizo playonlinux en ubuntu.
<Guest80095> ahora
<Guest80095> busca un boton que ponga
<Braiam> franc: sudo apt-get mesa-utils?
<Guest80095> enable 3d aceleration
<Guest80095> o algo asi
<rommel> como?
<Guest80095> y asegurate de qe pone enabled
<Guest80095> aceleracion 3d
<rommel> como a q te referis exactamente=?
<rommel> a q te referis con buscar un boton q ponga
<Guest80095> es una seccion del driconf
<Guest80095> en una de las pestañas
<rommel> donde deveria estar?
<rommel> aver espera
<Guest80095> busca en una de las pestañas
<Guest80095> vale
<Guest80095> es la tercera pestaña
<Guest80095> y pone desactivar aceleracion 3d
<Guest80095> asegurate de qe pone que NO
<rommel> no lo encuentro
<Guest80095> dime qe pestañas aparecen en el driconf
<franc> Braiam,me sale este mensaje Operacion invalida:mesa-utils
<Braiam> ups...
<Braiam> franc: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<Braiam> siempre se me olvida xD
<rommel> es q nisiquiera encuentro eso
<Guest80095> pon en la terminal
<rommel> driconf
<Guest80095> sudo driconf
<Guest80095> y se te abrira una ventana
<rommel> te mando un pasteo de la terminal aver si lo ise bien
<rommel> no nada
<Guest80095> ok
<Guest80095> deberia salirte el programa
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605469/
<rommel> pero en donde
<rommel> por q no lo encuentro
<Guest80095> no tienes qe poner nada de youtube
<rommel> solo puse lo q me pasaste y saliio eso
<rommel> bueno empesemos denuevo
<Guest80095> vale
<Guest80095> abre la terminal
<Guest80095> y escribe
<rommel> estoi ahi
<Guest80095> sudo apt-get install driconf
<franc> Braiam,gracias ahora si se instalo.
<rommel> dise q no se puede abrir el fichero
<Guest80095> y te pedira contraseña y confirmacion
<Guest80095> pero si ese comando es para instalar
<Guest80095> abre la terminal (o consola)
<rommel> si estoi ahi
<Guest80095> ok
<Guest80095> y qe te sale
<rommel> aver intento con sudo su
<rommel> por q me preguunta si soy super usuario
<Guest80095> sudo su es para dar privilegios
<rommel> no me pide contraseña
<rommel> ok
<Guest80095> deberia pedirtela
<rommel> no  man
<rommel> no me la pide
<Guest80095> que raro
<Guest80095> bueno
<Guest80095> abre la terminal y dime qe letras te aparecen
<rommel> me dise permiso denegado
<Guest80095> tu nombre de usuario@ubuntu o lo qe sea
<rommel> ok ahi te pasteo
<rommel> si
<Guest80095> ok
<Guest80095> vale
<Guest80095> pues ahora
<Guest80095> escribes
<Guest80095> sudo apt-get install driconf
<rommel> ahora ba
<Guest80095> bien
<rommel> luego
<Guest80095> ahora se habra instalado ya supongo
<Guest80095> y ahora
<Guest80095> escribes
<Guest80095> sudo driconf
<rommel> ahora la busco
<rommel> a sigo en la termi
<Guest80095> sip
<enrique_> tengo problemas con la tarjeta de video gma500 para ubuntu 10.10 en una asus t91
<enrique_> no reconoce el monitor
<Guest80095> te dice eso?
<enrique_> no se porque :(
<enrique_> no se puede calibrar el touchscreen
<Guest80095> enrique_ prueba ainstalar software adicionales
<Guest80095> controladores*
<enrique_> como cual?
<rommel> ch me abrio una ventana
<rommel> y despues otra
<rommel> solo
<Guest80095> Sistema>Administracion>Instalar controladores adicionales
<Guest80095> vale bien rommel
<rommel> dri
<rommel> 3d
<Guest80095> sip
<enrique_> ok gracias lo pruebo y te aviso
<rommel> for xfree86
<Guest80095> si
<Guest80095> vale
<Guest80095> ahora en una de las pestañas
<rommel> espera
<Guest80095> busca lo de enable aceleration 3d
<Guest80095> o algo asi
<rommel> pero abrio una ventana
<Guest80095> sip
<Guest80095> esta bien eso
<Guest80095> en esa ventana tienen qe aparecerte varias opciones marcadas
<enrique_> esta vacia la carpeta dfe controladores adicionales :/
<Guest80095> mmm
<rommel> ch ya esta estoi donde me pides ahora
<Guest80095> vale
<Guest80095> busca en una de las pestañas
<Guest80095> algo de 3d aceleration
<rommel> q?busco
<Guest80095> en la pestaña de depurado
<Guest80095> la tercera pestaña
<rommel> mira me sale esto hantes de abrir la evntana espera
<Guest80095> ok
<enrique_> de donde puedo conseguir esos contrladores?
<Guest80095> deberia proporcionartelos ubuntu
<rommel> http://img151.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img151/3364/pantallazokc.png
<Guest80095> pero sino
<Guest80095> de la pagina de los controladors
<Guest80095> dale a aceptar
<enrique_> cuales descargo?
<rommel> si luego abre la ventana
<rommel> pero no c q mas hacer
<rommel> ya q parese congelada
<Guest80095> dime tus controladores
<Guest80095> espera un ratito
<enrique_> no tengo ni idea donde leer mis controladores !!!!
<Guest80095> el monitor y la tarjeta grafica
<rommel> http://img684.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img684/4851/dirl.png
<enrique_> aguanta un segundo
<Guest80095> vale
<Guest80095> cierralo
<Guest80095> y abrelo de nuevo
<rommel> ok
<enrique_> http://drivers.softpedia.com/es/descargas-tag/Asus+Eee+PC+T91+Drivers
<Guest80095> con el mismo comando
<enrique_> estos me tnego que descargar?
<Guest80095> si son los de tu PC si
<Guest80095> pero para ubuntu buscalos
<Guest80095> mejor
<Guest80095> busca
<Guest80095> repositorio tarjetas ASUS
<MaRk-I> enrique_: esos son para "windows"
<Guest80095> o controlador de ASUS
<enrique_> ok
<enrique_> son diferentes?
<Guest80095> para windows y ubuntu claro
<enrique_> ok
<Guest80095> ubuntu seran .deb
<Guest80095> y windows .exe
<enrique_> no era que en ubuntu la extension no importaba?
<Guest80095> no importa en cierto modo
<Guest80095> para usar programas correctamente
<Guest80095> si
<Guest80095> ademas ten en cuenta qe los controladores es como si fueran las librerias que hay en el windows
<MaRk-I> enrique_: en cualquier sistema operativo, la extension "importa" no se done lees eso
<Guest80095> no es exactamente asi
<Guest80095> pero no se como explicarlo
<Guest80095> has podido rommel?
<enrique_> http://www.downloadplex.com/tags/Netbook.com/Page-2-0-0-0-0.html
<enrique_> todos para windows :(
<dimitruss> alguien use badgeports
<Guest80095> yo a windows nunca (solo para jugar y el autocad (dentro de poco solo jugar)
<dimitruss> estoy tratando de usar ese repositorio gpg key file y no se como guardarlo osea la extension y todo eso
<rommel> Guest80095: sera q tengo q configurar la ventana esa
<rommel> dedri
<Guest80095> si
<Guest80095> por eso te he dicho que la cieerres
<Guest80095> y vuelvas a abrirla
<rommel> y q le pongo o hago
<Guest80095> en una terminal escribe
<rommel> solome sale activa la solapa de revertir
<Guest80095> sudo driconf
<rommel> q
<rommel> ok
<rommel> ya esta
<rommel> ahora
<Guest80095> ok
<Guest80095> te sale una ventana
<Guest80095> con opciones
<rommel> no la misma
<Guest80095> dale a revertir
<enrique_> bueno
<enrique_> y tengo otro problema
<Guest80095> cual es?
<enrique_> pero este es que no me prenden los ventiladores
<musix_new_user> holaaaa
<musix_new_user> hay alguien
<Guest80095> buenas
<enrique_> siiiiiiiii
<musix_new_user> vamos todaviaaa
<musix_new_user> hola gente
<Guest80095> jaj
<enrique_> a la derecha te dice quien esta
<musix_new_user> estoy mas perdido
<enrique_> jaja
<musix_new_user> mareao y atontado
<musix_new_user> todo junto
<Guest80095> por qe?
<musix_new_user> me presento soy sergio de argentina
<enrique_> http://getabest.net/get/graphic-driver-atom-n/?q=graphic-driver-atom-n
<enrique_> son todos para windows :(
<enrique_> ninguno para ubuntu
<enrique_> bienvenido
<rommel> Guest80095: NO SALE MAS NADA
<musix_new_user> ando perdido instale musix linux y no pùedo instalar nada
<rommel> perdon
<rommel> por las mayusculas
<rommel> sory
<musix_new_user> soy mas que un novato en linux casi un analfabeto
<Guest80095> pues entonces no se...
<Guest80095> no pasa nada
<Guest80095> a mi me ocurrio lo mismo que a ti
<musix_new_user> hace mas de una semana que me estoy volviendo loco
<MaRk-I> musix_new_user: pues ve al forum de musix o a su irc si tienen uno, este es para ubuntu
<Guest80095> y busque en google y con eso se soluciono
<musix_new_user> si ya se pero no hay nadie
<rommel> bueno y para desistalarlo como hago
<rommel> entiendo
<Guest80095> ah vale vale
<Guest80095> espera
<musix_new_user> se ve que hay joda y ami no me invitaron
<Guest80095> que se me ha ocurrido otra solucion
<rommel> bueogracias ygual
<rommel> desime
<Guest80095> a ver
<Guest80095> que sistema de ventanas tienes
<Guest80095> compiz
<Guest80095> o metacity
<rommel> no tengo compiz
<Guest80095> vale
<Guest80095> pon
<rommel> en efectos de ventanas esta normal
<Guest80095> sudo apt-get install compiz
<Guest80095> tu lo q quieres son los efectos y esas cosas no?
<MaRk-I> rommel: pues ve a efectos de ventana y habilita los adicionales
<rommel> no se me arruinara la imagen
<Guest80095> nop
<rommel> ok
<Guest80095> si tienes ubuntu 10.10 no deberia
<Guest80095> donde hay problemas qe casi estan solucionados es en ubuntu 11.04
<rommel> tengo 10.04
<rommel> ahora
<Guest80095> vale
<Guest80095> insala el compiz
<Guest80095> sudo apt-get install compiz
<Guest80095> y luego
<Braiam> !ccsm
<kubot> Para habilitar la personalización avanzada de los efectos de escritorio en Ubuntu: instala "compizconfig-settings-manager" ó "simple-ccsm". Si instalas el último, una nueva opción aparecerá en tu configuración de apariencia - Mira también !compiz - Ayuda en #compiz
<Guest80095> sudo apt-get install compiz-settings-manager
<Guest80095> y tambien haz esto sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<Braiam> Guest80095: ponselo en un sola linea...
<Guest80095> estaba mirando los nombres por si tenia algun fallo
<Braiam> mmm... creo que con uno bastara
<Guest80095> quedaria asi:
<Guest80095> si
<Guest80095> pero no se si los instala por defecto todos
<Guest80095> creo qe se dejaba alguno
<rommel> listo ya esta
<rommel> ahora
<Guest80095> sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager simple-ccsm
<Guest80095> vale
<Guest80095> ahora abre el driconf
<julian_> hola! en una version anterior de ubuntu tenia sketchup de google, ahora instale 11.04 en otra particion: hay alguna manera de usarlo desde natty?
<rommel> no hay q hacer nada en admnistrador de efectos compiz
<rommel> ?
<Guest80095> eso luego
<rommel> sale solo la solapa reverti acitiva
<rommel> ok
<Guest80095> ok
<RYDeN> gente, estos últimos días, han tenido inconvenientes a la hora de conectarse x medio de cualquier programa al msn?
<rommel> le doi a revertir
<Guest80095> vale
<Guest80095> nop
<Guest80095> sal
<Guest80095> y abre el ccsm
<rommel> y donde esta eso?
<Guest80095> pon en terminal
<Guest80095> ccsm
<enrique_> ya instale los controladores pero no me aparecen en los controladores
<rommel> q es ccsm
<enrique_> de donde los puedo usar
<Guest80095> compizconfig-settings-manager
<rommel> ok
<rommel> hay estoi
<rommel> ahora
<Guest80095> ok
<enrique_> ?
<dimitruss> he tios ya encontre el problema que antes puse
<Guest80095> ahora ya activa lo que quieras
<rommel> gracias
<Guest80095> de nada
<rommel> esto es lo q en principio estaba en el tuto de you tube
<rommel> desime tubo q ver lo de instalar dri'
<Guest80095> sip
<rommel> lo desistalo o lo dejo ahi
<Guest80095> vale para el driconf
<Guest80095> haz esto
<rommel> por q con eso no hise nada
<Guest80095> abre una terminal
<julian_> ????
<Guest80095> el driconf te es util para juegos
<Guest80095> o otras cosas
<rommel> dale ya esta
<Guest80095> abre una terminal
<dimitruss> se tenia que actualizar las respos del badgeports añadir una linea al repositorio luego copiar un gpg key agragarlo al synaptic y de alli descargar el mono-xps2 del synaptic y ya tengo mi servicio web funcionando sobre mono
<Guest80095> y escribe
<Guest80095> sudo apt-get purge driconf
<rommel> pero desime eso me sirve para juegos decis?
<rommel> saves algo de so
<Guest80095> sip
<rommel> como para instalar algun juego bueno?
<Guest80095> para el regnum online por ejemplo
<rommel> y de q se trata el regnum?
<Guest80095> si te molan los MMORPHG
<Guest80095> es un juego tipo sacred
<rommel> q es eso?
<Guest80095> o wow
<xangua> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<rommel> etoi muy atrasado con los juegos
<Guest80095> pero gratuito claro
<rommel> desime y se puede hacer para usarl el juego con jostis
<Guest80095> no se
<rommel> a solo con teclado,y saves de alguno o si el finon faiter se puede jugaren linux
<Guest80095> por cierto, has hecho eso del driconf
<rommel> ubuntu
<rommel> no
<Guest80095> hazlo
<rommel> por q pense q como me dijiste q me sirve para los juegos
<rommel> ok
<Guest80095> abre terminal y escibe sudo apt-get purge driconf
<Guest80095> ya pero es para qe lo configure bien
<Guest80095> vale
<Guest80095> esta ya?
<rommel> si gracias ahora vpy a interactuar con los efectos compiz aver como me ba
<julian_> en una version anterior de ubuntu tenia sketchup de google, ahora instale 11.04 en otra particion: hay alguna manera de usarlo desde natty?
<xangua> julian_: lo instalas en natty
<rommel> tenis un poco de miedo pues quise instalar hace un tiempo compiz me la descargue y baje unas cuantas cosas mas al respecto y me fue remal
<Guest80095> ok
<Guest80095> ahora
<Guest80095> vuelve a instalar el driconf
<rommel> ahora te cuento como esta,sera q tengo q cambiar en fectos visuales se a sumado personalisado
<MaRk-I> rommel: me lo imagino, hace rato querias instalar compiz corriendo un link de "youtube"
<Guest80095> con el comando famoso
<Guest80095> MaRK-I si algo asi era
<rommel> jajajaja no por error ahun mantenia el enlace a la hora de pegar el comando
<Guest80095> ah bueno menos mal:S
<Guest80095> por eso me habia quedado muy rallao xd
<rommel> lo q pregunto ahora sera q en efctos visuales de apariencia tengo q elegir o cambiar mejor dicho a personalisado?
<Guest80095> eso ya lo que tu veas
<Guest80095> eso es ir jugando
<rommel> ok solo espero q no me pase lo de la otra ves
<Guest80095> hasta que quede a tu gusto
<Guest80095> no creo
<xangua> !ccsm | Guest80095
<kubot> Guest80095: Para habilitar la personalización avanzada de los efectos de escritorio en Ubuntu: instala "compizconfig-settings-manager" ó "simple-ccsm". Si instalas el último, una nueva opción aparecerá en tu configuración de apariencia - Mira también !compiz - Ayuda en #compiz
<rommel> q lo cambie y despues no pude volver a poder cambiarlo,tube q reistalar ubuntu
<Guest80095> kubot si yo no quiero instalarlo, no me hace falta el compiz XD
<rommel> gracias
<rommel> a utds
<rommel> regreso en un rato
<rommel> buenas noches un gusto Guest80095
<rommel> gracias por tu tiempo
<rommel> despues te cuento como me fue
<Guest80095> de nada, ahora ves probando, notaras de todos modos que ira mas lento
<Guest80095> de nada hombre ;)
<rommel> perdon a q te referis exactamente q ira mas lento el uso en si de mi ordenador en general?
<Guest80095> SI
<Guest80095> si*
<Guest80095> que cargaran algunas cosas mas lentas
<rommel> gracias
<Guest80095> de nada
<Guest80095> bueno hasta luego chavaales
<Porris> Hola
<Porris> he borrado la carpeta init.d, como hago para restaurarla. :(
<rommel> buenas noches
<Braiam> !hola | rommel
<kubot> rommel: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<rommel> alguien save como instalar o buscar el plugin para instalar efectos de cubo para el ecritorio com compiz
<rommel> hola Braiam
<rommel> instale compiz
<Braiam> !ccsm | rommel
<kubot> rommel: Para habilitar la personalización avanzada de los efectos de escritorio en Ubuntu: instala "compizconfig-settings-manager" ó "simple-ccsm". Si instalas el último, una nueva opción aparecerá en tu configuración de apariencia - Mira también !compiz - Ayuda en #compiz
<rommel> ok
<rommel> aberiguare
<rommel> q pongo eso en una terminal?bra
<rommel> se supone q ya lo instale
<rommel> ahora me pide un plugin
<rommel> o es q en efectos visuales
<rommel> tengo q cambiar de normal a personal o extras
<colo> en el administrador de opciones del compiz, pestaña escritorio deberia estar cubo de escritorio
<rommel> si solo q me pide un plugin
<rommel> y no se com hacer para q me salga
<rommel> lo marque y mi escritorio sigue ygual
<colo> quizas debas reiniciar
<rommel> okm
<rommel> ok
<katarcis> alguien sabe como hacer que por ejemplo RecordMyDesktop Grabe el sonido del "master" osea de algo que estoy reproduciendo en audacious por ejemplo?
<rommel> Holas
<rommel> alguien me puede ayudar no logro activar efectos compiz
<rommel> sera q por q mi tageta grafica no es 3 d?
<colo> habilitaste girar cubo?, cuantos escritorios tenes?
<juanantonio> Buenas. He instalado 10.04 y quiero actualizarlo a la 10.10, ¿qué debo hacer?
<OMG_ESS> hola
<OMG_ESS> necesito en que carpetas mis datos cambian
<OMG_ESS> se me entiende?
<OMG_ESS> archivos mejor dicho
<colo> juanantonio,  update-manager -d
<juanantonio> ¿Tal cual¿ ¿Eso lo tecleo en el prompt?
<OMG_ESS> cómo veo la cantidad de datos que hay en una carpeta?
<katarcis> clic derecho propiedades
<Braiam> juanantonio: provablemente tendrás que pone sudo antes de
<OMG_ESS> hombre no
<OMG_ESS> desde terminal
<katarcis> aaa jaja
<OMG_ESS> así no me sirve
<OMG_ESS> por que si cambia en 10kb no me dpy cuenta
<juanantonio> ok
<OMG_ESS> no hay manera?
<colo> juan primero verifica que estre el 10.04 actualizado
<OMG_ESS> algo así como fdisk pero de las carpetas
<juanantonio> Ok, colo, touché. Se me está actualizando el 10.04, y además, me dice que update-manager no está instalado
<casa> thola
<casa> hla
<casa> tengo hamachi funcionando perfectamente
<casa> pero cada cierto rato se desconecta y me pide la clave de administrador
<OMG_ESS>  :(
<casa> lo tengo con haguichi que es la gui para configurar hamachi
<rommel> buenas noches
<OMG_ESS> hola
<rommel> alguien sabe como borrar definitivamente compiz
<OMG_ESS> de ubuntu 11?
<rommel> estube tratando de poner efectos 3d
<rommel> con compiz
<rommel> de 10.04
<rommel> me dijeron q si pdia
<casa> rommel desde el centro de software buscas compiz y eliminas todo lo que tenga que ver con el
<OMG_ESS> si se puede
<OMG_ESS> no
<OMG_ESS> desde synaptic
<rommel> pero acabo de descubrir q si no tengo una targeta 3d no se puede
<OMG_ESS> alli te aaprece que borre todo
<rommel> asi q ya lo tengo instalado pero no logro poder instalr ningun efecto
<colo> rome habilitaste girar cubo?, cuantos escritorios tenes?
<rommel> ya q me pide plugin
<casa> rommel si no tienes aceleracion 3d pero quieres composicion activa la de metacity, o instala xcompmgr que son efectos basicos
<rommel> solo uno
<rommel> si la verdad q ya me resicne a seguir con el ecritorio q tengo
<colo> entonces el cubo nunca girara
<rommel> intente denuebo por q en windows
<OMG_ESS> alguien sabe como veo la cantidad de archivos que hay en una carpeta?
<rommel> pude poner un cubo con fecto s 3 d para el escritorio y pense q ahun sin temer una tarjeta grafica 3d podria hacerlo en linux
<rommel> no siquier sale el cubo por ningun lado
<rommel> lo selecciono y me pide un plugin
<casa> rommel que grafica tienes
<casa> ?}
<rommel> no es 3 d
<rommel> eso lo se
<OMG_ESS> pero la mia tampoco
<OMG_ESS> y si va
<rommel> ati radeoan 3400
<OMG_ESS> es integrada
<casa> la mia nvidia 700 integrada
<casa> compiz va... pero como el...
<casa> xD
<casa> 7050
<OMG_ESS> mia integrada intel
<rommel> entoces decis q si pedo usar algo de efectos con animacion en el escritorio
<Joan> ¿Alguien ha conseguido modificar el tiempo del grub2?
<casa> las intel son muy fluidas con compiz
<OMG_ESS> claro
<rommel> como instalar el plugin q falta
<OMG_ESS> tu dale que si a ver
<rommel> lamia es ati
<Joan> Para ATI te recomiendo que instales los drivers privativos
<rommel> mejor alguien me podria decir como borrar definitibamente del todo compiz
<rommel> ya q instale alguunas cosas mas de compiz
<Joan> sudo apt-get purge compiz*
<rommel> no ya no quiero incursionar mas
<Joan> ¿Alguien ha conseguido modificar el tiempo del grub2?
<rommel> por q ya e tenido una muy mala experiencia q incluso tbe q reistalar ubuntu
<rommel> gracias joan
<rommel> con* al final
<casa> si
<Joan> Si
<Joan> Así busca todos los paquetes que empiezen con el nombre compiz
<colo> el arbol de raices duras es el de los frutos mas dulces
<OMG_ESS> saben com funciona eso del comando du?
<rommel> colo ya me paso con compiz q me aruine mi ordenaor el entorno grafico cuando empese a tocar los driver privativos
<Joan> rommel: EN GNU/Linux no existe un error que tengas que reinstalar, como en Windows, existe un desconocimiento por parte del usuario, todo se puede arreglar.
<rommel> no es q no quiera seguir
<rommel> solo q no tengo trageta grafica 3d
<Joan> Ahá
<rommel> y no quiero pasar denuebo por eso q me fue tan mal
<katarcis> rommel, sin 3d no puedes poner compiz
<OMG_ESS> hay algún software para ver diferencias ente dos textos?
<Joan> rommel: Que versión de Ubuntu tienes?
<colo> yo tampoco y tengo el 10.04 y anda muy bien
<rommel>  seguro eso si fue mi mal uso y manipulacion
<rommel> del mismo
<rommel> por q me baje compis y unos repo mas al respecto
<rommel> y
<rommel> colo ayudame entonces porfavor
<Joan> rommel: Que versión de Ubuntu tienes?
<rommel> 10.04
<juanantonio> Ok, ya va, gracias
<Joan> Pero creo que si tienes instalado compiz
<Joan> Igualmente no se activan los efectos que no se puedan utilitzar y ya está.
<rommel> si lo llegue a instalr pero no podia hacer handar ningun efecto
<rommel> ya q me pedia plugin adicionales
<Braiam> rommel compiz-plugins
<ivedci89> y?? marula ... funciona la compu?
<OMG_ESS> chromium dónde guarda sus cosas?
<casa> para un pc lento recomiendo xcompmgr en lugar de compiz
<rommel> ahora muchachos
<rommel> no puedo entrar en apariencia efectos visuales
<OMG_ESS> además de .config/ y .chromium
<rommel> tal y como me empeso a fallar la ves pasada  mi maquina despues de querer hacer esto
<colo> ahi no toque nada
<rommel> Braiam: no puedo entrar mas en apariencia ,efectos visuales
<rommel> borre compiz+
<rommel> y ahora no puedo entrar mas
<Joan> Compiz es el motor para eso
<Braiam> !compiz | rommel
<kubot> rommel: Compiz Fusion es un manejador de ventanas 3D. Si usas KDE4 se recomienda usar los efectos de kwin en lugar de instalar compiz. Ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Compiz_Fusion
<casa> rommel, claro que no puedes
<rommel> no puede ser
<casa> si tienes firefox y desinstalas firefox, ya no puedes usarlo mas
<casa> asi pasa igual con compiz
<rommel> perdon pero
<Braiam> compiz hace posible los efectos, si lo borras/desinstalas/desactivas adios efectos
<rommel> hantes de instalar compiz podia entrar tranquilamente
<casa> antes
<Braiam> rommel: compiz se instala por default
<ivedci89> marula
<rommel> sistema,apariencia y entraba en la solapa efectos visuales y podia elegir entre normal y otras mas
<casa> rommel pero ahora qe lo desinstalaste ya no esta
<rommel> despues q instale compiz se añadio extras y personalisado
<casa> rommel, si lo instalas denuevo volvera a apareces
<rommel> ahora directamente esta en gris toda esa evntana
<Braiam> rommel: tienes que instalar compiz para obtener efectos visuales
<casa> aparecer
<rommel> aver
<rommel> pero como te esplico
<OMG_ESS> FUUUU
<rommel> hantes de hacer todo esto
<rommel> no tenia cimpiz en mi ordenador
<rommel> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqq macana
<rommel> no puedo creerlo q me aya pasado denuebo
<rommel> exxecto q ahun no se a distorcionado la imagen
<rommel> lo q deseo q mi ordenador este como estaba hantes
<rommel> abra una manera de hacerlo
<OMG_ESS> dónde se guarda el cahce+
<OMG_ESS> ¡???
<colo> romel los efectos se activan desde administracion de opciones de compiz
<rommel> aver
<casa> OMG_ESS, /home/TUUSUARIO/.cache
<rommel> colo,como me dejo entender
<OMG_ESS> no está allí
<OMG_ESS> estaba al principio
<rommel> hantes de instalar,compiz ya q no me salia en sistema
<OMG_ESS> cuando era pequeño
<casa> rommel pon una captura de pantalla
<OMG_ESS> luego se perdi+ó
<rommel> podia entrar si o si a esa solapa
<OMG_ESS> es un video
<rommel> de fectos visuales
<casa> OMG_ESS, con que lo viste? chrome, firefox?
<OMG_ESS> chromium
<casa> OMG_ESS, /home/TUUSUARIO/.cache/chromium
<OMG_ESS> no está
<rommel> aver te mando una imagen de loq ahora se me a quedado ianctivo
<OMG_ESS> estaba allí
<OMG_ESS> cuando era pequeño
<OMG_ESS> y luego se esfumó...
<casa> cuando era pequeño?
<OMG_ESS> menos de 20mb
<casa> a ok
<OMG_ESS> luego seguia cargando el video
<OMG_ESS> y se fue
<OMG_ESS> es n video de rtve
<casa>  /tmp
<OMG_ESS> tampoco
<OMG_ESS> miré todas las carpetas con  control + h y nada
<casa> OMG_ESS, puedes descargarlo con el firefox con un complemento que se llama video download helper
<OMG_ESS> seguro?
<casa> si
<OMG_ESS> ok voy a ver gracias
<casa> dnada ;)
<rommel> http://img220.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img220/3194/decompiz.png
<Ahimsa> Volví
<rommel> es esto q al desistalar compiz s a quedado asi
<rommel> cuando hantes de instalar compis estaba activada
<Ahimsa> *antes
<rommel> bueo una ves mas me mande la macana
<rommel> la tercera vez sera la vencida
<colo> rommel, yo tengo el cubo y algunos efectos activos, y en esa misma ventana ue decis vos no me figura nada activado
<rommel> ami te cuento
<OMG_ESS> adios
<rommel> primero hace unas dos horas podia entrar y cmabiar a ninguno normal o extras
<rommel> luego instale copiz por q estaba en mi ordenador
<rommel> al intentar usar y activar elcubo como primera instancia,
<rommel> desidi borrar compiz ya q una vez mas me doy con el portaso en la cara de q al no tener 3d no ba
<rommel> y ahora esa misma ventana quedo gris
<rommel> solo ruego q mañana o mas tarde el entorno grafico no se me arruine
<usuario_ubuntu> En que canal era el open week ubuntu en español?
<rommel> bueno señores,gracias por su tiempo
<rommel> buenas noches
<magu42> usuario_ubuntu⇝  #ubuntu-charlas
<magu42> y #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<usuario_ubuntu> gracias
<Yukiteru> hola a todos!!!
<ubuntu> hola, alguien sabe como hacer para conectarme a saned ?. he corrido $ sudo service saned start y comienza correctamente pero igual sigo sin poder conectarme localmente usando $ telnet localhost 6566
<ubuntu> contestando a mi propia pregunta sobre saned, se tiene que habilitar sane en el archivo /etc/default/saned , la informacion completa en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<point> buenas noches
<point> hoy los vengo a incomodar con otra pregunta
<point> alguno save como se configura el transmission ?
<Soupermanito> para?
<point> descargan un torrent que baje de una pelicula
<Soupermanito> es mi opinion que transmission en particular, no es el mas atractivo de los manejadores de torrents, te recomendaria, desde mi punto de vista que instales uno mas atractivo, a mi en particular me gusta mucho deluge, tiene una interfaz gtk muy parecida al uTorrent y es muy facil de trabajar con el
<Braiam> point: transmission no requiere configuración, simplemente con abrir los puertos en tu router es todo
<Braiam> mmm... deluge usa java, Soupermanito?
<Soupermanito> nope
<Soupermanito> es gtk
<Braiam> ok
<point> si eso acabo de notar le habri los puerto al router y paso de 2 kbs a 128 kbs gracias
<Soupermanito> http://deluge-torrent.org/
<point> bueno y no existe un todo en uno o algun programa que me imite en su totalidad el  ARES es que estraño el descargar musica
<Braiam> aMule... pero nada ilegal, eh
<point> 0_0 no ilegal nooooooooooo
<point> ^_^
<point> y se configura fácil?
<Braiam> lo mismo con los puertos
<Soupermanito> yo solia usar aMule, alla por el 2005, pero es tan facil encontrar cosas mejores en la internet sin nesecidad de el que la verdad no le veo el sentido
<Braiam> el es un p2pmaniac
<Soupermanito> :P pero con los torrents tenes todo el p2p que podes desear en una vida
<point> no sino que  mi parecer es una forma fácil de conseguir musica
<Soupermanito> :P eso es porque todavia no descubriste los torrents y los sitios de descarga directa
<Soupermanito> XD
<Braiam> Soupermanito: a veces demaciado (descargas aprox. 1.5TB subidas aprox 750MB
<Braiam> sin incluir distros
<Soupermanito> XD
<point> pues estoy abierto y receptivo para cualquier sugerencia con respecto al tema después de que pueda conseguir musica lo que venga es bueno
<safejav> point: una alternativa que puede servir (depende de la musica que te guste :P) es usar grooveshark
<Braiam> !ot | point safejav
<kubot> point safejav: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<safejav> y hay dando vuelta algunos metodos para bajar las canciones que están allí
<point> apt-get install grooveshark?
<safejav> nop
<safejav> grooveshark es un sitio web, no es un programa
<safejav> solo te lo menciono, investiga
<point> ammm lo visitare pero dejemos el tema que estamos offtopic
<dannyLopez68> buenas por que no puedo copiar un archivo en una memoria usb?
<Soupermanito> la memoria puede estar bloqueada, o llena
<Soupermanito> podes no tener permisos para escribir sobre ella, tal ves se montó como root y estas tratando de copiar como usuario normal
<dannyLopez68> Soupermanito: no esta llena y solo pasa con algunas caniones
<dannyLopez68> canciones*
<Soupermanito> ah, no sé entonces, lo siento
<villazon78> buenos dias, acabo de encender y me dio un error el gestor de energia y se me cambio el aspecto de la pantalla a q se debe??? q es eso del gestor de energia?
<chilicuil> villazon78: el gestor de energia es lo que se encarga de ahorrar energia, si dejas tu computadora un rato apagara la pantalla, si pasa mas tiempo suspendera tu equipo y asi..., lo que acabas de experimentar probablemente sea un bug del sistema
<villazon78> na ya lo solucione, lo desinstale y lo volvi a instalar... es q me habia dado un error y el escritorio no se veia igual q antes
<villazon78> gracias chilicuil  por prestarme atencion
<chilicuil> ok, genial =)
<villazon78> si... jejeje
<villazon78> bueno me voy a currar
<villazon78> q tengais buena mañana todos
<villazon78> adios
<chilicuil> que tengas un buen dia villazon78
<villazon78> gracias
<fosco_> buenas
<lanber> hola, estoy un poco perdido con el nuevo ubuntu,
<lanber> como se puede cambiar de ventanas
<lanber> antes se veian en la barra de abajo
<lanber> çpero ahora no
<fosco_> lanber, alt+tab
<fosco_> o pulsando en su icono correspondiente en el dock de la izquierda
<lanber> ya vale
<lanber> pero la navegacion por los iconos de la izquierda es lenta, no?
<lanber> y las ventanas de los programas abieros salen en la zona de abajo
<fosco_> yo creo q es lo mismo pulsar un icono en la izquierda q un boton arriba (como era antes)
<lanber> no antes las los programas abieros tenian una pestaña en la barra de abajo
<lanber> que en esta version a desaparecido
<lanber>  e incluso win7 ha optado por mantener las pestañas de abajo e incluso
<lanber> al pasar el raton sale un miniatura
<lanber> otro poblema no encuentr el synaptic
<lanber> ya esta
<fosco_> que windows 7 haga una cosa no significa que ubuntu deba hacerla
<lanber> se podria configura los iconos para que aparezcan abajo los iconos correspondientes a las ventanas abiertas?
<dzup> click derecho ala barra y adiciona un panel, vete a ese panel click derecho y adiciona la barra de programas
<dzup> eso saldra cuando seleccionar ...ADIcionar al panel y te sale una ventana y la escoges.
<lanber> a ver
<lanber> no se como hacerlo
<lanber> si doy al boton derecho del raton sobre la barra de la izquierda
<lanber> me sale las opcines del icono cercano
<lanber> ni siquiera se como puedo quitar iconos que ya estan y poner nuevos
<dzup> click en un lugar en la barra esa que no hay nada
<lanber> de la izquierda
<dzup> por ejemplo antes de llegaral icon de la bocinita, por ahi donde no hay nada, ahi adiciona un nuevo panel.
<lanber> cual es el icono de la bocinita (me da la sensacion que soy un bobo)
<fosco_> lanber, para añadir un icono nuevo al dock arrastralo desde el menu hasta el dock
<fosco_> para eliminar un icono del dock arrastralo desde su posicion hasta la papelera q tienes abajo del todo del dock
<lanber> pero cuando me aparece el menu los iconos se ponen en gris y no se puede arrastrar
<lanber> vale ya lo he pillado
<lanber> era el primer menu y tenia que poner mas aplicaciones
<dzup> tu problema esta entre el raton y la sillo ...
<dzup> *silla
<lanber> no, lo de poner y quitar iconos solucionado
<fosco_> ok
<lanber> en la barra de la izquierda
<lanber> solo me falta hacer que salga otro menu como el de la izquierda abajo
<lanber> solo con los iconos de las ventanas abiertas
<fosco_> eso unity no lo hace
<dzup> por eso, click derecho en un lugar en la barra esa que NO este ocupado por NIngun icon y "adicionar panel"  ...
<fosco_> puedes simularlo usando algún dock externo tipo docky o avant window navigator
<dzup> ohh no tengo unity.
<lanber> en la version anterior me salia la opcion de adicional panel pero ahora en el unity no
<lanber> soy incapaz de crear una nuevo panel
<fosco_> no se puede crear un nuevo panel en unity
<lanber> perdona unity, que es?
<luckatoni> Buenas, tengo un disco duro externo, al que queria leer una pagina en php, como puedo hacer para tener un server php para poder leerlo, sea en el equipo que sea, gbracias
<dzup> goole is tu amigo
<dzup> google ubuntu apache php
<dzup> !google ubuntu apache php
<kubot> Instalación y configuracion de PHP5 ,Apache2 y MySQL | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/6304>
<Crashbit> !google lamp
<kubot> LAMP - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/LAMP>
<dzup> en ese caso:
<dzup> !google easyeclipse
<kubot> EasyEclipse: <http://mundogeek.net/archivos/2006/06/05/easyeclipse/>
<fosco_> lanber, unity es el interfaz de usuario de la nueva ubuntu, que reemplaza al antiguo metacity+gnomepanel
<lanber> ya,voy leiendo en google
<lanber> pero me parece muy rigido
<lanber> y un poco desordenado
<lanber> por ejemplo las ventanas abiertas estan marcadas conun triangilo pero cada una por su lado
<lanber> como cambio el orden delos iconos?
<lanber> todavia no lo se
<lanber> se quitar y poner nada mas
<luckatoni> ok, pero si meto LAMP como decis, tendria que instalar el sistema  en el disco duro
<lanber> hay alguna posibilidad de personaliza unity?
<lanber> otro problema (PARA MI) si tienes 2 ventanas abiertas de firefox en el icono de unity no hay diferencias
<lanber> no puedes eleguir uno u otro
<fosco_> lanber, para cambiar el orden de los iconos creo q basta con arrastrarlos a otra posicion
<fosco_> para configura unity usa el comando ccsm
<lanber> arrastrando yo no puedo cambiar elorden
<lanber> el comando ccsm es complicado?
<lanber> dandole 2 veces al icono del firefox salen las miniaruras de las ventanas abiertas
<xuzas> buenos dias! tengo una duda:: ayer instale gnome 3 en 11.04. para probar. mi intencion era tener los dos escritorios instalados paralelamente, pero parece ser que el hecho de instalar gnome 3 afecto a la configuracion de unity. me gustaria eliminar gnome 3 de mi sistema y restaurar unity a su configuracion original. he intentado varias cosas, he buscado en los foros oficiales de ubuntu y buscado en google. lo unico que encuentro es como
<xuzas> (no puedo usar las tty)
<fosco_> para quitar gnome3 ejecuta: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<xuzas> eso fue de las primeras cosas que hice, pero gracias igualmente
<fosco_> pues con eso quitas gnome3
<xuzas> al instalar gnome-shell, cambiaron algunas cosas en el aspecto de unity (eso es lo que yo veo). pero me da la impresion de que no funciona igual que antes
<xuzas> acabo de probar con esto:: sudo apt-get -- reinstall install unity
<xuzas> voy a reiniciar las x
<xuzas> bueno, veo que no sirvio de nada
<fosco_> unity te funciona?
<xuzas> si
<fosco_> pues puedes reiniciar su configuracion con unity --reset
<xuzas> gracias, fosco. anoche lo intente tambien, lo encontre buscando en internet. pero desisti porque tardaba horas (!) y pensaba que no reaccionaba. pero se que no era asi. voy a hacerlo!
<fosco_> pero al final lo has solucionado?
<aguitel> buen dia a todos:
<aguitel> ayer he tratado de instalar 10.04 en un pc de un amigo y resulta que no tengo internet o mejor dicho lo extraño es que alguna pagina la leo y la mayoria no deja entrar
<aguitel> nunca me paso algo asi
<aguitel> con el live cd me pasa lo mismo
<aguitel> es un motherboard sis
<aguitel> placa de red ethernet
<aguitel> con win funciona todo ok
<fosco_> muy extraño, podría ser un problema de DNS
<aguitel> fosco_, nunca con una conexion ethernet tuve que poner los dns
<aguitel> yo por lo menos
<aguitel> es dhcp
<fosco_> ya, y nunca te había fallado la conexion
<fosco_> pero ahora si :)
<fosco_> mira en la configuracion de win que DNS está usando
<aguitel> es el portero de mi edificio y yo le jure mil maravillas de ubuntu y que pal orto jaja
<fosco_> luego entra en ubuntu y comprueba q sean las mismas
<aguitel> como lo compruebo en win ?
<aguitel> ahora estoy en mi casa y digamos con el mismo proveedor de internet asi que podria ferivicarlo aca tambien supongo
<fosco_> no tiene nada q ver con el proveedor
<fosco_> las DNS se definen en el cliente, puede usar usando las proporcionadas por el router, las de su proveedor o la que se haya definido manualmente
<aguitel> los dns los pone el proveedor
<fosco_> no
<aguitel> no tiene router
<fosco_> en mi caso el proveedor es Telefonica y el DNS es de Tele2
<aguitel> y ahi como lo averiguo?
<fosco_> en windows creo que era en las propiedades de la conexion
<fosco_> en ubuntu cat /etc/resolv.conf
<aguitel> ok
<aguitel> me voy a fijar en mi pc
<aguitel> en mi caso es:127.0.0.1, 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<aguitel> yo tengo un router y ademas conexion inalambrica
<luckatoni> Hay alguna aplicacion parecida como UsbWebServer pero para ejecutarlo desde un sistema Linux?gracias
<aguitel> fosco_, alguna idea x que yo tengo esa numeracion en /etc/resolv.con ?
<fosco_> la primera ip es la local
<fosco_> la segunda y tercera son las DNS
<aguitel> fosco_, tiene algo que ver que mi conexion sea inalambrica con esos dns?
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> esas son las DNS de google
<aguitel> fosco_, yo nunca las puse
<fosco_> ya te he dicho que las DNS no siempre son las del proveedor
<aguitel> fosco_, pero como aparecieron aca?
<fosco_> posiblemente estén definidas en el router
<fosco_> o ubuntu las usa por defecto
<fosco_> en el fondo da igual, todas funcionan bien
<aguitel> fosco_, en la pc de este tio no tenia nada en el renglon de las dns
<Xriveryk> quien me puede ayudar en algo con empathy????
<fosco_> !ask | Xriveryk
<kubot> Xriveryk: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Xriveryk> ok, la cuestion es que tengo varias cuentas que uso en empathy,,,, me salen las listas de todos menos las de hotmail entonces es dificil uno hablar con alguien por que no tengo de donde seleccionar ese contacto
<Xriveryk> alguien sabe que podria ser ??
<xuzas> y el paquete de msn esta instalado?
<x012_kool> hola a todos
<x012_kool> tengo una pregunta, qué significa ./bootstrap?
<Xriveryk> si me dice que esta activo y hablo con la gente que me habla ... pero no puedo ver los contactos
<GuerreraDelBien> #almeria_ops
<xuzas> has comprobado que esten todas las categorias desplegadas en tu lista de contactos (amigos, otros, familia...)?
<x012_kool> alguien me lee?
<Xriveryk> siii pero solo me salen la de los contactos de gmail facebook gente cerca.. pero no la de msn
<x012_kool> por favor alguien me lee? estoy probando esto por primera vez
<fosco_> x012_kool, si
<x012_kool> gracias
<x012_kool> alguien me puede decir qué significa ./bootstrap?
<fosco_> <fosco_> x012_kool, que parte no sabes, el ./ o lo que hace el comando bootstrap?
<x012_kool> las dos
<x012_kool> estoy intentando instalar un programa, y me dice que debo escribir lo siguiente:
<x012_kool> git clone http://gnuradio.org/git/gnuradio.git
<x012_kool> cd gnuradio
<x012_kool> ./bootstrap
<x012_kool> ./configure
<x012_kool> make
<fosco_> ./ <- indica que ejecute un comando del directorio en el que estás
<fosco_> bootstrap es un comando relacionado con la creación de discos de arranque en debian
<fosco_> no debería usarse en ubuntu
<x012_kool> entiendo
<x012_kool> pero así es como me aparece q debo ponerlo
<x012_kool> el caso es que escribiendo las líneas q te he puesto
<x012_kool> cuando ejecuto la última, que es "make"
<x012_kool> la consola se queda ahí
<x012_kool> qué estoy haciendo mal ?
<fosco_> el programa gnuradio está en los repositorios
<fosco_> no entiendo por que quieres compilarlo
<x012_kool> tienes razón
<x012_kool> pero ya que estoy quiero ver
<x012_kool> qué estoy haciendo mal, pues esos son los últimos pasos necesarios
<x012_kool> además, me gustaría hacer una instalación propia
<fosco_> si el make falla es que alguno de los comandos anteriores falló
<x012_kool> en otro directorio
<fosco_> en ubuntu no se recomienda compilar manualmente paquetes
<fosco_> y mucho menos cuando ya están compilados en los repositorios
<x012_kool> en cualquier caso, qué es lo q me está fallando ?
<fosco_> sin los mensajes de error es imposible saberlo
<x012_kool> esa secuencia de comandos que te he puesto, me podrías explicar ?
<x012_kool> no hay mensajes de error
<x012_kool> como te digo, se queda ahí
<x012_kool> por ejemplo el comando ./configure qué es?
<fosco_> hay mensajes de error, seguro
<x012_kool> no hay
<x012_kool> después del make
<x012_kool> no hay nada
<x012_kool> quizás esto debería meterlo todo en un ejecutable ?
<fosco_> en el proceso tiene q haber mensajes de error
<x012_kool> al ejecutar la primera linea
<x012_kool> aparece
<fosco_> ejecuta cada paso y pegas todo lo q salga en pastebin.com para q pueda verlo
<x012_kool> Initialized empty Git repository in /home/mr/gnuradio/.git/
<x012_kool> y ahora se queda la consola de comandos disponible para q pueda meter comandos
<x012_kool> eso es lo q no entiendo, estoy en algún modo de edición o q?
<fosco_> no te líes
<x012_kool> dime
<fosco_> borra todo eso y ejecuta sudo apt-get install gnuradio
<x012_kool> pero es q no quiero
<x012_kool> hacer eso
<fosco_> ok, entonces google
<x012_kool> quiero saber en qué consiste el git y si estoy en algún modo
<x012_kool> porque esto me hará falta seguro luego
<x012_kool> si he hecho google pero nada
<x012_kool> por eso pregunto
<x012_kool> alguna idea ?
<x012_kool> la versión que quiero instalar de gnuradio no está en los repositorios de ubuntu fosco_
<fosco_> ok
<x012_kool> bueno...
<x012_kool> gracias por tu tiempo.
<fosco_> suerte
<rengo> holas buenos dias
<rengo> alguien sabe algo temas deraid 1?
<rengo> quiero saber si raid1 por soft se comporta igual por hard?
<x012_kool> alguien ha instalado desde GIT en ubuntu ?
<ourizo> Problema urgente: Algo se está comiendo espacio en la partición. Algún archivo de caché debe estar creciendo de forma irracional y me estoy quedando sin espacio. Si continúa creciendo no podré volver a arrancar el entorno gráfico en próximos arranques y tendré que reinstalar
<fosco_> ourizo, puedes usar find para buscar archivos más grandes que un tamaño determinado
<fosco_> así te será más fácil dar con el problema
<ourizo> fosco voy a intentarlo
<fosco_> prueba con sudo find / -size +1000M
<fosco_> eso buscará archivos en todo el sistema de más de 1gb
<biker> rip skype en linux :(
<biker> microsoft lo acaba de comprar
<biker> u_U
<ourizo> Ok, allá voy, gracias
<ourizo> fosco_,  Gracias, de momento borré una película que se quedó en la caché que pesaba 1.1 GB, Pero a ver si consigo ver cual es el archivo que se va comiendo el espacio.
<fosco_> posiblemente sea algun log de /var
<ourizo> es verdad, es lo más provable
<Tukeke> xD miren http://alt1040.com/2011/05/por-que-microsoft-compra-skype
<LetsGo67> Como que el Dock puede pararar de estar en mi pantella?
<fosco_> LetsGo67, esa frase no tiene sentido
<LetsGo67> fosco_ El Dock esta alli y no gustaria salir.  Pero yo gustario que le Dock parara de estar alli
<fosco_> te refieres al dock de unity?
<LetsGo67> fosco_ Si, el Unity.
<fosco_> no puedes quitarlo, pero puedes ocultarlo
<LetsGo67> Esta ese que gustaria hacer.
<fosco_> si quieres ocultarlo abre un terminal, ejecuta ccsm, y en el apartado unity configura el dock a modo "siempre oculto"
<LetsGo67> fosco_ No esta ese que pasa.
<fosco_> LetsGo67, está ahi, miralo bien
<LetsGo67> fosco_ yo escribe "dock bajo" y no se pasa!
<fosco_> lo siento no te entiendo
<fosco_> si no eres de habla hispana diríjete a algun canal donde hablen tu idioma
<LetsGo67> #ubuntu-fr esta mal!  Hacen mal!
<fosco_> si hablas inglés prueba en #ubuntu
<LetsGo67> No entienden.
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> alguien ha tenido problemas con wifi broadcom
<pipo65> es una laptop de la marca compaq
<pipo65> aparecio un kernel sta
<pipo65> el proble y al parecer la falla se forma desde la wlan pero el problema pero es q veces carga el sistema y aveces no
<pipo65> ping
<pipo65> !ask | pipo65
<kubot> pipo65: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<pipo65> por lo menos estoy conectado
<pipo65> 0 actividad hay aca
<geekzombie> conoceis cual es problema de las ventanas blancas en natty, a que es debido?
<pipo65> al parecer natty tiene unos cuantos bugs
<pipo65> el problema q tiene un cliente mio es peor
<pipo65> pues en ocaciones no llega a encender
<pipo65> yo uso debian todabia no tengo ese problema
<auska> buenas! Alguno me puede ayudar con un error de compilacion en un programa en c++?
<auska> http://pastebin.com/dMGHmhRf este es el codigo y hay tambien el error que me da
<auska> gracias
<pipo65> auska: yo solo veo el fragmento de codigo
<pipo65> auska: que tratas de compilar
<auska> porque no te pase todo el codigo que es muy largo solo las 2 funciones donde dice que esta el error
<pipo65> auska: mejor q pastees el error
<pipo65> no el codigo
<pipo65> cuando haces make
<auska> el error esta debajo de codigo
<auska> y al compilar lo hago, no con make sino con g++ -c directamente
<auska> pipo65: mirate las lineas [30,32] del link que te passe
<pipo65> auska: mejor seria q pastes todo desde la linea de make hasta el final
<auska> que make?
<pipo65> si compilas haces un make
<auska> lo compilo con g++ -c Circuit.cpp -I $INCLUDES_CPP
<auska> solo faltaria esa linia si quieres pero no hay mas info...
<pipo65> hummm no tengo experiencia en esos metodos para compilar
<pipo65> yo comunmente compilo todo haciendo un ./configure un make y un make install
<auska> da igual el metodo el error es con el codigo porque SEGURO que la compilacion esta bien hecha
<pipo65> el g++ tiene todas las librerias necesarias
<pipo65> para lo que tratas de compilar
<auska> si es un programa mio
<auska> insisto es error de codigo no de compilador
<auska> con el make a fin de cuentas estas ejecutando instruciones tipo la mia que estan en el MakeFile
<pipo65> y si es error de codigo y el programa lo haces tu no se como podemos ayudarte
<pipo65> necesitarias un programador avansado
<auska> yo pregunto por si alguien aca sabe programar
<auska> xD
<pipo65> auska: es canal de soporte de ubuntu
<pipo65> auska: pasate a offtopic
<auska> ok thanks ;)
<pipo65> pues entra mucha gente en ese canal
<VADER> hola salaa
<VADER> the return
<elodio> notengo mas los paneles en xubuntu 9.10
<elodio> ayuda como restablesco los paneles
<fosco_> elodio, abre un terminal y ejecuta xfce4-panel
<elodio> ok ya
<pipo65> fosco_: elodio te hace mal
<elodio_> minimice xchat y lo tube que ejecutar de vuelta pregunta por paneles
<fosco_> elodio_, si eso es una pregunta no la he entendido
<elodio_> se me fueron me habia dicho alguien en el chat que ejecute un comando en la terminal
<fosco_> xfce4-panel
<pipo65> algo como ./exec kill etc etc
<elodio_> tengo en esta pc vieja instalado el xubuntu 9.10
<pipo65> elodio_: a que le llamas vieja
<elodio_> pentium lll 256 ram se la revivi a mi hijo
<pipo65> eso no es viejo
<pipo65> el pentium3 de cuanto el esl prosesador
<elodio_> no me acuerdo
<pipo65> y por q no usas algo mas nuevito
<elodio_> lo puedo ver x terminal?
<pipo65> de entorno me refiero
<Tarrasquero> pipo65: con 256 y pentiun III?
<fosco_> elodio_ cat /proc/cpuinfo
<elodio_> puedo actualizarla a
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: yo uso debian squeeze con 192 celren 650
<elodio_> 10.10?
<pipo65> elodio_: puedes
<Tarrasquero> pipo65: que pentiun?
<pipo65> celeron 650
<Tarrasquero> eso es amd?
<elodio_> probe varias distro pero es como que tengo que ponerme a aprender los comandos
<elodio_> pentium3
<pipo65> equibale a un pentium 3 650
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: celeron de amd
<Tarrasquero> ok
<elodio_> no me acuerdo puede ser
<Tarrasquero> 17:11 < fosco_> elodio_ cat /proc/cpuinfo
<elodio_> tarrasquero pego ese comando en la terminal?
<Tarrasquero> yo tambien tengo una parecida a la de elodio_
<solovoy> hola
<Tarrasquero> si elodio_
<elodio_> ok
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: celeron y pentium son de intel
<solovoy> si tengo ati, esto tutorial para los drivers esta bien ? http://www.ubuntizandoelplaneta.com/2011/04/nuevos-driver-amd-catalyst-114-y.html
<Tarrasquero> pipo65: ya me extraño
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: pero son casi equibalentes
<Tarrasquero> solovoy: ?
<pipo65> mas el nombre en clave de mi prosesador es coppermine
<elodio_> hay alguna forma de recuperar los paneles?
<fosco_> solovoy, depende del modelo exacto de ati
<fosco_> el driver propietario es muy exigente en cuanto a modelos soporrtados
<solovoy> tengo una 5770
<fosco_> elodio_ ya te lo dije
<elodio_> andaba bien ayer le puse el teet week
<Tarrasquero> elodio_: creo que es xfce-panel
<hashashin> nas
<Tarrasquero> eso en la 9.04
<Tarrasquero> hashashin: o/
<solovoy> se puede activar el cubo con unity ?
<Tarrasquero> elodio_: de todas formas en la terminal puedes poner → xfce  y darle a tabulador
<Tarrasquero> y buscas en lo que salga panel
<fosco_> solovoy, se puede, aunque es preferible mantener la configuracion de efectos q trae unity por defecto
<fosco_> es fácil provocar errores
<elodio_> sale en la terminal command not found
<Tarrasquero> elodio_: de todas formas en la terminal puedes poner → xfce  y darle a tabulador
<fosco_> el comando deberia ser xfce4-panel
<Tarrasquero> fosco_: en la 9.04?
<Tarrasquero> no se por eso lo digo
<fosco_> no recuerdo en esa evrsion tan vieja
<fosco_> version*
<solovoy> eso temia fosco_ , y se puede volver al gnome-shell ?
<fosco_> solovoy, si, instalando gnome3
<elodio_> No command 'xfce' found, did you mean:
<elodio_>  Command 'xpce' from package 'swi-prolog-xpce' (universe)
<elodio_>  Command 'xfte' from package 'fte-xwindow' (universe)
<elodio_>  Command 'xfe' from package 'xfe' (universe)
<solovoy> y es estable ?
<elodio_> salio eso
<fosco_> solovoy, gnome3 es estable, pero los paquetes no están bien construidos
<fosco_> elodio escribe xfce y pulsa el tabulador 2 veces, no la tecla intro
<elodio_> que devo hacer?
<Tarrasquero> elodio_: sabes cual es la tecla tab?
<Tarrasquero> la de las → ←
<elodio_> a ver si presione bien la tecla tabulado? cual seria la 2?
<solovoy> fosco_: tienes por ahi algun tutorial para instalar gnome 3 ?
<xangua> !gnome3 | solovoy
<kubot> solovoy: Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » si necesitas removerlo.
<Tarrasquero> es la unica que tiene un par de flechas
<elodio_> no y si actualizo a 10.4
<elodio_> andara?
<fosco_> solovoy, http://dmolinap.blogspot.com/2011/04/instalar-y-arreglar-gnome-30-en-ubuntu.html
<Tarrasquero> elodio_: puedes probar
<Tarrasquero> pero no quieras lujos
<elodio_> y si no corre?
<elodio_> noooo
<fosco_> los errores no se solucionan cambiando de distribucion
<Tarrasquero> elodio_: pues empizas a desinstalar programas que exijan demasiado
<elodio_> la mia la tengo con un 11.04 y no la quiero que la toquen mas me hacen un kilombo barbaro el nene tiene 8 años
<solovoy> gracias fosco_ ahi pruebo
<Tarrasquero> elodio_: puedes montarle un escritorio a la medida
<Tarrasquero> digo que esa ya dificilmente podrá seguir el ritmo
<elodio_> ok
<Tarrasquero> nos metemos un poco en oftopic
<Tarrasquero> yo creo que incluso el xfce es pesado para ella
<elodio_> instalo lubuntu
<Tarrasquero> lubuntu es lxde y me parece mas o menos =
<elodio_> tengo un sabayon 5.5 lxce y no lo pude instalar
<Tarrasquero> seria cosa de que esa misma le quitases el escritorio
<Tarrasquero> y dejases solo gestor de ventanas
<elodio_> pero antes corria muy bien para lo que es
<Tarrasquero> y algun gestor de wallpapers y el panel por ejemplo tint2
<elodio_> ayer le puse un paquete de iconos, lo saco?
<Tarrasquero> no se asta que punto eso influye
<elodio_> y el nene le cambio el fondo de escritorio
<elodio_> puse en la terminal xfce tab2 y sale not found
<Tarrasquero> elodio_: creale un user sin privilegios
<elodio_> como?
<Tarrasquero> para que no pueda cambiar nada de eso
<elodio_> ok, lo hago
<Tarrasquero> aunque el fondo de escritorio no creo que relentice una pc
<elodio_> pero ahora como hago con el panel esta jodido manejarce con el click derecho todo el tiempo un nene de 8
<Tarrasquero> elodio_: no entendiste
<elodio_> la maquina no esta lenta es que se me borro los paneles
<elodio_> si lo del user sin priv
<Tarrasquero> http://www.linuxzone.es/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/tab.jpg
<elodio_> ha instale codecs ayer tbn
<Tarrasquero> esa^es la tecla tab
<Tarrasquero> abres la terminal
<elodio_> si ya esta
<Tarrasquero> colocas xfce y le das a esa tecla
<Tarrasquero> saldran opciones disponibles
<Tarrasquero> copias la que incluye panel
<elodio_> me pone 4-
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> dale otra vez
<Tarrasquero> a la tab
<elodio_> tab?
<Tarrasquero> http://www.linuxzone.es/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/tab.jpg
<pipo65> la tecla tab
<Tarrasquero> si
<Tarrasquero> saldran opciones disponibles
<pipo65> es la que esta al lado de la q
<Tarrasquero> yes
<elodio_> ok ahi salieron un monton de lineas
<Tarrasquero> pues copia la que incluye panel
<pipo65> elodio_: te quedara algo como xfce4-panel
<Tarrasquero> seria xfce4-panel
<pipo65> una ves q la palabra esta completa le das enter
<Tarrasquero> pipo65: ;)
<elodio_> e4-panel                   xfce4-terminal.wrapper
<Tarrasquero> para ejecutarla
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: lo deduci no quedaban opciones
<Tarrasquero> (xfce4-panel &)
<Tarrasquero> mete eso^ en la terminal y dale intro
<elodio_> que escribo en la terminal?
<Tarrasquero> despues cierra la terminal
<elodio_> ok
<elodio_> ya grax
<pipo65> xfce4-panel &
<Tarrasquero> pipo65: eso a veces cierra la aplicacion
<Tarrasquero> en el caso del panel no se
<pipo65> no se pero el & asegura q siga corriendo
<elodio_> not found sale
<pipo65> elodio_:
<pipo65> puedes poner en la terminal dpkg-reconfigure xfce4
<pipo65> perdon
<Tarrasquero> sudo
<elodio_> pruebo pippo
<elodio_> ok
<pipo65> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xfce4
<pipo65> ai ta
<Tarrasquero> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xfce4
<Tarrasquero> jajaj
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: eres mi eco
<Tarrasquero> como?
<Tarrasquero> es que soy lento
<pipo65> como como como
<Tarrasquero> tengo dedos de martillo
<pipo65> ento ento ento
<pipo65> illo illo illo
<Tarrasquero> jajaja
<pipo65> a no yo q era tu eco
<Tarrasquero> ves?
<Tarrasquero> ya te decia
<pipo65> es es es
<pipo65> cia cia cia
<pipo65> no ya fue
<pipo65> elodio_:
<pipo65> y lograstes algo
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: si el equipo es viejo
<pipo65> tarda un rato el dpkg
<Tarrasquero> si es viejito
<pipo65> mas si estas usando el entorno
<Tarrasquero> yo opto por quitar xfce4
<pipo65> he instalarlo de nuevo
<Tarrasquero> como yo lo tengo ahora el mio
<pipo65> tambien puede poner awesome
<elodio_> sale esto
<elodio_> paquete `xfce4' no está instalado y no hay ninguna información disponible.
<elodio_> Utilice dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) para examinar archivos,
<elodio_> y dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) para listar su contenido.
<elodio_> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xfce4 no está instalado
<pipo65> he
<pipo65> tienes xfce o lxde
<elodio_> eso sale en la terminal pippo
<elodio_> xfce
<pipo65> el odio
<Tarrasquero> pues...
<Tarrasquero> que eliminaro hay?
<pipo65> se ha quedado sin repositorios la 9
<Tarrasquero> pues si
<pipo65> q se pase a 10.04
<Tarrasquero> quizas lo tenga en cache
<elodio_> ok
<Tarrasquero> elodio_: pruebalo
<pipo65> yo use lubuntu 1004
<elodio_> algo de eso me salio al cargar los codecs
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xfce4
<pipo65> es stable
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: y si le faltan dependencias
<Tarrasquero> que pierde?
<pipo65> tiempo
<elodio_> prubo primero la solu de tarr y despues si no actualizo y chau
<Tarrasquero> en fin...
<pipo65> bien
<Tarrasquero> linux haciendo historia
<pipo65> tambien hay otra q me paso a mi en debian
 * Tarrasquero dice: esa pc no estaria mejor descansando?
<elodio_> me estan volviendo loco ya les hago caso a los 2
<pipo65> puedes reinstalar el xfce sin hacer upgrade de los repo nuevos
<elodio_> como
<pipo65> cargando los repo aciendo update pero nunca upgrade
<pipo65> a si no te cambia el kernel
<elodio_> ahhh bue
<pipo65> en el 10.04 sigue teniendo xfce4
<elodio_> ???
<pipo65> elodio_: pones
<elodio_> lo pruebo?
<elodio_> si
<pipo65> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<pipo65> luego cambias en donde dice hardy por lucid
<pipo65> creo q es hardy
<pipo65> bue el nombre q tenga
<pipo65> guardas el archivo
<pipo65> pones
<pipo65> sudo apt-get update
<cousteau> de qué habláis? de cómo reventar los repositorios para que haya que reinstalar a mano?
<Tarrasquero> pipo65: nano?
<cousteau> en vez de usar la forma elegante? de LTS a LTS se puede actualizar
<Tarrasquero> dile almenos como guardar en nano
<pipo65> ctrl x
<pipo65> le dices q si
<Tarrasquero> eso es salir
<pipo65> si pero te da la opcion de guardar cambios
<Tarrasquero> ctrl  o
<tatalos> ctrl o
<Tarrasquero> pipo65: ok, bien aclrado
<Tarrasquero> con perlan
<elodio_> ok ya voy
<elodio_> hay ecoooo
<pipo65> huy pense q esto era offtopic
<cousteau> espero que todo esto sea porque no pudiste actualizar de forma normal... yo la única vez que actualicé tocando los sources.list me lo cargué todo
<Tarrasquero> todo sea por revindicar que aparato que funciona, vale
<cousteau> no es nada recomendable
<pipo65> cousteau: tu no sabes nada jajajja
<pipo65> naa mentira
<cousteau> >:(
<Tarrasquero> no mezclar hay esta la clave
<cousteau> (pero claro, si la alternativa es reinstalar desde cero, pues no cuesta nada intentar, salvo tiempo)
<cousteau> Tarrasquero, díselo a exio
<pipo65> jajajaj
<pipo65> seee
<elodio_> not found sudo nano/etc/atp/sources.list
<pipo65> heeee
<Tarrasquero> sudo nano /etc/atp/sources.list
<pipo65> elodio_: te falto el espacio
<Tarrasquero> pon espacio
<pipo65> entre nano /etc
<Tarrasquero> acio acio acio
<elodio_> ok que bolu...
<Tarrasquero> pipo65: sigue tu que a mi me da risa
<pipo65> no puedo tengo q irme
<pipo65> jajajaj
<Tarrasquero> XD
<pipo65> elodio_: una ves q tengas cambiado hardy por lucid
<yadira> muchachos,,conecto mi terrabite a la computadora y no me sale en nautilus ni c monta ni nada,,es nfts
<pipo65> y guardas el archivo
<Tarrasquero> lo digo por que eso, hay demasiado eco
<yadira> habra alguna libreria para eso,,manejar discos portatiles de terrabites
<Tarrasquero> yadira: es un movil?
<elodio_> no se actualizo y chau me pudio que se lo que linux quiera y grax al duo dinamico del xchat linuxero, un abrazo
<Tarrasquero> bye
<cousteau> yadira, debería detectarlo... si vas a Equipo, o a /media, ¿te aparece algo?
<pipo65> se fue el odiao
<pipo65> odio
<Tarrasquero> yo ya lo estab odiando
<pipo65> ahora q se fue el odio deberiamos amarnos todos
<pipo65> no re desubicado
<pipo65> jajjaja
<yadira> cousteau, en  /media no me sale nada
<yadira> y esta conectado
<pipo65> yadira: tienes instalado ntfs-3g
<cousteau> ejecuta `mount` y `sudo fdisk -l` y pégalo en un pastebin
<yadira> no c pipo65 ,tendria que ver,,dame unos segundos ok ;)
<Tarrasquero> hace poco descubri pastebinit
<Tarrasquero> es util el jodio
<Tarrasquero> comando | pastebinit
<Tarrasquero> y asi^genera el paste
<yadira> con mount = http://pastebin.com/WfG3Kiu6
<pipo65> y te da un numero de referencia
<Tarrasquero> si pipo65 ya te digo
<yadira> no me salen paquetes de nfts-3g pipo65
<pipo65> y para instalar
<cousteau> y con sudo fdisk -l?
<yadira> con sudo fdisk -l = http://pastebin.com/8vGjK2Lv
<Tarrasquero> yadira: esta conectado?
<Tarrasquero> ains...
<yadira> si,,reiniciare,,me dijeron en la sala de ingles que instalara nautilus-gksu i reiniciara,,veremos que pasa,,ya regreso
<yadira> si esta conectado
<Tarrasquero> ok
<tatalos> buenas dias, tarde, noches tengo un problema, tengo un laptop con un procesador core i3 y no e podido hacerlo salir de hibernacion o suspension, ni en ubuntu 10.10, ni en el 11.04, se puede solucionar?, tengo que esperar un nuevo kernel xD?
<pipo65> nautilus lindo nombre pa un barco
<Tarrasquero> submarino ¬¬
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: le hago un par de hoyos al barco y queda tal cual
<Tarrasquero> :)
<yadira> gksu-nautilus no me ayudo en nada,para poder ver mi terabite
<Tarrasquero> yadira: sudo fdisk -l
<xangua> terabite¿ no es eso un pescado¿
<pipo65> yadira: es la primera ves q conectas un dispositivo de disco usb
<yadira> si
<yadira> pero ese el terabite es la primera vez
<yadira> tengo otro pero es de los grandes y no es terrabite y esta montado en una base para hacer via usb
<Tarrasquero> yadira: lsmod | grep usb
<pipo65> a mi me paso en arch
<Tarrasquero> yadira: ?
<Tarrasquero> puse ya dos comandos
<pipo65> lsusb
<Tarrasquero> pipo65: no
<Tarrasquero> quiero ver modulos
<pipo65> yo kiero ver usb
<Tarrasquero> pipo65: no sale en fdisk
<yadira> http://pastebin.com/1E6rdD9a
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: como sabe si anda el usb
<Tarrasquero> difcilmente saldra en lsusb
<pipo65> lsusb muestra si le funciona el usb
<pipo65> no el disco
<pipo65> nunca conecto nada
<Tarrasquero> yadira: sudo modprobe usbcore
<cousteau> yadira, no parece que ubuntu reconozca el dispositivo como datos
<Tarrasquero> te falta ese modulo
<cousteau> no aparece nada en /dev/sdb o algo así
<Tarrasquero> yadira: ?
<yadira> mobprobe lo corry y no hizo nada
<Tarrasquero> bamos bien
<Tarrasquero> yadira: haz sudo fdisk -l
<Tarrasquero> y pegalo
<pipo65> yo tenia un problema con fuse
<yadira> fsdisk -l = http://pastebin.com/hqQwTQds
<pipo65> y no me levanta mi disco portatil
<pipo65> era cuestion de permisos
<yadira> pipo65,  que permiso editastes para lograr ver tu disco ?
<Tarrasquero> en tal caso seria añadirte a un grupo
<Tarrasquero> pero con sudo deveria verse el terrabite
<yadira> que grupo ?
<yadira> yo soy administradora de la pc
<Tarrasquero> yadira:  el terrabite esta en modo transmision de datos?
<pipo65> a mi usuario le agrege fuse
<yadira> la verdad no c esta en NFTS lo formatie en windows
<Tarrasquero> no se aun que es si una tostadora o un movil
<pipo65> yadira:
<pipo65> es un telefono o un disco portatil
<yadira> es un terabite portatil
<yadira> un disco
<pipo65> aaa
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<pipo65> por un momento flashe otra
<Tarrasquero> terrabite o terabite?
<yadira> terabite
<yadira> 1 tera
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: terriblemente bite
<Tarrasquero> de un terabite vaya
<yadira> jejeje
<yadira> asi es
<Tarrasquero> ok
<pipo65> yadira: y es de 1000 gb
<Tarrasquero> !google ntfs
<kubot> NTFS - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTFS>
<yadira> tendria que formatearlo entonces ?
<yadira> bajo linux
<yadira> a FAT ?
<Xriveryk> quien me dice como puedo ver en mi pc que targeta de red tiene???
<Xriveryk> ubuntu 10.10
<yadira> lspci
<Tarrasquero> Xriveryk: es wifi o por cable?
<Tarrasquero> yadira: deveria funcionar bien
<Xriveryk> wifi
<Tarrasquero> lspci | grep Wireless
<Churra> yo no podia ser menos :)
<cossier> Xriveryk, o tbn lshw -c network
<Churra> cossier:  ese hay que instalarlo no?
<cossier> no
<Churra> mi si
<cossier> creo que es un comanbdo elemnetal viene por defecto
<Churra> mi no
<Churra> no se entonces
<yadira> deberia funcionar mi disco dices ? lamentablemente no,,en windows lo veo
<Churra> yadira: cambia el conector
<cossier> yadira, te aparece en nautilus ??
<Churra> es una torre?
<Churra> desktop
<yadira> si es una torre,,pero windows es una laptop
<yadira> lo quiero conectar a la torre
<Churra> yadira: conectalo en la parte de atras
<Churra> donde la impresora
<cossier> yadira, desde windows debes expulsarlo de forma segura
<yadira> si siempre lo hago
<yadira> es un free agent terabite
<Churra> yadira:
<yadira> sera por eso,,tendra algun autorun o algo asi
<Churra> apt-cache search ntfs
<cossier> yadira, es USB ?
<yadira> si es usb
<cossier> yadira, y que sale con lsusb en consola
<Churra> disk-manager - simple graphical filesystem configurator
<Churra> libntfs-3g-dev - ntfs-3g filesystem in userspace (FUSE) library headers
<Churra> libntfs-3g80 - ntfs-3g filesystem in userspace (FUSE) library
<Churra> ntfs-config - Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices
<Churra> ntfs-3g - controlador de lectura/escritura de NTFS de FUSE
<Churra> yadira: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfs-config libntfs-3g80 libntfs-3g-dev
<luckatoni> Buenas, como puedo hacer para que el grub me vuelva a chequear los sistemas que hay en el disco?gracias
<yadira> apt-get update grub
<congito> luckatoni, update-grub
<luckatoni> ok, gracias chicos
<Churra> yadira: ese no vale para el grub
<yadira> ok sorry
<Churra> yadira: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfs-config libntfs-3g80 libntfs-3g-dev
<ensaimada> Xriveryk, como va la wifi apareció?
<Xriveryk> si ... es que mira.. la cosa en verdad asi este no sea el sitio.... tengo wind7 y ubuntu 10.10 en mi pc... pero la win no me funciona .... y estoy como loko buscando los controldores pero no encuentro ninguno que me sirva y necesito hacer un trabajo para entregar..
 * Churra va a tomar cafecito
<ensaimada> Xriveryk, XDDDDD el win7 no ve la wifi??
<Xriveryk> nop
<Xriveryk> ensaimada, no no me funciona...
<ensaimada> ahh!!
<ensaimada> Xriveryk, en ubuntu tampoco?
<ensaimada> Xriveryk, es un portatil?
<Xriveryk> ensaimada, si ubuntu si perfecto... ubuntu es lo mejor del mundo....
<Xriveryk> ensaimada, si es un hp pavilion dm1 2170la
<luckatoni> chicos, antes tenia un sistema windows, acabe de eliminarlo, por eso quiero que en mi grub, ya no aparezca mas, con update-grub no funciono
<ensaimada> ahh OK
<ensaimada> luckatoni, tendras que editar las particiones posiblemente
<Xriveryk> ensaimada, me podrias ayudar?
<erAbuelo> hola
<luckatoni> ensaimada, si no queda otra lo hare, pensaba que buscaria como en la instalacion
<cossier> Xriveryk, busca en la web del fabricante
<cossier> luckatoni, no formateaste ??
<luckatoni> cossier, no formatee lo que?
<cossier> luckatoni, no dices que lo eliminaste!! al parecer no eliminaste nada
<cossier> si no hay otro sistema no aparece en el grub
<luckatoni> lo acabe de ver, y esta bien eliminado
<yadira> todavia no veo mi terabite en nautilus aun con las librerias de ntfs,y en gparted no me sale tampoco
<cossier> luckatoni, a ver abre consola y pon sudo fdisk -l
<Braiam> yadira: se que te lo voy a preguntar de nuevo pero fdisk -l
<luckatoni> cossier,  fue lo que hice
<cossier> luckatoni, cuantos discos tienes
<luckatoni> ya no hay particion NTFS para windows
<luckatoni> 1 solo
<cossier> luckatoni, y con sudo update-grub deberia funcionar
<luckatoni> lo hare otra vez,xd
<cossier> luckatoni, pon las particiones en pastebin
<yadira> no me van a creer,,lo conecte directo al motherboard y c ve el trapo de terabite ahora
<yadira> por la parte de atras de la computadora
<yadira> el cable no era por que es corto y es el mismo que uso para ponerlo en mi windows PC
<yadira> increible
<cossier> yadira, a lo mejor es usb 3.0
<luckatoni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605790/
<luckatoni> cossier,
<cossier> voy
<luckatoni> a tu tiempo
<yadira> posiblemente,,muchas gasias por soportarme todo este tiempo,,jejeje :) besitos
<cossier> luckatoni, la /dev/sda2 es tipo windows quizas ese es el problema
<cossier> luckatoni, a lo mejor es la particion de recupweracion
<cossier> luckatoni, y la /dev/sda1 es la windows
<erAbuelo> la 2 es una extendida
<luckatoni> cossier, la sd1 es una particion de datos
<luckatoni> y sd2 es una extendida
<erAbuelo> luckatoni: que problema tienes ?
<luckatoni> chicos, antes tenia un sistema windows, acabe de eliminarlo, por eso quiero que en mi grub, ya no aparezca mas, con update-grub no funciono
<luckatoni> erAbuelo,  ese es,xd
<erAbuelo> luckatoni: el sda1 es una particion windows
<erAbuelo> seguro que lo borraste ?
<luckatoni> sda1 es una particion de datos nada mas
<luckatoni> y estoy super seguro que la borre,xd
<cossier> luckatoni, no has reiniciado creo que no te aparecera en el menu.lst
<erAbuelo> luckatoni: si lo de abajo es la salida del update-grub, ahora ya no sale
<luckatoni> erAbuelo, cossier ya vi el problema
<erAbuelo> ok
<luckatoni> vi el archivo de grub.cfg y me detecta sda1 como sistema
<luckatoni> gracias erAbuelo  y cossier
<cossier> :-)
<luckatoni> no esperaba que hiciera eso, por eso lo pregunte,xd
<morfeo> amigos necesito ayuda para una impresora
<cossier> morfeo, modelo
<luckatoni> fosco_, que tal ayer la open week?
<fosco_> poca cosa interesante
<luckatoni> ya estuve hasta la 1 hora española, pero es horario mata un poco
<luckatoni> pero es razonable ya que son bastantes latinos,xd
<cossier> !ask, morfeo
<kubot> morfeo: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<morfeo> cossier es una sharp al-2030 y disculpa si no te respondi pero sali a hacer algo del trabajo
<cossier> morfeo, no aparece en la lista ??
<morfeo> ni siquiera me aparece el nombre cuando la selecciono
<cossier> morfeo es usb o paralelo
<morfeo> usb
<cossier> morfeo, que sale con el comando lsusb
<morfeo> cossier, http://pastebin.com/WiPbeQfN
<cossier> y en sistema->Administracion->Impresion/Impresoras no sale ninguna referencia a impresora conectada a puerto USB
<morfeo> si, en sistema- admon- impresion y luego añadir me sale un espacio en blanco al principio donde me puedo colocar y al lado derecho donde dice descripcion dice impresora conectada a usb cossier
<cossier> pues alli !!
<morfeo> aja pero no me sale el driver para la impresora... solo para las demas de sharp pero esta no cossier
<cossier> morfeo, luego miras si aparece el driver o el que mas se acerque!!
<morfeo> a que te refieres con el que mas se acerque?... que sea despues de ese o antes?
<cossier> por ejemplo al-2000 o por ejemplo al-2040
<morfeo> porque no hay ninguna que diga al-xxxx sino solo aj ar y mx
<morfeo> cossier, aqui dice que es gdi que significa? http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting/database/sharpfaq#Can_AL_series_models_be_used_under_Linux_.3F
<cossier> morfeo, lo estaba mirando aqui http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<cossier> morfeo, ni idea
<Arturito> hola
<Arturito> tengo ubuntu
<Arturito> chao
<Arturito> despues les digo
<morfeo> ok gracias cossier
<Osmodivs> Hola. ¿Que es lo que se supone que la Terminal me deba de arrojar con este comando? date -u +%W$(uname)|sha256sum|sed 's/\W//g  Lo que pasa es que me quiero suscribir a un foro, pero me pide que le de el resultado de dicho comando, pero solo obtengo un <
<cousteau> te falta un )
<cousteau> ehm, no, espera
<cousteau> te falta un '
<cousteau> al final
<mimecar> Osmodivs: a que foro entras que te obligan a escribir ese comando?
<Osmodivs> mimecar: Archlinux
<cousteau> `date -u +%W$(uname)` devuelve el número de semana y el sistema operativo (en mi caso, aquí y ahora, 19Linux)
<Osmodivs> mimecar, ¿que significa ese comando?
<mimecar> una forma rebuscada de demostrar que no eres un bot
<cousteau> `sha256sum` calculará el hash SHA 256 de dicha cadena
<Osmodivs> pero solo obtengo como resultado un <
<Osmodivs> >
<mimecar> copia de forma correcta el comando
<cousteau> y lo último es para quedarse sólo con el número (una solución bastante cutre; yo habría usado sed 's/\s.*//')
<mimecar> no creo que devuelve un valor diferente si no usas arch
<Osmodivs> asi como lo pegue aqui, asi lo copie. ¿Que es lo que esta mal?
<cousteau> alguien tiene arch y lo puede comprobar? al menos lo que devuelve uname?
<Osmodivs> Uso Ubuntu
<mimecar> sigue las instrucciones de ese foro
<cousteau> Osmodivs, te falta un ' al final
<Osmodivs> no hay más instrucciones que pegar el resultado de ese comando
<mimecar> pues pega lo que te de
<morfeo> señores como hago mas pequeña la imagen para imprimir? es que me salen dos paginas y solo quiero una
<mimecar> haz la letra más pequeña
<morfeo> en excel
<morfeo> no hay algo como alejar o algo asi? es que no la encuentro... perdon en libre calc
<mimecar> ya sabes lo que puedes hacer
<morfeo> ok mil gracias mimecar
<cousteau> Ctrl+scroll
<cousteau> Ctrl+(+|-)
<cousteau> ...ah, para imprimir... sorry
<cousteau> un argumento más a favor de que usen lo de imprimir nativo de gnome... eso soporta zoom y cosas así
<cousteau> y siempre se puede añadir una pestaña propia del programa para cosas más avanzadas
<cousteau> pero parece que lo que pides no se puede... al menos no lo encuentro
<mimecar> cousteau: pero eso haría que el diálogo fuera diferente en linux y en windows
<cousteau> se llama "adaptarse al entorno"
<cousteau> imagínate que el (open|libre)office fuese _idéntico_ que en windows... como si estuviera emulado en wine
<cousteau> ahí todo pixelado y con el cursor feo
<cousteau> además, libreoffice tiene algo de integración con GTK... podría tener más... (bueno, mejor dejo el OT)
<file_not_found4> facundo@facundo-desktop:~$ gdebi-gtk
<file_not_found4> Traceback (most recent call last):
<file_not_found4>   File "/usr/bin/gdebi-gtk", line 31, in <module>
<file_not_found4>     from GDebi.GDebi import GDebi
<file_not_found4>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/GDebi/GDebi.py", line 37, in <module>
<file_not_found4>     import gtk
<file_not_found4>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 40, in <module>
<file_not_found4>     from gtk import _gtk
<file_not_found4> ImportError: /usr/local/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_simple_async_result_take_error
<file_not_found4> que es ese error?
<mimecar> file_not_found4: estas usando debian?
<luckatoni> file_not_found4, utiliza http://paste.ubuntu.com/ para textos largos
<file_not_found4> ubuntu
<file_not_found4> sorry
<file_not_found4> luckatoni: me olvide
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu sas?
<file_not_found4> 10.04
<luckatoni> file_not_found4, no pasa nada, para la próxima ya lo sabes, xd
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<file_not_found4> todas
<mimecar> ¿has buscado ese error en google?
<mimecar> parece que te faltan dependencias
<file_not_found4> estoy buscando
<mimecar> ¿el programa lo has instalado de los repositorios?
<file_not_found4> si es gdebi
<luckatoni> file_not_found4, a mi me pasa eso con radiotray, estas seguro que hace bien la instalacion?
<ramrebol> no puedo dejar de sincronizar el directorio dropbox con ubuntu one. Como puedo forzar no sincronizar un directorio?
<TrueNhero> ayuDa por fa http://pastebin.com/QA0rbEbe
<cossier> TrueNhero, a ver que quieres compilar
<TrueNhero> cossier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen#./autogen.sh
<cossier> TrueNhero, se me ocurre que ejecutes primero el aclocal
<TrueNhero> cossier q es eso?
<cossier> TrueNhero, espera
<cossier> TrueNhero, esto sucede con el autogen.sh ??
<cossier> TrueNhero, algun paquete de perl esta faltando
<TrueNhero> api creo
<cossier> TrueNhero, pq no instalas el ppa
<morfeo> crossover no es libre?¿
<mimecar> morfeo: no
<mimecar> hay una empresa detras
<villazon78> buenas noches... al igual que hicieron con ubuntu 10.10 alguno de vosotros me aconseja una pag con lo q hay q hacer despues de instalar ubuntu 11.04????
<cossier> villazon78, algo para calentar http://www.pinguinosycia.com/ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-instalacion-novedades/
<rengo> villazon78:  general todo msimo
<villazon78> gracias cossier
<rengo> cmbia nada solo vercion se hace depues instalarlo
<villazon78> hay muchas pero las q encontre son todas copiar y pegar
<rengo> vi papginas caso todo msmo
<villazon78> exacto rengo
<villazon78> de 6 q miras 4 son iguales
<rengo> eso digo
<rengo> ves un ubuntu viejop solo tal vez cabie repos pero todo instlar es lo mismo
<rengo> para ustede cual soft mas liviano' virtualbox o wmware este caso  v server'
<rengo> poner mi server
<mimecar> rengo: vmware es de pago
<mimecar> solo puedes usar máquinas ya creadas en la versión libre
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: yo la tengo free
<rengo> mimecar:  server no
<mimecar> la free no te deja crearlas
<Tarrasquero> el workstation
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<rengo> wmware server'
<rengo> ?
<Tarrasquero> la verdad no lo use a fondo
<rengo> ese creo free
<mimecar> rengo: si hay una versión especial para servidores será de pago
<rengo> por eso pregunto cual 2 conviene cual es mas liviana?
<rengo> wmware esxi es gratris
<rengo> creo igual hay vercion server es grais
<mimecar> rengo: no lo creo
<mimecar> vmware solo es gratuito si la máquina virtual ya existe
<rengo> ok mimecar  y hay manual completo xen?
<rengo> español?
<mimecar> seguramente
<rengo> quiero uno pongo mi server phenom II
<Arturito> hola
<Arturito> hablen
<Arturito> hablen
<Arturito> HABLEN
<Arturito> POR MISERICORDIA #debian-es ES MAS ACTIVO QUE USTEDES
<Arturito> HABLEN
<fosco_> buenas
<morfeo> como le quito todas las autoformas a un archivo de excel?
<morfeo> bueno libre calc
<mimecar> morfeo: una a una borrando
<morfeo> no me salgo de mucho mimecar
<nork82> Hola
<nork82> acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.04 y quisiera saber como activo o el compiz
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<nork82> a no..
<nork82> recien me aparecio una ventana de eso...
<Soupermanito> tenes que tener los contrladores de tu placa de video instalados
<nork82> gestor de actualizaciones
<Soupermanito> tiene que aparecerte la opcion de instalarlos, sino ejecuta >gksudo jockey-gtk
<mimecar> nork82: instala todas las actualizaciones primero
<nork82> ok
<RiSkOo> fosco_, hola de nuevo!
<RiSkOo> al final no sé si recuerdas pero lo de ayer nada ... XD
<juan-arg> RiSkOo: aver si te puedo ayudar.. queproblema tenes?
<RiSkOo> juan-arg, es con una tarjeta nvidia geforce go 7300, tenía instalado ubuntu 10.10 sin problemas con driver privativo 173 y unos días después de aparecerme la ventanita de si quería actualizar a 11.04 allá fuí pero no me carga unity ni tengo efectos visuales ...
<juan-arg> RiSkOo: lo que paso es que el xorg 1.8 (creo) ya me olvide por que version vamos, es incompatible con el driver 173 de nvifia
<juan-arg> nvidia
<juan-arg> usa el ultimo.. 280 algo.. que funciona con la 7300
<juan-arg> en mi distro decidieron sacarlos de los repos directamente
<RiSkOo> ahora mismo tengo instalado el nvidia current
<RiSkOo> a través de synaptic la versión de nvidia-current es la 270... la última!
<juan-arg> RiSkOo: ya te digo..
<Tarrasquero> lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/Wireless/{print $1}'`
<RiSkOo> juan-arg, no entiendo :-S
<juan-arg> sip.. le pregunte a pacman y me sale esta
<Tarrasquero> mete eso RiSkOo
<juan-arg> 4 extra/nvidia 270.41.06-1
<RiSkOo> Tarrasquero, voy , gracias ;-)
<Tarrasquero> juan-arg: eso es en arch
<juan-arg> Tarrasquero: 270 y algo
<juan-arg> Tarrasquero: lo se
<Tarrasquero> si y yo :)
<Souchiro> o.o
<RiSkOo> Tarrasquero, que tiene que ver mi tarjeta wireless con la nvidia?
<RiSkOo> :-O
<Souchiro> alguien sabe cuando es el manchester vs barcelona?
<mimecar> RiSkOo: nada
<Tarrasquero> RiSkOo: sorry
<Tarrasquero> lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<RiSkOo> ok ok
<mimecar> Souchiro: los de offtopic seguro
<RiSkOo> ;-)
<Souchiro> ups aqui no es, sorry
<RiSkOo> Tarrasquero, http://paste.ubuntu.com/605889/
<Tarrasquero> RiSkOo: es normal que no valla bien
<RiSkOo> este comando me lo guardo por fin veo que tengo activ!!
<RiSkOo> ya ... eso demuestra lo poco que sé :-(
<Tarrasquero> estas usando el nouveau
<Tarrasquero> mira haz algo
<Tarrasquero> rmmod nouveau
<Tarrasquero> veras como dice en uso
<RiSkOo> Tarrasquero, lo sé pero no lo he instalado ni activado ni nada, es más lo desinstanlé ...
<RiSkOo> si te creo jeje ni hace falta ...
<Tarrasquero> RiSkOo: pues ya sabes desinstala el nouveau y  caraga el nvidia
<Tarrasquero> carga*
<RiSkOo> vale y digo... el procedimiento sería primero desinstalar los dos y luego instalar la nvidia ?
<Tarrasquero> no
<RiSkOo> o como? porque ya probé todo tipo de combinaciones :-S
<Tarrasquero> desinstala el nouveau
<Tarrasquero> y dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tarrasquero> o carga el driver sencillamente
<RiSkOo> ok
<RiSkOo> para desinstal nouveau lo hago en plan $sudo apt-get purge nouveau?
<Tarrasquero> RiSkOo: abre synaptic y coloca nouveau en la busqueda
<RiSkOo> ya lo hice y el único que me sale es Userspace interface to nouveau-specific kernel DRM services -- runtime
<Tarrasquero> y desinstala lo que proceda
<RiSkOo> ok voy :-)
<RiSkOo> Tarrasquero, pero me pone que afecta a un monton de paquetes :-S
<Tarrasquero> RiSkOo: hazlo si sabes lo que estas haciendo, si no dejalo como esta
<RiSkOo> hombre Tarrasquero sé que si desinstalo este paquete se verán afectados el resto, lo que no sé es sí con el driver de nvidia esto se compensará ...
<Tarrasquero> en la transaccion te quedaras sin algunas cosas
<mimecar> RiSkOo: lee los paquetes que tuias, no sea que quites el sistema entero
<Tarrasquero> un buen linuxero lee asta la saciedad
<mimecar> si quitas algún paquete crítico, adios sistema
<RiSkOo> mimecar, correcto jajaja (vaya liada XD) Tarrasquero antes de venir aquí he leido bastante pero nada similar a lo que me habeis dicho
<RiSkOo> mimecar, seguro que otro ya le habría dado a desinstalar xD
<preiero> hola a todos.. tengo un asuntu en mi computadora y no se si alguno le ha pasado esto
<preiero> he grabado algunos audios con el microfono pero al reproducir el audio algunas secciones de lo que he grabado se repiten como si fuera un loops... no se si me entienden.. parecido cuando el cd esta rayado y al haber dicho una palabra esta se repite nuevamente... ya he probado con audacity, el grabador de sonido que trae por defecto y ahora me doi cuenta que usando la red social blaving el cual graba on-line noto el mismo problema
<Tarrasquero> ley algo de un archivo de nvidia que contenia nombramiento a nouveau
<adrian15> preiero: No será eco?
<Tarrasquero> voy a ver
<adrian15> preiero: Eso de qué grabas el mismo audio que reproduces ?
<preiero> es un fastido pues luego de grabar tengo que ponerme con el audacity a cortar las partes que se han repetido..
<preiero> esta fue la grabacion que publique en blaving despues de editado pero por ahi hay alguna que otra parte que no edite y sale repetido http://en.blaving.com/luispriero/p/139145/Los-sistemas-operativos-hoy-en-dia 10/05/11 17:16:24
<preiero> angelblade: tenes alguna idea?
<preiero> bueno tengo conectado es un microfono y audifono a la misma vez, no creo que sea por el eco adrian15
<adrian15> preiero: Sí que puede ser si estás grabando el audio de salida.
<adrian15> preiero: Por software me refiero.
<Braiam> preiero: trata de desabilitar la salida de audio (o por lo menos baja el volumen) ya que hay programas que graban lo que sale
<adrian15> preiero: Yo me miraria en el control de volumen la parte de grabación
<mimecar> preiero: si tienes los altavoces cerca, estas acoplando la salida de los altavoces en el micrófono
<preiero> mimecar: um voy a probar eso... lo he intentado con audacity, tambien con el grabador de sonido que trae por defecto ubuntu y lo hice en la red social blavin.com que graba audio on.line
<mimecar> si las repeticiones te aparecen en el audio con menos volumen es eso
<preiero> mimecar no tengo los altavoces.. tengo conectado microfono y audifonos a la vez
<Tarrasquero> RiSkOo: cat /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-installer-disable-nouveau.conf
<RiSkOo> Tarrasquero, no tengo ese fichero
<Tarrasquero> deverias tenerlo
<RiSkOo> que info tndría que llevar dentro?
<Tarrasquero> RiSkOo: sudo nvidia-installer install
<adrian15> preiero: Si el control de volumen no te permite seleccionar qué fuentes son las que graban entonces igual tendrias que instalar el paquete padevchooser.
<Tarrasquero> quizas no lo tengas
<RiSkOo> creo que no lo tengo
<RiSkOo> de todas formas voy a reiniciar que estoy en modo a prueba de errores
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<RiSkOo> vengo ahora
<Tarrasquero> ok
<RiSkOo> ok me quedo con el comando e intento en un minuto
<RiSkOo> ya estoy :-)
<RiSkOo> voy a probar
<RiSkOo> por un lado me pone que el pquete nvidia-installer no se pudo encontrar
<RiSkOo> voy a por el reinstall
<RiSkOo> está en ello desupués Tarrasquero compruebo el .conf?
<mimecar> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<preiero> adrian15: al parecer sigo con el problema lo mas loco es que si bajo el volumen de los speaker se baja el del microfono no se si me entiende me refiero al control que esta en la barra del escritorio en ubuntu .. dime que es este paquete padevchooser
<Tarrasquero> meramente deve generarlo solito
<mimecar> preiero: si bajas el control maestro del volumen bajas todo
<adrian15> preiero: A ver. Si haces doble click en el volumen te tiene que aparecer una aplicación algo más completa para poder controlar.
<RiSkOo> Tarrasquero, ok, lo comprobaré y te digo
<preiero> mimecar: ya me estoy dando cuenta de eso =)
<Tarrasquero> ese archivo es el que invilita nouvea, al menos eso creo yo
<adrian15> preiero: El padevchooser es un mixer más avanzado orientado a pulseaudio. Pulseaudio se supone que es el sistema de audio por defecto de Ubuntu actual.
<mimecar> abre el mezclador de sonido de gnome y baja solo un canal
<Tarrasquero> mi no usta pulseaudio
<Tarrasquero> es una lastima que lo incorpore 11.04
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: las versiones anteriores ya lo usan
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: en esta se agudiza por lo que veo
<mimecar> no me ha salido ningún problema con pulse audio
<Tarrasquero> a otros si
<RiSkOo> Tarrasquero, no lo creo :-S
<Tarrasquero> imagino que estaran mejorandolo
<Tarrasquero> RiSkOo: como va?
<RiSkOo> Tarrasquero, no creo el fichero .conf
<Tarrasquero> hmmmm
<Tarrasquero> no se si es buena idea crearlo a mano
<preiero> adrian15 estoy instalando el padevchooser .---
<Ahimsa> Para un ordenador de 10 años que versión de Ubuntu me recomendáis?
<Tarrasquero> el caso es que yo tengo el modulo nouveau y cargo nvidia perfect
<mimecar> Ahimsa: la que use xfce o lxde
<mimecar> aunque te irá lento
<juan-arg> RiSkOo: ejecuta sudo nvidia-xconfig
<adrian15> Ahimsa: Lubuntu por ejemplo (Esa es la de lxde).
<Ahimsa> Me ha dicho que ahora tiene Windows 2000 instalado
<Ahimsa> Le irá más lento?
<Tarrasquero> pero el archivo deve existir...
<Tarrasquero> para que carge nvidia
<Tarrasquero> o sea
<Tarrasquero> de alguna manera hay que generar ese archivo
<Tarrasquero> prueba con lo de juan-arg
<RiSkOo> ok
<juan-arg> RiSkOo: tambien tenes X --configure usa el que mas te guste .. primero el promero que te dije valga la rebundancia
<adrian15> Ahimsa: Hummm... cuánta RAM tenemos?
<Tarrasquero> juan-arg: eso genera un nuevo xorg
<preiero> adrian15 listo l instale pero y que hago con el padevchooser
<Ahimsa> Ni zorra
<Ahimsa> )=
<Tarrasquero> pero no creo que sea el tema a tratar
<Ahimsa> Se lo pregunté y lo está mirando
<Ahimsa> me temo lo peor...250mb
<Ahimsa> xd
<Ahimsa> 500mb máximo
<Tarrasquero> Ahimsa: /exec -o free
<Tarrasquero> metelo en el irc
<mimecar> Ahimsa: si tu disco es de ese tamaño lo tienes complicado
<adrian15> Ahimsa: Yo le puse un lubuntu a un ibm con 256mb (o eran 128 mb?) hace 1 año o 2 años y ese pc tenía 12 años. Eso sí tuve que quitar el proceso que indexa para poder hacer busquedas rapidas en synaptic.
<Tarrasquero> Ahimsa: o solo free en la terminal
<juan-arg> Ahimsa: instala tinycore que pesa 10mb.. le instalas el firefox y lo que necesites
<juan-arg> o chorme.. o lo que mas te guste
<adrian15> preiero: Si ejecutas pavdevchooser te tiene que salir un icono y con botón derecho en él puedes ir modificando cosas
<Ahimsa> Lubuntu 11.10 cuando saldrá?
<preiero> adrian15 bueno al parecer como que funciona.. he grabado algo y no se repitio.. espero no se presente el problema la proxima vez ahora tengo que salir pero luego lo probare con mas cuidado ... gracias mi amigo
<adrian15> Ahimsa: Si se cumple la tradición para finalizar octubre de 2011. Si ya es oficial o no ya no lo sé. De todas maneras siempre puedes instalar la versión minimal e instalar el paquete lubuntu-desktop.
<preiero> tambien muchas gracias mimecar:
<juan-arg> ahimesa año 2011 mes 10 jaja
<Ahimsa> A
<Ahimsa> Nunca había caido en esto
<Ahimsa> Ya he aprendido una cosa nueva
<casa> que lenguaje de programacion es el mejor?
<RiSkOo> juan-arg, el nvidia-xconfig no lo puedo ejecutar como me dijiste, sólo sudo /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig   de esta manera y las otras veces que reinicié después me bloqueó el sistema, se me quedó la pantalla en negro al arrancar...
<adrian15> casa: Para qué lo quieres emplear?
<xangua> !mejor
<kubot> Generalmente no hay una aplicación "mejor" para realizar una determinada tarea, todo depende de tus necesidades y/o gustos.
<casa> para crear programas graficos
<juan-arg> RiSkOo: ..mmm dejame ver algo..
<casa> xangua cual es recomendado?
<casa> python?
<RiSkOo> juan-arg, el comando X -configure me devuelve Fatal server error:
<RiSkOo> Server is already active for display 0
<RiSkOo> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<RiSkOo> 	and start again.
<RiSkOo> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<RiSkOo> 	 at http://wiki.x.org
<Tarrasquero> RiSkOo:
<adrian15> casa: Humm... 1)Gambas... 2)Algo + GTK. ¿Qué clase de programas gráficos?
<Tarrasquero> valla estas silenciado
<casa> adrian15 tipo gestor de software, o alguna herramienta como ubuntu tweak, un groovedown para linux, ese tipo de progs
<adrian15> casa: Ubuntu tweak se escribió en python
<juan-arg> casa:  lo mas sencillo va a ser gambas parecido a visual basic, pero mas sencillo
<Tarrasquero> RiSkOo: http://pastebin.com/uMpkC4sm ←  prueba creandolo tu
<casa> gambas, y es buenp
<casa> ?
<casa> a nivel de python?
<juan-arg> es un ide de programacion escrito en su propio lenguaje jaja soporta qt gtk courses sin cambiar ni una sola linea del codigo
<juan-arg> es bastante sencillo de usar
<Tarrasquero> RiSkOo: crealo con root
<RiSkOo> ok
<RiSkOo> 1min
<RiSkOo> :-)
<Tarrasquero> RiSkOo: esta en /etc/modprobe.d/
<juan-arg> casa: lo mejor para ver el poder del lenguaje ese.. es bajate el ide..y ejecuta alguno de los ejemplos o el mismo ide, que esta escrito en gambas
<casa> juan-arg: oks, voy a probar gambas y despues me tiro por python
<juan-arg> lo tenes en repos
<Tarrasquero> la cosa esta en cargar nvidia, no se si cargará auto
<RiSkOo> el nombre del .conf? el mismo de antes?
<juan-arg> casa: http://www.neoteo.com/gambas-el-visual-basic-de-linux
<Tarrasquero> a lo sumo desde la tty con rm /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-installer-disable-nouveau.conf   lo borras
<juan-arg> casa: tenes varios ejemplos en gambas
<casa> juan-arg: Muchas gracias :D
<Tarrasquero> en el caso que no jale las X
<RiSkOo> Tarrasquero,
<Tarrasquero> dime
<RiSkOo> despus reinicio?
<Tarrasquero> si lo quieres probar si
<RiSkOo> ok
<RiSkOo> voy
<Tarrasquero> RiSkOo: como va?
<RiSkOo> Tarrasquero, algo cambio
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<juan-arg> casa: http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/1123196/Manual-de-programacion-de-Gambas_-Linux_.html
<RiSkOo> ahora la resolución está peor jajaja
<RiSkOo> es lo único
<Tarrasquero> lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<RiSkOo> unity no dio señales XD
<RiSkOo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605905/ Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<casa> juan-arg: gracias :D
<Tarrasquero> ta bien entonces
<RiSkOo> Tarrasquero, sí pero algo no va bien
<Tarrasquero> hmmm
<RiSkOo> no hay 3D por ejemplo y la resolucioón ha empeorado ... eso no puede ser normal
<RiSkOo> ah y una cosa más espera
<Tarrasquero> nvidia-settings
<Tarrasquero> mira a ver si puedes cambiar algo
<RiSkOo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605909/ Tarrasquero
<rbndj8> hola me pueden decir si ya se puede actualizar a la 11.04
<Tarrasquero> RiSkOo: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<juan-arg> rbndj8: tengo entenedido que si
<RiSkOo> como ese no me va ejecuto este: sudo /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig?
<Tarrasquero> si
<RiSkOo> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<RiSkOo> parece que sí
<Tarrasquero> reinicia las x
<RiSkOo> eso viene siendo un $sudo gdm restart?
<Tarrasquero> creo que si
<RiSkOo> ok
<juan-arg> casa: como te esta yendo?
<RiSkOo> me sale esto -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605910/
<Tarrasquero> si no lo ves claro reinicia y ya esta
<rbndj8> ok grax
<casa> juan-arg: estoy testeando con gambas
<casa> es igual a Basic
<juan-arg> casa: bastante mas potente.. y mas orientado a objetos (simplon y rapido) soporta sdl gtk qt.. course etc..
<casa> sip ahora estoy haciendo una prueba en gtk
<juan-arg> casa: autoempaketa para la distro que quieras :)
<casa> juan-arg: para arch tambien? :D
<RiSkOo> Tarrasquero, no te lo vas a creer ...
<RiSkOo> reinicié las X y se qudó frito
<Tarrasquero> no salieron las x
<Tarrasquero> me lo imaginava
<RiSkOo> haciendo un ctrl+alt+f1 conseguí borrar el xconfig.conf y reinicié
<RiSkOo> ahora resulta que me pone que el driver nvidia no está activo :-O
<Tarrasquero> parece serio el tema
<juan-arg> casa: como si fuera tan dificil jaja (con un simple pkgbuil)
<Tarrasquero> RiSkOo: y a mano?
<Tarrasquero> instalarlo digo
<casa> xD
<RiSkOo> como ?
<Tarrasquero> nvidia.com
<Tarrasquero> es facil
<RiSkOo> ya lo probé y no me solucionó nada
<Tarrasquero> hmmmm
<RiSkOo> mira Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<kubot> Announcement from my owner (m4v): En unos minutos empieza la segunda jornada de Ubuntu Open Week en español, canal #ubuntu-charlas. Más información en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<RiSkOo> en cambio en controladores adicionales me pone que no está en uso actualmente :-O
<Tarrasquero> RiSkOo: borraste el archivo que creaste?
<Tarrasquero> al menos renombralo
<Tarrasquero> para usar nouveau
<RiSkOo> cual?
<RiSkOo> el de modprobe.d
<RiSkOo> o el de X11?
<Tarrasquero> si
<RiSkOo> ah el de modprobe no lo toqué para nada
<Tarrasquero>  /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-installer-disable-nouveau.conf
<RiSkOo> el único que toqué fué el del X11
<Tarrasquero> RiSkOo: pero cual creaste?
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-11
<Tarrasquero> digo con el paste que te di
<RiSkOo> a ver, el nvidia-installer-disable-noveau.conf lo cree con lo que me diste tú como contenido
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<RiSkOo> luego mande crear el xconfig.conf
<Tarrasquero> ok
<RiSkOo> el xconfig.conf es lo que me bloqueó el entorno gráfico al reiniciar las X
<Tarrasquero> en fin son la 01:00
<RiSkOo> y tuve que borrarlo para poder iniciar el escritorio
<Tarrasquero> voy a la camita
<RiSkOo> ah ok
<RiSkOo> vale
<RiSkOo> xD
<Tarrasquero> lo sieto RiSkOo
<RiSkOo> igualmente
<RiSkOo> nada Tarrasquero
<RiSkOo> otro día continuamos
<hashashin> nas
<Julia> hola! alguien aquí con ubuntu 10.04 necesito hacer una consulta
<gCostanza> !ask | julia
<kubot> julia: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<gCostanza> !awesomewm
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'awesomewm'.
<Julia> bueno no me reten!
<Julia> necesito saber si hay alguien que tiene 10.04 y cuando hay sido la ultima vez q han recibido actualizaciones importantes de seguridad
<xangua> cuando hayan actualizaciones te saldrán, o acaso sufres de versionitis¿
<juan-arg> xangua: yo sufro de eso :)
<Julia> no xanganga
<Julia> simplemente q he tocado el sources.list
<Julia> me parece q he hecho lio desde entonces no se creo que desde el viernes
<Julia> no me han vuelto a llegar
<Julia> por eso mi pregunta
<Braiam> Julia: usa origenes de software para manejar el sources.list
<juan-arg> Julia: pega el source.list en pastebin asi lo vemos y te decimos si vemos algo rarro
<Julia> gracias juan, ahí estoy pegando
<dannyLopez> buenas
<dannyLopez> que arquitectura utilizo en un intel i7?
<Braiam> dannyLopez: probablemente 64bits
<dannyLopez> no hay imagenes multiarquitecturas?
<Braiam> dannyLopez: pero para estar más seguro consulta las specs
<dannyLopez> ok ok
<Julia> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605919/
<Julia> ese es mi sources.list
<dannyLopez> gracias
<Julia> juan-arg ahí te he dejado mi sources.list, cuando puedas miralo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605919/
<juan-arg> veamos
<Julia> gracias
<juan-arg> Julia: pone el server de usa.. el de argentina es un desastre
<Julia> vos decís?
<juan-arg> Julia: yo no digo.. yo probe jajaj
<juan-arg> tambien vivo en arg :) ya deberias saber como somos jajaj
<vanina> hola gente linda. alguien conoce un similar a VisualStudio para PHP  ? :-[
<Julia> bueno si, pero de todas formas, calculaba que si le cambiaba al server de usa me descargaria otras cosas
<juan-arg> Julia: son mirror o sea espejos.. baja todo lo mismo de todos (pero los mirror de arg estan incompletos)
<Julia> lo cambio manualmente? o hay forma de hacerlo "automatizado"'
<juan-arg> sip.. como te dicia alguien en este canal desde deposito de software o algo asi o desde synaptic
<Julia> ah bien gracias intento cualquier cosa les comento
<Julia> origenes de software puede ser?
<juan-arg> sip..
<juan-arg> asi se llamaba
<juan-arg> Julia: perdon, pero uso otra distro y ahi cosas de ubuntu que ya me olvide
<Julia> jejjeje!
<Julia> cual utilizas?
<juan-arg> Julia: archlinux
<Julia> ah bien
<juan-arg> y corto el offtopic.. que en este canal , no le gusta mucho
<Julia> thanks!!
<juan-arg> Julia: dnd :)
<Julia> desde orígenes de software es donde puede cambiarse, perfecto
<Julia> por lo demás no habias visto nada raro en mi sources.list?
<juan-arg> Julia: nop, nada rarro
<mkv> juan-arg: parece normal
<mkv> Julia:^
<Julia> gracias, ahora les comento como me fue
<[Rey]> asnos: te perseguí
<Julia> listo, perfecto, se ve q era problema de los servidores de argentina, xq ahora ya ni me tira los carteles de errores de antes
<juan-arg> Julia: tenes que saber como somos jajaja
<Julia> cualquier cosa...
<juan-arg> Julia: desde 7.04 creo .. pff que viejo que soy jaaj que los de argentina nunca mas funcionaron
<Julia> yo siempre los he utilizado
<juan-arg> Julia: igual cambie de distro
<Julia> algun q otro problema
<vanina> alguien q conozca un VisualStudio para PHP ?
<vanina> ???
<Julia> yo empece a utilizar linux por un profe de la facu
<rbndj8> hola me pueden ayudar con skype me llaman y no me pueden escuchar pero yo si
<Julia> q nos re inculcó jejje
<colo> rbndj8, fijate si tenes activado el mic
<Julia> es el agujerito rosa!
<Julia> puede ser q haya un error tan burdo en uno de los programas q vienen x defecto en ubuntu? el empathy si queres ponerte invisible te pone como ocupado re trucho!
<colo> Julia, en hotmail y en yahoo msg si se puede, con  facebook hace eso que decis
<Julia> sisi cierto
<Julia> pero no crees q es un errorazo? digamos no creo q sea algo q cueste tanto solucionar
<juan-arg> Julia: reportalo.. y listo
<Julia> se puede, donde?
<Julia> va, no se, suena como a un imposible q te escuchen no?
<juan-arg> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/report-problem
<juan-arg> Julia: no te preocupes que muy poca gente reporta bug..
<xangua> Julia: facebook no soporta el estado 'invisible'
<Julia> bueno gracias, quien les dice q me escuchen
<Julia> m voy a ir a cenar, se cuidan y gracias
<morfeo> como instalo vmware
<morfeo> ?
<xangua> !vmware
<kubot> VMWare no está disponible en los repositorios de Ubuntu. Considera usar !QEmu o !VirtualBox como alternativas. Instrucciones para instalar VMWare a mano: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<granjero> hola, tengo un problema, una pc que se encuentra en producción 2 o 3 veces a la semana tiene un problema que es que las ventanas pierden el borde superior y los botones de maximizar, minimizar y cerrar. A la vez el panel inferior se llena de ventanas que dicen ventana sin título. Alguno sabe cual puede ser el problema?
<Soupermanito> la verdad que no, pero suena a que tenes problemas con el compositor, si no es relevante podes probar desactivando la composicion, asi los bordes de ventana se manejan con los controladores estandard
<Soupermanito> pero sinceramente no sé.
<morfeo> gracias xangua
<mint> hola
<Soupermanito> sup
<mint> como puedo hacer streaming de audio a travez de ssh
<mint> ?
<Soupermanito> !streaming
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'streaming'.
<mint> ya tengo la conexion hecha y tengo acceso a apps q usen X
<Soupermanito> no se
<mint> soloo me falta el audio que suene en mi pc, no en el servidor
<arielsanflo> hola buenas noches alquien que me ayude
<CloudStrife> pregunta... si alguien sabe te responde o ayuda
<arielsanflo> al actualizar desde la terminal me sale este error
<Braiam> !paste | arielsanflo
<kubot> arielsanflo: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<arielsanflo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605948/
<arielsanflo_> no se si influya en el sistema
<arielsanflo_> ubuntu 1.04
<arielsanflo_> 11.04
<Braiam> arielsanflo_: eso significa que no tienes las llaves del repo extras
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :)
<arielsanflo_> como soluciono ese error
<jocdz> buenas noches, Natty saca mucho el aviso de que un paquete es de mala calidad, y uno no sabe si arriesgarse a instalarlo ignorando eso o no instalar, pero hay cosas que se necesita, asi que supongo que mas de uno aqui se ha arriesgado?
<gCostanza> arielsandlo_; si buscas la llave con google normalemente te da la solucion, esta es la primera entrada: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/fix-nopubkey-error-for-extras-ubuntu.html
<Braiam> arielsanflo_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-extras-keyring
<arielsanflo_> muchas gracias
<arielsanflo_> me sigue dando el mismo error
<Braiam> arielsanflo_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605952/
<omar> hola a todos!!!!
<arielsanflo_> saludos omar
<omar> Consulta: mi desktop tiene un problemilla, arranca el grub, selecciono ubuntu y luego de eso la pantalla se va a negro
<arielsanflo_> huy muchas gracias
<omar> probé con recovery mode y me dio un aviso de wake s4, algo así
<Braiam> omar: trataste con el modo de reparación?
<arielsanflo_> se soluciono la cuestion
<Braiam> ok
<omar> Braiam, si, busqueé en google con las cosas que ahí decía y no pasa nada
<Nobuo> alguien por aqui?
<omar> ni idea lo único que encuentro es que algo pasa con el reloj de la acpi
<arielsanflo_> un cnal donde se hable de lenguaje c
<Nobuo> cuando se habla de cargar un modulo en ubuntu a que se refiere?
<omar> pero no se cómo podría solucionar
<Braiam> !c | arielsanflo_
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'c'.
<arielsanflo_> en español alguien sabe
<Braiam> Nobuo: es el equivalente a driver en ubuntu
<jocdz> lo que si me gustaria es que hubiese una charla (no se si en las que tocan de Natty) que asesoren sobre esos avisos que salen mucho cuando se intenta instalar algo, esos que dicen que el paquete es de mala calidad, y uno no sabe si arriesgarse a instalar o no.
<omar> gracias a todos de todas maneras
<omar> seguiré buscando
<arielsanflo_> omar
<omar> arielsanflo_, dime
<arielsanflo_> la solucion es la siguiente
<Nobuo> ok gracias Braiam
<arielsanflo_> tienes otro sistema
<arielsanflo_> digo dos sistemas
<omar> sip, windows 7
<arielsanflo_> de razon
<arielsanflo_> y que ubuntu tienes
<Braiam> jocdz: si están firmados, y los has usado, puedes continuar, si no sabes pregunta la opinion de otros
<omar> 10.04
<Nobuo> una pregunta, para hacer un Raid por hardware es necesario comprar un dispositivo verdad? es que tengo un trabajo que me dice que haga esto y por lo que leo en Internet hay que comprar algo.. >_<
<arielsanflo_> entra en modo seguro
<arielsanflo_> sabes como acerlo
<omar> supongo que elijo uno de la lista en el grub
<jocdz> Braiam, por ejemplo, VirtualBox, tengo una version vieja, baje de su web el .deb para Natty y saca ese aviso.
<Braiam> Nobuo: deberás tener el hardware habil para hacerlo más los medios de almacenamiento
<arielsanflo_> si el que te habra y dale f2
<omar> ok
<omar> y luego?
<Braiam> jocdz: bueno, será mejor que agreges la linea deb a tu lista de repositorios (origenes de software) y que tambien verifiques la clave con el que está firmado
<arielsanflo__> me entendiste omar
<jocdz> uhmm sera, bueno debo averiguar eso de la firma googleando entonces, gracias Braiam :)
<omar> ok, le doy a F2 y luego qué hago
<omar> nada más que eso?
<arielsanflo__> alt+f2
<Braiam> jocdz: agregando el repositorio, estaras seguro que es la ultima versión y que no se desactualizara
<Braiam> !virtualbox | jocdz
<kubot> jocdz: VirtualBox es una maquina virtual que permite instalar otros SO, como Windows, sin alterar tu maquina. Puedes instalarlo desde los repositorios o conseguirlo (con soporte USB) en http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads .
<arielsanflo__> eso te actualizara hasta la ultima version posible de tu sistema
<omar> ok, lo hago ahora mismo
<omar> en un rato te cuento qué pasa
<Nobuo> Braiam: es decir, que con dos discos duros no puedo, necesito comprar un dispositivo especial para hacer el RAID por hardware verdad?
<Braiam> Nobuo: si tu tarjeta madre lo soporta, estás hecho, sino busca otra tarjeta madre o un dispositivo externo que haga el trabajo
<Nobuo> ah ok, entonces quizás sea posible hacer RAID por HW sin necesidad de comprar un dispositivo
<jocdz> Para el caso del CdC en Venezuela alguien de la comunidad hizo un script que ayuda a agilizar su proceso.
<Braiam> Nobuo: esto lo debes consultar en el manual de tu tarjeta madre
<Nobuo> pues a saber donde esta Braiam xD
<omar> arielsanflo_,  Hice lo que me indicas y no pasó nada, creo que tendré que hacer algo más radical
<omar> jejejejeje a formatear
<Braiam> jocdz: ayer hubo una charla sobre eso https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<omar> además que quería cambiar a 10.10
<arielsanflo_> omar
<arielsanflo_> claro que lo actualizaras
<arielsanflo_> update-manager -d
<jocdz> gracias Braiam, lo mencione porque lo mencionaron, veo el cronograma y lastima que no pude estar en eso de ayer.
<omar> arielsanflo_, lo que pasa es que no pasa nada, todo se va a negro, no logro ni entrar por terminal
<Braiam> jocdz: ups, mal el link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/
<arielsanflo_> solo tienes que colocar en la terminal startx
<Braiam> omar: trata Alt+Ctrl+F1
<arielsanflo_> y entras en la parte grafica
<omar> arielsanflo_, Braiam no logro llegar a modo seguro, ni a una terminal, se va a negro y no responde nada
<arielsanflo_> dale f6 antes de que inicie
<arielsanflo_> despues del grup
<omar> ok, lo intento
<arielsanflo_> omar para windows 7 con ubuntu lo mejor es tener la ultima version del grup
<arielsanflo_> osea actualizar el kernel al maximo
<CloudStrife> que es grup?
<Nobuo> Braiam: estoy leyendo en guia-ubuntu como hacer un raid por software y cuando me dice esto: "A parte del formato debemos indicar que se tratará de un disco para crear una RAID. Esto lo podemos hacer de manera fácil con GParted, seleccionando la partición e yendo a Menú Partición>gestionar señaladores y marcando el señalador "RAID", tal y como muestran las imágenes. "
<Nobuo> no veo la opcion de "gestionar señaladores" en gparted :S
<Nobuo> aunque luego dice esto: "Marcar la partición como RAID no es vital para el funcionamiento de la RAID, asimismo es la manera más correcta de hacerlo y nos ayudará a distinguir las particiones en un futuro."
<Braiam> Nobuo: eso es para software, no para hardware
<Nobuo> ya, pero esque el trabajo que tengo que hacer dice que lo haga de las 2 formas, Software y HW
<Braiam> Nobuo: creo que no se llaman señaladores (error en la traducción)
<Braiam> Nobuo: podrías pasar el link?
<Nobuo> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Crear_una_Software_RAID#Informaci.C3.B3n_b.C3.A1sica_sobre_RAIDs
<Braiam> !raid | Nobuo
<kubot> Nobuo: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Nobuo> lo que por lo visto la ultima edicion se hizo en el 2008, no se si habran cambiado la forma de hacerlo ultimamente
<Braiam> ^^ Este podría resultar mejor
<Braiam> Nobuo: ^^ Este podría resultar mejor
<Nobuo> gracias Braiam !
<Nobuo> que listo es el kubot este x)
<omar> ya, gracias a todos, igual no resuelvo el asunto, pero al menos tengo el laptop para que no me linchen en la casa
<omar> chau, nos tecleamos pronto, un abrazo.
<Nobuo> que vaya bien omar
<Nobuo> Braiam: y como lo ha hecho el kubot para responder correctamente?
<Nobuo> lo tiene guardado en una base de datos?
<arielsanflo_> alguien maneja bien c
<arielsanflo_> o sabe mas o menos
<Braiam> Nobuo: si
<Braiam> !ot | Nobuo
<kubot> Nobuo: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Braiam> arielsanflo_: ^^
<arielsanflo_> braiam
<Nobuo> ok perdona Braiam
<Braiam> arielsanflo_: decias?
<Nobuo> ah, que se lo decías a arielsanflo_ xD
<arielsanflo_> alguien me ayuda
<Braiam> !ask | arielsanflo_
<kubot> arielsanflo_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<arielsanflo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605970/
<arielsanflo_> necesito hacer un programa en c para resolver este ejercicio
<jocdz> arielsanflo_, yo creo que si hay un canal irc de C pero no se si sea solo de habla ingles, tal vez un foro entonces.
<Braiam> arielsanflo_: ##c
<Carlosf001> saludos a los del chat
<Carlosf001> alguien que me pueda brindar ayuda con lamp
<Carlosf001> gracias de antemano
<dzup> haga  la pregunta
<dzup> !detalles Carlosf001
<kubot> Carlosf001: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Carlosf001> ah ok
<Carlosf001> bueno despues de instalar lamp con todo lo que se requiere
<Carlosf001> me dice que  solamente puedo poner mis archivos php en la carpeta www
<Carlosf001> pero esta carpeta  tiene derechos de solo lectura y  el propietario es  root
<Carlosf001> he leido que se puede  cargar un servidor virtual
<Carlosf001> pero  cuando logro hacerlo,  solo puedo visualizar archivos html
<Carlosf001> cuando  pongo un php   firefox lo descarga
<Carlosf001> ese es mi problema
<Carlosf001> debo agregar que  soy nuevo en este sistema operativo, recien tengo   4 dias   desde que lo puse en mi pc
<dzup> hmm lo mas facil sin modificar las conf del apache es hacer un enlace simbolico (symink ) apuntando a la ubicacion de esos archivos php, asi: en el directorio de su www ponga como root: ln -s phps /camino/hacia/los/php  ...y cambie los permisos asi: como su usuario normal: chmod -R /camino/a/carpeta/php
<dzup> chmod -R 755 /camino/a/carpeta/php **
<Carlosf001> hmmm
<dzup> despues lanza tu http://localhost/phps   <-- ahi deverian de salir
<Carlosf001> ok
<Carlosf001> gracias nuevamente
<Carlosf001> voy a ver que tal me va
<dzup> eso es muy inseguro, pero para prueba esta bien
<dzup> ahora si piensa en seguridad pues recomiendo hacerlo con vistuales y habilitando los permisos EXEC etc en apache
<Carlosf001> eso he leido, que no se recomienda dar permiso 777 a  la carpeta www
<Carlosf001> ok
<dzup> no ...no use chmod 777
<dzup> 755
<Carlosf001> la verdad como soy nuevo estoy que confundo cosas y casos,   voy a documentarme un poco mas antes de hacer cualquier cosa
<dzup> la carpeta www no le mueva permisos
<Carlosf001> ok
<Carlosf001> entonces  resumiendo,  preparo mi  servidor virtual en apache
<Carlosf001> y despues de hacer eso, aplico lo que me indicas
<Carlosf001> verdad ??
<dzup> esto no es virtual ...eso fue un ataque rsucio.
<dzup> ouedes olvidarte de virtuales por ahora...
<Carlosf001> ah ok
<Carlosf001> ya ves,  me estoy rayado
<dzup> ...solo haces un enlace simbolico a ese directorio de tal forma que cuando apache use ese symlink va moverse a la carpeta esa y ejectar todo desde el 'root' del apache.
<dzup> ....con virtuales debes de darle permisos de ejecucion a los .php .php5 .loquesea   para que ejecute los phps y no los mande como archivos.
<dzup> :( se fue.
<dzup> Carlosf001: dzup-freenode: ...solo haces un enlace simbolico a ese directorio de tal forma que cuando apache use ese symlink va moverse a la carpeta esa y ejectar todo desde el 'root' del apache.
<dzup> me dio :p
<SadlyMistaken> BUenos dias hay alguien?
<Braiam> SadlyMistaken: haz /time nick para saber
<SadlyMistaken> a ver /time Braiam
<Braiam> sin "a ver
<SadlyMistaken> uhm bueno.... pone la hora que dijiste ultima palabra, cierto?
<SadlyMistaken> Braiam, apreto en el lanzador de BlueFish y no se abre... Lo he desinstalado, y vuelto a instalar por repositorio, y no se abre..
<Braiam> nop, la hora actual en mi región
<SadlyMistaken> Braiam pero te dice el GT+2.00
<SadlyMistaken> bueno,  a lo que iba... como es posible que un programa recien instalado no se abra?
<Braiam> trata ejecutandolo en un terminal
<SadlyMistaken> si ya hice
<SadlyMistaken> es... que no hace nada..
<SadlyMistaken> me pone esto:
<Braiam> !paste | sa
<kubot> sa: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Braiam> !paste | SadlyMistaken
<kubot> SadlyMistaken: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<SadlyMistaken> esto Braiam http://paste.ubuntu.com/606011/
<SadlyMistaken> de todos modos si yo apreto al lanzador, abajo en la barra aparece como si se estuviese abriendo, y luego, pum desaparece.
<SadlyMistaken> no se que puede estar pasando
<Braiam> dcc time SadlyMistaken
<SadlyMistaken> eso que es?
<Braiam> sorry
<Braiam> no veo ningún error
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, donde no le ves?
<SadlyMistaken> te basta con que no se "abra"
<SadlyMistaken> jejeje ese ya es un error gordo jajaja
<SadlyMistaken> voy a reiniciar denuevo el portatil, a ver si así se abre, pero me temo que no me hará caso, seguro..
<luckatoni> Buenos Días
<fosco_> buenas
<fzeta> Ieep, buenos días piratas;)
<SadlyMistaken> Hola, nada, no lo consigo abrir, el BlueFish se me ha jorobado, lo desinstallo y re-installo desde centro de software y nada. Cuando le apreto para que se abra el programa, aparece en la linea de abajo como que se va abrir, y pum, luego no se abre.... y por terminal me dice que no encuentra eso...
<SadlyMistaken> Hola, nada, no lo consigo abrir, el BlueFish se me ha jorobado, lo desinstallo y re-installo desde centro de software y nada. Cuando le apreto para que se abra el programa, aparece en la linea de abajo como que se va abrir, y pum, luego no se abre.... y por terminal me dice que no encuentra eso...
<SadlyMistaken> alguien me puede ayudar porfavor?
<MaRk-I> SadlyMistaken: trata removiendolo completamente, en terminal pon: sudo apt-get --purge remove bluefish
<Opt_> hoooola
<SadlyMistaken> ya lo hice y cuando lo reinstalo me pasa lo mismo
<Opt_> Natty-Unity.... ..... ¿que es esto!!!???
<MaRk-I> SadlyMistaken: lo hiciste con purge?
<Opt_> alguien tiene problemas con thunnar y con nautilus? thunnar es de xfce no? porque me aparece como app por defecto ¿? no andamos en gnome3? He hecho de nuevo dist-upgrade desde MAverick
<fosco_> Opt_: a ver, veo muchas preguntas seguidas
<fosco_> problemas con thunar/nautilus? no
<fosco_> thunar es de xfce? si, aunque puedes usarlo en cualquier escritorio
<Opt_> ¿donde puedo configurar que mi navegador de archivos sea nautilus? o ver cual es el que esta por defecto?
<Opt_> si si
<Opt_> ya
<Opt_> pero paso de thunnar
<dannyLopez68> SadlyMistaken: por que no eliminas las opciones del programa
<fosco_> andamos en gnome3? si lo has instalado si, si no no
<Opt_> quiero nautilus, se me cuelga el escritorio y todo
<Opt_> ahmm
<fosco_> Opt_: abre nautilus desde un terminal y si da error lo verás
<Opt_> abre si lo llamo desde un terminal, pero no se refresca el escritorio; y por ejemplo si desde unity intento abrir una carpeta como ~/Musica se piña y me da un error thunnar
<Opt_> :S
<fosco_> desinstala thunar si no quieres usarlo
<Opt_> (update-apt-xapian-index:9815): atk-bridge-WARNING **: AT_SPI_REGISTRY was not started at session startup.
<Opt_> (update-apt-xapian-index:9815): atk-bridge-WARNING **: IOR not set.
<Opt_> (update-apt-xapian-index:9815): atk-bridge-WARNING **: Could not locate registry
<Opt_> Discarding: 8 over 9
<Opt_> Discarding: 14 over 15
<SadlyMistaken> dannyLopez68, en eso estoy, gracias, es que soy un poco torpe
<dannyLopez68> ;)
<Opt_> y se puede desinstalar Unity?
<Opt_> me da dolor de cuello... :)
<Opt_> lo he intentado pero me desinstalaria el metapaquete ubuntu-desktop, no me gusta eso tampoco
<Opt_> quiero ubuntu como era antes
<Opt_> :S
<fosco_> gnome ya no volverá a ser como antes
<fosco_> acostumbrate
<dannyLopez68> < fosco_> gnome ya no volverá a ser como antes <<< en todas las distros?
<fosco_> dannyLopez68: puede q unas tarden más q otras, pero sí, en todas
<Opt_> se puede poner el panel lateral de unity abajo ?
<fosco_> Opt_: no
<MaRk-I> Opt_: si no quieres unity, antes de entrar en el login selecciona "ubuntu classic"
<Opt_> joe, maldito upgrade. Gracias fosco. A ver si consigo al menos que nautilus funcione bien.
<fosco_> acabo de ver un configurador de unity, lástima que está en francés y no entiendo la mitad de las opciones
<MaRk-I> traducelo con google translator
<MaRk-I> o con chrome si tienes la opcion
<Opt_> fosco_: podrias pasarte el enlace? a ver si se entiende algo
<Opt_> de momento tengo problemas mayores con nautilus, no se si relacionados o no. Llamo a nautilus desde un terminal y no se refresca el escritorio, solo me sale una ventana pero el escritorio no tiene iconos ...
<fosco_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/gunity-app-lets-you-tweak-the-unity-desktop/
<fosco_> el escritorio en unity no tiene iconos
<fosco_> no es un problema de nautilus, es una caracteristica de unity
<MaRk-I> fosco_: ese solo es captura del prograna Gunity
<MaRk-I> programa**
<fosco_> captura? es un artículo sobre gunity donde explica qué hace, como se instala, y el enlace para descargarlo
<Opt_> -_-'' yo he visto ahí los iconos... de todos modos cuando intento abrir una carpeta desde el panel de unity no quiere, ahora me salta evince y me da error
<fosco_> vaya lio q debes tener ahi metido :)
<Opt_> definitivamente odio Unity, maldita la hora
<Opt_> ¿quiere un escritorio inutil?
<Opt_> quien , digo
<Opt_> quien quiere? ya no es un espacio de trabajo, es el hueco de las ventanas....
<Opt_> Horror
<Opt_> la han cagado pero bien
<MaRk-I> fosco_: ah no lei todo solo vi las capturas en frances y en ingles abajo... pero ya vi solo esta en frances
<fosco_> bueno, mirando la captura en inglés ya me ha servido para algunas opciones
<fosco_> aunque otras aun no se lo que hacen
<Opt_> esta en ingles y frances la app. Yo la estoy probando
<Tarrasquero> seria buena iniciativa colocarlo en la wiki
<Tarrasquero> digo lo que ballan descubriendo
<Tarrasquero> digo lo que vallan descubriendo
<Opt_> esta guapo, en frances
<fosco_> supongo que todas esas opciones no tardarán en estar dentro del plugin unity en ccsm
<Opt_> sin area de notificación, en fin...
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<Opt_> Como le digo a unity que use nautilus y no evince para abrir carpetas?
<Opt_> hi
<Tarrasquero> que culebrón   ¬¬_S
<Opt_> ya te digo
<fosco_> edita el archivo ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<Opt_> thx
<fosco_> busca la palabra inide y mira a qué está asociado
<fosco_> inode perdon
<Opt_> inode/directory=nautilus-browser.desktop;
<fosco_> quita el -browser
<fosco_> inode/directory=nautilus.desktop;
<Opt_> :D ok
<fosco_> lo q no se es si se aplica automatico o tendras q cerrar sesion
<Opt_> veamos, voy a cerrar sesion, ahora os cuento, thx fosco
<Opt_> jejej
<fosco_> funciona?
<Opt_> he cerrado sesion y ya tengo el escritorio poblado de iconos...
<fosco_> ok
<Opt_> ahora si quiero abrir home  desde unity no me hace ni caso
<fosco_> vaya...
<Tarrasquero> esta bien entretenerse...pero...
<Opt_> y desde el boton de inicio/buscar... lo mismo : se me abre DocumentViewer(Evince¿?)
<Opt_> joe
<Opt_> me va a dar la lata si
<Opt_> no va fino, no
<Opt_> flipante
<Opt_> tengo un Unity con escritorio y con iconos , jejejeje
<Tarrasquero> Opt_: desinstalando evince ¬¬
<Opt_> madre mia
<fosco_> tampoco es cuestion de ir desinstalandolo todo
<fosco_> :
<fosco_> :)
<Opt_> claro... brrrr
<Opt_> jeje
<Opt_> mr desintalo ubuntu y me lo vuelvo a instalar, jejeje
<Tarrasquero> se genera el browser por defecto
<MaRk-I> Opt_: como instalaste?  parece que hiciste upgrade de xfce a ubuntu
<Opt_> no
<fosco_> prueba a quitar las asociaciones de archivo de usuario
<fosco_> mv ~/.local/share/applicatins/mime* ~
<Opt_> originalmete era un karmic, upgradado a maverick y ahora a natty, con gnome
<Opt_> veamos
<fosco_> si se genera mucho estropicio vuelves a poner los dos archivos q moverá en su sitio :)
<Opt_> a ver, ok
<Opt_> jejej
<Opt_> a ver que estropicio
<Opt_> :D
<fosco_> veo q los cambios son automaticos, no hace falta cerrar sesion
<Opt_> pues nada
<Opt_> sigue igual
<Opt_> evince por nautilus
<Guest6002> hola alguien me podria ayudar a instalar una web cam soy nuevo en ubunto
<fosco_> ubuntu
<fosco_> Guest6002: tienes la cam enchufada?
<fosco_> adios
<Opt_> jejeje
<fosco_> veamos si son las definiciones generales: grep inode /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
<Opt_> inode/directory=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;kde4-kfmclient_dir.desktop;kde4-filelight.desktop;kde4-cervisia.desktop;kde4-gwenview.desktop;kde4-dolphin.desktop;
<fosco_> gksu gedit /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
<Opt_> mucho kde para ser gnome session no?
<fosco_> y cambialo por
<fosco_> inode/directory=nautilus.desktop;
<fosco_> si eso no funciona ya no tengo más ideas :)
<Opt_> este archivo si es interesante, aver si veo lo del maldito evince
<Opt_> gracias fosco
<Opt_> Unity me hace usar mas la consola, que guay jejejeej
<Opt_> he encontrado esto pero no dan detalles definitivos http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=790250
<Tarrasquero> terminator FoReVer
<belastd> hola
<belastd> alquien me puede  dar una opinion para nuevo 11.04
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
<UzU> Buenas
<UzU> ahora estoy en ubuntu 11.04 con una sesion de gnome shell que instalé
<UzU> no puedo iniciar sesion a unity
<UzU> hay alguna forma de poder restaurarlo?
<ekki> sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<ekki> si es que usaste ese ppa
<UzU> pero asi solo eliminare el gnome shell
<UzU> podre ejecutar unity?
<UzU> por que si voy a un terminal y escribo desde ahi ejecuto unity me obliga a cerrar sesion
<UzU> lo abre pero durante pocos segundos
<ekki> unity y gnome3 desde ese repo deben ser incompatibles
<ekki> ejecuta esa line y luego instala ubuntu-desktop y te volvera a dejar el sistema como estab
<ekki> a
<UzU> de acuerdo ;)
<UzU> me dice esto: sudo: ppa-purge: command not found
<UzU> asi que no usé ese ppa
<UzU> como puedo averiguar cual fue?
<ekki> claro, perdona...... XD
<ekki> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<ekki> y repite la jugada
<UzU> oks xD
<UzU> lleva unos minutos "Updating packages lists" es normal?
<ekki> si, dejalo q tarda calculando los cambios. Te hará varios downgrades
<UzU> de acuerdo ;)
<fosco_> buenas
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos
<d0lph1n> acabo de instalar natty amd64 a un amigo
<d0lph1n> y se le queda congelado
<d0lph1n> por lo visto no puede completar un apt-get update
<d0lph1n> no le funciona el centro de software
<d0lph1n> tampoco la función para instalar los controladores privativos
<d0lph1n> creo que todo viene porque no actualiza los paquetes de idiomas
<d0lph1n> al actualizar pone un error al fianl
<Tukeke> O_O
<henry_aqp> alguien me puede ayudar a instalar mi impresora
<nexo> join/xubuntu
<d0lph1n> nuestro problema ya lo solucionamos haciendo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<henry_aqp> configure thunderbird pero cuando vuelvo a ingresar se abre solo
<henry_aqp> no se escribe contraseña
<henry_aqp> para ver tus mensajes
<edugonch> Hola, instale ubuntu 10.10 en un disco esclavo (el maestro tiene windows) y al reiniciar obtengo este error Device unavailable
<edugonch> y no puedo bootear ni en unbuntu ni en windows, alguien puede ayudarme por favor
<luckatoni> como haceis las copias de seguridad en Linux vosotros?
<fosco_> luckatoni, yo uso sbackup con mi home
<fosco_> deja dup es otra buena opcion
<luckatoni> y con cron?
<fosco_> demasiado rupestre para mi, prefiero una interfaz y hacerlo a golpe de ratón cuando yo crea conveniente
<luckatoni> fosco_, xd, quizas, pero mientres me funcione,xd
<Shapord> hola
<luckatoni> Buenas Shapord
<Shapord> ye vida!
<Shapord> hola luckatoni
<Shapord> hace como 5 años que no entro al irc, me sorprendio ver algunos canales que parecen pueblos fantasma
<Shapord> este no es el caso
<fosco_> bueno, depende de la hora...
<Shapord> si eso imaginaba
<Shapord> pero como que el irc pareciera obsoleto
<Shapord> pero es lo mas lindo que hay
<Shapord> cotacto en tiempo real sin mucha distraccion
<Shapord> mmm de que conversan aqui usualmente
<Shapord> con ubuntu ya no tengo problemas
<Shapord> con mi pc
<Shapord> ni con mi vida :p
<Shapord> la siento ya vacia
<Shapord> XDDDDDDDDDD
<luckatoni> Para conseguir mejorar el IRC como comunidad Linux-era y etc.., a mi gusto tendrían que hacer algo maravilloso
<fosco_> eso debe ser que no te has puesto la utlima :)
<Shapord> 11.04?
<Shapord> en esa estoy
<Shapord> tengo libre office... sincronizacion con gdocs, dropbox, unity, chromium
<Shapord> y naa p
<Shapord> ps
<Shapord> todos lso drivers ok,
<Shapord> antes linux era solo para hombres
<Shapord> mmm
<Shapord> recuerdo que hace 15 años me demoraba 7 dias en configurar mi internet XDD
<Shapord> y en mandrake!!! XDDD
<Shapord> que se suponia la mas friendly en esa epoca
<Tarrasquero> Shapord: ahora un comandillo y arreglao
<luckatoni> Una consulta , el crontab, si la hora asignada para hacer una funcion el sistema esta apagado, al acenderlo y ya pasada la hora , ejecuta la funcion?
<Shapord> asi es
<Tarrasquero> [Seguridad WEP, root] iwconfig wlan0 essid WLAN_XX key s:XXXXXXXXXXXXX && sleep 2s && ifconfig wlan0 192.168.X.XX netmask 255.255.255.0 up && sleep 2s && route add default gateway 192.168.X.X && sleep 2s && ping -c3 209.85.147.106
<Shapord> ni comandilosiquiera
<Shapord> ah no tu eres mas bravo por lo que veo
<Tarrasquero> no, yo no uso gestor
<Shapord> eso veo
<Shapord> tu lo ves todo en binario XD
<Tarrasquero> LOL
<luckatoni> xd
<Tarrasquero> adoro el negro de mi pantalla
<Shapord> bueno es ecologico al menos XDDD segun la farsa del google con fondo oscuro
<Tarrasquero> aqui no se puede hacer mucho offtopic
<Tarrasquero> un poquito y es suficiente
<Shapord> a caray
<Shapord> entendido
<Shapord> antes tmb eso era diferente, casi todo era offtopic para poder sobre llevar el estres de no poder hacer funcionar tu compu por algun driver incompatible, como el mouse XD o el teclado XDDD
<Shapord> con eso termino ....
<luckatoni> Alguien sabe? , el crontab, si la hora asignada para hacer una función el sistema esta apagado, al encenderlo (ya pasada la hora ), ejecuta la función igual?
<Shapord> en mi opinion te recomendaria que lo pruebes tu mismo, no tengo esa experiencia luckatoni
<Shapord> cuando tenia un problema me decian que lo solucionaba presionando las teclas ALT + F4
<Shapord> al final terminaba solucionandolo con prueba error
<luckatoni> ni no encuentro respuesta no me quedara otra,xd aunque supongo que si lo hará
<antuan12> hola a todos
<Tarrasquero> luckatoni:
<eliamtr> buenas
<Tarrasquero> si pasa la hora, pasa la hora
<luckatoni> Tarrasquero, es lo dices por logica o por que ya lo has probado?xd
<eliamtr> uso firefox 4.0 en ubuntu  pero me sale este error No Java support for APPLET tags please install java plugin for your browser!!    que instale el plugins para ese navegador, y lo tengo que hago? gracias
<Tarrasquero> luckatoni: no se si asignandole * a los minutos
<eliamtr> :-(
<Tarrasquero> quizas asi te ejecute antes de pasar la hora completa
<Tarrasquero> luckatoni: yo lo suo
<Tarrasquero> luckatoni: yo lo uso
<luckatoni> umm, le preguntare a el Sr.Google haber si tiene alguna manera, gracias
<Shapord> eso tmb hacia
<Tarrasquero> creo que es asi
<Shapord> con Dios Google
<eliamtr> :-(
<eliamtr> como se instala el java pluggins en firefox?
<eliamtr> disculpen se me apago la maquina
<eliamtr> me podrian ayudar por favor de como se instala el plugging de java en mi firefox 4.0, el lo tiene pero no funciona
<Shapord> eliamtr, he conversado todos en la sala y hemos decidido disculparte, pero solo por esta vez
<Shapord> a ver un toke
<eliamtr> aqui en venzuela se nos esta iendo la luz mucho+
<eliamtr> y a cada nada se nos apaga el pc
<Shapord> asu
<Shapord> mmm soy de Peru
<eliamtr> :-(
<Shapord> la mitad del pais esta con la incertidumbre con un candidato de chavez aqui
<eliamtr> cuando ingreso a una pagina me sale este eroor No Java support for APPLET tags please install java plugin for your browser!!
<Shapord> a ver un toke
<eliamtr> como un toke?
<eliamtr> me dice que no tengo suporte de java, no se que hacer
<Shapord> =  un momento
<Shapord> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7
<luckatoni> Tarrasquero, tienes toda la razon, si el sistema esta apagado  , no hay nada que hacer, la solucion del * que dijiste no creo que valga ya que si pones eso en minutos , en el momento que encienda el pc, cada minuto hara eso
<Shapord> entra ahi
<Shapord> eliamtr, entra ahi y escoge el plugin de java descargalo e instalalo
<eliamtr> ah okey gracias
<eliamtr> dejame ver
<Shapord> eliamtr, me equivoque
<Shapord> espera
<eliamtr> aja
<Shapord> solo te rdirije
<eliamtr> dime
<Shapord> eliamtr, a ver
<Shapord> que version de ubuntu tienes?
<eliamtr> 11.04
<Shapord> listo
<Shapord> a ver
<Shapord> sudo apt-get -y install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Shapord> escribe eso en tu consola
<Shapord> te instalara java y unas cosillas mas para que no tengas problemas con otros complementos mas
<t4k3sh1> mm alguien aca usa emesene en natty?
<Shapord> mm nop, uso imo.im
<potopelao> hola
<eliamtr> Shapord:
<gkahn> hola muchachos, tengo un problema: se me ocurrio instalar natty narwal, y se colgaba mucho mi laptop (no se que sería, la verdad) y quise volver a 10.04, pero ahora no me detecta las particiones del dd y me ofrece formatear todo. no puedo hacerlo ya que tengo una particion con info del trabajo, ¿que podria hacer?
<eliamtr> voy a reiniciar la maquina, me dice que hay un proceso que tengo activo
<Shapord> ok
<gkahn> curiosamente, mandriva si me detecta las particiones sin problema...
<gkahn> que puede ser?
<luckatoni> gkahn, haz un fdisk -l y copialo en
<luckatoni> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<gkahn> luckatoni: http://pastebin.com/q6QV02Qv
<Tarrasquero> gkahn: cual es la particion con datos?
<antuan12> hola tengo un problem con el open office cuando le doy guardar se cierra automaticamente el documento y luego me lo duplica aparceindo unos numeros con . tmp
<antuan12> que sera
<Tarrasquero> antuan12: usa libreoffice openoffice esta abamdonado
<antuan12> Tarrasquero: como esta eso puedes darme mas informacion sobre eso
<Tarrasquero> antuan12: lo que te he dicho
<antuan12> sip
<Tarrasquero> open office esta abandonado
<Tarrasquero> o sea el proyecto
<Tarrasquero> es mas desaparece poco a poco de los repos
<Shapord> apoyo la moción
<antuan12> entonces la alternativa es libre office
<Tarrasquero> si
<antuan12> ok y como podria actualizarme pasando de OO al libre office osea como desintalo OO
<fosco_> antuan12, abre el centro de software, desinstala openoffice e instala libreoffice
<fosco_> no tiene ninguna complicacion
<antuan12> a ok y esta en español verdad?
<fosco_> está en el idioma q tengas el sistema
<forces> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<forces> :P
<Shapord> cmo estas
<Shapord> en estos momentos eres el newbie 1 millon
<Shapord> felicidades!!!
<Shapord> XD
<Shapord> mmm bueno a estas alturas con tanta desactualizacion mia creo que el mas newbie aqui seria yop
<katarcis> xd
<icedreame> buenas
<icedreame> gracias xd
<icedreame> oye toy actualizando al 11.04
<icedreame> que tal es?
<Shapord> mmm
<icedreame> algun conflicto?
<Shapord> depende de tu pc
<icedreame> potente
<icedreame> xd
<mimecar> icedreame: ¿tienes un backup de tus datos?
<Shapord> XD
<khemir> Hola
<khemir> alguien con exito a instalado xen en natty?
<Shapord> a ver, icedreame si es potente no habra problema , solo acostmbrarte a natty
<Shapord> khemir, yo nop
<khemir> <Shapord> Siempre que intento faltan dependecias
<khemir> <Shapord> por ejemplo xen-tools
<icedreame> si
<mimecar> khemir: ¿lo instalas de los repositorios?
<Shapord> khemir, pero lo estas estas haciend con el centro de software o apt-get install?
<icedreame> centro pa no complicar
<khemir> con apt-get install
<khemir> siempre intento apt-get install ubuntu-xen-server
<icedreame> khemir diferencia del ubuntu 10.0 al 11.x
<antuan12> gracias voy a buscar info sobre el libre office
<mimecar> khemir: si el programa es de los repositorios de ubuntu (y no de repositorios externos) tienes que tener todas las dependencias
<khemir> :)
<icedreame> chicos realmente que diferencias hay entre ubuntu 10.x al 11.x
<khemir> <mimecar> negativo, siempre tengo dependencias que no se pueden resolver
<mimecar> ¿estas usando repositorios de ppa?
<khemir> <mimecar> intente agregar los de XEN pero como que ya no existen
<Shapord> khemir, para mi que tienes por ahi un safarrancho en tus repositorios
<khemir> lo que me tiene extrañado es que si vas http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-xen-server
<Shapord> seguro algun repositorio no oficial debe estar haciendo algun tipo de conflicto
<khemir> estan las dependencias, y donde esta xen-tools dice que no esta disponible
<mimecar> voy a comprobarlo
<mimecar> pero es raro que eso pase
<khemir> la instalacion es limpia (30 minusos)
<khemir> con updates al dia
<khemir> y solo añadi un ppa
<mimecar> que ppa
<forces> !heart Braiam
<kubot> Braiam: ♥♥♥
<mimecar> forces: esas cosas para el canal de OT,
<khemir> <mimecar> add-apt-repository ppa:ukplc-team/xen-stable
<forces> ah ok
<mimecar> khemir: ya estas metiendo un repositorio externo de xen
<khemir> asi es
<khemir> pero cuando doy apt-get update
<khemir> obtengo varios errores 404
<mimecar> si, parece que tiene dependencias rotas
<mimecar> khemir: si faltan dependencias, la única forma de arreglarlo es avisando del problema en launchpad
<khemir> <mimecar> e ahi el problema
<afkael> Hola!!
<afkael> alguien puede ayudarme a configurar el micrófono??
<Braiam> khemir: podríamos ver tu sources.list?
<khemir> si
<afkael> estoy en kubuntu 11.04
<khemir> <Braiam> deja lo pego
<Shapord> afkael, que tal corre?
<mimecar> Braiam: con un sistema limpio de PPA, falla la dependencia
<Shapord> afkael, dimelo dimelo dimelo dimelo!
<afkael> hola Shapord..
<afkael> bien supongo..
 * xoan buenas
<afkael> no tengo mucha experiencia con ubuntu..
<Tarrasquero> afkael: lanza alsamixer
<Shapord> mmmm si ps, estoy a punto de decidirme por kubuntu porque evolution no me convence
<Shapord> y como que kontact si corre
<mimecar> khemir: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/136970
<afkael> si Tarrasquero
<mimecar> Shapord: kontact también funciona en ubuntu
<mimecar> con gnome
<Tarrasquero> revisa los niveles
<afkael> qué necesitas deber??
<Tarrasquero> MM ← esto es mute
<khemir> <Braiam> aqui esta mi sources-list http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606221/
<Tarrasquero> sube niveles y presiona m si tienes MM
<afkael> Front Mic [Ganancia en dB: 12 estaba totalmente bajo..
<Tarrasquero> pues lo dicho...
<Braiam> mimecar: podría ser problema con el repositorío de mx???
<mimecar> Braiam: es una dependencia rota
<afkael> que tiene que pasar cuando presiono m Tarrasquero???
<Tarrasquero> OO
<mimecar> en el enlace que le he puesto está documentado ese fallo
<afkael> porque empiezo a escuchar ruido
<Shapord> mimecar, si pero la integracion con el calendario de la barra no ps
<khemir> <Braiam> <mimecar> pudieron revisar http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-xen-server
<Shapord> mimecar, con kde sip
<afkael> está bien que se escuche esa lluvia???
<Shapord> lo malo es que mi pda no funciona ahi ps
<mimecar> khemir: es un error del repositorio, lee el enlace que te he puesto
<Tarrasquero> afkael: no se
<khemir> <mimacer> el enlace que me mandeste es otra persona con el mismo problema
<khemir> <mimecar> pero no veo alguna solucion
<afkael> ok... veo que pasa si lo dejo en MM
<Tarrasquero> afkael: MM es mute
<Tarrasquero> deve estar en OO
<Shapord> de veras no? ese tema del alsamixer
 * Shapord revisando su alsamixer
<afkael> si levanto el volume de read mic puedo escucharme..
<Tarrasquero> procura que no acople
<afkael> osea.. aun con "Front Mic [Ganancia en dB: 12" en MM
<Tarrasquero> afkael: el micro esta conectado en el frontal del pc?
<afkael> no..
<Tarrasquero> ese no es el canal
<Tarrasquero> flecha drecha
<Tarrasquero> hay mas canales
<molocoize> buenas
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal Oficial de *Soporte* de Ubuntu en Español | Charla general → /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic | ¿Pegar Texto? → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu 11.04 lanzado http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download | Ubuntu Open Week en español https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<Shapord> afkael, Tarrasquero mejor dile que instale Teamviewer y se lo haces tup :p
<Tarrasquero> no es el caso... ¬¬
<afkael> huy.. movi la ventana del terminal y se fue el carajo el escritorio..
<afkael> cómo es que reinicio las gráficas??
<Tarrasquero> sudo kdm restart
<Tarrasquero> creo que es asi
<Tarrasquero> si no, parecido
<afkael> voy a reiniciar..
<Tarrasquero> ufff
<Shapord> mmm
<Shapord> temaviewer, teamviewer la la lara laaa :p
<icedreame> joder tan malo es el 11.04
<mimecar> icedreame: por que es malo?
<icedreame> es que solo veo cosas negativas
<icedreame> xd
<forces> lo malo del 11.04 es unity para mi
<molocoize> es diferente
<icedreame> la mayoria de la gente dice que se vuelve al 10.10
<mimecar> molocoize:es igual
<icedreame> estoy a tiempo todavia xD
<forces> yo me regrese al 10.04 :P
<mimecar> solo usa unity por defecto
<molocoize> no hace falta no uses unity y esta icedreame
<mimecar> icedreame: si por no saber cambiar el gestor de ventanas se vuelven..
<Tarrasquero> lo que no vale a la papelera...
<mimecar> en la 11.10 ni actualizan
<icedreame> mmm airmong ect , problemas de compatibilidad?
<Tarrasquero> si para ti no es bueno unity... a la papelera
<mimecar> icedreame: de esos programas no hay soporte
<Tarrasquero> y se usa gnome y ya esta
<molocoize> eso es
<Tarrasquero> pero no se renuncia a las actualizaciones
<Shapord> mmm unity si es la voz, solo hay que conocerlo
<afkael> ahi volví!!
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: aprovecha hasta que salga la 11.10
<icedreame> mmm por lo que he leido he decidido esperar a actualizarlo
<Tarrasquero> es bueno tener el sistema actualizado
<Braiam> creo que estamos en ot?
<mimecar> Braiam: en el límite
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: eso era para mi?
<Braiam> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: no, en general
<Tarrasquero> Braiam: estamos en el topic :)
<Tarrasquero> amm, ok
<Tarrasquero> afkael entro para salir...
<Shapord> teamviewer lara la la laaa
<Shapord> denme una team!
<Shapord> denem una viewer!
<Shapord> XD
<Shapord> que dice!
<mimecar> Shapord: ?
<afkael> ahora si..
<Shapord> una broma a Tarrasquero  que esta padeciendo con afkael y que quizas lo puede ayduar mas rapido con el susodicho programa
<mimecar> Shapord: en el canal no se da soporte remoto
<Shapord> somso hombres de tecnologia :p debemos aprovecharla
<Tarrasquero> Shapord: hombre, manten la compostura
<Shapord> ok... me quedo calladito como los 70 miembros mas del canal :p
<Braiam> Shapord: o si quieres vas a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Shapord> ahi voyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<luckatoni> Shapord, controlate un poco hombre. que los 70 miembros estan mejor callados que diciendo tonterias
<luckatoni> Buenas Sr. cousteau
<cousteau> o/
<icedreame> ara engo
<afkael> podrás ser recordmydesktop el que está malconfigurado??
<casa> hola
<casa> como puedo usar mi celular con android como router wifi?
<casa> en ubuntu claro
<mimecar> casa: si no tienes android 2.2, no se si podrás
<m4v> casa: igual no veo donde es Ubuntu relevante en eso
<casa> si lo tengo :)
<mimecar> casa: entonces busca la opción en el móvil porque si que está
<mimecar> ubuntu no interviene en la conexión
<casa> creo que no se entendio, quiero usar mi android como adaptador wifi para el pc
<casa> me equivoque al escribir router
<mimecar> cuando conectes el móvil al pc te saldrá la opción
<mimecar> puedes navegar a traves del móvil
<mimecar> pero convertirlo en una tarjeta wifi no creo
<Braiam> casa: tendrán que disculparme por el nombre del blog pero aqui hay información relevante http://mothercluckerblogger.blogspot.com/2011/02/android-phone-wireless-adapter-for-pc.html
<casa> sip, eso era ,es que necesito wifi ahora y lo unico que tengo a mano es mi celular
<casa> Braiam gracias voy a chekar
<Braiam> casa: leé el link ^^
<casa>  Braiam pero pdanet esta para ubuntu?
<Braiam> casa: según el link pdanet convierte tu dispocitivo en un WiFI-usb
<casa> si, pero parece que solo funciona en windows
<Braiam> casa: http://www.junefabrics.com/android/faq.php
<Braiam> Is Linux (Ubuntu etc.) supported?
<casa> :(
<casa> solo bluetooth
<casa> igual muchas gracias por la ayuda
<casa> voy a probar ese pdanet
<afkael> no entiendo que pasa.. pero sigo sin poder capturar el mic..
<afkael> ahora me voy, veré si puedo más tarde..
<afkael> Saludos
<n-iCe> hi
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos
<Soupermanito> hola n-iCe
<Soupermanito> !hola d0lph1n
<kubot> d0lph1n: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<yadira> hola muchachos,,problemas con disco externo = http://imagebin.org/152841
<yadira> este parece que quiere permisos o algo asi
<mimecar> yadira: desconectastes bien el disco la última vez?
<yadira> ese no c desconecta nunca,,el siempre esta conectado
<Shapord> chau
<mimecar> ¿apagas bien el ordenador o a lo bestia?
<yadira> que caballeroso,,,yo c como apagarla,,e inclusive si le doy al boton de apagar ella se apaga tomando el prosedimiento normal de ella
<mimecar> yadira: si desconectas el disco duro o reinicias se pueden perder datos en un disco duro
<mimecar> el sistema detecta eso y no lo monta
<yadira> como lo monto manual,,o le dai permisos,,viste la foto que subi ?
<mimecar> que sistema de archivos usas?
<yadira> el de ese es ntfs
<mimecar> creo que existe fsck.ntfs
<Braiam> yadira: tienes windows instalado
<Braiam> mimecar: creo que un autochk es mejor :)
<mimecar> mis discos usan fat32
<mimecar> con fsck lo compruebo directamente
<yadira> Braiam, nop esa porqueria lo que hace es darme dolor de cabeza..el disco es de data solamente,,Fotos,Musica,Videos,Programas ect
<Braiam> yadira: es un disco externo?
<yadira> si externo
<yadira> fat32 no me dejan guardar archivos con mas de 4 gigas
<mimecar> mientras no tengas imágenes de dvd, no llegas al límite
<yadira> peliculas es uno de mis hobbies,,me encantan y no me gustan limitaciones en cuanto a guardar mi data
<yadira> y menos cuando c trata de guardar un proyecto que llevo desde mucho
<yadira> entonces,,para el disco,,que le hago ?
<yadira> en grupos y usuarios le cambio algo
<mimecar> mira si existe fsck.ntfs
<yadira> o que ?
<yadira> lo instalo o en terminal le tiro el comando ?
<mimecar> desde la consola
<mimecar> sudo fsck.nts
<mimecar> .ntfs
<mimecar> si no lo encuentras, busca en la red como se comprueba que no tiene errores un disco ntfs
<OMG_ESS> hola
<OMG_ESS> es posible, tener más de un live cd en un DVD?
<mimecar> si instalas grub, puede
<erAbuelo> mm
<erAbuelo> no es tan simple
<OMG_ESS> algun tuto ?
<erAbuelo> ninguno bueno, que yo conozca
<OMG_ESS> en windows hay un programa que te permite
<OMG_ESS> xboot me parece
<erAbuelo> esos solo funcionan con algunas versiones de algunas distribuciones
<OMG_ESS> mm ok
<mimecar> OMG_ESS: si usas un usb lo tendrás más sencillo
<erAbuelo> mi recomendacion, que pruebes las que quieras de uno en uno y te quedes con una sola
<OMG_ESS> es que tengo varios dvd libres
<OMG_ESS> bueno gracias
<OMG_ESS> adios
<mimecar> erAbuelo: no le ha gustado la respuesta
<erAbuelo> pues ya la lleva clara xD
<eliamtr> hola
<eliamtr> alguien sabe que puedo hacer en firefox  que me sale este error?
<eliamtr> No Java support for APPLET tags please install java plugin for your browser!!
<mimecar> !java
<kubot> Para instalar aplicaciones restringidas (Flash, Java, MP3 y demás codecs de audio y video) ver (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<mimecar> tienes que instalar java
<eliamtr> cual java me recomienda para ubuntu 11.04?
<mimecar> solo tienes un o en los repositorios
<eliamtr> java-commom?
<mimecar> busca el paquete java6
<eliamtr> de esos paquetes tengo instala sun-java6.bib y sun-java6-jre
<eliamtr> .bin
<mimecar> eliamtr: en principio tienes la máquina virtual de java puesta
<mimecar> te faltará el plugin del navegador
<tabunet> Hola buenas tardes a todos
<eliamtr> ah oke
<tabunet> Bueno soy nuevo por aquí
<tabunet> me enteré ayer de los canales de irc de ubuntu gracias a la ubuntu open week
<mimecar> eliamtr: prueba  icedtea6-plugin
<eliamtr> ah okey
<eliamtr> gracias voy a pobarlo
<eliamtr> probarlo
<tabunet> aquí se puede charlar un poquito en general sobre ubuntu o sólo es soporte?
<petra> mmmmm hola
<Braiam> tabunet: solo soporte
<petra>  
<petra>   
<petra>  
<petra>  
<petra>  
<petra>   
<tabunet> ok gracias
<Dark4ngel> holaa wenass
<mimecar> !ot tabunet
<kubot> tabunet: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> tabunet: puedes usar ese canal
<Dark4ngel> alguien podria decirme porque en ubutu 11.04 el internet me va super lento respecto a win?? he mirado en informacion de conexion en ubuntu y pone controlador rt73 tengo que instalar esos drivers, y todo ira bien??
<mimecar> Dark4ngel: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<Dark4ngel> mimecar eso es lo del flash , fuentes etc etc?
<mimecar> no, las actualizaciones del sistema
<mimecar> que corrigen errores
<Braiam> y mejoran el rendimiento... (?)
<Dark4ngel> mimecar leyendo en internet encontre este comando sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade ?? a esto t refieres, si lo hice.
<Dark4ngel> o me equico?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> aunque el gestor de actualizaciones ya te lo hace
<mimecar> usa apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> no el que has puesto
<Dark4ngel> si las instale (me costo mucho xk me daba fallo de conexion)pero las instale, pero no reinice y sigue instalando cosas, puede ser por no reiniciar?
<mimecar> si has puesto las actualizaciones no te pueden salir más después
<Dark4ngel> ya ya, pero hacia falta reiniciar??
<mimecar> si has puesto actualizaciones del kernel, si
<Dark4ngel> ok, voy a probar a volver a ponerlo y  aaver si actualiza algo, o no, y se sigue el problema??
<Dark4ngel> mimecar-away ¿¿
<mimecar-away> Dark4ngel: en media hora estaré por aquí
<Dark4ngel> ok mimecar-away
<Dark4ngel> aroa entro.
<file_not_found4> hola, necesito ayuda con este error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606266/
<file_not_found4> me tiene loco este error
<mimecar> parece un error de pygtk
<file_not_found4> espero que alguien me pueda lanzar un salvavida
<mimecar> lanza python y carga el módulo gtk
<file_not_found4> vino despues de  compilar unass dependencias del nuevo chesse
<file_not_found4> mimecar: como hago eso?
<mimecar> si compilastes algo relacionado con gtk o python ahí tienes la causa
<mimecar> ¿que dependencias has compilado?
<file_not_found4> las de chesse
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> que dependencias
<file_not_found4> cairo, clutter, clutter-gst, gdk, pixbuf, glib-2.28.0, panngo y gtk+-3.0.9
<file_not_found4> rcairo
<cousteau> sip, definitivamente es un error en la biblioteca...
<mimecar> file_not_found4: ahí tienes la causa
<mimecar> lo has provocado al compilar esas librerías
<mimecar> y ha sido muy mala idea tocar librerías críticas
<file_not_found4> las tengo que desinstalar?
<mimecar> file_not_found4: si lo haces me parece que te quedas sin sistema
<mimecar> no te puedo asegurar que si las quitas siga funcionando
<file_not_found4> las librerias q compile, me refiero
<mimecar> gdk y glibc son importantes, si has sobreescrito las originales del sistema irá mal al quitarlas
<mimecar> puedes probar, pero no te aseguro que te funcione después el sistema
<file_not_found4> instalar las anteriores
<mimecar> los programas que compilas se quedan fuera del control del gestor de paquetes
<file_not_found4> por ej a gtk+ no pude instalarlo me dio error al hacer configure
<mimecar> file_not_found4: has compilado cosas que no deberías haberlo hecho
<mimecar> prueba a desinstalar desde el código que has compilado, pero ten un live cd a mano
<file_not_found4> desinstalar con make uninstall
<mimecar> por si te quedas sin sistema
<eliamtr> como se instala paquetes desde un cd live, hay algun comando para poner en mi source.list?
<mimecar> eliamtr: cuando reinicies perderás todo lo instalado
<file_not_found4> para otra vez como deberia compilar las dependencias
<file_not_found4> mimecar:
<mimecar> file_not_found4: no compilandolas
<mimecar> si pones librerías que están en el sistema, pueden interferir con lo que tienes instalado
<file_not_found4> y los programadores como hacen?
<fosco_> file_not_found4: no acabo de entender el motivo para compilar una nueva version de cheese
<mimecar> file_not_found4: los programadores usan la versión instalada en el sistema
<mimecar> o distribuciones más adelantas en versiones
<file_not_found4> aahh ahora entiendo
<mimecar> ¿para que quieres una versión de desarrollo de cheese?
<file_not_found4> creo que es release en maverick
<mimecar> si quieres programas recientes, usa la 11.04
<file_not_found4> ya desistale glib
<file_not_found4> con make uninstall
<mimecar> si el sistema no pasa a usar la versión antigua, adios ordenador
<lorena> Hola necesito ayuda urgete. Actualice a Natty y me dice que mi sistema no puede tener unity
<mimecar> no tendrás activada la aceleración 3D
<lorena> ya busque soluciones en blogs y ninguna funciono
<lorena> como la activo?
<file_not_found4> mimecar: ya estan desinstalados
<mimecar> lorena: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones del sistema?
<fosco_> lorena: hay q ir por pasos, primero saber que modelo de vga tienes
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<lorena> si,  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] (rev a1)
<fosco_> ok
<file_not_found4> mimecar: no puedo creerlo anduvooooooooooooo
<fosco_> ahora ver si tienes el driver activado
<lorena> ya no esta la forma que antes estaba para activar los efectos
<fosco_> glxinfo | grep -i render
<seyacat> como hago para desactivar el maximizado de la ventana cuando muevo la ventana al tope de la pantalla
<mimecar> seyacat: eso me parece que solo lo permite gnome 3
<lorena> fosco, pongo aqui lo que me sale?
<seyacat> solo gnome 3 permite desactivar?
<lorena> tengo activada el controlador (current version)
<lorena> fosco?
<lorena> me aparecio esto http://pastebin.com/ARJexqfU
<fosco_> ok, el 3D parece disponible
<lorena> ok
<fosco_> estas en ubuntu 11.04 ahora?
<lorena> si
<mimecar> seyacat: no se si unity lo permite
<mimecar> en todo caso, no instales gnome 3
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta unity --replace &
<fosco_> no cierres el terminal y fijate si aparecen errores
<luckatoni> se me quedo pillado el explorador de archivos, como hago para reniciarlo?gracias
<fosco_> luckatoni: alt+f2 nautilus -q
<file_not_found4> alguien tiene una multifunción epson tx-115
<luckatoni> se quedo muerto de todo,xd
<mimecar> luckatoni: ¿que le has hecho al pobre ordenador?
<luckatoni> mimecar, no se, le trato con cariño,xd pero le al hacer al hd externo sufrio mucho,xd
<fosco_> parece q lorena cerró el terminal :)
<file_not_found4> alguien tiene epson?
<luckatoni> bueno, recurri a apagar el hd y ya esta,xd
<Ahimsa> Hay que decir que Unity 2D me gusta más que 3D
<Ahimsa> Va MUY rápido
<fosco_> a mi me gusta más no usarlo ;)
<lore_> fosco, no funciono, le puse lo que dijiste, y si se activo pero se quedo pasmado todo
<lore_> tuve que apagar forzandola
<Ahimsa> También hay que decir que la parte del dock y de l barra de arriba y que se maximicen las ventanas es un avance muy positivo pero, por lo contrario, la parte del menú que se abre no acaba a ser del todo cómodo
<lore_> fosco, no funciono, sigo sin poder activar los efectos de escritorio, unity no corre.
<lore_> no se uqe mas puedo hacer
<fosco_> dio algun mensaje de error?
<lore_> solo vi una advertencia pero no puede ver mas por que se pasmo
<lore_> pero como que si corrio por que se veian las transparencias y todo pero solo eso
<fosco_> estaría bien poder leer los mensajes de error
<lore_> lo vuelvo a hacer y anoto espera
<lore_> como era el codigo?
<fosco_> unity --replace &
<Dark4ngel> hola
<Braiam> !paste | lore_
<kubot> lore_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Dark4ngel> mimecar hola
<mimecar> hola
<Dark4ngel> mimecar perdona las molestias, pero si stan todas las actualizaciones instaladas. jeje
<mimecar> ok
<ubuntu> tururu
<Dark4ngel> que debo de hacer?
<Algabe> una aplicacion para recuperar un password de un archivo .rar?
<mimecar> Dark4ngel: recuerdame el problema (tengo muchas cosas en la cabeza)
<Dark4ngel> ubuntu 11.04, me va lento el internet, en windows no
<Dark4ngel> mire en informacion de conexion  y en controlador me pone rt73
<mimecar> te va lento en todas las páginas web?
<Dark4ngel> sip
<Algabe> rt73 realtek
<mimecar> ¿conectas usando cable o wifi?
<Dark4ngel> wifi
<mimecar> podría ser cosa del driver
<mimecar> busca en google si tu modelo de tarjeta wifi tiene algún problema con la 11.04
<mimecar> nombre tarjeta + 11.04 en google
<Dark4ngel> es un usb
<Algabe> una aplicacion para recuperar un password de un archivo .rar? ¿alguna idea?
<Dark4ngel> utilizo un usb para wifi
<mimecar> Algabe: no se si en linux encontrarás ese tipo de aplicaciones
<ubuntu> !crack rar ubuntu
<kubot> ubuntu: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<lore_> fosco, me salio elmismo error pero solo pude copiar los ultimos resultados  no se si son errores
<ubuntu> !google crack rar ubuntu
<kubot> Simple RAR Cracker - theNinjaBunny.blog: <http://www.theninjabunny.com/217/simple_rar_cracker/>
<luckatoni> ubuntu, cual es la necesidad de utilizar .rar?
<Dark4ngel> Adaptador USB 2.0 de LAN inalámbrica Mini 802.11b/g
<Dark4ngel> NIC de Gigabit Ethernet PCI de la familia Realtek RTL8169/8110 (NDIS 6.20)
<Dark4ngel> ese es mi adaptador
<Dark4ngel> eej
<ubuntu> luckatoni, yo no soy el que pidio el consejo sino Algabe y no veo nada de malo en que lo use, que cada quien use lo que quiere, que ubuntu es compatible con todo n.n
<mimecar> ubuntuese "crack" solo es un programa que prueba contraseñas
<seyacat> estoy con gnome, y al pegar la ventana para arriba se maximiza, como descativo esa molesta opcion
<Algabe> que use que cosa?
<mimecar> si la contraseña es buena, no le servirá de nada
<fosco_> seyacat: eso es un efecto de compiz, ejecuta ccsm y cambialo, no recuerdo como se llama
<luckatoni> ubuntu, no dije que no lo usara, pero va nada,xd
<fosco_> pero ten cuidado con lo q tocas, cambiando opciones de ccsm es facil hacer petar unity
<ubuntu> luckatoni, ja xD
<mimecar> fosco_: mirar a unity ya provoxa eso :P
<mimecar> provoca
<seyacat> si lo busque ahi pero tampoco lo encontre
<fosco_> no recduerdo si es maximunize o es otro
<Dark4ngel> ey no meignoren k stoy loco buscando en google jasjas
<mimecar> Dark4ngel: cuando encuentres el reporte de bug avisa
<Dark4ngel> ok, tonces cosa de drivers, busco para el controlador rt73?
<seyacat> mmm no lo encuentro, como fastidia eso
<mimecar> Dark4ngel: no
<Dark4ngel> O_O
<Dark4ngel> xD
<mimecar> busca si tu modelo de wifi tiene alguna incompatibilidad con la 11.04
<Dark4ngel> el adaptador de usb dices!?
<mimecar> si
<Dark4ngel> 0k
<seyacat> ya lo encontre al fin
<seyacat> se llama GRID
<lore_> fosco, listo me tarde por uqe lo tuve que escribir en papel y depsues pasarlo a pastebin, esto fue lo unico que pude tomar http://pastebin.com/Dp2h0Lrf
<seyacat> estoy contento con gnome en natty, unity definitivamente aun no es para mi
<mimecar> seyacat: gnome es prácticamente igual al que tenías en la 10.10
<seyacat> probe con kde, y no pude ni conectarme a la red JAJA
<seyacat> ya estoy mal acostumbrado
<lore_> fosco, lo viste http://pastebin.com/Dp2h0Lrf
<mimecar> seyacat: si usas una red con essid oculto hay que hacer un paso extra en kde
<lore_> ?
<mimecar> lore_: puede ser que esté cenando fosco_
<lore_> ahh
<lore_> es que no puedo activar unity
<lore_> acabo de actualizar
<lore_> pero cuando lo activo si aparece univty pero se queda pasmado
<lore_> y no puedo mover nada
<seyacat> aaa cierto tengo un problema, en la universidad hay varios routers con el mismo ssid, pero el que queda al lado del curso no tiene red, y no hay forma de hacer que ignore es AP
<lore_> los unicos errores que pude anotar son estos http://pastebin.com/Dp2h0Lrf
<lore_> pero Fosco me dijo que si puedo tener la acelercion grafica
<fosco_> seyacat: creo q lo he encontrado
<mimecar> seyacat: en la configuración de red puedes obligar a que se conecte a un router
<mimecar> aunque compartan essid
<seyacat> si, vi que tiene la opcion essid, pero me ignora
<fosco_> desactiva el plugin grid
<Dark4ngel> mimecar no encuentro nada.. en el programa aida32 en win me dice esto Tarjeta de Red	Adaptador USB 2.0 de LAN inalámbrica Mini 802.11b/g  pero buscando por es enombre no sale nada
<Dark4ngel> xD
<mimecar> le puedes poner la mac del router
<seyacat> incluso e intentado con iwconfig ap xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<mimecar> Dark4ngel: con ese nombre no encontrarás nada
<seyacat> tendre limitantes en el driver de wireless
<seyacat> fosco_: si encontre el grid, pero edite la opcion del top edge, por que a los lados si me gusta
<mimecar> seyacat: pon la mac del route ren el panel de control de kde
<lore_> fosco_ viste el paste?
<Dark4ngel> mimecar ah.. tonces no se queponer.
<mimecar> el nombre del wifi
<mimecar> lo tienes en la parte de abajo del adaptador wifi
<Dark4ngel> turbo g usb adapter
<Dark4ngel> xD
<fosco_> seyacat: bueno, pues ese es
<mimecar> Dark4ngel: ya sabes
<Dark4ngel> vale
<fosco_> voy a probar unity 2D
<ionwind> hola
<Dark4ngel> mimecar o soy tonto buscando o n encuentro nada xDDD WIRELESS USB 125 MBPS (EW125TGUSB)
<Dark4ngel> y no encuentro naaa
<ionwind> hola mimecar
<ionwind> que tal
<ionwind> oye necesito saber porque no se instala esto: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mimecar> la consola te dirá el error
<ionwind> me pone command not found
<ionwind> correcto
<ionwind> que he hehco mal??
<ionwind> hecho+
<ionwind> *
<mimecar> ionwind: aptitude no viene en ubuntu de serie
<ionwind> no??
<ionwind> como que no?
<ionwind> entonces que hago?
<mimecar> usar apt-get
<ionwind> le meto entonces: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extra
<mimecar> es una opción
<Dark4ngel> alomejor soy tonto.. o algo.. en el cd del usb adapter me viene k un recuadro y sale el pinguino y abajo sale linux, eso es k en el cd, stan los drivers para linux tb!!????
<mimecar> Dark4ngel: el sistema si te reconoce la tarjeta
<ionwind> :)
<Dark4ngel> ah
<mimecar> si buscas si tiene algún fallo verás una forma de resolver el problema de velocidad
<ionwind> mimecar..... porque ese nick?
<mimecar> cual?
<ionwind> mimecar
<mimecar> secreto :P
<ionwind> juaz!
<ionwind> :P
<ionwind> bueno ya llevo tiempo con ubuntu y he tenido que reinstalar varias veces
<Dark4ngel> mimecar esque no se que fallo puede tener :S
<Dark4ngel> y stoy kemado de buscar en googl xD
<ionwind> siempre meto la pata y en actualizacion no se lo que hago que la termino cagando..... :(
<Dark4ngel> y na mas que encontre eso de los drivers de rt73 que no se si servira de algo
<ionwind> en fin asi el tema caerse y levantarse otra vez
<ionwind> la cosa es que no hay algo como el windows ( lose lo se... palabra maldita en estos lares...... ) pero que quieren por algun lado empezamos algunos
<mimecar> ionwind: en que actualización te falla?
<ionwind> algo como copia seguridad
<ionwind> pues la ultima que hice de 11.04
<ionwind> no me gusto nada...
<ionwind> osea el gnome no me hizo mucha gracia
<mimecar> ionwind: clona el disco duro antes de actualizar
<mimecar> solo tienes que seleccionar gnome clásico en el login
<mimecar> y es igual que en la 10.10
<ionwind> y no supe como volver atras a mi version anterior... asi que a volver a reinstalar todo desde el princio
<ionwind> ya pero algo hice que no me arrancaba se me que quedaba toda la pantalla negra
<mimecar> para la próxima, clona el disco duro antes
<ionwind> umm....
<ionwind> y como se hace eso??
<mimecar> te bajas clonezilla, siguiente, siguiente...
<mimecar> tienes que tener un disco duro externo
<ionwind> espera
<ionwind> que lo copio
<atotclic> buenas
<ionwind> a ver: sudo apt-get install clonezilla
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> clonezilla es un live cd, no puedes clonar algo que estas usando
<ionwind> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<ionwind> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está otro proceso usándolo?
<ionwind> corcholes
<ionwind> ahhh
<ionwind> osea tengo que bakar la iso quemarla y despues seguir las instrucciones dice no??
<mimecar> si, ¿tienes un disco duro externo?
<ionwind> tengo tengo 2
<ionwind> y tambien discos virgenes
<mimecar> externos? (o en discos físicos diferentes)
<ionwind> pues ambos
<mimecar> ok, cuando tengas un sistema que te funcione todo
<mimecar> lo clonas
<mimecar> después en 10 minutos lo puedes recuperar sin problemas
<ionwind> tengo uno 2.5" de 500 y despues un west digital de un tera para ver pelis :)
<ionwind> a ver, por ejem
<ionwind> ahora tengo todo lo que quiero...
<Dark4ngel> en la pagina oficial ni stan los drivers para este modelo de usb adapter :(
<Dark4ngel> xD
<atotclic> drivers para que???
<Dark4ngel> atotclic xk el internet me va lento en ubuntu y en win no
<mimecar> Dark4ngel: ¿ya has buscado si hay algún bug?
<atotclic> que internet
<Dark4ngel> mimecar yo no encuentro nada d bugs
<atotclic> que usb???
<atotclic> umts
<atotclic> gprs
<Dark4ngel> atotclic las paginas web, youtube casi ni me cargan las canciones..eetc etc..
<atotclic> o ADSL??
<ionwind> mimecar hay una version live y otra usb
<Braiam> Dark4ngel: provaste speedtest.net
<ionwind> pillo la live
<Dark4ngel> tengo adsl, y conecto por wifi
<Dark4ngel> si eske me tardo en bajar 370 kbs 10 minutos xDDDDDD
<ionwind> tanto??
<Braiam> Dark4ngel: puede ser el modulo wifi que este mal, pruva por cable
<ionwind> en 10 min me bajo yo casi 1 giga
<Dark4ngel> imposible, tengo el router en el salon
<Braiam> prueva*
<Braiam> D:
<atotclic> no tendras alguien en red
<atotclic> bajando pelis
<atotclic> que wifi tienes?
<Dark4ngel> el adaptador dices?
<atotclic> si
<Dark4ngel> el modelo es EW125TGUSB
<Dark4ngel> de ecom
<ionwind> yo tengo 10 mgas de adsl timofonica
<Dark4ngel> yo igual ionwind
<ionwind> bajo con fileserve o megaupload a 1,1 o 900
<Braiam> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<ionwind> casi siempre algunos picos de 1.5 y hasta 1.7!!!
<ionwind> sorry sorry :P
<ionwind> a ver mimecar
<Dark4ngel> cual puede ser el prblem???
<Enlil> hola
<Enlil> tengo una duda
<Enlil> antes sabía unan forma
<ionwind> la imagen despues como la vuelvo a instalar??
<Enlil> de mezclar un archivo rar
<Enlil> y meterlo dentro de una imágen
<Enlil> pero ya no recuerdo el comando
<Enlil> cualquier archivo no sólo rar
<Enlil> alguien sabe??
<Braiam> Enlil: mezclar? y brasero?
<Enlil> me refiero a una imagen jpg normal
<Enlil> por ejemplo
<Enlil> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1772040/ubuntu-fusion.jpg
<Enlil> pero no me acuerdo como lo hice
<ionwind> dark4ngel
<Enlil> cuando la descargas la renombras a rar
<Enlil> y luego descomprimes
<ionwind> sabes como va el clonezilla?
<Braiam> Enlil: cambiale la extención
<Enlil> a eso me refiero
<Dark4ngel> ionwind yo ni idea tio, lo siento
<Dark4ngel> ?(
<Braiam> Enlil: mv archivo.rar archivo.jpg
<atotclic> boton derecho comprimir
<ionwind> ok no probrem
<Dark4ngel> atotclic sabes algo de ke puede ser?
<gkahn_> hola muchachos, por fin pude instalar ubuntu sin perder mi particion de datos...
<atotclic> he mirado alguna cosa pero es antigua
<Enlil> mmm no funcionó...
<Enlil> bueno seguiré buscando
<atotclic> de subida que tal???
<Braiam> Dark4ngel: prueva con otro tipo de conección, o dispositivo
<gkahn_> instalé natty narwhal, pero no encuentro como agregar los demas repositorios
<Braiam> conecxion*
<atotclic> DarkAngel ira que no estes capado por el router o cualquier cosa
<Dark4ngel> capado?
<gkahn_> no encuentro los origenes de software desde el escritorio, como puedo agregar los non-free-codecs ?
<Dark4ngel> pero si en win me va genial..
<Dark4ngel> no creo..
<atotclic> capada la salida del router hacia ciertas paginas
<Dark4ngel> no no xk en win.. me pasaria lo mismo.. si es meterme a youtube x ejem. y me es imposible escuchar una cancion xDD
<Dark4ngel> me sale barba blanca y todo :
<Dark4ngel> )
<atotclic> si en win te va genial mira el controlador que utilizas
<Dark4ngel> (
<ionwind> osea a ustedes tambien les pasa??
<ionwind> a mi el youtube me da mas saltos que un yoyo
<atotclic> que navegador utilizais
<Dark4ngel> mozlla
<atotclic> y youtube utiliza flash
<atotclic> no es lo mismo descargar que navegar
<Enlil> al final lo encontré
<Dark4ngel> unke me problema no creo k sea por el mozilla, xk descargando de la termian para actualizar ubuntu.. madre mia..:(
<Enlil> http://gnometips.com/2010/01/17/ocultar-archivos-dentro-de-una-imagen-en-linux/
<Dark4ngel> grr
<ionwind> firefox
<Dark4ngel> terminal*
<atotclic> prueba de descargar algo por la terminal
<atotclic>  a ver la velocidad
<Enlil> gkahn_, has probado desde el centro de software?
<Dark4ngel> si el paekete ese de estras, cuando llegue a los fonts de microsoft
<atotclic> puede ser el navegador por culpa de los plugins
<atotclic> la instalacion es nueva
<Dark4ngel> me daba mazo errores al descargarlas las fuentes:S
<gkahn_> enlil: si diera con el... esta mas enrredado el unity... estaba acostumbrado al gnome
<Enlil> gkahn_,  prueba con sudo apt-get -y install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Enlil> gkahn_, entonces te recomiendo
<Enlil> que utilices el gnome tradicional
<atotclic> pues utilizar clasico
<Enlil> si no tienes demasiadas cosas en la sesión del unity
<Dark4ngel> atotclic tonces???que hago!!xDDDD
<atotclic> gkahn sal de la sesion e inicia con clasico
<Enlil> realmente tampoco, igualmente puedes utilizar lo mismo
<gkahn_> enlil, no tengo nada, esta recien instalado
<Enlil> pues entonces tienes que buscar la manera
<Enlil> para que cuando inicie
<Enlil> se ponga automáticamente en la sesión tradicional
<lore_> acabo de actualizar a NATTY  y resulta que no se puede usar unity, tengo una tarjeta NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300
<Enlil> seguro que aquí saben como hacer eso
<lore_> me urge no encuentro las solucion
<lore_> ya probe todo loque encontre en los blogs y nada
<lore_> por favor!! = (
<ionwind> umm
<atotclic> prueba de instalar crome desde centro sofware
<ionwind> lo mismo que a mi
<gkahn_> sep, eso voy hacer una vez termine de actualizar todo el sistema, debo dejar listo el virtualbox para abrir el windows de donde debo sacar el informa para el jefe
<ionwind> tube q volver a maverik
<atotclic> el problema no es la grafica es el monitor
<atotclic> detecta tamaños frecuencia y todo y te da lo que es mejor para tu hardware
<gkahn_> tratare de entenderme con unity un poco, vamos a darle una oportunidad
<atotclic> prueba con clasico gkahn
<lore_> necesito ayuda para arrancar unity y la aceleracion grafica
<lore_> porfavor!! = (
<atotclic> para compiz y emerald
<Braiam> !tab | atotclic
<kubot> atotclic: Puedes usar <tab> para completar nombres/nicks en el IRC asi como ficheros y directorios en la terminal (bash).
<Braiam> lore_: tienes todas las actualizaciones
<ionwind> bueno a mimi
<ionwind> chaooo
<atotclic> darkangel prueba la consola para descargar
<lore_> Braiam: si tengo todas
<Braiam> lore_: que tarjeta grafica tienes?
<lore_> Braiam:  NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300
<Dark4ngel> atotclic si cuando descargue los ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dark4ngel> cuando llego a las fonts
<Dark4ngel> que descarga exes, daba todo el rator fallo de conexion y tiempo expirado
<Dark4ngel> y tardaba mil asta k daba
<lore_> alguna sugerencia?
<atotclic> la conexion depende de dos factores del tuyo y el del servidor externo
<gkahn_> oigan como instalo el flshplayer para natty 64 bits?
<atotclic> lore_:  entra en ubuntu clasico
<atotclic> y prueba alli
<Dark4ngel> atotclic voy a probar a descargar algo por la terminal, que me recomiendas¿
<lore_> ahora estoy en el clasico
<lore_> ya probe con unity y se pasma toda
<Braiam> lore_: prueba con unity2d
<lore_> como?
<lore_> pero se supone que tengo capacidad para la aceleraci{on grafica
<Braiam> ve a Systema, Controladores Adicionales
<gkahn_> alguien sabe como instalar flshplayer para natty narwhal 64 bits??
<atotclic> sudo apt-get update
<Braiam> lore_: ve a Systema, Controladores Adicionales
<Dark4ngel> eso ya sta instalado todo xD
<atotclic> mira en mi web
<lore_> ya habia estado ahi solo tengo dos opciones el 173 y la current version
<Braiam> lore_: desactiva el driver en uso
<lore_> ok
<Braiam> lore_: desactiva el current version
<lore_> ok
<lore_> ahi voy
<Braiam> lore_: reinicia
<atotclic> prueba la 173
<atotclic> y reibnicia
<lore_> ok ahora vuelvo
<Braiam> lore_: inicia sesión de nuevo y activa ahora Experimental 3D Support for nVidia cards que debería aparecer
<lore_> ok
<lore_> hasta ahora no ha aparecido esa
<lore_> ahora vuevlo
<atotclic> gkahn_: mira el privado
<Dark4ngel> atotclic y si descarga bien, entonces es el firefox¿?
<atotclic> si mira en mi web
<atotclic> flash
<Dark4ngel> si, pero es 32-bit
<Dark4ngel> xD
<Dark4ngel> yo
<atotclic> es lo mismo
<atotclic> o instala crhome
<Dark4ngel> ok voy a probar cosas
<atotclic> bueno me voy a la cama
<Dark4ngel> ok atotclic voy a probar
<Dark4ngel> descansa xD
<nuevo> holas soy nuevo y estoy instalando lubuntu...
<nuevo> pero no se como instalar sobre la particion de linux mint q probe primero
<atotclic> y que problema tienes
<atotclic> nuevo
<atotclic> escritorio ligero
<nuevo> quiero instalar lubuntu sobre la particion de linux mint
<atotclic> rapido
<nuevo> si
<nuevo> es que linux mint es muy pesado (la pc es vieja)
<atotclic> y como lo quieres hacer
<nuevo> quiero tener xp y lubuntu en lugar de mint(xp ya esta instalado)
<atotclic> formateando???? o instalando en otra particion
<nuevo> instalarlo en la particion del mint
<atotclic> xp va muy lento con sp3
<nuevo> lo tengo en sp1
<nuevo> es una pc vieja.. pero quiero probar mi experiencia con linux
<atotclic> pues hazlo desde un live cd o desde un pendrive
<nuevo> eso mismo estoi haciendo
<atotclic> lo unico que te puedo decir que cacbaras instalandolo en toda la particion
<nuevo> pero no me da la opcion o no la veo para instalarlo sobre la particion destinada a mint
<atotclic> mejor dicho todo el disco
<atotclic> entra en manual y te enseña las particiones que tienes
<Braiam> nuevo: guiado - todo el disco
<nuevo> si, eso quera hacerlo pero lo q pasa es que tengo programas q no corren en linux sino en lubuntu
<waiked> nasss
<nuevo> pero puedo instalarlo sobre la paritcion de mint?
<atotclic> si la formatea
<nuevo> pero no borrara el winXP??
<atotclic> no
<Braiam> nuevo: linux es en nucleo y edu/l/k/x/ubuntu tienen el nuecleo linux
<atotclic> pero tiene sque saber cual es la de win i la de mint
<Braiam> nuevo: apagaste windows?
<nuevo> s
<nuevo> si
<nuevo> botee des el usb
<Braiam> nuevo: apagaste todos los sistemas en todos los discos?
<nuevo> si
<nuevo> creo
<nuevo> :S
<atotclic> jajajja
<nuevo> io reinicie mi pc y botee primero el usb
<nuevo> donde se encuentra lubuntu
<nuevo> y de ahi estoi corriendo
<Braiam> nuevo: si no lo apagas podrías ocasionar que el grub no se instale correctamente y tener tu sistema inarrancable
<nuevo> y como lo apago ??
<Braiam> entras en cada uno de ellos y lo apagas D:
<nuevo> ah
<nuevo> eso esta hecho puesto a q reinice mi pc
<Braiam> nuevo: tampoco tienes ningun disco en uso/montado
<nuevo> no
<Braiam> nuevo: entonces en modo manual busca la partición ext3/4 y pon la raiz (/) ahí
<Braiam> como punto de montaje
<nuevo> braiam tengo abierto el instalador y me dan 3 opciones
<bollullera> a ver, para el chico o chica que decía antes que no le iba lo de Unity y la aceleración gráfica
<bollullera> decirle que  a mí hasta ahora tampoco me funcionaba
<Braiam> Guiado - Todo el Disco, Manual y Guiado - Usando el Espacio más grande?
<bollullera> también tengo una tarjeta gráfica Nvidia Geforce Go 7300 y no había forma de cargar Unity
<Braiam> bollullera: misma tarjeta grafica?
<atotclic> manual
<Braiam> bollullera: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/728745
<bollullera> ni tampoco me funcionaba lo de los efectos de escritorio en el escritorio clásico de gnome
<bollullera> al final lo he conseguido arreglar
<Braiam> bollullera: tiene un bug la tajeta grafica
<atotclic> bollullera y que monitor tienes????
<bollullera> desactivé el controlador privativo de nvidia current
<Braiam> (o mejor dicho los drivers)
<bollullera> y activé el experimental 3D
<bollullera> y además en un fichero /etc/environment puse esto UNITY_FORCE_START=1
 * Braiam creé haber dicho eso antes (?)
<bollullera> guardar y listo
<bollullera> luego reiniciar
<bollullera> y ya está. arreglado!
<bollullera> Braiam: no tengo ningún monitor. uso portátil
<nuevo> me manda 3 particiones: ntfs, xt4, swap
<Braiam> bollullera: realmente lo que estás haciendo es saltandote la restricción
<Braiam> nuevo: pon el punto de montaje (/) en la ext4 y marca <formatear>
<atotclic> eliges ext4 para /      y swap para ntercambio
<nuevo> ok
<atotclic> guarda cambios en disco
 * Braiam creía que las pantallas de los portatiles erán tambien monitores
<atotclic> e instaa
<Braiam> atotclic: a quíen?
<nuevo> braiam: creo q ya entendi... las particiones de linux tienen extension xt*
<nuevo> gracias por la ayuda... instalare
<bollullera> sí Braiam , pero me refiero que no es monitor aparte. uso un portátil Acer Aspire
<atotclic> braiam segun que portatil no te coge unity
<Braiam> ...
<atotclic>  yo tengo un acer de17 pulgadas uy no lo coje sin enmbargo en el aspire one si
<atotclic> bollullera: que portatil aspire
<bollullera> acer aspire 9410
<atotclic> es grande
<atotclic> la pantalla
<atotclic> ???
<bollullera> tiene pantalla 17 pulgadas
<atotclic> pues sal de la sesion y entra con unity
<bollullera> pero si a mí sí me funciona Unity
<atotclic> si no entra es por culpa del monitor =pantalla
<bollullera> ahora perfecto
<atotclic> entonces???
<bollullera> lo que expliqué antes era para un chico que decía que no le funcionaba
<bollullera> un tal Lore_ pero creo que se ha ido
<atotclic> ok tambien yo se loe explicaba
<atotclic> bueno mucha garcias
<bollullera> hasta ayer a mí no me funcionaba tampoco
<atotclic> gracias
<atotclic> y eso
<bollullera> pero era porque tenía instalado el controlador privativo Nvidia-current
<atotclic> ok
<bollullera> pero lo quité y puse el experimental, (nouveau creo que es no?)
<atotclic> necesita aceleracion
<atotclic> nouveau si creo que es para ati
<atotclic> bueno me voy a la cama
<luckatoni> a alguien al instalar Gnome3 se le pone la pantalla negra?
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-12
<kubot> Announcement from my owner (m4v): Ya empieza la tercera jornada de Ubuntu Open Week en español, canal #ubuntu-charlas. Más información https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<nuevo> join #ubuntu - es
<nuevo> hola
<nuevo> tengo problema en la instalacion de lubuntu
<nuevo> me sale un mensaje de error
<nuevo> durante la instalacion
<nuevo> holas??
<aguitel> que mensaje
<m4dv0y> Hola amigos/amigas. Deseria consultarles sobre algún repositorio o software para montar una wiki  ¿Cuál es mejor?
<Hellkar> PREGUNTA: ¿Ubuntu 11.04 tiene problemas con el nouveau y las tarjetas de video Nvidia? yo lo traté de probar en un pendrive y les ventanas me titilaban y se ponían negras, no se si instalarle estoy con el 10.04 LTS
<Hellkar> ups buenas noches con todos:)
<asnos> alguno sabe como configurar unos botones extra de un mouse?
<vientosolar> pregunta. Alguien sabe como reconfiguro el teclado numerico de mi labtop funcionaba hasta antes de activar el controlador ATI
<katarcis> saben porque no me sale "extraer aqui" cuando doy click derecho
<Genelyk> Ola
<Genelyk> una pregunta
<Genelyk>  alguien
<Genelyk>  sabe como renombrar  varios archivos
<Soupermanito> los seleccionas todos y pones renombrar en el menu contextual
<Genelyk>  el pyrename  seleccion los archivos pero no se activa  el rename
<Genelyk>  Soupermanito  eso es con nautilus veras?
<Soupermanito> en thunar al menos tenes varias opciones de filtro
<Soupermanito> no se, no uso nautilus :/ supongo que será igual
<Genelyk> toy en gnome
<Soupermanito> :/ supongo que será igual, seleccionalos todos y pone renombrar, tal ves funcione. si no instala thunar XD
<Genelyk> no funciona
<Genelyk> ya encontre
<Genelyk>  algun tonto  lo puso para q primero le de en vista previa ..
<katarcis> !lazor targetip=127.0.0.1 message=test_test port=80 method=tcp wait=false random=true
<kubot> katarcis: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<katarcis> jaja
<m4v> -n katarcis
<m4v> viste
<SergioMeneses> m4v, la sacaste del canal?
<m4v> eh, no. salió él solo :P el "-n katarcis" fué un chiste
<SergioMeneses> m4v, jaja se vio como si lo hubieras botado xD
<point> tengo una duda
<point> alguien save si el amule se le puede configurar el mismo puerto del trasmission
<point> lo que pasa es que no c la clave de mi router entonces no puedo habrir los puertos
<forces> point,  si en realidad es tuyo, puedes hablar a la tu ISP y ellos te la dan
<point> emmmm
<forces> sino debe estar en la etiqueta trasera del router, o en algún documento en la caja
<point> lo que pasa es que yo la cambia osea eya venia con la clave por defecto que era admin pero yo establesi otra y puff se me olvido
<Braiam> point: tiene un boton de reset?
<point> ya lo oprimi pero no reeestablece la clave original es un cisco DPC2325
<point> ??
<Braiam> point: dejalo presionado por 1 minuto, a ver
<point> ok hare el intento
<point> pero sera ya mañana porque el router esta en la otra avitacion y hay ya estan durmiendo
<Soupermanito> D: POR DIOS, >HABITACIÓN >AHÍ
<point> pero igual me continua la duda -"aunque lo del router me sirve mucho"- de si el amule funciona con algún otro puerto si si funciona con el puerto del trasmission
<point> jajajajajaja
<Braiam> point: sí, siempre y cuando transmission no esté funcionando
<point> ok gracias
<point> voy a hacer el ensayo
<Braiam> point: por cierto el man http://www.cisco.com/web/consumer/support/userguides2/4024320-new.pdf
<point> si ya lo descargue pero no me dice nada referente a recuperar passwor perdidos
<Braiam> point: creo que buscas la sección Reset to Defaul (?)
<Braiam> Default*
<point> en eso estoy a ver si fue que me falto leer algo antes
<point> grax
<Braiam> ‏ok
<ivedci89> hola mi gente estoy re cansado pero no paro de explorar ubuntu 11.04
<ivedci89> me encanta!!
<ivedci89> no puedo criticar nada aun jaja... es todo excelente.
<Braiam> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Braiam> point: dejá el username y password en blanco y deberás entrar. pag. 25 :=)
<point> Braiam dice -"aunque mi ingles es un poco malo"- que si lo dejo presionado por mas de 2 segundos vuelve a la configuración de fabrica esto incluye los password
<Braiam> point: el problema es que no dejas en blanco ambos campos
<point> nop con las opciones en blanco nop
<point> si si lo hago y ni asi funciona
<Braiam> y con el que vino de tu ISP?
<point> ha ver el que vino era el de por default "los dos campos en blanco" pero yo los cambie por un user y una pass personal la cual olvide por completo
<Braiam> point: debén ser 10 a 60 seg
<point> ya que como esto casi no lo utilizaba en windows esos datos se me olvidaron
<katarcis> ¿En qué ciudad nació Campus Party?
<Braiam> eh?
<point> humm?
<m4v> kubot: dile a katarcis sobre offtopic
<kubot> katarcis: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<Braiam> point: /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic ya que estamos hablando de un router no de ubuntu
<point> ok
<vaycro> buenas tengo instalado el ubuntu 11.04
<vaycro> y en synaptic aparece instalado el compiz, pero no se como activarlo o abrir...
<vaycro> alguien puede ayudarme?
<Braiam> !ccsm | vaycro
<kubot> vaycro: Para habilitar la personalización avanzada de los efectos de escritorio en Ubuntu: instala "compizconfig-settings-manager" ó "simple-ccsm". Si instalas el último, una nueva opción aparecerá en tu configuración de apariencia - Mira también !compiz - Ayuda en #compiz
<vaycro> ok, gracias Braiam, ya estoy descargando
<fosco_> buenas
<xuzas> buenos dias por la mañana :D
<Necrosis> hello there
<fosco_> hola
<Necrosis> habllas espanol
<fosco_> claro
<fosco_> este es un canal para soporte de ubuntu en español
<Necrosis> pues que bien en la comunidad UNIX
<justaguestasking> Hola
<justaguestasking> Alguien ha tenido problemas en ubuntu 11.04 con los drivers Nvidia y Unity?
<fosco_> yo no
<justaguestasking> Tengo una Nvidia FX5200 y no puedo usar Unity, solo Gnome classic
<justaguestasking> No salen los botones, ni las barras, solo el fondo de escritorio. Y cuando le doy al botón secundario el menu aparece y desaparece
<justaguestasking> bueno, aparece muy poquito, centésimas de segundo y desaparece unos segundos
<fosco_> necesitarás activar el soporte 3D antes de poner unity
<fosco_> con esa nvidia tan vieja no se si se podrá
<justaguestasking> No se a que te refieres, pero entré en gnome classic, instale los drivers privativos esos 173 y reinicie
<justaguestasking> seguia pasando lo mismo
<fosco_> comprueba q tienes 3D con el comando glxinfo | grep -i render
<justaguestasking> No lo tengo
<fosco_> no tienes que
<justaguestasking> lo instalo desde gnome terminal?
<justaguestasking> el programa glxinfo
<fosco_> pues instalalo
<fosco_> el propio comando te habrá dicho como hacerlo
<justaguestasking> direct rendering: Yes
<justaguestasking> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX 5200/AGP/SSE2
<fosco_> ok, pues parece q tienes 3D
<justaguestasking> pero no Unity
<fosco_> vamos a probar a lanzar manualmente unity
<fosco_> a ver si da algun error
<fosco_> cierra todo lo q tengas abierto porque el escritorio se podría bloquear
<fosco_> en un terminal ejecuta unity --replace &
<fosco_> fijate bien en los posibles mensajes de error y no cierres el terminal
<justaguestasking> Que raro, ahora tengo unity como por encima de gnome, en el terminal no salen errores, solo warning
<fosco_> pues no parece haber ningun problema con unity en tu sistema
<fosco_> quizá lo q está mal es la definicion de la sesion
<fosco_> :-?
<justaguestasking> como tambien probé unos drivers que se llaman Nouveau y me sale unity como con esos drivers, en los que no se ven los iconos de la derecha, aunque funcionan
<justaguestasking> paso el ratón por encima, salen los nombres, puedo abrir cosas, pero no se ven los iconos
<justaguestasking> ni siquiera los que arrastro y suelto, que si se ven en el escritorio
<justaguestasking> vengo de windows y creo que me voy a comprar un equipo de escalada para subir la curva de aprendizaje... gracias por vuestra atención. Investigaré un poco por ahí.
<xuzas> ahora hay conflictos
<biker> ubuntueros
<biker> una pregunta
<biker> estoy tratando de actualizar de 10.10 a 11.04
<biker> pero no me aparece el update =/
<biker> cómo le hago el upgrade?
<MaRk-I> biker:  alt+f2  update-manager   ?
<biker> MaRk-I, no me aparece que haya versión nueva =/
<fosco_> biker, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && update-manager
<biker> fosco_, gracias :D
<fosco_> actualiza únicamente si estás convencido de que quieres usar unity
<fosco_> y saca copia de seguridad de tus datos importantes
<biker> fosco_, pss es un amigo el que quiere actualizar
<biker> yo sólo le estoy ayudando :P
<biker> yo uso arch linux :)
<fosco_> pues lo q he dicho q se lo aplique el amigo
<biker> fosco_, claro :P
<biker> gracias :)
<arlosirc> buenas. no me aparece en aplicaciones al inicio, la opción de guardar sesión en ubuntu. alguien sabe cómo puedo hacerlo, por favor? gracias
<aguitel> [GuS]: estas aca?
<justaguestasking> hola, googleando, me he dado cuenta de que no soy el único que tiene problemas co la tarjeta nvidia y unity http://fossplanet.com/f10/%5Bbug-772207%5D-%5Bnew%5D-version-173-14-30-buggy-geforce-fx-5200-a-142122/index3.html
<justaguestasking> pero no sé si tengo que reportarlo, si lo van a solucionar, o si natty ya no será compatible con las tarjetas medio viejas como la mia
<jorge> buen dia a todos
<jorge> tengo un atasco con la wifi VIA VT6655 el asunto es que instale ndiswrapper descargue los controladores privativos entiendase .inf los copie en una carpeta especifica ejecute ndiswarpper -i para instalar edite /etc/networking/interfaces y realize un modprobe
<jorge> hasta alli todo bien
<jorge> me conecte a la wifi de la universidad al llegar a casa no reconoce la wifi y hoy en la mañana tampoco hice un iwconfig y no aparece wlan0
<jorge> por lo q ejecute modprobe de nuevo y aparecio wlan0 pero aun no puedo ver las wifi
<jorge> no las detecta alguna sugerencia
<fosco_> tendrás q volver a ejecutar desde el paso del modprobe
<jorge> eso hice y ya la ve desde consola la interfaz wlan0
<jorge> pero al scannear las wifi no ve ninguna
<fzeta> Ieeep Perlas! nas tardes:)
<jorge> es decir la interfaz esta alli inclusive hice un restart de los demonios de red
<jorge> pero nada
<jorge> otra duda es como hago para no tener que ejecutar modprobe en cada reinicio
<fosco_> coloca el nombre del modulo en el archivo /etc/modules.conf
<jorge> ok gracias por eso ahora como vuelvo a ver las redes wifi
<fosco_> lcomprueba las redes disponibles con sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<jorge> ok eso hare verifique y no tengo el archivo /etc/modules.conf sera que lo creo ?
<fosco_> puede que no se llame exactamente así, lo dije de memoria
<fosco_> conf.modules o modules.d/conf
<jorge> ok ejecute iwlist y aparece la wifi
<jorge> como me conecto a ella via consola
<fosco_> lo mejor sería hacerlo desde el gestor de red
<jorge> y por que entorno grafico no la escannea por mi no hay lio lo que pasa es que esta compu es de mi novia y debo dejarle las cosas faciles
<jorge> aja intento desde el gestor
<jorge> pero no la ve
<jorge> e alli el dilema
<fosco_> para aprender a hacerlo por consola leete esto http://danubuntu.wordpress.com/2008/06/23/configurar-el-wi-fi-usando-la-consola-de-linux-ubuntu/
<jorge> gracias
<xblaster> holas
<xblaster> porque estoy baneado alguien me puede decir, si nunca entro a ese canal?
<SergioMeneses> xblaster, cual canal?
<xblaster> entre a undernet, al canal de arequipa
<xblaster> y ahi no me dejan entrar baneado
<xblaster> porque, si hace 15 años que no entro a ese canal
<SergioMeneses> xblaster, no ni idea... jeje no conozco esos canales
<fosco_> xblaster, eso tendrás que preguntarlo en undernet, aquí no tenemos nada q ver con esa red
<arlosirc> buenas. qué programa de sincronización puedo gastar en ubuntu please?
<SergioMeneses> xblaster, eres de Ecuador?
<SergioMeneses> o Peru?
<xblaster> peru
<SergioMeneses> xblaster, #ubuntu-pe
<xblaster> oki gracias
<SergioMeneses> arlosirc, prueba el rsync :D
<SergioMeneses> a mi me funciona
<arlosirc> modo gui?
<SergioMeneses> arlosirc, si... el gui es unpaquete aparte pero se monta :D
<arlosirc> cómo se llama el gui del rsync
<SergioMeneses> arlosirc, sino aqui tienes otro http://www.ubuntips.com.ar/2008/11/03/synkron-140-sincronizacion-de-carpetas/
<SergioMeneses> arlosirc, un segundo hago un apt-cache
<luckatoni> Buenas a todos
<SergioMeneses> arlosirc, se llama gtkrsync
<SergioMeneses> luckatoni, buenas
<arlosirc> gracias
<SergioMeneses> arlosirc, dale!
<luckatoni> si quiero que al iniciar el sistema, ya me aparezca montada una partición , en que archivo era?
<SergioMeneses> luckatoni, mmm... hay tienes q hacer un script q monte la partición y decirle al sistema q cuando se arranque ejecute ese script
<fosco_> luckatoni, define la particion en /etc/fstab
<luckatoni> fosco_, y en rclocal?
<fosco_> lo correcto es /etc/fstab
<SergioMeneses> fosco_, je! esa no me la sabia! ...
<luckatoni> fosco_, ok, pues lo hare ahi,xd
<SergioMeneses> mira hay vacante en canonical http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/05/12/qa-community-coordinator-inquire-within/
<luckatoni> SergioMeneses, , explicame eso de vacante en canonical,xd
<SergioMeneses> luckatoni, hay un puesto de trabajo
<SergioMeneses> mira el link
<preiero> como esta la gente de españa aqui? desde venezuela les envio mis saludo y en lo posible las oraciones para que puedan salir adelante despues del terremoto
<preiero> desde que instale ubuntu 10.10 he tenido dos problemas uno es el wi-fi y el otro es el que he descubierto hace poco, cuando grabo voz no se porque al reproducir el audio noto que se repite alguna que otra frace como si fuera un loop
<JRamirez696> PREGUNTA: tengo varios archivos en varios directorios y quiero saber que archivos contienen una palabra "X".. ver digamos la ruta o el nombre del archivo que contienen esta palabra.. creo que era una variable del grep... o egrep -R pero no recuerdo mucho.. alguien me ayuda?
<exio_Esc> Hola
<exio_Esc> e250d
<exio_Esc> ubuntu 9.10
<exio_Esc> tengo un problema con una lexmark ..
<fosco_> JRamirez696, grep -R "cadena" ruta/
<exio_Esc> estoy en la escuela ¬¬"
<JRamirez696> fosco_, .. sip.. gracias.. casualmente lo acabo de encontrar.
<Guest46162> ahora si.. alguna idea? :S
<fosco_> alguna idea de que
<Exio_esc> la impresora ..
<Exio_esc> lexmark e250d
<Exio_esc> D:
<Exio_esc> ._.
<Exio_esc> fosco_: ..
<Exio_esc> esta en red
<fosco_> que le pasa a esa impresora
<Exio_esc> en otra  pc con windows
<Exio_esc> no encuentro el ppd
<Exio_esc> :P en ningun lado sale :P
<fosco_> en principio no hay nada q añadir, vas a sistema - administracion - impresoras y la agregas
<Exio_esc> salen los modelos despues
<Exio_esc> si.. es que no la encuentro ahi
<Exio_esc> si}
<Exio_esc> la agrego.. y me quedo al elegir ppd
<Exio_esc> alguna idea? :D
<fosco_> nunca he tenido q ponerle nada de ppd
<Exio_esc> es que si mando "siguiente" no funka la impresora
<Exio_esc> me voy..
<Exio_esc> nos vemos :D
<Soupermanito> Exio_esc, por favor no uses el [Enter] como signo de puntuación, escribi todo lo que puedas en una sola linea, y usa los signos de puntuacion adecuados, ahora justo no hay nadie mas hablando, pero si lo hubiera seria increiblemente confuso seguirte y nadie podria ayudarte.
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Soupermanito> !hola erAbuelo
<kubot> erAbuelo: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<erAbuelo> :)
<luckatoni> PREGUNTA : A alguien le pasa que cuando le da a reiniciar , solo le cierra la sesión?
<javier_> hola
<javier_> alguien me puede audar?
<nycko> @ask javier_
<javier_> necesita saber como configuro kubuntu 11.4 para que todo me quede en español
<javier_> hola, alquin me puede ayudar?
<BsdNeo> @ask javier_
<BsdNeo> no salio :)
<javier_> que debo hacer?
<luckatoni> javier_, no se bien, pero busca informacion sobre este paquete "kde-i18n-es"
<javier_> ok gracias
<Robocop> hola buenos dias
<Robocop> alguien me puede decir que programa bajar
<Robocop> para usarlo como messenger
<Soupermanito> emesene
<Soupermanito> o aMSN
<Robocop> ok gracias
<Soupermanito> o pidgin, o kopete, o empathy, o no se como un millon mas
<Soupermanito> XD
<preiero> Robocop... he probado empaty y me gusta
<happyaron> hello everyone, I am learning Spanish and I need some help to input Spanish with my US keyboard, can you help me?
<xuzas> nosotros no podemos hablar ingles aqui, y los americanos sí?
<preiero> hello happyaron
<happyaron> preiero: hello
<pixhelado> hola, alguien me ayuda con mi pantalla blanca (unity) he probado a reinstalarlo todo y sigue igual
<cossier> javier_, si usas kde en administracion del sistema debes añadir el idioma que quieras
<cossier> javier_, tambien el isioma del teclado
<cossier> idioma*
<preiero> you should go Sistem> preferencia > keyboard> distribution
<happyaron> xuzas: sorry I still know very little about Spanish, just started learning... my apologize
<preiero> xuzas: QUIEN dice que no se puede hablar ingles... libertad representa muchas cosas y una de esta debe ser ayudar a quien sea donde sea.. bueno eso es la escencia de ubuntu.. sino me equivoco
<happyaron> preiero: yes, I added a spanish layout, but when it's activated, I can only use ";" to type "ñ", but other characters are still like they are in Englsih
<xuzas> cuantas veces me habran reñido por habalr ingles aqui
<alfonso> hola
<preiero> jajaja respondeles que busquen que es ubuntu xuzas ... si alguien pide ayuda.. hay que darla..
<Soupermanito> happyaron, what do you mean? cant you just change the layout? go to >system >Language settings
<alfonso> tengo un problemilla que creo que no debe ser muy complicado de solucionar , pero yo me he atascado y no doy con ello
<preiero> yo no se bien ingles pero de alguna manera puedo practicar jajaj
<cossier> alfonso, no funciona no basta!!
<alfonso> si disculpa
<xuzas> existe un canal de soporte de ubuntu en ingles, el canal oficial
<xblaster> los canales que conoci, q los han hecho?
<alfonso> no consigo hacer funcionar la wifi
<happyaron> Soupermanito: I can use system>preference->keyboard to add a Spanish layout, but the only change is ";" on the keyboard is mapped to "ñ"
<cossier> alfonso, es una laptop
<alfonso> todo esta correcto "se supone"
<alfonso> pero no conecta
<alfonso> no , un sobremesa con adaptador
<cossier> alfonso, si es laptop mira el botoncito activador primero !!
<cossier> alfonso, ahh ok
<preiero> alfonso yo tampoco estoy en busqueda
<xuzas> es un adaptador usb?
<cossier> alfonso, adaptador?? es usb ??
<alfonso> todo funcionaba hasta que orange tuvo una averia y dejo de funcionar
<alfonso> si es usb
<cossier> alfonso, orange ??? wifi ??? me he perdido es un modem orange !!!!
<alfonso> consegui que el protatil con xp funcionara pero en ubuntu 10.10 se me resiste
<Soupermanito> happyaron, what characters? you mean accents? like á é ? you have to make them, whit the accent key, you dont have it because your keyboard lacks a key, the ñ and the ' key are near eachother, so you need both, you can use à è but its not the same, the rest of the keys are the same exactly to english keyboards, try using a virtual keyboard to see how it looks when you press <shif> and <alt gr>
<alfonso> asi que he recurrido a los expertos
<xuzas> orange? si te funciona en algun otro SO no sera de orange. he tenido ese problema con el ordenador de algun vecino, y se trataba de instalar los drivers privativos con ndiswrapper (al menos asi lo consegui yo con un tp-link).
<alfonso> os doy mas informacion
<alfonso> router: livebox
<preiero> happyaron but Is woking the other  keys?
<Soupermanito> alfonso, no uses el enter como signo de puntuacion
<Soupermanito> escribi todo en una sola linea
<alfonso> ok
<happyaron> Soupermanito: yes I meant accents. do you mean I need to press both ";" and "'" on the keyboard?
<javier_> en administracion del sistema no veo como agregar el idioma
<happyaron> preiero: I can type usually characters like in english, but dunno how to type accents.
<Soupermanito> no, you firs press the accent key, and then the vowel you want to have accented
<cossier> javier_, pone algo como localizacion o algo asi
<happyaron> Soupermanito: which one is the accent key?
<preiero> you can add "ñ" press Alt+164 or Alt+64 I don't remember very well
<alfonso> router : livebox ; adaptador: usb - R73 Railink
<happyaron> Soupermanito: do you mean I should press ";" then "e" if I want "é"?
<Soupermanito> :D it worked?
<happyaron> Soupermanito: it doesn't :(
<alfonso> pongo la contraseña y me devuelve una ventana diciendome que la red necesita una clave de autenticación
<preiero> first de accent and after de vowel
<cossier> alfonso, es un PN
<cossier> PIN *
<alfonso> no
<Soupermanito> you might have ` , thats an inverted accent key, its above the ñ and beisdes the p key, you should have it, else i recomend you to install an onscreen keyboard to actually see the layout
<cossier> alfonso, en configuraciones de red puedes ponerselo
<alfonso> es una clave hexadecimal
<alfonso> lo hice pero me dice lo mismo y sigue sin conectar
<xuzas> emm... alfobso, fijate si te lo pide en ascii o en hexadecimal. bueno, mira como lo pones en otras ocasiones
<cossier> alfonso, y en www.orange.es has mirado
<cossier> alfonso, es sensible a caracteres mayuscula / minuscula
<alfonso> si incluso hable con el servicio tecnico pero como los muy hijos de p.... no dan soporte a linux , pues nada
<cossier> bueno como todas las claves xDD
<alfonso> eso lo tengo mas que comprobado
<xuzas> pues diles que han perdido un cliente!!
<preiero> ín your keyboard the accent is in the key ( [ { )
<xuzas> pasate a la red del vecino; compartir es bonito
<alfonso> es una alternativa xuzas
<alfonso> pero no es etico XD
<cossier> pasate a Vodafone se conecta a la primera
<xuzas> ético?
<happyaron> Soupermanito: I have `, which is the first key below Esc
<Soupermanito> thats weird, but press it and then press a vowel
<xuzas> es etico recibir las emisiones electromagneticas de los routers de tus vecinos las 24H en tu casa y no poder aprovecharlas? y como afecta eso al organismo? yo creo que si esta en tu casa, al menos puedes usarlo.
<preiero> happyaron in your keyboard the accent is in the key ( [ { ) of course before you need to change the keybord to spanish
<alfonso> xuzas: viendolo asi tienes razon , mas que un santo
<happyaron> Soupermanito: when pressing "`" it produces a "º"
<happyaron> preiero: let me try
<xuzas> si el vecino pone la musica a un volumen muy alto la disfrutas tambien, quieras o no. considero que lo mismo vale para las emisiones wifi.
<Soupermanito> its sopose to, the stuff thats printed on your keyboard is not the layout you are actually using, try pressing the key thats beside p above ;
<preiero> xuzas jajajaj buena filosofia del wi-fi jajaja me gusta
<happyaron> Soupermanito: the one next to "p" is "[" as printed. When I press it, no character is show, then I press "a" as printed, and I get "a" on the screen, not with accent.
<xuzas> happyaron, hay pegatinas para las teclas para cuando la distribucion de fabrica no coincide con la que usas x)
<Soupermanito> happyaron, run >onboard
<xuzas> distribucion del teclado*
<Soupermanito> you should have it installed, or else do >sudo apt-get install onboard
<Soupermanito> and run it and see how your layout actually looks like
<happyaron> installing
<happyaron> xuzas: thanks, but I don't have them now... maybe I can buy one somewhere?
<cossier> javier_, como va ??
<xuzas> ...or you can print them
<javier_> no lo he podido localizar, no se que hago
<xuzas> google is, and always will be your best friend!! :D
<preiero> did work or not the key ([{ ) for the accent?
<happyaron> xuzas: thanks.
<Soupermanito> javier_, que problema tenes?
<cossier> javier_, usas kde ??
<happyaron> Soupermanito: I have it installed now, by starting it with `onboard`, it appears to be an english virtual keyboard.
<javier_> si uso kde
<Soupermanito> happyaron, do >setxkbmap es
<javier_> tengo kubuntu 11.4 y quiero que todo me salga en español
<Soupermanito> then run it again
<cossier> javier_, en administracion/configuracion del sistema hay un apartado que pone localizcion
<happyaron> Soupermanito: ok, it appears to be another one now.
<Soupermanito> :D
<Braiam> remember there're two spanish keyboards es-es and es-la
<cossier> javier_, donde pone apariencia y comportamiento usual o algo asi
<happyaron> Soupermanito: there is a ` next to p, but when pressing it then e, I cant get an accent
<Soupermanito> è
<Soupermanito> XD i can
<Soupermanito> you have to press first one, and then the other, not at the same time
<Braiam> happyaron: after you press it you can't press another key
<cossier> javier_, luego los ordenas si tienes mas de uno y reinicias la compu !!
<javier_> encontre lo de la localizacion, pero en lenguaje solo aparece ingles
<happyaron> I pressed them one by one..
<cossier> javier_, debes añadirle eespañol o el que sea
<happyaron> Soupermanito: not the same time, but one by one
<Soupermanito> happyaron, you tried clicking the keys on the onboard keyboard? just to try if it works
<javier_> eso el lo que intento hacer pero no veo como lo agrago
<cossier> javier_, y si no aparece en la lista debes instalar un nuevo idioma donde el boton
<preiero> happyaron maybe this can help you http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-672go00Gn4
<Braiam> happyaron: also this is how a typical espanish keyboard looks like http://elpatiospanish.com/downloads/kb_spanish.png
<happyaron> Soupermanito: no, clicking on the virtual keyboard gives me the same result
<happyaron> preiero: let me have a look, slow connection...
<happyaron> Braiam: thanks.
<wicope> why talk in english in a irc chat of spanish? The english is better to spanish to support?
<happyaron> wicope: sorry, I'm learing Spanish, but I encounter some problem when trying to type Spanish with my US keyboard.
<Soupermanito> :D es que el muchacho nesecita ayuda con el español y no va a preguntar en un sitio en ingles verdad?
<prezeus> hola
<cossier> javier_, lo encontraste ?
<wicope> ok, if you learn spanish you must write in spanish true? .. no problem, i,m away
<prezeus> hola gente, alguien por aqui?
<Soupermanito> no prezeus esta solo boooo booooo somos fantasmas boooo
<javier_> si ya lo estoy haciendo
<cossier> !ask, prezeus
<kubot> prezeus: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<prezeus> haha es que no me sale la lista de usuarios... gracias!!
<javier_> cuando termine les comentarè como me fue
<Soupermanito> estirala,seguro esta oculta :P
<happyaron> Braiam: when I set to the es layout, onboard shows almost the same thing like in that image.
<prezeus> mi pregunta es... he instalado gnome shell porque no soy un gran fan de unity... como vuelvo a la ultima version de gnome antes del shell la cual no se que numero de version será.... GRACIAS
<prezeus> sin cargarme el sistema xD....
<fosco_> prezeus, tendrás q desinstalar gnome3, es eso lo que quieres?
<Braiam> happyaron: what is the complete name of the layout?
<prezeus> el shell es una gozada pero se come mucha cpu... quiero desinstalar gnome 3 y quedarme con una version anterior, que supongo que habrá que instalar porque unity no lo tengo
<Soupermanito> prezeus, no hay forma de volver atras en la instalacion de gnome3
<happyaron> Braiam: just "setxkbmap es", don't know the exact name...
<Soupermanito> podes intentarlo, pero no va a funcionar
<fosco_> prezeus, ok, abre un terminal y ejecuta esto: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<preiero> well happyaron is time .... try to write in spanish... that will be good for your practice... now I'm learning english
<prezeus> y despues? me gustaría conocer todo el proceso....
<prezeus> a ver si me lo voy a cargar
<fosco_> prezeus, no hay un despues
<fosco_> con eso quitas gnome3
<Braiam> happyaron: try logout and set it in the logon screen
<happyaron> ok
<prezeus> pero me quedo sin nada sin gnome y sin unity
<Braiam> fosco_: !gnome3
<fosco_> prezeus, se quedará gnome2
<prezeus> osea sin entorno grafico
<prezeus> estas seguro?
<fosco_> y si ves que te falta algo puedes solucionarlo con sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Braiam> prezeus: desde una tty
<fosco_> pero con el primero comando q puse debería bastar
<prezeus> a ver... yo tengo la 11.04 así que supongo que instalar ubuntu-desktop no va a instalar nada de gnome instalará de unity
<happyaron> Braiam: Works! à è
<fosco_> prezeus, unity es gnome
<Braiam> happyaron: this is the french acent try spanish one
<Soupermanito> prezeus, instala lubuntu-desktop o xubuntu-desktop :D
<Braiam> !unity
<kubot> Unity es un shell para GNOME, pero no es GNOME Shell. Mira http://unity.ubuntu.com y http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ para más información (en inglés). Tienes una pregunta, ve a http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<prezeus> aha...
<happyaron> Braiam: á and é
<prezeus> TENGO MIEDOOOOOOOOOOORLRLRLL
<prezeus> HAHAHA
<Braiam> happyaron: bien
<Soupermanito> :D funciona happyaron! :D congrats!
<cossier> prezeus, siempre te queda arrancar en modo recovery !!
<Soupermanito> now do this ! ò_ó!
<javier_> esta actualizando los cambios
<prezeus> pero a ver... el recovery no me va a ir porque no tengo unity operativo
<cossier> javier_, luego lo añades y los ordenas que te quede español el primero
<prezeus> cuando instalas gnome3 se jode unity
<Soupermanito> prezeus, instala otro desktop
<happyaron> Gracias a todos!
 * happyaron is not sure whether it's good Spanish...
<cossier> prezeus, el recovery es en modo consola y la consola nunca falla
<Braiam> De nada.
<prezeus> ya pero en la consola se hacer 3 o 4 cosas de supervivencia
<Soupermanito> :D de nada señor happyaron
<prezeus> pero no meterme al irc a preguntar otra vez
<happyaron> :)
<Soupermanito> prezeus, >sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop , no te vas a arrepentir
<cossier> prezeus, te lo han dicho mas arriba sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Braiam> prezeus: instala irssi por s acaso
<Soupermanito> igual xchat tiene que funcionar desde x
<prezeus> hahaha supermanito no soy un fan de kde... pero gracias
<Soupermanito> kde D: POR DIOS, xfce no es kde ni por casualidad
<prezeus> a ver... que es exactamente lo que me instala ubuntu-desktop en la 11.04...?
<fosco_> prezeus, ubuntu-desktop instala lo mismo que la instalación desde CD
<prezeus> cierto se me ha ido la olla xfe...
<cossier> prezeus, el unity supongo
<prezeus> aro ese es el problema
<prezeus> no quiero unity....
<prezeus> quiero gnome pelao de toda la vida
<fosco_> prezeus, si usas 11.04 vas a tener unity quieras o no
<prezeus> antes de unity y antes de shell....
<cossier> prezeus, pasate a una version anterior
<fosco_> pero puedes usar el gnome2 clasico desde la ventana de entrada
<prezeus> me parece un poco tontería tener que pasarme a una version anterior solo por el entorno.... se debe poder instalar el gnome2.... y no, creo que no hay opcion de gnome2 clasico desde la ventana de entrada por defecto
<fosco_> prezeus, te repito q gnome2 ya lo tienes instalado
<luckatoni> PREGUNTA: Como puedo loguearme como root sin que te pida la contraseña( quiero que se loguee para hacer funcion sin mi presencia)
<fosco_> solo debes seleccionar la sesion "gnome clasico" en la ventana de entrada
<fosco_> luckatoni, el usuario root no tiene acceso al sistema en ubuntu
<prezeus> vale vale.... pruebo.... ahora te digo pero me parece que no....
<fosco_> pues a mi me parece q si
<Soupermanito> no parece, es.
<luckatoni> fosco_, me refiero en la termianl, para poder hacer funciones como root sin mi presencia
<fosco_> ni terminal ni grafico
<fosco_> root no tiene acceso al sistema
<cossier> luckatoni, no entiendo a que te refieres !!
<cossier> luckatoni, como no sea a traves de cron !!
<luckatoni> cossier, fosco_ , crontab estoy deciendo que me monte(mount) una particion para copiar los datos a una hora que yo no estoy, el mount pide los previlegios de root para hacerlo
<prezeus> ya estoy por aqui, y no, no puedo iniciar sesion con gnome 2
<cossier> luckatoni, pues programalo desde root
<prezeus> con gnome 3 no tienes gnome 2 necesariamente
<prezeus> son versiones distintas
<fosco_> prezeus, eso es q no ejecutaste lo primero q te dije
<luckatoni> cossier, a que te refieres?
<xuzas> natty trae el gnome «tradicional», yo mismo lo he comprobado dias atras
<cossier> luckatoni, entras como root en la terminal
<prezeus> eso quita gnome 3 pero no me instala gnome2
<cossier> luckatoni, luego porgramas un cron para root
<prezeus> eso me va a dejar sin gnome...
<fosco_> prezeus, si no vas a hacer caso de lo q te digo mejor no te digo nada
<xuzas> prezeus, pasate a lxde
<luckatoni> cossier, lo unico que me preocupa es si al ejecutar el cron, lo ejecuta como root, o el usuario actual
<cossier> luckatoni, si estas como root el cron pertenecera a root
<preiero> si el natty trae opcional el gnome si graficae<
<luckatoni> ok, gracias fosco_  y cossier  como siempre
<preiero> graficamente no soporta el unity eso me paso a mi pues uso una minilapto
<prezeus_> tuve que reiniciar lo siento
<techdeskcolombia> tengo el samba y hasta unos dias compartia todo en mi red. Pero ahora muestra en todos los computadores la red pero no me permite ni ver archivos ni la impresora
<techdeskcolombia> que hago
<happyaron> Soupermanito preiero, I know why I cannot input them before I relogin, because I was using an XIM at that time, I need to switch to the "Simple" input system.
<happyaron> by right click at the input field -> input method -> simple
<prezeus> @fosco_ http://www.ajopaul.com/2011/04/26/ubuntu-11-04-uninstall-gnome3-and-revert-to-gnome-2-x/
<prezeus> eso parece más lógico
<fosco_> puede parecer más logico pero no es necesario
<fosco_> pero haz lo q quieras
<prezeus> pero ademas
<prezeus> @fosco_ si te fijas dice al instalar gnome3 jode los otros entornos
<fosco_> ok, lo que tú digas
<prezeus> por eso no tengo la opcion de logear
<luckatoni> prezeus, para que pides ayuda? si haces lo que te parece a ti
<prezeus> no hago lo que me parece más apropiado, lo que todo el mundo hace con su sistema... pido ayuda y elijo la mejor opcion....
<luckatoni> ok
<prezeus> llevo bastantes años con ubuntu (sin alardear) y he aprendido a dudar, a buscar más opciones, porque te cargas las cosas.....
<preiero> les hago una pregunta todavia google cloud print no esta para ser usado en linux?
<prezeus> no conozco el servicio....
<preiero> es una impresora intalada desde la nube usando google chrome donde te encuentres puedes enviar a imprimir desde la nube cualquier documento a tu impresora conectada a tu pc en la casa pero la cosa era que esta pc debia tener windows
<javier___> hola no se pudo
<cossier> javier_, el que no se pudo !!!
<cossier> javier___, el que no se pudo !!
<Kail93562> hola buenas
<Kail93562> necesito ayuda con virtualbox y wifiway
<Kail93562> no me leen la tarjeta de red usb
<Kail93562> me podrian ayudar ?
<javier___> intente agragar el idioma español al sistema paro no se pudo
<luckatoni> javier___, kubuntu en español era?
<javier___> quiero saber si me pueden decir los pasos para cambiar kubuntu 11.4 a español
<Soupermanito> Kail93562, que version de vbox estas usando, tambien por favor trata de escribir todo lo que puedas en una sola linea y no uses el enter como signo de puntuacion, si no sabes que version de virtualbox estas usando corré >vboxmanage --version
<esmirlin> chicos pasados por gnome 3... funde a unity en todos los sentidos! Ubuntu Gnome Remix! ^^
<Soupermanito> javier___, en las opciones de localizacion e idioma tenes que teenr las opciones
<javier___> si yo instale primero ubuntu y luego le agregue el kde
<Kail93562> uso la version actual y la tarjeta usb es una tp-link 721n con chipset atheros
<Soupermanito> Kail93562, >la version actual, no se que significa eso
<Kail93562> la mas nueva
<Soupermanito> por favor, ejecuta >vboxmanage --version
<Soupermanito> en una consola y decime el numero
<Kail93562> 4.0.6
<javier___> en la pestaña pais, si esta la opcion para cambiarlo, pero en lenguaje, no
<Soupermanito> bien, entonces vas a la configuracion de la maquina virtual, con la maquina apagada, y agregas en el menu USB el dispositivo desde ahí
<Soupermanito> nunca use kubuntu javier___ podes preguntar en #kubuntu si sabes ingles
<javier___> ok gracias
<Kail93562> agregada, ahora veremos si funciona ^^
<luckatoni> cp /directorio /* /montura | mount - t ext4  /dev/sda5 /montura
<luckatoni> eso no deberia funcionar bien?xd
<Kail93562> sigue sin detectarla
<Soupermanito> preguntá en #vbox si sabes ingles Kail93562 podes preguntar en español pero no esperes que te respondan rapido, si alguien tiene ganas va a traducir lo que decis
<Kail93562> pfff ingles como que no
<luckatoni> Kail93562, entra en Backtrack-es
<Kail93562> no tendre que hacer algo para que lea la tarjeta
<Kail93562> ya entre en backtrack y no respoonden
<luckatoni> pues creo que es el mejor canal respecto a eso,xd
<luckatoni> en español claro,xd
<esmirlin> Kail93562, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=instalar+paquetes+de+idioma+ubuntu+11.04
<Soupermanito> esmirlin, el de los idiomas es javier___
<esmirlin> ahh
<esmirlin> soy traductor, te puedo echar una mano
<esmirlin> pero vamos, no creo que sea muy difícil instalar los programas
<javier___> como?
<esmirlin> o sea los paquetes
<esmirlin> no uso kde, pero tengo entendido que natty ha incluido en kde un nuevo selector de idioma
<esmirlin> javier___, estás en kde ahora mismo¿?
<javier___> si
<esmirlin> abre el menú principal y en la barra para introducir una búsqueda escribe: language y dime si te sale alguna aplicación
<Soupermanito> javier podes abrir synaptic? y buscar spanish localization for kde?
<esmirlin> Souchiro, creo que en kde no viene synaptic
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> cuack?
<Soupermanito> creo que hablaba conmigo
<esmirlin> voy a buscar los paquetes para que los instales desde la terminal un segundo
<esmirlin> ops sí lo siento, es el tabulador del xchat :P
<Souchiro> y io que tengo que ver aqui?
<esmirlin> Souchiro, lo siento el mensaje no era para ti :(
<Souchiro> xD
<esmirlin> javier___, estás por ahí¿? necesito que me respondas para poder indicarte, si no estoy hablando solo :S
<esmirlin> javier___, bueno, parece que ya has conseguido instalarlo :P estaré por aquí por si sigues necesitando ayuda...
<javier___> si
<javier___> estava en otro lado ya he regresado
<javier___> estoy listo para recibir tu ayuda
<Soupermanito> :P pero esmirlin se fue
<Opt> hola
<javier___> que lastima
<Guest39129> una pregunta loca... se puede montar un raid software de apple en ubuntu?
<Soupermanito> javier___, tenes instalado synaptic?
<javier___> si
<Soupermanito> abrilo y busca >spanish (es) localization for kde
<Guest39129> algun paquete de compatibilidad conocido?
<Soupermanito> ni idea Guest39129 :/
<AzoteLogiko> buenas tardes amigos. tengo un problemilla bastante gordo con LibreOffice 3.3 Writer (uso Ubuntu 10.04 64bits).
<Guest39129> seguro que se puede pero no encuentro nada... :/
<AzoteLogiko> he copipasteado un monton de imagenes en un documento, lo iba salvando y parecia que todo iba bien, pero he salido del programa, he vuelto a entrar y ahora solo veo los cuadros donde estan las imagenes, pero no se ven las imagenes
<AzoteLogiko> he probado a abrirlo desde sudo nautilus, para ver si daba algun error y me pone: Error loading document: Error opening file: Permission denied
<AzoteLogiko> alguna idea?
<xuzas> falta de ram...
<javier___> spanish (es) lo busco en el synaptic?
<esmirlin> javier___, busca: language-pack-kde-es
<javier___> ok lo harè
<esmirlin> javier___, dime, al buscar en el lanzador de programas del menú principal de kde "language" no te apareció ningún programa¿?
<javier___> estoy buscando en el synaptic
<csonorus> hol
<javier___> encontrè  language-pack-kde-es en el synaptic y lo estoy instalando
<javier___> yo les aviso como me va
<Guest39129> he encontrado esto y parece que se pueden montar en modo lectura... pero como¿?¿?¿?
<Guest39129> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/1744170?threadID=1744170&tstart=11610
<Guest39129> todos mis discos tienen tabla GPT
<Guest39129> pero ubuntu no lo reconoce, dice filesystem desconocido
<erAbuelo> porque tiene gpt ?
<Guest39129> porque tengo Mac OS en una particion y como no uso windows pase de mbr
<erAbuelo> ah
<Guest39129> voy a ver si dmraid me ayuda
<Soupermanito> Guest39129, instala gptsync
<Guest39129> ya, eso estaria bien cuando intente ponerme un windows en una particion, de momento no me hace falta
<Guest39129> quiero montar el raid software de apple que tengo setupeado
<Guest39129> en ubuntu
<Soupermanito> gigolo no te lo monta?
<Guest39129> ni idea
<Soupermanito> intentalo
<Guest39129> he encontrado en synaptic mdam
<Guest39129> y dmraid
<Soupermanito> y tal ves te sirva hfsprogs
<Enlil> hola
<Enlil> alguien sabe hacer scripts de bash?
<Enlil> quiero descargar una serie de imágenes muy grande
<Enlil> en la que se mueven dos grupos números en la dirección
<Enlil> y flashget no puede con ello, por ser demasiado grandes las imágenes
<Enlil> como podríaa hacerlo con wget y un script de bash?
<esmirlin> javier___, qué tal?
<javier___> instale   language-pack-kde-es pero todavia no sale en localizacion
<javier___> el lenguanje español
<javier___> que otra cosa debo hacer?
<Soupermanito> javier___, deberias relogear
<Soupermanito> para que kde vuelva a cargar
<javier___> reinicio el pc?
<Soupermanito> nah solo la sescion
<Soupermanito> sesion
<Soupermanito> si queres podes reinciar tambien seria lo mismo pero mas largo
<esmirlin> alt+f2+r+intro
<javier___> ok lo hare
<javier_> lo reinicie pero en localizacion no sale español
<javier_> ok ya aparecio
<javier_> voy a recargar para ver si coje el español
<cousteau> ¿alguien sabe cómo hacer que la barra de destinatarios, remitente, asunto, etc del Thunderbird 3 se colapse, como en el Thunderbird 2?
<cousteau> había que instalar un plugin, pero no me acuerdo de cuál
<javier_> listo gracias a todos ya estoy notando los cambios
<javier_> el idioma ha cambiado a español
<Tukeke> "¿Por qué temer la muerte?, si mientras existimos, ella no existe y cuando existe la muerte, entonces, no existimos nosotros."
<Tukeke> “todo bien y todo mal residen en la sensibilidad y la muerte no es otra cosa que la pérdida de sensibilidad”. La muerte en nada nos pertenece pues mientras nosotros vivimos no ha llegado y cuando llegó ya no vivimos.
<Soupermanito> :D si pudiste javier_?
<Soupermanito> :D
<Soupermanito> que bueno, todo el dia con esto XD
<javier_> si gracias
<cousteau> Tukeke, aquí soporte; filosofía mejor en OT
<Soupermanito> :D de nada, vuelva siempre que tenga un problema :D entre todos intentaremos ayudar :D a veces se tarda mas, a veces se tarda menos :D
<Enlil> sabéis cual es el canal para hablar de bash???
<cousteau> Enlil, #bash (pero en inglés)
<Enlil> ahh
 * cousteau ya ha solucionado lo de thunderbird. Era "compact header"
<Enlil> es que querría saber que es lo que está mal en este script
<Enlil> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606611/
<Enlil> por si alguien sabe aquí, sorry por el offtopic
<Enlil> no me coje la dirección entera
<cousteau> bueno, primero que nada avisar de que no sé si el for se puede poner así, con comas además de punto y coma... y sin espacios entre de los paréntesis y el texto (mejor lo compruebo)
<cousteau> segundo, nunca está de más poner "..." alrededor de la URL (aunque no tiene espacios ni nada)
<cousteau> la información útil está en camino
<Enlil> ok
<cousteau> ...bueno, pues ya ves que sí se puede :(
<cousteau> ¿y cuál era el problema?
<Enlil> que no coje la dirección entera
<Enlil> creo
<cousteau> cambia wget por echo, así la ves
<Enlil> ok
<cousteau> ¿no falta una / antes de $a?
<Enlil> no lo sé
<cousteau> con una dirección base sería más fácil...
<Enlil> voy a mirarlo
<Enlil> gracias por la ayuda
<cousteau> AAH
<cousteau> $a_ no existe
<techdesk> auxilio se me reinicia mi computador... aun en livecd...
<cousteau> tendrías que poner ${a}_
<takeshi> techdesk, entonces es problema de hardware probablemente
<techdesk> lo inicie en modo seguro sin unity y no se me ha reiniciado
<takeshi> :/
<cousteau> ¿cosa de la gráfica?
<cousteau> ¿con un LiveCD antiguo te va?
<Enlil> GENIAL
<Enlil> gracias
<Enlil> eso era
<cousteau> d nada :)
<Enlil> no sabía que _ estuviese reservado
<cousteau> Enlil, no lo está, ese es el problema
<cousteau> es un carácter de nombres válido
<Enlil> ah, entonces simplemente para las variables hay que utilizar las barras
<Enlil> ok
<techdesk> será porque ahora mismo estoy sin unity y no se reinicia... pero llevo tiempo usandolo con unity y no pasaba esto..
<cousteau> $a_ es un nombre válido, igual que $ab y $_a y $nombre_y_apellidos
<cousteau> así que tienes que usar ${a} para separar el nombre de la variable del resto del texto
<Enlil> entendido :-D
<Enlil> wget es una maravilla
<cousteau> indeed... lo único que como no es un navegador, algunos servidores lo bloquean... pero se suele arreglar añadiendo la opción   -U ""
<XuMuK> alguno conoce algun canal de android?
<XuMuK> hola
<rengo> alguien sabe como se copila un ker en una pc para otra pc?
<rengo> se pude hacerlo .deb a si asta se agrega solo grub?
<rengo> *kernel
<Tukeke> rengo, yo se compilar el kernel
<Tukeke> rengo, configurarlo al pelo
<esmirlin> alguien ha probado chromium OS Vanilla?
<rengo> Tukeke:  quierovaprobechar full micro parami server phenom II x4 965 black edition sus 8gb de ram drr3
<Crashbit> esmirlin: yo no, pero no creo que sea el canal mas adecuado
<ionwind> nas
<Crashbit> esmirlin: aquí se da soporte oficial a Ubuntu, para temas no relacionados ubuntu-offtopic
<Tukeke> rengo, las ventajas de configurar kernel y compilarlo es adaptarlo a las necesidades de tu CPU
<Tukeke> :D
<Tukeke> y tu hardware
<Tukeke> Crashbit, shhhiiiii calla
<Tukeke> xD
<rengo> ese microy esa memorias
<ionwind> una pregunta
<Tukeke> Dj_Dexter, aca tambien boludo
<Tukeke> xD
<rengo> Crashbit:  solo hablo copilar kernel ese hardware tengo mi server
<Enlil> hola de nuevo
<ionwind> porque los apple son tan golosos dicen que cuando te pillas uno ya no puedes dejarlo.... ( osea ya no quieres saber mas de juindos)
<rengo> no es offtopic
<Enlil> como puedo hacer para agregar imágenes una a una a un pdf
<Enlil> porque si hago  convert *.jpeg archivo.pdf   tarda muchísimo
<cousteau> rengo, tú n ote llamas esmirlin
<Crashbit> !offtopic | ionwind
<kubot> ionwind: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<rengo> nunca e sido
<cousteau> y Crashbit le decía a esmirlin
<rengo> si queres podes verificar ips mias sienpore de argentina
<cousteau> en cuanto a lo del kernel... ¿las dos máquinas son iguales?
<ionwind> vale vale
<VADER> hola sala
<cousteau> o/ VADER
<ionwind> solo era curiosidad hombre!
<rengo> cossier:  no quiero armr una no tiene mismo hard ponerselo a otra
<cousteau> ionwind, por eso... pero se puede preguntar en offtopic tranquilamente
<MasterOFpodros> alguien ha tenido problemas para montar reproductores de musica despues de actualizar a  natty?
<ionwind> donde esta es offtopic?
<rengo> quiero saber se pude hacer .deb poder instalarlo y agrega forma automatica al grub.
<ionwind> yo es que soy mu torpe y me pierdo muxo
<cousteau> rengo, em parece que lo único importante para compilar es que las dos máquinas tengan la misma arquitectura de CPU
<cousteau> es decir, 32b ó 64b
<Crashbit> ionwind: lee lo que ha dicho kubot
<rengo> no se pude diferente artitectura?
<xangua> ionwind: leer ayuda
<cousteau> (o al menos en el OS)
<ionwind> ahh
<rengo> si ambas usan 32 bits
<ionwind> vale :P
<rengo> ubuntu 64
<rengo> pedon 64 usan ambas
<xangua> rengo: puedes bajar kernels precompilados
<socratesxd_> pero vayanse a offtopic
<cousteau> si una tiene 32 y la otra 64, habría que hacer "cross-compiling", y ni idea
<socratesxd_> el canal es #ubuntu-offtopic
<xangua> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<rengo> quiero uno aprobeche phenom II x4 965
<ionwind> ya ya
<rengo> black edition
<ionwind> :P gracias
<cousteau> socratesxd_, ese es en inglés
<cousteau> es #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<rengo> ambos ubuntu udssan 64 bits
<rengo> uno core 2 quad otro hay dije amd phenom
<socratesxd_> ah si, ese mismo...
<cousteau> rengo, nunca he compilado un kernel... pero una de las opciones es crear un .deb
<socratesxd_> :P
<cousteau> de hecho creo que es la más habitual
<rengo> cousteau:  eso quiero hacerlo .deb una pc pasarcelo a la otra
<cousteau> a ver qué dice el bot...
<cousteau> !kernel
<kubot> El núcleo de Ubuntu es el kernel Linux, ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Kernel o https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel (en inglés). No se recomienda compilar tu propio kernel, ya que este se actualiza regularmente y es una tarea para usuarios avanzados que puede dejar tu sistema inbooteable, si aún lo deseas puedes ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (inglés)
<xangua> rengo: ya te puse la página de los kernels precompilados arriba
<rengo> kernel viene ubuntu se usa muchos micros
<rengo> xangua:  gracias
<rengo> hay uno lindo phenom II a si aprobecho 3 lvl cache vt 4 nucleos
<cossier> alguien usa gwibber para los twits , es que a veces tarda un buen rato largo a recoger los nuevos twits lo soluciono borrando y crando la cuenta de nuevo
<cossier> creando*
<rengo> xangua:  como se es mi micro?
<Dj_Dexter> Tukeke jaja
<Dj_Dexter> si aca estoy LOL
<rengo> xangua:  cual es mi phenom II?
<xangua> rengo: no existe tal cosa como x kernel para x procesador
<jkarlos> hola, alguien sabe como poner el monitor de sistema integrado en el escritorio ?
<rengo> para esa familia micros?
<rengo> famial amd phemon II
<fosco_> jkarlos: a que te refieres exactamente?
<rengo> solo quiero dije xangua  aprobeche 3lvls cache, virtualisacion y 4 nucleos
<jkarlos> es un monitor del sistema que dice informacion del consumo, temperatura, ect. y es como si fuera parte del wallpaper
<cousteau> jkarlos, hay varios... ¿es algo con un montón de letras, o más bien como dibujos?
<cossier> screenlets ??
<cousteau> el primero es el "conky"; el segundo probablemente "screenlets"
<cousteau> (ponlo en google imágenes para ver)
<jkarlos> como letras
<cousteau> pues sería el conky
<fosco_> jkarlos: eso es conky, se instala desde los repositorios
<jkarlos> no son screemlets
<fosco_> pero necesitarás una configuración a medida
<jkarlos> por q no van flotando en el scritorio
<fosco_> por defecto no es tan chulo como lo habrás visto
<jkarlos> si eso vi
<cousteau> debería haber un comando de conky para cargar una configuración por defecto, o una especie de "galería conky"
<mimecar> cousteau: el código está disponible...
<xangua> muchos
<cousteau> mimecar, ¿eso era un "hazlo tú"?
<mimecar> sip
<xangua> cousteau: a que hay muchas configuraciones por ahi
<cousteau> ¡¿tu sabes la pereza que me puede dar eso?!
<fosco_> jkarlos: busca conky-colors en gnome-look.org, es un script que genera configuraciones muy aceptables de conky desde linea de comandos
<ionwind> mimecar
<mimecar> di
<ionwind> ayer baje el clenezilla
<ionwind> como procedo?
<ionwind> meti el cd
<ionwind> y no sale nada
<jkarlos> gracias fosco y los demas
<ionwind> osea hay cosas pero no se executa nada
<mimecar-away> ionwind: clonezilla tiene un gestor de arranque
<ionwind> a ver era un zip
<mimecar-away> seleccionas la configuración que quieres y a usar
<mimecar-away> es una iso
<ionwind> lo descomprimi y despues lo grabe eso es correcto?
<mimecar-away> y no se descomprime
<mimecar-away> no
<mimecar-away> pasalo con unetbootin
<ionwind> a corcholes
<ionwind> con razon entonce lo vuelvo a grabar como zip no?
<ionwind> con que??
<cousteau> tendría que ser un iso
<cousteau> si era un zip, tendría que ser un zip con una iso dentro
<ionwind> es que eso coustea
<ionwind> ya pero no lo es
<ionwind> a eso iba yo
 * cousteau lo busca
<cousteau> a que te bajaste el código fuente?
<ionwind> clonezilla-live-1.2.8-23-i486.zip
<jkarlos> http://bitelia.com/2010/06/sencillo-asistente-para-configurar-conky-en-ubuntu-1004
<ionwind> no eso es lo que baje
<cousteau> ionwind, en la pág de descargas hay isos y zips
<ionwind> venia asi tal cual
<ionwind> ok buscando
<cousteau> http://clonezilla.org/downloads/stable/iso-zip-files.php
<ionwind> http://sourceforge.net/projects/clonezilla/files/clonezilla_live_stable/1.2.8-23/clonezilla-live-1.2.8-23-i486.iso/download
<ionwind> bueno es lo mismo, pero muchas gracias coustou
<ionwind> jolines que lenta es esa pag
<ionwind> solo baja a 300
<Thedemon007> Holas
<Braiam> ionwind: tienen diferentes mirrors y selecciona el más cercano a tu ubicación
<Thedemon007> he instalado ubutnu server
<Thedemon007> que es la intefaz de red virbr0 __
<Braiam> Thedemon007: creaste una coneccion por modem?
<pepebon> k os parece unity
<Thedemon007> no estoy conectado por cable de red a un modem adsl
<ionwind> ok
<ionwind> a ver cousteau
<ionwind> ionwind@ionwind-G41M-ES2H:~$ pkill nautilus
<ionwind> ionwind@ionwind-G41M-ES2H:~$ sudo pkill nautilus
<ionwind> ionwind@ionwind-G41M-ES2H:~$ sudo apt-get install nautilus-image-converter
<ionwind> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<ionwind> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está otro proceso usándolo?
<ionwind> segun dice la pag
<Braiam> !paste | ionwind
<kubot> ionwind: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<fosco_> ionwind: el mensaje es claro, tienes otro gestor de paquetes abierto
<fosco_> solo puede haber uno en marcha a la vez
<cousteau> ionwind, cierra el synaptic
<pepebon> k os parece unity?
<fosco_> pepebon: aporta cosas muy buenas, pero no me gusta tal como está ahora
<Thedemon007> Braiam, no estoy conectado por cable de red a un modem adsl
<ionwind> bueno eso parece a simple vista
<Braiam> Thedemon007: pues busca eth* que son las interfaces de red
<Thedemon007> cuando inicio no se levanta sola
<Thedemon007> tengo que levantarla con ifconfig eth0 up
<pixhelado> hola, necesito ayuda tengo pantalla blanca con 11.04
<pixhelado> he probado todo lo de internet y nada, y lo del repositorio fglrx me dice que el paquete esta roto
<ionwind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606634/
<fosco_> pixhelado: al iniciar sesion elige el "modo clásico", ese se verá bien
<ionwind> pues no va esto :(
<pixhelado> fosco_, no tampoco se ve bien
<pixhelado> solo se ve una pantall blanca
<Braiam> pixhelado: creaste un archivo xorg.conf?
<pixhelado> sip
<pixhelado> es como un fallo en las transparencias
<pixhelado> o algo asi, es un fallo comun en esta distro, pero no puedo solucionarlo porque no me dejar instalar el fglrx 11.04
<Braiam> pixhelado: borralo y trata de nuevo, está, por si no lo recuertas, en /etc/X11/xorg.conf  :)
<pixhelado> voy a ver
<Thedemon007> tengo otro lio el synaptic no me habre
<luckatoni> cp /directorio /* /montura | mount - t ext4  /dev/sda5 /montura , estaria bien eso?
<pixhelado> fosco_, esta todo bien
<ionwind> mimecar
<ionwind> ya esta compando la iso
<ionwind> despues que ??
<ionwind> si se me borra el disco duro o meto la pata como resintalo la copia?
<mimecar> ionwind: lanzas de nuevo el programa y restauras la imagen
<mimecar> todo lo que no esté en la imagen se borrará
<ionwind> ok
<ionwind> la imagen se queda grabada por ejem en un usb o en otro disco o cd, correcto?
<mimecar> depende de donde la dejes
<ionwind> ok pero seria algo asi no?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> la imagen tiene que estar en un disco independiente
<ionwind> mira estoy intentando hacer esto: http://newtaringa.com/linux/9317488/redimensionar-imagenes/
<ionwind> y no hay forma
<ionwind> fijo me sale error
<ionwind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606638/
<mimecar> algo que tiene taringa en el nombre no da mucha confianza
<pixhelado> fosco_, nada sigo teniendo como una pantalla blanca delante
<ionwind> que estoy haciendo mal??
<mimecar> ¿tienes abierto synaptic?
<ionwind> que no
<mimecar> algo tienes abierto que está instalado cosas
<ionwind> solo xchat, firefox y el terminal claro
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<ionwind> hola noseasasi
<mimecar> sudo lsof /rutaarchivo
<mimecar> eso te dirá quien lo está usando
<ionwind> ok
<ionwind> miro
<noseasasi> :-)
<ionwind> ruta archivo?
<ionwind> osea synaptic
<mimecar> el mensaje de error te dice el archivo que está bloqueado
<ionwind> lo siento mimecar soy mu torpe
<ionwind> estoy gateando todavia
<mimecar> busca en ese texto nombres de archivo
<ionwind> joooo
<ionwind> salio algo enorme
<mimecar> ponlo en pastebin
<mimecar> pero solo debe salir una línea
<ionwind> voy
<ionwind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606643/
<ionwind> eso no creo que sea.....
<mimecar> ionwind: donde está la ruta al archivo bloqueado?
<ionwind> pues que no se lo que hice
<mimecar> que comando has puesto???
<ionwind> pues lo que me escribiste
<mimecar> pon el comando que has escrito
<ionwind> sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/
<erAbuelo> bff
<mimecar> el "lock" donde está?
<ionwind> Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está otro proceso usándolo?
<ionwind> espera
<pixhelado> como puedo activar el driver propietario, sin que me descargue la version que ya tengo instalada?
<mimecar> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mimecar> pixhelado: si instalas el driver propietario dejas de usar la versión instalada
<pixhelado> a ver, la version que instala ubuntu es anterior a la que necesito
<luckatoni> alguien utiliza BURG?
<ionwind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606648/
<pixhelado> y he conseguido instarlarla, pero no parece activadi
<ionwind> mira ahora plis
<mimecar> ionwind: tiene dpkg instalando algo
<ionwind> no se que es dpkg
<ionwind> asi que no lo se
<aguitel> instale ubuntu en una pc y en la unica pagina que entro es en google ,tampoco puedo actualizar el sistema
<takeshi> Buenas tardes chicos.
<takeshi> alguno de ustedes sabe como recuperar los paneles de gnome?
<mimecar> ionwind: lo usa el gestor de paquetes
<ionwind> umm
<ionwind> vale
<ionwind> extraño..
<luckatoni> A alguien le pasa que al darle a Reniciar, solo le cierra sesion?
<ionwind> cerre el terminal
<ionwind> y ahora no me deja tampoco acceder a synaptic
<ionwind> dice que hay otro ejecutando
<ionwind> todo esta cerrado
<mimecar> no lo está
<mimecar> tendrás que matar al programa que está usando el archivo
<mimecar> sudo killall pid
<ionwind> espera abro terminal y ejecuto
<ionwind> pid: proceso no encontrado
<omikron4> pid = numero que corresponde al proceso
<pixhelado> ahora estan instalados y activados, pero no aparecen los iconos de ati
<takeshi> ahi algun comando para restaurar gnome al default?
<ionwind> pero cuantos pid tengo ?
<ionwind> si solo esta el xchat, el firefox y el terminal?
<ionwind> son 3?
<takeshi> ionwind, no
<takeshi> ionwind,  estas en la terminal?
<ionwind> jolines es que no me entero de na
<ionwind> ahora la cerre
<takeshi> ionwind, prueba con ps ax | grep synaptic
<ionwind> pero la vuelvo a abrir
<takeshi> en al terminal
<takeshi> eso te dara el pid del proceso que tiene tomado el synaptic
<takeshi> despues le das el kill
<ionwind> como se pone la linea recta?
<mimecar> ionwind: ya lo has puesto antes
<mimecar> COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF     NODE NAME
<mimecar> dpkg    2541 root    3uW  REG    8,6        0 10224178 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mimecar> si tienes el pid, que es lo que te falta?
<ionwind> ni idea
<mimecar> sudo killall pid
<aparra> Buenas
<ionwind> poneme la secuencia completa plis
<mimecar> ionwind: LEE la línea
<mimecar> tienes que aprender a interpretar las cosas
<ionwind> si si
<ionwind> pero despacito
<ionwind> no es facil
<mimecar> busca en el texto que he pegado algo que ponga pid
<luckatoni> ionwind, vamos, más rápido, no tenemos todo el día,xd
<ionwind> D USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF     NODE NAME
<atotclic> sudo kill nº
<ionwind> abusador :P
<aparra> Buenas tardes alguno tiene esperiencia, creando un Cluster???
<mimecar> ionwind: lee lo que pone debajo de pid
<ionwind> dpkg    2541 root    3uW  REG    8,6        0 10224178 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mimecar> y no me digas "root"
<ionwind> 10224178
<ionwind> 2541
<ionwind> es que hay varios nº
<atotclic> ps -A
<omikron4> kill 2541
<mimecar> ionwind: solo tienes que leer lo que hay debajo
<atotclic> pon eso en la consola
<ionwind> a ver
<ionwind> sudo ps-A kill 2541
<aparra> #Debianitas
<mimecar> ionwind: sudo kill 2541
<ionwind> vale
<atotclic> sudo kill
<mimecar> ionwind: en el último paste que has puesto, ese número está debajo de PID
<atotclic>  ps -A es para qiue te salga todos los procesos
<mimecar> tienes que saber lo que haces, no que te digan los comandos
<ionwind> por fin!
<ionwind> ya pero eso es facil
<ionwind> cuando se sabe
<ionwind> que no es mi caso jajajjaa
<atotclic> tienes que aprender a poner comandos y casi siempre los comandos tienen un help
<atotclic> ps help te da todas las funciones
<atotclic> luego las puedes conbinar
<ionwind> ok
<mimecar> ionwind: si lees lo que te dicen los errores lo sacas
<atotclic> no solo con ps si no con muchos mas comandos
<mimecar> si tienes una columna que se llama pid y debajo hay un número interpretalo
<Braiam> ps --help
<erAbuelo> que paciencia xDDD
<ionwind> a ver ...
<ionwind> siiii
<ionwind> eso si
<ionwind> er abuelo habla de esperiencia......
<ionwind> experiencia
<ionwind> ejem :P
<aparra> ALGUNO TIENE EXPERIENCIA CONFIGURANDO CLUSTERS????
<ionwind> a ver mimecar...
<mimecar> aparra: pregunta directamente sin mayusculas
<mimecar> eso o busca un canal de esa temática
<ionwind> tanto andubimos que ahora no se para que queria yo el synaptic jajajajajja
<aparra> si tienes???
<atotclic> alguien sabe como conseguir una cuenta SIP?????
<aparra> quiero configurar un cluster de alto rendimiento, pero quisiera que alguien me hablara de como podria empezar
<aparra> conocen algun canal de gente con experiencia en clusters?????
<mimecar> busca información de openmosix
<aparra> no ese no me sirve
<aparra> muy viejo
<mimecar> atotclic: creala
<aparra> solo funciona con kernels
<mimecar> aparra: pues di tu los que has encontrado
<aparra> he encontrado muchos
<aparra> pero tanta informacion que he encontrado
<aparra> que no se por donde comenzar
<aparra> entonces queria que alguien me acesorara
<mimecar> coge el primer sistema y entra en su canal de irc
<atotclic> donde la creo  mimecar
<mimecar> ekiga permite crearlas
<atotclic> ok
<atotclic> instalare ekiga
<atotclic> es para qutecom
<atotclic> para promocionarlo por la competencia a SKYPE que deja ara de ser lo que es
<ionwind> yahoooooo
<ionwind> ya lo consegui mimecar
<ionwind> ya puedo redimensionar con un clic de raton :P jijijijijj
<mimecar> redimensionar?
<ionwind> ahora a por el clonezilla
<ionwind> si es lo que quiera hacer
<mimecar> que tiene que ver redimensionar con clonezilla?
<ionwind> lo que pasa es que el dichoso nautilus no se dejaba cerrar
<atotclic> bueno me voy a la cama
<point> Braiam ya pude acceder a las opciones del router
<Braiam> :D
<ionwind> vale ahora me estoy bajando la version iso del clonecilla
<point> pero lo peor es que todavía no puedo hacer que me deje de dar id baja
<ionwind> a ver que si me vale esta iso
<ionwind> he quemado 3 cds pa na
<point> me puede colaborar en offtopic
<mimecar> ionwind: si descomprimes los archivos y los copias al cd es normal que no te funcione
<ionwind> ya ya
<ionwind> pero eso no lo sabia
<point> ahora si me pueden colaborar en offtopic?
<ionwind> mimecar
<ionwind> se grabo el cd perfectamente
<ionwind> pero no arranca eso que dices
<Braiam> ionwind: lo verificaste?
<mimecar> ionwind: has reiniciado el pc con el cd dentro?
<ionwind> ah no eso no
<ionwind> vale
<ionwind> quizas es eso
<ionwind> varificado si
<mimecar> leete como se usa clonezilla
<ionwind> estaba en ello
<ionwind> nos vemos
<ionwind> me voy a mimi
<ionwind> muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda
<ionwind> chaoo
<ElVillano> saludos
<Engel> Hola, tengo ubuntu solo con gnome, quisiersa saber como instalar KDE sin tener que instalar los programas de su entorno, como amarok y otros
<Engel> prodrias ayudarme?
<katarcis> creo que se instalan solos
<katarcis> no se
<erAbuelo> ta mañana
<Engel> puse en el synaptic instalar "kubuntu-desktop" pero me pide instalar una lista de paquetes muy larga!  ;_;
<Engel> y viene esta amarok, que no le veo el caso, porque hay que instalarlo
<Engel> katarcis, no sabes de otra manera?
<katarcis> Engel, y si pones kde
<katarcis> en synaptic
<Engel> ya hice, pero no se cual es el entorno grafico, vienen kde*
<katarcis> kde solo
<katarcis> no sale?
<Engel> me parece ridiculo que para tener que instalar el entorno grafico, me venga tambien con sus aplicaciones, si uno lo que quiere es solo el entorno grafico
<Thedemon007> como coloco el entorno grafico en esp;aol en ubuntu server
<fosco_> Engel: kde es un sistema muy grande
<Thedemon007> _
<fosco_> aunque instales lo minimo serña mucho
<Engel> fosco_, pero ver que tambien se tiene que instalar amarok, entonces la cosa ya se vuele tonta..
<Braiam> Thedemon007: entorno grafico? en un server?
<fosco_> Engel: instala cualquier componente pequeño de kde y se instalará lo necesario para ejecutarlo, sudo apt-get install konsole
<Engel> yo recuerdo en una un SO unix sin ningun entorno grafico
<fosco_> por ejemplo
<Engel> umm voy aver
<Thedemon007> seh lo necesito lo instale es porque voy a instalar zoneminder para ver las cam de segurida en la compu y desde inernet Braiam
<fosco_> son 180mb aprox
<Braiam> kde-core?
<Braiam> recuerdo que está gnome-core por lo que kde sería kde-core, ¿no?
<Engel> nunca eh usado kde, solo gnome y e17
<Engel> pero cuando use un so sin ningun entorno grafico, para instalar el gnome no tenia que venir incluso aun con el gedit
<Braiam> Engel: xcfe es otra opción
<Engel> umm
<Braiam> Engel: gnome-core te instala un sistema basico solo con la terminal y gedit (creo)
<Thedemon007> si con terminal, gedit y otras cositas Braiam fue el que instale yo pero esta en ingles
<Engel> creo que quedare con el gnome
<NEXUS-6> buenas
<katarcis> hi
<NEXUS-6> quiero hacer un archivo para conky y necesito saber las coordenadas de la pantalla para colocar los objetos. Alguien sabría de algún programa para verlas?
<tuxGentoo> buenas como estan
<tuxGentoo> alguno instalo ubuntu en virtualbox ?
<ivancp> y
<ivancp> yo
<ubuntu> holas.. necesito ayuda al instalar lubuntu(estoy corriendolo desde un usb)
<tuxGentoo> corre bien bajo 64bit o 32 bit cual de ellos corre mejor o se adapta mejor a la situacion ?
<ubuntu> la pc se me cuelga cuando quiero instalarlo
<ubuntu> como puedo instalar sin q se me cuelque la pc???
<Thekernel> buenas señores
<ubuntu> existe otra forma de instalar lubuntu??
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu, instala el entorno Lxde
<SergioMeneses> pero manten el sistema base
<aguitel> ubuntu, hay una imagen llamada minimal que funciona en linea de comando
<ubuntu> bueno yo lo tengo en usb live... me falto ecir q soy nuevo en linux(quiero pasarme dewin a linux) pero dada las caracteristicas de mi pc me recomendaron lubuntu
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu, instala el entrono no mas y pruebas si te va mejor
<ubuntu> y al momento de querer instalar se me cuelga
<ubuntu> sergio.. yo no tengo linux
<aguitel> ubuntu, si sos nuevo te recomiendo leer leer y leer antes de meterte en linux
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu, aaaa
<ubuntu> tengo winXP
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu, sigue la recomendacion de aguitel
<ubuntu> ya lei
<ubuntu> antes no me pasaba eso
<ubuntu> pero cuando le hago click en el icono de instalar... se cuelga la pc
<ubuntu> stoy todo el dia en eso
<ubuntu> primero pense q era el usb, luego  el iso hasta q le tuve q pasar de nuevo md5sum
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu, http://www.slideshare.net/sergioandresmeneses/lubuntu-7897121
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-13
<iioooo> hola
<nandito> hola
<iioooo> alguien por aqui?
<ubuntu> holas de nuevo... se me colgo la pc
<ubuntu> tube que apagarla manualmente
<iioooo> mal asunto
<ubuntu> ???
<iioooo> yo rulando con mi Nexus one
<ubuntu> sergio lei tu presentacion
<iioooo> y ahora mismo a planchar la oreja
<ubuntu> pero al hacer click desde lubuntu se me colgo la pc
<iioooo> ciao
<ubuntu> ciao
<ubuntu> intentare instalar de nuevo pero el problema es por què se cuelga la pc
<m4dv0y1> hola
<m4dv0y1> alguien ha tenido problemas que hacen algo y luego se cierra la sesión y aparecen en el GDM?
<dabor> m4dv0y1, no, pero tendrías que mirar los logs, como .xsession-errors
<Thedemon007> no puedo ver las camaras de una tarjeta dvr como hago par verlas_
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606692/ esta es la tarjeta de video
<Thedemon007> ya vengo voy a reiniciar
<Thedemon007> al reiniciar salio un backtrace como hago para verlo tengo ubuntu server
<Thedemon007> ?
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
<rengo> cual es mas liviano wmware server 2 o virtualbox 4?
<casa> con vmware he tenido mas rendimiento en la VM
<tkw-one> casa que es rendimmiento... expliquese
<casa> que el uso de winbugs en vmware es mas fluido que en virtualbox
<casa> y mas rapido
<tkw-one> si las probo enfrentadas pc a pc entonces es un buen comentario... sino, si solo es percepcion es cosa de gustos
<casa> para mi es mejor vmware a pesar de que es privativo, pero si no tienes un buen pc mejor usa virtualbox
<sabayonuser_> hola a todos!
<SergioMeneses> sabayonuser_, saludos
<linux-genesis> hola comunidad
<linux-genesis> tengo un problema con el samba en el ubuntu lucid
<linux-genesis> sudo quiero reiniciar servicio de samba con sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart me arroja not found
<SergioMeneses> linux-genesis, prueba
<SergioMeneses> sudo service samba status
<linux-genesis> y ya e reinstalado, eliminado y instalado nuevamente el samba
<linux-genesis> y sigo con lo mismo
<SergioMeneses> y me dices q te bota
<linux-genesis> lo curioso es que cuando creo una conexion punto a punto con windows vista o 7 no hay bronca ambos ping jalan bien, el problema es con xp
<afkael> Hola!!!
<linux-genesis> mmm tampoco me da para hacer status SergioMeneses
<linux-genesis> lo hice es actualizar paquetes con el synaptic, precisamente ahorita estoy instalando actualizacioes
<afkael> tengo que hacer un videotutorial y no puedo hacer una buena captura del audio, alguien me orienta en cómo configurarlo???
<katarcis> afkael, que programas usas
<katarcis> y porque dices que no haces buena captura de audio
<Gkahn_> no se que pasó con mi natty narwhal, al final tuve que quitarlo, vive pegado al usar virtualbox...
<Gkahn_> y eso que tengo 3gb de ram
<dabor> linux-genesis, sudo service smbd start
<linux-genesis> ya e probado eso tambien dabor , inclusive lei la documentacion oficial del samba
<dabor> linux-genesis, con ese comando inicias samba, te da error?
<linux-genesis> pareciera que no tengo instalado el samba, pero le hago sudo dpkg --get-selections samba y me dice install
<linux-genesis> start: Job is already running: smbd
<linux-genesis> eso me dice dabor
<dabor> linux-genesis, te dice que ya está funcionando, es correcto
<linux-genesis> pero no logro hacer ping con xp
<afkael> Recorditnow katarcis, y necesito que se escuche lo suficientemente alto para que se entienda lo quedigo..
<linux-genesis> al xp lo configure con otro rango de ip 192.168.2.10
<afkael> en windows el audio sale bien
<linux-genesis> y a mi eth3 en linux lo configure asi : sudo ifconfig eth3 192.168.2.5
<katarcis> afkael, en terminal  teclea  alsamixer  luego lo que te sale  unde f4 y subes todos
<linux-genesis> pero ninguno me hace el ping
<katarcis> afkael, para salir undes ESC
<casa> katarcis, troll
<katarcis> mauricio emo
<casa> xD
<afkael> sigue sin funcionar katarcis.. no puedo escuchar todavia
<casa_> afkael: que pasa?
<dabor> linux-genesis, hacer un ping no tiene nada que ver con samba
<katarcis> afkael, tienes alsa o pulse audio
<afkael> quiero capturar audio del mic
<casa_> afkael: probaste con alsamixer desde un terminal?
<afkael> estoy en kubuntu.. supongo que alsa
<afkael> si
<Thedemon007> Hola ayuda no puedo abrir el synaptic
<afkael> no se como debe ser
<casa_> }afy cuando estes en alsamixer en el canal del mic apritas M para desmutearlo
<casa_> (desmutearlo palabra nueva xD)
<linux-genesis> dabor, el problema era que no reiniciaba con /etc/init.d/samba restart
<dabor> linux-genesis, 192.168.2.10 y 192.168.2.5 son el mismo rango de IP
<linux-genesis> como no encontraba el samba en init.d crei que por alguna razon bloqueaba
<linux-genesis> si son el mismo rango de ip, es para que funcionara
<Thedemon007> Hola ayuda no puedo abrir el synaptic dice que ponga la contraseña del administrador coloco la contraseña bien y dice q es incorrecta
<linux-genesis> tal y como lo tengo configurado en windos vista y seven si funciona bien
<linux-genesis> pero con el xp no
<linux-genesis> no conectan
<Thedemon007> como cambio de mirror de repositorio desde la consola ?
<dabor> Thedemon007, /etc/apt/sources.list
<casa_> Thedemon007: desde el centro de software se puede
<dabor> Thedemon007, que contraseña estas usando?
<casa_> si dinos tu contraseña
<Thedemon007> la misma q uso con sudo
<casa_> XD
<dabor> Thedemon007, ok
<dabor> Thedemon007, y es el mismo usuario?
<katarcis> mauricio troll jaj
<Thedemon007> estoy en ubuntu server con sudo si me la agarra
<casa_> katarcis: ¬¬
<Thedemon007> hay un solo usuario dabor
<katarcis> afkael, como vas?
<dabor> Thedemon007, prueba ejecutar gksu synaptic
<linux-genesis> dabor por lo que entiendo ahora, samba se reinicia asi sudo restart smbd
<casa_> que otra forma hay para crear una VPN algo asi como hamachi
<casa_> }?
<linux-genesis> jejeje, pues ya por lo menos sali de esa duda, ahora tengo que resolver aquello gracias dabor
<Thedemon007> dice lo mismo dabor
<Thedemon007> sera algo de un grupo de usuarios?
<Thedemon007> cuales son los grupos en que esta tu usuario dabor ?
<erts> Hola, estoy intentando instalar GNU/Linux en mi portátil y tras haber probado diferentes distros (entre ellas un par de versiones de Ubuntu), he comprobado que mientras bajo Windows, cuando la temperatura interna del portátil asciende el ventilador acelera su velocidad, en Linux el ventilador mantiene una velocidad constante, lo que significa que se calienta excesivamente. He investigado
<erts> bastante y no he encontrado ninguna solucion válida, alguien podría echarme un cable? Ahora mismo estoy descargando la última versión de Ubuntu para ver qué tal responde, pero no tengo demasiadas esperanzas...
<dabor> linux-genesis, sudo service smbd restart
<linux-genesis> si dabor con eso le hice
<Thedemon007> mi usuario esta en los grupos kuikas adm dialout cdrom plugdev sambashare lpadmin admin
<linux-genesis> samba: unrecognized service
<linux-genesis>  y esto me arrojo dabor
<dabor> Thedemon007, dabor adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<dabor> linux-genesis, no es samba es smbd
<dabor> leer bien !!
<rengo> cacual me acosejan al final? wmware server 2 o virtualbox4?
<linux-genesis> perdon tenias razon jeejej start: Job is already running: smbd
<rengo> cual es mejor ocupa menos recursos ram?
<rengo> soporta acceso via web?
<afkael> katarsis: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8827394/screenshot-0.png
<afkael> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8827394/screenshot.png
<afkael> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8827394/screenshot-1.png
<Thedemon007> mm hay una forma de que las aplicaciones no te pidan contraseña es editando el sudoers pero como es ?? no me acuerdo :-(
<Thedemon007> dabor como root si pude
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<dabor> Thedemon007, http://120linux.com/asignar-privilegios-a-usuarios-o-grupos-con-sudoers-i/
<afkael> katarcis, viste los links??
<katarcis> afkael, si.. ya viste la configuracio del programa..
<katarcis> el problema es que no te escuchas
<katarcis> o que te esuchcas bajo
<katarcis> escuchas
<arielsanflo> alguien que me ayude
<arielsanflo> necesito un canal donde se pueda preguntar por lenguaje c en español
<dabor> arielsanflo, tendrias que buscar en lista de canales
<afkael> osea que alsamixer está bien?? el problema es del programa??
<katarcis> al parecer si
<katarcis> todo se ve bien
<afkael> ok.. lo reviso por ahi. Gracias
<kzman> hola
<kzman> como puedo activar la opcion para cambiar el brillo de pantalla del notebook?
<capitancar> buenas algun programa por ahi para pasar de formato wat a mp3 mis canciones
<capitancar> alguien por ahy
<capitancar> buenas algun programa por ahi para pasar de formato wat a mp3 mis canciones
<dylan66> no sera wav?
<capitancar> si wav
<afkael> soundconverter??
<dylan66> audacity lo hace
<Sapote> hola gente
<Felipe__> gay
<tatalos> tengo un problema con el gestor de red wicd, el gestor de actualizaciones no me reconoce la conexión wifi, aunque puede descargarlas y tampoco ubuntu one, pero este si no me deja hacer nada, alguien sbe como reparar el problema?
<jmanuel_cool> saludos a todos y todas
<tatalos> tengo un problema con el gestor de red wicd, el gestor de actualizaciones no me reconoce la conexión wifi, aunque puede descargarlas y tampoco ubuntu one, pero este si no me deja hacer nada, alguien sbe como reparar el problema?
<efpc2003> buenas
<efpc2003> estoy con un live cd, mi file system es de solo lectura, no llego a logearme, no carga entorno grafico, me obligo a fsck, supuestamente reparo cosas pero nada ha cambiado y sigo sin entorno grafico, lo peor es que muchas carpetas de mi home (particion aparte) no permite leerlas
<efpc2003> houston
<efpc2003> hay alguien despierto_
<efpc2003> gracias
<asnos> ee donde configuro la bolita central del ratón?
<nanovany> una pregunta camaradas, como instalo un archivo .run?
<nanovany> baje mi controladro ati x1200 para ubuntu, pero baje el archivo en .run
<nanovany> lo tengo en mi escritorio
<arp-> nanovany, instala tu placa desde Controladores Adicionales
<asnos> ya vi
<arp-> o si queres usar el .run
<arp-> abris una terminal, vas a la carpeta de Escritorio (cd Escritorio)
<arp-> y pones: sudo sh archivo.run
<nanovany> ook arp, hare eso gracias :D
<nanovany> > eeem arp, despues de escrbiri eso, sale este simbolo y no pasa nada :S
<arp-> ?
<arp-> que simbolo?
<nanovany> osea escribo sudo sh archivo.run y depsues de jecutar eso
<nanovany> sale este simbolo :            >
<arp->  y no no va pasar nada
<arp-> pone l nombre del archivo correcto
<arp-> ...
<arp-> sudo sh elnombredetuarchivo.run
<arp-> no que pongas "archivo.run"
<nanovany> aaah, escribi mal el nombre, me falto una "t"xD
<nanovany> hgracias
<arp-> ok
<arp-> si lo pones bien...
<arp-> te va salir el asistente de ATI
<arp-> de instalacion...
<nanovany> ya salio pero marco error, maldicion UU
<arp-> usa los drivers por repositorio si es que estan
<arp-> nanovany, anda a Controladores de Hardware
<arp-> o Controlares Adicionales
<arp-> ahi te lo ofrece para instalar
<arp-> (en caso que este disponible)
<nanovany> no esta disponmible, bueno no aparce ninguno :S
<arp-> ok
<arp-> bajaste el driver correcto?
<arp-> para tu arquitectura me refiero
<nanovany> sii, pss buske en la oficial de amd, el ati x1200 para linux x86
<arp-> ok
<arp-> y vos tenes x86 no
<arp-> ?
<nanovany> sii
<arp-> ok
<arp-> por si tenias x64
<arp-> preguntaba...
<nanovany> noo:s.. pss lo tengo el ubuntu 11.04 a 32
<arp-> que version de ubuntu enes?
<arp-> ?
<arp-> ah
<nanovany> 11.04 a 32 bits
<arp->  y bueh
<kyse_> hola gente
<kyse_> a alguien mas le pasa que se pierde completamente al actualizar a 11.04??
<kyse_> :S no encuentro nada y la mitad de cosas no van bien
<mokuo> yo me quedo con maverick todo lo que queda del 2011
<braiam> kyse_: es solo una nueva interfaz, tiene una curva de aprendizaje (como todo lo nuevo). Hoy fue que instale natty y me he ido figurando como son ahora las cosas, y lo dejo ahí porque es ot :)
<kyse_> buuff :/ yo encuentro muchos fallos :S
<casa> cuando quedara asi libreoffice http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/01/impressive-libreoffice-ui-mockups-you.html
<kawsay> holas
<kawsay> recien acabo de instalar lubuntu y no puedo abrir el Synaptic
<Soupermanito> kawsay, no podes it a una consola y escribir >synaptic
<Soupermanito> ?
<kawsay> ok
<kawsay> grax es que soy nuevo
<Soupermanito> si no podes escribi >sudo apt-get update                    y luego, >sudo apt-get install synaptic
<kawsay> no se como abrir el termianl en lubuntu
<kawsay> solo hay una opcion q se llama ejecutar
<kawsay> disculpen.. ya lo encontre
<kawsay> no se puede me sale:/home/kawsay/Descargas/SESION 6 PRIMARIA Noche
<kawsay> *E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo «/var/lib/dpkg/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<kawsay> E: No se encontró un archivo de réplica «/var/lib/dpkg/»
<braiam> !paste | kawsay
<kubot> kawsay: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Soupermanito> kawsay, nesecitas superpoderes, apreta alt-F2 y escribi gksudo synaptic
<kawsay> disculpen... vuelvo a repetir soy nuevo
<kawsay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606764/
<Soupermanito> kawsay, no pongas >
<Soupermanito> kawsay, eso es solo una convención, cuando uno escribe en un chat una linea de codigo que ejecutar, por lo general usa un simbolo para mostrar donde empezar a escribir, en mi caso y el de muchos otros usamos un > para señalar >aqui empieza el codigo                 y un espacio largo donde ya termino
<kawsay> ok gracias por la ayuda
<kawsay> ahora entiendo mejor
<Soupermanito> :) no hay problemas,
<Soupermanito> prueba de nuevo a ver que pasa, esta ves sin el >
<Soupermanito> XD
<kawsay> entre
<kawsay> =D
<Soupermanito> :D AWESOME
<Soupermanito> ahora me voy a dormir, mucha suerte instalando cosas :D
<Soupermanito> acordate si apretas alt-F2 podes ejecutar un programa mas rapido si te acordas como se llama, con synaptic es facil
<kawsay> ok gracias
<Soupermanito> XD
<Soupermanito> de nada
<kawsay> me he descargado openoffice desde el internet como lo instalo, en synaptic no veo la opcion
 * xoan buenas
<fosco_> buenas
<Coolers> hola'
<Coolers> ?
<fosco_> hola
<Coolers> linuxeros! la verdad solo curoseaba esto de IRC es pirmera vez
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<Coolers> buenas
<noseasasi> :-)
<Coolers> no seas asi jajaja buen nick
<noseasasi> ;-)
<Brath> Buenos dias a tod@s
<noseasasi> buenas
<Brath> Alguien puede decirme en donde conseguir los logs del openweek de estos dias?
<luckatoni> estoy viendo crontab
<luckatoni> y quiero que me hagas las copias de seguridad
<luckatoni> en una unidad no montada
<luckatoni> y le pongo: cp /cosas/* /copia/ | mount  -t ntfs /dev/sda5 /copia
<luckatoni> pero no funciona bien
<luckatoni> sabeis la causa?
<noseasasi>  < luckatoni>: me imagino que colocas la ruta completa o relativa de forma correcta y también creo que es mejor un && en lugar de una tuberia. Ten en cuenta que soy un principiante y no controlo mucho
<luckatoni> noseasasi, todo se puede probar, gracias por contestar
<SrUbuntu> Hola. ¿Cómo se llaman los paquetes que tengo que instalar para tener PHP instalado en mi PC?
<Ahimsa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<luckatoni> prueba a instalar en paquete lamp-server, trae php. mysql y apache
<Ahimsa> SrUbuntu, Leete la guía oficial de Ubuntu
<SrUbuntu> mm gracias
<noseasasi> SrUbuntu: gloogeando un poco   http://bioinformatiquillo.wordpress.com/2011/05/03/instalar-lamp-linux-apache-mysql-php-en-ubuntu-11-04/
<SrUbuntu> y cómo puedo instalar sólo mysql y php?
<Ahimsa> !google
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<SrUbuntu> noseasasi: ty
<fosco_> php sin apache no te va a servir de mucho, php es un lenguaje de programacion para ser interpretado por el servidor web (apache)
<SrUbuntu> fosco_: ah, yo lo decía para probar php "de forma casera", es bueno saberlo, gracias ^^
<fosco_> la manera de probarlo es que apache lo ejecute
<SrUbuntu> sip, ya entendí, muchas gracias
<SrUbuntu> mm una cosita...
<SrUbuntu> cuando ya lo tenga instalado y haga servicio apache start, estará a la vista de Internet, no? O sea, digo... que para que sólo funcione en localhost y no pueda acceder por Internet a mi server Apache tendré que modificar httpd.conf, verdad?
<SrUbuntu> por qué no funciona:  sudo chown -R srubuntu ??chown: falta un operando después de «srubuntu»
<SrUbuntu> Pruebe `chown --help' para más información.
<luckatoni> como puedo hacer para en una misma linea , ejecutar varios comandos , uno detras de otro
<noseasasi> luckatoni: has probado algun manual de bash? te lo digo con educación y sin ganas de bronca... te indico uno en un momento...
<luckatoni> ya se bash, pero era para poner en el contrab
<luckatoni> crontab
<luckatoni> gracias
<noseasasi> luckatoni: he encontrado uno que parece muy curioso http://wiki.softwarelivre.org/TWikiBar/WebHome#Libro_de_Shell_en_Espa_ol
<SrUbuntu> comando && comando2 && comando3
<SrUbuntu> o también      comando; comando2; comando3
<luckatoni> ok, gracias SrUbuntu
<noseasasi> de todas formas entre comando y comando puede haber tuberia para direccionar, & para ejecutar dos comandos a la vez, y && para hecr dos comandos uno tras otro
<SrUbuntu> luckatoni: pero lee el tutorial xD, && es para que si no sale bien el anterior, no se ejecuta nada, y ; sirve para ejecutar uno detrás del otro salga lo que salga en el anterior comando
<rengo> holas buenos dias
<SrUbuntu> alguien me puede decir por qué no puedo ejecutar chown? porfa
<SrUbuntu> o/
<rengo> exite paquete haga backups de imagenesn de hd estado pc andado?
<rengo> sr es crown y numero permiso
<rengo> ojo 775
<rengo> SrUbuntu:
<SrUbuntu> es chown
<SrUbuntu> para cambiar permisos
<SrUbuntu> de user
<rengo> eso
<rengo> pero ojo 775
<SrUbuntu> <,< yo digo chown, no chmod
<rengo> das permisos totales
<SrUbuntu> :P
<rengo> no se
<rengo> perdon
<SrUbuntu> se agradece el intento de ayuda
<SrUbuntu> ^^
<rengo> nada
<rengo> nadie sabe hacer backups imagen hd estado pc predida se pude?
<SrUbuntu> qué es una imagen hd?
<SrUbuntu> un screenshot?
<rengo> todo contenido del hd en un archivo
<rengo> todo su estructura logica tal cual esta en el hd en un archivo
<rengo> es hd disco duro o disco rigido
<SrUbuntu> ah
<rengo> SrUbuntu:  entgedite?
<SrUbuntu> backups de TODO el disco duro?
<rengo> si pero en imagen
<SrUbuntu> mm
<rengo> seria mejor asi esta integro grub
<SrUbuntu> pues no creo que se puedan hacer backups de algunos archivos de la partición que se está usando
<SrUbuntu> tendrías que iniciar LiveCD
<rengo> server tedria haber algo no podes apagar server hacer backups hd fisico
<SrUbuntu> hombre, si quieres hacer un backup de todo el disco, sí, pero sinó, no hace falta iniciar LiveCD...
<SrUbuntu> no puedo ayudarte +
<rengo> SrUbuntu:  es pc hice server
<SrUbuntu> rengo: y?
<rengo> no podrias reiniciar hacer backups? los automaticos?
<rengo> no es mismo pc escritorio que un server
<SrUbuntu> em
<SrUbuntu> sigue siendo un sistema operativo...
<rengo> si no imaginate por ej aca cada vez hacen backup server tiran abajo re inician server?
<rengo> solo para eso?
<SrUbuntu> pues no lo hagas de todo el disco duro <,<
<SrUbuntu> no hay más soluciones
<rengo> parese ridiculo? aparte hacen minimo 1 vez msemana
<rengo> eso estoy bpreguntado
<rengo> preguntando
<SrUbuntu> Por si alguien lee los logs: estaba haciendo chown dentro del directorio que quería "chownear"
<fosco_> y?
<SrUbuntu> fosco_: pues que hay que decir qué directorio quieres chownear, yo estaba en el directorio y puse chown -R usuario
<SrUbuntu> y me daba error
<SrUbuntu> ..
<fosco_> ok, no tienes ninguna duda?
<Sapote> chownear... eso es nuevo para mi
<Sapote> cree un directorio, varios dentro, varios archivos dentro
<Sapote> luego hice chown sapote:sapote ../ -R
<Sapote> lo hizo sin problemas
<Sapote> tambien intente chown sapote:sapote /home/guillote/sapotedir -R
<Sapote> no dio error
<Sapote> asi que SrUbuntu no se donde esta el error
<SrUbuntu> Sapote: ya estoy, leer*
<SrUbuntu> qué quieres? hacer chown?
<SrUbuntu> es chown -R directorio usuario
<SrUbuntu> perdón xD
<SrUbuntu> es chown -R usuario directorio
 * SrUbuntu go to duching, ausente*
<nycko> SrUbuntu: hi
<Dark4ngel> wenass
<fosco_> alguien usa gnome3? mi primer intento de personalizacion: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/qlxq61rn/screenshot_001.png
<fosco_> ahora solo me falta saber como quitar el applet del reloj del panel superior
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
 * SrUbuntu bai
<jorge> Hola que tal estoy intentando instalar y de hecho lo hice sin problemas medusa4 una alternativa libre para cad cuando intento iniciarlo solo aparece una pantalla negra donde ni siquiera puedo leer lo que dice se cierra y ya no carga nada me fui por consola y ejecute ./startmedusa alli me da un error con libtiff.so.3 ya fui a /etc/lib/ y cree un enlace virtual con libtiiff.so.4 pero nada sigue igual alguna idea al respecto
<jorge> error while loading shared libreries: libtiff.so.3: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<jorge> ese es el error en si
<claudioAndres> Hola amigos, necesito de su ayuda... he googleado pero no encontrado mucho... Resulta que instale ubuntu 11.04 desde cero sobre ubuntu 10.10 teniendo hibrido mi pc... ahora solo booteo con ubuntu... como puedo recuperar el booteo de windows..?? alguien me que me pueda ayudar??
<aguitel> claudioAndres, haz esto en la consola:sudo apt-get install grub2 os-prober && update-grub
<claudioAndres> aguitel, probare y te cuento
<claudioAndres> aguitel, tuve que ejecutar la linea como "su" para que tome pero lo hizo al parecer... reiniciare y cuento como me fue :)
<claudioAndres> aguitel, muchas gracias amigo... me resulto... :) ademas instale un soft para configurar mi grub y logré lo que necesitaba
<aguitel> claudioAndres: de nada
<point> porque ubuntu no me reconce mi teléfono cuando lo conecto es un sony ericsson w810i
<fosco_> buenas
<joseefrainpb> ntu-ve] Bienvenido a UBUNTU-VE || El canal del  Ubuntu LoCo Team aprobado de Venezuela | Sitio Oficial http://www.ubuntu.org.ve/ || Reglas: http://tinyurl.com/5u8elz || Próxima reunión: 20/05/2011 desde las 8:00pm VET
<joseefrainpb>  Asunto para #ubuntu-ve definido por C3s4r!~c3s4r@ubuntu/member/c3s4r en Thu Apr 28 07:47:08 2011
<joseefrainpb> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-ve] Bienvenido al canal #ubuntu-ve LoCo Team de Venezuela. www.ubuntu.org.ve. Sea educado, evite flood, away
<joseefrainpb> <joseefrainpb> disculpen una consulta si yo instalo mas de un SO GNU/Linux puedo dirigir el /home a la misma partición en todos?
<fosco_> si
<joseefrainpb> gracias fosco_
<Dark4ngel> hola wenas, alguien sabe porque sale este error ?? (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<fosco_> Dark4ngel, un error grave impide que el CD pueda ser leido
<fosco_> pueden ser muchas cosas
<Dark4ngel> pero eso pasa en mi pc
<Dark4ngel> en otra pc k tengo en casa no ocurre
<fosco_> desde un disco defectuoso o mal grabado a alguna incompatibilidad del kernel con tu controladora SATA
<Dark4ngel> arranca bien el live cd
<Dark4ngel> va ser lo de sata
<Dark4ngel> no?
<fosco_> pueden ser muchas cosas
<Dark4ngel> esque he stado leyendo
<fosco_> prueba con la iso alternate
<Dark4ngel> por foros
<Dark4ngel> y ponia k cambiase el jumper para master ide
<Dark4ngel>  yes lo que exo
<Dark4ngel> y aun asi..
<Stoneangel> buenas tardes, alguien sabe porque en ubuntu 11.04 epiphany se cierra cada vez que intento accesar a una web https
<fosco_> Stoneangel, lanza el navegador desde terminal y así podrás ver el mensaje de error que da
<Stoneangel> ok fosco_ voy a lanzarlo desde la terminal a ver
<Stoneangel> fosco_ el error que da al cerrarse es: Violación de segmento
<fosco_> mal asunto, error de programación, lo unico q puedes hacer es esperar a q una actualizacion del paquete solucione el problema
<Stoneangel> X( gracias por la info, seguiré accesando desde chromium a las web https, de casualidad sabes como agregar una excepción para que no me alerte por el certificado cada vez que visito la página?
<_alazar> Odio cuando el servidor del otro canal hace eso.
<_alazar> xD
<fosco_> split
<dantix> hola todos, anoche quise actualizar mi 10.04 netbook edition a la que me propuso el administrador de actualizaciones la 10.10. Trabajó y reinició y me quedó en la pantalla mi fondo sin ningún icono ni menú, alcanzo a ver las notificaciones de conexión wifi y de carga de batería.
<fosco_> dantix, al poner el nombre de usuario y contraseña elige la sesion "gnome a prueba de fallos"
<fosco_> una vez dentro del sistema desactiva los efectos de escritorio y ya puedes entrar en la sesion normal
<dantix> mi ubuntu nunca pidió ususrio y contrseña, sólo la contraseña del default keyring, cómo puedo activar el modo "a prueba de fallos"?
<_alazar> ¿No se supone que la 10.04 sólo actualiza a la siguiente LTS?
<dantix> _alazar: yo cambié la política de actualización en el update manager
<dantix> de LTS a Normal
<dantix> probable yo haya provocado este problema
<fosco_> dantix, eso es que tienes activada la entrada automática al sistema
<fosco_> puedes cambiar los efectos de escritorio desde la consola, aunque no se el comando de memoria
<_alazar> Creo que es compiz --replace plugin plugin plugin plugin...
<dantix> fosco_: entonces mi problema son los efectos de escritorio? y nada más?
<toni> hola, buenas tardes a todos
<fosco_> dantix, seguramente
<toni> acabo de instalar Ubuntu 11.04 y hay cosas que quisiera cambiar pero no sé como
<toni> me ayuda alguien  por favor?
<joseefrainpb> dantix: escribe en consola sudo ps -ef  | grep (proceso) donde proceso es compiz o el que uses
<_alazar> Di qué cosas quieres cambiar y a ver si alguno sabe ayudarte.
<toni> ok, gracais
<dantix> una más, existe la netbook editio en 11.04?
<toni> gracias
<_alazar> No, es la misma que la normal.
<toni> lo primero de todo quiero poner la barra que sale en la parte superior (dónde está el reloj) en la parte inferior
<dantix> _alazar: gracias
<_alazar> toni, en unity no puedes, en el escritorio clásico sí.
<toni> :(
<toni> no se puede?
<toni> de ninguna manera?
<_alazar> En Unity no, aún es poco configurable.
<toni> pues menudo cambio que he hecho
<dantix> si fuera a una instalación de cero y tengo un Atom en mi netbook, podría usar la versión de 64bits?
<_alazar> ¿Los atom son de 64 bits?
<_alazar> Creo que eran de 32.
<toni> y bien, cómo cambiar lo de maximizar, minimizar y cerrar al lado derecho?
<_alazar> toni, pulsa alt+f2 y escribe: gconf-editor
<fosco_> dantix, atom es 32bits
<toni> y?
<_alazar> Te vas a apps/metacity/general y donde pone "button layout" escribes ':minimize,maximize,close'
<_alazar> sin las comillas simples
<_alazar> Y si lo quieres con el menu de la ventana a la izquierda, lo pones así 'menu:minimize,maximize,close'
<toni> con las comillas?
<_alazar> Sin
<toni> ok
<toni> :)
<toni> pedazo de crack
<toni> osea que esto de Unity es para hacer un master... no?
<_alazar> Aún hay que pulirlo un poco, yo sigo con el escritorio clásico y docky.
<_alazar> No me gustan los docks convertidos en paneles.
<toni> y se puede volver al menú clásico pero con la versión 11.04?
<_alazar> Sí, al escribir la contraseña en la barra inferior eliges "ubuntu classic" y listo.
<fosco_> toni, cuando pones nombre de usuario y contraseña al entrar puedes elegir sesión clásica
<fosco_> por defecto está muy muy feo, pero se puede arreglar
<toni> es que entro sin esos datos
<fosco_> pues desactiva la entrada automática
<_alazar> Pues lo pones para entrar un momento con datos y luego lo vuelves a cambiar.
<toni> y cómo lo hago?
<toni> :S
<fosco_> simplemente dale a cerrar sesion
<_alazar> Pero igualmente entra sin contraseña, ¿no?
<toni> vamos a ver...
<toni> qué hago exactamente?
<fosco_> dale a cerrar sesion
<fosco_> te pedirá nombre de usuario y contraseña
<fosco_> en la parte de abajo cambias el tipo de sesion a "clasico"
<fosco_> y ya se quedará siempre en modo clásico hasta q vuelvas a cambiarlo
<_alazar> El "dash" y el "launcher" de Unity tendría que ser como el de gnome shell.
<_alazar> Pero el resto tal y como está ahora, quedaría muy bien.
<toni> :)
<toni> gracias
<toni> conseguido
<toni> ahora todo mejor
<toni> .)
<fosco_> ok
<toni> muchas gracias a tod@s
<toni> no sé que sería de gente cómo yo, sin gente como vosotros
<toni> .)
<xps17> hola se puede reinstalar por encima el ubuntu?
<_alazar> ¿Destruir la anterior instalación con una nueva? Sí.
<_alazar> Eso se puede hacer con cualquier OS.
<_alazar> SO*
<xps17> tengo w7 tambien
<xps17> pero estube haciendo el indio
<xps17> y jodi el ubuntu
<_alazar> Tranquilo, sólo formatea la partición, no todo el disco duro.
<xps17> ok alazar
<_alazar> Eso sí, tendrás que usar particionado manual y saber qué estás haciendo.
<xps17> vamos alla
<xps17> uy
<xps17> jejejejeje
<xps17> vamos a ver
<xps17> tengo dos discos duros
<xps17> fisicos
<xps17> el  linux lo tenia en d
<esmirlin> chicos cómo se llama la versión del OS que cuando una persona la inicia por primera vez tiene que crear usuario, como si se preinstalara de fábrica, no sé si me explico :S
<aguitel> linux
<_alazar> ¿Ese no es cualquier SO?
<esmirlin> no no
<esmirlin> a ver hablo de ubuntu
<jmanuel_cool> saludos genteses ¿alguien sabe sobre linux corriendo en PDA's?
<_alazar> ¿Quieres decir los CD Live?
<esmirlin> pero a ver, cuando te compras un ordenata con win por ejemplo, en el primer inicio tu metes tu usuario nuevo y todo se actualiza y tal
<esmirlin> es que creo que es OEM version o algo así pero no estoy seguro
<_alazar> Estoy confundido, yo tengo que iniciar sesión en Win, como en Linux, como en todas partes xD
<_alazar> Sea de fábrica o lo haya instalado yo.
<esmirlin> no no
<esmirlin> jaja estoy perdido no sé explicarlo
<joseefrainpb> esmirlin: si son os OEM los que tienen esa opción
<esmirlin> a ver, lo que quiero es instalar ubuntu pero sin usuario ni nada durante la instalación, es para el ordenador de un amigo, para que la primera vez que lo inicie en su casita el pueda hacer el usuario que quiera y tal
<esmirlin> joseefrainpb, y en ubuntu existe¿?
<_alazar> Ah, vale, ya entiendo. Y ni idea de si se puede xD
<_alazar> esmirlin, aquí dicen cómo hacerlo de varias formas http://askubuntu.com/questions/36671/how-to-make-an-oem-install
<_alazar> Necesitas el CD Alternate.
<esmirlin> voy a ver
<_alazar> Ah no, se puede hacer también con el live normal.
<braiam> esmirlin: durante la pantalla de instalación busca "otras opciones" y hay aparecerá "oem"
<jmanuel_cool> esmirlin, con el cd alternate te da la opción de instalación OEM, asi al final quien recibe el PC crea su usuario y pass
<joseefrainpb> esmirlin: nunca e usado esa opción pero entendia que es un programa que lo hacia para guindos, braiam: esa opción que dices en que parte de la instalación aparece y si la has probado que tal te ha funcionado?
<braiam> joseefrainpb: la probe en 8.10, y funcionó bien
<joseefrainpb> braiam: gracias lo tendre presente para un futuro
<Guest73639> hola me pueden ayudar a instalar una impresora samsung clp-325 en ubuntu 11.04
<Guest73639> lo que pasa es que no encuentro los drivers para ubuntu
<Guest73639> hay alguna otra manera de instalarla
<aguitel> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Samsung/Samsung-CLP-325w
<Guest73639> ok gracias checare la pagina
<xps17> hola como puedo hacer para instalar el driver privativo para la tarjeta wifi broadcom bcm4313?
<fosco_> xps17, lo primero q necesitas es conectar por cable al router
<xps17> ahi estoy fosco_
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> ahora actualiza el sistema
<fosco_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_alazar> broadcom esta dentro de la linux foundation y no necesitas conectarte a Internet, ubuntu 11.04 las reconoce.
<_alazar> Las reconoce a su manera, pero las reconoce.
<fosco_> pues en mi caso fue necesario conectar a internet para instalar el paquete b43-fwcutter
<xps17> a mi no me la reconoce
<xps17> esta actualizando de momento
<xps17> eso si
<xps17> en el live cd si que funcionaba
<fosco_> xps17, ok, cuando acabe avisame
<xps17> listo
<fosco_> ok, ahora por si ha actualizado el kernel o algun modulo es recomendable q reinicies
<fosco_> sin quitar el cable vas a sistema - administracion - controladores
<fosco_> y alli tendrás la wifi lista para activar
<xps17> asi  estaba antes y daba error
<fosco_> si sigue dando error lo haremos manualmente
<xps17> imagino que ahora tras la actualizacion ira bien
<xps17> esta reiniciando
<fosco_> ok
<Robocop> hola buenos dias
<Robocop> algun canal a donde pueda entrar a chatear
<Robocop> donde halla mas o menos gente
<xps17> nada fosco_ da el mismo error
<fosco_> Robocop, para hacer amigos mejor usa otra red como el irc-hispano
<fosco_> xps17, que error
<luckatoni> fosco_, irc-hispano se ha caido, ahora buscan hogar,xd
<Robocop> y como le hago para entrar ahi fosco ??
<xps17> revise el archivo de registro para ver mas detalles :/var/log/jockey.log
<fosco_> Robocop, //newserver irc.irc-hispano.org
<cousteau> /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<fosco_> xps17, solo dice eso?
<xps17> si fosco
<xps17> en el actualizador de controladores
<xps17> lo tiene
<fosco_> pues pega el contenido de ese archivo en pastebin.com
<fosco_> posiblemente sea un error con los repositorios
<xps17> gracias fosco_ ahora me pilla mal de tiempo, lo intento por la noche
<xps17> un saludo hablamos
<xps17> y gracias
<fosco_> ok
<Robocop> fosco quiero entrar a una sala de chat donde aya bastante gente
<Robocop> para chatear
<Robocop> alguien me puede ayudar
<PILar> hola
<PILar> una pregunta plis!
<xangua> ya lo hicieron
<PILar> Puedo instalar sony vegas 10.0 en ubuntuu?
<_alazar> Nativamente no, por wine quizás.
<_alazar> Pero no funcionaría demasiado bien creo yo...
<fosco_> Robocop, una vez hayas entrado en el irc-hispano teclea /join #amistad
<xangua> !appdb
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<PILar> entonces lo intento??? o no funcionaría?
<Robocop> como le hago para entraar a  irc-hispano ????
<_alazar> Si realmente lo necesitas, usa Windows.
<xuzas> windows para jugar esta muy bien
<_alazar> Si es para cosas personales por el simple hecho de que te guste retocar vídeos, echa un vistazo si es compatible en la appdb.
<PILar> existe otro editor de video con efeectos para ubuntu?
<fosco_> Robocop, te lo dije antes, lee un poco más arriba
<xuzas> el Windows Movie Maker jajaja
<_alazar> Hay unos cuantos, Openshot creo que es uno.
<Robocop> fosco ya puese esto y no dio nada //newserver irc.irc-hispano.org
<fosco_> Robocop, que programa de irc estas usando?
<Robocop> en el freenode
<PILar>  y photoshop en ubuntu va con wine?
<Robocop> gnome
<xangua> !appdb | PILar
<kubot> PILar: Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<xuzas> si
<PILar> me lo e descargado y no me sale error...
<xuzas> va mejor que en windows
<fosco_> Robocop, gnome no es un programa de chat
<fosco_> usas xchat, empathy? ...
<_alazar> PILar, hay que hacer algunas cosillas pero sí, aunque no tienes aceleración por GPU.
<xangua> Robocop:  en la página de irc hispano te dicen cmo
<xangua> como
<_alazar> Por lo que te irá más lento que en Win2.
<PILar> creo que me pasaré al windows xddddd
<Robocop> ok dejame checar
<xuzas> usa gimp, es muy completo y ya te viene por defecto
<xangua> preinstalado ya no xuzas
<_alazar> O Pinta, que viene bien para cosas simples y tiene muy buena gui (a mi parecer).
<Robocop> si que da problemas ubuntu
<PILar> tu lo as dicho Robocop xdd
<_alazar> Ubuntu no tiene la culpa de la torpeza de quien lo usa... xD
<erAbuelo> yo creo que en parte si
<xuzas> ah... yo llevo haciendo upgrade desde hace un tiempo y ya no se que programas quitan y cuales ponen. pero he probado gimp y photoshop, y veo que ambos funcionan casi igual. incluso photoshop se ha apropiado de alguna funcion que llevaba gimp implementada desde hace tiempo...
<Robocop> es de plano un problema este sistema operativo
<xangua> Robocop: no has dicho que problema tienes, no somos adivinos
<_alazar> Yo lo que veo mal en Gimp es que se basa poco en las funcionalidades rápidas como el clic derecho.
<Robocop> pues que quiero entrar a un chat
<Robocop> como el chat.com
<xuzas> jajajaja
<Robocop> algo parecido
<Robocop> asi mas o menos
<_alazar> Pues abres el navegador y escribes: chat.com
<_alazar> xD
<Robocop> que haya bastante banda
<xangua> Robocop: ya te dijeron como 3 veces cmo, o si no tienes las instrucciones de la propia página de irc hispano
<PILar> en el gimp lo único que no se es como en una imagen añadir otra xd no se si me entiendes
<xuzas> troll
<_alazar> La seleccionas entera, la copias y pegas en la otra imagen.
<_alazar> Al menos así lo hago yo tanto en Gimp como en Photoshop xD
<xangua> PILar: capas¿ cientos de tutoriales hay por ahi
<PILar> xddd
<Robocop> cual es la pagina de irc hispano ???
<fosco_> Robocop, www.irc-hispano.org
<xuzas> ajajjajajaja
<xangua> yo etoy suscrito a un vlog de tutoriales del gimp
<Robocop> ok dejame ir para aya
<_alazar> Pero qué dificultar tiene escribir /newserver irc.irc-hispano.org
<PILar> porfin me entero xddddd
<xuzas> creo que algunas personas harian mejor quedandose en windows
<_alazar> Sobretodo las que se pasan a ubuntu y quieren usar programas de Windows.
<xuzas> yatedigo
<Robocop> no esta funcionando la pagina fosco
<_alazar> Yo voy a Windows y uso programas de linux xD (Emesene por ejemplo).
<xuzas> yo JAMÁS
<xuzas> es pecado
<fosco_> Robocop, estará caida, espera un rato y reintentalo
<Robocop> ok dejame ir por un vaso de PEPSI
<_alazar> De Pesi, como Torres.
<xuzas> uan euro, uan pesi broder
<PILar> porque en la cheese no van hacer videos?
<_alazar> ¿La cheese?
<PILar> see la camara
<fosco_> <PILar> porque en la cheese no van hacer videos? <- esta frase no se entiende
<PILar> xddddd
<_alazar> Pero nada eh.
<xuzas> jajajajajaja
 * xoan buenas
<_alazar> Buenas tardes.
<PILar> amos a ver... el programa fotomatón de cámara web cheese le doy para hacer un video y solo sale mi imagen...
<PILar> se queda pillao..
<xuzas> debe de ser cosa de controladores...
<PILar> ...
<PILar> como lo arreglo?
<braiam> !who
<kubot> Como puedes ver, este es un canal grande. Si estás hablando con alguien en particular, por favor, coloca su apodo en lo que dices (Usa !tab), o bien los mensajes se pierden y se vuelve confuso :)
<_alazar> !tab
<kubot> Puedes usar <tab> para completar nombres/nicks en el IRC asi como ficheros y directorios en la terminal (bash).
<PILar>  
<_alazar> Ciertamente Irc hispano está desolado en casi todos los canales.
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<_alazar> Hola seyacat
<seyacat> hola _alazar
<ElVillano> problema con eth0 no logro conexion
<xuzas> aqui Houston
<braiam> como era el comando para saber si estaba usando aceleración 3d?
<braiam> ok, gracias
<aguitel> glxgears,glxinfo
<_alazar> Ew... glxinfo | grep rendering
<Osmodivs>  Hola, hace rato trate de instalar un driver de nvidia, sali del GUI, pero no sepudo instalar, ya que estaba instalado el de NOUVEAU, asi que nvidia instalo un archivo .conf para desactivarlo, pero ahora no puedo instalar el driver de nvidia, y ya no puedo entrar a Ubuntu a borrar el archivo .conf
<Osmodivs> en mi PC esta un LiveCD, pero no puedo accesar el /etc/modprobe, puedo accesarlo, pero solo el del LiveCD, no el de mi instalacion.
<cousteau> Osmodivs, cómo que no puedes entrar al PC? ni siquiera a consola?
<Osmodivs> ¿Como le hago para accesar a /etc/modprobe.d de mi instalacion de Ubuntu?
<Osmodivs> costeau Solo por medio de un LiveCD, ni siquiera en Failsafe mode puedo entrar
<cousteau> Osmodivs, "/" se montará como un disco en Lugares
<cousteau> Osmodivs, ni siquiera con Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<Osmodivs> Puedo ver mi disco desde el CD, pero no puedo modificarlo ni con root
<Tarrasquero> Osmodivs: añadelo al fstab
<Tarrasquero> y reinicia el fstab
<Tarrasquero> Osmodivs: pero no lo puedes arreglar desde tty?
<Tarrasquero> seguro que si
<Tarrasquero> aunque yo no abria borrado ningun .conf
<hashashin> nas
<Tarrasquero> o/
<Osmodivs> Tarrasquero, Nvidia dice que si quiero reactivar el driver nouveau, que borre su /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-installer-disable-nouveau.conf
<Osmodivs> Tarrasquero, ¿Me podrias explicar eso del fstab?
<Osmodivs> No puedo accesar a ese archivo por medio de otro tty, solo me aparecen las carpetas del LiveCD, no de mi instalacion
<Osmodivs> ¿O de que forma llego a ellos?
<cousteau> Osmodivs, desinstala el driver nvidia (no sé si es necesario, pero me parece que tiene una opción --uninstall
<cousteau> Osmodivs, Lugares > Equipo
<cousteau> uno de los discos es tu PC
<Osmodivs> costeau Te digo que no tengo acceso a el, estoy en un LiveCD
<cousteau> ...
<cousteau> ¿en otro ordenador?
<Osmodivs> Puedo verlo, pero al arrastrar el archivo a la terminal para ver su direccion, me aparece: /media/
<Osmodivs> Si estoy en una Netbook en este momento
<cousteau> dale doble clic al disco
<Osmodivs> Puedo verlo, pero al arrastrar el archivo a la terminal para ver su direccion, me aparece: /media/das-sdd-asd-21-3-de12-/etc/modprobe.d/nvidia....
<cousteau> bien, y?
<Osmodivs> No puedo accesar a el por la terminal
<Osmodivs> y por el GUI no se puede borrar tampoco
<cousteau> por qué no puedes acceder por terminal? da algún error?
<eliamtr> hola
<Osmodivs> costeau, no existe el directorio, como asi aparece
<Osmodivs> costeau, Y no es el mismo si solo escribo /etc/modprobe.d ya que eso es del LiveCD, no de mi instalacion de Ubuntu
<eliamtr> alguien me puede decir que si yo quiero agarrar repositorios desde mi cd de ubuntu como hago?
<Tarrasquero> Osmodivs: sudo fdisk -l
<Tarrasquero> !paste Osmodivs
<kubot> Osmodivs: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<cousteau> si haces   cd /media/das-sdd-asd-21-3-de12-   te deja?
<eliamtr> pero como cambiaria yo  el repositorio de sources.list?
<Tarrasquero> eliamtr: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cousteau> eliamtr, ¿qué error te da?
<cousteau> Tarrasquero, desde un LiveCD no
<Tarrasquero> cousteau: es para eliamtr
<cousteau> ah, desde el cd, pero no desde una sesión live cd...
<eliamtr> me abre el editor de texto
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<Tarrasquero> esta en live cd
<eliamtr> pero queria saber que linea de comando le pongo para que vea puro cd?
<Tarrasquero> puro cd?
<eliamtr> lo que quiero que en micasa que no tengo red, me deje instalar programas sin la red, sino que reconozca el cd
<cousteau> eliamtr, no sé dónde estará el sources.list en el CD... supongo que por algún lado tiene que estar, pero ni idea de donde
<cousteau> aaah
<eliamtr> no me entinde
<cousteau> eliamtr, ve a Orígenes de software
<eliamtr> tengo en mi pc ubuntu
<eliamtr> no tengo red
<eliamtr> en casa
<cousteau> eliamtr, ve a Orígenes de software
<eliamtr> solo quiero instalarle los programas
<cousteau> creo que está en Sistema > Admin > Orígenes de software
<eliamtr> si
<cousteau> y ahí agregas el CD
<eliamtr> pero sin red funciona?
<cousteau> creo que sí
<eliamtr> ahhh
<cousteau> no tienes actualizaciones, pero tienes todos los paquetes que tenga el CD
<cousteau> si quieres otros que no están en el CD, la cosa se complica
<cousteau> tendrías que hacer
<eliamtr> no tengo origenes del software
<cousteau> !offline
<kubot> Si necesitas descargar paquetes de Ubuntu usando otra máquina o SO, marca los paquetes deseados en Synaptic y selecciona Archivo → Generar un script de descarga de paquetes. Puedes usar también http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - Ver también !APTonCD
<Tarrasquero> Osmodivs: ya solucionó el problema
<cousteau> lo segundo
<Osmodivs> Ok, acabo de borrar esos archivos, reinicie, pero parece que de nada sirvio, ya que tengo que entrar por medio del GRUB a FailSafeX mode. Pero no entra. en la tty1 me dice: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (compatible NVIDIA X Driver not found)
<Tarrasquero> Osmodivs: aqui no ha servido nada de lo que se te dijo...
<Tarrasquero> has hecho como bien te pareció
<Tarrasquero> sigue con lo tuyo yo tengo que hacer
<cousteau> entra en la tty1... a lo mejor reinstalando nouveau se arregla
<eliamtr> gracias ya lo vi
<Osmodivs> costeau, es que no e borrado el Nouveau, borre el script de nvidia que lo desactivava. Pero si hay una forma, adelante, dimela
<cousteau> a lo mejor reinstalando nouveau se arregla
<Osmodivs> !nouveau
<kubot> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04. Currently 3D rendering is unsupported. More information can be found in http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ - See also !nvidia
<cousteau> cuando reinstalas un programa, se ejecutan unos scripts... ni idea, prueba a ver
<cousteau> creo que se hacía así
<eliamtr> http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/   no tiene opcion para natty
<Osmodivs> Pero como lo reinstalo desde la tty?
<eliamtr> kubot:
<eliamtr> : http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/   no tiene opcion para natty
<cousteau> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Yukiteru> hola a todos!!!
<eliamtr> alguien sabe que programa puedo virtualizar sistemas operativos desde ubuntu?
<_alazar> Virtualbox.
<_alazar> VMware
<eliamtr> gracias
<xblaster> holas
<eliamtr> me pide una direeccion ip
<eliamtr> solo quiero crear una maquina virtual desde un archivo iso
<Yukiteru> eliamtr, que te pide una direccion ip????
<eliamtr> sip
<eliamtr> instale el vmware view opencliente
<Yukiteru> desde donde lo instalaste??? desde los repos???
<eliamtr> si
<eliamtr> desde centro de software
<Yukiteru> bueno create una maquina virtual, y arranca desde la iso que tienes
<Yukiteru> no deberia pedirte nada mas
<eliamtr> es que no puedo entrar porque me pide una direccion URL
<techdesk> Hola alguien me dice como usar fuentes TFF recien instaladas...? El Inkscape no me las muestra
<xangua> reinicia inkscape
<techdesk> xangua: gracias
<eliamtr> Yukiteru:
<Yukiteru> eliamtr, nunca he trabajado con VMWare, pero si con virtualbox
<eliamtr> estoy usando virtualbox
<eliamtr> pero tengo una duda cuando creo una maquina virtual de windos
<Yukiteru> ok
<Yukiteru> dime
<eliamtr> necesitare tener el cd de instalacion de windows?
<Yukiteru> claro
<eliamtr> ahh
<braiam> xD
<Yukiteru> eliamtr, asegurate de tener suficiente espacio en disco para hacer toda la instalacion
<eliamtr> ah que bien
<eliamtr> si
<braiam> por lo menos 10GB ;)
<eliamtr> si
<eliamtr> ah okey
<Yukiteru> 10 gb y eso puro sin mucha cosa
<Yukiteru> y recuerda montar un antivirus si se te ocurre usar la VM para entrar a internet
<eliamtr> en serio¡?
<Yukiteru> lamentablemente aunque sea una VM sigue siendo win
<eliamtr> osea usando windows virtualizado?
<eliamtr> una pregunta
<Yukiteru> si incluso virtualizado necesitas un antivirus
<eliamtr> si quiero usar un especifico programa de guindo, por ejemplo el dreamweaver como hago?
<braiam> eliamtr: lo instalas en la maquina virtual y listo
<_alazar> Mi partición de Windows tiene 4gb.
<_alazar> Así que 10gb "puro" no es tan necesario.
<_alazar> Mi disco duro virtual, quiero decir.
<braiam> _alazar: si deseas instalar algo, debes dejar espacio para las instalaciones
<Yukiteru> eliamtr, imagina que tu VM es una maquina normalita
<eliamtr> aja
<Yukiteru> simplemente te pones Dreamweaver y lo instalas en la maquina virtual
<_alazar> ¿Para qué me dices eso, braiam?
<eliamtr> no se como hacerlo
<eliamtr> tengo el cd de dreamweaver
<Yukiteru> eliamtr, simplemente pon el CD-Rom en la unidad de tu pc
<braiam> eliamtr: tienes un cd o es una descarga?
<Yukiteru> y comparte la unidad con la maquina virtual
<Yukiteru> sencillo
<eliamtr> un cd de instalacion de dreamweaver claro desde windows ese cd se instala
<eliamtr> Yukiteru:
<Yukiteru> dime
<eliamtr> el programa que tengo de dreaweaver no es arrancable
<eliamtr> es un programa tipo .exe
<mimecar> eliamtr: directamente no se ejecuta en linux
<eliamtr> si yo se
<eliamtr> lo estoy tratando de virtualizar desde virtualbox
<Yukiteru> eliamtr, man haz esto
<eliamtr> aja
<eliamtr> dime
<Yukiteru> cuando configuras tu maquina virtual
<Yukiteru> tienes la opcion de compartir tu unidad DVD real con la maquina virtual
<_alazar> A ver eliamtr ¿tienes una copia de Windows para poder hacer la máquina virtual?
<eliamtr> no
<Yukiteru> habilita esa opcion para que desde la maquina virtual puedas acceder a la unidad DVD real
<Yukiteru> y puedas instalar tu software
<_alazar> Pues eso necesitas primero para poder instalar DreamWeaver, así que ve a conseguir una.
<mimecar> eliamtr: sin un windows no funciona
<Yukiteru> desde la maquina virtual
<eliamtr> ahh okey
<eliamtr> me busco el cd de instlacion de windows
<_alazar> Sí.
<eliamtr> y despues si puedo instalar el dreamweaver virtual
<_alazar> No, primero tienes que instalar windows en una máquina virtual
<Yukiteru> eliamtr, lo primeros que debes hacer es instalar windows
<eliamtr> ah okey
<eliamtr> dejame buscar el windws
<SadlyMistaken> de que hablais?
<_alazar> Cuando ya tengas Windows corriendo como otro cualquiera podrás instalar Dreamweaver.
<_alazar> De Win2 en virtualbox.
<mimecar> tendrás que meterle antivirus y cortafuegos en la máquina virtual
<SadlyMistaken> ah, había un blog que lo explicaba muy bien....
<_alazar> Si lo usa sin Internet habilitado no hace falta, se supone que es para usar dreamweaver.,
<SadlyMistaken> tb tendrás que crear una carpeta COMPARTIDO para poder pasar cosas de tu windows a tu ubuntu
<_alazar> No le agobiéis ahora que bastante le ha costado entender que necesita instalar Windows.
<Yukiteru> _alazar, deja que ponga una usb y este infectada
<Yukiteru> sin el AV ese win se ira por el retrete en segundos xD
<eliamtr> ya tengo el cd de windows
<Yukiteru> eliamtr, muy bien ahora create una maquina virtual
<eliamtr> ni me hables del usb
<eliamtr> meti mi pendrive en windows y me volo todo
<eliamtr> me dejo los archivos como acceso directos
<Yukiteru> pon tu disco de win en la unidad
<Yukiteru> e instala tu windows como cualquier otro
<Yukiteru> <eliamtr> me dejo los archivos como acceso directos <<< jajajajajajaja que virus tan molador
<SadlyMistaken> -----> Off topic ¿alguien de la sala sabe configurar los directorios de apache, sin que me pase enlaces a blogs que lo explican a medias o en inglés?
<eliamtr> si no es mentira
<Yukiteru> eliamtr, no digo que sea mentira
<Yukiteru> pero mola como fastidia el sistema
<_alazar> SadlyMistaken, ¿Los directorios o el directorio?
<bushido> Hola
<SadlyMistaken> _alazar el problema es que yo puedo colgar paginas php en /var/www/ y los lee... tb en /var/www/1/ y tb los lee... pero si tengo más directorios no. vease por ejemplo /var/www/1/2 / etc...
<_alazar> SadlyMistaken, ah, eso es cosa de los permisos de las carpetas, a mí también me pasaba.
<SadlyMistaken> y muchas utilidades como phpmyedit que son basados en web, tienen entre 4 o 5 subdirectorios..
<granjero> AYUDAAAAA, sin queres borre los bakups de mi server con rm -r en el directorio equivocado
<granjero> hay forma de volver atras?
<_alazar> Pues si lo has borrado, no.
<SadlyMistaken> _alazar pero yo le hago chmod w+a a todos los directorios... no me lo explico, me sigue pasando..
<granjero> nadie?????????/
<eliamtr> oye no se como crear el disco virtual, si ya tengo el cd de qwindows
<bushido> Alguien de Colombia barranquilla ?
<_alazar> SadlyMistaken, yo tuve que hacerlo con cada carpeta que creaba...
<SadlyMistaken> pobre granjero.. mira a ver si hay una copia en la carpeta de cache de firefox..
<SadlyMistaken> si la has estado mirando hace poco..
<SadlyMistaken> _alazar la virgen, voy a intentarlo, gracias.
<SadlyMistaken> aunque ya lo hice la otra vez..
<SadlyMistaken> pero por insistir que no quede..
<_alazar> SadlyMistaken, prueba con chmod w+a -R /var/www/
<_alazar> O quizás el -R va al final.
<eliamtr> osea particionar mi disco
<SadlyMistaken> que la -R que hace?... algo así como Incluir Subdirectorios?
<_alazar> Sí.
<SadlyMistaken> voy a mirar la guia chmod
<_alazar> Ah, es chmod -R <permisos> <carpetas>
<_alazar> Así que yo le pondría un chmod -R 745 /var/www
<SadlyMistaken> eso de <carpetas> tengo que nombrarlas todas...
<SadlyMistaken> ok, voy a probar con el 745..
<_alazar> Sólo ponle ese comando como root.
<_alazar> Y recuerda el -R
<Yukiteru> eliamtr, no es particionar tu disco
<SadlyMistaken> ok, voy a mirar que permisos tienen ahora mis sub-sub-sub-directorios y probar un php 'HOLA MUNDO' jajaja
<Yukiteru> virtualbox, crea un archivo especial, que el usa para representar un disco duro
<Yukiteru> alli es donde se instala todo el win virtual y sus programas
<eliamtr> no puedo
<Yukiteru> cuando creas una maquina virtual tienes dos opciones
<Yukiteru> dejarlo dinamico o asignarle un tamaño especifico
<eliamtr> aja
<Yukiteru> dejale unos 10gb si quieres
<eliamtr> lo hice dinamico
<eliamtr> si
<eliamtr> y despues?
<Yukiteru> eliamtr, bueno te arrancas la maquina con el cd de win metido en tu unidad CD real
<SadlyMistaken> _alazar ya está. mil gracias, eres un tesoro.... Fantástico!!!!! Con lo apurada que estaba!!!! siiiiiiiiiiiiiiii que contenta
<Yukiteru> y esperas a que bootee
<Yukiteru> de alli simplemente instalas el win como cualquier otro
<_alazar> SadlyMistaken, espero que no tengas que hacerlo con cada carpeta que vayas a crear, que si no...
<_alazar> xD
<eliamtr> y como la arranco, apago la maquina real?
<eliamtr> disculpa pero no entendi
<Yukiteru> eliamtr, como vas apagar tu maquina real
<Yukiteru> eliamtr, por privado
<SadlyMistaken> _alazar prefiero hacerlo de vez en cuando con algún Lanzador... xD
<SadlyMistaken> _alazar no me queda otra, no?
<_alazar> Cierto...
<SadlyMistaken> _alazar si le pongo un lanzador, me aparecerá una pantallita para ponder en terminal la password, sip?
<_alazar> No.
<_alazar> Pero si pones gksu sí.
<_alazar> Es decir, en el lanzador pones esto $ gksu chmod -R 754 /var/www
<_alazar> Y listo.
<SadlyMistaken> aja, en vez de sudo pongo gksu, Gracias!!!
<SadlyMistaken> que bien!!
<cousteau> no sé si gksu o gksudo... no me sé muy bien la diferencia
<cousteau> em suele ir mejor gksudo
<_alazar> Es lo mismo.
<_alazar> ...
<cousteau> no exactamente, hacen cosas distintas
<cousteau> creo que son el mismo programa, pero el comportamiento es distinto si ejecutas `gksu` que `gksudo`
<_alazar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/21033/what-is-the-difference-between-gksudo-and-gksu
<_alazar> There's absolutely no difference in Ubuntu because...
<_alazar> gksudo is just symlinked to gksu.
<_alazar> ¿Ya?
<_alazar> ¿O hace falta traducirlo?
<cousteau> _alazar, ese comentario no vale el papel en el que está escrito
<cousteau> (y eso que es digital)
<cousteau> que sea un enlace simbólico no significa que al ejecutar uno u otro el comportamiento sea el mismo
<cousteau> el tío que ha puesto el comentario no tiene ni idea
<_alazar> Af, vale, lo que tú digas.
<cousteau> y de hecho el comportamiento es distinto, pero no sé exactamente en qué
<cousteau> ...parece que gksu usa su y gksudo usa sudo
<_alazar> En Ubuntu (el canal es sobre Ubuntu) está deshabilitado el usuario root, por ello gksu hace lo mismo que gksudo.
<_alazar> En otras distribuciones será diferente, sí. Pero en Ubuntu no.
<cousteau> pero me sigue sonando que había algo más
<cousteau> (ejemplo de lo de programas que apuntan al mismo lado: xz y xzcat)
<cousteau> ...creo que esa era la diferencia y que por eso no funcionaba; porque la clave del registro estaba mal puesta
<SadlyMistaken> cousteau, en la guia lo pone como iguales: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/gksu.1.html
<SrUbuntu> Hola, en qué versión está Apache ahora?
<cousteau> SadlyMistaken, ahí no dice que sean iguales
<cousteau> salen en la misma página del manual, eso es todo
<cousteau> pero si ejecutas la aplicación como "gksudo", lleva implícita la opción de usar "sudo"; si la ejecutas como "gksu" consulta antes la clave del gconf
<SadlyMistaken> ok ok
<_alazar> Sigues sin enterarte.
<SrUbuntu> qué clave de gconf?
<_alazar> En Ubuntu son IGUALES.
<SadlyMistaken> SrUbuntu, en los repositorios yo acabo de instalar: Server version: Apache/2.2.16 (Ubuntu)
<_alazar> No hay usuario root.
<SrUbuntu> yo tengo 2.2.14 desde los repos
<_alazar> La diferencia está entre sudo y gksudo/gksu.
<SrUbuntu> por qué no la actualizan T.T
<cousteau> _alazar, es que creo que por eso me sonaba que eran diferentes
<_alazar> ¿Qué versión tienes srUbuntu?
<_alazar> De Ubuntu me refiero.
<SadlyMistaken> SrUbuntu pero... si yo antes de ayer instalé la 2.2.16... algo si actualizarán...
<SrUbuntu> <SadlyMistaken> sabes cómo se configura o sea cómo se crean tablas en Apache (teniendo MySQL) desde Ubuntu?
<SadlyMistaken> y estoy en 10.10
<cousteau> porque gksu no funcionaba, porque la clave de gconf no estaba puesta para usar sudo... y bam
<SrUbuntu> pues no sabçia mirarlo así que le hice un telnet  Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at 127.0.1.1 Port 80</address>
<mimecar> SrUbuntu: no puedes crear tablas en apache
<SrUbuntu> mimecar: digo, yo isntalé mysql + apache, y quiero crear tablas en mysql para poder acceder a ellas desde PHP gracias a mi server web
<SrUbuntu> yo en 10.04
<_alazar> SrUbuntu, pues las creas y usas en php.
<_alazar> O directamente en mysql
<mimecar> SrUbuntu: en la 10.04 no tendrás la última versión de apache
<SrUbuntu> _alazar: pero cómo las creo? en google no lo encuentro
<mimecar> usa phpMyAdmin
<SrUbuntu> !google phpMyAdmin
<kubot> phpMyAdmin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/PhpMyAdmin>
<_alazar> SrUbuntu, pues con el típico mysql_connect, query, y esas cosas.
<SrUbuntu> gracias
<SadlyMistaken> SrUbuntu, si no sabes nada de eso, mejor instalaté phpMyAdmin.. como dice kubot.
<_alazar> O las herramientas gráficas de mysql.
<SadlyMistaken> y accedes a él atraves del firefox, o el que quieras... y ya comienzas
<SadlyMistaken> hay tb una herramienta para Linux llamada Mysql WorkBench
<SrUbuntu> entiendo
<SadlyMistaken> aunque es mucho más vistosa que phpMyAdmin, pero tb más complicada... (tb es verdad qe está en castellano.. pero bueno)
<SrUbuntu> he instalado phpMyAdmin, pero _alazar, me refería a crear tablas desde dónde
<mimecar> SrUbuntu: busca un tutorial para usar phpMyAdmin
<SadlyMistaken> ¬¬
<SadlyMistaken> desde donde?
<_alazar> Desde dónde... ¿Qué?
<_alazar> xD
<mimecar> te falta base si quieres hacer algo con tablas
<SrUbuntu> que dónde pongo create table
<SrUbuntu> mimecar: oki
<fernandito> SrUbuntu, http://localhost/phpmyadmin desde cualquier navegador
<SadlyMistaken> jejeje, SrUbuntu, vete a firefox y pon http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ y ya entras pones nombre de usuario de MYSQL, y contraseña de MYSQL, y ya puedes ver perfectamente como crear la base de datos, y luego la tabla...
<SrUbuntu> graaacias.
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: partes de que ese usuario y contraseña existen
<mimecar> SrUbuntu: le has puesto password a la base de datos?
<SadlyMistaken> las "por defecto son" usuario:root password:
<SadlyMistaken> si, no hay contraseña..
<SrUbuntu> sí, pero no le he puesto usuario
<SrUbuntu> okk
<SrUbuntu> ty
<SadlyMistaken> te va?
<SrUbuntu> ya estoy dentro muchísimas gracias!
<SadlyMistaken> has conseguido entrar?
<SadlyMistaken> Ok, ten cuidado no toques la base de datos del mismo phpmyadmin, ten cuidado, esa no la toques, create tu propia base de datos.
<SrUbuntu> qué lío
<SrUbuntu> xD
<SrUbuntu> no se puede crear por consola?
<SrUbuntu> he oído
<mimecar> SrUbuntu: si haces esas preguntas te falta mucha base
<SadlyMistaken> me refiero a la que se llama information_schema esa no la toques.
<mimecar> si no sabes lo que haces, usarás mal la base de datos
<SrUbuntu> que en los hostings gratuitos entras por consola y pones los scripts en mysql)
<SrUbuntu> mimecar: por eso, quiero aprender
<SrUbuntu> Sadly: apuntado*
<_alazar> SrUbuntu ¿sabes mysql?
<_alazar> Bueno, sintaxis sql quiero decir.
<SrUbuntu> algo
<SrUbuntu> pero lo primero
<SrUbuntu> es tener una base de datos apra practicar
<SadlyMistaken> SrUbuntu, si se puede hacer por terminal, pero si tu sabes ya ESOS TERMINOS de "CREATE TABLE INTO 'la_base_de_datos' (int... " y todas esas cosas, las puedes hacer mucho más comodo en phpmyadmin, en la pestaña que pone SQL, ahí lo escribes como si fuese una terminal... si, no es negra.. pero esta igual de chula.
<SrUbuntu> y me gustaría crear scripts mysql y crear una base, sin GUIs digo
<SrUbuntu> pero me gusta el terminal...
<SrUbuntu> más que nada
<SrUbuntu> porque quiero administrar una base de datos remotamente
<_alazar> SrUbuntu, usa mysql query browser, es una gui simplemente para escribir scripts. Aprenderás mucho mejor así.
<mimecar> SrUbuntu: si no sabes moverte de forma gráfica, no sabrás hacerlo desde consola
<SrUbuntu> el PC de un compa, y no me apetece iniciar ssh -X firefox..
<SrUbuntu> vale, primero lo haré de forma gráfica, pero
<SrUbuntu> me gustaría que me dijérais cómo puedo hacerlo desde consola
<fernandito> SrUbuntu, para loguearte mysql --user=NOMBREUSER --passworld=PASS
<SrUbuntu> para luego no tener que volver a preguntar y gastar su tiemp...
<SrUbuntu> ok gracias
<fernandito> SrUbuntu: y luego metes los comandos desde consola
<SrUbuntu> mysql --user --pasword
<SrUbuntu> muchas gracias
<SrUbuntu> apuntando*
<fernandito> para correr un script de un archivo  \. DIRECCIONARCHIVO
<SrUbuntu> muchas gracias :)
<mimecar> estas corriendo mucho
<SrUbuntu> ahora ya podré aprenderlo con tranquilidad (el lenguaje), adiós a todos y muchas gracias ;)
<SadlyMistaken> ¬¬ haz buckaps de tus cosas antes de empezar... no sea que te cargues ubuntu...
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: si no sabe hacerlo con un interfaz gráfico, con la consola no lo hace
<SadlyMistaken> fernandito pone que es así: $ mysql -h localhost -u root -p
<SadlyMistaken> tu manera no me vale..
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar no sé, si dice que lo ha estudiado algo hará...
<SadlyMistaken> nada fernandito no me sirve tu manera
<SadlyMistaken> aunque tampoco la mia..
<fernandito> SadlyMistaken: bueno esta asumiendo q tienes la bd en la maquina local
<SadlyMistaken> :(
<SadlyMistaken> ajajajaja
<fernandito> SadlyMistaken: o esta en una consola en la maquina local
<SadlyMistaken> ok, entré de mi manera
<SadlyMistaken> luego te pide el password
<SadlyMistaken> de tu manera no he podido entrar
<SadlyMistaken> si, asume que lo que puse yo era el ejemplo típico.
<fernandito> SadlyMistaken: yo entro asi mysql --user=root --password=123456
<SadlyMistaken> claro, así lo he puesto yo y me ha dicho que eso de "--user=" no es válido
<SadlyMistaken> ok, ya está
<SadlyMistaken> me había olvidado del =, lo siento fernandito.
<SadlyMistaken> que soy una pava
<SadlyMistaken> sorry
<fernandito> jajajajaja
<_alazar> SOy una pava... una tetera... una cucha... un tenedor...
<SadlyMistaken> pues menos mal que estais aqui hablando del tema, porque a MrUbuntu le habrá pasado como a mí "Totalmente ignorada en 4 canales irc llamados #apache" es como un desierto
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: en los canales no hay obligación de contestar
<SadlyMistaken> si, pero ya es mala pata que en 4 no te contexten..
<SadlyMistaken> jejeje
<SadlyMistaken> xD
<mimecar> raro que existan 4 canales diferentes
<vianstak> wenas a todos
<SadlyMistaken> en distintos servidores mimecar
<SadlyMistaken> hola vianstak
<vianstak> SadlyMistaken,  wolas
<mimecar> si no preguntas en el canal oficial te puede pasar eso
<vianstak> este es canal de ayuda ubuntu?
<fosco_> vianstak: si
<vianstak> vientos huracanados
<SadlyMistaken> ¬¬
<vianstak> fosco, XD
<vianstak> me pregunto si existe un soft como para checar los lectores de cd y dvd y reparar posibles fallas
<fosco_> vianstak: en general si hay un fallo es fisico y eso no puede repararse mediante software
<mimecar> vianstak: si el lector tiene un fallo físico no
<fosco_> si quieres sacar informacion del dispositivo tienes el comando hdparm
<vianstak> saben que me acabo de mudar a ubuntu y cuando tenia windows creo que algo me daño varios dvd s asi que supongo que es algo como que flashea los lectores
<vianstak> asi como para evitar la pirateria ya saben
<granjero> hola hay forma de recuperar archivos borrados con rm -R * ????
<fosco_> que yo sepa no existe nada como lo que dices
<fosco_> granjero: en general no
<fosco_> un archivo borrado en ext3/4 es irrecuperable
<fernandito> granjero: depende de tu sistema de archivos
<vianstak> la verdad es mera suposicion  ya que me lo hizo en varias maquinas
<granjero> no estoy seguro si es ext3 o 4
<fosco_> granjero: sea 3 o 4 es irrecuperable
<granjero> fosco_, asi como irrecuperable
<granjero> ?>
<fernandito> fosco_: si s puede recuperar
<mimecar> vianstak: es muy raro que algo actualiza el firmware de un lector
<granjero> fernandito, podrias darme algun dato?
<vianstak> mimecar, y exustira algo como para reescribirlo al original de fabrica
<mimecar> vianstak: un dvd no suele admitir esa opción
<mimecar> si has instalado ubuntu el lector si que te funciona
<vianstak> mimecar,  cuando desconecto el dvd y reinicio y conecto otra vez el dvdv arranca como si nada
<vianstak> mimecar si funciona pero al rato me da la falla de nuevo
<fosco_> granjero: tienes las utilidades testdisk y photorec, que aunque están diseñadas para recuperar particiones también tienen alguna opción para intentar recuperar archivos, pero estoy casi seguro q esos archivos no los volverás a ver
<braiam> granjero: http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<vianstak> ademas cuando cambio a linux si se lee todo lo que pongo y en win2 nop
<mimecar> vianstak: si en windows no te funciona es un fallo de windows
<vianstak> ok, pero en linux me falla al paso de un tiempo
<fosco_> quizá está sucio o el cabezal se ha movido
<fosco_> esas unidades son muy baratas, cambiala
<vianstak> me imagino que se podria flashear el firmware del dvd de tal forma que falle
<mimecar> vianstak: eso no es algo que se permita de forma normal
<vianstak> fosco si ya cambie 3 jajajaja
<mimecar> un lector de dvd no tiene necesidad de modificar firmware
<vianstak> tons no se podra?
<vianstak> o habra forma de resetearlos?
<mimecar> sería muy raro
<mimecar> si te fallan diferentes lectores puede ser un problema de la placa base
<vianstak> mimecar es que me lo ha hecho en otras maquinas tambien
<vianstak> por eso pense que serian los softwares
<vianstak> y con las actualizaciones pues te den el la torre por usar productos pirts
<mimecar> eso no lo pueden hacer
<vianstak> y algun soft para revisarlos?
<vianstak> alguna sugerencia?
<fosco_> y ate lo dije hdparm
<braiam> vianstak: puede ser tambien un problema de los cables o el power supply
<fosco_> ya te*
<mimecar> vianstak: llevalo a un servicio técnico y que lo estudien
<cousteau> ¿no había un script o algo para revisar rootkits?
<fosco_> cousteau: rkhunter
<cousteau> p.ej.
<mimecar> cousteau: te saldrán muchos falsos positivos
<cousteau> ah
<vianstak> ok bueno
<cousteau> bue... yo personalmente no creo tener un rootkit
<vianstak> otra pregunta
<vianstak> como acabo de entrar al mundo ubunto pues no se mucho y pues no se abrir la consola alguien me explica como?
<braiam> vianstak: alt + f2
<fosco_> se dice ubuntu
<cousteau> Aplicaciones > Accesorios > Terminal
<cousteau> !terminal
<braiam> y escribes gnome-terminal
<kubot> La terminal de Linux ( o interfaz de comandos) es muy capaz. Abre un terminal en Aplicaciones->Accesorios->Terminal (Gnome) o K-menu->Sistema->Konsole (KDE). Guia en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mimecar> vianstak: si estas empezando no uses la consola
<vianstak> jajaja ubuntU pues
<cousteau> ..¿"es muy capaz"?
<vianstak> mimecar,  por?
<mimecar> no la tienes que usar para trabajar con el sistema
<vianstak> y entonces? necesesito aprender
<vianstak> o como le hago?
<fosco_> que quieres aprender?
<mimecar> usa las herramientas gráficas de ubuntu
<vianstak> todo lo que pueda
<vianstak> por ejemplo
<vianstak> si no puedo correr una aplicacion o cerrar una ventana que falla como le hago?
<mimecar> botón derecho en la barra de tareas, cerrar
<fosco_> si pulsas el boton cerrar de una aplicacion q no responde a los pocos segundos aparecerá un cuadro de dialogo diciendote si quieres forzar el cierre
<vianstak> mimecar,  tengo 2 dias usando ubuntu y se me han colgado varias ventanas en cerrar y pue no funciona el tache
<vianstak> s
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<vianstak> 11.4
<mimecar> 11.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<fosco_> no es normal q se cuelguen tanto las aplicaciones
<vianstak> que por cierto esta de no manches muy buena
<vianstak> pues lo puse a actualizar hoy en la mañana y aun han fallado cosas
<mimecar> vianstak: por ejemplo?
<vianstak> estaba actualizando los idiomas y se quedo pasmada la ventana ni pa delante ni pa tras
<vianstak> ni cerraba ni nada
<cousteau> vianstak, para forzar el cierre de una aplicación: Alt-F2, escribes "xkill", le das a enter, y haces click en la ventana que no va
<cousteau> pero ni se te ocurra hacerlo con las actualizaciones
<fosco_> ahora viende cuando lo prueba y se carga algo ;)
<mimecar> vianstak: deja que el sistema trabaje
<vianstak> cousteau,  muchas gracias
<cousteau> no lo uses con las actualizaciones,eh?
<vianstak> ok
<vianstak> sabes que esa ventana tube q abrir otra y entonces jalo pero la otra hasta que reinicie
<fosco_> cousteau: el rkhunter ha dado 2 warnings en una ubuntu recien instalada
<cousteau> que a veces simplemente van lentas... pero en general detener unas actualizaciones es sinónimo de desastre (a menos que sólo estuviera descargando paquetes)
<fosco_>     Suspect files: 2
<cousteau> fosco_, por mono, seguro
<fosco_>     Possible rootkits: 0
<mimecar> fosco_: por unity :P
<fosco_> ni uno ni otro
<fosco_>     /usr/bin/bsd-mailx                                       [ Warning ]
<fosco_>     /usr/bin/mail                                            [ Warning ]
<cousteau> er, yo no tengo bsd-mailx
<cousteau> ni mail
<vianstak> de ahi en fuera trabaja de su pt madr
<cousteau> (claro, que me lo instalé a lo pobre)
<vianstak> es ta muy buena esta distrib
<fosco_> cousteau: lo mejor de todo es q esos comandos son dependencias del paquete rkhunter ;)
<cousteau> loool!
<braiam> xD
<vianstak> ustedes cual usan?
<vianstak> me cai o que ondas?
<fosco_> cual uso de que
<vianstak> como se cuando no esta jalando algo en ubuntu?
<vianstak> que distrib ubuntu? vercion?
<fosco_> Release:	11.04
<cousteau> en su día cuando una ventana no iba se ponía gris
<vianstak> oki
<vianstak> bueno me despido tengo que salir
<vianstak> ahi nos vermos despues
<vianstak> gracias por su atencion
<MURGO> buenas Ubunteros! o/
<fosco_> cousteau: ejecutaste el rkhunter?
<cousteau> nop
<cousteau> paso de antivirus o similares
<rromero> buenas noches
<adrian15> Hola
<rromero> tengo una duda sobre lo que tengo que hacer, por si alguien se anima a darme un consejo
<adrian15> !pregunta | uBOTu-fr
<kubot> uBOTu-fr: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Soupermanito> !translate
<kubot> Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<rromero> a eso iba, era el preambulo, sorry
<eliamtr> pregunte
<eliamtr> !phpmyresa
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'phpmyresa'.
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<fosco_> hola
<rromero> tengo un pc de salon con mythbuntu, el cual actualicé a 11.04, tras lo cual no arranca, he intentado ver si era tema de drivers de video o del unity pero no. he leído que es buena costumbre tener una partición para el home, otra para datos y otra para el SO, entonces mi pregunta es si, puedo hacerlo en mi situación actual para instalar una versión antigua de ubuntu o es mejor intentar arreglar lo que tengo
<adrian15> rromero: Qué significa exactamente que no arranca?
<fosco_> hay muchos temas mezclados en esa pregunta
<rromero> no pasa del splashscreen
<rromero> no puedo dar más info pq no se cómo obtenerla
<adrian15> rromero: Has de editar la entrada de arranque del grub y dejar sólo la opción ro. Es decir quitar las opciones splash y quiet
<xps17> hola buenas
<rromero> que se consigue con eso?
<xps17> fosco_ te acuerdas de lo de la wifi broadcom de la tarde?
<fosco_> si
<adrian15> rromero: Si tienes acceso a la máquina te puedo guiar. Con eso conseguirás ver exactamente qué error tienes.
<rromero> puedo ir haciéndolo mientras tanto, pero para editar el grub cómo hago?
<adrian15> rromero: Puedes editar la entrada desde el mismo grub.... o bien editar unos ficheros de configuración desde un live cd y actualizar toda la configuración del grub
<xps17> te pego el pastebin entonces
<xps17> un sg
<rromero> antes podía acceder al grub con MAY+(letra) pero ya no, no se por qué
<xps17> http://pastebin.com/9w5Mmire
<rromero> usaré el live cd de ubuntu 10.04, qué fichero tengo que editar?
<adrian15> rromero: Debieras poder acceder al grub. No tendrás desactivado (o activado) el teclado usb en la bios? Si no igual pulsando la tecla mayusculas sin soltarla igual se ve.
<dabor> rromero, para acceder al grub presiona e
<rromero> cuando arranca pulso may+letra y pone "grug loading" pero no aparece
<dabor> rromero, despues de escape
<rromero> voy a probar lo que me decís
<adrian15> rromero: El fichero seria /etc/default/grub . Y seguramente estas dos lineas: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT y GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX . Luego has de ejecutar dentro del chroot update-grub (previo montaje con bind de dev, tmp y sys).
<xps17> fosco_ tendre que tirar con todo? jejejeje
<rromero> he probado a pulsar MAY y aparece GRUB Loading... pero arranca normal y se queda en "stopping system V runlevel compatibility", he pulsado F2 para ver eso
<adrian15> rromero: Y no se ve nada más en la pantalla ?
<rromero> hay muchas más cosas antes, pero mientras tanto, he vuelto a reiniciar y no se por qué, haciendo lo mismo me ha aparecido el grub
<fosco_> xps17: uff demasiado largo ese log, no consigo ver nada concluyente, prueba a instalarel driver manualmente sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<fosco_> reinicia y comprueba si el gestor de red ve las redes inalambricas cercanas
<rromero> en modo recuperación sí me suele arrancar bien, pero me dijiste que cambiara algo en el grub, no?
<adrian15> rromero:  pues quita el quiet y el splash de la linea linux . Tecla e,... Y luego creo que arrancas con ctrl+x
<rromero> voy a ver
<rromero> pero eso sería como pulsar F2?
<adrian15> No. No es lo mismo. El splash no se ve en ningún momento.
<rromero> ok
<adrian15> rromero: Yo me encontré con un servidor de linux que era para una radio. Y entrando en modo rescate y haciendo exit arrancaba bien. Con modo normal no. Fue quitar el splash de las opciones de arranque y todo funcionar bien.
<adrian15> rromero: Con suerte tu caso será el mismo. Si no habrá que mirar por qué es con más detenimiento.
<xps17> ok.estoy en ello
<xps17> nothing fosco_
<rromero> adrian15: lo acabo de hacer
<rromero> aparecen unos mensajes con ... [OK] pero se cambia la pantalla a negro
<rromero> y no sale nada más
<adrian15> rromero: El splash no lo ves?
<adrian15> rromero: Has quitado el quiet también no ?
<rromero> si, ambos
<adrian15> rromero: 1) Si ahora haces CTRL+ALT+F7, CTRL+ALT+F8, CTRL+ALT+F9? Ves algun login.
<adrian15> rromero: 2) Cuando dices pantalla negro quieres decir que no ves nada o letras blancas sobre fondo negro? Ves acaso una petición de login ?
<rromero> 1) la pantalla permanece en negro
<rromero> 2) negro total
<rromero> vuelvo a reiniciar por si se comporta diferente?
<adrian15> rromero: Qué es eso que dices que en modo rescate sí te funciona?
<rromero> desde grub puedo arrancar normal o con modo rescate, verdad?
<rromero> pues con la segunda opción si puedo arrancar, failsafeX
<adrian15> rromero: Dime las opciones del kernel normales despues de quitar splash y quiet. En principio solo tendrias que tener root=ALGO y ro . Has dejado alguna más ?
<rromero> sí, lo que había después de quiet splash vt=algo, voy a copiarlo ahora vuelvo
<adrian15> rromero: Si quieres copialo aqui por curiosidad, pero ya te digo deja solo: root=ALGO y ro.
<rromero> vale
<rromero> vt.handoff=7
<rromero> se queda el arranque parado tras mostrar este mensaje: stopping userspace bootsplash [ok]
<adrian15> rromero: Despues de dejar unicamente root=ALGO y ro ?
<rromero> eso es
<adrian15> rromero: No lo entiendo. Si la otra opción sólo debe de llevar la opción "single". Como puede ser que no sean los arranques identicos a expepción del menú de rescate.
<rromero> no lo se, puedo intentar arrancar en modo rescate y ver algún log?
<adrian15> rromero: Pasame en privado las opciones del kernel del arranque normal y del arranque de rescate que me las mire. Que si no aburrimos al personal.
<rromero> ok
<adrian15> rromero: O mejor pega en publico un pastebin de lo mismo.
<adrian15> rromero: Por cierto, tú gráfica es ag
<adrian15> rromero: Tu gráfica es algo especial o normalilla?
<rromero> nvidia gforce 9300
<rromero> estoy escribiendo el pastebin
<rromero> http://pastebin.com/2uJu0QHE
<adrian15> rromero: El churro ese largo que sale despues de root= con tal de que me escribas las 4 ultimas letras ya está bien. Pero escribelas tal cual te salen. Puede que sea importante. A ver qué tiene esa opción single de interesante (o no).
<rromero> es importante que sean iguales, o es importante cuáles son? por que son iguales
<rromero> cuando uso el modo recuperación, me aparece un menú, del cuál elijo la opción failsafeX y consigo arrancar
<adrian15> rromero: Vamos a ver.
<adrian15> rromero: set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode   Esto no está en la de recuperación, no es así ?
<rromero> voy a confirmarlo y de paso copio el otro churro entero
<adrian15> rromero: No, no, si dices que son iguales ya está bien.
<adrian15> rromero: Si no está en el single... vas al normal se lo quitas y arrancas.
<rromero> adrian15: sí aparece en ambos
<Braiam> quisiera enviar un mensaje personalizado por dbus, ¿como lo haría?
<adrian15> rromero: Y la variable linux_gfx_mode está definida con igual valor en las dos entradas ?
<rromero> donde se ve eso?
<adrian15> rromero: Nada. Nada. Por lo que se ve es general. Vas a hacer una cosa. Te vas al arranque normal y quitas esa linea de linux_gfx_mode entera.
<adrian15> Y arrancas y a ver qué tal.
<rromero> x curiosidad, qué hace eso?
<adrian15> rromero: Define una resolución de pantalla para que la use el kernel.
<adrian15> rromero: Si eres de la vieja guardia te sonarán cosas como: vga=791
<rromero> vga si, pero 791, no
 * cousteau usa 792
<rromero> voy a probarlo, brb
<rromero> eso no le gustó, se volvió a quedar en negro
<adrian15> rromero: Pues no sé. Es que replicar el arranque de single en rc2.d es un rollo.
<rromero> y qué tal particionar y reinstalar para evitar perder los datos?
<adrian15> rromero: Te propongo dejes solamente: root=ALGO y ro y que añades: nosplash   (todo junto: No pongas: "no splash"). Pero, no le tengo mucha confianza.
<rromero> ok
<adrian15> rromero: Por qué no hay más diferencias
<adrian15> Espera!!!!!
<rromero> espeor
<rromero> espero
<adrian15> rromero: Vas a editar la opción de rescate, vale? Y le quitas single. Y arrancas y me cuentas.
<rromero> ok
<adrian15> rromero: Así descartaremos que no sea nada de opciones gráficas del kernel.
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-14
<Eleusis_> hola buenas noches
<Eleusis_> ¿Alguien puede echar un cable con el sonido?
<rromero> sigue sin ir, es el mismo caso que hemos probado antes, no?
<adrian15> rromero: Hasta ahora sólo probabas la opción normal con unas u otras opciones. Esta vez has tenido que probar la opción single modificada.
<rromero> le he quitado el single, por lo que se ha quedado como cuando le quité el quiet splash
<adrian15> rromero: Pues para mi que tienes un problema de la grafica. Quizás reconfigurando el paquete console-fonts (o como se llame) para usar otra resolución. No sé. Quizás reinstalando se te solucione.
<rromero> probé a quitar el driver de la grafica privativo, pero nada
<rromero> probé a instalar la última versión del 20-04-2011, pero igual
<adrian15> rromero: Luego está lo de los rc... pero en ubuntu como estais con el upstart pues...
<adrian15> rromero: La idea seria replicar el directorio /etc/rc.S en /etc/rc.4 . Y luego en el inittab definir que el runlevel por defecto no es el 2 sino el 4
<adrian15> rromero: Duplicas el script de rescate en el rc4 (El rc2 sí es un enlace simbolico a /etc/init.d y en rc4 es otro fichero) y haces que te haga el exit de forma automática en el menú. O que ni siquiera entre y arreglado.
<rromero> suena bastante complicado, lo que no se es lo que pretendes
<adrian15> rromero: Pero si me dices que la instalación limpia no la has probado.... yo probaría instalación limpia
<adrian15> rromero: Pretender... pretender...
<rromero> no hay algún log donde pueda ver lo que falla?
<adrian15> rromero: La idea es que tu ahora si pudieras hacer lo mismo que single pero sin tener que darle al exit en el menú... pues ya te valdria
<elmurci> hola a todos, acabo de comprar una camara ip que solo trae sus drivers para windows, existe alguna aplicacion para configurar en ubuntu 11.04?
<adrian15> rromero: !logs | rromero
<adrian15> !logs | rromero
<kubot> rromero: Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<rromero> logs en mi maquina quiero decir
<adrian15> rromero: En /var/log/  . Mira dmesg y messages .
<rromero> un bootlog
<rromero> ok
<adrian15> rromero: Lo dicho, no menosprecios la instalación limpia si no la has hecho... Previo backup... claro... que eso es otra no sabemos qué quieres poder recuperar. Entonces sí, hazte una /home. Te ahorrará preocupaciones de cara a futuras actualizaciones.
<adrian15> rromero: Me voy a dormir. Suerte.
<rromero> ok adrian15
<rromero> muchas gracias de todas formas
<rromero> seguiré mirando logs
<waiked> nasss
<george2002> nasssss
<waiked> tengo una pequeña duda
<waiked> alguien me puede echar un cable
<waiked> ??
<george2002> waiked: solo pregunta
<waiked> es que tengo un notebook de estos que tienen 2 graficas
<waiked> y me gustaría poder usar el switch
<waiked> entre las 2 gráficas
<waiked> he visto que hay un "scritp" si digo bien llama vga_switcheroo
<waiked> pero no lo llego a entender muy bien
<george2002> waiked: si aguien sabe de tu problema, te responderan al rato, solo ten panciencia
<waiked> george2002 ok
<george2002> waiked: Dime si te abre este link http://yors2.george2002.operaunite.com/webserver/content/
<rromero> yo tengo otra pregunta, es posible reparticionar para reinstalar el sistema operativo sin perder los datos? actualmente tengo una partición para todo ubuntu y la otra para swap y querría tener una para ubuntu, otra para el home y el resto para los datos que ya tengo (pelis, sobretodo), gracias
<fernandito> rromero: se puede con un live cd
<rromero> ok, no habrá problemas con que en la que quiero que sea de datos sea actualmente la que tiene el s.o.?
<fernandito> osea quieres intercambiar los datos
<rromero> quiero reinstalar el sistema sin perder los datos :)
<waiked> george2002: si que se abre ....
<george2002> waiked: gracias
<waiked> george2002:  por si te interesa http://www.forat.info/2011/05/11/como-instalar-tu-tienda-online-con-zen-cart/
<george2002> waiked: ok
<george2002> waiked: es que la pagina que mirastes esta es dentro de mi pc
<waiked> george2002: ya lo he visto ;)
<ramrebol> estuve a un paso de pagar por ubuntu one (queria mas espacio) pero ahora veo que no me sincroniza archivos
<george2002> waiked: ta bueno, de eco tengo apache y todo lo demas instalado, lo descargare para correrlo
<ramrebol> de cuando en cuando dice sincronizar un archivo que hace meses no edito, pero del resto, solo el nombre del directorio, pero nada mas. Alguien sabe como forzar el sincronizado?
<rromero> yo uso dropbox
<waiked> george2002: yo estuve haciendo unas pruebas con lamp y joomla, para hacer algo parecido
<george2002> waiked: joomla es muy bueno en presentacion pero algo tidiozo en montar categorias y demas, es mas facil el drupal
<waiked> rromero: yo uso los 2
<waiked> jejeje
<waiked> ubuntuone es muy lento .....
<rromero> más que el caballo del malo
<waiked> rromero: alomejor las cuentas de pago funcionan mejor
<rromero> tal vez
<rromero> pero mientras me apañe con dropbox y/o con un disco duro portatil
<rromero> tb probé el de lacie, wuala
<waiked> aunque la verdad, preferiría pagar dropbox, que ubuntu one
<waiked> yo me apaño con dropobox y ubuntu one a las mill maravillas
<waiked> por ahora no no necesito mas
<rromero> la forma de compartir, me gusta más la de wuala, la de ubuntu one no la he probado, pero la de dropbox me parece regulera
<waiked> a parte que tengo suficientes discos duros para poner datos
<waiked> no conozco wuala
<waiked> voy a mirar
<george2002> para que es rromero
<rromero> una cosa que tiene wuala que no tiene dropbox es que te cifra los contenidos en el cliente, en lugar de en servidor
<rromero> almacenamiento compartido george2002
<netSys> o/
<waiked> eso estoy viendo
<waiked> muy interesante
<george2002> rromero: para compartir tus archivos online?
<waiked> pero una cosa, si tu tienes tu home cifrada, no es lo mismo ??
<rromero> para compartirlos entre tus ordenadores o con otras personas
<george2002> ha ok
<rromero> waiked: tu ya te puedes montar tus chiringuitos, pero tendrás que tenerlo igual en todas las máquinas, el móvil, etc.
<waiked> yo tengo todos mi pc's con los discos cifrados, y la carpeta de dropbox esta en /home
<waiked> si esta allí los datos que contiene, creo que tambien quedan cifrados
<rromero> ok, el problema es que si no lo cifras tú, en el servidor se puede echar un vistazo si tienes acceso
<waiked> pero voy a probar wuala y si me gusta me despido de ubuntu one
<netSys> waiked: ala vete a probarlo, nos haras un favor al canal
<waiked> rromero: mmmmmm, y lo mismo pasa con tus documentos que tengas subidos a google docs
<waiked> y los correos, y etc, etc, etc, .....
<rromero> si, pero por lo que leí dropbox podría borrarte ficheros que no cumplieran con drechos y esas cosas
<george2002>  :|
<waiked> rromero: eso no los sabia ....
<waiked> netSys: ya me callo, no te preocupes ....
<waiked> rromero: e incluso creo haber leido, que si otro usuario tiene el mismo archivos que tu, o ese archivo ya se encuentra en los servidores de dropbox, sube mas rápido
<rromero> eso me cuesta creerlo
<rromero> pero no se
<gCostanza> si, por lo que e leido es debido a la deduplicacion
<rromero> no tenía ni idea
<gCostanza> basicamente, si vas a subir un archivo que esta ya subido, no lo sube sino te lo linkea a tu dropbox, mira la cantidad de datos de s ubida la proxima vez que subas un archivo de musica
<rromero> suelo usarlo para mis pequeños proyectos y manuales, pero probaré lo que dices
<gCostanza> hace lo mismo con cualquier archivo que se suba al dropbox, es decir que si una parte de un archivo contiene los mismos datos que otro archivo que ya esta en dropbox, solo subira esa parte que aun no este en dropbox
<waiked> rromero: esa es una de las razones por las que es tan rápido jejjejje
<waiked> me estais acojonando creo que lo voy a cambiar todo y ponerlo en wuala
<rromero> tomo nota :)
<waiked> xDD
<socratesxd> almacenamiento en la nube
<socratesxd> ¿como lo consigo?
<socratesxd> alguno tiene una idea?
<dabor> socratesxd, subcribiendo a algún servicio
<socratesxd> pero lo quiero gratis
<socratesxd> ubuntu one es bueno?
<dabor> socratesxd, ubuntuone, dropbox, sky
<dabor> socratesxd, solo 2 gb, hay de hasta 25 gb gratis
<dabor> google
<dabor> un poco
<socratesxd> google drive
<socratesxd> a eso te refieres, no?
<debsan> dabor, cuanto es 3+3 ?
<socratesxd> cual me recomiendan?
<debsan> socratesxd, dropbox
<socratesxd> que me ofrece dropbox?
<socratesxd> ademas del almacenamiento en la nube, obvio
<waiked> sincronización
<debsan> socratesxd, podes buscar en google las especificaciones
<socratesxd> puedo utilizarlo en otro so?
<socratesxd> tienes razon
<socratesxd> para eso esta google
<socratesxd> xD
<waiked> pero si tienes un iphone, la sincronización con el telefono es buena, pero las subidas si lo tengo entendido bien, solo podras subir fotos
<socratesxd> no tengo iphone
<socratesxd> solo tengo una pc
<socratesxd> y no es muy potente que digamos
<waiked> la nube es sincronización  .... o eso tengo yo entendido ......
<vientosolar> yo si tengo un iphone y no ha habido problema de sync
<rromero> nube es fuera de tu pc
<rromero> fuera de nada que controles tú fisicamente
<waiked> vientosolar: y a parte de fotos desde el iphone que puedes subir ???
<rromero> como en gmail el calendario, contactos, mail, etc.
<vientosolar> si, las aplicaciones se pueden sync..
<waiked> aha
<vientosolar> y se puede ver el gestor de archivos con programas
<waiked> weno yo piro
<waiked> byeZZ
<rromero> hasta luego
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<vianstak> wenas a todos
<RYDeN> hola
<Soupermanito> !hola RYDeN
<kubot> RYDeN: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<RYDeN> jejeje
<RYDeN> hola hola
<colo> hola: uso el 10.04 en la eee701 por cierto anda muy bien, por curiosidad alguien sabe si el 11.04 correra de la misma manera esta netbook?
<RYDeN> mira
<RYDeN> 11.04 es muy reciente
<RYDeN> y encima con entorno gráfico nuevo
<RYDeN> no creo que ande igual
<colo> es lo que suponia, seguire con el 10.04 por ahora entonces
<colo> personalmente desde el 7.10 es el mejor que he tenido, anda todo y bien
<vianstak> wenas a todos
<vianstak> salu2
<vianstak> alguien sabe de algun soft para checar pendrive
<techdesk_> nop
<Gh0sT-D0g> hola no me funciona el monitor
<Gh0sT-D0g> alguien me ayuda ?
<braiam> !detalles | Gh0sT-D0g
<kubot> Gh0sT-D0g: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Gh0sT-D0g> no veo
<george2002> Gh0sT-D0g: doctor estoy enfermo, "doctor" donde te duele? "el" no se O_o
<Gh0sT-D0g> uds no saben nada
<Gh0sT-D0g> dios para abren un canal de soporte sino ayudan
<Gh0sT-D0g> chau
<braiam> que aptitude
<braiam> alguien sabe si es en compiz o en unity que se desactiva la burbuja de texto cuando uso el panel lateral
<Juankof> buenas noches tengo el siguiente inconveniente: formatie una particion que tenia y ahora me sale el siguiente error cuando abrir "mount: only root can mount /dev/sda4 on /media/sda4" ... Como puedo hacer para que se monte automaticamente al iniciar el sistema???
<Juankof> mucho silencio esta noche...
<hashashin> Juankof, tendrás que añadir la linea que corresponda en fstab o usar autofs para que se monte solo cuando haga falta
<vientosolar> una ayudita para instalar un tar.gz
<vientosolar> no encuentro nada que diga ./configure o similar
<vientosolar> vientosolar@vientosolar:~/Descargas$ tar -xvzf easypodcast-src-0.0.2.tar.gz
<vientosolar> easypcabout.py
<vientosolar> easypcconfigframe.py
<vientosolar> easypcconfig.py
<vientosolar> easypcframe.py
<vientosolar> easypodcast.py
<Juankof> hashashin, si he leido eso en inter pero me embolato con el fstab .... voy a probar el autofs
<Juankof> hashashin, gracias men
<hashashin> vientosolar, has probado de leer los docs/webs/readme... del programa ese? pq es un script python y no se compila por lo veo que has pegado ahí...
<Juankof> hashashin, ya inslate el auotfs ¿y ahora???
<hashashin> pues en /etc/ tendras varios auto.algo
<hashashin> te interesan el auto.master y el auto.misc
<hashashin> http://www.linux-consulting.com/Amd_AutoFS/autofs.html manual de autofs
<hashashin> pero si lees los archivos de configuracion seguramente lo pilles
<hashashin> no tiene mucho mistero
<linux-genesis> hoola equipo
<linux-genesis> tengo un problema con ubuntu lucid
<linux-genesis> el problema fue cuando cambie de tarjeta madre
<linux-genesis> la tenia trabajando con una tarjeta biostar con DDR3
<linux-genesis> actualmente la tube que cambiar a una tarjeta madre tambien biostar pero DDR2
<linux-genesis> perdon DDR1
<linux-genesis> al principio me empezo a dar el problema de la tarjeta nvida resolucion baja y cosas por el estilo
<vientosolar> hashashin viendo el readme dice "Rquisitos:
<vientosolar> python 2.3, wxpython 2.4" en español que significa que tengo que instalar python?
<linux-genesis> puse mi /etc/X11/xorg.conf por default
<linux-genesis> y ya entra normal mi ubuntu lucid
<Juankof> hashashin,  thnks
<linux-genesis> pero e notado que algunas aplicaciones no trabajan del todo bien
<linux-genesis> me imagino que es por el compiz que ahora como no tengo aceleracion grafica debe dar problema
<linux-genesis> por ejemplo cuando abro el rhythmbox se me cierra y no abre
<linux-genesis> cuando intento abrir el amsn solamente me deja escribir y se cierra
<hashashin> vientosolar, python seguramente lo tengas ya mira que tengas wxpython y sigue leyendo a ver como se ejecuta
<linux-genesis> algun comentario sobre lo que sucede
<linux-genesis> por cierto, no creo que sea mi escritorio gnome, porque lo mismo me paso en mi escritorio fluxbox
<vientosolar> hashashin Dice Ejecutar easypodcast desde estos fuentes (linux, mac):
<vientosolar> python easypodcast.py y nomas
<linux-genesis> los mismos problemas se me presentaron
<hashashin> vientosolar si tienes pyhton y wxpython instalados ejecuta eso
<vientosolar> hashashin encuentro instalado python 2.6 pero no wxpyt
<hashashin> pues instálalo vientosolar...
<linux-genesis> mmm molestando nuevamente
<linux-genesis> estoy tratando de actualizar los paquetes
<linux-genesis> asi que arroje el comando sudo update-manager -d
<hashashin> linux-genesis, si cambiaste la placa seguramente cambiaron direcciones de hw y cosas asi (tp tengo mucha idea) igual udev se hizo un lio no se
<linux-genesis> y me aparecio el cuadro de dialogo actualizar paquetes
<linux-genesis> pero tambien me dice si quiero pasar de la lucid 10.04 al ubuntu 10.10 que opinan
<linux-genesis> sera bueno hacer esa modificacion?
<hashashin> reinstalar no es un opcione linux-genesis? y dejas un sistema limpio... no se
<linux-genesis> es como hacer un sudo apt-get upgrade verdad?
<linux-genesis> esque tengo muchas configuraciones web, porque estoy aprendiendo symfony y cake php, tambien algunas cosas de java
<linux-genesis> entonces no quiero regalarla y me la vaya a pasar trabajando toda la semana con la restauracion completa de mi sistema a como la tenia
<hashashin> puedes pegar que hay en /etc/udev/rules.d/ ? a ver...
<linux-genesis> okey checo
<linux-genesis> 10-vboxdrv.rules  60_iscan.rules  70-persistent-cd.rules  70-persistent-net.rules  README
<linux-genesis> esos archivos existen en esa direccion
<hashashin> lo que te falla que es Xorg?
<linux-genesis> mmm no ahorita ya no, lo aregle anoche
<linux-genesis> lo que no e podido solucionar es porque algunas aplicaciones ya no me trabajan bien
<linux-genesis> el rhymthbox, amsn e notado hasta ahorita
<linux-genesis> como que se cierran
<linux-genesis> aun tengo instalado el compiz
<hashashin> ejecutalos desde un terminal para ver pq se cierran
<linux-genesis> tienes razon, no habia pensado en eso, ejecute el rhymboth ahorita desde terminal, por lo menos se dejo ver, pero luego se cerro
<linux-genesis> (rhythmbox:6967): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: Unable to grab media player keys: Could not get owner of name 'org.gnome.SettingsDaemon': no such name
<linux-genesis> ** (rhythmbox:6967): DEBUG: Loading the real store page
<linux-genesis> ** (rhythmbox:6967): DEBUG: navigation requested to https://one.ubuntu.com/music/store-no-token
<linux-genesis> Violación de segmento
<hashashin> pues ya tienes un error para buscar en google XD
<hashashin> ya es mas que antes
<linux-genesis> jeje eso si
<linux-genesis> pues gracias por recordarme esa idea
<linux-genesis> hashashin, ya tengo por donde empezar
<hashashin> asegurate que lo tienes todo al dia con: sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade , antes de nada linux-genesis
<linux-genesis> mas bien con update nadamas
<hashashin> update solo actualizas la lista de paquetes
<linux-genesis> porque hace tiempo con linux-mint le aplique el apt-get upgrade y mi sistema quedo null
<hashashin> si no tiras el upgrade no actualizas nada
<linux-genesis> e sabido que el upgrade no es tan recomendable, solamente en debian lenny o squeze
<braiam> linux-genesis: es ubuntu y sin upgrade es como si no hicieras nada xD
<linux-genesis> mmm pues por lo sucedido en linux-mint e tenido miedo hacerle
<linux-genesis> mmm pues si recomiendan aqui en el canal del ubuntu pues le hare
<linux-genesis> me acuerdo en debia le hacia al momento de instalarle y si mis paquetes eran todos actualizados
<braiam> linux-genesis: probablemente tarde unas horas debido a que nunca has actualizado paquetes y como es LTS llevas más de 1 año de actualizaciones perdidas
<braiam> y la probable solución a tu problema :)
<linux-genesis> si
<linux-genesis> eso si debe ser
<linux-genesis> al parecer ese mensaje de violacion de segmento se debe al cambio
<linux-genesis> posiblemente sea porque en la primera maquina que tenia mi ubuntu era ddr2 y la pase a memoria ddr3 despues
<linux-genesis> en ellos ningun problema,
<linux-genesis> la primera tarjeta madre era rockstar, luego biostar ddr3
<vientosolar> que respuesta debe dar sudo apt-key add -
<vientosolar> ?
<linux-genesis> y ahorita biostar pero con ddr1
<linux-genesis> es un cambio drastico en la memoria, posiblemente se deba a eso
<vientosolar> no he obtenido ninguna respuesta
<linux-genesis> esta tardando el apt-key add -
<vientosolar> si
<linux-genesis> pues me da mucha alegria saber que el ubuntu soporta el upgrade
<linux-genesis> porque tengo un cuate debianero, y me dijo que me volveria a pasar lo mismo que con el linux-mint
<linux-genesis> aun sigue corriendo el comando vientosolar
<linux-genesis> nadamas que me genere algo te lo pego
<hashashin> vientosolar, apt-key add - asi sin nada mas esta esperando que escribas algo en la shell que es lo que significa ese -
<hashashin> esta ahi "sin hacer nada" eternamente
<hashashin> XD
<hashashin> estará*
<linux-genesis> mmm bien, entonces voy a darle con el sudo apt-get upgrade a ver como me va
<vientosolar> y que tengo que escribir entonces?
<hashashin> gpg –armor –export NUMEROKEY | apt-key add -  , por ejemplo
<linux-genesis> mmm que raro, al parecer tengo todo actualizado
<vientosolar> lo del armor ya lo hice
<linux-genesis> le ejecute el sudo apt-get upgrade
<linux-genesis> y me dice que no requiere actualizacion
<vientosolar> gpg: AVISO: propiedad insegura del archivo de configuración
<gigabyte> hola
<gigabyte> hola a todos
<Nando> erAbuelo: epale como estas ?
<braiam> porque cuando inicio en el modo de recuperación, ubuntu usa la tarjeta integrada en lugar de la externa?
 * xoan buenas
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<venezat-1> hola
<venezat-1> alguien sabe como puedo instalar canaima educativo en ubuntu 10.04
<erAbuelo> eso que es?
<mimecar> venezat-1: canaima no es una distribución ?
<venezat-1> canaima educativo es el programa educativo valga la redundancia que poseen las canaimitas de venezuela
<erAbuelo> canaimitas ?
<erAbuelo> eso que es?
<venezat-1> mira esto
<venezat-1> http://wiki.canaima.softwarelibre.gob.ve/wiki/Canaima_Educativo_1er_Grado
<mimecar> venezat-1: busca los paquetes que usa en el centro de software de ubuntu
<hashashin> venezat-1, http://wiki.canaima.softwarelibre.gob.ve/wiki/Canaima_Educativo_1er_Grado aki te explica como añadir el repo parece
<mimecar> no te aconsejo mezclar repositosio de diferentes distribuciones
<hashashin> es lo que veo en un vistazo rapido
<hashashin> XD
<venezat-1> exacto por eso es que tengo problemas
<venezat-1> la mezcla de diferentes repositorios
<venezat-1> creo q por eso es que no se puede o no me permite
<mimecar> venezat-1: está basada en debian
<mimecar> si mezclas repositorios, parte de que ubuntu puede empezar a fallar
<mimecar> o puedes tener paquetes rotos
<hashashin> pues podrias instalar la distro esa en una maquina virtual y usarla desde ahi venezat-1
<hashashin> para no mezclar cosas
<venezat-1> haa
<venezat-1> pregunto como puedo crear la maquina virtual
<venezat-1> yo soy myu nuevo en ubuntu
<mimecar> tendrás que instalar virtualbox
<mimecar> e instalar esa distribución dentro de la máquina virtual
<mimecar> obviamente te funcionará más lenta
<venezat-1> eso si lo puedo instalar desde el synaptic
<mimecar> la versión libre de virtualbox si
<mimecar> pero no podrás usar los puertos usb dentro de la máquina virtual
<venezat-1> haa bien
<venezat-1> yo pense que seria mucho mas facil instalar canaima educativo
<mimecar> venezat-1: sería fácil si tuvieras un repositorio para ubuntu
<venezat-1> aunq ya habia pensado que eran de repositorios diferentes y por eso el problema
<venezat-1> como que si tuvieras un repositorio para ubuntu???
<erAbuelo> porque no instalas canaima directamente y ya esta ?
<mimecar> un repositorio que tuviera en cuenta los paquetes que tiene instalado ubuntu
<venezat-1> seria mas facil si canaima educativo estuviera en los repositorios de ubuntu
<mimecar> venezat-1: está basada en debian
<venezat-1> exacto por eso el problema
<mimecar> tienes versiones diferentes de los paquetes respecto a ubuntu
<venezat-1> como???
<mimecar> instalate esa distribución
<venezat-1> yo tengo instalado ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> si quieres instalar esos programas, o usas una máquina virtual o te instalas la distribución
<mimecar> o resuelves a mano los errores que de al instalar los paquetes
<venezat-1> si estaba pensando en instalat canaima 3.0 yo soy nuevo en esto y arreglar a mano no lo se
<ubuntu> hola ay algien que me eche una manita odos
<SadlyMistaken> pero ubuntu tu suelta la pregunta y ya está
<SadlyMistaken> que te pasa?
<ubuntu> despues de instalar window e perdido ubuntu
<ubuntu> estoy con live cd
<Crashbit> ubuntu: http://crashbit.homelinux.com/node/799
<ubuntu> /dev/sdb1               1       29652   238176256   83
<ubuntu> /dev/sdb2           29652       30402     6020097    5  Extendida
<ubuntu> /dev/sdb5           29652       30402     6020096   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<ubuntu> me pierdo con /dev/sdb1
<ubuntu> mount /dev/sdXY linux/
<ubuntu> en sd XY me lio
<Crashbit> ubuntu: está explicado que es la X y que es la Y
<Crashbit> que parte de la explicación no entiendes ?
<ubuntu> lo que no se es que numero le pongo de particion
<Crashbit> es decir, la Y ?
<ubuntu> si
<Crashbit> Pues le debes poner la raíz de tu sistema
<Crashbit> Por lo que pasteaste en el canal, veo que tienes 2, la sdb1 y la sdb5
<Crashbit> la 5 pone que es una partición de swap
<Crashbit> así que por deducción es facil saber cual será la raíz
<ubuntu> la 2
<Crashbit> ein ?
<Crashbit> No, la 2 es una extendida
<ubuntu> pue la 1
<Crashbit> La 2 es el contenedor de la 5
<Crashbit> así que sí, debe ser la 1
<Crashbit> además de poderlo deducir por el tamaño
<Crashbit> 29652   238176256
<ubuntu> mount /dev/sdb1 linux/
<ubuntu> osea asi
<ubuntu> crashbit@debian:/# grub-install /dev/sdX ?? qui le pongo la dos ?
<Crashbit> ubuntu: que te hace pensar esto ?
<ubuntu> pue que ba acer que no  que me lie otra ve sera asi sdb
<ubuntu> pues me ti la pata no vi que tenia /dev/sda1
<gilbert> Saludos, algo nuevo con Gnome 3?
<gilbert> Como  hago para salvar este canal, siempre es algo complicado conectarme.
<gilbert> Tengo que salir, nos vemos. Y disfruten el fin de semana.
<ubuntu> crashbit para instalar el grub le doy sda
<rengo> holas buenos dias
<rengo> akguien sabe tema instalar y configurar virtualboxphp?
<techdesk> hola muchachos tengo una red entre ubuntu y xp.. hasta unos dias todo bien, se veian los equipos y se compartia los folders y printers. Pero ahora no se que hice que en el xp tengo 3 redes de trabajo y la que tiene el nombre de la red, no me da permisos
<villazon78> buenas... como puedo poner mi k3b en español?
<villazon78> perdon ya no hace falta ya lo encontre
<tulio> buenas tardes mis panas tengo un pequeño problema sera que pueden ayudar
<tulio> lo que pasa es que y tengo ubuntu 11.04 pero no me da el entorno grafico normal solamente me deja entrar a modo seguro por que al entrar modo normal se me queda pegada help????
<tulio> help??????
<Burro1> tulio, ctrl +f2
<Burro1> escribe sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Burro1> algun parametro de tu inicio no va bien y falla a momentos
<tulio> gracias mi pana voy a a ver
<Burro1> lee un poco sobre tu xorg y drivers de grafico
<nick0> hola, tengo ubuntu maverick, hay algun comando para reconfigurar los graficos? es que a veces abro una ventana y a veces salen rayas blancas, iconos incompletos y esas cosas
<nick0> alguien que pueda ayudarme?
<Burro1> nick0, reconfigura tu XORG
<nick0> y eso como lo hago
<nick0> hasta las letras se ven ya mal
<Burro1> leelo en la guia ubuntu nick0
<Burro1> ahi esta el tutorial
<nick0> y con eso queda?
<Burro1> si
<nick0> ok gracias
<fernandito> hola ... alguien sabe como haser para que no se minimise el cairo-clock cuando muestras el escritorio...
<nick0> no funciono reconfigurar xorg
<Soupermanito> que pasa nick0 ?
<Soupermanito> :)
<nick0> hola, lo que pasa es que al abrir ventanas o al escribir, a veces salen simbolos raros, los iconos no se cargan vien, salen rayas blancas horizontales
<nick0> ya reconfigure xorg y nada
<Soupermanito> que raro, probaste cambiando la resolucion de pantalla? hace >xrandr -s 1024x768
<Soupermanito> esa resolucion casi nunca da problemas
<nick0> haber
<Soupermanito> >haber >> a ver
<nick0> se ve grande las letras
<nick0> y se sigue viendo mal
<Soupermanito> si, cambiaste la resolucion,
<nick0> hice la instalacion desde remastersys
<nick0> no se si eso tenga que ver
<Soupermanito> ni idea que es eso
<nick0> hay algun comando para reconfigurar la grafica y eso?
<Soupermanito> es que no entiendo bien tu problema, que resolucion tenias antes?, proba escribiendo xrandr solo y despues ejecuta xrandr -s <<resolucion mas grande>>
<nick0> ok
<Soupermanito> y despues pega un screenshot
<Soupermanito> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Soupermanito> !screenshot
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<Soupermanito> ahi :)
<nick0> ok
<nick0> http://imagebin.org/153306
<nick0> eso es algo de lo que pasa
<nick0> y algunos otros iconos se ven asi
<nick0> tengo el cairo dock y lo mismo, abajo de los iconos se ven lineas blancas
<Soupermanito> ya veo, tenes activada la composicion verdad?
<nick0> si
<Soupermanito> probaste desactivandola a ver que pasa?
<nick0> si, ya lo hice y sigue igual
<Soupermanito> tenes una placa de video ati?
<nick0> si
<Soupermanito> me imaginaba
<nick0> tiene problemas?
<Soupermanito> si haces >gksudo jockey-gtk
<Soupermanito> tenes los drivers recomendados?
<nick0> tambien sale esto http://imagebin.org/153307
<Soupermanito> he visto mas problemas con ati's que con cualquier otra, incluso mas que con intel's
<nick0> no he instalado driver alguno
<nick0> hay que hacerlo?
<Soupermanito> pues claro
<nick0> dice que no se estan usando controladorers rivativos
<Soupermanito> si, ati es privativo
<Soupermanito> igual que intel o nvidia
<nick0> dice que no hay controladores privativos
<Soupermanito> ellos hacen sus propios drivers
<Soupermanito> oh
<Soupermanito> no hay?
<nick0> dice que no
<Soupermanito> que cosa
<nick0> dice: No se estan usando controladores privativos en este sistema
<Soupermanito> bien hace  >lspci | grep VGA
<nick0> dice que es radeon 9550
<Soupermanito> y decime que modelo de placa tenes, a ver si podemos encontrar los drivers :)
<Soupermanito> ok
<nick0> vga compatible
<Soupermanito> sabes ingles?
<nick0> algo
<Soupermanito> veras nick0 por lo que leo en las internets, las radeon tienen algunos problemas particulares con las ultimas versiones de X, entonces hay vueltas, pero son vuelteras, estoy tratando de encontrarte el driver privativo directamente de ATI
<nick0> a ok gracias
<nick0> no lo instala automaticamente ubuntu?
<Soupermanito> no
<Soupermanito> osea, si, porque podes ver, si no nov erias nada
<Soupermanito> pero tienen problemas
<nick0> aa ok
<fernandito> hola gentita tengo un problema con mi grafica alguna dica caeria bien, lo que pasa es q cuando activo el compiz no puedo mover mis ventanas
<Burro1> fernandito, mira bien la aceleracion de tu grafica
<Burro1> revisa que esta bien instalado compiz
<fernandito> haber juegame el comando
<Burro1> y configura el menu de compiz
<Burro1> fernandito, juegame ?
<fernandito> osea pasame el comando
<Burro1> fernandito, lee en la guia ubuntu
<Burro1> sobre compiz aceleracion grafica
<Burro1> etc,,,
<fernandito> ya di vueltas y vueltas al asunto
<Burro1> esos temas estan bien explicados ahi
<fernandito> por eso cai aqui
<Burro1> aja
<fernandito> haber les cuento hasta donde llegue primero reconfigure el xorg
<fernandito> y me mando error en el modulo vmwgfx
<Soupermanito> nick0, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<nick0> ok
<fernandito> leendo descubri q no le hase con mi tarjeta asi q use el xorg q me genera
<nick0> ya lo estoy descargando
<nick0> y para instalarlo como le hago
<Soupermanito> hasta ahi te puedo ayudar en eso nick0 como no tengo una placa ati no puedo probar el run
<fernandito> existe explicacion detallada para nvidia y ati pero yo tengo una intel HD graphics
<Soupermanito> nick0, correlo en una consola, por lo general se ejecutan  ./cosa.para.ejecutar.run
<Soupermanito> si no tal ves con doble clic incluso alcanse
<Soupermanito> oh ensima tiene instrucciones de instalacion :) las estoy leyendo ahora :D
<Soupermanito> oh, se ve bastante claro, solo ejecutalo y sigue las instrucciones con NEXT, a la windows nick0
<nick0> ok
<Soupermanito> espero que todo ande bien nick0 :)
<nick0> dice que el kernel no es el mismo
<nick0> algo asi
<Soupermanito> malo
<Soupermanito> a ver, abri synaptic
<Soupermanito> y busca radeon 9550
<Soupermanito> sin el 9550
<Soupermanito> te tiene que aparecer los paquetes para radeo y ati
<nick0> ok
<nick0> ya
<nick0> ok si aparecen
<nick0> cual de todos instalo
<Soupermanito> supongo que xserver-xorg-video-radeon si no lo tenes instalado
<nick0> ok
<Soupermanito> y fglrx
<nick0> ok
<Soupermanito> COMIIIDA :D bbl
<nick0> ya se instalo, cierro sesion verdad
<dannyLopez68> oigan resulta que instale jdowloader con un .sh que se descarga de la pagina oficial pero ahora no se como desinstalarlo, alguna sugerencia?
<Onicev> Hola
<Onicev> ¿Podria alguien indicarme como puedo centrar la pantalla de arranque de Ubuntu?
<Onicev> Al arrancar el sistema la pantalla inicial sale descentrada. Cuando cambia para darme las opciones de usuario, se centra
<Onicev> Pero solo despues de un rato
<xangua> dannyLopez68: google instalar jdownloader ppa
<Onicev> ¿Donde se configura la posicion de lo que se ve en la pantalla?
<Onicev> Una segunda duda: ¿A que puede deberse que durante el proceso de arranque me diga el sistema que tengo sectores de disco dañados?
<Onicev> Bueno, ya veo que no hay solucion. Un saludo y gracias por nada.
<Onicev> Bye
<Xago_> muchachos...tengo una duda....cuando veo mi espacio en las particiones del disco, en modo gráfico me aparece un sda5 y hace mención a un tipo de partición "W95 Ext d (LBA) (0x0f), pero en la consola me aparecen {http://pastebin.com/iZyzqQs4}"
<osmodivs_> Hola, Quiero activar algunos sensores de temperatura, pero me da este error:  osmodivs@Djiin:~$ sudo service module-init-tools start
<osmodivs_> Warning: Fake initctl called, doing nothing.
<osmodivs_> ¿A que se debe esto?
<osmodivs_> Hay una tormenta, me desconecto.
<dannyLopez68> kazam: Depende: libx264-85 que es un paquete virtual. si es virtual se puede instalar?
<Tortola> ubuntu
<Tortola> holas
<Tortola> alguien sabe como solucionar el problema del icono del skype
<AzoteLogiko> buenas tardes
<AzoteLogiko> alguien sabe como mostrar una comilla con el comando echo? Ej: echo "  (y que salga la ")
<braiam> echo """ ?
<AzoteLogiko> negativo
<braiam> '"'
<AzoteLogiko> ole!
<fernandito> hola una mano con la configuracion del compiz, cuando esta activo no se mueven mis ventanas
<AzoteLogiko> esa si que ha funcionado. muchas gracias braiam  :D
<braiam> fernandito: cambiaste algo?
<fernandito> nada
<fernandito> solo reconfigure mi grafica pero no dio
<braiam> fernandito: entonces no has cerrado sesión/reiniciado
<fernandito> claro reconfigure mi grafica, y reinicie mis X
<fernandito> = nada, luego reinicie toda la maquina pero =
<braiam> fernandito: trata reiniciando la pc completa
<fernandito> braiam: ya hise eso tampoco
<braiam> fernandito: creaste el xorg.conf?
<fernandito> braiam: aja con Xorg -configure
<mimecar> fernandito: configurar la tarjeta gráfica no es "no he cambiado nada"
<fernandito> mimecar: de igual forma no funciona todo sigue =
<fernandito> es curioso por q a todo mundo le desaparesen los bordes pero a mi no mis bordes estan lo q no puedo es mover las ventanas
<braiam> fernandito: tienes ccsm?
<fernandito> sep
<braiam> fernandito: revisa el plugin "Mover ventana"
<fernandito> curioso me acabo de dar cuenta, cuando corro el compiz desde consola, todo esta bien, pero cuando lo corro con el fusion-icon no se mueven las ventanas
<braiam> extraño, acabo de intentar de usar la tty pero lo unico que hace es mantener el escritorio... como si el proceso no inciara
<braiam> pero esta ahí
<fernandito> braiam: esta activado todo correcto
<tulio> buenas tardes mis pana tengo problemas con el modo grafico de ubuntu 11.04 se me queda colgado y me deja entrar solamente en modo seguro alguien me podra ayudar???
<braiam> fernandito: en fusion-icon tambien?
<fernandito> otra curiosidad mas la consola desde que corrie eol compiz se quedo sin bordes el resto funciona bien
<tulio> fosco_: amigo me podras ayudar
<fosco_> buenas
<tulio> buenas mi pana como estas fosco_
<fosco_> aqui estamos, recien levantado de la siesta
<fosco_> que te sucede?
<tulio> fosco_: tengo problemas con el modo grafico de ubuntu 11.04 se me queda colgado y me deja entrar solamente en modo seguro
<tulio> fosco_: que clase estabas tomandote un siesta
<tulio> jajajaja
<fernandito> braiam: claro en fusion-icon tambien desde hay entre al configurador
<braiam> fernandito: entonces el plugin "Mover ventana" esta activo en fusion-icon, trata <<Alt+Mantener Clic Izquierdo>> sobre una ventana para moverla
<braiam> o <<Alt+F7>>
<tulio> fosco:
<tulio> estas ahi??
<braiam> tulio: tienes todas las actualizaciones?
<tulio> si amigo braiam
<tulio> pero no se que paso por que ahora no me deja entrar normal sino modo seguro
<braiam> tulio: y el controlador de la tarjeta grafica?
<tulio> esta bien
<mimecar> tulio: ¿que has hecho antes del fallo?
<tulio> corri el ccsm y derrepente se colgo
<tulio> pero antes lo habia echo y no pasaba eso
<mimecar> simple-ccsm?
<fernandito> braiam: gracias se arreglo como por arte de magia cuando corri el compiz desde consola
<braiam> tulio: que version de ubuntu usas
<tulio> 11.04
<fernandito> gracias de modos todos curioso me gustaria saber como
<nick0> Soupermanito, no dio desde synaptic
<braiam> tulio: simple-ccsm?
<tulio> braiam: si y me abrio la comfiguracion del compiz y luego le di a la parte de wallpeper y se colgo y despues no me dejo entrar mas normalmente
<tulio> que seria briam?
<braiam> tulio: pero usaste simple-ccsm o compizconfig-settings-manager?
<tulio> no abri la consola y coloque ccsm
<mimecar> tulio: por defecto no está instalado ccsm
<braiam> tulio: instalaste simple-ccsm o compizconfig-settings-manager?
<tulio> instale compizconfig-settings-manager
<mimecar> mala idea
<fosco_> tulio: unity aun no está muy probado y modificando opciones de ccsm es facil dejarlo inservible
<fosco_> recuerdas haber activado alguna opcion en concreto dentro de ccsm?
<tulio> si pana fosco_ la de los walpeper y se me colgo
<fosco_> ok, vuelve a abrir ccsm y desactivalo
<tulio> esta bien yo estoy en modo seguro y desintale el compiz pero igual me sigue el problema
<fosco_> desinstalar compiz no sirve
<fosco_> lo que debes hacer es volver a poner las opciones como estaban
<braiam> tulio: lo mismo ^
<tulio> pero como mis panas y disculpen el abuso??
<mimecar> igual que activastes el plugin
<braiam> tulio: trata unity --reset
<erAbuelo> buenas
<mimecar> braiam: es problema de compiz
<nick0> alguna solucion para las ati 9550 ?
<tulio> braiam: se esta colocado en modo grafico que clase eres jajajaja
<braiam> mimecar: eso restaura la configuración de compiz y unity a las por defecto
<mimecar> las de unity , en compiz no lo tengo tan claro
<braiam> --reset           Reset the unity profile in compiz and restart it.
<fosco_> solo reinicia unity, pero es posible que sea suficiente
<mimecar> braiam: reinicia la parte de unity
<tulio> que madre clase mis panas
<tulio> sera que puedo volver a instalar el compiz ??
<RYDeN> q pasa con unity q nadie entiende nada?
<mimecar> tulio: no se entienden tus frases
<RYDeN> jejeje
<mimecar> tulio: SI
<vianstak> salu2 a to2
<tulio> jajajajajaja gracias
<fosco_> tulio: puedes, pero ten en cuenta q modificar algunas opciones hacen q unity falle, si te vuelve a pasar lo solucionas igual
<vianstak> tengo una unidad de dvd por usb pero no la reconoce ubuntu ¿que debo hacer para que la reconosca?
<braiam> todavia sigo sin tty :(
<tulio> ahhh ok lo que voy hacer es nada mas colocarle el efecto de temblor de pantallas y otras cositas
<RYDeN> <vianstak> tengo una unidad de dvd por usb pero no la reconoce ubuntu ¿que debo hacer para que la reconosca? ----- rezar?
<mimecar> tulio: desactiva los plugins que activastes
<mimecar> no puedes usar ccsm
<vianstak> lo siento lo cerre y no vi si contestaron
<vianstak> va de nuez
<mimecar> vianstak: seguro que funciona la unidad?
<vianstak> mimecar, si funciona
<mimecar> pues al meter un disco debería reconocerlo
<tulio> voy a reiniciar el equipo para ver y luego me conecto mis panas y les aviso
<mimecar> panas?
<vianstak> siempre la conecto en otros ordenadores y jala de lujo
<braiam> D: somos pan!!!
<tulio> panas es igual a amistades
<vianstak> pero ahora no jala
<mimecar> tulio: no uses localismos
<vianstak> existe una forma de buscar los dispositivos conectados e instalarlos manualmente?
<mimecar> no se instalan
<nick0> tengo una ati 9550 existen drivers para esa tarjeta?
<mimecar> tienes un dvd dentro de datos?
<tulio> como que localismos mimecar???
<mimecar> nick0: mira en la web de ati
<mimecar> tulio: palabras que se usan solo en tu zona o pais
<tulio> ahhh ok esta bien
<nick0> ya mire pero no se instala
<mimecar> hay que intentar usar castellano neutro
<vianstak> como q no se instalan? entonces que debo hacer?
<mimecar> nick0: en la web de ati pone que hay drivers para tu modelo?
<mimecar> vianstak: ya has metido un dvd de datos?
<fosco_> vianstak: cual es el problema?
<vianstak> siip
<nick0> si, para linux
<nick0> pero segun dice creo el kernel no es compatible
<nick0> creo son viejos
<vianstak> tengo una unidad de dvd que no reconoce ubuntu
<mimecar> vianstak: seguimos cuando leas las preguntas
<fosco_> vianstak: ok, ejecuta dmesg | grep -i dvd
<fosco_> y pega la salida en pastebin.com para que podamos verla
<nick0> creo no hay nada verdad
<vianstak> mimecar,  si las estoy contestando
<mimecar> [21:13]	mimecar	vianstak: ya has metido un dvd de datos?
<vianstak> y conteste sii
<braiam> mimecar: <vianstak> siip
<vianstak> seguimos cuando leas las respuestas
<mimecar> ok, te sale en lugares?
<vianstak> error de dedo
<braiam> al parecer es un problema con mi tarjeta ati
<fosco_> nick0: la ati radeon 9550 está soportada por el driver legacy de ati y por el driver libre, cual es el problema exacto?
<nick0> pues es que los graficos no se ven bien y no se por que, instale maverick y se ven mal los graficos, no se que instalar
<fosco_> queé se ve mal exactamente?
<fosco_> qué*
<nick0> salen unas rayas blancas en los iconos
<nick0> se ven incompletos
<nick0> las letras algunas salen mal
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla
<fosco_> ok, vamos a hacer unas pruebas y nos dices lo q va saliendo
<fosco_> primero confirmar el modelo: lspci | grep -i vga
<nick0> radeon 9550
<fosco_> pega la salida completa del comando por favor
<nick0> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> ahora confirmar el driver: glxinfo | grep -i render
<nick0> El programa «glxinfo» no está instalado actualmente.  Puede instalarlo escribiendo:
<nick0> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<fosco_> pues instalalo
<nick0> haber
<nick0> direct rendering: Yes
<nick0> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RV350 4153) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL DRI2
<fosco_> ok, estás usando el driver libre
<nick0> ok
<nick0> pues se ve mal los graficos
<mimecar> nick0: haz una captura
<nick0> y donde la subo
<mimecar> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<nick0> http://imagebin.org/153320
<nick0> http://imagebin.org/153306
<mimecar> nick0: con el live cd te pasaba?
<nick0> no recuerdo
<nick0> esto lo instale desde remastersys
<nick0> una version remasterizada
<mimecar> "detallitos"
<mimecar> que tenía modificada esa versión de ubuntu
<nick0> pues programas mas que nada
<nick0> todo lo demas igual
<nick0> es eso?
<mimecar> comprueba si con el live cd te funciona
<nick0> ok
<mimecar> estas usando una versión de ubuntu que has modificado
<nick0> si
<nick0> pero la hice desde otra pc
<mimecar> no comparten el mismo hardware??
<fosco_> nick0: tienes varias opciones, has mirado en sistema - administracion - controladores?
<nick0> no
<nick0> en controladores adicionales dice que no estoy usando controladores privativos
<mimecar> nick0: prueba con el live cd
<nick0> ok, voy a probar pero con uno original sin modificar
<fosco_> nick0: ok, prueba lo q dice mimecar y depende de lo q salga seguimos
<nick0> ok
<nick0> gracias
<nick0> una duda , ṕor que dice que no estoy usando controlador privativo
<nick0> si la ati es privativo
<mimecar> estas usando el libre
<mimecar> que es lo que usa ubuntu por defecto
<nick0> ah ok,
<nick0> pero no me da la opcion entonces de instalar el privativo
<nick0> ?
<mimecar> usa el live cd
<nick0> jeje
<nick0> ok
<nick0> ahorita regreso haber que
<braiam> he agregado un parametro al archivo /etc/grub.d/40_custom pero no se como probar si está correcto
<fosco_> braiam: sudo update-grub
<braiam> fosco_: gracias, ya lo hice pero no se si se agrego al inicio correctamente donde va
<braiam> se que en algun lugar del /boot se pone pero no lo encuentro
<fosco_> el 40 custom es para añadir un nuevo sistema operativo al arranque
<fosco_> si lo ves salir en update-grub es q lo hiciste bien
<fosco_> si no lo ves salir es q no
<braiam> el parametro es vga=792
<braiam> fosco_: pues no es ahí,
<fosco_> para modificar esas opciones puedes usar startupmanager o grub-customizer
<fosco_> pero bueno si ya lo has hecho a mano la unica manera de estar seguro si ha funcionado es reiniciar y verlo
<braiam> fosco_: deshice el cambio, voy a usar grub-customizer
<braiam> hmm... grub-customizer no esta en los repos?
<fosco_> http://www.muylinux.com/2010/11/22/grub-customizer-2-0-personaliza-tu-grub2/
<XuMuK> vamos a intentar chatear con marcación de voz
<XuMuK> joder pues nowanda laboral
<braiam> XuMuK: ¿?
<Xago> muchachos...tengo una duda....cuando veo mi espacio en las particiones del disco, en modo gráfico me aparece un sda5 y hace mención a un tipo de partición "W95 Ext d (LBA) (0x0f), pero en la consola me aparecen {http://pastebin.com/iZyzqQs4}"
<XuMuK> ahora sí que se ha equivocado
<fernandito> braiam: no puedes simplemente verifcarlo en el grub.cfg
<XuMuK> pero aún así va bastante bien
<XuMuK> como molan los android
<XuMuK> ahora no hace falta ni teclear el texto
<braiam> fernandito: lo hice pero debe estar en la linea que comienza con linux
<braiam> !ot | XuMuK
<kubot> XuMuK: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<fosco_> Xago: cual es el problema?
<XuMuK> que te den brayam
<Xago> hola fosco_ , pq tengo una unidad fantasma? :o
<fosco_> XuMuK: por favor este es un canal de soporte, usa un lenguaje adecuado y respeta la temática del canal
<mimecar> XuMuK: si la conversación no está relacionada con ubuntu, usa ot
<fosco_> Xago: no es fantasma, es sda5 y la tienes montada
<fernandito> braiam: deveria apareser al final en la seccion 40_custom lo que configuraste
<XuMuK> vale vale que solo era probar
<braiam> fernandito: lo se pero debe ir en la linea del grub que corresponde a mi nucleo comenzando por "linux""
<Xago> fosco_, pero sda3?
<fosco_> Xago: que le pasa a sda3
<Xago> pq tengo una unidad sda3, si el comando me indica que no hay tal
<Xago> fosco_, pq tengo una unidad sda3, si el comando me indica que no hay tal
<fosco_> Xago: si quieres saber que particiones tienes ejecuta sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<fernandito> braiam: bueno si no aparese loq configuraste seguro erraste en algo, que es lo que quieres hacer al final???
<braiam> fernandito: en lo que erre fue en ponerlo en ese archivo ;)
<braiam> mejor use una interfaz grafica para estar más tranquilo :)
<fernandito> braiam: claro ese archivo se autogenera, lo que tienes q cambiar son los archivos de /etc/grub.d/
<Xago> fosco_, este es el resultado http://pastebin.com/45srf5ZB
<Xago> :o
<snapux_> holaa
<Xago> según veo, tengo sda4 montado sobre sda2 y sda3, sobre sda5
<Xago> fosco_, según veo, tengo sda4 montado sobre sda2 y sda3, sobre sda5
<braiam> fernandito: eso pense que iba a hacer al agregarlo a ese archivo, pero resulta que es para agregar so personalizados
<braiam> Xago: es una partición extendida
<snapux_> tngo un portatil acer aspire 5315 con ubuntu 10.10 y se me apaga al rato solo supongo que por sobrecalentamiento alguna solucion? la instalacion no tiene nada de especial... programas basicos etc
<Xago> fosco_, perdon: sda3 y 4 en sda5
<fosco_> Xago: sda3 es una particion extendida, y dentro contiene sda5 q es la particion logica q contiene realmente los datos
<fernandito> braiam: haber q cosa quieres hacer en si
<fosco_> está todo correcto
<fernandito> braiam: si quieres aumentar un parametro al kernel es en /etc/default/grub
<braiam> fernandito: agregar en la linea del grub que corresponde a mi nucleo comenzando por "linux" el parametro vga=792
<Xago> fosco_, ok, gracias...lo que me parece estraño es que el sistema me esté reclamando por espacio disponible
<mimecar> snapux_: si se apaga por calor mejora la ventilación
<braiam> pero ya lo hice así que no te preocupes ;)
<snapux_> pero como mejoro la ventilacion?
<snapux_> me refiero que eso con windows no pasa
<fernandito> braiam: en /etc/default/grub en el parametro GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX hay es donde tienesq poner
<snapux_> :S
<snapux_> debe ser algo de ubuntu
<mimecar> quitandole el polvo
<snapux_> xDD
<mimecar> usando un disipador...
<xangua> snapux_: se te sobrecalienta y se apaga¿
<Xago> metiendo el pc al refri :P
<snapux_> si
<xangua> yo tuve que actualizar la bios
<braiam> fernandito: justo ahí fue donde termine poniendolo :D
<fernandito> snapux_: esta funcinando bien tu acpi
<snapux_> acpi?
<snapux_> dime que es eso xDD
<nick0> mimecar, el live funciono correctamente
<fernandito> snapux_: son las llamadas al bios q hace el nucleo para q funcione el ventilador, el boton de apagar, entre otras cosas
<mimecar> nick0: entonces es un fallo de lo que tienes instalado ahora
<snapux_> ok y que deberia hacer para que todo marche bien con la refrigeracion del portatil?
<mimecar> no puedes usar remastersys con hardware diferente
<fernandito> snapux_: inicializas tu maquina con algun parametro especial???
<snapux_> respecto a la acpi?
<nick0> y se puede solucionar?
<snapux_> no
<snapux_> la inicio normal
<nick0> ok
<braiam> a ver como me va, voy a reiniciar, deséenme suerte :$
<mimecar> nick0: me parece que con una instalación limpia
<nick0> ok,
<nick0> mejor hare eso
<nick0> a veces se ve bien y a veces n
<nick0> no
<nick0> esta inestable verdad
<techdesk> HOLA, NO PUEDO ENCONTRAR GRUPOS Y USUARIOS!?
<fernandito> snapux_: haber puedes pegar la linea con la q inicia tu kernel,
<snapux_> es que estoy en otro pc de sobremesa
<fernandito> snapux_: los botones de apagar y la opcion de hinbernar funciona correctamente
<mimecar> techdesk: en mayusculas no los encontrarás
<mimecar> que grupos buscas?
<techdesk> sip sorry
<fernandito> snapux_: puedes googlear un poco con el modelo de tu maquna y los parametros acpi
<techdesk> es que necesito entrar al gestor de grupos y usuarios para los USB de la virtualbox
<mimecar> snapux_: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<mimecar> techdesk: los usb de virtualbox no tienen grupos
<fernandito> techdesk: puedes desde consola agregar al grupo de virtualbox al usuario q quieras q use las usb
<snapux_> la 10.10
<mimecar> snapux_: con todas las actualizaciones?
<snapux_> si
<snapux_> apagar y todo ok
<snapux_> no tngo problemas con eso
<mimecar> ¿está limpio de polvo el ordenador?
<snapux_> si todo perfecto
<snapux_> por eso es mi duda
<snapux_> y esta en buen estado
<mimecar> el ventilador se pone en marcha?
<mimecar> techdesk: si usas la versión de los repositorios no puedes usar los puertos usb
<techdesk> entonces mejor pregunto aqui: ¿como puedo usar mi USB pendrive en la maquina virtual que tengo con w7
<techdesk> mimecar: use la de la pagina
<snapux_> si el ventilador se pone en marcha
<mimecar> montala en la máquina virtual
<mimecar> está en las opciones de virtualbox
<dylan66> snapux _tengo una acer aspire y el disco duro me duro menos de un año
<fernandito> techdesk: agrega tu usuario al grupo vboxusers
<techdesk> fernandito: y cual es mi grupo
<snapux_> solo que en algun momento como ahora se apaga supongo que deberia funcionar solo cuando tiene una temperatura alta para disipar
<braiam> um... no funciono, así que me quedo con el original
<braiam> y sigo con el problema de que no puedo usar las tty
<snapux_> si dicen que en los portatiles ubuntu se come los discos duros en nada...?
<mimecar> snapux_: eso no es cierto
<fernandito> techdesk: un usuario puede pertenecer a varios grupos
<dylan66> por eso te digo
<snapux_> solo lo he oido
<dylan66> menos mal que la garantia me lo reposu
<snapux_> pero no lo se...
<dylan66> igual sigo usando linux
<snapux_> bueno discos duros hay mas
<mimecar> oido donde?
<snapux_> pero maquinas por exceso de calor no
<snapux_> jajaja
<snapux_> por blog en webs etcv
<snapux_> etc
<mimecar> pon enlaces
<braiam> bueno mi laptop se calentaba a los no muy agradables 42 ºC
<snapux_> mimecar los he visto en algun momento no se decirte ahora es gente que lo ha comentado...
<braiam> mejor dejemos esto, porque estamos en ot
<fernandito> techdesk: usa el comando usermod -a -G <nombre del grupo> <nombre de usuario>
<snapux_> pero mimecar no es algo que me haya pasado jamas asi que no me importa
<snapux_> lo que si me importa es que el portatil se calienta y se apaga solo
<fernandito> techdesk: el grupo de virtualbox es vboxusers
<mimecar> ponle más ventilación a tu portatil
<dylan66> hay un sensor fan que te indica si esta andando el ventilador
<mimecar> snapux_: acusar a ubuntu de dañar los discos duros si que es importante
<braiam> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<snapux_> pero si es lo que te digo que con windows 7 va de lujo no se sobre calienta y con ubuntu si
<xangua> pss mi acer es una 5320 y es un bug que me afectaba hasta que actualicé mi bios https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/451337
<snapux_> yo no he acusado a ubuntu
<snapux_> en ningun momento lo he ducho
<snapux_> dicho
<techdesk> fernandito: usermod: el usuario «vboxusers» no existe
<dylan66> yo no dije que fuera ubuntu solo comente que me sucedio eso con el disco duro
<snapux_> eso lo dijo dylan66
<dylan66> para que pruebe con un live cd a ver si todo marcha bien
<mimecar> lo digo por => [21:13]	mimecar	vianstak: ya has metido un dvd de datos?
<techdesk> ya no hay la forma grafica del gestor de ususrios y grupos?
<mimecar> es no
<snapux_> xDD
<mimecar> si dicen que en los portatiles ubuntu se come los discos duros en nada...?
<snapux_> que lo habia leido
<snapux_> no que lo dijera yo
<snapux_> ademas si t fijas estoy preguntandolo
<fernandito> techdesk: haber mira por ejemplo para agregar el usuario jperez se aria el comando" sudo usermod -a -G jperez vboxusers"
<snapux_> bueno mimecar
<snapux_> gracias por tu ayuda
<snapux_> y espero que no t hayas ofendido
<mimecar> no
<snapux_> yo tb soy usuario de ubuntu
<snapux_> y solamente uso ubuntu
<snapux_> en mi pc
<snapux_> el portatil no es mio
<fernandito> techdesk: otra opcion es modificando directamente el archivo /etc/groups
<snapux_> le instale ubuntu 10.10 antes de que saliera la 11.04
<snapux_> y es el problema que ha tenido
<mimecar> ok
<snapux_> de resto defiendo ubuntu y cualquier distro de linux como lo haces tu
<colo> snapux_, tendrias que ver si el cooler anda a la velocidad adecuada, quizas esta un poco sucio
<fernandito> techdesk: ah y en sistema -> admnistracion ->usuarios y grupos deverias tener la herramienta grafica
<colo> y no gira lo que necesita
<mimecar> snapux_: si un usuario que empieza lee que ubuntu puede dañar el disco duro
<mimecar> nunca lo usará
<mimecar> por eso tanto "rollo"
<techdesk> fernandito: ese es el problema que no está
<snapux_> pero claro a la amiga que le instale ubuntu me lo trajo a casa diciendome que se le calienta y se le apagaga solo y googleando no encuentro nada al especto solo de netbook aspire one y no me vale...
<snapux_> colo
<mimecar> mira si ese modelo concreto tiene algún bug en ubuntu
<xangua> snapux_: desdehace rato te puse el enlace de un  bug
<snapux_> el cooler lo limpie a fondo
<xangua> y desded hace rato te dije que yo tuve que actualizar mi bios para que no e calentara
<snapux_> xagua lo siento no me di cuenta
<fernandito> techdesk: mmm q raro el prograna se llama users-admin intenta ejecutarlo con alt+f2
<techdesk> Error al mostrar la información del estado del archivo «/home/techdesk/users-admin»: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<snapux_> xangua podrias pasarmelo de nuevo?
<Soupermanito> snapux_, podes cerrar la sesion y abrir una solo con xterm? desde ahi ejecuta firefox o algun otro programa que ejecute video y fijate si la maquina se calienta, en firefox me refiero a que veas un youtube o algo
<xangua> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/451337
<xangua> mi maquina se calentaba, pasaba media hora, 20 minutos y se apagaba
<snapux_> eso no lo se hacer Soupermanito
<fernandito> techdesk: instala gnome-system-tools a ese programa pertenece
<xangua> no se si sea el mismo bug pero lo mejor es resolverlo porque si no si se daña el disco
<fernandito> techdesk: seguro lo desinstalaste por error
<techdesk> fernandito: si no estaba instalado y es que tenia un problema con samba y desinstale esto por error tambien
<snapux_> acpi temperatura es de 45/50C
<snapux_> es normal?
<Soupermanito> snapux_, vas a cerrar la maquina, pero en ves de apagar o reiniciar elegis salir, ahi te aparece el menu para re ingresar al sistema, en las opciones de interfaz, tenes una que dice algo como >sesion de xterm, si la elegis solo vas a tenr una pantalla gris con una consola de xterm, ahi ejecutas firefox  o totem o algun programa que sabes que cause el problema, algo que use mucha ram o tiempo de prosesamiento, como video
<fernandito> techdesk: esta entonses...
<techdesk> fernandito: gracias
<snapux_> okis vale lo intento a ver
<techdesk> fernandito: aun sigo sin poder utilizar la usb en la maquina virtual
<fernandito> techdesk: agregaste el usuario al grupo de virtualbox???
<osmodivs_> Hola, En Gkrellm, Como saber cual es la temperatura del South Bridge y north bridge, es que solo aparecen como temp1, temp2, temp3...
<techdesk> fernandito: sip
<fernandito> techdesk: intenta reiniciar la seccion
<techdesk> fernandito: si vo a tratar
<braiam> aplique la solución que esta aquí -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910/comments/15 a ver
<snapux_> spupermanito no me sale nada d eso
<Soupermanito> ok no importa
<snapux_> Soupermanito
<Soupermanito> ve a synaptic
<snapux_> no me pone nada de eso
<snapux_> solo modo seguro
<Soupermanito> si, es reinciaste todo, te dije que salieras, no reiniciaras XD
<snapux_> ubuntu desktop... recovery
<snapux_> etc
<snapux_> no reinicie
<Soupermanito> si, eso esta en el menu del grub, no en el de inicio de sesion
<snapux_> solo sali de la sesion
<snapux_> se me keda pantalla de inicio de sesion usuario
<Soupermanito> si, en esa podes elegir, siempre esta, pero si no estaba no importa
<Soupermanito> mira ve a synaptic, desisntala >powernowd
<Soupermanito> e instala >cpufreqd
<Soupermanito> eso deberia solucionar tu problema
<techdesk> fernandito: gracias ya
<snapux_> okis
<fernandito> techdesk: ok
<snapux_> ya y para que es eso?
<snapux_> powernowd no lo tnia instalado
<Soupermanito> cuando el cpu no hace nada le manda menos energia, ahorra bateria y evita recalentamientos
<braiam> mmm... sigue sin funcionar
<snapux_> y tiene algun modo de configurar o viene por defecto
<osmodivs_> Alguien sabe como distinguir los nombres de los sensores del NorthBridge y SouthBridge?
<osmodivs_> en Gkrellm?
<Soupermanito> snapux_, eso es cuando instalas el cpufreqd, lo hace solo
<snapux_> okis y no debo reiniciar ni nada supongo
<snapux_> detectara solo la tmpreratura etc
<snapux_> ¿?
<snapux_> va por 55º
<Soupermanito> no, es un servicio
<Soupermanito> tiene que iniciarse con el sistema
<snapux_> tngo puesto un screenlet con la tmperatura
<Soupermanito> igual seguro que la primera ves podes ejecutarlo directamente, seguro que escribiendo cpufreqd en una consola
<snapux_> para controlarla aunq no sea perfecta sera orientativa
<Soupermanito> snapux_, esa netbook tiene un cpu multinucleo?
<snapux_> un celeron
<snapux_> intel celeron 550
<snapux_> a 2.0ghz
<snapux_> mono nucleo
<snapux_> no?
<Soupermanito> ni idea, no la encuentro por ningun lado XD
<snapux_> es un acer aspire 5315
<rayo1> hola
<snapux_> bueno le toy dando caña con unas cuantas aplicaciones
<snapux_> y videos de HD en youtube
<snapux_> a ver
<Soupermanito> :D
<snapux_> ahora se mantiene en 40ºC
<snapux_> reinicie antes
<snapux_> aunq lo ejekute lo que tu me dijiste de cpufreqd
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal Oficial de *Soporte* de Ubuntu en Español | Charla general → /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic | ¿Pegar Texto? → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu 11.04 lanzado http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Soupermanito> snapux_, estoy leyendo en internet, y mucha gente tiene problemas de recalentamiento con las aspire 5315, sucede que aspire saco un nuevo bios para corregir esto
<Soupermanito> podes bajarte un iso con el parche que actualiza tu bios, el problema esta en que actualizar bios es siempre algo delicado
<snapux_> ya
<snapux_> ahora esta caliente y el ventilador no va...
<Soupermanito> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1847992.html
<Soupermanito> queda en vos
<snapux_> no salta
<Soupermanito> si ese es el problema, el ventilador no prende
<Soupermanito> deberia corregirse con el nuevo bios
<braiam> snapux_: no se si necesitaras win para instalar el bios así que preparate
<snapux_> ya se apago
<snapux_> el portatil solo
<Soupermanito> no, no, en ese link que le pasé, es un livecd chiquito que lo unico que hace es actualizar el bios
<Soupermanito> si
<snapux_> es un .exe
<Soupermanito> me lo temia, me temo que tenes que actualizar el bios snapux_
<snapux_> :s
<Soupermanito> en la pagina que te pase se explica paso a paso, es muy sencillo, sigue siendo algo delicado, pero es sencillo
<snapux_> e instalar windows?
<snapux_> me temo k eso sera imposible
<snapux_> a menos que solo deje windows
<Soupermanito> pues el problema se repetira con vista o 7
<Soupermanito> con xp no, porque el bios viejo esta preparado para xp
<snapux_> no iba bien con windows...
<snapux_> antes tnia windows y no se apagaba
<Soupermanito> si no iba bien entonces no se
<Soupermanito> si fuera yo actualizaria el bios
<snapux_> si pero tndria que poner windows para eso
<Soupermanito> no no
<snapux_> ah no?
<snapux_> y como si es un .exe
<Soupermanito> solo ejecuta el iso que hay en esa pagina
<Soupermanito> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1847992.html
<Soupermanito> fijate donde dice >Link to the ISO image:
<braiam> snapux_: podrías poner el modelo de tu laptop de nuevo  no lo encuentro en m backlo
<Soupermanito> supongo que sabras quemar iso's?
<braiam> backlog *
<snapux_> acer aspire 5315
<Soupermanito> snapux_, el tipo que hizo ese post creo un livecd con freedos que el uso en su aspire para actualizarla, y varios posts en internet dicen haberlo usado sin problemas
<snapux_> okis
<snapux_> lo hare en un pendrive
<Soupermanito> :)
<Soupermanito> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1849527.html
<Soupermanito> snapux_, :D ese esta mas actualizado, y tiene todos los pasos detallados
<snapux_> ok
<Alejandro_23> \server irc.tucumanos.net
<snapux_> soupermanito
<snapux_> esto k es
<aguitel> alguien lo ha visto a erUSUL ?
<Soupermanito> snapux_ se fue :/
<andres__> buenos dias
<andres__> a ver si me podian ayudar tengo un problema, instale xfce y ahora me cambio el sistema de notificaciones, no me gusta y soy nuevo quisera cambiarlo, como haria?
<andres__> estoy desde ubuntu
<mimecar> tendrás que usar el sistema de notificaciones de xfce
<andres__> mimecar, ¿en ubuntu no puedo restaurar el que tenia unity?
<mimecar> si usas ubuntu con gnome ya no estas usando xfce
<mimecar> a no ser que pongas xfce como gestor de ventanas
<andres__> lo que pasa fue esto
<andres__> estaba en unity, instale xfce
<andres__> luego abri de nuevo unity y el diseño de las notificaciones cambio
<andres__> pero no encuentro la forma de restaurar el que tenia en unity :(
<mimecar> inicias la sesión en "Ubuntu" ?
<andres__> si
<andres__> estoy iniciando en unity
<mimecar> xfce no tiene relación con unity
<andres__> pero modifico el notificador :(
<mimecar> ¿se eliminaron paquetes al instalar xfce?
<fosco_> andres__: no se en que paquete exacto estará la configuracion de las notificaciones
<fosco_> prueba con esto: sudo dpkg-reconfigure notify-osd
<andres__> espera lo instalo y te digo
<fosco_> instalar que
<andres__> claro, no estaba con notify-osd sino con xfce4-notifyd
<fosco_> se ha solucionado?
<andres__> voy a reiniciar y te digo
<andres__> ya vuelvo
<fosco_> ok
<andres__> fosco_ y mimecar gracias, me funcionó
<mimecar> ok
<andres__> lo que pasaba es que cuando instalé xfce se eliminó notify-osd y lo cambió por: xfce4-notifyd
<fosco_> ok
<danielfcc> saludos
<danielfcc> como puedo instalar libamr_nb en ubuntu 11.04
<mimecar> danielfcc: ¿que es ese programa?
<danielfcc> uhmm... no es una programa es uhmm como una libreria
<danielfcc> para poder convertir
<danielfcc> audio mp3 en amr
<danielfcc> estoy usando el programa winff
<mimecar> buscalo en el centro de software
<mimecar> o en la web del programa te dirá como se instala
<danielfcc> pero al tratar de convertir un video en 3gp
<fosco_> esa librería no parece estar disponible en los repositorios de ubuntu
<danielfcc> me sale que no esta "libamr_nb"
<danielfcc> uhmmm eske lo raro es que antes cuando estaba con Ubuntu 9.10 no tenia ese problema
<danielfcc> ok buscare acerca de eso
<danielfcc> una consulta mas
<danielfcc> como puedo hacer para poder actvitar la tecla FN
<danielfcc> anteriormente con ubuntu 9.10 no funcionaba esa tecla
<danielfcc> y cuando cambie de version 11.04 se activo.... pero comenzo a reconocer mi configuracion anterior y dejo de funcionar
<danielfcc> como puedo volver a activarlo?
<vianstak> kmara
<vianstak> esto esta muerto
<m4v> vianstak: este es un canal de soporte, necesitas ayuda? haz tu pregunta en ese caso.
<m4v> bu
<duende> hola buenas noches alguien usa xubuntu???
<fosco_> !ask duende
<kubot> duende: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<duende> ok muchas gracoas kubot
<duende> alguien que use xfce 4.8 sabe como editar el menú de aplicaciones para que no me salga el item de ayuda, acerca de ...  lector de correo, navegador web ???????
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-15
<fernandito> hola tengo problemas con mis screenlets, se minimisan cuando pongo mostrar escritorio, alguien sabe como modificar esto...
<Soupermanito> no creo que se pueda, son ventanas nomas
<Soupermanito> lo que podes hacer es cambiar de escritorio virtual, a uno que este vacio, si queres verlos solos
<fernandito> mmm cuando activas los efectos del compiz hay una opcion, pero algo para metacity...
<r0z4> hola alguien me puede decir porque tengo muchas carpetas anidadas en /usr/bin
<r0z4> por ejemplo asi, /usr/bin/X11/X11/X11/X11/X11 y todavia le falta
<m4v> r0z4: muy raro, haz hecho cosas raras en tu sistema?
<r0z4> mmm no que yo recuerde
<weeifuh> buenas, a alguien más le funciona mal el flash?
<weeifuh> en las animaciones se me llena de cuadros blancos :S
<m4v> r0z4: X11 es una carpeta que está en /etc
<fernandito> weeifuh: puedes activar la aceleracion para flash
<fernandito> weeifuh: por aqui tengo un tuto me das un tq
<weeifuh> y eso como lo hago?
<r0z4> m4v, tambien la tengo en etc
<weeifuh> ok :-)
<m4v> r0z4: ah no, pará
<m4v> r0z4: lo que vos ves no es una carpeta, es un symlink
<m4v> r0z4: es normal
<r0z4> ahh si pero asi tan anidados??
<r0z4> porque
<m4v> es un symlink que apunta a sí mismo, nose porqué es, pero por algo estará.
<m4v> r0z4: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+question/63964
<fernandito> weeifuh: hay va la solucion http://unbrutocondebian.blogspot.com/2010/11/acelerando-flash.html
<fernandito> weeifuh: esta escrito para debian pero por logica tambien funciona en ubuntu
<r0z4> m4v muchas, gracias x e link aun no se porque pero parece que es necesario,
<weeifuh> gracias fernandito
<weeifuh> mmh creo que esos pasos los había hecho en instalaciones anteriores
<weeifuh> bueno, a probar nomas
<duende>  alguien que use xfce 4.8 sabe como editar el menú de aplicaciones para que no me salga el item de ayuda, acerca de ...  lector de correo, navegador web ???????
<mrbean> hola, cuando entro a ubuntu me pide la clave del keyring, o algo asi, es normal? lo hace siempre
<Soupermanito> si, es normal
<mrbean> ok gracias.
<Soupermanito> es una cuestion de seguridad, para que nadie use tu computadora sin saber tu contraseña de internet
<Soupermanito> duende, tenes que configurar manualmente el menu
<duende> Soupermanito en xfce 4.6 o en xubuntu 10.10 sabía como hacerlo porque tenía la ruta del archivo pero en xfce 4.8 ha cambiado
<weeifuh> fernandito, no funcionó, sigue con el mismo problema el flash
<mrbean> cambiaron los keyboard layouts? mi teclado ya no funciona con 11.04 y antes estaba bien.
<mrbean> antes con 10.10
<Soupermanito> duende si vas a >/etc/xdg/menus
<fernandito> weeifuh: mmm funciona bien tu interfaz grafica, q video tienes???
<weeifuh> es una intel
<braiam> mrbean: trata con «sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<braiam> »
<weeifuh> funciona bien compiz
<mrbean> voy
<weeifuh> no voy a decir espectacular pq las intel no son poderosas
<weeifuh> pero funciona para lo que lo necesito
<braiam> mrbean: eso te permite reconfigurar el layout del sistema completo
<fernandito> weeifuh: ok que navegador usas me paso una vez con firefox pero en chrome corria bien, puede q sea el navegador y no el flash
<fernandito> weeifuh: tu arquitectura es de 32 o de 64
<weeifuh> el ff 4 que viene con ubuntu 11.04, 64 bits
<Soupermanito> oh mira duende, dentro de /etc/xdg/    esta xdg-xubuntu  supongo que ahi estan los archivos a editar para  que el menu de xubuntu cambie
<weeifuh> con la 10.10 funcionaba muy bien
<duende> Soupermanito eso estoy mirando muchas gracias así era el archivo que editaba antes :D gracias en verdad no recordaba la ruta
<fernandito> weeifuh: prueba otro navegador... para descartar problemas de firefox
<Soupermanito> :D de nada duende espero que vaya todo bien, y recorda hacer backup antes de hacer cagadas
<weeifuh> bueno, no me queda otra
<afkael> alguien puede decirme cómo setear el micrófono en kubuntu 10.04
<afkael> ??
<Soupermanito> como setear?
<afkael> cómo configurarlo para que ande..
<Soupermanito> desde una consola ejecuta alsamixer y fijate que el microfono tenga volumen, es la forma mas rapida que recuerdo
<afkael> ya lo hice Soupermanito, pero si se escucha es muuuuuy bajo..
<afkael> necesito hacer un videotutorial..
<afkael> en windows captura bien..
<Soupermanito> seguis moviendote y hay un canal llamado mic boost?
<Soupermanito> claro, todo esto supone que estas usando alsa
<afkael> si..
<afkael> bueno.. en realidad no lo se..
<afkael>  cómo se si uso alsa??
<afkael> Front Mic y Front Mic Boost están a tope
<mrbean> no veo moodle en los repositorios, ¿está o no?
<Soupermanito> hace >alsa force-unload   y luego >alsa force-reload
<Soupermanito> tal ves nesecites sudo
<afkael> lo pude hacer sin sudo.. me aparecen algunos warning
<Soupermanito> si, para recargar alsa nesecitas sudo
<Soupermanito> :P
<Soupermanito> lo intente
<Soupermanito> deberias poder ejecutar kmix
<afkael> kmix se está ejecutando ya..
<afkael> tengo sonido
<Soupermanito> kk
<Soupermanito> desde kmix deberias poder editar el volumen del mic
<afkael> no es el volumen del mic
<afkael> está a fondo
<Soupermanito> no se que problema tenes entonces
<afkael> a veces lo tengo que bajar porque se escucha ruido por los parlantes
<afkael> pero la voz la captura muy bajo
<afkael> hay algo mal, pero no se que es..
<Soupermanito> debe estar en el programa que usas
<Soupermanito> probaste otro? audacity anda bien?
<afkael> audacity sólo captura audio?
<mrbean> ah, debe ser que no tengo el repositorio de moodle, universe.
<Soupermanito> si afkael
<mrbean> me voy a comer, chao.
<afkael> Soupermanito.. cuando hablo puedo escucharme en los parlantes..
<Soupermanito> ni idea, afkael sera un problema del programa que usas para las capturas
<afkael> ok
<Soupermanito> decime que programa es asi te ayudo a buscar una solucion
<afkael> estoy usando recorditnow
<afkael> creo que usa recordmydesktop para capturar
<Soupermanito> okay afkael es bastante sencillo
<Soupermanito> nesecitas instalar pulseaudio para reemplazar alsa
<Soupermanito> hace >sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<afkael> ok.. ahora?
<Soupermanito> sep
<Soupermanito> ahora abri recordmydesktop y ve a >Configuracion>avanzado
<Soupermanito> ve a la pestaña de sonido
<Soupermanito> y cambia el dispositivo a >pulseaudio
<afkael> en device dice "hw:0,0"
<afkael> pongo pulseaudio??
<afkael> ah..
<afkael> hay una opción para seleccionar que dece pulse
<Soupermanito> ;)
<Soupermanito> si
<Soupermanito> proba ahora
<afkael> no che..
<afkael> hay forma de usar sólo pulseaudio y no alsa?
<Soupermanito> supongo que matando alsa
<afkael> digo.. para todo, no sólo para recormydesktop
<afkael> me voy a bañar.. gracias por la ayuda Soupermanito
<Soupermanito> :)
<Soupermanito> antes de irte
<Soupermanito> guardate este link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1584849
<Soupermanito> ahi explica XD pero en ingles
<dannyLopez68> quiero grabar con el ffmeg pero me manda este error http://pastebin.com/PKkE3wNA
<dannyLopez68> quiero grabar con el ffmeg pero me manda este error http://pastebin.com/PKkE3wNA
<tuxGentroo> hola buenas
<tuxGentroo> alguien sabe a que se debe este tipo de error
<tuxGentroo> gio/module.c: In function 'g_io_module_query':
<tuxGentroo> http://pastebin.com/tpNA0gW0
<Soupermanito> ni idea
<Soupermanito> :(
<tuxGentroo> xD jdoer
<tuxGentroo> no hay la solucion
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<Souchiro> hasta el lunes * :P
<Xago__> hola amigos...a mi hijo se le murió el laptop....necesita recuperar el MBR. Cómo se consigue?
<juchipilo> xago, busca un live cd  llamado "Rescatux"
<tuxGentroo> http://pastebin.com/KewGx5Cb
<katarcis> como añado repositorios desde la terminal
<katarcis> eh visto que hacen echo .. algo
<katarcis> xD
<juchipilo> echo "  texto " >>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<katarcis> y le puedo agregar un comentario
<katarcis> digo
<katarcis> ps
<katarcis>  ##multimedia
<katarcis> digamos
<juchipilo> tu mejor opcione s editarlo con gedit    sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<katarcis> vale
<katarcis> gracias
<juchipilo> d n
<braiam> katarcis: también esta add-apt-repository
<katarcis> pero estoy en debian y ahi no hay ppa
<katarcis> hasta donde se y entiendo
<katarcis> xd
<jmanuel_cool> saludos people
<Guest49721> hola necesito ayuda elimine mi particion de linux y ahora no puedo entra a windows?
<Guest49721> trato con un live cd pero no me deja
<Guest49721> alguien save como puedo instalar el boot de windows
<Guest49721> ?????????
<joseefrainpb> Guest49721: hace algun tiempo encontre en la google una pagina que decía que si metías el cd de instalación de guin podías reparar el arranque tomando la opción "reparar"
<joseefrainpb> pero no te rindas con Linux que es lo mejor XD
<Guest49721> pero no puedo ni entrar con el disco de aranke de windws
<Guest49721> no de echo soi usuario linux
<Guest49721> ajajajajajajaa
<Guest49721> lo k pasa k por meterme a modificar con linux mis particiones la cague
<Guest49721> jajajajajajaja
<Guest49721> con windows
<Guest49721> jajajajajajja
<Guest49721> era con windows
<Guest49721> jajajajajajaja
<Guest49721> alguien sabe que puedo hacer
<Guest49721> ???????????
<braiam> Guest49721: estas en lo correcto Vista y 7 tienen esa opción, con XP es un poco más complicado
<Guest49721> braiam, tu sabes si puedo hacer algo???????
<braiam> Guest49721: lo que dijiste, insertar el cd de win 7 o vista, y seleccionar reparar
<Guest49721> pero no entra ni al insertar el de win7
<Guest49721> en si ni lo bootea no me bootea
<braiam> !windows | Guest49721
<kubot> Guest49721: Para desinstalar Ubuntu en favor de Windows, ver http://www.configurarequipos.com/doc1140.html | #Ubuntu-es no es un canal de soporte de Windows, visita ##windows para eso.
<Xago__> juchipilo, ya lo encontré....bajando una copia para mí tb ;)
<Xago__> juchipilo, por si acaso ;)
<katarcis> Que encontraron? xD
<Xago__> prefiere windows? :O
<Guest49721> no pefiero linux
<Guest49721> pero no puedo bootear ni live cd de linux
<katarcis> como que no
<katarcis> que sale
<Guest49721> ahorita estoi en una usb con backtrack pero solo asi puedo bootear
<Guest49721> ????????
<Guest49721> y no se pork no me deja instalar ni backtrack
<Guest49721> ????????????
<Guest49721> esa es mi duda
<katarcis> pero
<braiam> Guest49721: lee lo que dijo kubot
<katarcis> no te deja instalar por?
<braiam> !windows
<kubot> Para desinstalar Ubuntu en favor de Windows, ver http://www.configurarequipos.com/doc1140.html | #Ubuntu-es no es un canal de soporte de Windows, visita ##windows para eso.
<braiam> Guest49721: ^^
<Xago__> yo ni pensaría en Windows de nuevo...excepto servidores en la pega
<Xago__> y alguna que otra cosa muy específica...pero NO en mi máquina :D
<katarcis> Xago__, eres de chile?
<Xago__> sip
<katarcis> Lo supuse xd
<Xago__> :P
<Xago__> tú tB?
<katarcis> No
<katarcis> Colombia
<Xago__> aaahhhh......bien por tí
<Xago__> ;)
<katarcis> Pero conosco chilenos y se me parecio mucho
<katarcis> Por eso supuse
<Xago__> las mujeres colombianas son increibles
<katarcis> jaja
<katarcis> Si..
<katarcis> Es lo primero que dicen todos cuando digo que soy de Colombia
<katarcis> xD
<Xago__> aunque deben ser locas igual que las chilenas :D
<katarcis> Si..  En toda partes son locas
<katarcis> Eso es universal
<katarcis> xD
<Xago__> jajaja
<Xago__> en mi empresa estamos intentando entrar al mercado colombiano ;)
<braiam> !ot | katarcis Xago__
<kubot> katarcis Xago__: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<katarcis> jajaja
<katarcis> Ya nos regañaron :P
<Xago__> jajaaj
<Xago__> fue solo un saludo
<katarcis> ve al offtopic y me cuentas
<katarcis> a firefox se le puede quitar el borde de ventana como lo tiene chrome?
<Soupermanito> D: porque querrias eso?
<katarcis> xD para ver que tal se ve no mas Xd
<Xago> yo busqué en Firefox...y no encontré nada
<katarcis> se puede con compiz
<Xago> me carga compiz....encuentro que no presta mucha utilidad
<Xago> excepto para un tema estético...pero practico¡? nada
<braiam> katarcis: te refieres a esto
<katarcis> ?
<braiam> katarcis: http://www.flickr.com/photos/54742472@N03/5720460379
<katarcis> nop
<braiam> katarcis: podrías dar un ejemplo (gráfico)
<katarcis> me refiero a quitar la barra superior donde sale para cerrar minimizar y "agrandar" la ventana
<braiam> katarcis: http://flic.kr/p/9HxNg1
<jose__> braiam, si
<braiam> jose__: si?
<katarcis> xD
<katarcis> braiam, que si
<katarcis> asi el borde
<braiam> katarcis: tienes natty/unity?
<katarcis> no
<katarcis> gnome
<braiam> !unity | katarcis
<kubot> katarcis: Unity es un shell para GNOME, pero no es GNOME Shell. Mira http://unity.ubuntu.com y http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ para más información (en inglés). Tienes una pregunta, ve a http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<katarcis> xD
<katarcis> no no lo tengo de todas formas
<braiam> en teoría se puede instalar unity en gnome
<totocolombia> buenas noches
<totocolombia> alguien me puede indicar si puedo instalar Gnome 3 en ubuntu 8.04
<Xago> hola muchachos....quiero ejecutar unity, pero a pesar de estar instalado, este no arranca correctamente....me muestra sólo el desktop, algunos archivos  y nada más
<Reisilver> hola totocolombia
<Reisilver> aún usas la 8.04 xd
<totocolombia> reisilver si
<Reisilver> totocolombia: no te lo reprocho yo la tengo instalada en otro PC
<braiam> Xago: que versión de ubuntu usas
<totocolombia> el equipo que tengo es un hp pavilon a210m y he intentado ponerle otras versiones mas recientes pero no corren o queda con errores
<Xago> 11.04
<Reisilver> totocolombia : me parece que no se puede por el gcc y librerías que maneja el gnome 3
<braiam> Xago: le has cambiado algo al compiz?
<Reisilver> totocolombia : rompería el sistema
<Xago> mmm....si le metí mano :(
<braiam> Xago: deshaz lo que hiciste ya que unity no esta bien cuajado con los efectos de compiz
<Xago> eliminé casi todo...excepto "Composite"
<Xago> y OpenGL
<Xago> veré si arranca ahora
<braiam> se fue y no le dije que plug-ins debía dejar activado
<LeoMon> Hola amigos
<LeoMon> Tengo un problema con mi tv LCD VIZIO de 37''
<LeoMon> y es que la resolucion sale mal, he intentado inyectarle otra resoluciones con xrandr, pero ninguna se ve bien, alguien me podria ayudar por favor?
<Xago> nada....saqué compiz....pero no me deja arrancar unity
<LeoMon> por favor alguien ayudeme
<braiam> !help | LeoMon
<kubot> LeoMon: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<LeoMon> Bueno
<LeoMon> en realidad el monitor funciona bien, lo que pasa es que la resolucion no es la adecuada y se ve solo una parte del escritorio de ubuntu
<LeoMon> intente cambiandole la resolucion a otra usando xrandr --newmode y despues con el --addmode
<LeoMon> intentando varias combinaciones al azar... pero siempre se ve mal
<LeoMon> Mis specs son
<braiam> LeoMon: cual es la resolución del monitor/pantalla/televisor
<Xago> no hay caso...no me quiere andar unity
<braiam> Xago: te iba a decir cuales plugins debes dejar
<LeoMon> braiam: Ubuntu 11.04, con Intel 4500HDM conectada a a mi tv Vizio 37'' a traves de HDMI
<Xago> es que saqué todo compiz :(
<braiam> Xago: Unity y compiz trabajan de la mano
<braiam> pero existen ciertos plugins que pueden dejarlo inusable
<braiam> Xago: trata esto en una terminal unity --reset
<braiam> Xago: reinicia
<LeoMon> braiam: mi televisor soporta hasta 720p y la resolucion que me funcionaba en otra pc con nvidia y windows es la 1176x664
<braiam> LeoMon: ten en cuenta la resolución maxima que puede desplegar tu tarjeta grafica
<LeoMon> braiam: cierto, so no habria alguna resolucion aunque se vean los iconos grande, pero que abarque todo el display de ubuntu?
<pegatino> hola tengo un problema
<pegatino> estoy instalando nvidia pero me quede trabado
<pegatino> estoy siguiendo los pasos de este sitio:
<LeoMon> braiam: que me recomiendas en este caso? hace algun cambio intentar por VGA? o existe algun programa para ubuntu que te cambie automaticamente la resolucion hasta que te funcione alguna??
<pegatino> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/438
<pegatino> llege hasta donde dice "modprobe nvidia"
<pegatino> pero no hay modulo para agregar
<braiam> pegatino: existe algún problema con la configuración actual de tu pc
<pegatino> http://pastebin.com/Xawcbh4f
<braiam> LeoMon: no se si ya trataste con el menu «Resolución de Pantalla», tiene una opción para detectar la pantalla
<pegatino> este es el resultado de las 3 lineas de la instalacion con apt-get
<braiam> pegatino: lee mi pregunta ^^
<Xago> gracias...levanté unity ;)
<Xago> cómo muevo los íconos del panel?
<LeoMon> braiam: Si, intente ya con el menu de resolucion, incluso he tenido que inyectarle nuevas resoluciones al tv mediante el xrandr pero aun asi no he encontrado alguna que funcione
<pegatino> braiam, si, lo lei, pero no se a que te referis
<pegatino> y no es eso una pregunta
<Soupermanito> LeoMon, anda a una consola y escribi #  xrandr        te va a mostrar una lista de resoluciones que tu pantalla acepta, ejecutas # xrandr -s <<la resolucion que mas te guste>>
<pegatino> bue, si necesitas saber de mis problemas, ya di mucha informacion
<pegatino> estoy aca porque la proxima vez que reinicio el sistema se cuelg
<pegatino> se cuelga*
<pegatino> sirve esa pagina para instalar nvidia?
<pegatino> estan los pasos mal?
<pegatino> falta algo...
<Soupermanito> pegatino, ejecuta > gksudo jockey-gtk
<Soupermanito> e instala el driver >propietario desde ahi
<LeoMon> Soupermanito: Si ya he elegido varias pero ninguna sale bien en la tv, por eso queria saber si hay algun comando o aplicacion que vaya poniendo resoluciones al azar y uno elija la que le ha funcionado
<Soupermanito> queres setear una pantalla dual?
<Soupermanito> ah, ya veo, perdon me mescle problemas
<pegatino> Soupermanito, el controlador version current ya se encuentra instalado.
<pegatino> es lo que dice
<Soupermanito> pues LeoMon lee el manual de tu monitor y fijate cual es la resolucion recomendada
<pegatino> y que pasa con el sitio ese que tiene los pasos para instalar nvidia
<Soupermanito> entonces? pegatino cual es el problema?
<pegatino> =?
<Soupermanito> ejecuta >glxgears desde una consola
<pegatino> Que es la segunda vez que lo instalo, porque no se instala correctamente nvidia, si la reinicio de nuevo se cuelga, alguien sabe el paso que falta?
<pegatino> vieron los logs que envie?
<pegatino> algo falla
<pegatino> no hay modulos de nvidia tampoco
<braiam> pegatino: talvez porque el hilo tiene 6 años (?)
<Xago> hey...ya descubrí cómo mover los íconos de unity ;)
<LeoMon> Soupermanito: Segun mi tv soporta estas resoluciones: Supported PC Resolutions 1366 x 768, 1024 x 768, 854 x 480, 800 x 600.                pero ya he probado en todas y ninguna me sale bien el escritorio, siempre sale solo una parte
<Soupermanito> probaste poniendo una de esas resoluciones, apagando y prendiendo el monitor? a veces las teles se reconfiguran solas al reiniciarse
<LeoMon> no la he reiniciado :P deja intentar
<Soupermanito> es algo que me paso con teles de 42" algunas veces, no te dejan mover las cosas a su lugar, lo quieren hacer solas
<LeoMon> bueno ya va la primera y nada
<Soupermanito> LeoMon, de ultima busca en las internets info sobre tu televisor y linux, de seguro alguien tuvo el mismo problema antes
<LeoMon> :(
<LeoMon> ninguna funciono
<braiam> LeoMon: trata desconectando, funciona con mi monitor cuando se atasca
<LeoMon> Encontre este post http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Talk:Vizio_VX37L es exactamente mi tv, pero es para las tarjetas NVIDIA, y yo tengo es Intel
<LeoMon> braiam: ya desconecte pero igual sigue
<LeoMon> :( yo con tanto animo que he instalado para que ahora no pueda usar mi maquina con el tv
<braiam> LeoMon: revisaste las especificaciones de la tarjeta grafica?
<Xago> para mover los íconos de la barra lateral de Unity, deben tomar el ícono, desplazarlo hacia el lado izquierdo de la pantalla y desplazarlo hacia arriba o abajo, según su necesidad de ordenamiento. :D
<Xago> espero que les sirva ;)
<braiam> Xago: O.o
<Xago> braiam, qué significa eso? :P
<braiam> Xago: nada, solo que ya lo había hecho y ni idea de como
<Xago> jejejejejje
<Xago> es así de fácil :D
<Xago> el botón de Wondow$ tb tiene una funcionalidad, ahora ;)
<braiam> Xago: la de W7, esa ya yo la sabía
<Xago> :P
<Xago> yo lo descubrí de copuchento no más
<Xago> pensé: veamos...hace algo? :)
<braiam> ¢:
<Xago> el amsn no sé dónde está...y cuando intento abrirlo a la fuerza, me dice que ya está corriendo :O
<LeoMon> Parece que es un bug comun el que tengo... https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=28306#c85
<LeoMon> bueno
<LeoMon> ya creo que lo mejor sera esperar a ver el famoso parche ese
<LeoMon> ojala salga pronto
<pegatino> hola de nuevo
<pegatino> lo de nvidia ya lo resolvi, ahora tengo otro problema
<pegatino> atentos a todos porque es complicado
<pegatino> necesito instalar la libreria libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0
<pegatino> pero no puedo porque entra en conflicto con libgtk2.0-0 que a su vez depende de gnome-power-manager
<pegatino> .... estan todos durmiendo?
<baltuna> buenos dias a todos
<baltuna> tengo un problemilla con mi Ubuntu 11.04 64bits, y es que una vez me carga el escritorio me pide dos veces la clave predeterminada, cuando hasta ahora lo hacía una vez. Sabéis que puede ser?
<Thedemon007> Alguien sabe el comando para bajarse una sub version especifica?
<Thedemon007> Ha y holas
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<eleektro> hola a todos!
<baltuna> Buenas, tengo un problemilla con mi Ubuntu 11.04 64bits, y es que una vez me carga el escritorio me pide dos veces la clave predeterminada, cuando hasta ahora lo hacía una vez. Sabéis que puede ser?
<eleektro> seguramente te este pidiendo la contraseña para desbloquear el almacén de claves
<eleektro> algun proceso privilegiado se inicia al iniciar tu sesion
<baltuna> y hay forma de saber que proceso puede ser?
<mimecar> que programas cargas al inicio?
<eleektro> ejecuta gnome-session-properties
<eleektro> esta es la manera cómoda de verlo
<baltuna> pues en principio los predeterminados de red, energia, hardware.. lo único que veo que le haya podido meterlo yo es el dropbox
<mimecar> una vez puede ser del almacen de claves y la otra de dropbox
<baltuna> y como podría cambiar la de dropbox para que no me pida? y se podría hacer lo mimso con el almacen de claves?
<mimecar> el almacen de claves siempre te la pedirá
<mimecar> de dropbox depende del programa
<baltuna> ok, supongo que a dropbox se le puede quitar. Lo he tenido 'siempre' (en anteriores versiones) y no tenía que meter dos claves. Supongo que por lo que has dicho no sabes como se le podría quitar, no?
<mimecar> si usas el almacen de claves y guardas ahí una clave (por ejemplo la del wifi)
<mimecar> siempre tendrás que poner la contraseña
<mimecar> depende de como lo hayas configurado el almacen de claves
<baltuna> almacen de claves es lo de password y encriptación? pregunto porque lo tengo en otro idioma y por saber
<eleektro> ejecuta seahorse
<baltuna> ok eso es
<eleektro> eso es a lo que yo me refiero como almacén de claves
<baltuna> según deduzco de ahí la segunda clave puede ser algo relacionado con gwibber, aunque la contraseña es la de sesion no la de la cuenta de gwibber
<mimecar> baltuna: claro que no es la de la cuenta de gwiber
<mimecar> el almacen de claves depende de tu usuario
<baltuna> si, después de ponerlo me he dado cuenta de que es logico mimecar
<mimecar> si guardas una contraseña sin usar el almacen de claves, cualquier persona puede leer el password
<baltuna> entonces borrando eso se supongo que no me pedirá dos veces, y si no puedo utilizar gwibber pues tampoco importa, ya que no lo uso
<mimecar> solo te lo puede pedir 1 vez
<mimecar> lo pedirá dos veces si usas un programa que NO usa el almacen de claves
<baltuna> aa, ok, entonces gwibber no influye ahí, está bien configurado
<mimecar> depende de cada programa
<baltuna> el que puede influir entonces sería dropboxsegun la lista de antes
<baltuna> ok, pues a ver si averiguo como quitar ese pass a dropbox
<RiSkOo> buenos días!
<RiSkOo> alguien me puede decir cuales son los paquetes necesarios para utilizar nouveau a pleno rendimiento? con esto me refiero a 3D etc, gracias de antemano :-)
<mimecar> ninguno, ya están instalados de serie
<RiSkOo> mimecar, ok!  lo que pasa que como hice una actualización en vez de una instalación limpia y además anduve cambiando cosas para ver si ponía a andar el unity quizá me había cargado algo sin querer
<mimecar> en la 10.10 ya se usa nouveau
<mimecar> que cosas has modificado?
<RiSkOo> mimecar,  pero en la 10.10 tenía puestos los propietarios de nvidia por eso ...
<mimecar> entonces si has actualizado no estas usando nouveau
<RiSkOo> mimecar, soy el que anda a vueltas con lo de poner unity con nvidia
<RiSkOo> mimecar, ahora sí
<RiSkOo> el driver está en uso, tengo aceleración gráfica y el 3D experimental para tarjetas nvidia está funcionando, resolución correcta y todo aparentemente bien salvo que no me arranca unity y tampoco tengo efectos de escritorio
<mimecar> si tienes aceleración 3d activada, unity tiene que funcionar
<RiSkOo> lo de unity me da más igual pero los efectos de escritorio me toca las narices porque tengo AWN y se ve fatal jeje
<mimecar> usa gnome clásico y activa compiz
<RiSkOo> mimecar, por algún conflicto que desconozco y a pesar de la ayuda de gente de este canal y San Google no carga Unity ...
<RiSkOo> mimecar, ok gracias por el consejo :-)
<RiSkOo> si cargo gnome clásico y activo compiz, influye en unity después? (digo en el caso de que siga intentando que funcione XD)
<mimecar> es posible
<mimecar> pero sin compiz activado no tienes unity
<RiSkOo> ok
<RiSkOo> pués casi seguro que lo tengo activado también
<mimecar> seguro?
<RiSkOo> casi ... pero probaré :-)
<mimecar> no uses compiz-setting-manager
<RiSkOo> ok
<RiSkOo> lo que sí puedo decir a favor de la 11.04 es que aparentemente parece ultrarápida :-O
<RiSkOo> al menos algo bueno tiene xD
<mimecar> la 11.04 funciona bien
<RiSkOo> mimecar, porque me decías que no usara compiz-setting-manager? es mejor desinstalarlo?
<RiSkOo> es que ya lo tenía instalado :-S
<mimecar> da problemas con unity
<mimecar> desactiva los plugins que tengas activados con ese programa
<RiSkOo> sólo lo tenía instalado, no llegué a utilizarlo
<Ahimsa> Hola a todos.
<mimecar> hola Ahimsa
<erAbuelo> buenas
<hashashin> nas
<ubu> jola
<ubu> hola
<adrian15> ubu: hola
<ubu> hola adrian15
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<ubu> pero adonde vas
<villazon78> buenas tardes. mi pregunta es muy sencilla, espero que la respuesta tb lo sea... como hago para quitar (Como se hacia en windows, lo de la extension de archivos conocidos)? si es que se puede claro
<fosco_> villazon78: no se a q te refieres
<villazon78> a ver... por ejemplo... pelicula.avi es windows si ocultabas la extension de archivos conocidos solo aparecia pelicula...
<villazon78> no se si me explico
<villazon78> no es que sea algo de suma importancia, pero estoy aconstumbrado asi en windows y cuando quiero renombrar un archivo no me doy cuenta de la extension
<fosco_> que yo sepa nautilus no tiene la opcion de ocultar la extension de los archivos
<villazon78> ok
<villazon78> gracias fosco_
<villazon78> tendre que acostumbrarme
<usuario1> no logro hibernar
<hashashin> es que en linux no hay extensiones como las de windows, aki normalmente se mira el mimetype, por lo que la extensiones serian algo "estetico" funciona igual un script.sh que script.estoesunscriptsh.mio XD
<usuario1> segui los pasos de los tuto, pero no logro hibernar
<villazon78> ok gracias
<usuario1> llego a guardar la imagen una vez pero luego no arranca
<usuario1> tengo la swap de 4 GB
<usuario1> ya hice     sudo aptitude install uswsusp
<usuario1> ya lo configure
<villazon78> es verdad... acabo de renombrar una pelicula y le quite el avi y funciona igual... gracias a los dos... q tengais una buena tarde
<usuario1> ya reescribi el           sudo gedit /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-hibernate-linux
<hashashin> na villazon78
<usuario1> pero de todas formas no puedo hibernar
<villazon78> pense q hacia igual q windows gracias.
<usuario1> no se como hacerlo, y la verdad que me resultaria muy util
<usuario1> es una funcion que en ubuntu viene fallada, me parece
<usuario1> porque tendría que funcionar facilmente
<usuario1> alguien a logrado hibernar el ubuntu 11.04
<usuario1> no logro hibernar el ubuntu 11.04
<usuario1> no se que le pasa pero se queda la pantalla en negro
<usuario1>  alguien me puede ayudar
<usuario1> es por la hibernacion
<usuario1> ya segui los pasos de sangoogle y nada
<usuario1> alguno logro hibernar facilmente??
<dzup> usuario1: /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<usuario1> dzup, que es eso?
<dzup> correlo
<usuario1> ok
<dzup> hiberno?
<usuario1> no
<dzup> errores?
<usuario1> hace lo mismo de antes se pone la pantalla en negro
<usuario1> parpadean las luces del teclado  y luego se quedan prendidas y de ahi no sale
<usuario1> no tira ningun error
<usuario1> sudo aptitude install uswsusp                 ya hice esto
<usuario1> lo que dice en este tuto     http://mundogeek.net/archivos/2007/09/14/suspender-e-hibernar-en-ubuntu-no-funcionan/
<usuario1> y tampoco me funciono
<dzup> usuario: sudo lshw -html > hardware.html  y pega hardware.html en http://pastehtml.com/ , dame la dirrecion que te entrega
<dzup> regreso ...
<usuario1> dzup, ejecuto esa linea y realiza un proceso pero no me tira ninguna direccion,
<usuario1> corro esa linea en la ventana de comando??
<usuario1> donde queda el hardware.html
<usuario1> en escritorio??
<usuario1> dzup, http://pastehtml.com/view/1eip8zy.html
<tuxGentroo> buenas comoestan otra vez por aqui
<tuxGentroo> una consulta conoces algo similar a slim ?
<erAbuelo> re
<oso_> hi
<xuzas> re
<oso_> algo esta pasando cin el xchat no veo nada mas que re y mas re
<fosco_> es un plugin de xchat que se llama "only-re"
<erAbuelo> con algun "do" pero tardan en salir
<oso_> y para que sirve para que hable solo cuando nadie esta y pone re
<braiam> oso_: aparentemente
<oso_> aaa vale gracias
<usr_> Hola a todos, me gustaria saber si alguien me puede ayudar. Como puedo reiniciar el controlador de ubuntu para audio? De repente empezo a sonar muy extraño...
<fosco_> te refieres a reconfigurarlo? o solo a descargarlo y volverlo a cargar?
<usr_> creo yo que reiniciarlo mas bien, sin tener que reiniciar el equipo
<cousteau> usr_, a mí me ha pasado que PulseAudio me va mal. Esto lo arreglo para algunos programas yendo a gstreamer-properties y cambiando la entrada/salida a Alsa.
<fosco_> usr_: puedes probar a recargar el modulo de sonido
<usr_> fosco_, y como puedo hacer eso? no tengo mucha experiencia con linux...
<fosco_> usr_: sudo lsmod te mostrará los modulos
<fosco_> busca alguno llamado sound* o snd*
<fosco_> lo descargas con sudo rmmod modulo
<fosco_> y lo recargas con sudo modprobe modulo
<usr_> ERROR: Module snd is in use by snd_hda_codec_via,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<cousteau> o a lo mejor reiniciando un service
<cousteau> sudo service <nombre del servicio> restart
<cousteau> donde "<nombre del servicio>" no significa que pongas eso literalmente
<erAbuelo> si es alsa es lo mejor, service alsa restart
<fosco_> sudo service pulseaudio restart
<fosco_> seguramente
<fosco_> nunca he tenido q reiniciar el sonido
<erAbuelo> pulseaudio no usa alsa de fondo ¿?
<erAbuelo> alsa = driver , pulseaudio = gestor de sonido, no?
<mimecar> erAbuelo: no lo creo
<erAbuelo> ok
<mimecar> es un sistema independiente
<erAbuelo> que driver usa pulseaudio?
<erAbuelo> mimecar: creo que yo tengo razon :)
<osmodivs_> Hola. ¿Porque Firefox no se puede abrir?   firefox
<osmodivs_> /usr/lib/firefox-4.0.1/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mimecar> osmodivs_: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<osmodivs_> mimecar, Ubuntu 11.04 64bits
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<mimecar> osmodivs_: firefox 4 viene incluido de serie en la 11.04, tiene que funcionar directamente
<mimecar> ¿que has cambiado en el sistema?
<osmodivs_> mimecar,  Hace unos minutos le meti unas librerias libboost1.43 a /usr/lib
<mimecar> osmodivs_: esas cosas no las puedes hacer
<osmodivs_> mimecar, ¿o sea que libboost quebro Firefox? LibBoost puede hacer eso?
<mimecar> si instalas librerías a mano en el sistema, si
<mimecar> incluso afectar a otros programas
<Guest16283> cualquier libreria que metas a mano puede fastidiar cuaalquier programa
<cousteau> osmodivs_, no deberías hacer eso... pero no creo que sea el culpable
<vientosolar> si yo uso 10.10 32bit puedo actualizar a 11.04 de 64bit (el procesador tiene arquitectura de 64)
<cousteau> pero podría
<vientosolar> ?
<Guest16283> no puedes vientosolar
<mimecar> osmodivs_: instala solo usando el centro de software
<mimecar> vientosolar: no sería sencillo hacerlo
<cousteau> :~$ ls /usr/lib/libxul.so
<Guest16283> que yo sepa te actualiza directamente al 32 bits
<cousteau> ehm, no
<vientosolar> es decir que tendria que reinstalar el 10.10 a 64bits para no tener lio?
<mimecar> tendrías que actualizar a la 11.04 de 32 bits y a mano instalar cosas de 64
<Guest16283> y cambiar la arquitectura de 32 a 64 bit es bastante bastante bastante....
<Guest16283> complicado...
<Guest16283> y tardio
<julian_> como tengo que hacer para configurar nicotine?
<vientosolar> pues el procesador mio es de 64 bits.. eso me dice el lshw
<cousteau> find /usr/lib* -name 'libxul.so*'
<mimecar> vientosolar: pero el sistema instalado no es de 64
<osmodivs_> costeau: Y es raro, ya que hasta hace algunos minutos funcionaba, incluso despues de meter esas librerias ahi... ls: cannot access /usr/lib/libxul.so: No such file or directory
<mimecar> osmodivs_: quita las librerías que has añadido a mano
<Guest16283> vientosolar te aconsejo que hagas instalacion limpia del ubuntu 64 bits
<osmodivs_> costeau: osmodivs@Djiin:~$ find /usr/lib* -name 'libxul.so*'
<osmodivs_> /usr/lib/firefox-4.0.1/libxul.so
<osmodivs_> mimecar,  entonces no podria usar Luxrender.... Hm, entonces puedo usar una cosa a cambio de otra?
<mimecar> osmodivs_: deja el sistema como lo tenías inicialmente
<mimecar> instala la librería de los repositorios
<osmodivs_> mimecar, Me estan limitando
<mimecar> si libboost la usan varios programas, te fallarán
<osmodivs_> LibBoost 1.43 no esta en el repo
<mimecar> pero una anterior si
<Guest16283> por cierto una pregunta,
<osmodivs_> Pero te digo, el 1.42 no funciona en Luxrender. Y es extraño porque antes de la reinstalacion de Ubuntu, todo eso funcionaba, y no me daba problemas
<cousteau> luxrender es de blender, no? hmm... si hiciste algo a mano, yo hubiera puesto el libboost en otro lado y habría jugado con LDPRELOAD o algo así
<Guest16283> alguno de aqui usais winetricks, para instalar algun programa en concreto de windows?
<mimecar> osmodivs_: será un fallo de ese programa, pero instalar librerías a mano que no son las del sistema te puede dar problemas
<mimecar> todo el que dependa de esa librería puede funcionar o fallar
<cousteau> Guest16283, supongo que si alguien usa winetricks para instalar un programa, será precisamente de windows
<Guest16283> si por eso
<Guest16283> por eso mismo lo preguntaba
<usr_> oxnard
<Guest16283> por si hay alguien qe no lo supiera.... que tengo amigos qe lo usan sin saber por qué
<vientosolar> limpia quiere decir.. formatear particion y volver a instalar?
<Guest16283> si
<Guest16283> guarda tus archivos personales
<vientosolar> si guardo mi cd desde mi ubuntu, eso lo puedo recuperar, cierto?
<julian_> como tengo que hacer para configurar nicotine?
<mimecar> guardar tu CD ?
<Guest16283> como?
<mimecar> julian_: en la web del programa tienes documentación
<julian_> tamo gracias
<mimecar> julian_: haz preguntas concretas, pero no como empezar a usar un programa
<julian_> perdon mimecar
<julian_> lo tendre en cuenta
<mimecar> si haces una pregunta y aportas información, la solución será más rápida
<mimecar> en caso contrario, hay que buscar información solo para resolverla
<Guest16283> viento solar a que te refieres con guardar tu cd?
<Braiam> katarcis: que tal la tv?
<katarcis> Braiam, Pues ahi..
<katarcis> Maso
<katarcis> xD
<chilicuil> o/ Dj_Dexter =)
<LeoMan> How's GNOME 3 going into 11.04
<mimecar> LeoMan: este es un canal en español
<LeoMan> Excusenme pensaba que estaba en el canal de ingles, pero ya que estoy aqui
<mimecar> no deberías instalar gnome 3 en ubuntu 11.04
<Soupermanito> no, secundo esa opinion
<LeoMan> Como se comporta el gnome 3 en ubuntu 11.04?
<mimecar> no está soportado y es inestbale
<mimecar> inestable
<LeoMan> por que no
<LeoMan> ahhh ya veo
<mimecar> !gnome3
<kubot> Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » si necesitas removerlo.
<LeoMan> es que a mi en lo personal no me gusta tener la barra de unity
<mimecar> puedes usa gnome clásico
<LeoMan> y queria ver si me podia volver a usar gnome
<mimecar> seleccionalo en el login de ubuntu
<LeoMan> ok
<LeoMan> Saben si algun dia habra GNOME3 estable para futuras versiones de ubuntu?
<mimecar> en la 11.10 no estará instalado de serie
<mimecar> solo encontrarás las librerías de gnome 3
<mimecar> es posible que lo tengas si lo instalas tu a mano
<mimecar> pero no es seguro
<Soupermanito> :) pero siempre podras elegir xubuntu!
<Soupermanito> :D
<LeoMan> jeje y por eso no lo quiero instalar por ser inseguro, ademas acabo ya de mudarme completamente de windows
<mimecar> LeoMan: inestable no es lo mismo que inseguro
<Soupermanito> LeoMan, instala xubuntu, simplemente genial
<mimecar> Soupermanito: siempre que te guste ese entorno...
<LeoMan> mimecar: ya veo pero igual si la gente de canonical no lo soportan oficialmente no da gusto
<mimecar> en la 11.10 estarán las librerías del entorno
<mimecar> es posible que metan gnome 3, pero no vendrá en el live cd
<LeoMan> Soupermanito: el entorno XFCE no me llama la atencion
<Soupermanito> D: de acuerdo, hay gustos y gustos supongo
<LeoMan> ojala y lo metan, yo pienso que deberian de dar la opcion a gnome3 en vez de "monopolizar" con Unity
<LeoMan> dejar que el usuario elija su entorno preferido
<mimecar> LeoMan: gnome hasta la monopoliza ubuntu
<mimecar> hasta la 10.10
<mimecar> por defecto ubuntu usará unity
<LeoMan> y no deshacerse del gnome3 por el desacuerdo que tienen con la gente de GNOME shell
<LeoMan> vale, lo que digo es que deberian de tener las librerias y soportarlas como una manera alternativa a su unity
<mimecar> LeoMan: las librerías de gnome 3 si que las incluirán
<mimecar> únicamente han quitado el gestor de ventanas que usa gnome
<Crashbit> el gnome-shell
<LeoMan> en muchos reviews he visto como a la gente no le ha gustado Unity y Canonical quitando el soporte oficial al gnome3 es como quitandole el poder al usuario de decidir por si mismos
<Crashbit> LeoMan: yo estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero este tema es offtopic :-)
<mimecar> LeoMan: no han quitado nada de gnome 3
<LeoMan> el hecho de que el usuario tenga que instalar gnome3 de manera "inestable" deja mucho que desear
<mimecar> no
<Crashbit> LeoMan: esto ya no es del todo cierto
<mimecar> si un programa no está adaptado a una distribución no lo ponen
<LeoMan> Crashbit: Lo siento me he llevado
<LeoMan> ya veo mimecar
<LeoMan> bueno igual como dicen "Para el gusto se hicieron los colores" y esos colores deberian de estar disponibles sin tener preferencia uno de otro
<mimecar> entonces si usan gnome, no te dejan elegir unity?
<mimecar> estarías en el mismo caso
<Crashbit> LeoMan: no del todo, pero la verdad es que quitar el gnome-shell, es como no poner blanco o negro ... dos colores muy importantes
<LeoMan> exacto
<LeoMan> lo unico que apelo es a que se ofrescan ambos
<LeoMan> es mas como crear otra distro haci como existe xubuntu, que creen gubuntu o algo similar :P
<mimecar> entonces tendrías un CD con gnome, unity, kde, xfce...
<Crashbit> LeoMan: lo que está claro que todo no puede meterse, hay que seleccionar, pero es lo que digo, que han quitado algo que quizas, con el tiempo será muy común en el resto y muy usado
<LeoMan> Crashbit: Exactamente
<mimecar> Crashbit: tu lo has dicho, "quizá"
<Crashbit> mimecar: sí, claro ... es muy pronto para aventurarse :-)
<erAbuelo> yo el problema no lo veo en lo que quitaron por defecto, es mas el hecho de no dar la opcion de instalar gnome3
<Crashbit> decid gnome-shell :-)
<usr_> saben si hay algun proyecto donde se este trabajando con reconocimiento de audio_
<usr_> ?
<mimecar> erAbuelo: si ponen gnome 3 y por ponerlo se desinstalan programas
<Braiam> !gnome-shell
<mimecar> eso no es normal
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'gnome-shell'.
<erAbuelo> mimecar: pero eso es culpa de canonical
<LeoMan> Sip, tambien creo que con el paso del tiempo la gente al fin y al caba se acostumbrara a unity.. acordar que el ser humano siempre ofrece resistencia al cambio
<Braiam> !ot | Crashbit mimecar LeoMan erAbuelo
<kubot> Crashbit mimecar LeoMan erAbuelo: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Crashbit> Sí va ... que nos vamos del tema
<mimecar> erAbuelo: en estos momentos gnome 3 elimina unity, culpa de gnome...
<erAbuelo> mimecar: eso es porque unity esta compilado para gnome2, culpa de canonical xD
<LeoMan> braiam: hehe lo siento ya paro
<Focusyn> sabeis alguna manera de bajarse videos de youtube?
<Braiam> LeoMan: erAbuelo mimecar Crashbit no paren solo vayan al -ot
<mimecar> Focusyn: wget, firefox, ...
<Focusyn> graciasç
<erAbuelo> Braiam: no es por mal, pero llevo un ratito cayado, en este caso creo que el ot es mas bien tuyo
<Crashbit> Focusyn: yotube-dl
<usr_> alguien de casualidad sabe si se este trabajando en algun proyecto relacionado con reconocimiento de voz_
<esmirlin> hey guys, what about changing the login screen background?
<mimecar> esmirlin: en español
<ramon> holaa
<ramon> alguien puede ayudarme en como se usa el wireshark en ubuntu
<esmirlin> sorry
<esmirlin> alguien sabe cambiar la imagen de la pantalla de login en lubuntu?
<mimecar> ramon: ¿cual es la duda concreta?
<mimecar> ese tipo de programas no son para un usuario normal
<ramon> ok mira lo que pasa es que ya instale el wireshark pero no se como usarlo nos dejaron en la escuela descargarlo
<socratesxd> como puedo instalar enlightment?
<ramon> ya lo instale pero no se como usar
<mimecar> socratesxd: con el gestor de paquetes
<mimecar> ramon: vas a analizar protocolos de red'
<socratesxd> no lo tengo en el gestor de paquetes, mimecar
<ramon> ssii eso nos dijo el profesor vamos a juntar dos computadoras con windows y una con ubuntu
<ramon> y va estar conectado en red
<ramon> con un switch
<mimecar> ramon: el profesor te dará las instrucciones
<mimecar> si no conoces bien el protocolo de red no entenderás nada
<ramon> eso si
<mimecar> socratesxd: si no está, tendrás que ver si en la web del proyecto hay algo para ubuntu
<ramon> no se como va estar eso
<socratesxd> veo y despues te digo
<ramon> de los protocolos
<ramon> lo que quiero saber mimecar es como se usa ese programa de wireshark
<esmirlin> alguien sabe cambiar la imagen de la pantalla de login en lubuntu?
<mimecar> ramon: es mejor a que esperes que te expliquen bien los protocolos y como se usa en clase
<ramon> aahh ok pues ojala y lo expliquen es solo nos dijo el profe que bajemos ese programa de wireshark y un chat
<ramon> es todo
<mimecar> si lo has bajado ya has acabado
<socratesxd> cual es el nombre tecnico de las entradas en /etc/apt/sources.list?
<mimecar> repositorio
<socratesxd> o los ppa
<socratesxd> como sea
<socratesxd> ah sí...
<socratesxd> gracias
<ramon> ok mimecar
<ramon> lo que veo es que no se parece en nada en como se ve en la imagen cuando baje ese programa
<ramon> ya lo abri el programa y veo que se ve como una pagina web
<ramon> no s esi baje el correcto
<ramon> no se
<Braiam> ramon: probablemente te funda el cerebro http://www.wireshark.org/docs/wsug_html_chunked/
<ramon> gracias braiam lo malo que esta en ingles
<ramon> jeje
<mimecar> ramon: si no sabes bien como funciona el protocolo  te va a liar más
<ramon> sii tienes razon mimecar
<ramon> bueno debo irme y muchas gracias por su ayuda
<ramon> es bueno este canal
<ramon> es la primera vez que entro
<ramon> es bueno ayudarse uno a otros
<ramon> suerte mimecar y gracias
<mimecar> ok
<ramon> igual tu braiam gracias por la pagina
<Brath> Alguien me puede echar una mano con aplicaciones corriendo en Gnome?
<erAbuelo> yo no corro, ni en gnome, ni en coche xD
<Braiam> xD
<Brath> mu bueno
<Braiam> !ask | Brath
<kubot> Brath: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Brath> vale, gracias
<Brath> el problema que tengo es que en todas las aplicaciones de Kde, la información que sale al posicionar el ratón encima de algo, se ve toda en negro
<erAbuelo> ni idea
<Brath> tengo buscado por todas las opciones de configuración y no encuentro la respuesta, solo me ocurre por ejemplo con K3b, Amarok y otras de kde
<mimecar> Brath: cambia el tema que usan las aplicaciones de kde
<RaJiL> hola
<xangua> aloha
<weeifuh> Brath, a lo mejor no se ve el texto por el color de fondo del mensaje
<RaJiL> se cierra sola la session y me aparece la pantalla de login
<RaJiL> que puede ser?
<weeifuh> en el tema por defecto de ubuntu, es el negro el color de fondo de los consejos
<RaJiL> donde puedo mirar de donde viene este bug
<mimecar> RaJiL: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<xangua> weeifuh: usa un fondo claro
<RaJiL> la actual
<RaJiL> natty
<RaJiL> con gnome classic
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<RaJiL> mimecar,  me preguntas a mi?
<weeifuh> mimecar, yo? por qué?
<mimecar> RaJiL: si
<RaJiL> si si
<weeifuh> a mi me gusta en negro :-)
<mimecar> RaJiL: ¿con una instalación limpia, ese fallo pasaba?
<RaJiL> no es la primera vez
<RaJiL> de todas maneras es en el portatil, es la primera vez que le pongo ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿que has modificado en el sistema?
<RaJiL> pues.. le puse docky
<mimecar> si después de instalar ubuntu funcionaba, el fallo se ha introducido después
<Brath> weeifuh, en los mensajes de gnome lo leo perfectamente
<RaJiL> el cubo de compiz y algun efectito mas
<RaJiL> y poco mas
<mimecar> si desactivas lo que has añadido falla?
<RaJiL> el caso que no pasa siempre
<mimecar> tendrás que activar cosas poco a poco
<RaJiL> prueba error no?
<RaJiL> no hay algun log donde pueda mirar?
<mimecar> sin saber que lo causa si
<weeifuh> Brath, el fondo es de color negro?
<RaJiL> pues nada investigare
<RaJiL> gracias
<Brath> se ve todo el recuadro en negro
<Brath> seguro que esa mensaje se llama consejos?
<Brath> estoy usando el modo radiance  y a pesar de que personalizo "consejos" con otros colores se sigue viendo en negro
<razieliyo> buenas
<razieliyo> cuestionario
<razieliyo> reproductor de musica favorito
<Brath> hola xoan, ahora entiendo que cuando entré por primera vez me pedía contraseña
<mimecar> Brath: tienes que cambiar la configuración de apariencia en kde
<weeifuh> hay un kde-control-center no?
<Brath> pero si uso gnome, como puedo cambiar en kde?
<mimecar> no me acuerdo el nombre exacto del centro de control
<mimecar> tienes que tener kde base instalado
<Brath> pues lo buscaré a ver si se en donde está
<mimecar> si depende de kdebase, tendrás que isntalarlo
<mimecar> que instales una aplicación de kde no implica que se instale el centro de control
<jorge4> Wenas ¿Os fallan los repos de la 11.04?
<mimecar> jorge4: hay muchos repositorios
<Crashbit> jorge4: yo siempre uso los Principales, los españoles me suelen fallar
<Crashbit> Pero vamos, hay muchos mas
<jorge4> Ok Crashbit acabo de cambiar los principales por ESpaña y fallan tambien pero parcialmente...no da fallo en todo
<Brath> alguien recuerda el nombre real o es kde-control-center?
<mimecar> kde-control-center lo dudo
<mimecar> ¿tienes instalado kdebase?
<Brath> un segundo que lo miro
<Brath> solo me instala lo que necesitan las aplicaciones de kde
<mimecar> tendrás que instalarlo
<Brath> con sudo apt-get install kdebase?
<mimecar> o usando el centro de software
<dannyLopez68> tratando de grabar con ffmeo me lanza este error http://pastebin.com/BKVHqmHz, alguna sugerencia?
<Brath> tengo instalado kdebase-runtime, es eso?
<mimecar> no se si ese paquete te lo incluirá
<Brath> es que hay la leche de ficheros que empiezan por kdebase
<Braiam> dannyLopez68: -i pulse = -i pulseaudio?
<mimecar> Brath: porque eso incluye kdebase, muchos programas de kde
<dannyLopez68> Braiam: [alsa @ 0x86f5ca0] cannot open audio device pulseaudio (No such file or directory)
<OMG_ESS> hola
<Brath> tambien tengo instalados kdebase-runtime-data y kdelibs4c2a
<OMG_ESS> cuando isntalé ubuntu 11.04 le pusé que me encriptará la carpeta personal, ahora quiero desencriptarla. ¿Cómo lo hago?
<mimecar> OMG_ESS: si ha encriptado la partición, formateando la partición
<OMG_ESS> uff
<OMG_ESS> no me sirve
<OMG_ESS> y puedo entrar desde otro SO?
<mimecar> para que la quieres desencriptar? a ti no te afecta eso
<OMG_ESS> si me afecta
<OMG_ESS> por que desde otro SO no lo puedo ver
<mimecar> en que sentido
<mimecar> desde un live cd si
<Crashbit> OMG_ESS: claro, por esto está encriptada, para que no sea visible
<OMG_ESS> pero yo no uso live cd
<OMG_ESS> claro xD
<OMG_ESS> pues eso
<mimecar> OMG_ESS: si ha encriptado la partición de home, me parece que tendrás que formatear
<OMG_ESS> quiero desencriptarla
<OMG_ESS> mmm ok
<OMG_ESS> uff
<mimecar> solo la partición home
<OMG_ESS> y eso en gparted
<OMG_ESS> la borro
<OMG_ESS> y luego la formateo como?
<mimecar> como una partición normal
<Brath> bueno , os dejo, tengo que hacer la cena y eso es sagrado, jeje
<mimecar> si querías acceder desde otro sistema operativo no tenias que encriptarla
<Brath> gracias a los que me intentaron ayudarme
<OMG_ESS> pero como hago para que el sistema sepa que es el home
<mimecar> editando el archivo fstab
<OMG_ESS> si ya es que no pensé en eso xD
<mimecar> en la red tendrás guías para hacer lo que quieres
<OMG_ESS> ok
<OMG_ESS> gracias
<mimecar> pensar es importante
<mimecar> crea una partición común para los dos sistemas
<OMG_ESS> si ya tengo una
<mimecar> si accedes a linux desde windows puedes eliminar cosas que no debes o perder datos por virus de windows
<OMG_ESS> es lo que pinso hacer
<OMG_ESS> una particion de 50gb tengo
<OMG_ESS> tendré que pasar documentos y música a esa particion
<OMG_ESS> por que lo de formatear le veo mucho trabajo
<Crashbit> Lo ideal es crear una partición, que no sea la HOME y que sea de datos para compartir en varios SO
<OMG_ESS> si ya esa le tengo desde hace tiempo
<OMG_ESS> pero la tengo para las pelis solo
<OMG_ESS> adios
<cousteau> arg, justo le iba a preguntar que desde qué OS quería verla
<cousteau> porque desde windows no creo que pueda ver una ext4, por muy desencriptada que esté
<Crashbit> ya
<socratesxd> quiero enligthment!!
<socratesxd> y no se como instalarlo
<socratesxd> encontre una página para instalarlo pero tengo que compilar
<george2002> hi gente
<gyrr> hola, deseo recuperar nuevamente grub, pero al teclear sudo mount /dev/sda ...   me sale que debo especificar el tipo de sistema de archivos, que es lo que falta?
<socratesxd> me da flojera compilar
<cousteau> socratesxd, está en repos
<cousteau> creo
<cousteau> sudo apt-get install e17
<cousteau> gyrr, no será /dev/sda1 o algo así?
<cousteau> y no /dev/sda a secas?
<gyrr> si eso hago pero me sale que debo especificar el tipo de archivos
<gyrr> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt          mount: debe especificar el tipo de sistema de archivos
<cousteau> eso significa que no ha detectado bien la partición; en principio debería mostrar el tipo directamente
<gyrr> y ahi como le hago
<cousteau> ¿qué sale si haces   sudo fdisk -l   ?
<gyrr> Dispositivo Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<gyrr> /dev/sda1   *           1        3187    25599546    7  HPFS/NTFS
<gyrr> /dev/sda2            3188        5042    14898177    5  Extendida
<gyrr> /dev/sda3            5042       30401   203697856+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<gyrr> /dev/sda5            3188        3219      249856   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<mimecar-away> castigado 1 minuto sin hablar
<cousteau> :( siempre se me olvida mencionar el paste
<mimecar-away> !paste gyrr
<kubot> gyrr: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<dixson_hoepp> hola amigos... tengo un problema y es que me gustaria cambiar un video swf a avi me recomendaron este programa "vnc2swf" pero no se usarlo.. ayuda plis
<mimecar> dixson_hoepp: ese programa parece que pasa de una conexión VNC a swf
<cousteau> /dev/sda2 extendida (qué raro; creí que la extendida era siempre la 4), pues claramente esa no es
<cousteau> será la 5
<gyrr> no es la sda2?
<gyrr> haber
<gyrr> dice linux swap
<gyrr> esa es?
<mimecar> esa seguro que no
<cousteau> dixson_hoepp, en realidad swf no es vídeo, es una especie de aplicación
<gyrr> que debe decir
<dixson_hoepp> que quieres decir mimecar?? que no sirve para lo q quiero
<cousteau> gyrr, ah no, la swap no puede ser...
<mimecar> gyrr: pon el texto en pastebin
<dixson_hoepp> si tienes razon men
<mimecar> dixson_hoepp: por el nombre no creo
<dixson_hoepp> pero hay manera de cambiar el formato de swf a avi o mpg
<gyrr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608006/
<socratesxd> no está en los repos, costeau
<dixson_hoepp> algun programa q me recomienden
<socratesxd> no en los de natty
<cousteau> dixson_hoepp, si es para youtube es mejor localizar el vídeo flv original
<cousteau> gyrr, sólo eso? ahí no aparece ninguna partición de linux
<dixson_hoepp> no es para youtube es para quemarlo en un dvd y poder verlo en la tv
<gyrr> haber, deja lo vuelvo a pegar
<mimecar> dixson_hoepp: el swf es un vídeo?
<dixson_hoepp> si
<mimecar> lo has sacado de youtube?
<gyrr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608008/
<cousteau> falta algo en el bloque 3219-5042
<dixson_hoepp> no. es un tutorial q me descargue pero lastimosamente esta en ese formato
<cousteau> es como si hubiera desaparecido la partición
<cousteau> dixson_hoepp, ¿qué tutorial?
<dixson_hoepp> es un video de 1 hora pero quiero cambiarle el formato
<gyrr> mmm, sera que borre la particion? lo que paso fue que desconecte un disco duro
<dixson_hoepp> para verlo en mi tv
<dixson_hoepp> un tutorial de php
<gyrr> pero ahi no estaba instalado el sistema
<cousteau> dixson_hoepp, con el PC en marcha?
<dixson_hoepp> si...
<cousteau> un disco interno?
<cousteau> es que me sena que eso es peligroso
<gyrr> estaba ubuntu instaldo en 15 gb
<gyrr> que es peligroso
<cousteau> desconectar un disco con el PC en marcha, al menos me suena que con los IDE era peligroso
<dixson_hoepp> el la pc el video se ve bien, pero desde el navegador..
<gyrr> aa pero lo hice con la pc apagada
<gyrr> pero se borro o que paso
<cousteau> gyrr, entonces no debería haber problema
<dixson_hoepp> alguien de ustedes saben como cambiar el formato??? de SWF a AVI
<gyrr> ok, entonces como hago para volver a instalar el grub, porque al inicio me sale grub rescue
<cousteau> dixson_hoepp, swf es una aplicación, lo que hace es reproducir un vídeo
<dannyLopez68> como puedo saber cual es mi resolución de pantalla si 1280x720 o 1024x768
<dixson_hoepp> Si amigo, la aplicacion que reproduce el video tambien es swf
<cousteau> puedes buscar la URL original del vídeo, ir a ClipNabber y pegarla, o bien esperar a que se termine de descargar el vídeo y copiarlo con este script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/568869/
<dixson_hoepp> pero el video esta en ese formato tambien
<cousteau> dixson_hoepp, URL? por curiosidad
<dixson_hoepp> URL de que??
<cousteau> del tutorial
<cousteau> para ver qué es exactamente
<dixson_hoepp> ok... mira no recuerdo muy bien donde la encontre pero si tu quieres te mando la primera parte que no pesa nada...
<cousteau> no, de un swf directamente no sé extraerlo
<dixson_hoepp> comprimo el archivo en rar
<dixson_hoepp> se podra mandar por aqui?
<cousteau> bueno... mira, descárgate este script http://paste.ubuntu.com/568869/ guárdalo como "flashback", ejecuta `sh flashback -c`, ve a la carpeta /tmp y ahí estará el vídeo
<gyrr> bueno entonces hay manera de volver a restaurar el grub ?
<gyrr> o de plano tengo que volver a instalar el sistema
<cousteau> gyrr, es que ni idea de qué ha pasado con la partición
<gyrr> ok, volvere a instalarlo, gracias
<gyrr> debe decir que en vez de extendida
<cousteau> a lo mejor la puedes recuperar (no me acuerdo de qué herramientas hay para recuperar particiones... creo que testdisk)
<gyrr> ok, debe decir ext4 en vez de extendida?
<cousteau> gyrr, no, la extendida está bien
<gyrr> entonces que debe decir, como que no hay linux ahi?
<cousteau> la ext4 debería estar _dentro_ de la extendida, igual que la swap
<gyrr> ok
<cousteau> si abres el Editor de particiones a lo mejor sacas algo en claro
<gyrr> ok gracias
<erAbuelo> ta mañana
<JRamirez696> Buenas tardes..
<JRamirez696> PREGUNTA: Cual es la expresion para que El comando GREP filtro 2 palabras a la misma ves.. es decir algo como: grep palabra1 or palabra2.
<JRamirez696> grep -i -e TNT -e nvidia
<cousteau> -e expr1 -e expr2
<JRamirez696> cousteau, gracias. XD
<cousteau> er... sí, justo eso
<JRamirez696> hola
<JRamirez696> PREGUNTA: tengo lo siguiente...
<JRamirez696> class="strong">2011/03/19</span><img
<JRamirez696> href="http://trend.eeff.com/Read/FashionShow.php?HIGHQUALITY_1-179-1103-116138"
<JRamirez696> quiero sacar en limplio la fecha.. y la url.. ejemplo...
<JRamirez696> 2011/03/19
<JRamirez696> http://trend.eeff.com/Read/FashionShow.php?HIGHQUALITY_1-179-1103-116138
<JRamirez696> como podria lograr esto? alguie me da una luz. ?
<hashashin> nas
<x-kap3> hola a todos los linuxeros nececito ayuda acabo de instala virtual box y me marca un error
<x-kap3> el error dice que devo instalar un driver de kernel
<x-kap3> alguien sabe que puedo hacer al respecto ?????????
<fosco_> si pones el error exacto quizá podamos ayudarte
<x-kap3> ok
<debsan> tenés que instalar el modulo de virtualbox, podés usar module-assistant
<x-kap3> esto me pone esto ------------>  Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<x-kap3> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<x-kap3> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<gyirr> fosco_, me pudieras decir si en sda6 es donde tengo que instalar el grub para recuperarlo?   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/608042/
<fosco_> gyirr: en /dev/sda
<gyirr> pero que numero?
<x-kap3> debsan: que es ese modulo y como lo instalo ?
<gyirr> es donde linux? en sda6 ??
<x-kap3> gyirr: no hasta donde se se instala en sda sin ningun numero
<gyirr> es que segun lei el comando es: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<debsan> x-kap3, http://debiantotal.blogspot.com/2008/02/recompilar-mdulo-virtualbox-al.html
<debsan> segundo o tercer resultado de google ^
<gyirr> es sin numero entonces?
<Braiam> !grub | gyirr
<kubot> gyirr: GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<gyirr> ok, me puedes decir nada mas donde esta la particion donde esta linux instalado?
<debsan> x-kap3, está un poco viejo. pero seguí buscando por ahí
<gyirr> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/608042/      ese es el fdisk
<x-kap3> debsan: ok gracias lo chekare
<gyirr> es donde dice linux? en sda6?
<x-kap3> gyirr: si esa es
<gyirr> a ok, en extendida en sda2 que es
<x-kap3> gyirr:  en una esta linux instlado y la otra es la swap
<fosco_> gyirr: sin numero /dev/sda
<gyirr> y en sda2 que hay ahi? porque segun yo lo instalo en 15 gb
<x-kap3> gyirr: mira este enlace t lo pusieron arriba solo sigue todo el procedimiento y no te fallara
<x-kap3> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<Braiam> gyirr: el grub se instala directamente en el mbr del disco, no en una partición en particular, salvo que así lo hallas configurado
<luckatoni> Buenas, tengo una carpeta creda por root, a la cual solo quiero acceder con mi user por solo un momento, como puedo verla gráficamente
<Braiam> luckatoni: chown $(USER)
<gyirr> ah ok, si ya estoy leyendo la guia que me pusieron, me queda una duda, en sda2 dice extendida, que hay ahi si linux y swap aparecen mas abajo?
<fosco_> luckatoni: gksu nautilus, pero ten cuidado en no mover ni borrar nada
<luckatoni> fosco_, a que te refieres?
<x-kap3> gyirr: no se pork te muestre esa particion pero solo utiliza ladonde esta montado linux
<fosco_> abrir nautilus con permisos de administrador es peligroso
<fosco_> un mal clic sobre una carpeta de sistema y adios ubuntu
<gyirr> ok graias x-kap3 ,
<luckatoni> fosco_, ya lo se, pero solo quiero para copiar ciertos archivos gráficamente, gracias
<x-kap3> gyide: de que para eso es la comunidad
<Fabio> hola alguien me ayude con la corss compilacion.
<luckatoni> fosco_, a que te refieres con gksu?xd
<Braiam> luckatoni: gksu es el sudo pero grafico
<Braiam> luckatoni: te convierte en root (gráficamente)
<fosco_> luckatoni: que ejecutes gksu nautilus
<luckatoni> Braiam, fosco_ , ya entendi, pero hasta cuando te deja como root?xd
<fosco_> hasta q lo cierras
<luckatoni> ok, gracias fosco_  y Braiam , no lo sabia,xd
<Braiam> luckatoni: np
<dannyLopez68> ALSA lib dlmisc.c:236:(snd1_dlobj_cache_get) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_ctl_pulse.so ,e sale ese error cuando quiero abrir alsamixer
<MURGO> dannyLopez68: y si reinstalas alsa-base y alsa-utils ??
<dannyLopez68> MURGO: googleo
<afkael> Hola!!
<afkael> otra vez con lo mismo...
<MURGO> dannyLopez68:  reinstala libasound2
<afkael> necesito capturar audio y video desde mi escritorio, estoy usando recorditnow y no consigo capturar audio decentemente..
<dannyLopez68> MURGO: el alsa no reproduce digamos si tengo varios youtbes abiertos verdad
<afkael> qué puede ser?
<dannyLopez68> afkael: prueva kaza o ffmeg
<MURGO> dannyLopez68: se supone que pulseaudio es quien maneja el audio
<Alff21> hola , tengo una notbook bangho , cuando instal por primera vez ubuntu , no me permitia modificar la rsolucion de la pantalla , busque en google , y tuve q instalar un archivo y se soluciono , luego al instalar la sigiente version de ubuntu , el mismo problema , y busque nuevamnte , e instale otro archivo distinto y se soluciono , saben si con la nueva version de ubuntu , la 11 , tendre el mismo problema ??? , pregunto por si algien tien
<Alff21> y si tubo o no algun problema
<Alff21> la placa de video q trae es una sis mirage (creo q asi se llama)
<colo> alguien pudo probar try ubuntu online?
<di3gopa> Hola a todos, alguien sabe como puedo modificar la velocidad en que los iconos de la izquierda de unity son desplegados? cuando acerco el mouse a la izquierda tengo que esperar mucho para qeu se despliegue
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-07
<init> el problema es de mas abajo de Chuck_Norris, al parecer hay un tema de el status de dpkg ... distantas versiones/paquetes y con status que no son compatibles entre si.. o eso parece
<bit0> Chuck_Norris, aun no.. gracias
<Chuck_Norris> mientras tanto Chuck_Norris: http://i.imgur.com/uW5EQ.png  http://i.imgur.com/Qa3ai.png
<init> !ot Chuck_Norris
<kubot> Chuck_Norris: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<danker> hola amigos
<danker> desde hace un tiempo vengo buscando como arreglar el erro que presentan algunas distros con el tema de suspender despues de cerrar la tapa de la laptop, en mi caso una Asus K53E Intel Core i5 6 GB RAM
<danker> nada de solucion al respecto por ahora
<danker> despues de forear bastante y preguntar, hablar por aca con amigos, nada de nada aun. Pero ayer sin logearme en la compu, le di suspender desde la pantalla de login y fue diferente intento correr pulse audio sleep y no pudo, entonces note por primera vez, que puede tenga conflictos con mis drivers de audio
<danker> alguien sabe que pudiera hacer al respecto?
<danker> gracias de antemano
<daniel___> hola a todos ...
<daniel___> alguien por ahi que conozca un paso a paso para conectar el iphone con rythmbox ???
<daniel___> en todo caso segui las wiki de ubuntu paso a paso y aun sigo sin poder sincronizar mi iphone a rytmbox
<daniel___> de antemano gracias...
<saranpio> hola buenas noches
<daniel___> nadie que pueda aydarme ???? o responderme ???
<xangua> no has dado ningún detalle daniel___ pero en general a apple no le gusta jugar con otros
<daniel___> gracias xangua....
<daniel___> no se por donde comenzar...
<daniel___> mm
<daniel___> bueno... segui la wiki de ubuntu paso a paso, pero no sucede nada. ni sikiera reconoce el dispositivo rythmbox
<xangua> qué versión de ubuntu¿ qué versión de iOS daniel___ ¿
<saranpio> que problema tenes daniel
<daniel___> pero en terminal le doy "lsusb" y reconoce que esta conetacdo tengo la maravillosa ver 10.04 y ihone 4s atcualizado sin jailbreak
<daniel___> si tu pudieses saber algo k he pasado por alto o k yo no he identificado... (lo ultimo creo que es lo mas problable)
<daniel___> o si tu pudieses.. guiarme paso a paso , lo agradeceria un monton,
<daniel___> de echo una vez pude traspasar canciones ... llego una actualizacion y nunca mas logre sincronizarlo
<xangua> daniel___: una actualización de iOS ¿ como dije a apple no le gusta jugar con otros
<xangua> daniel___: con una versión tan vieja de ubuntu no creo que logres sincronizar tampoco, con 12.04 tendrías más oportunidad
<daniel___> una act de ubuntu
<xangua> aunque igual puede llegar otra actualización de iOS y romper el soporte
<daniel___> ya lo habria notado ... las act de IOS llegan via OTA ... over the air...
<daniel___> chuta !! 10.04 anda muy bien .... la 12.04 anda muy lento en mi tarro... ok gracias por tu ayuda
<saranpio> daniel no te puedo ayudar nunca tuve un iphone
<saranpio> yo tenia el ubuntu 10.04 y ahora me cambie al 12.4 y anda perfecto y ma s rapido
<daniel___> te podria dar las specs de mi tarro para que veas si es complatible o no el 12.04 ???
<liya> holas ... acabo de instalar Ubuntu 12.04 y no me reconoce mi otro HDD (tengo 2 HDDs en uno esta Ubuntu con WinXP y en el otro mis archivos), no se como hacer que ubuntu reconosca ese HDD porque WinXP si lo hace
<saranpio> ayer conecte un celular samsung tipo blackberryy lo detecto
<daniel___> gracias sarampio .... y komo lo hacen ??? lo instale una vez y andaba DEASIADO LENTO
<saranpio> yo lo conecte y lo detecto al instante
<daniel___> con los demas telefonos no hay problema... solo es con apple !!! maldicion
<saranpio> liya seguro que no lo detecto
<liya> como hago para que lo detecte?
<saranpio> como estaba formateado?
<saranpio> que sistema de archivos?
<liya> NFTS
<saranpio> tiene que detectarlo entonces
<saranpio> fijate bien
<liya> pero si reconoce la particion donde esta winxp (ambos estan en el mismo HDD)
<saranpio> y antes de instalarlo podias acceder a ese disco¿
<liya> sí, incluso cuando entro con win los puedo ver
<liya> me parece raro .. ps queria dejar win... se me hacia lento
<daniel___> tengo un Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.66GHz /1.5 gb de ram y una tarjeta nvidia GeForce4 MX 4000 sera suficiente... para que ande el 12.04 ??
<xangua> daniel___: con unity 2d tal vez
<liya> yo tengo un P4 de 1.8Gz
<saranpio> si te va andar perfecto
<xangua> kubuntu/kde sin efectos, xubuntu/xfce, luxubuntu/lxde muchas opciones para pocos recursos daniel___
<daniel___> LO SABIA !!!!!! UNITY es el problema !!!!
<liya> yo acabo de instalar el Ubuntu 12.04  y tengo 1.8GZ
<saranpio> yo tengo un semprom 2.7 y 2gb de memoria pero parte de la memoria la usa la placa de video onbard
<saranpio> onboard
<daniel___> entonces instalo 12.04 , desintalo unity y problema resuelto ????
<liya> como se si estoy probando Unity 2d?
<xangua> liya: tienes efectos y sombras¿
<saranpio> dejaloa unity a mi me anda bien
<liya> creo que no
<xangua> entonces usas unity 2d liya
<liya> cuales efectos
<liya> ?
<liya> disculpen .. como hago para que ubuntu me reconozca un HDD?
<daniel___> gracias muchachospor su tiempo.... GRATITUD !!!
<tkw-one> ?
<tkw-one> ?
<tkw-one>  oigan .. alguien que se manifieste
<tkw-one>  necesito hacer una operacion de conversion de formato sobre muchas imagenes que estan en una carpeta.... voy a usar el comando convert del paquete imagemagic .... entonces ¿¿como hago un ciclo que tome imagen por imagen y la convierta a otro formato???
<chilicuil> find . -iname "*.jpg" -exec convert '{}' '{}'.nuevoformato ';'
<chilicuil> o
<chilicuil> $ files=(*.jpg)
<chilicuil> $ for i in "${files[@]}"; do convert $i $i.nuevoformato; done
<tkw-one> chilicuil: gracias hombre.... estaba perdido con eso..
<chilicuil> o\
<rengo> holas chilicuil
<tkw-one> tengo una pregunta boba pero si alguien la responde me seria de mucha ayuda.... que es rollin release, lts, y demas tipos de distros??
<chilicuil> rolling release es como debian sid, o como arch, o como gentoo, instalas la distribucion una vez y de solo son actualizaciones, no hay una marca fija, como de ubuntu 12.04 a 12.10, se ha sugerido con anterioridad la posibilidad de convertir a ubuntu a rolling release, pero la gente no ha encontrado sufientes incentivos para hacerlo
<chilicuil> una lts es una version de ubuntu a la cual se le da un soporte especialmente largo, la ultima version lts de ubuntu, fue la 12.04, sera soportada 5 años, las versiones no lts, son soportadas un par de años solamente
<tkw-one> nunca he usado debian... pero con eso que usted dice se evita tener que instalar un nuevo sistema cada cierto tiempo.... es una idea genial.....
<chilicuil> sip tkw-one, a muchos nos gusta =)
<chilicuil> pero desde el punto de vista de los desarrolladores es un infierno, mas aun cuando Ubuntu trata de actualizarse de forma feroz de una version a otra
<tkw-one> pero.. y como harian con el nucleo kernel.... que es una de las cosas que cambia y que motiva la instalacion de nuevos sistemas.... eso tambien se actualiza a lo facil en una rollin release??
<chilicuil> en general, las personas creen que Ubuntu podria ser menos estable siguiendo ese modelo
<chilicuil> sip tkw-one
<tkw-one> pues si algun dia hacen una encuesta acerca de que tipo de usar ubuntu.... yo me decanto por rollin release.... bueno soñar no cueta nada.
<tkw-one> chilicuil: gracias por la info.... nos leemos luego.
<chilicuil> tkw-one: buen dia o/
<lancelot> hi! :B
<chrisyagami> hola gente :), alguna persona que pueda corregir en el sistema numerico en Mexico, se usan "," (comas) para separar miles y no "." puntos :)... ejemplo 1,230 los puntos son para decimales 1,230.25 ; esto me aparecio al cambiar el idioma Español (Mexico) ;)
<chrisyagami> o que le pasara el mensaje a alguien O_O'!... bueno nos vemos ;)
<seigor-35> chrisyagami ¿a que te refieres? o exactamente a que aplicación...
<chrisyagami> seigor-35, a que la configuracion de numeros para Español (Mexico) esta mal :)!... mmm pero como decirlo xD!!... veamos!!
<chrisyagami> seigor-35, en "soporte de idiomas", y luego en la pestaña "Formatos Regionales", donde dice "Mostrar numeros, fechas y cantidades monetarias en el formato habitual para:"
<chrisyagami> enseguida hay que escoger el idioma y la region, en este caso mi idioma/region es Español; Castellano (Mexico), lo cual en el ejemplo que ponen ahi dice:
<seigor-35> me imagino que usas el U 12.04
<chrisyagami> Ejemplo: Numero: 1.234.567,89 | Fecha: lun 07 may 2012 03:43:38 CDT | Moneda: $ 20457.99
<chrisyagami> seigor-35, asi es, acabo de instalar y estoy configurando apenas :O!
<chrisyagami> pero me dio curiosidad el formato de numeros :O!
<chrisyagami> en mexico se usan "comas" para separar miles y "puntos" para separar decimales
<seigor-35> si eres usuario mexicano al igual que yo,  y as instaldo el ubuntu por defecto con el idioma español de maxico, se te a configurado correctamente el formato numerico...
<seigor-35> para revisar que el fromato de numeros es el correcto abre
<chrisyagami> aahh... entonces ese ejemplo, no tiene nada que ver?!
<seigor-35> la calculado suma y multilica numeros para uqe veas que es correcto...
<chrisyagami> digo por que, por ejemplo le cambio a "English (Antigua and Barbuda) y ahi si sale el ejemplo "Numero: 1,234,567.89"
<seigor-35> ok la traduccio puede estar mal
<chrisyagami> abri la calculadora, y me marca los separadores de miles con puntos seigor-35 !!
<seigor-35> ya terminaste de instalar?
<seigor-35> estas usando el live cd
<chrisyagami> ya., solo estoy instalando actualizaciones y programas extras
<seigor-35> ¿?
<chrisyagami> estoy desde el disco duro?!?!?  O.o'... amm, ya, ya termine de instalar...
<seigor-35> te recomiendo que antes que instales tus aplicaciones actulices el sistema....
<chrisyagami> español (estados unidos, es el unico que maneja comas por separador de miles :/!
<chrisyagami> bueno hare eso., de momento asi lo dejare, si no... pss tendre que usar español (estados unidos) :/...
<chrisyagami> nos vemos luego.. que tengo sueño *O*!!
<seigor-35> cuando elijas las opciones de idioma y region busca español mexico, teclado latinoamerica... y ya...
<seigor-35> bay
 * xoan buenas
<hashashin> nas
<Lilu> nas en vez de san ;)
<emper0r> buenas
<reepeecheep> Hola amigos
<reepeecheep> tengo un problema
<reepeecheep> No puedo crear nuevas particiones
<reepeecheep> no me deja
<reepeecheep> Hola?
<Deckon> o/
<reepeecheep> Deckon No puedo crear nuevas particiones
<reepeecheep> no me deja
<reepeecheep> ni desde live, ni desde el particionador de gnome
<Deckon> raro
<Deckon> porque no te deja?...que error te sale o que?
<reepeecheep> sip
<reepeecheep> <Error creating partition: helper exited with exit code 1: In part_add_partition: device_file=/dev/sda, start=0, size=94372888576, type=0x83
<reepeecheep> Entering MS-DOS parser (offset=0, size=500107862016)
<reepeecheep> .............
<reepeecheep> Error: Invalid partition table on /dev/sda -- wrong signature 0.
<reepeecheep> ped_disk_new() failed
<Deckon> reepeecheep, parece que tiene un error en la tabla de particiones pero igual a mi me a fallado muchas veces el gparted de ubuntu...intenta con el livecd/usb de gparted
<reepeecheep> estoy en debian
<reepeecheep> entonces desde un live me dices?
<reepeecheep> lo intentare
<reepeecheep> gracias :D
<dannyLopez> buenas, tengo este problema con libreoffice
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/5jn4QxVe, lo que pasa es que instale el .deb y ahora que agregue los ppa de libre office, no lo puedo actualizar
<Deckon> desinstala libreoffice y arregla los paquetes rotos
<m4v> dannyLopez: que ppa usaste?
<m4v> dannyLopez: o fué solo un deb?
<dannyLopez> Deckon: ya desinstale libreoffice, y me sigue dando el error
<Deckon> dannyLopez, arregla los paquetes rotos
<Deckon> es que metiste dos libreoffices diferentes, clarro que se va a romper algo
<dannyLopez> m4v: primero fue con el .deb y ahora que lo desinstale le meti los ppa de libreoffice, y no puedo actualizar
<dannyLopez> la c en esta linea que significa c   libreoffice3.5-dict-fr             - Fr dictionary for LibreOffice 3.5
<m4v> dannyLopez: saca el ppa con ppa-purge
<dannyLopez> listo, y ahora?
<dannyLopez> agrego algo al source?
<m4v> usas ppa-purge?
<m4v> usaste*
<dannyLopez> ppa-purge ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<dannyLopez> xD ppa purge orden no encontrada, jeje el prompt estaba lento y no lo vi
<m4v> apt-get install ppa-purge
<dannyLopez> No se pudo encontrar ningún paquete cuyo nombre o descripción coincida con «ppa-purge»
<m4v> ... estas en ubuntu?
<dannyLopez> si
<m4v> de hecho, estas en debian
<Deckon> dannyLopez, name -r
<m4v> ubuntu normalmente no viene con aptitude y ppa-purge está en los repositorios hace rato.
<Deckon> *unamer -r
<dannyLopez> m4v: estoy en 10.04
<Deckon> rayos uname -r <== ese es el bueno
<dannyLopez> 3.2.6 Deckon
<m4v> veo si ppa-purge está en 10.04
<Deckon> no se si apt tenga un parametro para arreglar paqeuetes rotos pero synaptic si
<m4v> meh, hay que agregar los backports para instalarlo en lucid.
<dannyLopez> eso te iba a decir m4v Package: ppa-purge (0+bzr46.1~lucid1) [universe]
<m4v> hace años que no arreglo paquetes rotos :P fijate de sacar el ppa del sources.list, hacer un update y empezar a sacar lo que esté causando problemas (o usa el aptitude para resolverlo ya que lo tienes instalado)
<dannyLopez> Deckon: con synaptic como arreglo los paquetes rotos?
<Deckon> hay una opcion en los menus de synaptic
<dannyLopez> changos, m4v ya recordé que no agregue el ppa de libreoffice, meti en la source.list los repos
<Deckon> es lo mismo no?..detodas formas un ppa es un repoa añadido al sources no?
<m4v> dannyLopez: bueno, arreglate, no te puedo ayudar si al final me cambias la versión de los hechos.
<dannyLopez> pues si :S
<m4v> no no no no, no es lo mismo, dannyLopez MINTIO
<Deckon> m4v, sacame de la duda...un ppa se añade al sources?
<dannyLopez> Imposible obtener http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release.gpg  Algo raro pasó al resolver «archive.ubuntu.com:http» (-5 - No existe ninguna dirección asociada al nombre) ¬¬
<m4v> Deckon: un ppa es un repositorio, así que sí, pero normalmente no va en el sources.list, sinó en un archivo aparte en /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Deckon> ya
<m4v> dannyLopez: andan bien los dns?
<dannyLopez> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<dannyLopez> google-chrome.list       hotot-team-ppa-lucid.list
<dannyLopez> google-chrome.list.save  hotot-team-ppa-lucid.list.save
<dannyLopez> no hay más, y lo de los DNS donde lo veo?
<m4v> con "ping www.google.com"
<dannyLopez> PING www.l.google.com (190.248.1.212) 56(84) bytes of data.
<dannyLopez> 64 bytes from cable190-248-1-212.une.net.co (190.248.1.212): icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=56.0 ms
<m4v> bueno, fijate de sacar los repositorios que agregaste del office
<dannyLopez> ya los comenté, y ya agregué los ppa
<dannyLopez> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Packages                                      Algo raro pasó al resolver «archive.ubuntu.com:http» (-5 - No existe ninguna dirección asociada al nombre
<dannyLopez> me estan dando problemas los multiverse
<m4v> "ya agregué los ppa"??
<dannyLopez> libreoffice-ppa-lucid.list
<m4v> para que los agregaste? si estamos tratando de resolver esto!
<dannyLopez> ups, pensé que tenia que agragarlos
<m4v> bueno, me cansé, si sigo en el teclado por a empezar a cortar cabezas con él. Suerte.
<m4v> s/por/voy/
<dannyLopez> :P
<dannyLopez> m4v Deckon ya está instalando libreoffice ultima versión jeje
<Deckon> good?
<dannyLopez> algún problema si pongo en los source.list deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/ppa/ubuntu precise main?
<dannyLopez> Deckon: ;D
 * dannyLopez casi muere a manos de un linuxero
<Deckon> XD
<dannyLopez> s/a/en;s/manos/teclado
<dannyLopez> a, bueno la idea era esa
<m4v> dannyLopez: sí, estas mezclando repositorios de otro release.
<m4v> dannyLopez: si quieres estar con lo último actualiza a 12.04.
<dannyLopez> a bueno, entonces quedemosno con la 10.04, es que el squid guard que nos están enseñando a configurar no se por que solo corre bien en el 10.04
<dannyLopez> aunque creo que esta palabra ^ no existe
<dannyLopez> Des:60 http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main libreoffice-gtk 1:3.5.3-0ubuntu1~lucid1 [269kB]
<dannyLopez> oigan, pero nadie me respondio lo de la *c* en la linea que lea di
<dannyLopez> c   libreoffice3.5-dict-fr             - Fr dictionary for LibreOffice 3.5
<liya> holas ... acabo de instalar ubuntu 12.04 y no me reconoce mi HHD esclavo  ¿como puedos olucionar esto?
<dannyLopez> como se llama el lanzador para escojer entre la pantalla del portatil y una pantalla externa? (estoy en awesome y no me acuerdo como se llama)
<Deckon> dannyLopez, lanzador?
<dannyLopez> no, es que no me acuerdo como se llama o como se le dice
<dannyLopez> Deckon: pero si me entiendes?
<dannyLopez> es para hacer e cambio de pantallas
<Deckon> un lanzador?...to te reeferiras a un keybinding?
<willfrand> Que tal amigos, como van, acabo de instalar ubuntu 12.04, esta muy bien, pero el lanzador esta que me vuielve loco, no aparecen las aplicaciones, no me deja buscar archivos, solo aparecen las aplicaciones que tienen icono ahi clavado... aun tiene errores' no puedo dejar otro lanzador por defecto y quitar ese? hay forma de dejar mejor el dock cairo? Gracias
<Deckon> willfrand, tu instalacion a de tener algun error
<Deckon> revisaste la suma de tu iso?
<willfrand> al principio me salia un error, ya no recuerdo como decia, lo siento
<willfrand> pero ya no me sale
<willfrand> descargue el iso
<willfrand> lo instale en una usb
<willfrand> donde el lanzador funciona correctamente
<willfrand> lo instale en mi portatil
<willfrand> lanzador malo
<willfrand> desinstalé
<dannyLopez> Deckon: pero el problema es que en awesome no he configurado los keybindings
<willfrand> reinstalé
<willfrand> iguañ
<willfrand> pense que iba a reemplazar las carpetas de home
<willfrand> pero nada
<willfrand> no se coo arreglarlo
<willfrand> o desinstalarlo e instalarlo de nuevo
<willfrand> ya lo actualicé
<Deckon> !space
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'space'.
<willfrand> nada
<willfrand> entonces, casi no logro sacar una terminal
<Deckon> dannyLopez, a que te refieres con un lanzador?
<dannyLopez> !enter willfrand
<kubot> willfrand: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<willfrand> porque todo esta atado al lanzador
<Deckon> ese era el que buscaba XD
<dannyLopez> Deckon: no es lanzador, o sea, esa fue la primera palabra que me acorde jeje
<willfrand> lo siento dannylopez, disculpen
<dannyLopez> ;D
<Deckon> dannyLopez, entonces a que te refieres?
<dannyLopez> Deckon: es ese "programa" que uno abre para escojer entre las pantallas conectadas
<Deckon> ha te refieres a una aplicacion
<willfrand> danny, te refieres al dock? a la barra que aparce al lado izquierdo donde estan los lanzadores?
<Deckon> dannyLopez, que grafica tienes?
<Deckon> willfrand, y revisaste la suma de tu iso?...si esta corrupta te da una instalacion corrupta
<willfrand> Deckon, no se como revisarla, pero cuando la arranqué de la usb funcionaba perfecto, sin ese error
<dannyLopez> Deckon: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]
<willfrand> pero ya habia tratado de instalarla, descargué de la pag de ubuntu la 12.04 y no funcionaba, esa si estaba corrupta
<Deckon> willfrand, colocate en donde tienes la iso y has md5sum el_nombre_de_la_iso
<willfrand> en terminal?
<Deckon> dannyLopez, entonces fijate en la utileria de tu grafica
<Deckon> willfrand, si
<willfrand> Deckon, pues no me salió nada
<willfrand> me salió lo siguiente
<willfrand> disculpen que lo ponga aqui, pero es solo una linea
<willfrand> $ md5sum ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<willfrand> d791352694374f1c478779f7f4447a3f  ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<willfrand> eso es malo?
<Deckon> si, ahora busca en la pagina de ubuntu el archivo md5sum y verifica que coincidan las cadenas
<willfrand> dame un min
<saranpio> hola a todos
<willfrand> Deckon, y no hay forma de que simplemente quite el dock de unity y deje otro por defecto?
<willfrand> quiero dejar el dock cairo
<Deckon> willfrand, no se si se pueda quitar el dock de unity pero aunque se pudiera tienes una instalacion defectuosa segun lo que has comentado
<Deckon> si el dash no te deja hacer busquedas y tampoco te muestra las aplicaciones algo debe de estar mal por que ese no es el comportamiento usual del sistema
<Deckon> intenta crear otro usuario y ve si con ese nuevo usuario no te da problemas
<willfrand> Deckon, pero logré instalar el dock cairo, ahi si me aparecen todas las aplicaciones, ahi no hay problema
<Deckon> willfrand, parece que tu sistema tiene problemas, si tu solo le pones otro doc no estas resolviendo el problema, solo lo estas ignorando
<willfrand> pues lo hice asi por la urgencia de lanzar una aplicacion llamada kile
<willfrand> pero no se como repararla
<willfrand> ahora estoy descargando otra vez el ubuntu 12.04, se que no deberia ser la forma, pero no se como cuadrarlo
<Deckon> willfrand, <Deckon> intenta crear otro usuario y ve si con ese nuevo usuario no te da problemas
<willfrand> ok, ya vengo
<willfrand> voy a comenzar por la sesion invitado
<willfrand> no puedo cambiar de usuario sin cerar la sesion?
<Deckon> no
<Deckon> ya me entro duda :S
<willfrand> mmmmmmmm
<willfrand> anteriormente si se podia
<willfrand> podia cambiar de sesion sin tener que cerrarla
<willfrand> y no quierod entener la descarga del iso de ubuntu
<willfrand> bueno
<willfrand> ya regreso
<dannyLopez> Deckon: Gnome-display-properties
<dannyLopez> ese era
<Deckon> ya, y desde la utileria de la grafica no te permite hacer eso?
<willfrand> Deckon, en otra sesion funciona todo perfecto
<willfrand> entonces, que hago
<Deckon> ok, pues entonces estan dañados o simplemente no estan algunos archivos de con figuracion de tu entorno
<dannyLop1z> ¬¬
<willfrand> y como lo arreglo
<willfrand> no tengo ni idea de como repararlos
<Deckon> copia los archivos importantes al otro usuario  y borra el viejo usuario
<Deckon> archivos importantes: musica, imagenes, trabajos, pr0n, etc..
<Deckon> eso en caso de que no tengas separada la home
<willfrand> eso no es evadir el problema tambien?
<Deckon> nop, es solucionarlo de una froma decente
<Deckon> tambien podrias borrar todos los archivos de configuracion de tu home y rogar para que no se fastiede algo mas
<Deckon> o copiar toda la configuracion de tu home e ir borrando y restaurando archivo por archivo hasta que encuentres el defectuoso
<willfrand> no, dejemoslo asi jejeje
<willfrand> Deckon, gracias
<Deckon> ok
<willfrand> Deckon, muchas gracias, siempre me salvas de mis lios
<willfrand> que estes biren
<willfrand> bien
<willfrand> mucha suerte
<Deckon> :) =
<liya> ¿la pagina de google esta con problemas de visualizacion o es mi pc?
<Deckon> a que te refieres con problemas de visualizasion?
<dannyLopez> http://www.ubuntu-es.org//node/168068
<liya> osea cuabdo abro la pagina de google solo me muestra la imagen de google y otra imagenes
<liya> no hay letras
<liya> incluso en las busquedas
<Deckon> y estas seguro que es la pagina de googl?
<liya> no se si sera porque le he instalado las fuentes de win por que hace rato estaba bien (o sea ante de copiar las fuentes)
<liya> me acabo de dar cuenta es con todas las paginas
<Deckon> reinicia tu navegador
<liya> hasta he reiniciado mi pc y nada
<liya> ayer recien instale ubuntu 12.04 y me esta yendo mal ... no me reconoce mi otro HDD
<liya> le instale MS Office ... ya que es una pc familiar y despues le puse las fuentes de ms y ahora hay problemas con el navegador
<liya> uso firefox
<aguitel> liya, usas gnome 3 /unity ?
<liya> unity
<aguitel> joder
<dannyLopez> !enter liya
<kubot> liya: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<liya> ok lo tomare en cuenta
<liya> ¿Cual es mas ligero gnome3 o unity(tengo el unity 2d creo )
<Deckon> y con otro navegador pasa lo mismo liya?
<Zentaur> hola chic@s
<liya> no he probado con otro navegador... a ver lo instalare
<Zentaur> sabeis como puedo hacer que mi usuario pueda escribir en sdb?
<Deckon> una usb?
<Zentaur> es un disco con una particion ext4 que quiero como almacen
<Zentaur> no, es ide
<Zentaur> por defecto solo puede root
<Zentaur> quiza cambiando en fstab?
<dannyLopez> si, y agregando tu usuario a sudoers
 * dannyLopez cree eso
<Deckon> +1
<Zentaur> no tengo mucha idea pero mirare
<liya> con respecto a HDD ¿ como hago para que ubuntu me reconosca mi otro HDD donde estan mis archivos - tiene extencion nfst)
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ntfs?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ntfs-3g
<Gosset_Inofensiu> buscalo en el centro de softw de ubuntu
<liya> esta instalado
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mmm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> está montado?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tienes que configurar el sistema para que te muestre los dispositivos montados
<Gosset_Inofensiu> vamos, yo tengo una partidcion de datos ntfs y se me automonta sola
<liya> bueno para ubuntu no pero para winxp sí. tengo 2 HDD (en el master estan Ubuntu y WinXP y en el otro estan mis archivos)
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno perdona te estoy liando yo hablaba de particiones no de HDD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> sorry
<liya> ah
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero tb me interesa el tema ya que quiero comprarme un SSD
<liya> mmm pero como hago para que lo reconosca ese HDD no quiero usar win ... en internet solo hablan de particiones, ya que supuestamente ubuntu tiene que reconocerlo automaticamente
<Deckon> liya, abre una terminal y has un sudo fdisk -l
<Deckon> ponlo en pastebin y pegalo aqui
<liya> Disco /dev/sda: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes
<liya> 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 4865 cilindros, 78165360 sectores en total
<liya> Unidades = sectores de 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<liya> Tamaño de sector (lógico / físico): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<liya> Tamaño E/S (mínimo/óptimo): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<liya> Identificador del disco: 0xd5b7d5b7
<liya> Dispositivo Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<SpammerRiP> !pastebin liya
<kubot> liya: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<liya> les envio el link http://paste.ubuntu.com/973976/
<Deckon> liya, el sistema solo ve un disco, nada mas
<Pierrot> :D
<liya> como verán solo me reconoce un HDD falta otro de 33GB ... cuando entro con la bios(f10) antes q inicie un SO si lo lee
<liya> me parece raro que ubuntu no lo detecte, puesto que winxp y la bios si lo reconocen
<curiousx> hi!
<Chuck_Norris> mientras tanto Chuck Norris... http://i.imgur.com/uduWQ.png  http://i.imgur.com/vGHAE.png
<m4v> kubot: dile a Chuck_Norris sobre offtopic
<kubot> Chuck_Norris: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<manel2020> hola
<manel2020> que tal m4v ;-)
<manel2020> Tengo varios equipos todos ubuntu , estan conectados en red mediante un routter. necesito compartir archivos ¿que deberia hacer?
<mimecar> propiedades de la carpeta, compartir
<curiousx> manel2020: python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<manel2020> gracias mimecar, curiosux eso viene siendo como el hfs (viejo alidado en windows)?
<m4v> que invento raro puso curiousx...
<manel2020> no es ningun invento , es una solucion
<m4v> supongo que se fué para no tener que explicarlo.
<manel2020> un servidor web para descargar archivos
<manel2020> cumple la finalidad
<manel2020> mini-servicio web
<m4v> estas discutiendo por discutir o realmente probaste la "solución" de curiousx?
<manel2020> ??? ¿la has provado tu m4v? (tienes la costumbre de presuponer ignorancia??)
<m4v> lo hise, inicia un servidor http en 8000, pero no hay más nada. Como vas a mandar archivos entre 2 pcs?
<manel2020> como?
<manel2020> pues lo mas facil del mundo
<buenaventura> compartís en una sola dirección con esa solución
<manel2020> navegador web
<manel2020> uno es servidor el otro es cliente
<curiousx> seh
<buenaventura> manel2020: instalas samba si no lo tienes, configuras el grupo de trabajo, permisos, accesos y listo
<m4v> por eso dije que faltó explicar lo de "python -m SimpleHTTPServer"
<curiousx> tenes que saber la IP local de la maquina que esta compartiendo y desde la otra maquina entras a la carpeta compartida con: http//IP_maquina_compartiendo:8000
<manel2020> curiousx te pregunte (te caiste) si eso tiene relacion con hfs (un aliado que tenia en windows )
<curiousx> no, me desconecte
<m4v> este es un canal de soporte, se supone que aquí no todos entienden lo que significa eso
<manel2020> bueno entoces voy para ubuntu-es-cafe (si le parece bien)
<curiousx> tambien hay un programita grafico que comparte carpetas sobre ssh
<curiousx> no me acuerdo el nombre =P
<manel2020> estoy tratando de montar un vpn (parte de un proyecto mucho mayor)
<mimecar> manel2020: mucha suerte
<manel2020> instale el openvpn segui los 26 pasos, todo ok
<manel2020> el 27 (ultimo)
<manel2020> copiar archivos
<manel2020> upss...
<mimecar> una vpn para una red local?
<manel2020> una vpn para una red remota
<manel2020> estoy en modo "laboratorio" + de 1 red + de 1 equipo
<manel2020> cada equipo esta "a su manera", intento crear un cluster, obviamente hay que crear una infrastructura de comunicacion segura (vpn + ssh).
<manel2020> Luego con cssh, me resultara mas sencillo igualar las configuraciones
<mimecar> tu problema muta cada pocos minutos
<mimecar> dentro de poco querrás crear un sistema operativo
<m4v> manel2020: bueno, pará que tiene que ver Ubuntu con armar un cluster?
<manel2020> que ahora mismo son distintas y loquea.. (no muta, son pequeñas cuestiones que van saliendo)
<m4v> manel2020: si necesitas ayuda con Ubuntu, vale. Pero lo que quieres hacer es más complicado y no es el propósito de este canal.
<manel2020> nada m4v, yo solo pregunte una cosilla (recordemos... como se comparten archivos entre maquinas ubuntu') la respuesta me la facilito mimecar-> compartir... (modo grafico) ...(me sirve)... gracias mimecar
<mimecar> manel2020: se comparte igual que en windows
<manel2020> de modo grafico si (obviamente porque hay soporte "esta instalado"), la cuestion es que ubuntu no lo trae instalado por defecto
<manel2020> ya esta resuelto... gracias
<mwallacesd> Alguien sabe si ya fue reportando el incidente con el menu paste? Por ejemplo si copias un archivo con el mouse desde un directorio y trata de pegarlo en otro directorio el menu paste no enciende, sin embargo funciona pero no enciende... Mi hijo de 4 años se confunde por eso, de hecho el fue quien se dio cuenta... Alguien podria reportarlo por favor en Lauchpad, no he tenido tiempo. Alguna amable alma disponible???
<manel2020> ufff , crei que estaba todo resuelto hasta que me tope con una maquina con xubuntu , no me trae la opcion de compartir... ¿como puedo resolver?
<m4v> mwallacesd: el canal no es para reportar bugs, cuando tengas tiempo reportalo en launchpad o fijate si ya está reportado.
<mwallacesd> Oo...
<mimecar> mwallacesd: pon todas las actualizaciones de la 12.04 y mira si está arreglado
<manel2020> mwallacesd : es posible que paste no se active porque los permisos del origen y/o destino tengan algun tipo de incompatiblidad.
<mimecar> o si está reportado en launchpad
<mwallacesd> No, mimecar y manel2020  ustedes estan equivocados acabo de checar y se trata de un bug ya reportado, que bien, aguardemos la solucion
<mwallacesd> bug 973491
<mwallacesd> Gracias de todas las formas por su tiempo.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> http://pastebin.com/J7msh5bw
<Chuck_Norris> buen pastebin, te dejo mis 10 porotos, te sigo seguime, a favoritos, sos groso sabelo =P
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pues a mi me fue bien
<PakoTM> salu2
<omikron4> salu3
<PakoTM> .. sellamaba mi primo el de montejicar...
<omikron4> en un lugar de....
<omikron4> cual es el problema PakoTM?
<PakoTM> :)
<PakoTM> de momento todo ok
<PakoTM> axias
<PakoTM> por preguntar
<PakoTM> ;)
<PakoTM> a y por devolver el salu..do
<omikron4> bo... pots pasar per #ubuntu-es-cafe que eixe es el puesto per a parlar de altres coses
<omikron4> eso era para PakoTM o francisco marca registrada
<PakoTM> sorry pero yo el portugués basileiro como k no lo chanoo mucho
<PakoTM> mi no entender muy bien que dijo
<PakoTM> estoes para omikron4 ç
<PakoTM> brasileiro*
<itxshell> buenas PakoTM
<PakoTM> itxshell} senas tardes.. compañero
<itxshell> creo qui el de portugal!
<PakoTM> wenas*
<omikron4> PakoTM: era valenciano.. bueno da igual.. el ubuntu-cafe es para decir != problemas ||  soporte
<PakoTM> si
<PakoTM> creo que si
<itxshell> jajaja
<PakoTM> o de por ahí cerca entendí que seria
<PakoTM> omikron4} gracias por la info
<mwallacesd> Y esos mis robotecitos sistematicos que?
<mwallacesd> Como va la crisis ahi en España tios?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Be Right Back
<mwallacesd> Entre o português do Brasil e o português de portugal não existem tantas diferenças como vocês pensam. Quem fala, fala! Quem não fala aprende!
<Deckon> español pro favor
<Deckon> *por
<m4v> parte, para charlar es en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mwallacesd> No era para ti Deckon, no te manifiestes
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> otro amargado m4v, cuanto te estan pagando?
<mwallacesd> Cuanta hipocrisia verdad? Por eso casi no hay nadie por aca, solo moscas y trolls..
<mwallacesd> Mejor me callo...
<mwallacesd> =X
<m4v> ahá..
<mwallacesd> mIn
<mwallacesd> =D
<chilicuil> hola o/
<SrTW> o/
<danialvarezq> Hola
<lalo> hola
<chilicuil> hola la.lo o/
<SrTW> xd
<lalo> :) amm necesito un consejo
<lalo> que distribucion de linux ligera me recomiendan
<lalo> que nosea ubuntu ni xubuntu
<xangua> !lubuntu | lalo
<kubot> lalo: Lubuntu es Ubuntu con !LXDE en lugar de !GNOME como entorno de escritorio, lo que lo hace muy ligero. Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu-es para soporte de Lubuntu.
<lalo> ok dejen checo
<lalo> adios checare lubuntu
<lalo> gracias
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> se puede poner en Ubuntu One varias carpetas sincronizadas?
<itxshell> XD
<Harpagornis> itxshell, ahora tengo una lío con lo de Dropbox y Ubuntu one,xd
<itxshell> por que Harpagornis ?
<xpplus> hola
<chilicuil> hola xpplus o/
<danker> hola
<danker> alguien por aca sabe de algun foro o site donde pueda encontrar solucion a el tema de suspender despues de cerrar tapa d elaptop en ubuntu?
<danker> es que sigo con tal problema y hace un mes que estoy pregunta que pregunta en foros y demas, por aca mismo, nadie sabe que hacerle..
<danker> gracias
<xangua> nadie sabe que hacer con una pregunta que no haz hecho danker
<xangua> suerte
<danker> cierras la tapa de la laptop con opcion xde suspender (sleep) o hibernar, cualquiera d elas dos y no regresas a ubuntu nunca mas, se congela, se queda paralizada, no se, no sale del estado en que se encuentra
<danker> asi de sencillo
<danker> no tengo ati o nvidea, es laptop ASUS K53E Intel CORE i5, 6 GB RAM, 12 GB SWAP, 600 GB HDD
<danker> eso, la laptop perfecta para cualquier distro linux
<chilicuil> pm-suspend danker
<chilicuil> eso solucionara todos tus problemas de suspension, para hibernar $ hibernate #la cosa mas importante despues de eso sera que lo configures para que se manden a llamar en el momento adecuado, tal vez configurando gnome para que los llame en lugar de lo que sea que mande a llamar
<danker> chilicuil: gracias, vere que hago
<kidoARG> buenas gente ! por casualidad alguien aqui tiene un monitor lcd samsung syncmaster 2233?
<danker> chilicuil: pero es algo que esta dando fuerte en la comunidad y no he encontrado solucion hasta ahora en google
<chilicuil> danker: okis, espero que te sirva, no he tenido problemas de suspension & hibernacion desde que voy con esas 2 herramientas
<danker> chilicuil: disculpame, pero la opcion de hibernacion esta desactivada, como le hago para activarla
<cousteau> ¿con más swap?
<cousteau> aunque en ordenadores modernos que tienen docenas de gigas de RAM...
<danker> cousteaus: me dices que com mas swap?
<chilicuil> danker: sudo hibernate
<danker> cousteaus: la swap a este ordenador no le hace falta, solo tiene la swap dos funsiones la usa el ordenador para intercambio de informacion  entre programas ejecutados y menos usados(en caso de que haga falta) y alojar programas en ejecucion en ella en caso de igual manera que la ram fisica no pueda alojarlos por espacio insuficiente
<cousteau> danker, no sé, a lo mejor...  me parece que tiene que haber al menos tanta swap como ram para hibernar, pero no estoy 100% seguro
<danker> cousteau: por lo tanto no hace falta mas swap, aca el problema es otro, peor gracias de igual manera
<cousteau> danker, me parece que hibernar = volcar el contenido de la RAM a la swap
<danker> cousteau: no, no es 100% asi
<cousteau> pero no sé si se puede hacer para que se guarde en otro sitio en vez de swap
<danker> cousteau: no siempre, a no ser que crees una funsion que derive en ello
<danker> cousteau: la ram permanece activa mientras exista corriente en el ordenador... ahora en el caso de hibernar, debes decirle si quieres que se alojen los programas en em hdd o en la swap
<danker> cousteau: es decir que puedes tener ficheros de intercambio y particion swap de intercambio segun gustes
<cousteau> sí, claro...  la swap puede ser un archivo en vez de una partición
<danker> cousteau: el tema aca es otro, es con respecto a sleep suspender, la compu se queda ensendida pero usando poca bateria, en modo ahorro, hasta una semana puede estar asi... (
<cousteau> pero tiene que estar creada
<cousteau> ah, hablas de suspender?
<cousteau> creo que "hibernar" es "suspender a disco"
<cousteau> (al menos eso me dice a mí al apagar)
<danker> cousteau: en mi caso es una particion, innecesariamente para mi con 12 GB, pero es que temia que ubuntu necesitara mecanicamente ver que era el doble d ela ram, y ya comprobe que no la usa para nada, siempre se encuentra en 0%
<cousteau> siempre me lío, por eso prefiero "suspender a RAM" y "suspender a disco"
<danker> cousteau: ahora en el caso de ubuntu, desde la version 11.04 si mal no recuerdo la opcion de hibernar (en mi caso) me aparece desabilitada
<cousteau> bueno...  si tienes más swap que ram, sea lo que sea, mi hipótesis es incorrecta
<cousteau> (pero sigo pensando que para hibernar a disco se necesita swap)
<danker> cousteau: lo que dices esta muy bien, solo que en mi caso no procede, gracias... ademas de que en varios tipos de PCs-Laptop modernas, de esta generacion i3, i5, i7, esta sucediendo mucho, ya se ha reportado como un bug de ubuntu sin solucion
<danker> chilicuil: ahora probe y fue todo bien, aunque tube que forzar el apagado, pero cuando encendi otra vez, aparecio todo igual, es una buena variante... gracias... seguire buscando
<chilicuil> danker: buena suerte =)
<Guest50900> hola amigos, hace unos dias lei que salio una actualizacion de los drivers nvidia poruqe el anterior tenia algunos problemas con las placas de video como por ejemplo la mia que es serie 6, el tema es que ahora quiero actualizarlo pero no se como
<Guest50900> alguien me da una mano?
<cousteau> Guest50900, no se actualiza solo desde repositorios?
<Guest50900> al parecer no, el que tengo instalado es el 295.40 que es el anterior, y el 295.49 no me sale para actualizar
<cousteau> 295.49 está en los repos de quantal
<cousteau> y me suena que los llevan bastante al día, probablemente hagan un backport
<cousteau> o lo pongan en "precise-updates"
<cousteau> si no hay más remedio también se puede instalar a mano, pero no lo recomiendo, es complicado
<chilicuil> o tomar el paquete de quetzal e instalarlo en precise =)
<cousteau> que no te oiga 1n1t
<cousteau> ...o yo mismo
<init> lol
<cyberplop> alguien sabe de nodejs y javascript... nesecito una ayudita
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-08
<curiousx> cyberplop: /j #javascript
<danker> curiosx: problema solucionado, al final encontre algo de referencia en la web.. gracias
<chilicuil> danker: como lo has hecho?
<cyberplop> !ssh
<kubot> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<cyberplop> el puerto ssh es el 22?
<chilicuil> cyberplop: sip
<cyberplop> listo!
<cyberplop> chilicuil: que nota la herramienta de analizador de disco... uno puede analizar disco en la nube :)
<chilicuil> cyberplop: mmmm, no entiendo que sentido tiene eso, analizar discos que no son mios?
<cyberplop> chilicuil: no!!! cuando tienes un servidor, en la nube muchas veces quieres saber en donde se le esta llendo todo el espacio!
<cyberplop> chilicuil: digamos... tiene un server de 3 gb en el disco duro.... y no quieres que se llene asi es mas facil revisarlo
<chilicuil> cyberplop: no basta df -h?
<cyberplop> chilicuil: ... tambien funciona...
<cyberplop> chilicuil: pero es mas grafico  el analizador de archivos :P
<cyberplop> rayos como detesto vim
<chilicuil> que, como te atreves!
<chilicuil> vim rlz!
<chilicuil> xD
<chilicuil> cyberplop: ok, ya entendi, me parecio confuso encontrar, analizador de disco y nube en la misma sentencia
<chilicuil> lo adoptarias?
<chilicuil> lol!, sry, wrong window xD
<cyberplop> chilicuil: eres de la iglesa vim?
<chilicuil> cyberplop: o/
<santiagoward2001> hola, a alguien le paso que los botones de las ventanas en untity se muevan a la derecha cuando acceden a traves de vnc en ubuntu 12.04?
<santiagoward2001> *unity
<danker> chilicuil: sigue por ahi?
<cyberplop> santiagoward2001:  hola!
<santiagoward2001> hola cyberplop!
<curiousx> hi! santiagoward2001
<santiagoward2001> hi curiousx
<cyberplop> cuentame.... que paso!
<santiagoward2001> estaba conectado a mi computadora desde mi laptop a traves de vnc y de golpe los botones de las barras de tareas se hicieron mas grandes (al estilo gnome-shell) y los botones de metacity se movieron a la derecha
<santiagoward2001> reinicie la sesion, y los botones de las barras se arreglaron, pero los de metacity seguian a la derecha
<santiagoward2001> lo arregle, pero es la tercera vez que me pasa
<cyberplop> y si utilizas teamviewer?
<curiousx> y si usas mikogo?
<curiousx> http://www.mikogo.com
<cyberplop> curiousx: mejor ssh ejejej
<curiousx> aunque... ubuntu trae vino preinstalado
<curiousx> se lo encuentra como: "Compartir escritorio"
<curiousx> y tambien trae el cliente preinstalado
<santiagoward2001> si, esto me pasa usando vino como servidor y remmina como cliente, no probe otras alternativas
<curiousx> prova con mikogo y/o teamviewer
<curiousx> probar
<init> teamviewer? por que usar cosas privativas que corren via WINE?
<curiousx> cosas privativas que corren en wine: http://goo.gl/PyzjH
<curiousx> seh bueno mi idolo es richard stallman pero lo hago por curiosidad y si funciona pus para mi no queda otra
<curiousx> por ejemplo con noveau no puedo correr Urban Terror, si o si, tengo que usar el driver privativo de nvidia =(
<m4v> curiousx: no es novedad, yo tampoco con el libre de ati
<curiousx> seh los drivers graficas son un dolor de cabeza
<m4v> curiousx: y eso va a ser todo lo que diga porque no estas en el canal de charla.
<m4v> ;)
<xkinder> m4v, cual es el canal de charla?
<init> !ot xkinder
<kubot> xkinder: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<m4v> xkinder: #ubuntu-es-cafe, está en el topic
<curiousx> pero en windows tambien dan sus problemas, yo con el driver 280.xx tenia problemas con el cooler, se me recalentaba la placa tanto en linux como en windows, el driver 270 para windows tambien crasheaba, ahora ban como por el 296 en windows nosotros 295.40
<curiousx> perdon el 295.70* crasheba etc
<cyberplop> curiousx: todos los drives y todo el software tiene problemas y errores... es normal
<curiousx> seh
<curiousx> pero las versiones estables no deberian tenerlos
<cyberplop> curiousx: si y no... "no deberian" no!! deberian tener menos problemas y errores
<xkinder> tnks
<cyberplop> Alguien tiene preguntas???? por que yo si. Pero aqui no me las responden :S
<m4v> !ask cyberplop
<kubot> cyberplop: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<cyberplop> cual es la mejor forma de visualizar imagenes por html si directamente en data:base64 o en url ????????
<cyberplop> y mas rapida!
<cronos2000> eso es una pregunta para webmasters no tiene nada que ver con Ubuntu
<cyberplop> cronos2000: es que m4v quiso que preguntara :S
<m4v> cyberplop: no pero cronos2000 tiene razón, este canal es para soporte Ubuntu. Pensé que tenías una pregunta sobre Ubuntu.
<m4v> cyberplop: pasa eso tenemos #ubuntu-es-cafe, aunque te adelanto que no tengo idea que es lo que quieres hacer.
<m4v> para eso*
<cyberplop> m4v: jejej ok
<init> cyberplop: es para el ot, pero calculo que seria mas rapido el url por que es menos contenido ... el base64 esta expandido digamos.. :D
<cyberplop> gracias init :)
<tkw-one> buenas, busco un proxy que me permita ingresar al irc-hispano... saben de alguno??
<m4v> tkw-one: para saltear un ban? no.
<m4v> tkw-one: de todas formas, el canal es de soporte Ubuntu :)
<tkw-one> m4v: porque usted siempre anda pensando en banear y cosas de represion... eso no es bueno para la salud....
<m4v> tkw-one: estoy bien, gracias.
<tkw-one> m4v: pues voy a usar el proxi desde ubuntu.
<m4v> igual, querer conectarse irc-hispano no es relevante al canal.
<tkw-one> m4v: si sabes de algun proxi... es tan amable y me lo dice....
<m4v> tkw-one: no no se de ninguno, y honestamente ya. Estas en offtopic.
<tkw-one> m4v:  a todas ... usted me quito en ban de este canal o se vencio...???
<m4v> tkw-one: lo saqué yo de motu proprio. Si quieres discutir algo más sobre tu ban anterior por favor entra a #ubuntu-es-ops.
<HoNgOuRu> hola, donde puedo ver la lista de repositorio que puedo agregar con add-apt-repository ?
<init> en launchpad? :P
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<m4v> pero no existe tal lista. En general si ves un programa que te interesa y tiene un ppa lo usas :p
<HoNgOuRu> no me encuentra el paquete que estoy buscando
<HoNgOuRu> m4v, no se como hacer
<HoNgOuRu> ejemplo
<HoNgOuRu> pongo sudo apt-get install ssvncviewer
<HoNgOuRu> y no esta
<HoNgOuRu> es porque me falta el repositorio
<HoNgOuRu> donde veo como se llama para añadir su repositorio ?
<m4v> HoNgOuRu: tendrías que buscar el sitio de los que desarrollan ssvncviewer y ver si tienen un repositorio disponible.
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<m4v> HoNgOuRu: muchas veces no hay uno, solo el código fuente y hay que compilar
<HoNgOuRu> ok, busco esto porque antes de pasarme a lxde desde apt-get tenia ese repositorio
<HoNgOuRu> lo instalaba y desinstalaba 2x3
<HoNgOuRu> desde apt
<HoNgOuRu> -get
<m4v> HoNgOuRu: de todas formas te digo que instalar muchos repositorios extraños no es recomendable a no ser que sepas lo que estas haciendo. Pueden provocar rotura de paquetes etc
<HoNgOuRu> m4v si, soy conciente de eso
<HoNgOuRu> pero es solo para agregar los de amsn, ssvncviewer mysql
<Deckon> HoNgOuRu, no es ssvnc el paquete que estas buscando?
<HoNgOuRu> si es ese entonces lo tengo :p
<m4v> mysql está en los repositorios oficiales
<HoNgOuRu> m4v si
<Deckon> HoNgOuRu, usa apt-cache search para buscar en tu repo
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<HoNgOuRu> Deckon, gracias
<HoNgOuRu> encontre varias cosas
<HoNgOuRu> esto es mejor porque no sabia bien el nombre del paquete
<HoNgOuRu> como era ese que servia para hacer vistas, tipo que ejecute dmesg cada ciertos segundos
<HoNgOuRu> o ifconfig
<HoNgOuRu> no me refiero a cronjobs
<HoNgOuRu> (como era ese COMANDO) me falto
<cyberplop> ....???
<cyberplop> HoNgOuRu: quieres que en X segundo se ejecute un comando ??
<HoNgOuRu> no
<nycko> cyberplop: at
<HoNgOuRu> era un comando que iba antes de lo que queria ejecutar, y le creaba vistas
<HoNgOuRu> como el ancho de las columnas o algo asi
<HoNgOuRu> y que lo corriera 1 vez cada segundo
<nycko> HoNgOuRu: at
<HoNgOuRu> ese!
 * nycko hizo la buena accion del dia, ahora se va a dormir
<cyberplop> nycko: vistas??
<HoNgOuRu> no, no era at
<nycko> cyberplop: no se, no lei todo lo que decia HoNgOuRu, solo que queria algo como cron
<HoNgOuRu> cancelen la buena accion del dia
<cyberplop> HoNgOuRu: ???
<cyberplop> HoNgOuRu:  killall ???
<init> kill -9 -1
<init> :3
<nycko> uh, no puedo ir a dormir entonces
<HoNgOuRu> no me acuerdo el nombre.... era algo corto
<nycko> HoNgOuRu: watch
<HoNgOuRu> si si
<cyberplop> HoNgOuRu: que hacia el comando?
<HoNgOuRu> anda a dormir
<HoNgOuRu> era ese
<HoNgOuRu> te lo ganaste! jajaja
<nycko> HoNgOuRu: watch -d -n SEGUNDOS CMD
<HoNgOuRu> si
<HoNgOuRu> gracias
<nycko> uso el -d porque me gusta ver como cambian los numeritos :P
<nycko> bueno, ahora si
<nycko> nos leemos tomorrow
<cyberplop> nycko: ok nos vemos!!
<HoNgOuRu> chau gracias
<cyberplop> !hola somosbarrigas:
<kubot> cyberplop: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<cyberplop> rayos... asi no es el comando
<hit> hola
<hit> alguien que sepa como pedo hacer sonar  mi xubuntu
<hit> puedo ??
<hit> hace dias que no  me suena
<hit> alguien por ahi ???
<cyberplop> hit: ... sonar
<hit> sin audio
<hit> mejor
<hit> no logro que salga audio de ningun lado ni de los altaboces
<hit> ni de los auriculares
<hit> incluso formatie y no me da sonido
<hit> alguien con alguna indicacion para restaurar mi audio en xubuntu 11.10
<hit> ??????
<Itxshell> buenas noches
<hit> buenas
<hit> como va ???
<Itxshell> bien hit
<hit> :P
<hit> bien
<hit> de donde eres???
<Itxshell> de mi casa y Ud.ñ
<Itxshell> Ud.*
<hit> de mi casa tanbien
<Itxshell> :-[ somos vecinos entonces
<hit> sip
<hit> sabes algo de alsa o de audio player por casualidad viejo ???
<Itxshell> solo entra por la consola alsamixer
<hit> yaestoy ahi
<Itxshell> y revisa que tengas activado el audio
<Itxshell> ok
<hit> activado
<Itxshell> entonces revisa los niveles de volumen
<hit>  al 100 el maestro
<hit> solo bajo los beep y el mic
<Itxshell> aun asi no te funciona?
<hit> nop
<Itxshell> revisa si tienes el controlador instalado o si necesitas el privativo
<hit> no logro que e de audio
<hit> ????
<hit> como hago eso ???
<Itxshell> revisa controladores adicionales
<hit> todo instalado
<hit>  los de pulse audio =
<hit> incluso pareciese que esta sonando pero no suena
<hit> esta recien formateado
<hit>  con  todos los codes y updateado
<hit> alguna idea de como   que me de audio
<hit> ?????
<Itxshell> podria ser que en la configuracion de audio no tengas habilitada la salida donde conectaste el parlante
<Itxshell> mira ya me paso que tenia habilitado el puerto frontal y no me funcionaba el posterior
<Itxshell> revisa eso
<cyberplop> Itxshell: ya preguntaste si esta encendidos los parlantes y estan conectados (Ese regularmente es el problema)
<hit> lo active desde el sistema recien
<hit> pense que era eso reinicie pero tampoco
<hit>  y estoy probando el audio interno
<Itxshell> bueno hit no parece novato creo que el sabe bien como conectar un parlante y encenderlo
<Itxshell> probaste con audifonos hit
<hit> llevo como 2 sip
<cyberplop> Itxshell: la otra vez.. se me olvido conectar el mouse e ise tres veses una instalacion :S
<Itxshell> XD
<hit> xd
<hit> suele pasar
<Itxshell> :( no viste que no habia lucita ?
<hit> no  estoy probando el audio interno
<hit> estoy en un nottebook
<Itxshell> :-/hit si el volumen se maneja desde el panel revisa si esta encendido
<cyberplop> hit: algunas veses no suena por que los conectores Alsa no estan dados al conector del sonido externo
<hit> el audio este encendido lo active atraves de la "M" en alsa mixer y lo corrobore desde  el mesclador
<hit> he probado con alsamixer y el pulse audio y  lo mismo no tengo sonido
<init> si estan en MM es que estan muteados
<cyberplop> hit: me recuerda tu problema a una ves que estube 3 meses sin sonido... cuando instale por primeravez linux
<hit> por suerte a alguien mas le ha pasado
<cyberplop> hit: eso fue hace mas de 10 a;os
<hit> :(
<hit> alguna otra conprobacion que haya pasado por alto
<hit> ???
<cyberplop> puedes darle desde consola que hable o que reprousca algo
<cyberplop> nop?
<hit> en estos momentos intento hacer sonar un tema
<hit>  parece como que reproduciese el audio
<hit>  pero no se escucha nada
<hit> ni de los audifonos ni de el audio interno
<hit> que puede estar fallando si gustan les mando los comando des audio para ver si el problema es del nottebokk???
<hit> pero no se que comando necesitan
<hit> alguien con alguna idea de por que no  me da audio ???
<hit> alguien ???
<chilicuil> sip o/
<hit> ...(o_0)...
<hit> mmmmmmmmm
<ElVillano> hello
<hit> holsd
<hit> holas
<Guest32252> hola manes tengo un problem con una laptop z470 lenovo me manda un mensaje de error bien feo
<Guest32252> pci0000:00:ACPI _OSC request failed(AE_ERROR),returned control mask :0X1d
<Guest32252> [drm:intel_dsm_platform_mux_info]*ERROR*MUX INFO call failed
<Guest32252> eso me manda el xdiagnose
<Guest32252>  ahora por error puse mvidia-xconfig como podria solklucionar esto si me aparece la pantalla chikita  encima que la laptop es de 14
<carlos_> man es ya solucione el problem puedo ver a pantalla completa pero ahora demme unas manitos al xorg
<carlos_> mi pantalla se ve grande torpe y el el administrado no puedo cambiar la resolucion en que parte del xorg deberia ir para cambiar esta configuracion
<carlos_> ayudadme coños
<rony_> hello
<rony_> como estan
<rony_> hay alguien?
<rony_> :s
<rony_> necesito ayuda please
<rony_> quien pueda porfavor
<itxshell_> rony_,  haz tu consulta si alguien sabe le responderá
<rony_> tenia instalado windows 7, entonces hic una particion con mis archivos para instalar ubuntu 12.4 pero el cd buteable de ubuntu me formatio todo y utilizo el disco completo borrandome todo hay alguna manera de recuperar esos datos con algun programa desde ubuntu 12.4
<itxshell_> TestDisk
<itxshell_> busca el manual y el programa
<itxshell_> espero le sirva y Ubuntu no hizo eso Ud decidió hacerlo
<rony_> si lo hic sin querer pero penc q utilizaria la particion que avia preparado para esa instalacion
<itxshell_> disculpe pero el pregunta antes si esta seguro debió leer un poco mas le aconsejo se baje el manual de instalación
<itxshell_> había*
<rony_> y otra pregunta, estava utilizando virtualbox para instalar windows 7 virtualmente pero cuando le doy a instalar luego me sale un error que creas q sea?
<itxshell_> es muy difícil  decir algo de este modo intente recuperar lo que tenia si no use el dvd de su sistema para la restaurar el sistema
<itxshell_> luego instale ubuntu como ud lo habia planeado
<rony_> busque el programa pero me sale un programa q dic data rescue sera ese?
<rony_> y hay q pagar para descargarlo
<rony_> ???
<rony_> nadie mas q podria ayudarme?
 * xoan buenas
<Karcelona> buenas!
<Karcelona> alguien me podría confirmar si con Ctrl + Alt + F1 se detiene el modo grafico?
<Karcelona> o simplemente paso a modo texto con el modo grafico activado en segundo plano?
<Karcelona> es que ya he perdido demasiado tiempo buscando por internet como parar el  modo gráfico de una distribución GNU/Linux y nada... solo encontré lo de Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Karcelona> ¿Nadie sabe sobre el tema?
<carnau> Karcelona, ese método que describes lo único que cambia es el display
<carnau> en el F7 tendrás el gráfico
<Karcelona> joder... pues no se que hacer :S
<Karcelona> por que en un ejercicio me piden que pare el modo grafico
<carnau> para no arrancar el módo gráfico puedes pasar al runlevel 3
<Karcelona> me podrias indicar como se hace, por favor?
<carnau> Karcelona, init 3
<Karcelona> perfecto, lo acabo de probar en la maquina virtual con opensuse y parece haber funcionado :D
<Karcelona> init 3 para el modo grafico entonces, verdad?
<carnau> no!, esto te pasará al runlevel 3
<carnau> que no lleva modo gráfico. Pero te parará también todos los servicios que estén en el 5 y no en el 3
<carnau> Karcelona, supongo que si es suse(gnome?), puedes parar el servicio con "service gdm stop"
<carnau> el de kde creo que era kdm, y para unity es lightdm
<carnau> me refiero a que init no es un comando específico para parar el modo gráfico, sino un método para cambiar de runlevel. La mayoría de sistemas arrancan en el 5, que lleva el entorno gráfico. En el 3 no se suele activar, por eso si pasas de uno a otro te quedas sin. De todas formas, los servicios que se cargan en cada rl son configurables.
<Karcelona> es kde, he probado con service kdm stop y no funciona
<Karcelona> me dice que no encuentra ese archivo
<Karcelona> es que esto es para un ejercicio de FP
<Karcelona> y claro, me dicen que tengo ke parar el modo grafico
<Karcelona> y luego me piden parar el modo texto
<Karcelona> así que exactamente no se a que se refieren...
<Karcelona> :S
<Karcelona> en cierto modo, innit 3 es parar el modo grafico
<Karcelona> así que supongo que estoy cumpliendo con el enunciado del ejercicio, no? Xd
<carnau> en suse/kde, parece que es "rcxdm stop".
<Karcelona> voy a probar, gracias por ayudarme :)
<carnau> es una práctica habitual hacerlo así, pero yo no estoy en tu clase, supongo que lo habrá hecho/explicado el profesor antes!
<Karcelona> es que estoy estudiando a distancia y en el material de estudio no lo encuentro
<carnau> ioc?
<Karcelona> sip
<Karcelona> ese es, ioc
<carnau> yo hice uno ahí :-)
<Karcelona> cual hiciste? :O
<carnau> la prueba de acceso
<Karcelona> a universidad o a grado superior de FP?
<carnau> off-topic, si quieres seguimos en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Karcelona> jajaja XD ¿cafe? XD
<Karcelona> oks
<carnau> le llaman así :p
<ricardo_> Hola, quiero actualizar flash player para su uso con google crome. He bajado y desempaquetado el programa desde el sitio de flash player y en las instruciones para su instalacion me indica que busque la ubicacion apropiada para el plugin . Al buscarla en gestor de archivadore salen un  monton de carpetas con plugins y no se cual es la que tengo que seleccionar
<xoan> ricardo_: google chrome trae iuncluído el soporte para flash; no necesitas instalar el complemento de adobe
<ricardo_> Pues que tengo que hacer para actualizarlo, pues estoy abriendo una pagina que tengo que actualizarlo
<ricardo_> Este es el mensaje :To enjoy this site you'll need to update your Flash Player. It's easy, painless and will take
<ricardo_> just a moment...
<xoan> ricardo_: escribe en la barra de direcciones de chrome: about:plugins
<xoan> y mira la versión de Flash
<xoan> comprueba también que sólo tienes, en caso de haber varios, uno activado, el de la versión superior
<ricardo_> xoan: siguiendo tus instucciones encuentro una pagina que vienen varios plugins, pero ninguno para flash player
<xoan> ricardo_: tienes google chrome o chromium?
<ricardo_> chrome
<xoan> pues debería traer flash
<ricardo_> Puedo reinstalarl, si con eso se soluciona el problema
<curiousx> hol4
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Buenas a todos/as,  querria modificar la lista de opciones que me da Gnome Classic al hacer clic-derecho sobre una ventana minimizada en el escritorio de Ubuntu 12.04, porque resulta molesto tener que seleccionar entre tantas opciones y espacios de trabajo, no es como en 10.04... Alguna idea de donde encontrar el fichero de configuración?
<gorthaug> hola
<Karcelona> hola
<Karcelona> alguien sabe como se puede ver el camino absoluto de mi cuenta de usuario en la terminal?
<Deckon> el camino absoluto?
<gorthaug> como puedo hacer que el lanzador de aplicaciones de unity se oculte, en ubuntu 12.04?
<Karcelona> si... así dice mi trabajo XD
<Deckon> /home/usuario?
<Karcelona> Deckon, de lo que se trata es de poner cual comando me muestra el camino absoluto de mi cuenta de usuario (lo que seria /home/usuario)
<Karcelona> sip
<zcom>        pwnded
<zcom> o whoami
<zcom> ahora no recuerdo
<Karcelona> zcom, eso es para mi?
<fzeta> Karcelona: wtf!!
<zcom> si espera
<Karcelona> gracias
<Karcelona> XD
<Karcelona> si, parece ser que mi profesor está loco :)
<zcom> no, yo voy mal
<zcom> como si no hubiera dicho nada
<fzeta> Karcelona: no será htop?
<Deckon> whoami solo dice quien es el usuario, el otro comando no lo conozco
<Karcelona> es que pongo "cd" pero así voy a mi home... pero no lo muestra
<Karcelona> lo pruebo, fzeta
<gorthaug> pwd <-- te muestra el directorio en el que estas
<Deckon> htop no tiene nada que ver
<Karcelona> no, parece ser un programa
<Deckon> htop es un monitor de sistema
<Karcelona> creo que has dado en el clavo, gorthaug
<Karcelona> yo diria que es eso
<Gosset_Inofensiu> PWD
<fzeta> Karcelona: ala, ya tienes tu trabajo hecho... :d
<init> la variable $PWD tambien sirve
<Karcelona> XDDD
<Karcelona> gracias por vuestra ayuda
 * Gosset_Inofensiu está pensando en cambiarse el nick a Garcelona
<Deckon> pero pwd, por ejemplo solo te dice en que directorio estas, si estas en /home/usuario/musica, eso es lo que te mostrara, no donde esta el directorio del usuario
<Karcelona> jajajaja
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pues yo también tengo una pregunta señorEs
<fzeta> Deckon: vamos, una chorrada, ganas de trollear :D
<Karcelona> Deckon, en el anunciado dice: visualiza el camino absoluto del directorio de trabajo en el que te encuentras
<Karcelona> asi que con pwd valdría, no?
<init> si
<Deckon> para eso si pero no para "<Karcelona> Deckon, de lo que se trata es de poner cual comando me muestra el camino absoluto de mi cuenta de usuario (lo que seria /home/usuario)"
<Karcelona> plantee mal la pregunta XD
<Karcelona> la cuestion es que me encontraba en ese directorio y no sabia explicarme para preguntaros eso
<Deckon> user
<Karcelona> pero al fin y al cabo he conseguido una respuesta certera :P
<Deckon> perdon, canal equivocado
<init> para lo que dijiste antes.. > echo $HOME < desde tu shell
<Karcelona> ahora me hacen crear un directorio utilizando "el camino absoluto" XDDDD
<Karcelona> pero esto ya me lo hago yo
<Karcelona> gracias init
<Karcelona> para crear un directorio en /home/user con el nombre de "kokoroko", sería: mkdir /home/user/kokoroko
<Karcelona> no?
<Deckon> si
<Karcelona> es que estoy mirando la guia de ubuntu pero no me deja clara esa accion utilizando "el camino absoluto"
<Karcelona> gracias por confirmarlo Deckon
<gorthaug> Karcelona, si quieres dejar rayado a tu profesor, para lo del home dile esto:  cat /etc/passwd | grep `whoami` | cut -d ":" -f 6
<Karcelona> XDD
<Karcelona> eso que se supone que debe hacer?
<gorthaug> te da tu home
<Karcelona> XD
<Karcelona> prefiero no arriesgarme... estoy haciendo la prueba virtual :P
<gorthaug> muestra el archivo /etc/passwd que es donde esta la información de los usuarios y los grupos del sistema
<Karcelona> nada mas faltaria que suspendiese la prueba y tuviera que repetir el semestre de nuevo
<gorthaug> lo filtra para que sólo muestre el de tu usuario
<gorthaug> y luego de esa linea corta por campos delimitando por : cada campo
<gorthaug> y coge el campo 6
<gorthaug> que es el home del usuario
<Karcelona> pues vaya rayada se pega y todo para hacer lo mismo XD
<gorthaug> ya...
<gorthaug> pero.... es información más veraz xD
<Karcelona> XDD
<gorthaug> bueno, yo tengo un problemilla con el launcher de unity en ubuntu 12.04, a ver quien me puede ayudar.... no puedo ocultarlo
<Karcelona> la barra te refieres?
<gorthaug> si, el lanzador de aplicaciones
<Karcelona> ahora te digo
<Karcelona> el otro dia lo hice
<Karcelona> ves a configuracion del sistema > Apariencia > Ocultar automaticamente el lanzador > On
<Deckon> gorthaug, si en las configuracion no tienes esa opcion con myunity puedes
<init> sed -n "s/`whoami`.*:\(.*\):.*/\1/gp" /etc/passwd
<Karcelona> lo probé pero resulta un poco frustrante tener que esperar a que aparezca
<gorthaug> joer, gracias Karcelona.... y yo aquí instalandome dconf-editor y mirando en el arbol de aplicaciones...
<Karcelona> XDDD
<gorthaug> Karcelona, esque estoy en un netbook y con la pantalla que tiene pues...
<Deckon> Karcelona, puedes bajar el tiempo de respuesta del dock
<Splashman> hola alguien sabe porque no me inicia conky cuando arranco el pc automaticamente
<Karcelona> de todos modos me frusta tener que dirigir el cursor a la izquierda, luego mover de nuevo el cursor hasta el icono que quiero y así cada vez que quiero maximizar una aplicacion o abrir otra
<Karcelona> no se si soy anormal... pero me gusta tener todo ordenado, así que minimizo bastante las aplicaciones
<Karcelona> la idea de gnome shell me ponia nervioso XDD
<Deckon> Splashman, lanza conky desde terminal y ve que errores regresa
<Karcelona> por cierto, que comando puedo usar para crear 3 directorios a la vez?
<Karcelona> era algo de dos puntos... ¿puede ser?¿
<Splashman> deckon no lanza ningun error funciona perfectamente
<Deckon> Splashman, como lo estas lanzando al inicio?
<Splashman> primero intente ponerlo simplemente en aplicaciones al inicio
<Splashman> despues hice un script con sleep 30
<Splashman> pero no se si lo he hecho bien
<Deckon> pasa la linea que estas usando para lanzarlo
<Karcelona> en linux es mas facil crear varios directorios a la vez que en MS-DOS
<Deckon> Karcelona, como lo hiciste?
<Deckon> mkdir dir1 dir2?
<Karcelona> mkdir dir1 dir2 dir3
<Karcelona> exacto
<Deckon> ok
<Karcelona> en ms-dos recuerdo que era con dos puntos o algo asi
<Splashman> para lanzarlo simplemente escribo conky y se lanza
<Splashman> desde la terminal
<Splashman> y arranca bien
<Splashman> y ejecuto el script de inicio desde terminal tmb y tmb se inicia
<Splashman> y hace el sleep 30 tmb
<Deckon> ajam, muestrame la linea de bash
<Karcelona> Copie el archivo de sistema /etc/motd dentro del directorio actual (ppaf) referenciado con ruta relativa.
<Splashman> #!/bin/bash
<Splashman> sleep 30 &&	# 0 good for Xfce - use 20 to 30 for Gnome
<Karcelona> Se refiere a cp /etc/motd .
<Splashman> conky  &
<Karcelona> ?
<Deckon> Splashman, sleep 10s conky &
<Deckon> prueba con esa linea
<Deckon> si quieres solo comenta las lineas que ya tienes
<Splashman> le quito los simbolos &&?
<Splashman> a la primera linea?
<Deckon> Splashman, solo 1
<Deckon>  pero el sleep no deberia tener &
<Splashman> ok
<Deckon> prueba con la linea que te pase asi talcual
<Splashman> voy a probarlo a ver
<gorthaug> una pregunta... en unity se puede cambiar el tamaño del panel superior?
<Deckon> tal vez con gconf
<Karcelona> no te sabria decir.. creo que si, pero de forma "no oficial"
<Karcelona> por cierto, ¿alguno/a de vosotros/as nota alguna diferencia de consumo de procesador entre unity y unity2D?
<gorthaug> bueno, pues a trastear con el gconf-editor
<Splashman> nope sigue sin arrancar
<Splashman> uso 12.04 amd64 por cierto
<Deckon> cre un archivo .xinitrc en tu home y hai pon la linea de conky y prueba
<Deckon> *crea
<Splashman> ok
<ELETRONICO_HW> señores buenas tardes
<Splashman> lo añado tambien a aplicaciones al inicio?+
<itxshell> buenas tardes ELETRONICO_HW
<ELETRONICO_HW> como se que el servidor apache esta ejecutando?
<Deckon> Splashman, no
<Splashman> Deckon la otra regla la apago?
<Deckon> si
<Splashman> ok
<ELETRONICO_HW> una ayudita por favor
<Karcelona> personalmente no tengo ni idea, ELECTRONICO_HW
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<Karcelona> por cierto
<Splashman> Deckon nada+
<Karcelona> como puedo copiar un archivo de texto que no existe con el comando cp?
<Splashman> no ha funcionado
<Karcelona> que modofocador uso?
<Karcelona> +modificador
<Deckon> copiar un archivo que no existe?
<Deckon> Splashman, pues ni idea
<Karcelona> si Deckon
<Karcelona> me mandan a copiar el archivo /etc/motd, pero este no existe
<Deckon> Karcelona, eso no se puede, priemro tienes que crear un archivo y luego ya lo puedes mover
<Splashman> gracias de todos modos despues del curro seguire intentandolo
<ELETRONICO_HW> como puedo Karcelona sabes como comprobar que php este corriendo?
<Splashman> porque tampoco inicia el cadence al arranque
<ELETRONICO_HW> perdon apache2
<Splashman> parece que hay algo mal ahi
<Karcelona> ELECTRONICO_HW, no tengo ni idea de ese tipo de temas XD
<Karcelona> lo lamento
<Deckon> Karcelona, lo que yo haria seria touch motd y luego mv /etc/motv otro/directorio
<Splashman> es una instalacion limpia practicamente
<Deckon> me voy
<Splashman> gracias Deckon
<Karcelona> es que es extraño, Deckon, por que mira lo que me piden:
<Karcelona> Copie el archivo de sistema /etc/motd dentro del directorio actual  referenciado con ruta relativa
<Karcelona> pero al intentar copiarlo con cp /etc/motd .
<Karcelona> me dice que no existe...
<Karcelona> XD
<Karcelona> al parecer a otros alumnos les ha pasado igual, pero dicen haberlo solucionado con una opcion de cp (cp -?)
<Karcelona> he mirado que opcion puede ser con cp --help
<Karcelona> pero no encuentro nada que me pueda ayudar
<saranpio> hola a todos buenas tardesç
<Karcelona> hola saranpio
<Karcelona> Deckon, no se te ocurre que puede ser?
<saranpio> sobre que problema escriben?
<Karcelona> saranpio: tengo un ejercicio que dice asi:
<Karcelona> Copie el archivo de sistema / etc / motd dentro del directorio actual (ppaf) referenciado con ruta relativa
<Karcelona> el problema surge cuando me dice que no existe el archivo
<Karcelona> al ejecutar el comando "cp /etc/motd ."
<saranpio> pero ese archivo tendria que estar ya creado?
<Karcelona> me parece que no
<Karcelona> he leido que se puede hacer con alguna opcion del comando cp
<Karcelona> pero no se cual..
<Karcelona> se te ocurre cual puede ser, saranpio?
<saranpio> no Karcelona
<Karcelona> seguiré probando/buscando
<Karcelona> gracias por tu interes
<saranpio> de nada
<Karcelona> :O
<ELETRONICO_HW> alguien me podria ayudar?
<Karcelona> creo que lo encontré!
<Karcelona> cp -r /etc/motd .
<saranpio> ayudar en que ELETRONICO_HW
<ELETRONICO_HW> saranpio: instale apache2
<ELETRONICO_HW> aplique /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<saranpio> listo no puedo ayudarte no uso apache
<ELETRONICO_HW> decia reiniciando pero no al 100% que este ejecutando
<Virus69> como se llama el tema gdm de ubuntu 12.04 y la ruta donde esta ese thema?
<xangua> Virus69: ubuntu usa lighdm ahora
<Virus69> xangua, ok si eso lei pero quiero saer la ruta donde esta el thema
<xangua> ni idea, sorry
<Karcelona> una preguntita más, por favor
<Karcelona> como puedo visualizar un directorio con sus subdirectorios en forma de arbol?
<Virus69> Karcelona, pero lo busca de manera visual o desde la terminal?
<Karcelona> desde terminal (puedes tratarme de tu XD)
<Karcelona> busco el comando que me permita ver en arbol un directorio
<Karcelona> no se si me explico bien, Virus69 :S
<Virus69> Karcelona, ok si se puede visualizar asi
<Virus69> Karcelona, ya t digo como
<Karcelona> muchas gracias
<ELETRONICO_HW> Virus69:
<ELETRONICO_HW> alo
<ELETRONICO_HW> una ayudita
<ELETRONICO_HW> con apache2
<saranpio> hola me dicen algun canal de este server que entra mas gente que aca y escriban mucho (en español)
<Virus69> Karcelona, abre n-autilus y has la combinacion de tecla ctrl + 2
<Karcelona> es que tiene que ser por terminal
<Karcelona> onligatoriamente
<Karcelona> ups
<Karcelona> obligatoriamente
<Virus69> Karcelona, y asi la puedes ver los directorios en forma de arbol
<Virus69> Karcelona, ah ok
<Karcelona> yo me referia a un comando con el cual pueda ver en la terminal la estructura de un directorio en forma de arbol
<Virus69> oye yo usaba una manejador de archivo en la termianl dejame acordarme del nombre
<Karcelona> no te molestes
<Karcelona> lo ke me piden es un comando sin instalar ningun software..
<Karcelona> quizas te referias a tree
<Virus69> Karcelona, ok nuca lo habia ilntentado asi lo mucho que puedes mostrar en arbol son los procesos
<Karcelona> jum... eso quiere decir que me va a tocar ver hasta la ultima pagina del google XDDD
<ELETRONICO_HW> Virus69: me puedes ayudar
<Virus69> Karcelona, esto es lo que buscas http://www.jabox.com.ar/2009/06/04/listar-directorios-en-forma-de-arbol-o-tree-para-linux/
<Virus69> ELETRONICO_HW, que paso amigo disculpame que me tarde
<ELETRONICO_HW> tranquilo :)
<Virus69> ELETRONICO_HW, en que t puedo ayudar
<ELETRONICO_HW> por favor, necesito entender q pasa con mi apache2, lo instale , en el directorio var/www coloque una pagina en .html
<Karcelona> gracias Virus69! puede que sea lo que estaba buscando :D
<ELETRONICO_HW> el host es : bulnews.zapto.org
<Virus69> a mi funciona y me muestra los dir en arbol
<Virus69> Karcelona, pega el comando en la terminal
<ELETRONICO_HW> alo?
<ELETRONICO_HW> xd
<Virus69> ELETRONICO_HW,  te leo amigo
<Virus69> ELETRONICO_HW, continua
<ELETRONICO_HW> al momento que digito en mi navegador : bulnews.zapto.org/index.html , me aparece la opcion de descargar el archivo index.html
<ELETRONICO_HW> jajaj, no entiendo nada
<Virus69> ELETRONICO_HW, ya le diste los permisos al dir /var/www?
<ELETRONICO_HW> permiso? no, solamente hice apt-get install apache2, mas nada
<ELETRONICO_HW> o.0
<Virus69> ELETRONICO_HW, ya creaste el archivo index.html?
<ELETRONICO_HW> si
<Virus69> ok bueno mira apache2 solo instalaste el servidor y por lo que tubiste que crear tu cuenta de usuario
<ELETRONICO_HW> test.html, tambien
<ELETRONICO_HW> cuenta de usuario? :S
<Virus69> ELETRONICO_HW, pero no entinedo que vinculacion tiene el archivo .html con el servidor apache?
<ELETRONICO_HW> me dijeron q tenia q tener instalado apache para que tubiera mi .html online
<ELETRONICO_HW> no?
<Virus69> ELETRONICO_HW, umm no necesariamente
<Virus69> ELETRONICO_HW, apache es para crear un servidor web, normalmente lo usan lo que desarrollan pag en CMS
<ELETRONICO_HW> entonces que debo hacer para visualizar mi pagina web .html?
<ELETRONICO_HW> ella es 100% html
<ELETRONICO_HW> no tiene php
<Virus69> ELETRONICO_HW, o usar apache para crear un hosting
<ELETRONICO_HW> si, mi pc seria hosting de mi web
<Stacole> exit
<coleix> empathy tiene soporte para hacer descargas en irc? xdcc creo que es el protocolo
<curiousx> aloha!
<ELETRONICO_HW> alguien me puede ayudar con apache?
<Chuck_Norris> !ask | ELETRONICO_HW
<kubot> ELETRONICO_HW: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Chuck_Norris> !patience | ELETRONICO_HW
<kubot> ELETRONICO_HW: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ELETRONICO_HW> instale apache2, apt-get install apache2
<ELETRONICO_HW> coloque mi pagina 100% html en var/www index.html y al tratar de ver la pagina, me descarga el html
<ELETRONICO_HW> no entiendo el pq
<mwallacesd> !helphim Chuck_Norris | ELETRONICO_HW
<kubot> mwallacesd: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Chuck_Norris> ELETRONICO_HW: en la barra del navegador escribi http://127.0.0.1
<mwallacesd> Hahahahahahaha
<ELETRONICO_HW> mwallacesd: loq pasa q trato de configurar un servidor sin entorno grafico
<ELETRONICO_HW> solo shell
<mwallacesd> Hola ELETRONICO_HW que tal como te va hermano? Ya probaste lo que dice el famozisimo Chuck_Norris y aun así de despliega el codigo???
<mwallacesd> http://localhost
<mwallacesd> =)
<ELETRONICO_HW> insisto... mwallacesd estoy revisando el servidor por ssh
<ELETRONICO_HW> me encuentro a 100 km del servidor , estoy por consola
<mwallacesd> sale
<mwallacesd> pasame la ip
<mwallacesd> puedo ver si funciona desde aqui, Mexico
<mwallacesd> =)
<coleix> empathy tiene para descargar por irc xdcc? no consigo en google un plugin o nada por el estilo
<k2nt23> algunas recomendaciones para optimizar ubuntu 12.04 y apache2
<Vero2> hola, una consulta. Voy a instalar Precise y quiero mantener mi home actual. Basta con no indicar que se formatee esa partición?
<Deckon> asi es pero ten en cuenta que las configuraciones entre versiones puede traer problemas
<Vero2> Deckon qué clase de problemas?
<coleix> te recomiendo que borres los archivos .nombre desde el live
<Vero2> .nombre??
<Deckon> Vero2, por ejemplo que no te inicie aecuadamente el entorno o alguna aplicacion
<Deckon> *adecuadamente
<Vero2> además actualmente está todo bajo ext.3 y Precise es ext.4
<coleix> . antes de nombre, los archivos de configuracion. Te recomiendo que los borres menos el de thunderbird si lo usas para el correo
<Vero2> coleix no te entiendo
<Deckon> Vero2, las aplicaciones guardan su configuraciones ocultas en tu home
<Deckon> eso son archivos que se encuentran como .archvio
<coleix> los archivos ocultos que son de configuracion tienen un "." antes del nombre de la carpeta o archivo
<Deckon> justo por esas configuraciones es que puedes tener problemas
<Vero2> ok pero entonces no hay forma de guardar mi home?
<coleix> dale ctrl+h para que verifiques, desde un live cd lo puedes borrar usando en el terminal gksudo nautilus despues de montar el hdd
<Deckon> se puede desde el mismo sistema sin necesidad del live
<coleix> no da error Deckon? bueno yo lo hice desde el live por si acaso.
<Deckon> Vero2, a que t e refieres, la particion queda intacta mientas no indiques que se formatee
<Deckon> coleix, no, no da
<Deckon> eso archivos se vueven a crear en tu proximo inicio
<Deckon> *vuelven
<Vero2> un momento que voy a confirmar esos archivos
<coleix> alguien sabe como habilitar fax a pc en una impresora hp todo en uno? para que no imprima el fax, si no que me llegue a la pc.
<coleix> en hplip no me sale esa opcion
<coleix> nadie tiene idea? al parecer puedo enviar fax desde el pc pero no recibirlo, hay algun otro programa como hplip que conoscan?
<chilicuil> hola o/
<Vero2> Deckon recien los encuentro porque no estaba marcado ver archivos ocultos. Todos esos tienen un punto delante
<Vero2> y están en mi carpeta personal
<Deckon> si
<Vero2> todos esos hay que borrarlos entonces
<Deckon> si si es que no que no te interesa guardar ninguna configuracion
<Vero2> Deckon me voy a fijar.
<Vero2> Ahora, qué pasa con ext3 y ext4? No va a haber conflictos?
<Deckon> Vero2, nop
<Vero2> ok, gracias
<coleix> thunderbird por si lo usas para los correos es bueno dejarlo, tambien acuerdate de usar el mismo nombre de usuario y clave cuando instales
<Deckon> Vero2, lo que podrias hacer es reinstalar, y si tienes algun problema ya borras los archivos ocultos
<Deckon> o creas otro usuario
<Vero2> coleix, justamente estaba averiguando cómo puedo exportar los mails y adress book de Thunderbird
<Vero2> Deckon dices instalar encima de lo que tengo?
<Deckon> Vero2, instalar el sistema en tu particion / y marcar tu home como tal
<Vero2> Deckon, estuve leyendo la Guía Ubuntu y dice que se puede particionar antes de instalar y no durante la instalación. Sabes algo de éso?
<Deckon> Vero2, puedes particionar antes o en el asistente que te pone en la instalacion
<Deckon> eso eligiendo el particionado personalisado
<Vero2> sí, hasta ahora usé el asistente siempre
<Vero2> y tambien quiero mantener mis actuales Bookmarks pero todavía no sé cómo hacerlo
<coleix> es la opcion que dice "otra cosa" o algo asi, es la 3era opcion, la primera es upgrade, la 2da es borrar todo (pero no estoy seguro).
<Deckon> firefox me parece ya permite sincronizar mediante una cuenta
<Chuck_Norris> seh
<coleix> usa chrome o chromium y usas la cuenta de gmail
<Chuck_Norris> en preferencias hay una pestaña que se llama "Sync"
<Vero2> coleix tengo Speedy
<Vero2> probé chrome pero no me gustó mucho
<coleix> para mi es bueno la sincronizacion con gmail, docs y cloud print. guarda los favoritos en un usb, o no borres la carpeta de configuracion del explorador.
<Vero2> sí, tendré que tener cuidado con lo que borro
<Chuck_Norris> Vero2: no queres perder los favoritos de firefox?
<Vero2> claro, no los quiero perder
<Chuck_Norris> yo recien vuelvo, estaba perdido en la blogsfera =P
<Vero2> creí que estabas peleando con alguien ;-)
<Chuck_Norris> Vero2: hace un backup de los favoritos apretando las teclas: Ctrl + Shift + O
<Chuck_Norris> luego hace un click sobre la pestaña: Importar y Backup
<coleix> alguien a probado el ultima que sale nuevo en el software center?
<Vero2> Chuck_Norris:  pero no sería exportar?
<Chuck_Norris> finalmente click sobre "backup" indica donde guardaras el archivo .json y listo
<Chuck_Norris> luego para importar el .json que contiene todos tus favoritos: Ctrl + Shift + O
<Vero2> Chuck_Norris: pero todo éso va a estar en el disco o sea el backup
<Chuck_Norris> click en "Restaurar" > "Elijir un archivo" navegar hasta el archivo .json generado > "click en abrir" > te apare una advertencia, aceptala y listo
<Chuck_Norris> a todo esto se me apago mi cigarro =(
<Chuck_Norris> vero
<Vero2> estás leyendo lo que te escribo?????
<coleix> guardalo en un usb y listo.
<Chuck_Norris> subi el .json a la nuve, por ejemplo subilo a ubuntuone
<Chuck_Norris> yo siempre hago ese proceso
<Vero2> uh nunca lo usé
<Chuck_Norris> tambien un usb por que no
<coleix> y dropbox?
<Chuck_Norris> es mas si quieren les paso mi .json =P
<Vero2> tengo un usb de 4 Gib,
<Chuck_Norris> el archivo pesa muy pero muy poco
<Chuck_Norris> por que es un archivo de texto
<Vero2> no solo de texto
<Vero2> yo tengo Bookmarks de música tambien
<coleix> si lo vas a usar para la instalacion crea una prequeña particion donde guardar el archivo. bookmark de una url a una pag de musica es texto
<chilicuil> todos a ver el uds! o/ http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<Chuck_Norris> estamos hablando como los locos xD
<Chuck_Norris> no nos entendemo'
<coleix> jajaja que es el uds?
<chilicuil> ubuntu developer summit, donde todas las cosas locas que vendran en la siguiente version se definen
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<Vero2> ah, porque en Argentina uds. significa ustedes...
<Chuck_Norris> =0 recien me doy cuenta que Thunderbird tambien guarda .json =0
<Vero2> lo he visto pero no me lo presentaron :-)
<coleix> de que son? los contactos? yo siempre uso la webapp de gmail
<Chuck_Norris> /home/curiousx/.thunderbird/15dpoi7y.default/session.json
<Chuck_Norris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/976777/
<Vero2> coleix, son de diversos tipos, hay páginas de canciones, de estaciones de TV y otras cosas, muchas cosas
<coleix> si pero son todos url a la pag asi que es puro texto
<Vero2> ok probaré con un pendrive entonces
<Vero2> a ver que puso Chuck_Norris
<coleix> el ultima vale 0.00$ y tengo que hacer cuenta para poder comprarlo, es medio ridiculo.
<Vero2> coleix qué dices?
<coleix> nada, parece un juego que salio en el software center y lo queria probar.
<Vero2> ah, Chuck tiene razón jaj
<Chuck_Norris> Vero2: Chuck_Norris siempre tiene la razon
<Vero2> ah, perdón, no sabía que era tan humilde...
<Chuck_Norris> -.-
<Vero2> :-D
<Vero2> ok, nos vemos
<Chuck_Norris> cya
<Mikelevel> GatoLoko~ caido el hispano?
<GatoLoko> hay un split de los grandes
<GatoLoko> probablemente se les ha cascado un hub
<GatoLoko> ayer hubo gente quejandose de problemas de conexion y hoy ya han cascado varias veces
<GatoLoko> hacia mas de un mes que no rompian nada serio asi que ya tocaba
<GatoLoko> xD
<Mikelevel> jeje
<Harpagornis> alguien ha instalado atmail?
<coleix> meh, ultima es un juego web y ponen el enlace en el software center.
<Chuck_Norris> un juego en flash muy bueno ---> Machinarum
<Chuck_Norris> =0 apt://lordofultima   apt://tiberiumalliances =0
<Chuck_Norris> !ot | Chuck_Norris
<chilicuil> lol Chuck_Norris xD
<Chuck_Norris> xD pero no encuentro ninguno de los paquetes en mi software center eso que actualize repos y todo =(
<GridCube> que paquetes?
<chilicuil> Chuck_Norris: deben estar en ppas, no estan tampoco en mi sistema
<Chuck_Norris> este apt://lordofultima y este apt://tiberiumalliances
<Chuck_Norris> seh, le hice click al boton que hizo el admin de omgubuntu pero no encuentra tengo los repos main quizas dentro de poco dan algun PPA
<Chuck_Norris> tambien tengo partener habilitado y todo, bue, tampoco es la decepcion, pa' los juegos que dieron, se hubieran portado un zarpado BF 3 -.-
<hashashin> nas
<Chuck_Norris> bue
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-09
<cyberplop> alguno de ustedes sabe como sincronizar los contactos de UbuntuOne  con ThunderBird  en ubuntu 12.04????????
<HoNgOuRu> como reinicio alsa?
<HoNgOuRu> no se si no es pulse
<HoNgOuRu> como se que esta usando?
<GridCube> HoNgOuRu, en una terminal escribi alsa reload
<HoNgOuRu> ok a ver
<GridCube> en tdo caso sudoealo
<GridCube> sudealo
<GridCube> yo sudoedo, tu sudoedas, el sudoeada, nosotros sudoedeamos
<Colo_ar> vosotros?
<GridCube> ustedes
<GridCube> ustedes sudoedan
<HoNgOuRu> sigue
<HoNgOuRu> no se
<GridCube> aja?
<HoNgOuRu> tengo el reproductor de musica
<GridCube> no sabes que?
<HoNgOuRu> no varia la musica
<HoNgOuRu> lo que pasa es que quiero dirigir el sonido por la primera placa de sonido
<HoNgOuRu> la onboard
<GridCube> aha
<HoNgOuRu> no la deja elegir
<GridCube> HoNgOuRu, usa pavucontrol
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<GridCube> HoNgOuRu, no se si podes usar dos placas distintas
<HoNgOuRu> mmm
<HoNgOuRu> que hace este prog?
<HoNgOuRu> ya lo instalo
<HoNgOuRu> me dice
<GridCube> es para controlar el volumen de pulseaudio
<juanpabloaj> hola
<juanpabloaj> tengo problema con mi computador de escritorio
<juanpabloaj> se apaga
<juanpabloaj> ni siquiera se reinicia, se apaga
<juanpabloaj> alguna idea de que puede ser?
<chilicuil> juanpabloaj: nop, se apaga cada vez que haces algo especifico o es totalmente aleatorio, si es asi, tal vez sea algo fisico, no olvides revisar /var/log/syslog
<juanpabloaj> chilicuil: las ultimas dos veces me paso cuando estaba copiando varios gigas al disco
<juanpabloaj> una vez desde un pendrive, la otra por red
<chilicuil> juanpabloaj: mmm, bueno, eso no tiene sentido, a menos que tu disco duro..., no, no se, eso no tiene sentido, podrias volver a hacerlo hasta que verifiques que es eso?, puedes encontrar alguna pista en  /var/log/syslog  ?
<juanpabloaj> chilicuil: en syslog no hay pistas
<chilicuil> entonces le apuesto a un problema de hardware..., /me busca en la red, eso es tan raro
<juanpabloaj> chilicuil: en syslog solo esta los mensajes cuando booteo la maquina, pero nada extraño
<chilicuil> juanpabloaj: tu disco es un arreglo de discos?, raid?
<juanpabloaj> chilicuil: no, es un sata
<chilicuil> juanpabloaj: has revisado /var/log/dmesg* ?, algo que haya ahi?
<juanpabloaj> chilicuil: si, lo revise, solo los mensajes de booteo
<chilicuil> juanpabloaj: mmm, alguien sugiere que agregues "acpi=off noacpi" a las opciones de arranque, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4952900&postcount=14 , podrias intentar eso supongo
<chilicuil> juanpabloaj: tal vez tambien podrias probar con livecd o con windows si es que lo tienes instalado, para descartar un problema fisico
<chilicuil> mucha suerte con ello, por el momento tengo que salir, boa tarde o/
<juanpabloaj> chilicuil: hace poco cambie el disco, antes no pasaba lo mismo
<chilicuil> juanpabloaj: entonces lo mas seguro es que sea ese disco duro
<chilicuil> si es la unica variante que has introducido, todo parece apuntar a el
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola me podrian ayudar con servidor apache?
<hit> hola
<hit> hola alguien sabe como puedo repara el audio en mi  xubuntu ???
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> si como no
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> que problema tenes
<factor_> hola a todos
<GridCube> hola factor_ como estas?
<hit> ok aca estoy
<hit> alguna idea de como restaurar mi audio en mi xubuntu 10
<GridCube> :) elegi un canal hit
<factor_> tengo problemas para jugar a urbanterror. me sale este herror "GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem" baje los controladores de mi targeta nvidia gt 220 quiero saber como instalarlosm manualmente. tengo ubuntu 12.04 lts
<factor_> desde ya muchas gracias
<GridCube> factor_, para instalarlos directamente tenes que ir a una tty
<GridCube> detener lightdm
<GridCube> ejecutar el programa
<GridCube> y reiniciar lightdm
<factor_> disculpa pero soy nuevo en linux que es una tty??
<GridCube> factor_, apreta ctrl-alt-F1, luego ctrl-alt-F7
<GridCube> :P no te asustes
<factor_> aparece una especie de editor de texto antiguo
<xangua> o puedes simplemente abrir el dash, buscas Controladores Adicionales e instalar el driver de nvidia que te ofrece de los repositorios de ubuntu factor_
<GridCube> si factor_ podes abrir jockey-gtk e instalar los drivers que tiene en los repositorios
<factor_> lo acabo de intentar y ma sale el siguiente cartel      "Las dependencias del paquete no se pueden resolver"                       Este error podría deberse a que se necesitan paquetes de software adicionales que faltan o que no son instalables. También podría ser un conflicto entre paquetes de software que no pueden instalarse juntos.         Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias...
<factor_> ...incumplidas:
<factor_> nvidia-173: Depends: x11-common (>= 1:7.0.0) pero 1:7.6+12ubuntu1 no está instalado
<factor_>             Depends: xorg-video-abi-10 pero no va a ser instalado
<factor_>             Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.8.99.905-1ubuntu3) pero 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.1 no está instalado
<hit> holas
<Deckon> o/
<hit> xd
<hit> alguien que me ayude con el sonido??
<Deckon> detalles?
<danker> hit: si no comentas el problema dudo que alguien comente
<hit> ha verdad
<hit> tengo un packbell eazy note mz 380
<hit> y no tengo sonido
<hit> mi targeta es
<hit> y no logro que me suene
<danker> hit: cual es la tarjeta?
<hit>  ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio
<danker> hit: es ubuntu  "?"
<hit> xubuntu
<hit> 10.10
<hit> oneric
<hit> alguna idea de o que me puede pasar??
<danker> hit: ok, edita sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<hit> lo edite  y puse esta linea
<hit> options snd-hda-intel model=dallas
<hit>  y sigue sin sonar
<danker> hit: y agrega al final esto ...     options snd-hda-codec-realtek index=-2
<danker> hit: cambiala por la que te di
<hit> ok
<hit> me puedes dar los comando por favor
<danker> hit: comando dxe que amigo
<hit> de gksudo
<danker> hit: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<hit> de por que o intento i no me sale la ventanita
<hit> gracias
<danker> hit: recuerda poner la linea que te di por la que ya tenias, y al final y despues salvar como es logico
<hit> ose tengo que borrar la otra
<hit> ??
<danker> hit: anja
<danker> hit: la otra no soluciono, prueba con esta linea a ver
<hit> me sale que no esta
<danker> hit: que no esta el que?
<danker> hit: gedit?
<hit> osea
<hit> no
<hit> me pide la clave i todo pero no sale la ventana
<danker> pues tendras que hacerlo a nano
<danker> es decir
<hit> cual es para abri con el lector de textos
<danker> hit: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<danker> hit: si no tienes instalado el gedit, instalalo  sudo apt-get install gedit
<hit> lo tengo
<danker> a pues deberia habrirte
<danker> pero por las dudas usa nano
<danker> y ya esta
<danker> \en lugar de gedit
<hit> estoy en sesion xface  y no habre como en xubuntu
<danker> el nano es el editor en consola
<danker> por defecto de linux
<danker> en este caso Ubuntu
<hit> haaa
<hit> no sabia
<hit> gracias viejo
<danker> no importa
<hit> :P
<danker> de nada
<GridCube> leafpad
<danker> aca nadie nace sabiendo
<GridCube> no gedit
<hit> aca como ingreso la linea que me diste
<GridCube> hit, usa leafpad en ves de gedit
<danker> fijate que debajo tienes los comandos
<danker> si mal no recuerdo es ctrl+shift+v
<danker> navega con el contros de navegacion del teclado
<danker> recuerda que estas en consola
<danker> y creo que salvar es ctrl+O
<danker> y salir es ctrl+x
<hit> y para borrar
<hit> la linea anterior
<danker> el backspace jejejejje
<danker> o el delete
<danker> si estas delante claro
<hit> ok echo
<hit> ahora guardar
<danker> anja
<danker> ctrl+o
<danker> debe decirte si quieres guardar y entonces das enter
<hit> echo
<danker> y despues das ctrl+O
<danker> ctrl+X
<danker> qu ees salirte
<hit> lo voy a ver  si quedo
<danker> ahora verifica que esta echo
<danker> ojk
<hit> si que ingresado
<danker> ya esta el nuevo por el vijeo no?
<hit> sip
<danker> perfect ahora prueba a reiniciar y comenta que paso
<danker> por aca ando para si algo no salio trata de ayudarte mas
<hit> ok reiniciando
<danker> ok
<hit> vuelvo de inmediato
<hit> holas otra vez
<hit> danker
<hit> esta = sin sonido
<danker> hit: pues dejame preguntarte si ya instalaste driver privativos de ATI
<danker> en ocasiones va liado al tema del video en estos asuntos de ATI
<hit> los restricte areas??
<danker> si le das a ubuntu buscar driver y te dira si estan por instalarce o no
<hit> como hago eso ??
<danker> sellama aditional drivers
<danker> busca en el menu de ubuntu, debe estar en sistema, ahora no estoy seguro, pero se que se llama si esta en ingles aditional drivers
<danker> el buscara y te dira si estan ono instalados
<hit> en el centro de sofware ubuntu ?
<danker> anja
<danker> ahi debe estar
<danker> no no
<danker> busca en configuracion
<danker> en el menu de configuracion
<hit> controladores adicionales??
<danker> perdon es que estoy en ubuntu 12.04 y me lie
<danker> anja
<danker> si esta en español debe ser asi
<hit> :P
<hit> no se estan usando controladores adicionales en este sistema
<hit> ????
<hit> cuales necesito ?? o que descargo por que me arroja que descarge este
<hit> Jockey provides a user interface for configuring third-party drivers, such as the Nvidia and ATI fglrx X.org and various Wireless LAN kernel modules.
<hit> This package contains the KDE frontend.
<danker> entra al privado que creaste
<hit> ok
<Borreguito> ayuda... mi barra superior de ubuntu 12.04 no tiene el icono para apagar el equipo!! alguien me ayuda?
<tkw-one> $ sudo shutdown -h 0
<arp-> che
<arp-> Ubuntu 12.04.. en una laptop.. no instala correctamente el GRUB enla instalacion
<arp-> corre bien la instalacion.. todo esta bien seteado en las particiones.. pero sigue booteando Widnows.. no instala grub
<arp-> raro..
<chilicuil> si que raro ar.p-
<chilicuil> es un caso super comun, dudo que se les haya pasado a los desarrolladores
<liher> hola
<liher> he instlado ubuntu 12.04 desde cero y el ordenador no se apaga
<liher> cuando le doy a apagar me sale la pantalla de inicio de sesion y no puedo apagar
<liher> alguien sabe que puede ser?
<liher> tampoco reinicia
<liher> creo que volvere a la tarde
<liher> adios
 * xoan buenas
<lana> estoy intentando borrar archivos de un sistema de win7 con un ubuntu live cd
<lana> y hay archivos que no los puede borrar
<lana> alguien sabe como puedo hacerlo
<Karcelona> hola
<Lilu> buenos dias
<Karcelona> tengo una duda respecto al comando ls -l
<Karcelona> al ejecutarlo me sale esto:     -rwxrw-r--    1    alba    users     92306      Jul  24  11:06     alfredo.odt
<Karcelona> como se interpreta el primer guion "-"?
<Karcelona> es que no se como buscarlo en google :S
<Lilu> suele indicar el tipo de archivo
<Lilu> si es un directorio, un archivo o no se cuantos tipos hay de mas
<Karcelona> eso el guión? :O
<Lilu> si
<Karcelona> muchas gracias por tu ayuda
<Karcelona> me podriais decir donde encontrar informacion para interpretar el resultado de ls -l?
<Karcelona> es que no hay forma de encontrarla
<Karcelona> será esto?
<Karcelona>  `-'
<Karcelona>           regular file
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Buenas a todos/as,  alguien sabe cómo convertir ficheros .eml a .html?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> decir, convertir ficheros mime a html
<marcolandia> nop
<hashashin> Gosset_Inofensiu, munpack "separa" lo que contenga pero no lo he probado, en teoria vale para sacar archivos adjuntos de los eml, imagino que tb sacará el html
<Gosset_Inofensiu> sí, ahora estaba ejecutandolo con un script
<hashashin> munpack es parte de mpack
<Gosset_Inofensiu> $ for f in *.eml; do munpack $f; done
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero no funciona
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pq los ficheros tienen espacios en blanco
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es para convertir todos los mensajes de chat de gmail a html
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tengo como 3000 conversaciones
<Gosset_Inofensiu> aunque no sé si es mejor usar thunderbird y ya
<Gosset_Inofensiu> perdon por el off-topic
<Gosset_Inofensiu> el resultado del error:
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ~/Escriptori/Carpeta sense nom$ munpack prova.eml
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tempdesc.txt: File exists
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Did not find anything to unpack from prova.eml
<hashashin> y con munpack -t archivo.eml?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> parece que es un bug conocido en debian
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ah con este comando me ha creado 2 archivos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> los 2 archivos son ilegibles tb xD
<hashashin> mmm en teoria si le cambias la extensión por .mht deberias poder abrirlo en firefox o en un navegador que soporte mht
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gracias hashshin
<ricardo_> Hola, no consigo que flash player funcione en google chrome
<ricardo_> He instalado ubuntu 12.04 LTS en un ordenador en el que estaba instalado windows xp de fábrica. No se si por ahí puede estar el problema
<Gosset_Inofensiu> creo que tienes que instalar codecs restrictivos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> desde el Software Center
<agu10^> holaa
<agu10^> como estan_
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bien
<Gosset_Inofensiu>  y tu
<agu10^> bien, trabajando en mi sitio web
<agu10^> http://smartcv.com.ar/
<Gosset_Inofensiu> toma spam
<agu10^> ?
<agu10^> quiero poner un servidor en mi pc
<agu10^> en vez de pagar ese hosting
<agu10^> puedo correr ASP.net en ubuntu?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no sé si te van a contestar a esto aquí
<ricardo_> podrías indicarme paquetes concretos a instalar
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si pones flash en Ubuntu soft center
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ahi te sale
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bien restric...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> te salen unos cuantos
<itxshell> buen día
<Gosset_Inofensiu> alguien usa paypal?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> cuál es la mejor forma de utilizarlo? quiero hacer donaciones a proyectos opensource, no sé cuál es la mejor manera
<Gosset_Inofensiu> me refiero a comisiones etc
<dannyLopez> quiero configurar una impresora HP que está en red y no se como :(
<fosco_> buenas
<dannyLopez> fosco_: o/
<ELETRONICO_HW> Hola
<ELETRONICO_HW> buenos dias
<israel_> hola
<ELETRONICO_HW> tengo problema con apache , me podrian ayudar please
<israel_> que es lo que pasa?
<ELETRONICO_HW> tengo mis archivos en /var/www y no la puedo viualizar
<ELETRONICO_HW> son puros archivos .html
<ELETRONICO_HW> no contiene nada de php
<israel_> haber cuando le das localhost a tu navegador que te aparece?
<ELETRONICO_HW> 1 min
<ELETRONICO_HW>   The requested URL / was not found on this server.
<ELETRONICO_HW>      __________________________________________________________________
<israel_> ok, acabas de instalar el apache?
<dannyLopez> !enter ELETRONICO_HW
<kubot> ELETRONICO_HW: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<dannyLopez> alguna forma de conectar mocp y twitter?
<debsan> dannyLopez, para que querrías hacer eso ¿
<dannyLopez> debsan: para hacer spam
<dannyLopez> para que más se usa tuiter?
<dannyLopez> jejeje
<abcdef> hola, alguno sabe que ha pasado con es.archive.ubntu.com? no me da los paquetes para apt
<debsan> está mal escrito
<abcdef> dannyLopez, para ligar, y para que los anunciantes te 'liguen'
<debsan> abcdef, le tiré ping y anduvo
<abcdef> bueno, alguno sabe que ha pasado con es.archive.ubntu.com? os funciona? no me da los paquetes para apt-get....
<abcdef> y a mi tmabien
<abcdef> debsan, el ping tambien me funciona, pero no puedo cargarlo con apt-get ni con el navegador
<dannyLopez> abcdef: ¬¬_j
<abcdef> me tira un 504
<abcdef> (Gateway Timeout)
<abcdef> dannyLopez: si no te gusta la verdad..... :P
<dannyLopez> abcdef: de que es que hablas?
<dannyLopez> debsan: voltie por inet y no encontre nada de nada jeje, lo más cercano fue ttyuter
<abcdef> dannyLopez: de para lo que te dije que se usa 'tuiter'
<dannyLopez> si para eso lo usas, aya tu
<abcdef> no, es para lo que tiende a usarlo la gente
<abcdef> luego esta la gente que se sale de la tendencia
<israel_> hola alguien usa el 12.04?
<abcdef> y quien no, psa
<israel_> yo aun no
<israel_> use el 11 pero no me gusto tanto
<israel_> por el rendimiento con unity
<Deckon> esta unity 2d
<abcdef> cambiaron en desktop, yo puse el antiguo
<israel_> lo hice pero aun asi como que fallo algo por que no se veian los menus
<israel_> solo quiero preguntarte cuanta memoria esta usando ahorita el 12
<Deckon> nu sep, entre ciento y tantos y 300 mb
<Deckon> israel_, el objetivo de ubuntu no es ser ligero, si quieres algo mas ligero podrias intentar otros entornos
<ELETRONICO_HW> israel_:
<israel_> mande
<ELETRONICO_HW> como puedo saber q este bien el apache?
<ELETRONICO_HW> o hay q configurar algo?
<ELETRONICO_HW> sobre virtualhost
<curiousx> hi!
<ELETRONICO_HW> alo
<ELETRONICO_HW> ???
<ELETRONICO_HW> alguien me puede ayudar please con apache
<Zentaur> hola
<Zentaur> tengo tres problemas con mi ununtu 10.04 recien instalado. a ver si alguien me puede echar una mano
<Zentaur> no puedo instalar apache
<israel_> que es lo que te dice?
<israel_> solo tienes que poner sudo apt-get install apache2
<israel_> Zentaur:
<Zentaur> no contacta con es.archive.ubuntu.com....
<Zentaur> lo he intentado con apt-get, y con synaptic y nada
<Vero2> hola, tengo un problema para guardar la carpeta .thunderbird, ya que pesa 5,5 GiB y mi pendrive no tiene suficiente lugar y un DVD tampoco llega a ese peso. Qué puedo hacer?
<israel_> Vero2: ya intentaste comprimir el archivo
<israel_> Zentaur: que es lo que te dice o por que dices que no se instala
<Vero2> israel, comprimí los mails
<Zentaur> es lo que me dice
<israel_> Vero2: lo hiciste desde el programa o con zip?
<Vero2> israel desde Thunderbird
<Vero2> las diferentes carpetas
<israel_> Vero2: no mira eso no es de mucha ayuda,
<Zentaur> no se pudo obtener http://es.archive.ubuntu.com..... y asi varios mensajes mas
<israel_> Vero2: que SO tienes instalado?
<israel_> ubuntu?
<Vero2> ubuntu 11.10 israel
<Zentaur> no importa, mas tarde lo solucionare, hay un par de cosas que me dan mas la lata
<Vero2> israel la carpeta que trato de guardar es .thunderbird(carpeta oculta)
<Zentaur> tengo un disco ide secundario con una particion ext4 (sdb1)
<israel_> Vero2: ok permiteme y te paso un comando para que intentes
<Vero2> ok gracias
<Zentaur> no me permite escribir en ella. no se muy bien que poner en fstab para que me la monte von permisos
<israel_> Vero2: tar -cvf archivo.tar /dir/a/comprimir/
<Vero2> israel y despues de ésto tratar de guardar en el pendrive?
<mimecar> no es más sencillo comprimirlo usando el navegador de archivos?
<israel_> asi es pero el archivo que esta comprimido
<israel_> Zentaur: que es lo que quieres hacer con ese HD
<Vero2> mimecar intenté primero comprimir cada carpeta directamente desde Thinderbird pero pesa mucho el archivo .thunderbird que es la carpeta ocuulta
<Zentaur> meter datos en el
<Zentaur> solo me deja leer datos, no pegarlos
<mimecar> Vero2: vas a conseguir el mismo tamaño por consola y por navegador de archivos
<israel_> Zentaur: el disco es externo?
<Zentaur> no, es un ide interno
<Vero2> mimecar ya estoy mareada, cómo hago con el navegador de archivos?
<israel_> Vero2:solo boton derecho comprimir :P
<mimecar> botón derecho, comprimir
<israel_> Vero2:pero yo hago todo por consola sorry mala costumbre mia jajaj
<Vero2> la carpeta oculta?
<Vero2> israel debes manejar bien los comandos entonces :-)
<israel_> Vero2: abre un navegador de archivos, presionas ctrl + h
<Vero2> ok
<israel_> Vero2: y ahi se ven las ocultas
<Vero2> gracias
<israel_> =)
<israel_> Zentaur: lo pusiste despues de isntalar tu SO el disco?
<Vero2> no me responde ctrl+h
<Zentaur> no, instalé unavez montado y formatee durante la instalacion
<Vero2> bueno veo directamente en mi home
<israel_> Vero2: tienes que estar dentro de tu home y ahi aparecen
<Vero2> jaja ok iba a ir a mi home
<mimecar> Zentaur: en que carpeta lo has montado?
<Zentaur> "/Datos"
<mimecar> lo estas poniendo en el raiz?
<Zentaur> si
<israel_> Zentaur: sudo mount -a /dev/sdb1 /mnt/media
<mimecar> Zentaur: ponlo en /media
<israel_> Vero2: ya pudiste?
<israel_> Zentaur: claro siendo sdb1 tu segundo disco duro
<Vero2> israel dice comprimir, ok?
<Zentaur> por ejemplo "/mnt/media/Datos?
<mimecar>  /media/Datos
<israel_> Vero2:selecciona el tipo de compresion y si le das ok
<israel_> Zentaur: como te lo puse arriba
<Zentaur> curioso, en otro ordenador pero con 12.04 si me funciona en la raiz
<Vero2> ok  pero despues necesitaré saber el comando para restaurar
<mimecar> Zentaur: aunque te funcione, los discos no se montan en el raíz
<mimecar> Vero2: igual que lo has comprimido
<Zentaur> ok
<israel_> Vero2: ya que termine de comprimir revisas cuanto pesa para ver si lo puedes copiar al dvd
<Vero2> israel elegí .taz.gz
<Vero2> perdon  tar
<mimecar> Vero2: si tienes un tar no has comprimido nada
<israel_> Vero2: si esta bien
<israel_> pero no tienes mejor zip
<Vero2> mimecar es tar.gz
<israel_> ???
<mimecar> acabas de decir
<israel_> o ese tar.gz
<israel_> que dice mimecar
<mimecar> [19:50]	Vero2	perdon tar
<Vero2> si hay zip pero ya está comprimiendo tar.gz
<Vero2> mimecar esto era una corrección porque antes había puesto taz
<mimecar> ok
<Vero2> israel y cuando quiera descomprimir, cuál es el comando o lo pongo en mi home comprimido?
<mimecar> Vero2: igual que has hecho para descomprimirlo
<mimecar> no hace falta usar comandos para todo
<Zentaur> m dice que el punto de montaje no existe mimecar
<mimecar> Zentaur: ¿has creado la carpeta?
<mimecar> Vero2: igual que lo harías en windows
<Vero2> mimecar o sea lo marco y click derecho descomprimir?
<Vero2> mimecar no uso windows
<mimecar> pero sabes como descomprimir...
<Vero2> en windows era, si no me equivoco unzip
<Zentaur> no. "sudo mkdir /mnt/Datos"? es correcto?
<mimecar> sudo mkdir /media/Datos
<Vero2> nunca he comprimido nada en ubuntu
<mimecar> Vero2: no te hace falta ningún comando para hacerlo
<israel_> Vero2:  tar -xvf archivo.tar
<Vero2> ok por eso pregunté si con click derecho digo descomprimir
<mimecar> Vero2: si
<Vero2> ok tx
<Vero2> israel prefiero no tener que usar los comandos si lo puedo evitar :-)
<israel_> Vero2: bueno entonces nadamas doble click y se abre el asistente jajaj
<israel_> Zentaur:que te sale si le pones ls /mnt
<Vero2> bueno, me falta un poco para eso todavía. Por ahora estoy recopilando datos antes de instalar Pangolin
<israel_> Vero2: pues es lo mismo nadamas que mejoro un poco unity
<Vero2> israel_: hasta ahora estoy usando gnome clásico porque Unity me marea
<Zentaur> ok, está en mnt pero sigo sin permsos
<Zentaur> lo mismo que antes
<israel_> Vero2: a mi no me gusto =S pero ya tengo que cambiar al 12.04 =( haber si me acostumbro si no de todas manseras se puede todo desde la consola =D
<mimecar> Zentaur: depende de como lo montes te funcionará
<Vero2> israel qué fanático de la consola jaja
<Zentaur> uff y cmo lo monto?
<mimecar> cómo lo estabas montando?
<mimecar> para decir que no tenías permisos
<Zentaur> pues no lo se
<israel_> jajaja
<mimecar> cuando lo sepas me avisas
<Zentaur> ok, gracias
<Zentaur> perdona, soy novato
<Zentaur> me las arreglaré
<israel_> mimecar: es un disco ide que no esta agregado en el fstab y lo monto con sudo /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<israel_> mount -a
<israel_> me falto
<israel_> jaaj
<mimecar> israel_: esa línea que has puesto no se si hará algo
<israel_> Vero2: un poquito nadamas
<mimecar> Zentaur: por la línea que has añadido al fstab
<israel_> nop
<Zentaur> ok, paso a mi tercera y ultima pregunta
<israel_> mimecar: lo monto asi sudo mount -a /dev/sdb1 /mnt/
<Zentaur> habeis sido capaces de instalar el flash en 10.04
<israel_> claro
<israel_> facil
<mimecar> israel_: le faltan los parámetros al mount
<Zentaur> olvidaos del disco duro, acabo de cortar con tijeras el cable ide
<Zentaur> puedo prescindir de el
<israel_> mimecar: con eso se monta no necesita mas aunque si con permisos para root solamente jajaj
<israel_> Zentaur:
<Zentaur> instalé el flash, y el firefox lo reconoce como complemento, pero no funciona ni youtube ni nada
<mimecar> israel_: si no puede acceder como usuario no sirve de nada
<israel_> Zentaur: sudo aptitude update
<xangua> israel_: hay una aplicación gráfica llamada gisomount por si acaso
<israel_> Zentaur: despues sudo aptitude upgrade
<israel_> mimecar: claro que sirve, pero regreso a lo mismo de antes yo casi no uso la interfaz y se me olvida que los demas si :P
<mimecar> israel_: usando la consola estas continuamente como root?
<israel_> xangua: para montar isos, si gracias por eso
<israel_> mimecar: nunca para eso sirve sudo
<israel_> muy peligroso
<mimecar> ... lo mismo
<mimecar> estas usando sudo con todos los comandos?
<israel_> no
<israel_> solo los necesarios
<xangua> define necesarios
<israel_> iniciar servicios, agregar usuarios etc...
<israel_> escanear puertos para control de la red
<israel_> cosas asi
<israel_> Vero2: sigues aqui???
<israel_> hey siguen aqui, por que la comunidad en español es tan pequeña :'(
<mimecar> pequeña?
<israel_> a comparacion de en ingles si
<israel_> =(
<mimecar> no todo el mundo usa el irc
<israel_> desventaja 1 jaja
<israel_> lo se
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<israel_> el Zentaur ya se cambio a la de ingles por que aqui no le resolvimos :P
<israel_> pero le estan diciendo lo mismo
<israel_> se me hace que es el mono :p
<israel_> el del problema
<joe______> como se hace para que no se desintale openmeetings en ubuntu despues que apago o reinicio la maquina
<Vero2> israel sí sigo aquí, lo que pasa es que tengo que comprar otro DVD porque así comprimido pesa mas de lo que tengo libre espacio
<israel_> joe______: no creo que se desinstale aunque no conozco la aplicacion, mas bien creo que no se inicia
<israel_> Vero2: =(
<mimecar> Vero2: el archivo tiene más de 4,7 GB?
<israel_> mimecar: 5.5
<mimecar> Vero2: sabes que existe una cosa llamada hacer limpieza de correo?
<Vero2> mimecar: no, tiene algo mas de 3 Gb pero mi pendrive tiene otras cosas y no me alcanza
<israel_> Vero2: deja reviso que archivos necesitas permiteme haber si se puede hacer algo
<xangua> hora de comprar un pendrive más grande
<mimecar> eso es mucho espacio para una cuenta de correo
<xangua> ahora mínimo es de 8-16GB
<Vero2> xangua buena idea, me prestas el dinero?
<joe______> si se desintala porque queda guardado en / var/lock/subsys/red5-openmeetings y cuando se apaga o se reinicia la maquina ya no esta guardado en ese lugar
<Vero2> mimecar:  sí sé que existe, lo que no existe es demasiado tiempo de mi parte...
<mimecar> joe______: ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<joe______> 11.10
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<Vero2> Bueno pero mañana compraré un DVD de 4,7 GiB y listo
<israel_> mimecar:no trabajas en ningun corporativo verdad, no conoces los problemas creo yo, eso es pan de todos los dias por aqui y no creo que tengas que decirle eso a Vero de esa forma
<nanocity> buenas, alguien mas esta teniendo problemas con el servidor es.archive.ubuntu.com al usar apt-get?
<mimecar> israel_: si que trabajo, tener 3 GB de correos es mucho espacio
<mimecar> y thunderbird mantiene un archivo por carpeta
<xangua> nanocity: y el problema es¿
<Vero2> israel no te preocupes que todavía mimecar es bastante educado al lado de otros
<mimecar> si tienes un archivo que tiene varios cientos de MB puedes perder todos los correos que contenga
<joe______> ujummmmmmmm gracias quien me puede ayudar
<israel_> mimecar: no digo que no pero es lo que sucede, aqui hasta 20 gb he respaldado y recuperado desde thunderbird y por eso te digo aunque quiera uno como administrador no se puede con tanta gente
<mimecar> joe______: tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<israel_> Vero2: ni hablar
<nanocity> xangua: es como si estuviera caido me da time-out al intentar instalar el paquetes
<joe______> solo las que me pide en programa para su instalacion y una mas que otra porque hay paquetes que tienen conflictos con openmeetings
<israel_> joe______: no conozco la aplicacion =( es por esto que no te pude ayudar sorry
<xangua> nanocity: pues si está caído prueba más tarde....... puedes cambiar a los Servidores Principales si deseas desde las preferencias del gestor de actialización
<mimecar> joe______: pon la salida en pastebin
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<joe______> ya he acrualizado los repositores y todo
<nanocity> sip, eso habia leido, pero pense que a lo mejor por aqui alguien sabia algo del server, gracias de todas formas
<mimecar> joe______: si dices que hay conflicto, quiero verlo
<mimecar> pon la salida de los comandos en pastebin
<ELETRONICO_HW> mimecar:
<ELETRONICO_HW> xd
<ELETRONICO_HW> una ayuda please
<joe______> ya va estoy haciendo lo que me dijiste colocando esos comandos
<israel_> < Zentaur> thanks guys, you are better than ubuntu-es :)
<israel_> eso puso el que estaba aqui hace rato
<israel_> jaja
<israel_> ven lo que les digo hay menos gente aqui :'(
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<joe______> digamen por gavos
<mimecar> joe______: ya lo has puesto en pastebin?
<joe______> que es eso
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<joe______> que es pastebin
<mimecar> el sitio donde tenías que poner la salida de los comandos que te he puesto antes
<joe______> no me abre es pagina
<mimecar> he probado el enlace y me funciona
<mimecar> qué error te da?
<joe______> la pagina aqui esta bloqueada por la institucion
<israel_> jajaj que mal pex brincate el proxy nadamas :D
<israel_> señores y señoritas buen provecho me retiro a comer
<mimecar> http://fpaste.org/
<joe______> igual esta bloqueada
<mimecar> joe______: te filtran otras páginas?
<joe______> si la de la intitucion con una alerta que esta bloqueada
<mimecar> si te dejan acceder solo a unas cuantas páginas no podemos continuar
<joe______> :(
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Buenas a todos/as,
<Gosset_Inofensiu> En Gnome-Classic a partir de ubuntu 11.04 se tiene que usar la tecla Alt a la hora de añadir/eliminar/mover/modificar itemes en los panels. Es posible cambiar este comportamiento?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es molesto tener que apretar ALT cada vez que quieres modificar tus paneles
<xoan> yo creo que sigues teniendo la opción de Botón derecho -> Bloquear
<xoan> aún así, ni que te pasases todo el rato editando los paneles :)
<xblaster> alguien puede decirme
<xblaster> q programa hay para la resolver limites?
<ELETRONICO_HW> mimecar:
<ELETRONICO_HW> alguien me puede ayudar pq apache solo me deja ver en el servidor localmente?
<mimecar> ELETRONICO_HW: configura tu router y podrán verlo desde fuera
<xblaster> PROGRAMA PARA RESOLVER LIMITES ALGUIEN ME PUEDE AYUDAR
<mimecar> !mayusculas xblaster
<kubot> xblaster: No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<xblaster> oki...
<mimecar> octave seguramente podrá resolver límites
<ELETRONICO_HW> mimecar: esta configurado como DMZ
<ELETRONICO_HW> LA IP 192.168.1.104 ESTA COMO DMZ
<ELETRONICO_HW> yo me puedo conectar por SSH
<mimecar> esa IP es local a tu red
<ELETRONICO_HW> si
<mimecar> en el exterior no te ven
<ELETRONICO_HW> si esta como dmz , esta todo liberado
<ELETRONICO_HW> el apache se ejecuta
<ELETRONICO_HW> localmente
<mimecar> tu router redirecciona las peticiones al servidor?
<ELETRONICO_HW> no sabria decir eso, solo se q esta por dmz y yo me encuentro dentro del servidor ( estoy por ssh a 150 km )
<mimecar> aunque estes usando DMZ el router tiene que redireccionar a tu servidor
<nycko> buenas
<nycko> consulta
<nycko> algun visor de fotos para ubuntu que recomienden?
<nycko> ahora paso los requisitos
<nycko> (es para mi mama)
<cousteau> supongo que el que viene por defecto estará bien...
<nycko> quiere que sea (perdon por lo siguiente) como el de windor
<nycko> cousteau: es lo que le sugeri
<nycko> pero tiene ciertas pretenciones
<cousteau> también está el gthumb
<cousteau> muy bueno, por cierto
<nycko> cuando vienen con una idea, o costumbre le encuentran las vueltas
<ELETRONICO_HW> mimecar: y como podria redireccionar
<cousteau> el visor de fotos de windows no hace NADA
<Gosset_Inofensiu> xoan perdona estaba cenando. No es que me pase todo el rato con los paneles, es que cuando tengo las ventanas minimizadas en en panel inferior, cuando hago click con el boton derecho del boton me molesta el toggle, en cambio, si le doy con ALT, me salen las opciones sin el toggle
<nycko> cousteau: exacto!
<mimecar> ELETRONICO_HW: entrando en el router y configurandolo
<cousteau> incluso `display` es mejor
<nycko> cousteau: pero siempre le encuentran algo para bue
<cousteau> bueno, casi
<nycko> cousteau: jaja, ese uso yo
<cousteau> cuál?  `display` o gthumb?
<nycko> miren, dice que quiere que se pueda ordenar por fecha de creacion
<nycko> o elejir ordenar por "algo"
<cousteau> creo que gthumb se puede
<nycko> sea, fecha de modificacion, fecha de creacion, etc
<nycko> porque modifica una foto y despues se lo ordena por modificacion
<nycko> y no le gusta
<cousteau> bueno, pues en linux no existe la "fecha de creación", sólo la de modificación
<nycko> cousteau: uso display
<Extero> hola a todos, tengo un problema con el irc, quiero entrar a un canal donde se discute temas de matematicas
<cousteau> les pone nombres raros a las fotos?
<nycko> cousteau: no, las deja como siempre
<nycko> osea, las abre, modifica y guarda
<sambalespetri> que herramienta utilizar para modificar el orden de arranque en ubuntu 12.04?
<nycko> y despues me dice que se los ordena "desordenados", perdon, pero es textual
<nycko> sambalespetri: vim
<cousteau> en gthumb se pueden ordenar por "fecha en que se tomó la foto"
<Extero> y tengo esta direccion  #matemáticas y es del irc hispano, pero nose como entrar
<mimecar> Extero: /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<Gosset_Inofensiu> #mathematics
<cousteau> Extero, qué programa estás usando?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ##mathematica
<Gosset_Inofensiu> etc
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en freenode
<cousteau> yo recomendaría ##math
<nycko> cousteau: joya, lo voy a instalar a ver que tal
<nycko> cousteau: thanks
<cousteau> ##mathematics es sólo para seminarios o nosequé
<mimecar> habéis leído lo que quiere hacer el usuario
<Extero> el X-chan gnome
<Extero> *X-chat
<mimecar> o ponéis canales de matemáticas?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yo tb uso xchat
<cousteau> y ##mathematica es un programa específico
<Gosset_Inofensiu> dale a xchat networklist
<cousteau> Extero, /newserver irc.irc-hispano.org
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y ahí tienes todos los servers
<cousteau> Gosset_Inofensiu, hispano creo que no está
<nycko> sambalespetri: esto estaba en mi lector de rss esta semana: http://www.ubuntips.com.ar/2012/05/09/grub-customizer-2-5-5-como-configurar-grub2-o-burg-facilmente/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Ubuntips+%28Ubuntips%29
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero puede añadirlo manualmente
<Gosset_Inofensiu> irc.irc-hispano.org/6667
<Gosset_Inofensiu> agrega este
<cousteau> o no añadirlo y hacer el /newserver a mano
<Extero> listo, creo que lo agrego
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no tiene misterio Extero
<sambalespetri> nycko: gracias
<Gosset_Inofensiu> por cierto, pensaba que era el único que usaba xchat xD
<Extero> ahora :S como entro al canal de #matematicas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pon /join #
<cousteau> /join #matematicas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yo haria un sustitucion automatica
<cousteau> en la pestaña de irc hispano
<Gosset_Inofensiu>  jjj --> /join
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es como lo tengo yo
<nycko> sambalespetri: eso es grafico, puedes modificar grub con cualquier editor de texto
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hey --> Hello everybody,   otra sustitucion
<mimecar> nycko: no es aconsejable tocar esos archivos a mano
<nycko> mimecar: claro, si no sabe no es recomendable
<nycko> es a modo informativo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Be Right Back
<Extero> Se volvio loco el irc, me tira mil palabras por segundo XD
<cousteau> Gosset_Inofensiu, porque /j es mucho trabajo, no?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> sí xD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hhh  --->>   Buenas a todos/as,
<Gosset_Inofensiu> soy muy vago
<cousteau> en serio, para eso están los alias...
<Extero> Gosset_Inofensiu, que canal para consultas de matematicas me recomiendas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ninguno, no entiendo de matemática
<Extero> XD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> haz: servidor.-list of channels
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y ahi realiza una busqueda
<Gosset_Inofensiu> poniendo mates
<Gosset_Inofensiu> o algo asi
<Extero> ok, buscare algo, gracias por los comandos
<cryss> Hola, ya descargue varias veces la ultima version de ubuntu, y el md5 nunca coincide
<cryss> la primera ves que lo descargue lo queme en un dvd, e intente boot y no pude, me pedia un usuario y contraseña
<cousteau> cryss, cómo lo bajas?  qué md5 te sale?
<cryss> ahora nos e si quemarlo en un dvd por que no coincide el md5
<cryss> me lo bajo desde el navegador de la pag oficial
<Deckon> cryss, baja el torrent
<cousteau> a lo mejor da mejor resultado si te los bajas por torrent
<cryss> el torrent es muy lento
<cousteau> o puedes intentar usar zsync para "reparar" la iso que te has bajado
<cousteau> de todas formas, ¿has mirado en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes y te sale distinto?  ¿has mirado la ISO que es?
<cousteau> ¿estás usando wifi?
<Dindon_> Hola, en ubuntu pangolin hay alguna herramienta parecida a startupmanager?
<nycko> cousteau: gracias, creo que ahora no me va a objetar nada :D
<Dindon_> No encuentro startupmanager en los repos de pangolin
<Dindon_> #xubuntu
<dylan66> deberia estar ya que es un proyecto de ubuntu
<ELETRONICO_HW> una consulta : que significa que el apache2 esta en escucha en el puerto 1118 ?
<cryss> Hola, estoy intalando ubuntu, tengo 2 gb de ram, cuanta swap deberia poner?
<Deckon> cryss, 32 o 64?
<cryss> pues 32 bits solo tiene 2 gb de ram
<Deckon> ponle 512 a menos que quieras ocupar invernar eso...si es asi ponle 1giga
<cryss> ok 1 gb entonces
<cryss> va rapido asi?
<mimecar> si pones 1 GB olvidate de hibernar
<Deckon> se necesita mas?
<mimecar> lo mismo que RAM como mínimo
<Deckon> mmmm
<cryss> mimecar: entonces pongo 2 gb de swap?
<mimecar> si quieres hibernar si
<cryss> ok
<Deckon> pero de que te vaya mas rapido la maquina con mas swap de eso nada
<cryss> primaria o logica?
<Deckon> eso depende de como estas haciendo tu particionado
<Deckon> primarias puedes tener 4 particiones logicas puedes tener muchas
 * xoan buenas
<cryss> como lo recomiendan?
<Deckon> cryss, cuantas particiones tienes y/o piensas hacer
<cryss> te lo explico, tengo 1 con windowds
<cryss> quiero 1 con linux
<cryss> y swap, y 1 de espacio
<Deckon> si no piensas hacer mas particiones que esas podrias hacerlas todas primarias
<cryss> estoy intentado montar la ultimparticion
<cryss> como nttfs
<cryss> para espacio en disco y no aparece
<cryss> la opcion por que?
<cryss> alguna idea de como poner una particion ntfs?
<dylan66> puedes dejarla libre y luego hacerlo con gparted
<israel_> cryss: que es lo que quieres hacer?
<cryss> israel_: estaba instalando ubuntu y pues
<cryss> tengo una particion windows y otra linux, y quiero una de almacenamiento y no hay ntfs en las opciones
<israel_> cryss: esa que dices que quieres de almacenamiento es en el mismo disco? o es en otro?
<cryss> en el mismo disco una particion de almacenamiento ntfs
<esmirlin> chicos no puedo actualizar me dice que no se pueden alcanzar ciertos paquetes, podéis comprobar con un sudo apt-get update a ver si os pasa lo mismo por favor¿?
<israel_> lo que puedes hacer es crear la particion en fat32 y ya que este instalado el ubuntu cambias la particion eso seria lo mas facil si no sabes usar fdisk
<Gosset_Inofensiu> alguien puede entrar en http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no puedo hacer apt-get update
<Gosset_Inofensiu> :(
<GridCube> cambia el servidor
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es de vital importancia puesto que la he liado y he tenido que hacer eliminar gnome y unity
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no puedo cerrar la sesion pq la liaria
<GridCube> Gosset_Inofensiu, cambia de servidores
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero tardará mucho en reponerse el español?
<GridCube> y yo que se
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> digo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> qué servidores pueden ponerse?
<GridCube> simplemente usa otro y ya
<GridCube> recien hice un update contra el de argentina y ese anda
<GridCube> pero proba el de UK
<GridCube> esta mas cerca
<GridCube> no que eso cambie la gran cosa
<Gosset_Inofensiu> joder pero tendre que cambiar manualmente uno a uno el source.lkist
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> ...
<GridCube> en el USC vas a >editar >origenes de Software y elegis ahi >servidores para ...
<cyberplop> dios mio que paso aqui
<GridCube> el pais que mas te guste Gosset_Inofensiu :)
<cryss> va, el 3 iso de ubuntu que se descarga mal que ocurre con la pagina?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno ya he cambiado a uk y va bien
<GridCube> cryss, usa torrents ...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gracias
<GridCube> :D de nada Gosset_Inofensiu mucha suerte
<cryss> pero es muy lento
<Gosset_Inofensiu> la voy a necesitar pq la lié parda toqueteando gconfigtools
<GridCube> cryss, muy lento? torrents?
<GridCube> O_O
<cryss> ademas baja bien el paquete no se interrumpe  en ningun momento
<cyberplop> alguien sabe de eclipse y ubuntu?
<cryss> por que ocurres eso?
<GridCube> cryss, en algun lugar falla la coneccion
<GridCube> cryss, de enserio, torrents
<israel_> cyberplop: cual es tu duda haber si te puedo ayudar
<cyberplop> israel_: cuando tengo servidores, tengo un sevidor que se ejecuta con un comando "sudo" para hacerlo correr desde eclipse como hago?
<cyberplop> israel_: es que me muestra error por que no puede colocar la clave de "sudo"
<cryss> GridCube: cual uso utorrent?
<israel_> cyberplop:quieres ejecutar un comando en la consola?
<cyberplop> israel_: sip
<cyberplop> israel_: basicamente sip
<GridCube> cryss, el que mas te guste, el utorrent es facil de usar
<cryss> y cual es el torrent de ubuntu?
<israel_> cyberplop: creo que lo puedes hacer con el comando system("sudo comando")
<cyberplop> israel_: pero me saca error
<israel_> que error te envia?
<cyberplop> israel_: Sorry, try again. sudo: 3 intentos de contraseña incorrectos
<israel_> cyberplop: ha pero eso es por que no estas poniendo la contraseña correcta
<Gosset_Inofensiu> voy a reiniciar deseadme suerte
<cyberplop> israel_: no se ya probe con "\n"
<israel_> cyberplop: mas bien ejecuta el programa que estas haciendo como root y no te deberia causar problema
<cyberplop> israel_: pero es mas cherevere tener hay el boton de play!!!
<esmirlin> cómo puedo cambiar los servidores los de españa no funcionan :(
<israel_> cyberplop: pues no se que estes haciendo...
<xangua> esmirlin: en el gestor de actualizaciónes, le das al botón de preferencias y en la primera pestaña tienes la opción para cambiar de servidor
<cyberplop> esmirlin: vas a Centro de Soft > Origenes de Soft > Servidor y le das donde quieres
<esmirlin> pero luego puedo volver a tener los españoles¿?
<israel_> servidores españoles, americanos todos son espejos =S
<esmirlin> ahhh no tenía ni idea
<esmirlin> entonces cojo el principal y prou
<esmirlin> gracias!
<cyberplop> israel_: ahy algunso mucho mas rapidos
<esmirlin> israel_: como cuál¿?
<cyberplop> esmirlin: tienes que porbar Centro de Soft > Origenes de Soft >Descagar > Otro  Y le das al boton que dice "Selecionar el mejor" El mira cual es el que tiene menor cantidad de milisegundos en latancia :)
<killer> l
<cyberplop> uhy un killer entro a la sala!!
<killer> hehe
<killer> si eso parece lol
<killer> oigan alguien tiene problemas con el efecto fuego, en ubuntu 12
<killer> por ami nadamas no me funciona, y en el 11.10 me funcionaba perfecto
<cyberplop> ,.... alguien ya progo los juegos de EA???
<cyberplop> *probo
<killer> yo no xD
<esmirlin> cyberplop: yo sí pero pasó algo raro
<esmirlin> son "juegos web" :S
<cyberplop> esmirlin: sip, tampoco creias que EA hiba hacer juegos exclusivos a para ubuntu!!! Y que tal te parecio?
<esmirlin> la verdad es que pensaba que iban a portar algún juego a linux pero eso es lo más cutre de la vida :S
<esmirlin> no me han gustado nada, es como jugar al pokemon en un emulador de gba
<esmirlin> lol
<killer> lol
<esmirlin> por cierto, el luner me dicen si entro a trabajar como game tester en ea games, localizador de español inglés y francés ^^
<cyberplop> esmirlin: espera si los descargaste es como decir "Yo quiero juegos exclusivos para ubuntu!" te darás cuenta!!
<killer> aaahhh gamer tester que envidia.. de la buena
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<esmirlin> xangua: gracias por el recordatorio! :P
<killer> esmirlin: has corrido juegos actuales en tu ubuntu?? si es asi, como has configurado bien los drivers graficos?
<killer> porq ami me han andado algo lentos, ejemplo con el WOW... instala todo bien, pero las graficas me corren algo lento en el ubuntu 12.02
<esmirlin> killer: no no he corrido muchos, nativos sólo estos nuevos, con wine conseguí Los Sims 1, 2 y 3
<esmirlin> Avatar
<esmirlin> Fable
<esmirlin> killer: prueba con crossover y playonlinux
<killer> y no te ah dado problemas los graficos?? o le has configurado algo en particular para que de mas rendimiento las 3D
<esmirlin> de todas formas tengo un i7 con 8 de ram
<killer> ?
<esmirlin> no nada en especial
<cyberplop> xangua: sesupoen que les estaba preguntado como les habia ido con lso juegos de EA lanzados en el Centro de Soft
<killer> playonlinux si lo eh probado pero no mejora nada
<esmirlin> ya, es gratis, crossover va bien pero igual está limitado
<killer> probare con ese, aver si me da alguna solucion!! gracias ;)
<cyberplop> killer: esmirlin Quisera que leyeran este articulo http://bit.ly/K3o7Ea
<esmirlin> tengo una partición win aparte para jugar y para software de trabajo (Trados, Passolo, Office 2010 que es esencial en mi trabajo, Abby Fine Reader, la Suite Adobe 5)
<killer> ok ahora la leo
<cyberplop> Adobe CS es malo esmirlin creeme...
<esmirlin> ya, y Trados es pésimo
<killer> ami me ah funcionado bien, aunque con compiz en las ventanas luego me da unos errorcillso
<killer> nada del otro mundo XD
<esmirlin> pero me lo exigen
<esmirlin> es como el windows de la traducción y del diseño gráfico
<killer> siii, aveces por razones de fuerza mayor son herramientas que te requieren en el trabajo
<esmirlin> porque los traductores viejos no ven más allá de windows, si a un cliente le dices que usas linux, directamente te descartan,
<HoNgOuRu> hola, que tengo que instalar para poder usar las 2 placas de sonido? 1 a la vez claro, pero poder elegir cual marcar como predeterminada
<HoNgOuRu> init, m4v . saludos
<esmirlin> imagina que no puedo usar libreoffice, porque cada encargo que me manda es totalmente incompatible, no los abre bien :S
<killer> sii suele pasar, pero ami no me ah dado problemas el libre office
<esmirlin> yo puedo abrir y ver correctamente el 10% de los encargos que me hacen
<esmirlin> es muy frustrante :S
<killer> que formato son los archivos que te dan?
<cyberplop> nee... rayos
<killer> ?
<cyberplop> killer: no es que no he podido pkner a correr un servidor desde eclipse
<cyberplop> killer: con el plugin de aptana studio 3
<killer> quien preguntaba por la tarjeta de sonido, has probado alsamixer?
<killer> no te dejan usar netbeans
<killer> me ah corrido mas estable que eclipse
<cyberplop> killer: netbeans no megusta y no lo entiendo
<killer> es muy similar, ami me causaba problemas eclipse, al montar el sdk de android
<killer> encambio en net me a corrido perfecto
<cyberplop> killer: .. estoy mirando que fue..
<cyberplop> killer: no nombres net aqui!
<killer> algun bug o algo asi?
<cyberplop> killer: no sep... me pide la constrase;a en el sudo para lanzar un comando
<cyberplop> killer: y no se como darsela :s
<killer> pues solo escribela, no te aparecera visible pero si la lee
<cyberplop> killer: he ahy el problema... en un campo de texto debo escribir como iniciar el servidor y con la contrase;a
<killer> ummm ya veo... no tienes ni el campo de texto ni la pass de root?
<cyberplop> nop
<cyberplop> killer: la otra es cambiarle la contrase;a al root por un espacio
<killer> y asi si de teja montarlo?
<cyberplop> killer: esa es la pregunt.. sera que se puede
<killer> uuu eso si no se, no lo eh hecho asi
<cyberplop> killer:  no con sudo -p creo que se puede
<cyberplop> Alguien sabe utlizar bien el comando sudo -p ????????????????
<israel_> killer: guillermo?
<killer> no
<israel_> :P
<killer> xD
<israel_> que quieres hacer con eso?
<israel_> sudo -p??
<cyberplop> israel_: como funciona?
<israel_> cyberplop:que es lo que quieres hacer?
<cyberplop> israel_: sigo en el mismo problema
<israel_> cyberplop: pues no se que es lo que quieres hacer
<cyberplop> israel_: quiero que se ejecute un server sin que me pida la contrase;a (o que se autenfique automaitcamente desde una sola lina de comando)
<israel_> ha pues mira copia ti id de ssh al servidor remoto, luego copia ese id al usuario de root y listo
<cyberplop> israel_: no es servidor remoto es server local
<israel_> mmm pues di las cosas completas
<israel_> que quieres hacer?
<cyberplop> israel_: ya lo logre
<cyberplop> :P
<killer> como lo solucionaste?
<israel_> cyberplop: que bueno aunque no se que querias hacer...
<cyberplop> israel_: sip pero no me funcion como queria... bueno toco probar con otro plugin
<killer> israel_:  sabes como solucionar el problema con el efecto fuego en ubuntu 12
<cyberplop> killer: ya intentaste hecharle agua?
<cyberplop> jejjee
<killer> hahahaahahaha
<killer> esque al configurarlo en compiz, pues nadamas no me aparece el efecto, los demas funcionan perfecto
<cyberplop> ..mmm raro....
<killer> eh buscado en google, pero no encuentro algo similar o que me pueda servir
<israel_> killer: que problema}
<killer> al poner el efecto fuego  en compiz , no me aparece
<killer> los demas me funcionan bien, cosa que en ubuntu 11.10 jalaba bien
<killer> ahora tengo el 12.04
<israel_> ya revisaste la documentacion haber si funciona compiz con el 12
<israel_> ??
<israel_> por que segun yo desde el 11 tiene problemas ya que no le estan dando soporte
<killer> pues los demas efectos me andan bien
<israel_> pues ya encontraste uno que no jajaja :P
<killer> hahahaha seee, es uno de mis favoritos y rayos
<israel_> por que en el 10 que tengo anda de maravilla
<killer> si, en el 11.10 si me jalaba bien
<israel_> a lo mejor te hace falta configurar algo para que funcione
<killer> pues... la verdad no se, es lo qeu ando revisando
<killer> porq tengo el compiz fusion
<cyberplop> saben me canse... no lo gre configurar un Xampp en eclipse
<HoNgOuRu> where can I see what's happening with the soundcard after changing songs? any log?
<cousteau> HoNgOuRu, español, please :)
<cousteau> a lo mejor dmesg
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<HoNgOuRu> me ocnfundi de canal
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-10
<HoNgOuRu> lo arregle !!! agregue enable-lfe-remixing = yes a /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<cyberplop> HoNgOuRu: tu eras con el sistema de escritorio todo raro
<HoNgOuRu> si
<HoNgOuRu> arregle un problema que venia sucediendo desde varias versiones anteriores de ubuntu
<HoNgOuRu> con el subwoofer
<cyberplop> ha!
<cyberplop> felicitaciones... sube la respuesta. Para que otras personas tengan esa info!
<capitantyler> hola no tengo sonido en ubuntu 12.04, alguien me puede ayudar http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5b13f0485ce3ab70bade651f39b5088813695ada
<cyberplop> capitantyler: ya intentaste con reinicar el sistema? eso me paso hace como dos dias
<capitantyler> cyberplop si ya trate
<cyberplop>  israel_ le puedes ayudar a capitantyler
<capitantyler> hola no tengo sonido en ubuntu 12.04, alguien me puede ayudar http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5b13f0485ce3ab70bade651f39b5088813695ada
<PrIsmaTicO> Hola
<PrIsmaTicO> su
<PrIsmaTicO>  HoOoOoOoOoLa  HoOoOoOoOoLa  HoOoOoOoOoLa  HoOoOoOoOoLa
<PrIsmaTicO>  HoOoOoOoOoLa  HoOoOoOoOoLa  HoOoOoOoOoLa  HoOoOoOoOoLa
<PrIsmaTicO>  HoOoOoOoOoLa  HoOoOoOoOoLa  HoOoOoOoOoLa  HoOoOoOoOoLa
<PrIsmaTicO> ahora si ¿'
<PrIsmaTicO> alguien que me ayude en un problemilla ¿?
<Deckon> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<PrIsmaTicO> xD
<PrIsmaTicO> como levando un ubunto desde una usb y de donde descargo el sistema operativo ?
<xangua> !usb | PrIsmaTicO
<kubot> PrIsmaTicO: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Deckon> busca en google
<xangua> configura tu bios para que arranque desde tu usb PrIsmaTicO
<fzeta> más claro no canta un gallo
<PrIsmaTicO> /†\  xangua /†\ esque no es para mi pc es para que este en la usb y de ahi conecte a cualquier pc
<PrIsmaTicO> y levante el ubuntu
<xangua> PrIsmaTicO: entonces ve el enlace que dice persistente
<PrIsmaTicO> /†\  xangua /†\ ia gracias man
<PrIsmaTicO> primera ves que entro a esta red me esta gustando
<PrIsmaTicO> xD
<xangua> me parece que igual puedes hasta instalarlo en una usb como cualquier disco PrIsmaTicO
<PrIsmaTicO> /†\  xangua /†\ aver eso no intente gracias
<PrIsmaTicO> y abusando de su cordialidad donde descargo
<PrIsmaTicO> la ultima version del ubuntu
<xangua> de ubuntu.com ...
<PrIsmaTicO> /†\  xangua /†\ gracias bro
<PrIsmaTicO> /†\  xangua /†\ tu estudias informatica o sistemas ¿?
<PrIsmaTicO> /†\  xangua /†\ gracias bro en otra ocacion volvere
<PrIsmaTicO> q
<hit> buenas
<Deckon> o/
<hit> como te va
<hit> ????
<Deckon> bien supongo
<hit> bien supongo ???
<hit> :P
<hit> pera te hablo por privado
<hit> el comando killaudio para que sirve??
<Deckon> supongo sea un kill sobre un proceso de nombre audio
<hit> te lo comento por que laptop no tiene audio
<hit> y he hecho un sin fin de modificaciones
<hit> sin lograr que emita sonido
<hit> alguien me podia ayudar con mi audio mando las especificaciones
<Deckon> que tarjeta de audio es?
<hit> ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<hit> y ese es mi sitema
<hit> por mas modificaciones que he hecho y gogleado no logro dar con la solucion
<hit> he cambiado el aslaconf
<Deckon> intntaste esto? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1894547
<hit> a ver
<hit> si
<hit> ptions snd-hda-codec-realtek index=-2
<hit> ademas  de auto
<hit> dallas
<hit> 3stark
<hit> y hp
<hit> en la ultima linea
<hit> y nada
<hit> no se que otro tipo de configuracion podria hacer
<hit> restaure el sonido incluso con llaves
<hit> con un chico el cual me estba ayudando el dia de ayer
<hit> pero nada alguien puede orientarme
<hit> coballeros??
<Deckon> hit, esto es con ubuntu 12?
<hit> no
<hit> esa es xubuntu 11.10 creo
<hit> oneric
<hit> si se que es
<hit> la ultima version estable de xubuntu
<hit> estaba pensando en actualizar pero no se si se solucionaria
<Deckon> nop xubuntu ya esta en la 12 tambien
<hit> pero estable??
<hit> a ver
<Deckon> si claro
<Deckon> bueno tan estable como es posible :P
<Deckon> podrias probar desde el cdlive si te toma el audio
<hit> es beta aun segun la ajina
<hit> motar un live cd
<hit> ??
<hit> quiero montar fedora dicen que es mas estable
<hit> pero la ultima version no me era compatible
<hit> y sobre montar un live cd
<hit>  antes de formatear  no probe eso pero guarde la configuracion de el alsa y el pulse audio yenun pendribe despues instale en mi secion y tanpoco nada de audio
<Deckon> no hit http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<hit> no se que carajos por que sonaba y de un monento a otro se fue el audio
<Deckon> yo si...updates
<hit> si updatee ayer
<hit> me salta actualizar a ubuntu 12
<hit> pero como updateo a xubuntu 12
<Deckon> hit, loqueseauntu es un ubuntu pero con otro entorno
<hit> ok
<hit> no sabia
<hit> pero tengo algo de recelo debido a tanto tutarial que he hecho para reparar el udio hice uno de ubuntu y tube que formatear
<Deckon> hit otra cosa que podrias hacer es rastrear las actualizasiones que hiciste cuando empezo a ocurrir el problema y downgradear esos paquetes...a ver si eso te recupera el audio
<hit> lo hice ayer
<hit>  es mas la laptop esta recein formateada
<Deckon> ha pues dale ya oportunidad a xubuntu 12
<hit>  y siguiendo las intrucciones que me dio un chico el dia de ayer hicimos eso que tu señalas
<hit> bueno no pierdo nada
<hit> solo le doy a actualizar y listo ?? no me ba a pedir nadas??
<Deckon> mmm no sep bien la verdad pero no creo que lo haga..igual es recomendable que hagas respaldos si tienes algo importante antes de empezar
<hit> como te dije esta recien formateado
<hit> pense que al formatear se iva a rreglar
<hit> (pensando  como windows )
<NimbusCs> Buenas Amigos.... quien aqui sabe como resolver el problema del ruido (sucio/noise) del microfono en Ubuntu 12.04, al gravar o conversar con voz
<NimbusCs> ?!
<Deckon> NimbusCs, podrias intentar con los canales de alsamixer, tal vez alguno que no deberia estar activo es el que te esta metiendo ruido
<ElVillano_> saludos a todos
<Deckon> o/
<NimbusCs> Deckon y como configuro el alsamixer, estoy desde gnome-shell y aqui no me muestra nada más que las cosas para subir o bajar el volumen, más nada...
<Deckon> NimbusCs, F6 selecciona tu tarjeta y te deberian aparecer los demas canales
<kenMasters> holas, una consulta que alternativa aparte de Cpanel existe para el control de servidores dedicados para hosting
<kenMasters> (porque cpanel - no es compatible con ubuntu)
<tkw-one> ue?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tengo un problemon: tengo instalados unity y ubuntu-shell, pero cuando me logueo con cualquiera siempre me sale gnome.fallback
<Gosset_Inofensiu> he intentado reinstalar los paquetes pero lo que me produjo fue la desinstalacion de los drivers de la tarjeta grafica y he tenido que reinstalar la grafica en modo de recuperacion, un rollo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> alguna sugerencia?
<polux9> hola estimados
<polux9> una pregunta necesito instalar tibia en ubuntu y no tengo experiencia instalando archivos TGZ usualmente lo hago con los comandos sudo apt-get bla bla bla... alguien puede darme alguna ayuda?
 * xoan buenas
<lana> hay alguien que controle el libreoffice
<xoan> lana: es mejor que expongas tu duda o problema directamente
<xoan> !ask lana
<kubot> lana: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<lana> ok
<lana> los archivos docx se me desconfiguran todas las imagenes, dibujos...
<xoan> lana: no es un problema de libreoffice, es un problema del formato docx
<xoan> guárdalos, o pide que te los guarden, en un formato opendocument como odt, o en último caso como doc
<xoan> suele tener mejor compatibilidad
<lana> ya pero eso no lo puedo hacer
<lana> la gente manda sus archivos por lo general en docx
<fosco_> lana, pues te va a pasar eso entonces, no puedes evitarlo
<fosco_> el formato docx es cerrado y microsoft no permite hacer mejores visores
<lana> pues deja al libreoffice fuera de juego
<fosco_> precisamente por eso lo hace
<lana> pensar que por lo menos el 90% de la gente compra un ordenador con office
<lana> to soy profesor y los/as alumno/as me mandan todos en docx
<fosco_> entiendo pero es lo que hay
<lana> ya
<fosco_> no costaría más de 5 minutos enseñarles a guardar en .doc
<fosco_> pero bueno
<lana> ya pero incluso con doc tienen problemas
<lana> de docx a doc pasa algo parecido, bueno tanta desconfiguracion no hay
<lana> pero algo si
<xoan> lana: lo que es penoso es que la gente envíe documentos en .docx obligando al que lo recibe a usar una aplicación como ms office
<xoan> que conste que existen complementos para guardar desde ms office los ficheros en formato opendocument
<lana> sabeis si hay algun capturador de pantalla bueno  donde por lo menos se puedan cortar las imagenes
<lana> como el snagy
<xoan> lana: por curiosidad, tienen que enviártelos obligatoriamente en un formato editable? o sólo es por comodidad? si es así, puedes pedir que te los envíen en pdf, que eso siempre se ve bien
<lana> no tiene que ser editables, para poderlos correguir
<xoan> "no tiene que ser editable" o "no, tiene que ser editable"?
<lana> si tienen que ser editables
<xoan> sobre un pdf puedes hacer anotaciones, con aplicaciones como xournal... pero bueno, no es el tema, así que nada, si te los envían en docx, no podrás hacer nada
<xoan> sobre lo de las capturas, puedes usar gimp
<lana> ya pero no es lo mismo
<lana> el gimp utiliza capas
<lana> no tiene flechas,..
<xoan> ein?
<xoan> pero no querías recortar?
<lana> pasamos a programas como el knapshop que no hace casi nada
<lana> a programas como el gimp que es excesivamente complicado
<xoan> hace lo que tiene que hacer: caprturar un pantallazo :D
<lana> no conoces el snagy no?
<xoan> pero bueno, sí que los hay más completos, ahora te digo, espera
<xoan> lana: no, porque seguro que es para windows
<lana> es muy sencillo tienes unas herramientas como flechas, cortar....
<lana> claro que es para win
<xoan> http://shutter-project.org/
<xoan> por ejemplo
<lana> lo estoy descargando
<xoan> lo tienes en los repositorios de ubuntu, así que: $ sudo apt-get install shutter
<lana> ya esta lo voy a mirar
<xoan> o siguiendo las instrucciones de la página web si quieres alguna versión un poco más específica
<xoan> y si lo quieres utilizar de forma predeterminada: http://shutter-project.org/faq-help/set-shutter-as-the-default-screenshot-tool/
<lana> este shuter parece interesante se puede editar hacer cosas
<lana> y encima parece que es vectorial
<lana> muy bueno el shuter
<lana> era lo que buscaba
<init> lana: pinta ?
<fosco_> vectorial no es, pero es muy potente
<xoan> init: pinta no está orientado a las capturas de pantalla; creo que por cómo describió snagy (supongo que querría decir snagit), shutter es la mejor opción; incluso mejor
<init> ahh, capturar pantalla
<init> no lei eso, recien llego :P
<lana> si sin duda alguna me parece muy bueno
<lana> lo probare cuando haga un manual
<lopulus> hola gente... dejo de funcionarme la combinacion de teclas "alt+tab"....
<lopulus> hola gente... dejo de funcionarme la combinacion de teclas "alt+tab"....
<curiousx> jai!
<Chuck_Norris> mientras tanto Chuck_Norris... http://i.imgur.com/qofpD.jpg  http://i.imgur.com/GscwB.jpg
<Chuck_Norris> kubot dile a Chuck_Norris a cerca de off topic =P
<m4v> tardé en tipearlo
<lopulus> hola gente... dejo de funcionarme la combinacion de teclas "alt+tab"....
<m4v> !repetir lopulus
<kubot> lopulus: No repitas tu pregunta muy seguido, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá. Puedes buscar en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org mientras esperas.
<m4v> lopulus: nunca me pasó, lo único que se me ocurre es que mires los atajos de teclado, pero supongo que ya lo haz hecho.
<lopulus> perdon gente... pasa que mi internet no es muy buena y supongo que no envia el mensaje
<lopulus> donde busco los atajos de teclado
<m4v> lopulus: busca por teclado, o en las preferencias del sistema.
<rsergio> como ver macros de excel de windows en ubuntu	
<rsergio> buen dia a todos
<rsergio> como ver macros de excel de windows en ubuntu	
<m4v> rsergio: no repitas por favor, es temprano y no hay actividad ahora. Y sinceramente ni sé que son macros.
<Sapote> hola gente
<xoan> m4v: "temprano" es una excusa un pelín mala, no crees? dependerá de la zona horaria...
<dannyLopez> buenas
<m4v> xoan: cierto que temprano es relativo, pero eso no cambia a esta hora hay poca actividad :p
<m4v> y no es una excusa, es lo es.
<init> es un "temprano" general ?
<Virus69> Tras instalar actualizaciones en ubuntu 12.04 ya no puedo escuchar musica po mis auriculars, alguien sabe como puedo resolverlo?
<Virus69> Tras instalar actualizaciones en ubuntu 12.04 ya no puedo escuchar musica por mis auriculars, alguien sabe como puedo resolverlo?
<pablor> hola alguien puede ayudarme?
<pablor> actualice a 12.04 pero no me aparecen las aplicaciones en inicio
<fosco_> pablor, que aplicaciones?
<Virus69>  Tras instalar actualizaciones en ubuntu 12.04 ya no puedo escuchar musica por mis auriculars, alguien sabe como puedo resolverlo?
<xoan> Virus69: ya lo leimos la primera vez, no repitas, anda
<Virus69> xoan, pero nadie da una mano
<xoan> Virus69: y crees que repitiéndolo lo harán?
<Virus69> xoan, pero si acudiste a reclamarme por el spam
<xoan> en lugar de eso, deberías intentar dar más información, como el tipo de dispositivo de audio, o algún fichero de registor de alsa o pulseaudio
<xoan> Virus69: esque repetir lo mismo tres veces en tres minutos es como para llamarte la atención
<pablor> cuando abro el menu inicio no aparece ninguna aplicacion, salvo que ponga el nombre del programa
<Virus69> es logico que no me funciona el alsa
<Virus69> con los parlantes funciona
<Virus69> pero con los auriculares no
<Virus69> ya intente reinstalar el alsa. pero me problemas al compilarlo
<Virus69> http://banyut.obolog.com/restaurar-audio-ubuntu-66394
<xoan> eso es del 2008... han cambiado demasiadas cosas desde aquella
<Virus69> ¡El paquete alsa-source no se ha compilado satisfactoriamente,   véase /var/cache/modass/alsa-source*buildlog* para obtener detalles!
<Virus69> buena es la unica que encontre, en el foro de ubuntu hay varios post con e mismo problema pero sin solucion
<pablor> fosco: cuando abro el menu inicio no aparece ninguna aplicacion, salvo que ponga el nombre del programa
<Deckon> pablor, en el dash hay una opcion que te muestra las apps instaladas
<pablor> en el menu inicio click derecho - aplicaciones? al abrirlo solo aparece l menu derecho con los menues de aplicaciones, pero no aplicaciones
<Virus69> xoan, a ver amigo investigando un poco ya se que en ubuntu a partir de la version 9.04 remplasaron el ALSA por pulse audio, ok entonces el problema es con el pulse audio
<Virus69> xoan, pregunto si reinstalo pulseaudio que probabilidades hay de que se soluciones mi problema?
<xoan> probablemente ninguna, pero reinstalarlo no te cuesta mucho, así que si quieres puedes probar para descartarlo
<Virus69> xoan, bueno como se que no va a solucionarse asi, existe alguna alternativa para poder restaurar pulse audio?
<lopulus> m4v sigo sin poder hacer andar alt+tb... Me aparecian las ventanitas en chiquito
<dannyLopez> como utilizo el pastebinit?
<init> comando | pastebinit
<xoan> dannyLopez: $ pastebinit /path/to/file
<init> pastebinit --help
<dannyLopez> Incapaz a leer desde: cat
<xoan> $ command | pastebinit
<dannyLopez> Incapaz a leer desde: cat
<dannyLopez> Incapaz a leer desde: cat
<init> !repetir dannyLopez
<kubot> dannyLopez: No repitas tu pregunta muy seguido, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá. Puedes buscar en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org mientras esperas.
<xoan> dannyLopez: qué estás ejecutando para que te devuelva ese error?
<dannyLopez> ¬¬_j error de insert
<dannyLopez> xoan: cat xcosa.txt
<init> cat algo | pastebinit ?
<dannyLopez> THIS API HAS BEEN DISABLED. Please use Pastebin's new API. http://pastebin.com/api
<xoan> dannyLopez: tendrás una versión desactualizada de pastebinit
<dannyLopez> el hambre ya no me deja pensar
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/4jfXLu2N
<xoan> vale, y?
<dannyLopez> que me da error de gpg xoan :(
<xoan> no, ahí no hay ningún error
<dannyLopez> W: Error de GPG: http://deb.torproject.org sid Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 74A941BA219EC810
<Deckon> !key
<Deckon> !llave
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'llave'.
<Deckon> entonces no se
<xoan> !gpg
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<Deckon> eso
<dannyLopez> xD
<xoan> puedes cambiar el servidor de llaves si ahí no la encuentra, aunque debería
<xoan> luego no tendría que darte error al ejecutar apt-get update
<dannyLopez> Deckon: si, es que eso me parece extraño, agrego la gpg, pero no me la deja procesar :(
<xoan> dannyLopez: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 74A941BA219EC810
<xoan> una cosa es importarla tú, y otra añadírsela a apt
<dannyLopez> xoan: pues estaba siguiendo los pasos de la pagina de tor
<dannyLopez> gracias xoan me ha funcionado
<xoan> dannyLopez: seguro que faltaba algo en tu orden, algo como: gpg ... | sudo apt-key add -
<xoan> o algo así
<dannyLopez> mi orden era la que aparece en la página
<xoan> https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<xoan> en esa página?
<xoan> gpg --export A3C4F0F979CAA22CDBA8F512EE8CBC9E886DDD89 | sudo apt-key add -
<dannyLopez> gpg --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv 886DDD89
<xoan> ya, y la siguiente línea qué?
<dannyLopez> y luego la que dijiste xoan
<dannyLopez> vas más rápido que yo xoan xD
<xoan> y ponías el - del final? o te daba algún error?
<xoan> If there are no errors you're good to continue.
<dannyLopez> exactamente lo ponia asi gpg --export A3C4F0F979CAA22CDBA8F512EE8CBC9E886DDD89 | apt-key add - <--- sin sudo por que estoy en un fake root
<xoan> pues no funcionaba
<israel_> hola a todos, alguien tiene instalado el pangolin?
<xoan> israel_: alguien lo tendrá, hombre...
<israel_> solo para preguntar como les va con eso
<xoan> bien
<Deckon> ^=
<israel_> estoy usando el 10.04 pero quiero ver si me cambio
<israel_> cuanta memoria usa pnagolin para ver si me alcanza la que tengo en mi lap
<xoan> 384 como mínimo
<israel_> a pues no es tanta, creo que lo instalare en otro HD haber como funciona
<israel_> ya que instale el 11 y no le fue muy bien a mi lap =(
<xoan> israel_: 384MiB es la mínima; la recomendada es 1GiB
<israel_> tengo 2gb ahorita
<xoan> pues de sobra
<israel_> pues lo probare ya que llegue a casa
<Deckon> XD imagina el dia que necesites mas de 2gb para correr un linux...ese dia si estara jodida la cosa
<israel_> pues por esa razon deje el winslow jajaj
<israel_> de hecho tengo una lap viejita como servidor proxy y funciona de maravilla, claro sin GUI
<MrMkS> Hola
<Deckon> o/
<israel_> MrMkS: hola
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola alguie me puede ayudar por favor, querría eliminar un "efecto" de metacity, concretamente el "deslizador" que aparece al hacer clic con boton derecho sobre una ventana minimizada en un panel en Gnome-Classic: http://imgur.com/hABNy
<XiaYixuan> hola
<XiaYixuan> por favor, digame como se puede instalar QQ
<Gosset_Inofensiu> apt-get install qq
<XiaYixuan> se ve difícil :|
<Gosset_Inofensiu> esta e nlas repos veo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ah no, es empathy
<Gosset_Inofensiu> que se puede utilizar para qq
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ah qq es la red esa china
<Gosset_Inofensiu> como el facebook chino
<Gosset_Inofensiu> verdad?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pues puedes utilizar Empathy XiaYixuan
<XiaYixuan> que es Empathy?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> abre el centro de software de ubuntu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> busca qq
<Gosset_Inofensiu> te aperece empathy
<XiaYixuan> quiero instalar qq mensajero
<Gosset_Inofensiu> programa de mensajeria instantanea
<XiaYixuan> parece que ya es instalado
<Gosset_Inofensiu> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/QQ
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yo no sé chino pero...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> igual ahí puedes guiarte
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pues configura Empathy con tus parametros de qq
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno puedes usar otros programas, no tiene que ser empathy
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en fin
<XiaYixuan> pero yo ni sé chino :|
<Gosset_Inofensiu> entonces?
<XiaYixuan> querría chatear con mis amigos chinos en QQ
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pues hazlo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> nadie te lo impide
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es que no sé qué más quieres que te diga
<XiaYixuan> pero si trato de instalar QQ veo un text lo que dice que el numero de versión de puede empazar con una letra :|
<Gosset_Inofensiu> te he dado el programa para hacerlo
<XiaYixuan> *no puede empezar
<xangua> XiaYixuan: puedes conectarte a qq con empathy, el mensajero que Ya viene instalado en ubuntu
<XiaYixuan> cómo?
<XiaYixuan> no tengo Jabber...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> e nfin..
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Be Right Back
<xangua> XiaYixuan: dale clic en el botón Ubuntu, escribe Empathy , rechaza el aviso de crear una cuenta para saber quien está cerca, crea una cuenta qq e introduce tus datos
<XiaYixuan> "crea una cuenta qq" cómo?
<xangua> en el gestor de cuentas de Empathy
<XiaYixuan> no funciona :|
<xangua> !nofunciona
<kubot> "no me funciona" o "da error" no son descripciones útiles de un problema, se más descriptivo e indica los mensajes de error completos a traves de un !pastebin.
<XiaYixuan> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<XiaYixuan> hay ICQ, facebook, Jabber, MSN, pero no hay QQ. sólo hay otros
<XiaYixuan> cuando elijo la cuenta
<XiaYixuan> Emphaty realmente tiene QQ para elegir?
<seigor-35> espero y esto te ayude
<seigor-35> XiaYixuan, http://im.qq.com/qq/linux/download.shtml aunque no sepas chino traducelo con google traslate....
<XiaYixuan> vale
<XiaYixuan> gracias!
<dannyLopez> 3
<Gosset_Inofensiu> alguien utiliza el paquete gnome-panel?
<dannyLopez> yo
<dannyLopez> o pues está instalado en mi 10.04 :S
<xangua> mmm me parece que había visto qq en pidgin antes pero leo que el soporte está roto
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ah ok
<Gosset_Inofensiu> empiezo a pensar que deberia haberme quedado en 10.10
<xangua> !alguien | Gosset_Inofensiu lo mismo aplica tanto en inglés como en español
<kubot> Gosset_Inofensiu lo mismo aplica tanto en inglés como en español: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Gosset_Inofensiu> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Gosset_Inofensiu> !bp
<kubot> ¿Estas seguro de que tu pregunta nos permitirá ayudarte? Por favor lee http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Como_hacer_preguntas_en_ubuntu-es para entender como hacer una "mejor" pregunta.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> !encuesta
<kubot> Normalmente, no hay un "mejor" programa para hacer una tarea. Depende de lo que tú elijas, tus preferencias, las características que deseas y otros factores. NO HAGAS encuestas en el canal. Si todavía quieres la opinion de las personas, pregúntale a BestBot en #ubuntu-bots.
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: si quieres jugar con el bot, HAZLO POR PRIVADO
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ups pensaba que solo lo veia yo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> perdon perdon
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero es que no encuentro a nadie que me pueda ayuda con algo con lo que me he estado peleando muchas horas
<xangua> como te puede ayudar alguien sin saber tu problema Gosset_Inofensiu ¿
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no es como un capricho de entrar aqui sin ni siquiera buscar en google como hacen otros
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mi problema ya lo he dicho mas arriba
<Gosset_Inofensiu> alguie me puede ayudar por favor, querría eliminar un "efecto" de metacity, concretamente el "deslizador" que aparece al hacer clic con boton derecho sobre una ventana minimizada en un panel en Gnome-Classic: http://imgur.com/hABNy
<Gosset_Inofensiu> sólo pulsando control y right click me sale el menu de opciones normales
<Gosset_Inofensiu> sin las flechas
<Deckon> Gosset_Inofensiu, puede que CCSM tenga opciones para eso
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero es un problema de metacity
<Deckon> ok, entonces puede que echando mano de gconf
<Gosset_Inofensiu> me pelee con gconf toda la tarde de ayer
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero no lo encontre
<mimecar> con un usuario nuevo te pase lo mismo?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si claro
<Gosset_Inofensiu> le pasara a todo el mundo digo yo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es por defecto
<usuario> buenas a todo el mundo
<Dimitruss> alguien instalo el oracle expres en su ubuntu
<Dimitruss> ?
<Dimitruss> ya descargue el instalador esta en rpm y le di el alien como root
<balam> hola algien me puede ayudar quiero hacer mi disco duro en la nube
<mimecar> balam: qué entiendes por hacer tu disco duro en la nube?
<Dimitruss> balan utiliza ubuntu one
<balam> lo que pasa es que tengo un disco duro de 2 teras y lo estoy desperdiciando un poco ya que lo tengo pegado a mi pc en casa y lo que quiero hacer es poder acceder a el desde distintos dispositivos tengo una tablet android un cel android y una laptop
<omikron4> balam: parece que no quieres la nube, sino ser la nube
<balam> si uso ese como documentos cortos pero quiero hacer mi disco de 2 terAS
<balam> aja
<mimecar> balam: compartelo como una unidad de red
<balam> pero si no estoy dentro de la misma red
<Dimitruss> tendrias que crear un servicio ftp luego desbloquear el puerto ftp de tu rputer usar noip2
<balam> esa es la cuestion
<mimecar> entonces o te montas un servidor de archivos en tu equipo
<mimecar> o no lo podrás usar
<omikron4> sin embargo creo que ninguna empresa con la seriedad de canonical u otro particular puede o quiera dejar sus archivos en un particular.. no crees?
<Dimitruss> por eso levanta un ftp usas noip2 , debloqueas tu puerto e ingresas por una url que te da noip2
<balam> hay aplicaciones en win que si jalaron sin tanto rollo pero prefiero instalar en linux
<mimecar> balam: te tienes que montar un servidor de archivos igual
<balam> o no se si seria bueno instalar el owncloud
<Dimitruss> yo lo hice con mi servidor web que ya es casi lo mismo
<Dimitruss> para mostrarles a mi clientes algunas paginas antes de comprar el osting
<BreoganGal> hola
<balam> si pero en este caso no lo quiero para pag web si no solo para streaming o compartir archivos entre dispositivos
<mimecar> balam: vas a dejar tu ordenador encendido todo el día?
<omikron4> balam si quieres ser nube.. create un dropbox
<balam> aja si
<balam> ya tengo dropbox pero quiero aprobechar mi HD de 2 teras
<omikron4> en dropbox no hace falta que este enchufado
<BreoganGal> una cosa, uso ubuntu la ultima version de ubuntu, y no me reconoce la cam, bueno con chesee si, pero con empathy nada, alguna idea?
<mimecar> BreoganGal: vas a usar Jabber con Empathy?
<omikron4> BreoganGal: si con cheese te la reconoce quiere decir que el sistema lo reconoce... lo otro seran problemas de configuracion me pienso
<omikron4> configuracion del programa que uses
<BreoganGal> empathy
<balam> me recominendan owncloud o algun otro
<Dimitruss> oyan ayudenme
<balam> mimecar si lo voy a dejar todo el dia encendido
<Dimitruss> quiero instalar el oracle express
<BreoganGal> en la anterion iba sin problemas
<omikron4> BreoganGal: no sera la cuenta de hotmail, cierto?
<mimecar> balam: monta un servidor web
<Dimitruss> ya le di el alien ya tengo el deb ya corri el deb y ya instalo
<mimecar> Dimitruss: todavía no has dicho el error que te da
<BreoganGal> si
<Dimitruss> no me da error ese es el problema
<omikron4> BreoganGal: es que resulta que gates cambio el protocola de msn y ya no vemos en linux a traves del video messenger
<granjero> hola, alguien sabe por que gedit me está guardando los archivos duplicados con un  ~  al final del nombre del archivo?
<mimecar> Dimitruss: inicia el servidor de oracle
<BreoganGal> ouch, tengo alguna forma de usar la cam pues?
<Dimitruss> dice get started with oracle le doy click y no lanza nada
<BreoganGal> en linux claro
<omikron4> granjero: eso es porque te hace una copia del archivo antiguo cuando lo cambias
<mimecar> BreoganGal: con MSN y empathy no
<mimecar> Dimitruss: has iniciado el servicio de la base de datos?
<BreoganGal> el msn oficial? ese no tiene version de linux
<omikron4> BreoganGal: si.. en linux.. y messenger ya no hay video.. hasta que haya algo nuevo
<BreoganGal> ah, oki
<Dimitruss> no todavia nbo inice la base de datos
<Dimitruss> komo lo hago
<BreoganGal> pues usare la otra particion para ello que si no...jje
<omikron4> BreoganGal: y aunque gates ha comprado skype de momento tenemos video.. hasta que quiera bill
<mimecar> Dimitruss: sigue la documentación que hay en la web de la descarga
<Dimitruss> no hay documentacion
<BreoganGal> jje, oki, gracias!! es que no sabia que hacia mal ya que antes funcionaba, xd
<omikron4> BreoganGal: asi es bill.. consiguio las cosas pirateando y robando y ahora no quiere competencia
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<BreoganGal> y ya que estamos una pregunta rapida, un programa sencillo o comandos para probar la seguridad de mi red mirando si desde aqui saco la clave?
<BreoganGal> vi alguno para ello pero son sistemas, y preferia programa desde aqui
<mimecar> BreoganGal: si usas wpa2 tu red es segura
<omikron4> BreoganGal: lee kubot
<BreoganGal> oki, si es wpa2
<BreoganGal> gracias!!
<Dimitruss> mimecar:  lo descargue de aqui http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/products/express-edition/downloads/index.html
<mimecar> mira la pestaña Documentation
<Dimitruss> si al parecer si hay documentacion mil disculpas
<lkas> como instalo sl en ubuntu?
<mimecar> qué es SL?
<lkas> sl es un programa que corrige ls
<mimecar> mira si está en el centro de software de ubuntu
<xangua> sudo apt-get install sl
<lkas> funciono perfecto xangua , gracias
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola, buenas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tengo un problema: cuando ejecuto onboard en terminal me sale este error: http://pastebin.com/dzSbJEfe
<Gosset_Inofensiu> deberia reinstalar python?
<liher> hola
<liher> tengo ubuntu 12.04 y cuando escribo algo sin ningun programa abierto en el escritorio abajo a la derecha aparece una barra con lo que escribo
<liher> que es eso?
<mimecar> una barra de búsqueda
<liher> hola mimecar
<liher> como se usa
<liher> ?
<mimecar> ... escribes letras y te las busca en la carpeta actual
<liher> en mi carpeta personal?
<mimecar> en la carpeta en la que estes
<liher> no entiendo, si no tengo ningun programa o carpeta abierta?
<mimecar> entonces no buscará nada
<mimecar> el escritorio es una carpeta
<liher> ah, vale, es que yo siempre tengo el secritorio vacio, no me gusta tener nada
<liher> muchas gracias mimecar, eres el mejor, me has ayudado con varias cosas
<liher> es agradable encontrarse con gente dispuesta a ayudar a los recien iniciados en ubuntu
<liher> muchas gracias de verdad
<liher> agur
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> Alguien probo al cliente web de correo
<Harpagornis> ?
<Vero2> Harpagornis: buenas, a qué te referis?
<Harpagornis> pues a los diferentes webmail que hay para poder ver el correo desde la web
<Vero2> yo uso Thunderbird
<dannyLopez> buenas tardes, instalé las utilidades de HP, y no puedo desintalarlas :(, quien me puede guiar?
<BreoganGal> hola
<BreoganGal> ndo marco la iso no la coge
<BreoganGal> *estoy desde el creador de discos de arranque para instalar la imagen en n pen
<BreoganGal>  pero cuando marco la iso no la coge
<Vero2> dannyLopez:  no tiene un desinstalador?
<BreoganGal> el creador de discos de arranque?
<BreoganGal> es la primera vez que lo uso, y no se porque no lo selecciona
<Vero2> a mi nunca me funcionó
<BreoganGal> xd
<Vero2> BreoganGal: pero si googleas un poco seguro que encontrarás otros programas
<BreoganGal> que ironia que ese vaya de serie y no funcione
<BreoganGal> jje
<k-milogars> buenas
<k-milogars> necesito montar una red ad-hoc en linuxmint y no escuentro como
<dannyLopez> lo lamento no estaba, pero no no trae desinstalador
<liya> holas ... una consulta ¿cual es mas ligero Gnome Shell o Unity 2D?
<xpplus> hola
<xpplus> necesito ayuda urgentemente urgente
<xpplus> me cmopre una nvidia geforce2 mx y la puse , pero al instalar los driver la pantalla me queda con resolucion 800x600 y se me ve todo my grande y no lo puedo cambiar , que ago??
<xoan> xpplus: no te funciona con el controlador libre que viene incluido en ubuntu?
<xpplus> yo instalo el driver que esta en instalar controladores adicionales
<xoan> qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<xpplus> 11.10
<xoan> y no te muestra más resoluciones?
<xpplus> no
<xpplus> amenos que desintale el driver
<xpplus> pero justamente la compre para instalar el driver y que me vaya todo correcto :(
<xoan> y no te va todo correcto sin instalar el controlador adicional?
<xpplus> eso vere...
<liya> disculpen me pueden decir cual entorno es mas ligero ¿Unity 2D o Gnome Shell?
<xoan> es una geforce2 mx 400 o algo así?
<xpplus> unity 2d
<xoan> esa tiene soporte, creo, con el controlador libre
<xpplus> siu
<xpplus> esa es
<xpplus> buena , alguna solucion? :(
<liya> ok gracias entonces me quedo con unity 2D :)
<xoan> xpplus: de todos modos, ahora lo tienes instalado?
<xpplus> el driver si
<xpplus> pero lo desintalare
<xoan> abre na terminal y dime que te sale: $ dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<xpplus> ok
<xoan> ya, pero antes ejecuta eso, y pega la salida en paste.ubuntu.com
<xpplus> ok
<xpplus> ii  nvidia-96                              96.43.20-0ubuntu6                       NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<xpplus> ii  nvidia-96-updates                      96.43.20-0ubuntu5                       NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<xpplus> ii  nvidia-common                          1:0.2.35                                Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<xpplus> ii  nvidia-settings                        280.13-0ubuntu2                         Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<xpplus> ii  nvidia-settings-updates                295.20-0ubuntu0.1                       Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<xoan> xpplus: en paste.ubuntu.com... joder
<xpplus> eso sale
<xpplus> ...
<xpplus> bueno igual ya ves lo que sale xD
<xpplus> bueno , lo desintalare , giual me quedo sin aceleracion 3d....para eso me quedo con mi intel :(
<xoan> es raro, porque la versión del controlador es la correcta
<xpplus> joder
<xpplus> sigo con el probelma
<xpplus> desintale los drivers y me sige con la resolucion baja y no la puedo cambiar
<xpplus> ayuda urgente please!!!
<selina2> hola
<xpplus> hola
<xpplus> ayuda urgente
<xpplus> ayudenme a cambiar de resolucion la pnatalla
<xpplus> se me ve todo muy grande y no me deja cambiarlo
<xpplus> y yo que me compre esta nvidia geforce2...
<xpplus> porfavor
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-11
<HoNgOuRu> init, m4v saludos
<init> ?
<LuiX> holaa, alguien ducho en eclipse y base de datos?
<PrIsmaTicO> :o
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<reynoso> hola
<Deckon> o/
<LuiX> holaa, alguien ducho en eclipse y base de datos?
<hkm_> buenas gente, algun experto en php? :D
<k-milogars> buenas
<k-milogars> a todos
<k-milogars> una ayuda
 * xoan buenas
<sec> buenas
<sec> alguien con nvidia + twinview?
<Sapote> clear
<Sapote> ls
<Sapote> :D
<Gosset_Inofensiu> a alguien le funciona el onboard?
<atotclic> Goku: BUENAS
<atotclic> BUENAS
<Goku> eh?
<atotclic> que pasa
<atotclic> Goku: cuanto tiempo
<atotclic> has configurado el 3g
<Goku> no, ya no hace falta. tengo router normal
<atotclic> mejor mas velocidad
<Chuck_Norris> aloha all
<jmanuel_cool> saludos a los digiamigos XD
<selina2> hola
<israel__> hola
<oulu> hola
<oulu> :)
<oulu> detalles
<mwallacesd> Bueno dias, saludos a todos. Alguien a enfrentado problemas de congelamiento con Ubuntu 12.04? Ya van dos vezes aqui que mi sistema congela y no hay otro remedio que no hacerle un DEDOFF apagando el equipo forzadamente... Pero ahora ese incidente crasheo mi Audio...
<Deckon> mwallacesd, no has revisado los logs?
<Deckon> cuando crashea puedes cambiar a las tty?
<mwallacesd> ya no reconoce alsaconf  .... los levels en alsamixer aparecen bien..... aplay -l funciona normal
<mwallacesd> speaker-test -D plughw 0.0 -t sine a toda madre escucho los beeps
<mwallacesd> no se congela de tal manera que no funciona nada ningun boton del teclado, nada de nada
<mimecar> mwallacesd: tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<mwallacesd> Solo precionando el power off por algunos instantes hasta que se apague todo el equipo y lo vuelvo a arrancar...
<mwallacesd> Si tengo todas las recomendadas mimecar
<mimecar> tienes actualizaciones pendientes?
<mwallacesd> no hace una hora ya revise mimecar, apt-get update / apt-get upgrade
<mwallacesd> mi sistema esta en dia, sin adeudos
<mimecar> ¿estas usando repositorios que no son de ubuntu?
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> no, uso los oficiales
<mwallacesd> el equipo no tiene nada extra mimecar, solo heramientas defaut
<mimecar> si creas un usuario nuevo te pasa lo mismo?
<israel__> mwallacesd: llegue un poco tarde a la conversasion, que es lo que pasa?
<mwallacesd> no lo he probado, ese incidente sucedio el lunes pasado y ahora otravez sin embargo lunes no pudrió mi sistema de sonido... Por desgracias hoy sin lo hizo
<mwallacesd> eso israel__ : Bueno dias, saludos a todos. Alguien a enfrentado problemas de congelamiento con Ubuntu 12.04? Ya van dos vezes aqui que mi sistema congela y no hay otro remedio que no hacerle un DEDOFF apagando el equipo forzadamente... Pero ahora ese incidente crasheo mi Audio...
<mwallacesd> Digo, todo regreso a la normalidad excepto el Audio
<israel__> ha ya eso mismo me paso ayer que instale esa version de ubuntu, la verdad no le puse mucha atencion ya que me iba a ir a celebrar a mi mama jajaja
<mwallacesd> Inclusive el player defaut esta rodando en segundo plano y anuncia los cambios de musica pero no escuchi ni madres...
<israel__> pero no encendi nuevamente el equipo asi que no se si algo fallo
<mwallacesd> Bueno entoces si se congela...
<mwallacesd> Voy a ver que se puede hacer...
<mwallacesd> y tu mimecar, alguna sugerencia?
<mwallacesd> Deckon, ???
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo
<Deckon> ^
<mwallacesd> um cambio de perfil para solucionar un problema de audio, tines alguna referencia de esta sugestion, algun link???
<mwallacesd> Por favor.
<mwallacesd> =)
<mimecar> o lo haces o esperas a que se arregle solo
<israel__> pues no se que ha pasado con el mio, hoy enciendo mi equipo y si veo que algo fallo ya te comentare mañana haber que pudo haber sido
<Deckon> mwallacesd, con el nuevo usuario no creo que se arregle tu audio pero puede que soi lo de los crasheos
<koopa__> 
<mwallacesd> Estoy de acuerdo contigo Deckon
<mwallacesd> Lo raro es que tecnicamente el sistema de audio esta bien de acuerdo a los resultados, excepto alsaconf que no funciona... Pero tampoco escucho algo
<Deckon> alsacong ya quedo obsoleto segun entiendo mwallacesd
<Deckon> *alsaconf
<mwallacesd> Si es cierto, lo estoy checando por aca...
<mwallacesd> Eso no es de dios!
<mwallacesd> >/
<mwallacesd> mimecar,  hahaha para ti
<mimecar> ?
<mwallacesd> me pregunta que clase de linuxer eres te pido una referencia de lo que dices y me respondes eso: o lo haces o esperas a que se arregle solo
<mwallacesd> ahorcate compa
<mimecar> te he dicho una forma de arreglarlo
<mimecar> y no la has probado
<mimecar> si no lo haces no puedes descartar que sea un fallo de configuración
<mwallacesd> va, lo hare... dame do minutos aun que 100% de mi dice que no tiene nada que ver lo que dices...
<mimecar> ok, entonces que te den otras soluciones para tu problema
<mwallacesd> it still not working mimecar, that change does not make any sense...
<mwallacesd> =(
<mwallacesd> Bueno seguire probanado...
<mwallacesd> Gracias te todas las formas por tu tiempo
<Deckon> mwallacesd, alsamixer detecta tu tarjeta?
<mwallacesd> Si la detecta y despliega lo levels correctos
<Deckon> pues sabe, parece que los ultimos kerneles de ubuntu traen problemas con algunas tarjetas de audio, varios han pasado con problemas asi
<mwallacesd> Si ya lo veo... Lo estoy checando con el personal de #ubuntu (english) A ver que me dice
<mwallacesd> *dicen
<rnery> Hola buenos dias alguien me puede ayudar tengo cuando reinicio mi ubuntu aparece este mensaje       ocurrio un error cuando se montaba ext4
<Deckon> no te dice que particion es?
<rnery> Deckon, solo sale ese mensaje y una opcion s para saltar y m para manual
<Crashbit> saludos! No em funciona virtualbox con precise
<Crashbit> me sale esto: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/360155/test/Captura%20de%202012-05-11%2017%3A08%3A48.png
<Crashbit> el problema es que he instalado la versión del PPA de virtualbox, y da el mismo error
<Crashbit> tambien he hecho un /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup y sigue fallando
<israel__> Crashbit: no realizaste algun cambio con tus tarjetas de red?
<Crashbit> ninguno ...
<Crashbit> israel__: es una instalación nueva
<israel__> Crashbit: pues no se que pueda ser exactamente pero es relacionado con tu tarjeta de red, dice que no tiene acceso a ella
<Crashbit> sí, es raro
<Xago> hola amigos...tengo una unidad flash que intento leer, pero como fue creada en otro ubuntu...no me deja montarla...de qué manera la puedo leer en mi ubuntu?
<jmanuel_cool> ya me voy, luego regreso al trabajo XD
<Deckon> Xago, mkdir punto de montage, mount /la/ruta/de/la/usb
<sancas> hey tengo problemas con el grub
<sancas> y es q al momento de instalar no me dejo instalarlo ya que me daba error
<sancas> tengo raid 0 y creo q es por eso pero noc como arreglarlo
<manel2020> Xago mira en el directorio etc si existe o no el disco (al que se refiere como flash) -> ls /dev/sd*
<israel__> sancas: que error te marca?
<manel2020> raid 0 puesto desde bios?? o en una vm?? Sancas??
<manel2020> con sistemas raid hay que hacer una cosilla antes de terminar la instalacion.. tanto real como virutal...
<Xago> Deckon, manel2020 estoy viendo la unidad ahora, pero con mi máquina ubuntu...la otra ni idea pq no la leía
<manel2020> ves 1 unidad o ves 1 disco??
<Xago> Deckon, manel2020 montó todas las unidades que estaban definidas en la flash
<cn> hola..necesito ayuda con la decoracion de ventanas de xubuntu 12.04
<Deckon> detalles cn
<cn> me paso ke despues de actualizar con el gestor se me desaparecio los botones de minimisar y la cruz de las ventanas
<manel2020> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x2rZe2Z9as
<cn> y los iconos de los 3 escritorios que tenia..
<cn> solo se muestra uno. y tampoco puedo redimencionar las ventanas
<Deckon> crea otro usuario y ve si te continua el problema con el otro usuario
<cn> no me aparece la flecha en el cursor ,solo una cruz
<cn> hace poco ke uso linux..
<cn> y esto me habia pasado antes..
<cn> pero lo reistale..pero ahora no quiero reistalarlo al distro ,quiero aprender a solucionarlo
<Deckon> cn, crea otro usuario y ve si con ese continua el problema
<cn> ok..pero como hago
<Deckon> mm supongo que en el panel de control de xubuntu tenga algo para gestionar usuarios
<cn> ok.. ya lo encontre..voy a crearlo y te cuento como me fue
<cnrap> LISTO::
<cnrap> Deckon..
<cnrap> que pierdo solo la configuracion visual al crear otro usuario? o algo mas tambien?
<Deckon> cnrap, no pierdes nada solo estan en otro usuario las configs
<Deckon> cnrap, pasa que aveces se escriben mal o no se crean las configs adecuadamente
<Deckon> por eso ocurren ese errores
<cnrap> hay manera de reparar el otro usuario?
<cnrap> ha ok..
<Deckon> si borras los archivos ocultos del home puede que se arregle pero obvio pierdes todas las configs
<cnrap> a listo..
<cnrap> entonces voy a pasar mis documentos a este usuario y usare este para siempre..
<cnrap> muchas gracias.
<Deckon> un placer
<alfonzo199> hola quien saluda
<israel__> hola
<ubuntu_> wenas a todos...sabeis donde debo poner nomodeset para poder iniciar ubuntu...me sale monitor fuera de rango...desde el livecd si puedo ponerlo pero desde la instalacion no
<cousteau> a lo mejor en el grub
<ubuntu_> comopuedo ver el grub y poner el nomodeset
<ubuntu_> es que solo tengo ubuntu y no me salen las opciones del grub
<cousteau> ¿qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?  a lo mejor instalando los drivers se arregla
<ubuntu_> nvidia
<cousteau> ¿tienes el controlador instalado?
<ubuntu_> si..pero no puedo entrar
<ubuntu_> inicia y de frente...monitor fuera de rango
<cousteau> hmm...  bueno, para ver el grub, pulsa shift si está oculto
<cousteau> y si no, puedes hacer Ctrl-Alt-F1 y entrar en modo texto
<israel__> ubuntu_:deja que inicie tu maquina y presiona ctrl + alt + F1 y desde comandos puedes hacerlo
<ubuntu_> ok probare a ver..Alt+Ctrl+F1 no me funciona...sale el letrewrito fuera de rango directametne y no me deja hacer nada
<ubuntu_> okis voy a ver si con shift entro...
<israel__> ubuntu_: que tal si inicias con un live-cd y asi cambias el archivo ya lo intentaste?
<cousteau> no, pero si pulsas c-a-f1 aunque salga fuera de rango debería salir la terminal que probablemente vaya
<coleix> como se configura el fondo de pantalla para que cambie automaticamente pero desde una carpeta?
<cousteau> coleix, quieres decir, hacer tus propias animaciones de fondos?
<ubuntu_> israel__, estoy en el livecd ..¿que archivo cambio? cambie el grub.cnf añadiendo nomodeset despues de quiet splas pero nada
<cousteau> creo que había un programa para eso...  si no, no es difícil de hacer el XML
<coleix> Esta la opcion automatica pero con los fondos de ubuntu por default, yo quiero poner mis propios fondos cousteau
<ubuntu_> por que el xorg.conf ya no existe creo ¿no?
<cousteau> ubuntu_, depende, en nvidia sí...  pero se configura con el nvidia-settings
<ubuntu_> cousteau, no uso los drivers de navidia...o sea tengo los de la instalacion por defecto...
<cousteau> coleix, no me acuerdo si había un programa para generar presentaciones de esos
<cousteau> coleix, en última instancia puedes crear un XML tú mismo...  pero me suena que hay una forma gráfica de hacerlo
<israel__> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<israel__> set gfxmode=640x480
<ubuntu_> weno voy a intentar cargar las opciones del grub con el shift y pasar el comando nomodeset..si israel__ ese archivo lo modifique, pero nada
<ubuntu_> ahora vuelvo...gracias por vustra ayuda..salu2s
<coleix> yo pensaba que como ubuntu trae por default el de rotor los fondos que trae se podia modificar para agregarlos personalizados
<israel__> set gfxpayload=1024x768
<coleix> rotar*
<israel__> ubuntu_: si viste lo que puse?
<manel2020> como es la cadena que hay que poner si quiero buscar todos los archivos que sean imagenes... ej?? *.jpg *.png
<manel2020> ayuda ubuntu -> archivo*. [ch] => busca archivo*.c y archivo*.h ¿como hago para buscar, jpg, gif, bmp (varias extensiones)?
<curiousx> aloha all
<israel__> manel2020: locate .jpg
<israel__> manel2020: locate .png
<manel2020> uno a uno y todos juntos??
<manel2020> locate *.jpg | *.png > lista_imagenes.txt
<coleix> manel2020: en nautilus le das al + y te van a seguir saliendo tipo de archivo:*
<manel2020> no entiendo lo que me quieres explicar coleix *.jpg + bmp ??
<coleix> no en el nautilus dale buscar, del lado derecho esta un "+"
<coleix> no te sale por extension pero por tipo de archivo y ubicacion pero creo que sirve para el mismo proposito o no?
<coleix> ah si le das otro archivo parace que te deja agregar extension desde una lista de tipos de formato manel2020
<tkw-one> tanto complique y lo mas facil y eficiente es:   $ sudo find / -name fichero
<tkw-one> o patron de ficheros ej:   $ sudo find / -name *.jpg
<coleix> dejame hacer una screenshot para que veas
<manel2020> find ./Imágenes/* -iname "*.jpg" -or -iname "*.png" -exec cp {} tmp/dibuix \;
<manel2020> pffffffffffff...
<tkw-one> para buscar un fichero lo mejor es usar la terminal .... para moverlo o copiarlo es ma eficiente el nautilus por la facilidad de la navegacion... pero si lo que se va es a mover o copiar muchisimos ficheros hay que combinar nautilus con la terminal....
<tkw-one> manel2020: eso es chino o que :: expliquese.
<manel2020> Copia todas las imágenes jpg o png del directorio Imágenes al directorio dibuix.
<tkw-one> eso es svidente... lo que dije es que explique el comando paso a paso...  .... -exec cp {}  .. ???
<manel2020> find ./Imágenes/* -iname "*.jpg" -or -iname "*.png" Mostraria los nombres de los archivos
<coleix> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/43717780/Captura%20de%20pantalla%20de%202012-05-11%2014%3A44%3A13.png
<manel2020> excec (ejecutar) cp (copy file) ...
<cousteau> yo para eso usaría rsync, que tiene opciones --include y -exclude
<coleix> esa es la screenshot, ves el "+" a la derecha? ahi populas la informacion que quieres
<cousteau> bue, me retiro
<manel2020> no veo lo que busco , veo opciones "estaticas" colieix "imagenes", archivo tipo A, B (una lista enorme en la que hay que buscar y no hay opcion a poner a mano)
<coleix> empieza a escribir imagen y ahi te salen los formatos
<mwallacesd> mi alsa-utils desaparecio!
<mwallacesd> no esta en sbin
<curiousx> whereis alsa-utils
<mwallacesd> me sale
<omikron4> algo como esto te puede servir... aunque esta para los videos puedes trasladarlo a imagenes..
<mwallacesd> alsa-utils:
<mwallacesd> no sale nada curiousx
<mwallacesd> sudo find / -name alsa-utils -print
<curiousx> a mi me sale: /sbin/alsa-utils =P
<mwallacesd> mira lo que sale:
<curiousx> por que -print?
<mwallacesd> /usr/share/lintian/overrides/alsa-utils
<mwallacesd> /usr/share/doc/alsa-utils
<mwallacesd> da igual con o sin  -print
<curiousx> find hace print por default desde hace mucho tiempo
<mwallacesd> si es cierto
<mwallacesd> por costrumbre
<curiousx> y que hubo? no tenes sonido?
<m4v> alsa-utils no está en ubuntu
<mwallacesd> como no m4v
<curiousx> quizas no este en ubuntu 12.04
<mwallacesd> de que hablas
<mwallacesd> AHHHHH no me digan eso!!!
<m4v> solo existe el paquete alsa-utils y no tiene ningún /sbin/alsa-utils
<mwallacesd> y eso, que hicieron?
<m4v> se usa alsamixer y alsaclt para configurar alsa, y el resto es pulseaudio.
<curiousx> yo lo tengo en mi 10.04: http://goo.gl/fBwHr
<m4v> curiousx: este es un canal de soporte, si no vas a ayudar, no hables.
<m4v> tienes #ubuntu-es-cafe para el resto.
<mwallacesd> mira lo que me pasa, haz de cuenta que se congelo esa laptop y luego la tuve que reiniciar forzadamente (ninguna tecla respondia ni mouse ni nada) quando arranco en la pantalla de login si hace ruido (la musiquita de entrada) y al entrar el desktop se pierde el sonido todo funciona, los botones de sonido del teclado el indicador del panel los comandos alsamixer",  "aplay -l", "speaker-test -D plughw 0.0 -t sine",  "alsactl store" todos f
<mwallacesd> uncionan pero no hay sonido
<mwallacesd> ya probre con audifonos y tampoco
<mwallacesd> Que puede ser curiousx, m4v ???
<mwallacesd> En la manana mimecar me indico crear un usuario nuevo lo hice y tampoco funciono
<tkw-one> un puto virus es lo mas probable ... puede ser el famoso virus user o root ..
<m4v> mwallacesd: miraste las cofiguraciones de pulsaudio?
<omikron4> que decia ese tk-one?  que tiene un virus?
<mwallacesd> aun no deja lo checo haber que hay...
<mwallacesd> si estan bien m4v, pulseaudio --dump-conf
<mwallacesd> los valores aparecen bien
<m4v> creo que en las preferencias del sistema hay unos controles para cambiar los parámetros.
<m4v> mwallacesd: como speaker-test dijiste que anda da idea que hay algo muteado.
<mwallacesd> mira ahi te va man:
<mwallacesd> cat /var/lib/alsa/asound.state | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<mwallacesd> http://sprunge.us/HLRB
<mwallacesd> eso es normal en control 11, 12 y 13 m4v, si viste esa salida?
<m4v> mwallacesd: yo tengo algo similar, pero nunca tuve que tocar esos archivos.
<m4v> mwallacesd: fijate si hay algún control de pulse en las preferencias del sistema.
<mwallacesd> si doy en el boton mute del teclado si hay respuesta en pantalla
<mwallacesd> Si funciona pero no hay sonido, eso es de otro mundo
<m4v> mwallacesd: no estarán mal los parlantes?
<mwallacesd> ALELUIHA!!!
<mwallacesd> Mira al preciosar el mute del panel del control (ese check box) hubo respuesta
<mwallacesd> amigo m4v eso si deja a uno de pelos parados
<mwallacesd> Por dios, no puedo asimilar el porque eso paso...
<m4v> es triste, pero bueno.
<m4v> al menos lo solucionaste.
<mwallacesd> Por cierto muchisimas gracias a todos en el canal, a los que trataron de ayudarme directa e indirectamente! En especial mimecar, curiousx,  Deckon y m4v. Y una disculpa por mi caracter medio agresivo a vezes me molesto con ciertas actitudes pero se que ustedes probablementa ya pararon por algo así!
<mwallacesd> Abandonar Linux, jámas! No es una opción!
<m4v> de nada :)
<mwallacesd> =)
<dzup> jaja me da risa, como se solucionan las cosas en el canal
<dzup> y  como siempre el m4v ni sabe nada, ni ayuda en nada, es nomas el MOD que siempre banea, jajaja, m4v alivianate y vete a estudiar lol
 * dzup espera su ban felizmente
<mimecar> dzup: y eso tiene relación con...?
<dzup> que el tipo anteriori pico el boton de mute y ya sonido, por arte de magia :p
<dzup> yo ya por eso ni ayudo ni nada, mejor dejo a los expertos, bueno tu siuquiera si sabes un poco pero hay unos que uff
<mimecar> el canal es público, cualquiera puede participar
<dzup> eso si, bueno me voy al offtopic a continuar esta sana charla constructiva, vamos?
<mwallacesd> dzup jajajaja si man de otro mudo, algo pegado a la GUI crasheo el alsa.... Tecnicamente todo funcionava pero no habia sonido... Hasta el mute del teclado replicaba en la pantalla.... Pero por dios solo funciono despues que le di al check box ese, le pude mute y le quite el mute e como si fuera magia el sonido regreso...
<mwallacesd> RARISIMO! Pero bien de regreso a la normalidad...
<mwallacesd> Ese Unity quien sabe...
<mwallacesd> =)
<israel__> si no es la mejor interfaz pero dale tiempo, es reciente poco a poco se mejora
<aguitel> GridCube, hicistes el upgrade a xfce 4.10?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> :P
<aguitel> GridCube, alguna razon ?
<GridCube> tengo que dar soporte para 4.8 en #xubuntu
<GridCube> si tuviera 4.10 no podria
<aguitel> GridCube, yo baje la ultima imagen de xubuntu 12.10 pero todavia es xfce 4.8
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> aguitel, vivis en el futuro?!
<GridCube> !=!??!?!???!?!!?!?!?!''!1'1'1'?!?!
<aguitel> GridCube, quiero 4.10
<GridCube> aguitel, no podes tener 12.10...
<GridCube> acaba de salir 12.04
<GridCube> en todo caso hay una ppa semi-oficial
<GridCube> https://plus.google.com/u/0/112064450121097287690/posts/Jj27zJqmCVB
<GridCube> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/install-xfce-410-in-xubuntu-1204.html
<aguitel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/?C=N;O=D
<aguitel> GridCube, me da no se que instalar esa ppa
<GridCube> lo hace un desarrollador de xubuntu
<aguitel> un frances
<aguitel> lo vi
<GridCube> creo que si :)
<GridCube> si
<aguitel> mrmouit
<GridCube> mrpouit si
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> aguitel, asi es la cosa veras
<GridCube> aun no esta soportado
<aguitel> ok
<GridCube> si quieres probarlo esta en ti
<GridCube> no deberia pasar nada muuuuuuuuuy malo
<GridCube> de echo
<GridCube> nadie reporta cosas muy malas
<GridCube> y si hubiera salido solo un mes antes habria entrado en 12.04
<GridCube> pero claro salio una semana despues de la fecha del release asi que que lastima :(
<aguitel> yo habia probado hace semanas ese ppa pero habia un tema en el panel 1 donde todos los iconos se iban a un lado
<GridCube> ah si
<GridCube> eso se conoce
<GridCube> hay que agregar un panel extensible entremedio y listo
<aguitel> y no sabia si se podia revertir
<GridCube> es por default
<aguitel> que es un panel extensible
<aguitel> dimelo en ingles x tengo el sistema en ingles
<GridCube> aguitel, lee este link http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/install-xfce-410-in-xubuntu-1204.html
<GridCube> donde dice Note: in XFCE 4.10...
<GridCube> ahi explica
<aguitel> ok
<aguitel> GridCube, haciendo el dist-upgrade me quiere desinstalar el paquete:xfce4-utils ,alguna idea?
<GridCube> y si
<GridCube> aguitel, tiene que quitar todo lo de 4.8
<GridCube> e instalar todo lo de 4.10
<aguitel> GridCube, hace upgrade sobre 48 paquetes instala 2 nuevos y desinstala ese
<GridCube> suena lo correcto
<aguitel> GridCube, enseguida reinicio y vuelvo y te digo como va
<GridCube> leiste que van a haber 3 paquetes que van a fallar verdad
<aguitel> GridCube, a mi no me fallo nada
<GridCube> pero vos ya habias instalado una ves 4.10?
<aguitel> si
<aguitel> GridCube, me llaman el ariiesgao
<aguitel> arriesgao
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> aguitel, :P de nuevo, estas bajo toda tu responsabilidad
<GridCube> aguitel, tooooda tu responsabilidad
<aguitel> mesmo ?
<GridCube> que en cuanto estes usando 4.10 vas a estar debajo del paraguas de la comunidad ubuntera
<aguitel> GridCube, o sea que no le puedo hacer juicio al senor xubuntu ? jeje
<GridCube> esapto
<aguitel> decile al sr xubuntu que se quede tranqui
 * GridCube aunque me gustaria que mas gente use 4.10 para saber que clase de errores voy a tener que responder en #xubuntu dentro de 6 meses
<GridCube> :P
<aguitel> ya vuelvo
<aguitel> GridCube, listo ,lo unico que estoy con el tema de mover los iconos en el panel
<GridCube> mover?
<GridCube> como?
<aguitel> es el ultimo tema que aparece en:http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/install-xfce-410-in-xubuntu-1204.html
<aguitel> agregue el separador ,le doy right click en el para expandirlo pero no me da esa opcion
<GridCube> pero ve a sus options
<GridCube> o propieties
<aguitel> listo
<aguitel> listo
<GridCube> :D
<salamander_> hola, necesito ayuda con flash en ubuntu. No puedo ver (por ejemplo) videos de youtube
<GridCube> screenshot
<GridCube> salamander_, instala los restricted extras
<salamander_> instale flashplugin-installer, pero sigue sin andar
<salamander_> GridCube, y hago algo con flashplugin-installer o lo dejo?
<GridCube> salamander_, flash funciona en otros lados?
<israel__> salamander_: probablemente es por que ya son webm el formato
<GridCube> salamander_, da igual
<GridCube> israel__, JA, JAJA, muy buena
<GridCube> no de enserio, salamander_ te funciona flash en otros lados?
<salamander_> GridCube, no se como probarlo
<GridCube> espera
<GridCube> que te paso un link
<atotclic> salamander_: que tienes instalado de sistema?
<GridCube> salamander_, http://get.adobe.com/es/flashplayer/
<salamander_> acabo de instalar lubuntu 12.04. Instale firefox y nada mas
<GridCube> ahi te tiene que decir que version de flash estas usando
<salamander_> ok, voy a ver
<atotclic> bueno ahora sabemos que estas usando lubuntu
<GridCube> salamander_, podes instalr un add-on de firefox que se llama flash-aid, es para que flash ande mejor en la familia 'buntu
<salamander_> Versión de Adobe Flash Player 11.2.202.235
<salamander_> Su sistema: Linux 32-bit, Firefox
<GridCube> salamander_, ves, tenes flash
<GridCube> salamander_, podes ver la caja negra donde se reproducen los videos?
<salamander_> en esa pagina no, en la de youtube si
<GridCube> ahi hace clic y anda a configuracion y desactiva la aceleracion por hardware
<GridCube> recarga la pagina
<salamander_>  a veeeeeeeer
<GridCube> osea youtube
<salamander_> no hay opción de desactivar aceleración por harware, no dice nada de flash
<GridCube> osea que no carga el reproductor
<GridCube> o que estas viendo un video en html5
<GridCube> una de dos
<salamander_> eso puede ser
<GridCube> o en realidad 3, puede ser cualquier otra cosa
<GridCube> fijate en algun video viejo
<salamander_> video viejo no anda
<GridCube> jum
<GridCube> bueno
<GridCube> probate instalando flash-aid
<salamander_> si, voy a probar eso
<salamander_> y restricted extras
<salamander_> GridCube, gracias
<GridCube> :) de nadias
<GridCube> salamander_, y tal ves tus drivers
<salamander_> mhhhhhhhhhhhh
<GridCube> :P
<salamander_> ati radeon 9700 pro, estoy usando el modulo radeon
<GridCube> a... ati...
<GridCube> nunca me cayo bien ati
<salamander_> voy a tomar un cafe y vengo, asi no pateo esta torta
<aguitel> GridCube, en xfce 4.10 no veo que haya un icono que incluya logout +restart+shutdown lo que hay es por separado ,lo confirmas?
<GridCube> ni idea
<GridCube> no uso 4.10
<GridCube> ese icono se llama Menu Session
<GridCube> o, Session Menu
<aguitel> GridCube, buena info me diste
<aguitel> ya lo busco con ese nombre
<chilicuil> hola o/
<Deckon> \o
<Ex> buenas
<Deckon> Ex, o/
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-12
<HoNgOuRu> m4v, hola
<jdb_> help, ayuda
<jdb_> necesito ayuda con mi conexión 4g en ubuntu 12.04
<jdb_> luego de un tiempo conectado (un par de minutos) el modem se desconecta y el sistema no lo reconoce
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<jdb_> alguien me podría ayudar por favor
<jdb_> digo, antes de que se desconecte mi modem otra vez
<ignacio> hola
<voltron_> hola mi ubuntu  12.04 derepente se pone en un pantallaso de algun color con lineas como si fuera un problema grafico . alguna solución?
<rafuch0> Saludos a todos , Mi nombre es Rafael E Rumbos S Venezolano quisiera comentarles a todos ustedes sobre mi libro un proyecto que he logrado publicar a traves de una editorial española el nombre de el libro es EL GRAN LIBRO DE DEBIAN GNU/LINUX el libro ya se puede adquirir desde sitios como amazon y librerias online pero me gustaría que llegara a Venezuela lo antes posible ,,,, la editorial me comenta que dentro de unos 6 meses este aquí. yo quisiera sabe
<rafuch0> (23:04:53) rafuch0: http://blog.rersc.com
<m4v> !spam rafuch0
<kubot> rafuch0: En #Ubuntu-es no queremos spam o propaganda de ningún tipo, sea de canales IRC, o temas relacionados con Linux. Es molesto y de mala educación.
<saranpio> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
 * xoan buenas
<jose__> hola, sabe alguien como hacer para que el icono de pidgin salga de nuevo en el panel superior en ubuntu 12.04 con gnome-classic??
<liher> hola
<liher> cuando uso un juegos con wine se ve el panel lateral y el menu global en la pantalla en ubuntu 12.04 con wine 1.4, alguien sabe como quitarlo?
<xubuntu561> necesito ayuda, por favor
<xubuntu561> el pc no me reconoce el arranque despues de instalar xubuntu
<mimecar> qué error te da?
<xubuntu561> no disk please introducir cd
<xubuntu561> 5 intentos con 3 sistemas operativos distintos
<xubuntu561> lo mismo
<mimecar> ¿te sale el menú de grub?
<xubuntu561> no
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu has instalado?
<xubuntu561> probe xubuntu 11,04 xubuntu 12,04 y otra anterior
<mimecar> si inicias con el live cd te salen las particiones de los otros sitemas?
<xubuntu561> es un k7 2500xp barton sobre ga-7n400 con casi 400mb de ram
<xubuntu561> si, las instalación perfecta. reconoce todo. el live cd pefecto, reconoce todo, pero una vez instalado....
<mimecar> no se la causa de que no te salga grub
<mimecar> tendrás que iniciar con el live cd y reinstalar el cargador de arranque
<gorthaug> hola
<xubuntu561> Probe primero instalando con windows en otra particion y me quede sin s.o.
<xubuntu561> probe tm en otro hd vacio y lo mismo
<mimecar> si has instalado windows después has perdido grub
<gorthaug> como puedo cambiar el driver de mi impresora en gnome 3? no veo la opción por ningún sitio
<xubuntu561> no el windos funcionaba y ya estava instalado
<mimecar> gorthaug: abre el panel de control de gnome y configura la impresora
<gorthaug> ya ya... debería de ser así de fácil
<gorthaug> mimecar, pero en opciones no veo donde cambiar el driver
<mimecar> ya has abierto el panel de control de Gnome?
<gorthaug> si
<gorthaug> estoy en impresoras
<mimecar> ahí hay una opción para configurar la impresora
<mimecar> entonces?
<gorthaug> pues a ver
<gorthaug> le doy a instalar impresora de red y me detecta mi impresora que está conectada via rj45 al router
<gorthaug> pero me la detecta como generick-tex-only
<gorthaug> y no veo forma de indicarle que impresora es... en opciones sólo me deja añadir usuarios permitidos
<mimecar> qué modelo de impresora es?
<gorthaug> oki c3300
<gorthaug> siempre me la ha instalado del tiron, pero claro en gnome 2.x
<mimecar> gnome 3 es el interfaz de usuario
<mimecar> no el que controla la impresora
<gorthaug> ya
<gorthaug> se que lo controla cups
<gorthaug> pero el administrador de impresoras de gnome2 instalaba la impresora sin problemas
<gorthaug> cual es el comando que ejecuta el administrador de impresoras?
<mimecar> el administrador es lo que lanza gnome
<gorthaug> ya, pero lo digo para ejecutarlo por terminal con gksudo
<mimecar> system-config-printer
<gorthaug> con lo que ejecuta ese comando si puedo cambiar el driver
<gorthaug> pero no es lo mismo que se abre con el panel de control
<mimecar> ok
<gorthaug> gracias mimecar
<gorthaug> hasta luego
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> alguien me podría decir como saber si tengo los controladores de la gráfica bien?
<arp-> que grafica tenes?
<Harpagornis> te digo
<Harpagornis> ..
<Harpagornis> ATI HD5470
<arp-> ok
<arp-> version de ubuntu?
<Harpagornis> 11.10
<arp-> Ok
<arp-> tenes 2 drivers para ATI, el privativo y el libre
<arp-> revisa entu asistente de controladores de hardware
<Harpagornis> es  que a lo mejor ya lo tengo puesto, como puedo saberlo?
<arp-> ahi te lo dice
<arp-> si esta activo
<Harpagornis> hay dos como tu dices, el privativod y libre, yo tengo el privativo activado
<Harpagornis> asi que ya esta no?
<arp-> bien
<arp-> el privativo funciona mejor
<Harpagornis> otra pregunta arp-
<arp-> pon esto en consola
<curiousx> aloha all
<Harpagornis> Buenas curiousx
<arp-> Harpagornis: lspci -nvv | grep "Kernel modules"
<curiousx> hi! Harpagornis
<arp-> kcs curiousx
<curiousx> hi! arp-
<arp-> madrugaste
<arp-> :P
<Harpagornis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/983258/
<Harpagornis> arp-,
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> Kernel modules: fglrx, radeon
<arp-> ese usa
<Harpagornis> pues esta bien entonces
<arp-> modinfo fglrx
<arp-> pone eso
<Harpagornis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/983266/
<arp-> no hace falta que pastees
<arp-> es para tu informacion propia
<arp-> license:        Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY
<arp-> privativo..
<arp-> tenes el ATI Catalyst?
<Chuck_Norris> lsmod | grep radeon
<Harpagornis> si arp-
<arp-> Ok
<Chuck_Norris> lsmod | grep fglrx
<arp-> bueno ante cualquier duda.. tambien te da ahi la informacion
<arp-> que modulo esta usando
<arp-> version, etc
<arp-> pero por lo visto lo esta usando correctamente
<Harpagornis> gracias arp
<arp-> dnd
<Harpagornis> mira otra cosa
<Harpagornis> y voy a instalar ubuntu en un pc sin un gráfica decente, sigue habiendo 2D  no?
<mimecar> Harpagornis: en la 12.04 si
<arp-> sep
<mimecar> en la 12.10 no
<arp-> usa el Modo Clasico
<arp-> en 3D
<Chuck_Norris> y hasta 3D tambien
<arp-> en 2D perdon, sin efectos
<arp-> lo elejis en el inicio del GDM
<arp-> con 1 click..
<Harpagornis> ok, gracias , lo pondré en modo clásico entonces, gracias chicos
<arp-> "modo clasico - sin efectos"
<Chuck_Norris> cuales son las caracteristicas de la PC?
<Harpagornis> Chuck_Norris, gráfica integrada y viejo
<Harpagornis> xd
<Chuck_Norris> procesador? ram?
<Harpagornis> celeron 1,25
<arp-> si es muy rbasica la PC.. podes usar envez de GNome.. XFCE
<arp-> Harpagornis:  cuanta RAM?
<Harpagornis> 1,25
<arp-> ok
<Chuck_Norris> seh, como dice arp- y hasta podrias considerar usar XFCE
<arp-> si va bien
<arp-> no le pongas efectos y fue
<arp-> probala asi..
<Harpagornis> ok
<arp-> si ves que va lento.. mandale XFCE
<Harpagornis> ya
<arp-> pero deberia andar
<arp-> trata de instalar en lo posibles los drivers de videos si estan disponibles
<arp-> eso v a ayudar a que la placa no funcione en un modo muy basico vga
<Harpagornis> ok
<Chuck_Norris> XFCE 4.10:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.10 ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<arp-> debe tener una placa de 32/64MB eso onboard
<arp-> suficiente para andar
<arp-> incluso con 3d
<mimecar> Chuck_Norris: añadir repositorios externos puede dar problemas
<arp-> sep
<arp-> yo pondria de entrada Xubuntu
<arp-> en caso que falle Ubuntu
<arp-> una instalacion limpia
<Chuck_Norris> esos son oficiales de xfce, aparte yo soluciono cual quier tipo de problemas relacionado con PPA -.-
<mimecar> oficiales de una versión de desarrollo que puede dar problemas
<Chuck_Norris> ya es estable, salio hace 2 semanas
<mimecar> el nombre del repositorio dice que es de una versión de desarrollo
<Chuck_Norris> bueno, me ganaste
<arp-> jaja
<arp-> mejor tiras un CD limpio
<Chuck_Norris> es verdad puede tener algunos problemitas
<arp-> ya en una PC.. no le vas a sumar problemas despues
<arp-> ahah
<arp-> hay alguna utilidad similar a netstumbler en los repos?
<kpocha> hola !
<arp-> hi
<kpocha> hay alguien ahi ?
<Chuck_Norris> ethercap gobierna \m/-_-\m/
<kpocha> jajaj
<arp-> em
<arp-> necesito algo simple.. que grafique
<Chuck_Norris> ethercap -G interfaz grafica de ethercap
<arp-> um
<kpocha> puedo hacerte alguna pregunta chuck ?
<arp-> no me entendes
<Chuck_Norris> seh
<arp-> sabes que es netstumbler?
<kpocha> soy nuevo en este chat room
<Chuck_Norris> seh
<arp-> bueh
<Chuck_Norris> un programa de windows
<arp-> necesito el grafico de señal
<Chuck_Norris> etherape gobierna \m/-_-\m/
<kpocha> no... no tengo idea de netstumbler
<arp-> bueh
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<Chuck_Norris> no, entiendo, a que señal te referis?
<arp-> netstumbler lo usaste alguna vez?
<Chuck_Norris> no, solo lo vi en un video de Irongeek =P
<arp-> jaja
<arp-> bueno
<Chuck_Norris> pero no me parcio nada de otro mundo
<arp-> netstumbler te auditaba redes
<arp-> y te genera un grafico de señal en tiempo real x cada red
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<arp-> eso necesito
<arp-> toma la señal de cada AP y te hace un grafico del nivel de señal.. cada 1 segundo
<arp-> en fin. no quiero irme a offtopic
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<Chuck_Norris> no se con que programa podrias generar un trfico de ese tipo =(
<arp-> vere
<arp-> kissnet no recuerdo si lo hace
<Harpagornis> para modificar el escritorio de gnome , utilizáis  compiz no?
<Chuck_Norris> seh, el de gnome con la shell Unity
<Chuck_Norris> no, kismet es una interfaz ncurses que no creo que te geneere ese grafico
<kpocha> bueno
<kpocha> veo que no me dareis una mano con mi problema
<mimecar> kpocha: ya has dicho tu problema?
<kpocha> he intalado Ubuntu 12.04 (gnome)
<kpocha> y he agregado KDE en paso posterior
<kpocha> ingreso en KDE sin ningun problema pero no toda la interfase grafica me aparece en espanol
<Harpagornis> chicos, como se arranca el compiz?
<kpocha> es mas, casi toda aparece en ingles salvo firefox y algun otro programa
<mimecar> kpocha: en los menús de KDE usa el selector de idioma de ubuntu
<mimecar> y que se descargue lo que falta
<Chuck_Norris> Harpagornis: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<mimecar> después selecciona el idioma en el panel de control de kde
<Harpagornis> nunca pensé que te tendría que decir gracias a Chuck_Norris , gracias,xd
<Chuck_Norris> kpocha: sudo apt-get install language-pack-es language-pack-es-base sword-language-pack-es
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<arp-> aprendan ruso
<arp-> es mas divertido (?)
<arp-> :P
<kpocha> mimecard: he intentado hacerlo pero en el panel de control no me da ninguna opcion para agregar o descargar soporte para otros idiomas
<mimecar> en el panel de control de KDE seleccionas el idioma (antes lo tienes que instalar)
<kpocha> ok
<kpocha> intento ahora mismo... gracias a ambos (chuck y mimecar)
<Chuck_Norris> np
<xubuntu561> Ayuda, Mi ordenador no reconoce el grub, es posible?¿
<mimecar> xubuntu561: reinstalastes grub al final?
<xubuntu561> no porque ayer lo hice 3 veces y antes de ayer 5
<xubuntu561> palabra
<mimecar> ...
<Chuck_Norris> xubuntu561: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install grub-customizer
<mimecar> reinstalastes el sistema operativo o grub?
<xubuntu561> el sistema operativo, de hecho 3 linux distintos
<mimecar> xubuntu561: reinstala grub
<xubuntu561> ok, probaré
<xubuntu561> pero?¿ como instalo solo el grub
<mimecar> inicias con el live cd y lo reinstalas desde ahí
<mimecar> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<xubuntu561> estoy con el live cd y no hay opcion que ponga instalar grub
<xubuntu561> aparece tras instalar todo el s.o
<mimecar> es que no la hay
<mimecar> tienes que abrir una consola y recuperarlo desde ahí
<Chuck_Norris> xubuntu561: http://i.imgur.com/tVWll.png
<Chuck_Norris> xubuntu561: http://i.imgur.com/nwVQJ.png
<xubuntu561> voy a intentarlo
<satonio> buenas
<xubuntu561> Chuck_Norris, no encuentro en grub costumizer
<xubuntu561> grub gfxpayload
<Chuck_Norris> escribi en la terminal: sudo grub-customizer
<xubuntu561> ok, gracias
<Chuck_Norris> o: gksu grub-customizer
<xubuntu561> perdon, soy muy nuebo en esto, el terminal esta en sistema?
<Chuck_Norris> puede se, o sino esta en accesorios, si estas usando xfce
<xubuntu561> es xubuntu
<xubuntu561> encontré
<Chuck_Norris> gksu grub-customizer
<xubuntu561> me sale ejecutar programa en una ventana
<xubuntu561> ejecutar:     como usuario root
<Chuck_Norris> seh, como usuario root
<xubuntu561> si pongo en "ejecutar: gksu" no psasa nada
<Chuck_Norris> copia y pega esto en la terminal: gksu grub-customizer
<xubuntu561> ok, gracias otra vez
<Harpagornis> cuando activas algo en el compiz y te dice que puede haber conflictos, deberia hacerle caso?xd
<Chuck_Norris> deberias o cancelar el cambio, si no te gusta lo que va a desactivar, o, desactivar lo que genera conficto, para asi usar el efecto que estas queriendo usar
<Harpagornis> Chuck_Norris, me dice que el conflicto es con exit expo, que es?
<init> unity usa compiz para muchas cosas, no se recomienda tocar la config cuando estas desde el *unity*
<Chuck_Norris> es un efect que te muestra los escritorio virtuales, apreta "Super + E"
<Chuck_Norris> podes activar y desactivar cualquier cosa menos "Unity"
<Harpagornis> es que la ultima vez que hice eso, acabo todo muy mal,xd
<Chuck_Norris> o sea, cuando quieras activar el cubo, te dira que tiene conflictos con "Unity" y al desactivarlo te quedaras en la nada, con tu escritorio pelao'
<Chuck_Norris> pero tambien se lo puede volver a activar (a Unity) y asi tener el cubo funcionando 100% + Unity
<Chuck_Norris> es por esto que te cuento que termino todo muy mal
<Harpagornis> aaah, pues ahora que lo dices, creo que fuera eso,xd
<Chuck_Norris> vah! esto pasa en 11.10 no se si sige pasando en 12.04, sospecho que si =P
<Harpagornis> pero tengo dos pantallas, creo que el cubo no hace falta
<xubuntu561> no carga nada, lo puse tal cual... y nada
<Chuck_Norris> que hiciste xubuntu561 ?
<Chuck_Norris> si no te hace falto pus, mejor dejalo como esta
<Chuck_Norris> falta* -.-
<Harpagornis> desactive el expo y puse el del shift swirtcher
<Harpagornis> pero no v
<Harpagornis> ya va.xd
<Harpagornis> no tacaré más, ya he sufrido bastante,xd
<Chuck_Norris> en que maquina estas corriendo los efectos ?
<xubuntu561> puse en el terminal eso y nada
<Harpagornis> 11.10
<xubuntu561> es un k7 2500 xp barton en ga-7n400
<Chuck_Norris> xubuntu561: copiaste y pegaste?
<xubuntu561> estoy en otro pc lo puse tal cual
<Chuck_Norris> y que te dio como resultado la terminal
<Chuck_Norris> que mensaje te salio?
<xubuntu561> nada
<Chuck_Norris> Harpagornis: maquina, no distro
<Chuck_Norris> siempre dice algo xubuntu561
<Chuck_Norris> o sea, si ejecutas el comando que te pase, algo tiene que decirte
<Chuck_Norris> aparte, amigo, trata de conectar a interner el xubuntu para que se haga mas facil tu ayuda
<xubuntu561> si pongo gksu grub-costumizer
<Chuck_Norris> ni que hablar si tenes que instalar grub desde la terminal con los comando -.-
<xubuntu561> y aparece otra vez el prompt
<Chuck_Norris> grub-c"u"stumizer
<xubuntu561> si lo puse bien en el terminal perdon
<Chuck_Norris> hacelo con "sudo"
<xubuntu561> uuuf! creo que esto me supera, y supera mis conocimientos.
<Chuck_Norris> asi: sudo grub-custumizer
<Harpagornis> me voy a comer, gracias por todo Chuck_Norris y arp
<Chuck_Norris> buen probecho
<xubuntu561> MUuuuuuchas gracia por la ayuda. voi  a comer e intentar conseguir mas ayuda
<Chuck_Norris> ok
<xubuntu561> y gracias a todos tb
<riveryk> disculpen la pregunta.... como hago para ingresar al canal de gambas?=
<cousteau> riveryk, a lo mejor necesitas estar identificado
<cousteau> !registrarse
<kubot> Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<riveryk> y donde me logeo o como es¿?
<jmanuel_cool> saludos trasnochados y amanecidos
<M10> hola, llevo poco con ubuntu y me gustaria saber si existe algo equivalente  a restaurar el sistema a un punto anterior como en windowns, porque en una ocasion debi borrar alguna dependencia y no supe arreglarlo hasta que actualice a otra version. No he encontrado documentacion sobre este tema en concreto y si saben de algun  link o informacion?
<mimecar> M10: puedes reinstalar los programas
<jmanuel_cool> M10, o dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Deckon> M10, hay una aplicacion que se llama timevault que es como un timemachine de mac, supongo te sirva
<M10> y tambien guarda la configuracion de los drivers ? gracias por las respuestas,investigare ese programa "timevault"
<Deckon> M10, no, esto no es windows, los modulos cambian conforme al kernel
<init> en /proc/config.gz creo que ubuntu deja la config del kernel actual. pero no se de que te sirve si no vas a compilar
<Deckon> M10, en ese caso seria mejor que sacaras una imagen de tu instalacion
<M10> Deckon, para sacar la imagen de la instalacion, tendria que utilizar la herramienta "respaldo" o como?
<mimecar> M10: usando clonezilla
<Deckon> ^
<M10> ok,  gracias. poco a poco se llega lejos ...
<riveryk> en que lenguaje puedo programar que lo pueda modificar y correr tanto en windows como en ubuntu  ????
<Deckon> python, C
<Deckon> java
<init> perl o python?
<init> igual, vamos al ot
<init> !ot riveryk
<kubot> riveryk: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<riveryk> kubot: gracias no conocia ese canal.
<kubot> riveryk: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<riveryk> init:  visual no es una opcion?
<init> visual?
<Deckon> vb en linux?
<init> visual basic? no
<init> visual basic corre en windows nomas y gambas corre solo en linux y creo que mac
<kpocha> mimecar y chuck: gracias por vuestra ayuda
<kpocha> no pude hacerlo desde la Konsole porque aunque no dio ningun problema, despues de cerrar la session y entrar de nuevo, seguia todo igual
<kpocha> entre como GNOME, es mas ... como Unity y agregué el soporte de lenguages que quiero desde ahi
<kpocha> volvi a entrar como KDE y funciono todo
<kpocha> gracias
<curiousx> aloha all
<Deckon> te estas despidiendo o estas saludando?
<curiousx> saludando :D
<Voodoo> soy nuevo en esto, alguien sabe como instalar draftsight en presice 64
<Deckon> Voodoo, lo primero, buscando en tus repos
<jmanuel_cool> LOOOOL
<jmanuel_cool> jajajaja, ni yo entiendo estas runas (por ahora)
<Deckon> Voodoo, lo puedes descargar de aqui http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsight/download-draftsight/
<ignacio> hola
<ignacio> necesito ayuda urgente
<cousteau> si tan urgente es, ¿por qué no abrevias y dices la pregunta directamente?
 * jmanuel_cool revisando las runas para adivinar la ayuda que necesita ignacio 
<Deckon> que tan urgente es?
<Deckon> jmanuel_cool, XD
 * jmanuel_cool recibe información que lo mas urgente que necesita ignacio es explicar con claridad su problema
<ignacio> tengo una nvidia geforce 2 y xubuntu 12.04 pero nose como activar los efectos de escritorio y al activarlos con compiz desaparesen los iconos de las ventanas , cerrar , minimizar etc
<cousteau> URGENTE! URGENTE! Necesito activar los efectos de escritorio!
<ignacio> :(
<ignacio> tengo internet pocos minutos por dia...
<mimecar> ignacio: si usas compiz piedes a unity
<Deckon> mimecar, tiene xubuntu
<cousteau> mimecar, ha dicho xubuntu
<mimecar> te afecta igual si quitas el gestor de ventanas de xfce
<ignacio> quierotener efectos como las ventanas gelatinosas y esas cosas pero nunca lo e logrado
<Deckon> ignacio, que te regresa glxinfo | grep direct rendering?
<ignacio> aver
<Harpagornis> una pregunta, por que mi pc arranca autamaticamente fedora desde el cd y no el de ubuntu?xd
<ignacio> grep: rendering: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<Deckon> Voodoo, y si solo instalas el draftsight sin cambiarlo no te instala adecuadamente?
<Deckon> ignacio, instala mesa-utils
<jmanuel_cool> Harpagornis, ¿está bien quemado el cd?
<ignacio> ok
<init> Deckon: el problema es que te comiste una comilla
<init> glxinfo | grep 'direct rendering'
<Deckon> init, :S
<Deckon> por que?
<ignacio> me sale que mesa-utils ya esta en su version mas reciente
<Deckon> grep buscara con o sin comillas
<Deckon> ignacio, intenta como dice init
<Harpagornis> jmanuel_cool, el otro lector me lo ha leído ya
<ignacio> con comillas?
<Deckon> si
<Harpagornis> o eso creo
<ignacio> direct rendering: Yes
<Deckon> :O
<init> Deckon: grep busca el regex del primer parametro en los ficheros de los parametros siguientes, si no se especifica archivo "busca" en el stdin
<jmanuel_cool> Harpagornis, ¿será un dvd y tu lectora es de cd's?
<Deckon> a mi me funciona sin las comillas :S
<init> Deckon: "grep direct" o "grep direct rendering" ?
<init> pasa tu comando completo
<init> si es solo una palabra funcionara sin problemas, sino no
<ignacio> esto me sale al poner eso
<ignacio> :O
<Deckon> glxinfo | grep direct rendering
<ignacio> direct rendering: Yes
<ignacio> eso
<ignacio> solo eso
<init> lspci | grep -i 'vga'
<Harpagornis> ponerle 10.10 es pasarse demasiado?xd
<Deckon> ha ya entendi, ok
<ignacio> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)
<init> Deckon: te andaba?
<Deckon> nop, solo con el direct
<ignacio> ?
<Deckon> ignacio, pues tienes aceleracion, instala compiz
<ignacio> ya tengo instalado compiz
<ignacio> tengo compiz fusion icon y compizconfig
<Deckon> ignacio, desde una terminal corre compiz -- replace
<Deckon> *compiz --replace
<ignacio> listo
<ignacio> y haora el problema es el mismo
<ignacio> se me desaparecen los iconos cerrar minimizar de las ventanas
<Harpagornis> el 12.04 tiene el gnome clasico?
<Deckon> ignacio, tienes activados los efectos en el CCSM?
<mimecar> Harpagornis: no
<mimecar> tiene un modo reducido de Gnome Shell
<Deckon> ignacio, sobre todo fijate si tienes activado el de decoracion
<ignacio> :o
<ignacio> cere
<ignacio> vere
<Harpagornis> mimecar, pero es pareceido a el clásico?
<mimecar> está un poco limitado
<Deckon> Harpagornis, podrias instalar mate...
<ignacio> decoracion de ventanas , sige igual
<mimecar> tendréis que acostumbraros a las nuevas versiones de los programas
<Harpagornis> donde puede descargar la 11.04 o 11.10?
<mimecar> en l1 12.10 desaparecerá unity 2D
<mimecar> y mate con el tiempo al ser gnome 2 también
<Harpagornis> donde puede descargar una version que no sea la actual?
<ignacio> haora me salio el icno ed crashed
<mimecar> Harpagornis: en la web de ubuntu
<ignacio> }nunca podre tener compiz...
<Deckon> yo hable con algunos devel de mate y estaban discutiendo en portar a gtk3 pero quien sabe si lo hagan
<mimecar> ignacio: ya tienes compiz
<mimecar> lo que no le has dicho a compiz es que actue como gestor de ventanas
<ignacio> nunca podre aser funcionar compiz..
<GridCube> compiz --replace
<Harpagornis> mimecar, el cd de 10.10 me funciona, le pondré ese, es mala decisión?
<mimecar> Harpagornis: poner la 10.10 es un suicidio
<Harpagornis> por?
<mimecar> no tiene soporte
<GridCube> ya perdio lts
<GridCube> Harpagornis, porque queres usar 10.10?
<GridCube> no te gusta unity?
<Harpagornis> si, pero no es para mi el pc
<Harpagornis> la 11.04 tiene?
<GridCube> Harpagornis, usa xubuntu
<GridCube> :3
<Deckon> +1
<ignacio> sige igul
<Harpagornis> Deckon, +1 que?
<ignacio> no se ven los iconos de las ventanas
<GridCube> si lepones el tema redomond a xubuntu se parece a winXP
<Deckon> Harpagornis, que uses xubuntu
<GridCube> :P
<Harpagornis> por?
<GridCube> porque usa un escritorio tradicional, tiene soporte
<GridCube> y el ultimo software disponible
<Deckon> Harpagornis, puedes qedarte en una version vieja de ubuntu pero no esperes soporte
<ignacio> tengo efectos de compiz pero no se me ven los iconos  de las ventanas :@
<Harpagornis> el ultimo xubuntu me aguantara con un celeron?
<Deckon> ignacio, instala emerald y remplaza por emerald
<GridCube> Harpagornis, si :3
<mimecar> Deckon: emerald tiene soporte?
<Deckon> mimecar, no se
<ignacio> emerald?
<Deckon> hace años que no uso compiz
<mamece2> hola, alguien ha configurado VLC remote pra ihpone con ubuntu?
<mimecar> en natty está, en las siguientes parece que no
<GridCube> en el ultimo que aparece emerald es en maverick
<Harpagornis> solo se puede descargar por torrent?
<ignacio> como instalo emerals?
<ignacio> emerald*
<maca> Hola. Necesito ayuda en un asunto de aMule: he configurado el iptables he añadido las tres reglas. Y he puesto también en el nat del router. Y sigue dando ID baja!!! Qué hice mal, o qué tengo que hacer?? He leído por el wiki, pero hice lo que me pedían, aceptar reglas del firewall, y del router...
<Deckon> ignacio, es lo que dicen mimecar y GridCube , ya no esta en repos
<ignacio> ...
<ignacio> ,aca usa qbitorrent
<ignacio> es mejor que amule
<mimecar> ignacio: son programas de redes diferentes
<maca> bueno, lo que pasa es que por probar...
<mamece2>  alguien ha configurado VLC remote pra ihpone con ubuntu?
<init> !repetir mamece2
<kubot> mamece2: No repitas tu pregunta muy seguido, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá. Puedes buscar en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org mientras esperas.
<ignacio> bueno entonces como instalo emerald
<mimecar> ignacio: tienes la 12.04?
<mamece2> init: tal vez no la han leido
<ignacio> si
<mimecar> ignacio: entonces ya has acabado, no está emerald
<ignacio> ...
<ignacio> entonces como soluciono el prblema del compiz , desaparecn los iconos de las ventanas
<ignacio> en internet sale qeu es porque no tengo los driver
<ignacio> pero en controladores adicionales me sale que no estoy usando ninguna tarjeta privativa
<ignacio> ...
<mimecar> lo que no tienes es compiz como gestor de ventanas
<ignacio> si lo tengo...
<mimecar> no lo tienes
<mimecar> o tendrías los bodes de las ventanas
<ignacio> compiz --replace
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> con ese comando tienes los bordes de las ventanas si o no
<ignacio> no
<mimecar> entonces no lo tienes como gestor de ventanas
<mimecar> o lo tienes mal configurado
<ignacio> y si cambio a compiz mediante compiz fusion icon me sige dando el probelma...
<maca> alguien sabe como conseguir id alta de amule?
<Harpagornis> ya estoy descargando xubuntu
<mimecar> maca: abriendo puertos y compartiendo muchas cosas
<Harpagornis> sabeis por que me fallan todos los cd de 11.04 para delante, se ponen cargando con un "_" y ahi se quedan
<GridCube> ignacio, no tomes esto como un insulto por favor, pero compiz no viene preinstalado en ubuntu por una razon, no es facil de que funcione bien, no estamos obligados a ayudarte a configurar compiz, cuando es una decision exclusivamente tuya instalarlo
<GridCube> Harpagornis, probablemente bajaste mal los ISO's
<Harpagornis> GridCube, ya los habia usado en otros pcs bien
<maca> mimecar: el caso es que di los puertos al iptables y en el nat del router. SIgue dando id baja
<GridCube> Harpagornis, podes porbar los ISOs alternate
<Harpagornis> ya
<maca> y con id baja no puedo compartir como es debido, ni descargar como es debido
<Harpagornis> pero tengo solo uno de 64 bits aqui
<GridCube> Harpagornis, a veces tarda un buen rato en cargar el escritorio
<GridCube> y esta con ese _ por un bueeen rato
<Harpagornis> GridCube, pero no me llega  a cargar, me renicia el pc
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> nuse tons
<GridCube> pueden ser muchas cosas
<Harpagornis> será que no puede ?
<GridCube> te cargan los otros cds?
<Harpagornis> si de 10.10 para abajo si,xd
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> puede ser un problema con plymouth
<GridCube> no se
<Harpagornis> hasta el fedora 16,xd
<GridCube> proba un alternate
<GridCube> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<maca> qué desperdicio el amule
<GridCube> no manches
<GridCube> cuando te diste cuenta
<ignacio> yo uso qbitorrent
<mamece2> alguien ah configurado VLC remote en su iphone ?
<GridCube> no creo que aca nadie mamece2 pregunta en los foros y espera pacientemente
<GridCube> :D
<mamece2> D:
<GridCube> mamece2, no creo que nadie aca ni siquiera haya visto un iphone en su vida
<mamece2> mmmm ok, solo androids
<GridCube> eso es mas probable
<maca> mamece2, yo no, lo de vlc remote
<maca> me da la sensación de que... o bien la compañía vodafone configuró para bloquear amule, o bien amule está muerto
<mamece2> maca usa torrents
<maca> yo uso torrents. pero quiero probar también amule
<GridCube> maca, depende, una epoca, hace aaaaaños usaba emule, pero se moria cada dos por tres, desde entonces uso torrents y descargas directas para conseguir todo el material LEGAL y de PROPIEDAD PUBLICA que necesito
<GridCube> !warez
<kubot> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<init> yo vi un iphone eh! y lo use! y no pienso volver a tocar uno ! xD
<GridCube> oh! yo una ves ayude a una chica a configurar un proxy en un iPhone
<maca> y eso init?
<GridCube> no es una experiencia que quiera reperit
<mamece2> u_U
<init> lol GridCube
<GridCube> miento
<GridCube> miento
<GridCube> era un iPad
<sero1> hola
<sero1> buenas alguien podría en señarme a usar  fsck para reparar una partición en ext4 que uso para guardar cosas que aparentemente no puedo acceder a ella ni desde ubuntu ni desde un live cd gracias
<ignacio> hola denuevo
<sero1> hola
<ignacio> ya solucione el problmea del compiz , lo reinstale por terminal , igual gracias por  la ayuda
<sero1> ignacio sabes ke es un  fsck
<ignacio> no
<sero1> ok gracias
<ignacio> xD
<ignacio> ya me voy adioooos
<sero1> hola alguien puede ayudarme con un problema de particionado?
<sero1> olaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Goku> !pregunta sero1
<kubot> sero1: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<sero1> buenas alguien podría en señarme a usar  fsck para reparar una partición en ext4 que uso para guardar cosas que aparentemente no puedo acceder a ella ni desde ubuntu ni desde un live cd gracias
<sero1> buenas alguien podría en señarme a usar  fsck para reparar una partición en ext4 que uso para guardar cosas que aparentemente no puedo acceder a ella ni desde ubuntu ni desde un live cd gracias
<ignacio> un ultima duda
<ignacio> como ago para iniciar compiz al inicio
<ignacio> osea que inicie autoomaticamente
<sero1> buenas alguien podría en señarme a usar  fsck para reparar una partición en ext4 que uso para guardar cosas que aparentemente no puedo acceder a ella ni desde ubuntu ni desde un live cd gracias
<init> !Repetir
<kubot> No repitas tu pregunta muy seguido, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá. Puedes buscar en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org mientras esperas.
<sero1> init y bien como se supone que debería buscar hay?
<init> tu problema
<sero1> si mi pobrema por hara
<sero1> haora
<mimecar> sero1: fsck.ext4 /dev/particion
<mimecar> estando desmontada la partición
<ELETRONICO_HW> mimecar:
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola
<ELETRONICO_HW> es posible navegar en internet , teniendo el puerto 80 cerrado?
<mimecar> para que quieres cerrar ese puerto?
<ELETRONICO_HW> lo q pasa q mi primo hizo un scaneo de puertos y aparece el puerto 80 cerrado
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<ELETRONICO_HW> y tiene internet
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<ELETRONICO_HW> scanbeo de puertos de la Ip externa
<jmanuel_cool> ELETRONICO_HW, entonces, evidentemente SI es posible
<ELETRONICO_HW> jmanuel_cool: como?
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<mimecar> usando otro puerto
<ELETRONICO_HW> mmm
<mimecar> tendrás el 80 abierto si eres un servidor web
<init> "teniendo el puerto 80 cerrado" es distinto a "no correr un service en el puerto 80"
<ELETRONICO_HW> me llaman a almorzar
<ELETRONICO_HW> ;(
<ELETRONICO_HW> sorry
<sero1> init que wena guia aver si consigo algo con esto
<mimecar> ELETRONICO_HW: un puerto puede estar abierto, cerrado / oculto
<sero1> init pero aora estoy en man e2fsck  y la particion a comprobar es /dev/hda1
<sero1> tengo que ejecutar dosfsck -a -v /dev/hda1 en un terminal?
<mimecar> sero1: .... tu partición no era ext4?
<sero1> sep
<mimecar> para que usas dosfsck?
<sero1> con g parted puedo verla
<sero1> pero no desde ubuntu
<init> fsck.filesystem /dev/sdXy
<mimecar> si no la ves en ubuntu es porque no la tienes montada
<init> y .. /dev/hda? como hiciste para sacar una particion /dev/hda en el 2012? :P
<sero1> entonces desde gparted como la montaria?
<mimecar> por qué tienes esa partición desmontada?
<sero1> nose
<mimecar> sudo mount /dev/.... /media/carpetaqueexista
<sero1> no se las carpetas que existen
<sero1> muchas
<sero1> el disco duros son de 407 y tiene ocupado 353
<mimecar> en media te aseguri que tendrás un par de carpetas solo
<mimecar> te aseguro
<sero1> pufff nose nose yo quiero hacer que se vea
<mimecar> crea una carpeta en /media
<sero1> como siempre que yo vea las carpetas y tal... y seleccione la que quiera
<mimecar> y monta la partición en esa carpeta
<sero1> como ago eso
<sero1> desde g parted
<mimecar> seguro que en el navegador de archivos no te sale la partición para montarla?
<sero1> no tengo ningun navegador de archivos
<mimecar> si que lo tienes
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<sero1> en inicio en buscar escribi navegador de archivos y no aparecio nada
<sero1> la ultima version
<mimecar> es el segundo icono de la barra de unity
<sero1> la carpeta personal
<sero1> hay no aparece nada
<mimecar> a la izquierda de esa ventana aparecen las particiones
<sero1> solo me aparece sistema de archviso
<sero1> archivos
<mimecar> en la consola
<mimecar> sudo mkdir /media/carpeta
<mimecar> sudo mount /dev/particionquesea /media/carpeta
<mimecar> cd /media/carpeta
<mimecar> ls
<sero1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/983900/
<sero1> lol que mostrooooo
<mimecar> ya has puesto todos los comandos?
<sero1> sep
<sero1> magia
<mimecar> magia?
<sero1> si tu me entendiendes
<sero1> aora esta todo
<mimecar> no se la causa de que no tengas montada esa partición
<sero1> ni yo
<sero1> pero muchas gracias
<mimecar> cuando reinicies el fallo seguirá
<sero1> no se no he provado
<sero1> lo pruebo?
<sero1> reinicio?
<mimecar> si el sistema no monta la partición no podrás acceder a los datos
<sero1> pero ahora si estan los datos
<sero1> entonces me estas diciendo que tendre que hacer eso siempre?
<mimecar> puedes añadirlo al archivo fstab
<mimecar> tienes en esa partición tu /home ?
<sero1> sep
<sero1> en media
<sero1> esta todo eso tambien
<sero1> quieres decir que siempre estuvo en media?
<mimecar> si esa partición tiene tu /home la tendrás que montar en /home
<sero1> y para que sirve eso?
<sero1> que es todo eso de que mi partición tiene mi homo y tendre que montar en /home
<mimecar> te sirve para no perder la configuración de tu usuario
<sero1> y como veo mi configuración de mi usuario?
<sero1> seria esto Gestión de usuarios y grupos
<mimecar> reinicia y mira si te monta la partición en tu home
<sero1> ok como reinicio ya que tampoco me aparece ningun acceso a reiniciar
<mimecar> con reboot
<mimecar> algún entorno gráfico tienes que estar usando
<sero1> si yo veo cosas reloj ventanas iconos etc
<sero1> el boton que esta apagado cerrar sesion y etc pero no aparece restart
<sero1> no se reiniciar
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> reboot
<mimecar> en la consola
<mimecar> si no te funciona, sudo reboot
<sero1> eeee pues si que se pierde espera ìto los pasos
<sero1> bueno minecar gracias
<sero1> funciona jajaja tengo una particion oculta
<mimecar> no es una partición oculta
<mimecar> y si es la home no puedes acceder a tus datos de usuario , asi que...
<sero1> aver
<sero1> yo tengo un disco duro de 500 y lo tengo dividido con una ext4 en una particion y en otra particion ubuntu
<mimecar> si esa partición es tu home y no la estas montando, no accedes a tus datos de usuario
<sero1> y antes no podia ver esos archivos ni carpetas y ahora con lo que me has dicho ya puedo verlas y ver fotos y muscia y demas pero el problema es que cada vez que reinicio no aparece y tengo que volver a repetir el problema asi que prefiero que siga a asi,  asi me aprendo ese comando.....  y con respecto a que que si la particon es home no es home y si puedo acceder a mis datos...
<mimecar> si la partición no es tu /home, no debería estar con ext4
<sero1> pues eso no lo se supongo por que esa particon la cree yo mismo con gparted
<sero1> aunque la particion que contiene mi so es ext4 tambien
<mimecar> tienes datos en un disco externo
<mimecar> con formato ext4 que solo se puede ver en principio con linux
<sero1> si esa es la movida tener una particon ext4 que solo puedo verla desde linux
<sero1> buenas y sabrias como hacer un boot loader para dos discos duros uno para windows y otro para ubuntu?
<mimecar> grub ya hace eso
<Harpagornis> si en la instalacion del xubuntu, me queda como todo un poco oscuro , es grave?xd
<mimecar> Harpagornis: abre los ojos
<Harpagornis> xd
<sero1> hola buenas como ago para cambiar la tasa de refresco de mi monitor en la ultima version de ubuntu
<sero1> hola buenas como ago para cambiar la tasa de refresco de mi monitor en la ultima version de ubuntu
<sero1> hola buenas acabo de perder mi barra de menu
<sero1> y no se como
<sero1> alguna ayuda para volver a poner el menu de ubuntu del escritorio
<sero1> he perdido todas las barras de herramientas
<sero1> y solo estaba intentando cambiar la resolucion del refresco del monitor
<sero1> hola necesito ayuda
<selina2> hola
<tecno> hola
<sisa_> ji, alguien sabe que pasa con la version 11.04 11.10  ? por que ya no estan disponible  en la web ubuntu.com?
<mimecar> sisa_: siguen estando en la web de ubuntu
<sisa_> ahhh y por que no lo veo? solo me aparece u.12.04
<omikron4> una pregunta.. ya salio la version estable de precisa pangolin?? es que me da los errores de la alpha2. es la primera vez que me pasa con las estables.. no me esperaba esto.. y si es LTS .. no se. aun no he solucionado algunos problemas.. incluso cuando envio el problema con los cuadros de dialogo que salen.. no puede enviarlos por nuevos errores. es ironia lo de si salio la version estable.
<mimecar> omikron4: la LTS es una versión normal con más tiempo de soporte
<omikron4> mimecar:  solo me quejo porque me da muchos errores
<sisa_> mimecar:  tu puedes ver en la web u.11.10?
<mimecar> omikron4: te da muchos errores con un usuario nuevo?
<omikron4> mimecar: y eso me pasabba antes en las alpha y beta.. pero nunca me pasaba en las versiones finales.. ahora me parece que estoy en la alpha
<omikron4> siiiiii, yo siempre hago una instalacion limpia cuando sale la definitiva, mimecar
<mimecar> si has usado versiones de desarrollo pueden quedar restos erróneos
<omikron4> omikron4: siiiiii, yo siempre hago una instalacion limpia
<sisa_> alguien ve en la web de ubuntu.com las versiones 11.10 ?
<omikron4> bueno.. me voy que tengo que pasear al niño que hace mucha calor aki en valencia.. chaus..nos vemos luego
<mimecar> sisa_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<mimecar> busca un poco más
<sisa_> mimecar:  al parecer tengo problemas con la conexion algunas web no me salen completa o bien no se cargan y me aparece algo asi: conextando a http://www.flickrshow.com/
<mimecar> en el enlace que te he puesto tienes las versiones de ubuntu
<sisa_> alguen sabe de que va ete java que me conecta a otra web ....
<mimecar> sisa_: te ha salido eso en la web de ubuntu?
<sisa_> si,
<sisa_> en ves de conectar a ubuntu.com me sale conectando a flickrshow.com
<sisa_> tambine me ocurre con otras web...
<mimecar> he probado el enlace que he pegado y no sale de la web de ubuntu
<mimecar> en que otras webs?
<sisa_> http://www.rlp.com.ni/
<mimecar> esa web abre una página normal
<sisa_> diagonalperiodico.net
<sisa_> http://www.diagonalperiodico.net/
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<mimecar> sisa_: ?
<ignacio> hola
<Deckon> lograste correr compiz?
<ignacio> si ;D
<ignacio> se soluciono reincstalandolo por terminal
<Deckon> que bien
<ignacio> oye saves como correr eñ cairo dock opengl? esq no me va
<Deckon> correlo desde terminal y ve que errores regresa
<ignacio> es por el opengl , me va cuando activo el compiz con opengl , pero si no estoy en compiz no me va
<Deckon> claro, necesita aceleracion para correr
<Deckon> creo que hay una opcion para correrlo sin aceleracion pero no se
<ignacio> si
<ignacio> pero esq ninguna de las 2 opciones me va sin compiz
<hashashin> nas
<ignacio> hola
<ignacio> necesito una ayuda
<ignacio> como instalo archivos .tar.bz2?
<GridCube> !tar
<kubot> Los archivos tar.bz2 y tar.gz no son ejecutables, son archivos comprimidos, «tar -xvzf archivo.tar.gz » o « tar -xvjf archivo.tar.bz2 » para descomprimirlos, o usa el gestor de archivadores file-roller (ubuntu) o ark (kubuntu).
<ignacio> bueno solo lo decia porque descarge supertuxkart 0.7.3 de la pagina oficial y eso me descargo...
<GridCube> ignacio, lee lo que dijo kubot
<ignacio> ya lo lei
<GridCube> :)
<ignacio> enotnces no hay forma de instalarlo?
<GridCube> descomprimi el archivo
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> no leiste
<GridCube> tan dificil es de leer?
<ignacio> esq no entinedo , soy un poco nuevo en esto...
<GridCube> ignacio, es un archivo comprimido
<GridCube> descomprimilo
<ignacio> ya lo descomprimi
<GridCube> dentro estan los ejecutables
<ignacio> ay un run_game.sh , lo abro y me abre una ventana que se cierra al instante
<GridCube> pues claro
<GridCube> tenes que ejecutarlo en una shell
<GridCube> por eso tiene sh
<ignacio> y como ago eso
<GridCube> abri una terminal y ejecutalo
<GridCube> abris una terminal
<GridCube> vas hasta la carpeta que descomprimiste
<ignacio> ok
<GridCube> y lo ejecutas asi:
<GridCube> ./run_game.sh
<ignacio> entonces
<ignacio> cd /home/ignacio/decargas/carpeta/ y luego /run_game.sh?
<GridCube> con un punto adelante
<GridCube> ./
<ignacio> con el punto y el /?
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> el punto barra significa Desde ESTA CARPETA ejecuta este programa
<ignacio> ok :S
<GridCube> viste que si no cuando escribis un commando desde cualquier carpeta lo ejecuta, es porque los mira en /bin
<GridCube> por ejemplo
<GridCube> con el punto barra le decis, ejecuta este programa de aqui por favir
<ignacio> ahhh
<ignacio> ok
<ignacio> ya entendi
<ignacio> el mismo problema , se cierra al instante
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> pero te tiene que haber escrito algo en la terminal
<ignacio> si
<ignacio> al final dice abortado
<GridCube> pastebinit
<GridCube> !pastebin | ignacio
<kubot> ignacio: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ignacio> ok
<ignacio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/984293/
<GridCube> hhmmh
<GridCube> no entiendo lo que ahi dice
<GridCube> parace que no se cumple alguna dependencia
<ignacio> :(
<GridCube> tendras que esperar que alguien mas inteligente aparesca
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> ignacio, la version en los repos no anda?
<ignacio> la version en los repos en muy antigua :(
<ignacio> bueno eso era , ya me voy adiooos
<tenemosquehablar> hola
<tecno> hola
<tenemosquehablar> hola
<ignacio> hola
<ignacio> queria saver si me recomendaran progaramas para el ubuntu
<ignacio> me recomiendan algunos?
<tecno> especificate programas para q exactamente?
<tecno> procesadores de texto, programas para desarrollo web o q?
<ignacio> mm
<ignacio> multimedia , programacion , internet , graficos...
<ignacio> ando buscando progranas
<ignacio> ah y tambien juegos
<tecno> multimedia te recomeindo uno q se llama banshee reproduce mp3 y videos
<tecno> programacion esta el kompozer, bluefish
<tecno> internet google chrome
<tecno> juegos mmm dejema buscar
<ignacio> google chrome ya lo tengo
<ignacio> algun programa parecido a photoshop que no sea gimp?
<Goku> ,.
<tecno> ignacio podes instalar pothoshop en ubuntu
<tecno> con wine se puede
<ignacio> e descargado millones de photoshop portables para abrirlos con wine y ninguno me abre
<tecno> ami me abre
<ignacio> :(
<tecno> espera te muestro captura para q veas
<ignacio> ok
<ignacio> me estoy instalando vlc
<ignacio> saven si alien arena me corre con una nvidia geforce2?
<tecno> geforce a modelo?
<ignacio> es una nvidia geforce2 mx mx400
<ignacio> antes tenia una nvidia geforce2 mx y su desempeño era como de 256mb , lastima que se echo a perder
<tecno> cuanta memoria de video tiene esa nvidia ?
<ignacio> que diga geforce4
<ignacio> la geforce2 64mb
<tecno> mmmm creo q te puede correr
<tecno> no se bien
<tecno> q procesadro y ram tenes?
<R0n[[Y]]> hello tengo una pregunta quien podria ayudarme?
<tecno> ron q pregunta tienes?
<ignacio> 2.54ghz 1gb ram
<R0n[[Y]]> tecno
<tecno> ignacio mira la captura http://i46.tinypic.com/s6592f.png
<R0n[[Y]]> descarge backtrack 5 de la web entonc ahora no lo encuentro en mi pc
<tecno> hay tienes la captura ignacion pothoshop corriendo en ubuntu
<ignacio> aver
<tecno> ron
<R0n[[Y]]> no esta en descargas
<tecno> ron con q navegador lo descargastes?
<curiousx> deamn habia olvidado mi irssi conectado a IRC =P
<R0n[[Y]]> tengo ubuntu 12.4
<R0n[[Y]]> el mozilla
<tecno> ron con q navegador lo descargastes amigo?
<tecno> ok
<tecno> y en las opciones de mozilla fijate donde se guardan las descargas por defecto
<curiousx> R0n[[Y]]: en la carpeta Downloads? Descargas?
<R0n[[Y]]> le di a
<R0n[[Y]]> herramientas
<tecno> ignacio ya vistes la captura?
<R0n[[Y]]> descargas y no me dic dond esta
<R0n[[Y]]> en q otra part me dices q puedo revisar eso?
<tecno> ron mira
<tecno> vete a preferencias
<curiousx> R0n[[Y]]: find $HOME -name '*.iso'
<tecno> donde dice descargas debe de decir directorio donde se guardan als descargas
<R0n[[Y]]> lo busque de todas maneras
<curiousx> R0n[[Y]]: find $HOME -iname '*.iso'
<ignacio> si ya lña vi
<R0n[[Y]]> lo busque en el buscador de inicio
<R0n[[Y]]> y no me sale
<tecno> ok ignacio vez q si corre el photoshop
<ignacio> si...
<curiousx> Potochop: http://i.imgur.com/uduWQ.png
<tecno> ignacio q version de ubuntu tienes?
<R0n[[Y]]> tecno le doy a descargas y me sale las ultimas descargas q e echo pero no me dic dond y la accion abrir o entrar a carpeta no me sale
<ignacio> 12.04
<ignacio> xubuntu
<R0n[[Y]]> osea salen pero sin acceso a darle click q crees tubo algun error?
<tecno> ron a lo emjor la descarga se cancelo o quedo corrupta vuelvelo a descargar a ver
<tecno> curiousx lindo conqui como se llama?
<R0n[[Y]]> ok
<tecno> ignacio q version de wine tenes?
<curiousx> R0n[[Y]]: wget http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/backtrack/BT5R1-GNOME-32.iso
<R0n[[Y]]> voy a descargar el explorador de google
<ignacio> nose
<ignacio> lo instale por la terminal
<curiousx> ese es R1 con gnome, te debo el r2 pa' la proxima =P
<ignacio> sudo apt-get install wine eso puse
<curiousx> tecno: se llama "conky lunatico"
<tecno> ok
<curiousx> si queres te paso mi config
<tecno> gracias curiosx
<R0n[[Y]]> curiousx pero en la web de backtrack ta ra R2
<R0n[[Y]]> pero gracias de todas formar ;)
<curiousx> tiene un par de arreglos para que se vea bien piola en una notebook 1200x800
<tecno> tenes una notebook?
<tecno> :P
<curiousx> seh
<tecno> q procesadro y ram tiene?
<curiousx> 2.0 Ghz
<curiousx> 3 de ram
<tecno> 2 ghz pero q modelo de cpu es?
<curiousx> intel 128 integrada
<tecno> es un core dos duo o un icore 3?
<curiousx> un fierro, corro Unity y Gnome Shell y ni me despeino
<curiousx> dual core
<tecno> ok
<tecno> :P
<ignacio> o.O
<ignacio> 3 de ram
<ignacio> yo solo 1...
<curiousx> seh
<tecno> ignacio por q pones esa cara xD
<curiousx> es una Del 1525
<tecno> yo tengo un athlon II x2 250 de 3.0ghz q le gana al icore i3 xD
<R0n[[Y]]> tecno te tengo una pregunta
<tecno> diem ron
<ignacio> y cuanta ram
<tecno> 2gb de ram y uan nvidia de 256 mb de 128 bits corre modern warfare 3 :P
<R0n[[Y]]> tu haz recuperados datos formateados de un disco duro desde linux?
<R0n[[Y]]> o alguien de aqui sabe algo de eso
<curiousx> tecno: no
<tecno> recuperar datos de una particion ext4 o de una ntfs?
<R0n[[Y]]> bueno era NTFS
<tecno> desde linux no se
<tecno> desde windows si me se un programa
<R0n[[Y]]> cuando instale linux tenia backtrack y windows 7 pero me formatio todo y quiero recuperar las pics de windows
<R0n[[Y]]> desde windows si c tb
<ignacio> tecno que edad tienes?
<tecno> a pues desde linux no conozco progama desde windwos toca
<R0n[[Y]]> pero desde linux escuche el testdick pero no lo encuentro por ningun lado
<tecno> mmm yo conocia un programa para linux tmb q me recuepro una vez una particion
<tecno> pero no recuerdo el nombre
<ignacio> ?
<tecno> oigan quieren ver una captura d emi pc correidno 3 maquinas virtuales con windows 8 a 64 bits y solo 12% del cpu usado jaaja
<R0n[[Y]]> tecno podrias averiguarme porfavor yo me mantendre conectando
<curiousx> seh pasala
<tecno> ron si recuero el programa te digo :)
<ignacio> PASALA O.O
<R0n[[Y]]> gracias y di sabes de alguien q lo conosca preguntale please
<curiousx> imagenes de mi PC http://paste.ubuntu.com/818362/ -.-
<R0n[[Y]]> quien de ustedes esta en el canal dragonjar?
<curiousx> yo no
<sudo_su> curiousx: el photoshop... ehm, no anda el link, http://letitbit.net/download3.php, termina los 59 segundos y nada pasa
<R0n[[Y]]> intente entrar y me sale q solo es pa imbitados
<tecno> ok aqui la captura
<tecno> http://i49.tinypic.com/eemaa.png
<curiousx> no anda bien el link entonces
<R0n[[Y]]> invitados*
<curiousx> salu2 a Dragon =P
<R0n[[Y]]> pero soy miembro de la comunidad
<tecno> curiosx ya vistes la imagen?
<R0n[[Y]]> tecno q maquina tienes?
<tecno> un ahtlon de 3.0ghz q le gana a un i3 2gb de ram y una geforce de 256mb de 128bits
<curiousx> tecno: seh, alto procesador
<tecno> curiosx alto procesador y tan solo estaba usando 800mhz para correr las 3 virtuales
<tecno> y 12% nada mas
<R0n[[Y]]> tecno la pc mia tengo q cambiarla
<curiousx> yo con el mio (2.0 Ghz) corria windows XP + Backtrack en virtual + Backtrack como host
<R0n[[Y]]> porq es dual core 2 g
<tecno> y a cuanto se te subia el cpu a cuanto porcentaje?
<curiousx> ni me despeinaba -.-
<R0n[[Y]]> 2.0
<tecno> ajajja
<curiousx> pero si andaba algo lenta
<tecno> pero cuanto porcentaje curiosx?
<tecno> a ok
<tecno> yo con esas 3 virtuales de windows 8 a 64 bits apenas y sentia algo ajaja
<curiousx> no me acuerdo, creo que ni me fije en eso =P
<R0n[[Y]]> pero la mia tengo q cambiarla para los pentest
<tecno> ron q maquina teens voz?
<R0n[[Y]]> yo tenia windows 7 corriendo y virtualmente tenia a windows xp y backtrack
<R0n[[Y]]> una dell, intel pentiun dual core 2.0 y 2g de memoria
<R0n[[Y]]> pero no encuentro q me da lo q tiene q dar
<tecno> si yo tubiera ams ram podria abrir virtuales hasta q se em suba el cpu
<curiousx> el mismo procesador que tengo yo
<tecno> conocen el programa de cpufreq?
<R0n[[Y]]> porq las aplicaciones de backtrack por ejemplo para contraseñas de wifi el moden q trae la pc no da
<curiousx> si, una vez probe ese programa
<R0n[[Y]]> para q sirve?
<tecno> si mira mi procesador nunca ha subido a lso 3000mhz se amntiene en 800mhz o si mucho 1600mhz la unica forma de poenrlo al maximo feu con el cpufreq lo puso a 3000mhz y em abria todo rapidisimo
<tecno> es q el cpu mio solo se sube a 3000mhz si el programa lo requiere la amquina
<curiousx> podes hacer que el procesador trabaje mas exijido o que traba tranqui
<R0n[[Y]]> para windows o linux?
<curiousx> linux
<R0n[[Y]]> es complicado de utilizar?
<tecno> no es complicado
<R0n[[Y]]> lo voy a descargar
<tecno> es solo un applet en la barra de tareas le da clic y te dice a q frecuencia queres q trabaje el cpu
<R0n[[Y]]> okk
<R0n[[Y]]> osea empiesa como esta por defecto de hay para alla lo pones como quieras¡
<tecno> oigan quiero hacer una maldad saben como peudo apagar el equipo d emi ehrmano q tiene windows 7 y esta conectado al mismo wifi mio
<R0n[[Y]]> para eso es bueno backtrack
<R0n[[Y]]> y es fasilisimo
<tecno> ron te explico es q digamso tu cpu es de 2.0ghz pero el trabaja trankilo trabaja a unos 900mhz y asi el solos e sube si alguna aplicacionq voz abris es pesada se sube a los 2.0ghz
<R0n[[Y]]> okk
<tecno> entonces con el programa de cpufreq lo pones a q te abra todo a la maxima potencia q serian los 2.0ghz
<R0n[[Y]]> entiendo
<R0n[[Y]]> perfecto
<tecno> te doy comandos para q lo instales?
<R0n[[Y]]> dice monitor y control de cpu frecuencia
<R0n[[Y]]> lo busque en el centro de softwore
<R0n[[Y]]> sera ese?
<R0n[[Y]]> q dic
<R0n[[Y]]> dice monitor y control de cpu frecuencia
<tecno> espera lo busco yo a ver si es ese y te digo
<R0n[[Y]]> descargo ese?
<curiousx> sudo_su: instala gimp 2.8 gimp tambien puede usar los plugins de Potochop y puede importar imagenes del Potochop y del Corel Paint Sho Pro
<R0n[[Y]]> ok
<sudo_su> curiousx: no sabia :D
<curiousx> seh
<curiousx> sabes instalar gimp 2.8?
<R0n[[Y]]> el gimp q es?
<sudo_su> si ya vi una guia
<curiousx> ok
<tecno> ron el gimp es un programa para edicion de imagenes
<R0n[[Y]]> okk
<tecno> ya salioe l gimp 2.8 no sabia O.O
<R0n[[Y]]> okk
<tecno> ron ese del centro de software no es
<tecno> ya te paso comandos mejor
<R0n[[Y]]> ok
<R0n[[Y]]> po dame el comando de la shell pa descargarlo
<tecno> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:artfwo/ppa
<tecno> sudo apt-get update
<tecno> sudo apt-get install indicator-cpufreq
<R0n[[Y]]> gracias t aviso ahora entonc
<tecno> ok dale
<curiousx> yo vi por ahi una guia para instalar los plugins del Potochop y era algo asi como: copiar los archivos .psp + el .exe dentro de la carpeta de Gimp
<tecno> quein de aqui tiene skype?
<curiousx> sudo_su: http://graphicssoft.about.com/od/gimptutorials/ss/Photoshop-Plugins-In-Gimp.htm
<curiousx> no es la guia que habia visto pero...
<curiousx> la que habia visto era en OMGUbuntu
<curiousx> yo lo tengo
<curiousx> lo tengo en mi backtrack y me va de perlas =P
<tecno> quein tiene skype para q me agregue y mantengamos contacto :P
<R0n[[Y]]> skype para linux?
<tecno> ron el skype siemrpe ha estado para linux
<tecno> dale
<tecno> sudo apt-get install skype y ya
<cousteau> tecno, creo que no está en repos
<tecno> si esta en repos
<tecno> hasta en el centro de software aparece
<R0n[[Y]]> ya lo toy descargando
<tecno> siempre ha estado en repos :P
<cousteau> está en repos raros
<tecno> esta en los repos q vienen por defecto ene l ubuntu en los de canonical xD
<R0n[[Y]]> si en el centro de software es q lo busque
 * GridCube np: The 5 6 7 8s - OST Kill Bill - Woo Hoo ♬
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> oh, canal equivocado
<cousteau> tecno, a lo mejor está en los repos partner, pero no en el que viene por defecto...  o al menos yo no los veo
<tecno> ron si lo vio
<tecno> y estan en los repos por defecto
<tecno> busca y veras
<tecno> o dale
<tecno> sudo apt-get install skype
<tecno> si no creen les paso captura de mi skype en linux?
<curiousx> GridCube: me encanto el tema, gracias te dejo mis 10 porotos =P
<R0n[[Y]]> ehehhe
<tecno> curiosx teens skype?
<curiousx> sseh
<tecno> agregame
<cousteau> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=skype  ahí no aparecen
<tecno> jaaj
<curiousx> pero... bueno agregame, estoy como: leanhack
<tecno> y si lo usas?
<tecno> si entras a skype seguido?
<tecno> xD
<curiousx> seh, pero muy poco
<cousteau> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/pidgin-skype wtf, esto existe?
<tecno> es q no me gusta el msn es una re mierda
<tecno> xD
<tecno> cousteau
<R0n[[Y]]> cual msn usas?
<tecno> vete a synaptic
<tecno> uso emesene
<R0n[[Y]]> a mi me gusta ese msn
<tecno> pero em refiero a q no me gsuta entrar a msn no por el programa ni nada solo q no me gsuta el msn xD
<curiousx> empathy gobierna \m/-_-}m/
<R0n[[Y]]> okk
<tecno> ron tienes skype?
<R0n[[Y]]> lo estoy descargando
<cousteau> tecno, en repos de maverick no está seguro, y en los de precise, http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/skype
<R0n[[Y]]> tenia cuando itulizava windows
<R0n[[Y]]> pero lo descargo y t aviso pa q me des tu user pa agregart
<cousteau> así que si lo tienes a lo mejor es porque has añadido otros repos...  no sé, los partner de canonical o los de medibuntu a lo mejor
<tecno> cousteau si son los partners de canonical
<tecno> se em olvidaba q estaban hay
<tecno> jajaa
<cousteau> es que esos creo que no están por defecto
<tecno> igual vete al synaptic y marca los de los socios de canonical :P
<tecno> si estan por defecto solo q viene desactivados
<tecno> vete al synaptic y ahy lso encuentras
<cousteau> es decir, que no están activados por defecto
<tecno> activalso hay mucho software hay
<R0n[[Y]]> de donde son ustedes?
<curiousx> me Argentino
<curiousx> yo instale skype con ubuntu-tweak con un solo click -.- http://i.imgur.com/PTz9j.png
<tecno> yo soy de colombia
<tecno> y tu ron de donde eres?
<R0n[[Y]]> santo domingo
<R0n[[Y]]> ya agregenme
<R0n[[Y]]> mi user es ubunlinux
<tecno> comoq  tu user no entiendo?
<tecno> jaaja
<tecno> el de skype?
<R0n[[Y]]> si
<tecno> A OK
<R0n[[Y]]> mi nombre de usuario
<R0n[[Y]]> lol
<tecno> ok ahora q entre a skype los agrego :P
<R0n[[Y]]> ehhehe ok
<R0n[[Y]]> tu tb curiouss
<curiousx> seh
<curiousx> yo ya estoy en skype
<R0n[[Y]]> agregame
<R0n[[Y]]> ubunlinux
<curiousx> a ver...
<curiousx> Ronald Fernandez?
<R0n[[Y]]> si
<R0n[[Y]]> ese mismo
<curiousx> xD
<cousteau> podéis usar /query para este tipo de cosas...
<curiousx> mientras tanto... ususarios de linux utilizan el protocolo del tio bill puertas para comunicarse
<cousteau> que esto luego queda registrado
<cousteau> curiousx, flash news, microsoft compró skype hace ya tiempo
<curiousx> ya lo se
<andres__> hola
<curiousx> hola
<tecno> volvi :P
<curiousx> tecno
<tecno> dime
<curiousx> estamo' con R0n[[Y]] en Skype unite -.-
<tecno> ajajaja ya voy
<tecno> estan en charla?
<curiousx> seh
<tecno> solo estan ustedes dos
<tecno> ?
<curiousx> seh
<tecno> enseguida me les uno espera :P
<andres__> ooee
<andres__> como estan??
<curiousx> bien
<tecno> andres e smi hermano anda desde su pc
<tecno> jaja
<tecno> esperenme como algo de mecato y me voy a skype
<curiousx> ok, pero yo tambien me estoy llendo, cya tecno
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-13
<Souchiro> hasta el lunes
<julian> hay alguien ahi?
<Dzeg_-> Buena noxe sala!!! alguien me podria ayudar con informacion de como eligen el logo de ubuntu y la historia tras quantal Quetzal ya que lo queremos colocar en la revista de mi universidad en Guatemala; para los que no saben el Quetzal es un simbolo patrio nuestra ave Nacional y queremos colocar esa nota! donde puedo encontrarla?
<VHelzing> hola
<VHelzing> exit
<VHelzing> mmmm
<manel2020> wenas
<manel2020> pregunta..... ¿como puedo averiguar la ubicacion y el nombre del icono ?(Archivo de configuración del escritorio)
<manel2020> si pincho en el icono lo puedo cambiar... pero desconozco cual es  y la verdad buscar en /usr/share/icons || pixmaps pues se puede hacer algo eterno...
<manel2020> hay alguna forma de averiguar informacion sobre el icono vinculado a un fichero??
<manel2020> De alguna manera el fichero ha de decirle al sistema o viceversa que icono mostrar....?? El caso es que lo hace, necesito saber el nombre |ruta del icono
<manel2020> creo que encontre una solucion... => usando un heditorhex
<manel2020> abrir el .desktop
<manel2020> pues no esta ahi...
<manel2020> esta el "original" ¿donde esta la info del que se muestra?
<mimecar> el .desktop es un archivo de texto normal
<mimecar> según la categoría del programa, el sistema busca en una carpeta el icono
<manel2020> mimecar. Haber tengo dos "ficheros" .desktop
<manel2020> bueno ahora 3
<manel2020> Nombres en el navegador de archivos
<manel2020> Enlace 123 # 123 # aplicacion
<manel2020> los 3 son exactamente lo mismo (funcion)
<manel2020> diferencias
<manel2020> el icono aplicacion es el que se pone por defecto.
<mimecar> el sistema busca el icono en la carpeta de la categoría del programa
<mimecar> primero en tu home y después en las carpetas del sistema
<manel2020> el 123 es identico cambia el icono
<manel2020> carpeta de categoria del programa?? (te refieres a que exista una capeta de usuario?
<mimecar> cada programa tiene una categoría
<mimecar> el sistema busca los iconos en esa categoría
<manel2020> ¿categoria?? vale segun el menu aplicaciones es " herramientas de sistema"
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> abre un tema de iconos y mira las carpetas que hay dentro
<manel2020> ¿como abro un tema de iconos? (nunca he hecho eso)
<mimecar> abriendo la carpeta que contiene el tema
<mimecar> ~/.icons
<mimecar> o /usr/share/icons
<manel2020> ~/.icons esta vacia
<manel2020> dentro de /usr/share/icons hay como 45 carpetas... (algo complicado de buscar sin saber el nombre) solo se su aspecto.
<mimecar> hicolor, faenza.... son carpetas de temas
<manel2020> hicolor, dentro hay mas carpetas , he buscado y nada de nada
<manel2020> no esta ahi
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> dentro de hicolor tienes diferentes categorías
<mimecar> la mayoria de los iconos los meten ahí
<manel2020> ya , he ido una a una
<manel2020> selecionando 48x48
<mimecar> si usas otro tema de iconos, estara en su carpeta correspondiente
<manel2020> se supone que existen todos solo varia el tamaño
<manel2020> pues nada
<mimecar> no todos los iconos estan en todos los tamaños
<manel2020> no sera mas facil, tratar de examinar el fichero que buscar en un disco duro de 1 tera un archivo de forma manual y con comprovacion visual...
<manel2020> no se... igual me equivoco
<manel2020> trato de averiguar donde narices se guarda la informacion sobre el icono
<manel2020> ha de estar en algun lado,
<mimecar> qué tema de iconos estas usand ahora?
<manel2020> me estas preguntando por temas... , no lo se, asumes que es un icono de una aplicacion "normal" no es una añadida dentro de synaptic
<manel2020> en todo caso.
<mimecar> en ubuntu estas usando un tema de iconos para los programas
<manel2020> coje el archivo que sea, crea un enlace
<mimecar> averigual cual es
<manel2020> cambia el icono
<manel2020> y ahora en ese .desk
<manel2020> o nombre que tenga
<manel2020> debe contener la informacion , sobre la ubicacion del icono
<manel2020> pues resulta que no es asi.
<mimecar> abre la carpeta de un tema
<mimecar> edita el archivo del tema
<mimecar> y mira el icono
<mimecar> te estas complicando tu solo
<manel2020> ¿donde estan los temas? , yo lo abro gustosamente, pero no se donde estan.
<mimecar> ya te he puesto las dos rutas para los temas
<manel2020> /usr/share/icons
<mimecar> averigua que tema de iconos estas usando en ubuntu y entra en su carpeta
<manel2020> ok
<manel2020> segun eso pone ubuntu-mono-dark
<manel2020> y al parecer hay un problema.
<manel2020> porque esos iconos no son los que estoy viendo
<manel2020> ni tampoco esta el que busco.
<mimecar> cómo estas viendo el tema de iconos en uso?
<manel2020> Sistema->Preferencias->Apariencia->[tema] presonalizar [iconos]
<manel2020> gracias mimecar
<manel2020> ya encontre lo que buscaba
<mimecar> has encontrado el icono?
<manel2020> era como te habia dicho
<manel2020> editor hex
<manel2020> al fichero
<mimecar> para que usas un editor hexadecimal?
<manel2020> porque no puedes editarlo con gedit por ejemplo
<mimecar> el .desktop si
<manel2020> solo sale abrir.... (detalles)
<manel2020> uhmm
<manel2020> pera
<manel2020> vale!! no habia caido
<manel2020> me obceque con lo de hex, si se puede abir con gedit
<manel2020> de hecho es mejor se entiende
<manel2020> Icon-> pone la ruta
<manel2020> me obceque o no veia como editarlo , tan simple como abrir gedit y buscar el archivo (tonteria, pero es lo que paso)
<manel2020> gracias
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> quien utiliza xubuntu?
<aguitel> yo
<jumper> Hola desde el editor de configuracion de xubuntu es posible poner botones grandes a las ventanas en xubuntu?
<jumper> #xubuntu
<Harpagornis> Tengo un problema, ayer puse xubuntu, pero el grub no me detecto el sistema de xp, lo que me hace pensar que el grub no detecta los sistemas de windows que estén en una partición lógica
<Harpagornis> que me podéis decir sobre eso?
<Chuck_Norris> Harpagornis: sudo update-grub
<Harpagornis> Chuck_Norris, más tarde me pondré a ello, si estas por aquí te cuento como que va yendo
<Harpagornis> es que me parece raro que al acabar de instalar el sistema no me pusiera el grub ya bien
<Chuck_Norris> si, fue raro
<omikron4> Harpagornis: pero cuando te acabó de instalar te dio la opcion de reiniciar  o seguir con el live o no lo dejaste terminar?
<Goku> Já.
<omikron4> Harpagornis:  o que instalaste.. porque cuando instalas, por ejemplo mandriva.. se estropea las cosa por el hecho de que mandriva ve el disco duro como hda y ubuntu como sda
<omikron4> (15:05:19) omikron4: Harpagornis:  o que instalaste.. porque cuando instalas, por ejemplo mandriva.. se estropea las cosa por el hecho de que mandriva ve el disco duro como hda y ubuntu como sda
<Harpagornis> omikron4, el disco duro tiene un particion primaria,y otro logica con xp(no me  digas porque ), el la primaria he instalado ayer xubuntu, pero el grub no ha detectado el xp
<omikron4> Harpagornis: has cometido un craso error..
<Harpagornis> dime
<omikron4> windows siempre debe instalarse en la primera particion del disco
<omikron4> nunca se puede instalar en ninguna que no sea.. la primera..
<Harpagornis> omikron4, por eso te puse que no me preguntaras el por que, el pc no es mio, y no entiendo quien ha echo eso
<omikron4> supongo que tiene que ver con que al instalarlo en la primera parte del disco es donde se alcanza mayor velocidad porque el sistema no puede.. vease el piñon de la bicicleta
<aguitel> Harpagornis: haz en la terminal :sudo sfdisk -l y ponlo en pastebin
<omikron4> sda1 windows... otras particioens.. cualquier sistema operativo
<Harpagornis> no tengo el pc delante mia ahora chicos
<aguitel> Harpagornis: entonces es como ir al medico y no llevar tu cuerpo
<Harpagornis> pero la cuestion , estando xp en un logica, tiene solucion que el grub me rule bien?
<omikron4> xp, windows..      solo primaria y en la parte 1 del disco
<omikron4> windows que no este en primaria.. windows que esta en la parra
<omikron4> Harpagornis: hay que instalar windos  y despues cualquier linux... al reves. debes recuperar el grub.. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/grubRecoveryCLI.tar.gz
<Harpagornis> omikron4, no puedo tocar el sistema de windows, ya que es importantelo que tiene dentro
<Harpagornis> así que quiero tocar lo que sea en el grub
<omikron4> Harpagornis: es que no hace falta tocar el win2
<omikron4> tu debes instalar junto a los demas sistemas operativos.. o lo que dice el menu de instalacion de ubuntu12.04 en que una de las opciones es    ... algo mas
<omikron4> y ahi pues pones la particiones a conveniencia
<omikron4> Harpagornis: el grub no jode... solo te muestra el camino
<omikron4> el grub es una forma de decir a la maquina. arranca desde .. tal. ... o desde cual
<Harpagornis> omikron4, ya se
<Harpagornis> omikron4, es posible cambiar de logica a primaria sin tocar los datos?
<omikron4> Harpagornis: ahi no te puedo ayudar.. no es porque no se pueda.. sino porque no lo se.. porque yo tengo dos ubbuntu uno esta en la primera particion y la otra en la ultima y en medio una fat32 de 33 GB  que no se como unir las dos y dejar la fat aparte........ lo siento
<Harpagornis> pero por que te preocupa unirlas?
<omikron4> Harpagornis: lo que si que se es que puedes copiar la particion
<omikron4> si que me preocupa.. pero no he sabido
<Chuck_Norris> con gparted elmina la Fat y redimenciona las de ubuntu
<omikron4> Chuck_Norris: eso lo se... solo que si se encuentran en dos primarias.. se acabo la patada voladora
<omikron4> Chuck_Norris: ahi solo se puede hacer una copia de todo y eliminar todas las particiones
<Deckon> dias
<Chuck_Norris> buenos
<manel2020> Por que lo dice chuck...
<manel2020> :-)
<riveryk> buenos dias, tengo un problema al ejecutar apt-get update al finalizar me arroja... W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/akirad/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<riveryk> como se puede corregir eso?
<Deckon> esperando a que levanten el mirror
<Deckon> o cambiandolo supongo
<riveryk> como podria hacerlo?
<Deckon> buscando en google es un comienzo
<carnau> ¿Alguien sabe como quitar el modo fiesta a Rhythmbox?
<carnau> Al fin, era F11
<Deckon> si se pudo riveryk
<Deckon> ??
<riveryk> no en google no encontre nada aun
<Deckon> riveryk: http://goo.gl/mdwMG
<riveryk> me dice que ejecute.. sudo dpkg - configure-a.. al ejecutarlo me  sale que debo tener una accion de accion pero no se cual podria ser
<Deckon> riveryk: fijate en el primer resultado del link que te pase
<riveryk> estoy corrigiendo muchas gracias deckon,
<riveryk> Deckon: ya lo corregi, vi que hablan de cambiar el mirror o servidor pero no se cual sea bueno me recomiendas alguno??
<Deckon> sorry no se
<riveryk> quien me puede recomendar un servidor o mirror  para mi ubuntu 12.04
<GridCube> che
<GridCube> como bajo mas locales para libreoffice?
<GridCube> solo tengo la opcion de english
<Deckon> diccionarios o paquetes de idiomas?
<GridCube> paquete de idioma
<GridCube> ya busque e instale el l10n
<GridCube> a ver que onda
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> ahi ta viteh
<Harpagornis> xubuntu que tipo de office utiliza?
<tecno> libreoffice igual
<tecno> aunque puedes poner openoffice como desees
<tecno> puedes instaalr el office de microsoft tambien
<Harpagornis> y abiword que es?
<Deckon> Harpagornis: eso no es una suite de oficamtica
<tecno> si es una suite de ofimatica
<Deckon> Harpagornis: libreoffice/openoffice son suits de ofimatica
<Harpagornis> pues juraría que me vino sin el office
<Deckon> Harpagornis: abiword es solo un procesador de texto
<Deckon> si se entendio?
<Harpagornis> si si
<tecno> harpagornis
<tecno> instala libreoffice
<tecno> es el mejor
<Harpagornis> ya ya
<tecno> ok
<tecno> q distribucion usas?
<Harpagornis> xubuntu
<tecno> 12.04 o cual?
<Harpagornis> esa
<tecno> muy raro q no te haya venido con ofimatica O.o
<Deckon> no es raro
<Deckon> libreoffice es pesado a comparacion de abiword
<Deckon> xubuntu intenta ofreser algo mas ligero
<tecno> es q xubuntu con al interfaz q trae ya es ligero
<Deckon> nop realmente
<tecno> si claro q si la interfaz tiene q ver mucho
<tecno> el entorno grafico es lo q ams consume en una maquina
<Deckon> si es mas ligero a unity pero tampoco le puedes pedir milagros que no es tan ligero
<Deckon> por eso te da paqueteria ligera
<tecno> pues comparando unity con xfce hay mucha diferencia la verdad
<tecno> aunque no uso unity no me gusta
<tecno> gnome-shell e smuy ligero tambien
<ignacio> hola
<Harpagornis> viendo que tengo el xp en una particion logica y el grub no la detecta, lo mejor seria reinstalarlo y ponerlo en un a primaria, y despues ya pondria el grub otra vez?
<ignacio> necesito una mano please
<ignacio> como abro xorg.conf desde la terminalcomo root para poder editarlo y guardarelo
<Deckon> Harpagornis: intenta hacer un update-grub
<Deckon> ignacio: sudo /la/ruta/del/archivo
<ignacio> ok
<Colo_ar> sin editor?
<ignacio> el editor
<ignacio> donde lo pongo
<Deckon> Colo_ar: verdad :P
<Colo_ar> despues del sudo
<ignacio> ok
<Colo_ar> Deckon: -1
<Deckon> ignacio: sudo nano /ruta/del/archivo
<Deckon> Colo_ar: se me paso :P
<ignacio> no es gedit?
<Colo_ar> Colo_ar: +1
<Harpagornis> Deckon, ya lo hice y nada
<Colo_ar> puede ser tambien nano
<g3o> ignacio, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Deckon> ignacio: si quieres puedes cambiar nano por gedit, yo dije nano por que tu pedias editar desde terminal
<ignacio> ah ok
<Artemis3> alt f2   gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Deckon> ha verdad que el gksu
<tecno> alt + f2 gksu nautilus y navegas entre los directorios como root
<Deckon> eso es demasiado peligro
<Colo_ar> no aconsejan eso
<Deckon> nunca es vuena idea tener una interfaz x's con privilegios
<Deckon> *buena
<tecno> yo siempre hago eso se manejar los privilegios bien
<tecno> :P
<Deckon> se nota
<tecno> me da flojera ponerme a editar desde la terminal aajajaj
<Colo_ar> ademas el aprendizaje es mas productivo desde la terminal me parece
<tecno> es mas productivo pero muy demorado
<tecno> ademas si no te sabes al ruta del archivo tienes q ir a buscarlo despues poner la ruta en la terminal
<tecno> acambio con el entorno x con privilegios te ahorras tiempo
<mimecar> tecno: si no sabes donde está el archivo, no se que vas a editar
<Deckon> o puedes preguntar y aqui te enseñamos a usar find
<Artemis3> y tambien puedes dañar el sistema
<tecno> se usar find :P
<Colo_ar> podes ver los archivos graficamente y editarlos desde la terminal
<tecno> lelvo 2 años en linux xD
<ignacio> problema
<ignacio> el archivo xorg.conf cuando lo abro de terminal esta vacio pero cuando lo abro manualmente tiene muchas cosas
<tecno> ignacio
<Artemis3> ejecutar nautilus con sudo es malo, y recomendarlo a otros es peor
<Colo_ar> jajaj
<tecno> ajajaja
<Deckon> eso es por que lo estas abiendo con una ruta incorrecta o sin permisos adecuados
<ignacio> diganme exactamente lo que devo poner please
<Colo_ar> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Deckon> gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tecno> sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<mimecar> tecno: sudo + aplicacion grafica = fuente de problemas
<ignacio> listo
<ignacio> la X11 era en mayusculas xD
<tecno> mimecar por q fuente de problemas?
<mimecar> porque dejas mal los permisos
<mimecar> y puedes tener problemas incluso para iniciar sesión grágica
<mimecar> gráfica
<tecno> nunca me ha pasado eso la verdad
<Artemis3> si tecno lo escribio mal es X no x
<tecno> pues lelvo 1 año usando privilegios de forma grafica y jamas me a molestado nada
<Deckon> claro, eso deberia ser regla, cuando vas a editar un archivo de sistema primero haces respaldo
<mimecar> tecno: tu mismo, pero no serías el primero que tiene problemas al hacerlo
<Colo_ar> proba jugar un numero a la quiniela, la suerte esta de tu lado
<Artemis3> aunque gedit suele hacer un respaldo...
<tecno> pues mimecar como digo jamas em ha presentado probelmas pro eso lo sigo usando
<Deckon> tecno: el que lo puedas hacer no significa que sea correcto
<ignacio> ya vengo
<Colo_ar> tecno: las personas q te aconsejan no son novatos
<tecno> pueden tener razon pero bueno yo igual lo uso :P
<tecno> hasta q no me joda el entorno grafico no lo dejare de usar xD
<chilicuil> hola o/
<mimecar> no se si el soporte incluya hacer las cosas mal sabiendolo y luego querer arreglarlo
<chilicuil> que no dejaras de usar tecno ?
<Colo_ar> jajaj mimecar
<tecno> jajaaj mimecar
<tecno> para eos existe google :)
 * Colo_ar se le acabaron las palabras
 * mimecar se apunta la fecha del log para más adelante
<Colo_ar> tambien la ip mimecar
<Deckon> lol
<init> en los logs no salen las ips ( joins, parts, quits ) Colo_ar
<tecno> oigan una pregunta
<mimecar> init: en los logs locales si
<tecno> tengo una webcam genius peor no me la coje el ubuntu :(
<Colo_ar> !google
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<init> pense que decias los de !logs …
<init> busca en google (? :PP
<ignacio> me pueden ayudar please , al instalar los driver nvidia en infromacion del sistema los graficos sigen en desconocidos y la resolucion es muy baja y no detecta monitores , le cambie el xorg.conf y haora puedo cambiar la resolucion pero la pantalla de inicio de sesion se ve muy mal
<tecno> ignacio
<ignacio> si?
<tecno> busca en las aplicacioens la q se llama controladores adicionales y mira si te aparece el de nvidia current
<ignacio> el driver lo instale de controladores adicionales
<tecno> ok y lo etens instalado ya?
<ignacio> hay 2 controlador para tarjetas nvidia (vesion 96) [recomendado] y la otra controlador de graficos nvidia (actualizaciones post lanzamiento) (vesion 96 updates) e provado con las 2
<ignacio> si
<tecno> y despeus d ela instalacion reinciastes el sistema o no?
<ignacio> si
<tecno> ok y diem cual es tu porblema te da la resolucion incorrecta?
<ignacio> haora estoy bien pero la pantalla de inicio de sesion se ve demasiado mal
<tecno> la pantalla de inicio la del login?
<Deckon> tecno: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<ignacio> si
<tecno> deckon creo q mi webcam no es soportada
<ignacio> antes no me dejaba cambiar la resolucion pero lo solucione cambiando algunas cosas en el xorg.conf
<ignacio> y desde que cambie las cosas en el xorg se me ve la pantalla de login mal
<tecno> y para q te pones a cambia desde el xorg :( eso lo hubieras cambiado desde el nvidia server settings
<ignacio> :(
<tecno> desde el nvidia server settings hubeiras puesto al resolucion etc
<tecno> a ver buscare en san google a ver si alguein tiene tu mismo problema y si hay alguna solucion
<Artemis3> abre con cheese, si no sirve cambiala por otra, repite el proceso.
<ignacio> el xorg.conf se restautra si quito el driver y lo vuelvo a poner no?
<Deckon> ignacio: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ignacio> espera deja poner el xorg.conf como estaba
<Deckon> JotaK: ponle un delay a tu cliente, no te entra el cloak bien
<JotaK> Deckon, cómo se lo pongo a xchat?
<Deckon> mmm nu sep
<JotaK> ok, vo y a mirar...
<ignacio> ya vengo
<init> /set *delay*
<init> y ahi te dice una opcion…. irc join delay o algo asi, no me acuerdo bien, y le pones a 10 o un poco mas
<ignacio> volvi
<ignacio> ya restaure el xorg.conf
<tecno> ya lo restaurastes a como estaba antes?
<ignacio> si
<tecno> reinicia y mira a ver como te sale el login
<ignacio> ya reinicie
<ignacio> me sale bien
<ignacio> lo deje exactamente igual a comom esta com driver
<tecno> te slae bien perfecto :D
<ignacio> el uncido problema esq no me detecta el monitor y la resolucion es 800x600
<tecno> y la resolucion de tu monitor esta bein ya?
<tecno> ok
<tecno> vete al nvidia server settings y cambiale la resoluciond esde hay
<ignacio> como entro alli
<ignacio> a ya listo
<ignacio> ya entre
<ignacio> x server display configuration?
<tecno> mira
<ignacio> ai sale que la reconoce
<tecno> busca en las aplicaciones una q dice nvidia server settings
<ignacio> si ya estoy
<tecno> ok
<tecno> y donde dice x display hay busca tu resolucion
<tecno> y ponele la taza de refresco adecuada
<ignacio> me dice envision aoc spectrum4v mi monitor pero sale (disabled)
<tecno> y lo podes poner enabled?
<Deckon> JotaK: nop, ponle mas tiempo
<ignacio> nose te voy a enviar una captura
<tecno> ok
<JotaK> estoy en ello Deckon
<ignacio> http://i.imgur.com/bfN9v.png
<ignacio> ai esta
<Deckon> mmm ignacio y nouvea no te funciona bien?
<ignacio> nose
<ignacio> cuando puse ese en fedora no me iniciaba
<Deckon> y en ubuntu te dio problemas?..nouveau es el primer modulo que esta en funcionamiento antes de que instalaes los privatibos
<tecno> ignacio dodne dice configuration ponele enabled xD
<ignacio> no esta la epcion enabled
<tecno> ignacio y antes de q le instalar lso controladores privativos de nvidia te funcionaba bien?
<ignacio> esta solo la opcion separate x screen (requires x restart) y si antes de instalar los driver funcionaba bien pero tendria que formatear para volver y sin drivers los juegos parpadean
<mimecar> si te funcionaba antes, para que lo modificas?
<ignacio> porque los juegos parpadean sin drivers
<mimecar> ...
<ignacio> porlomenos ami me parpadean
<mimecar> si que tenías drivers
<tecno> ignacion bajate el ultimo controlador pero desde la web de nvidia
<ignacio> desde la web de nvidia me tira un .run que nose ocmo instalarlo
<tecno> pues aqui te decimos como instalar los .run es muy sencillo
<tecno> pero ya lo bajastes al menos?
<ignacio> ok
<ignacio> no
<ignacio> espera
<Deckon> ignacio:apt-get install linux-headers build-essential,  chmod +x modulo, ./modulo.run
<ignacio> xD
<tecno> deckon incluso es mas sencillo
<Deckon> ??
<tecno> solo darle clic derecho al archivo run en la pestaña de permisos activar la q dice permitir ejecutar el archivo como un programa despues le das doble clic y le das en ejecutar en un terminal mas facil aun
<cousteau> los drivers 96 están en repos; yo los he probado en el live cd y creo que iban bien
<mimecar> tecno: y todo lo que necesita el driver para funcionar...?
<cousteau> tecno, además que hay que ejecutarlo desde tty porque en modo gráfico no funciona
<ignacio> no esta el driver geforce2 en la pagina oficial de nvidia
<tecno> ami em vino instalado el linux header y el buold essentials
<mimecar> tecno: seguro?
<tecno> sip
<mimecar> en una versión oficial de ubuntu?
<cousteau> tan seguro como que skype está en repos sin añadir nada?
<tecno> yo ejecute el dirver de la pagina de nvidia no tengo el de lso repos y hice exactamente lo q acabe de decir :P
<xangua> cousteau: me parece que skype ya no está en partner XD
<tecno> skype si esta en ṕartner
<cousteau> (lol, me molan las erratas tipo acentos en la p o la r o la s)
<tecno> ajjaajaj cuando uno copia rapido suele suceder eso
 * cousteau ha escrito "maś" maś veces de las que le gustaría reconocer
<tecno> jajajajaa
<ignacio> mejor configuro el xorg.conf creo que ya se porque se me vei mal la pantalla de login
<ignacio> ya vengo
<manel2020> Alguien conoce alguna sala de programacion C, C++ (mas orientado a linux) en español?
<manel2020> o comando para buscar salas en el irc??
<init> !alis manel2020
<kubot> manel2020: alis es el servicio para buscar canales en freenode, « /msg alis list *algo* » | « /msg alis help » para ver la ayuda.
<manel2020> alis
<init> manel2020: y en ingles conozco ##c y ##c++
<cousteau> #c-es (o #c.es, no me acuerdo), pero está muy vacía
<manel2020> yo tambien init gracias, creo haber escrito correctamente español no ingles o anglosajon. Te reitero mi agradecimiento.
<init> manel2020: lo decia por que es dificil encontrar mucho en espaniol, mejor intentar entender un poco de ingles
<manel2020> cousteau eso me temia, no es nada nuevo... sera porque hay mucha frivolidad... ¿quien sabe?
<cousteau> no, porque hay poca gente
<manel2020> ¿porque hay poca gente? cousteau ¿te lo has preguntado?
<manel2020> No es de romanos ¿comprendes?
<init> hay poca gente por que hay mas gente que se adapta o habla (mejor dicho escribe), ingles que espaniol, y esto va para el ot
<cousteau> manel2020, porque...  estarán todos en ##c?
<manel2020> Init: eso es falso. La gente se le obliga a ir a donde hay criterio
<manel2020> se va de donde se habla de romanos.
<manel2020> y de interpretacion gramatical y ortografica.
<init> todo por no, al menos intentar, entrar a ##c y preguntar en ingloes
<init> ingles*
<cousteau> yo no sé qué pintan los romanos en todo esto, pero si no es soporte de ubuntu al menos mueve la charla a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<manel2020> eso decia yo cousteau... ¿que pintaran? ¿no hay tema ubuntu "romanos"?
<JotaK> Deckon, ahora sep  :P
<Deckon> nop
<Deckon> te sigue entrando tarde el cloak
<init> ?
<manel2020> Este comando -> /msg alis list *algo* no me funciona  la salida de help commands no muestra ningun comando alis ni list
<init> Deckon: mira bien, si le andubo :PP
<JotaK> mmm... voy a darle un poco más a ver
<Deckon> JotaK (~puppet@90.168.105.100) se ha unido a #Ubuntu-es                                                                                                                                            │
<Deckon> [13:11:26]            < │ JotaK (~puppet@90.168.105.100) ha salido (Read error: Connection reset by peer)                                                                                                                    │
<Deckon> rayos
<JotaK> ok
<JotaK> a ver ahora
<Deckon> ahora si
<JotaK> ok, gracias Deckon
<Dimitruss> hola k tal diganme amule es igual a ares? de donde se descargan los contenidos de servers o de otros usuarios
<init> !warez
<kubot> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<Dimitruss> y si es de usuarios de los mismos (ares = amule)
<Dimitruss> ese kubot se pasa
<init> Dimitruss: no es lo mismo, pero es p2p …
<Dimitruss> si el protocolo si lo entendia bueno ojala encuentre lo que buscoo en amule
<Dimitruss> alguien sabe por que amule no cambia su pagina web esta pasadaza
<Dimitruss> parece que ya estan quierndo cambiar http://amule.forumer.com/index.php
<xacobe_cimadevil> woooola
<Dimitruss> hola
<neosergio> o/
<remaster> hii
<Deckon> o/
<remaster> Disculpen solo una duda, de porque nautilus le sube algunos cuantos megas a archivos que pesan menos....
<remaster> ejemplo tengo un rar que en nautilus dice 162mb y al subirlo a MF o pasarlo por un usb pesa 156mb
<m4v> remaster: puede ser que esté mezclando entre las unidades MiB y MB? 162mb son 155mib aproximadamente
<remaster> m4v como cambio eso?
<remaster> dice esto 163,9 MB (163.909.298 bytes)
<m4v> no se, no ando en gnome, tampoco sabemos si es eso realmente.
<remaster> y en Mediafire dice 156.32MB
<m4v> coincide, 163,9*1000^2/1024^2 es 156,3
<m4v> mediafire usa los mebibytes como unidad (como en windows) que es la unidad incorrepta para indicar espacio. Pero se sigue usando de hábito.
<m4v> incorrecta*
<remaster> aa ok entonces no hay mas que hacer excelente y muchas gracias
<danker> hola a todos por aca
<danker> alguien sabe de algun canal activo para buscar ayuda en el tema android?
<danker> gracias de antemano
<carnau> !google htcmania
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<carnau> !ask google htcmania
<kubot> carnau: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<carnau> danker, puedes mirar en htcmanía, es una web con un foro especializado
<Deckon> danker, esta el canal en ingles #android pero se esta intentando hacer uno en español en #android.es
<danker> es que he intentado #android pero al final no puedo conectar nunca
<danker> probare a ver que
<danker> y gracias
<Dimitruss> hola k tal
<Dimitruss> neceito ayuda
<Dimitruss> tegno un programa en .jar el argo uml y quiero ponerle un lanzador y que me aparesca en la ventana de uniti
<Deckon> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Dimitruss> como lo agrego
<Dimitruss> cre que es algo innecesario gracias
<saranpio> hola buenas noches a todos
<saranpio> alguien sabe para hacer para que ubuntu 12.4 me detecte una camara minidv?
<saranpio> necesito cargar el modulo raw1394 y no se como hacerlo
<Artemis3> lo que te tiene que detectar seria el puerto, esta activado?
<saranpio> como se si esta activado
<saranpio> la placa firewire la detecta
<saranpio> ?
<saranpio> :(
<GridCube> ?
<Artemis3> deberia servir
<saranpio> como hago para ver los modulos que tengo cargados?
<Artemis3> lsmod
<saranpio> alguien sabe por que me sale esto
<saranpio> saranpio@saranpio-desktop:~$ modprobe raw1394
<saranpio> FATAL: Module raw1394 not found.
<Dimitruss> instalate el cheese haber sim levanta
<Dimitruss> luego ya hablamos de lo otro
<saranpio> ok
<saranpio> uso ubuntu 12.4
<saranpio> listo se esta instalando
<saranpio> acepta camaras minidv el cheese
<saranpio> por conexion firewire
<saranpio> listo instale cheese habri y dice no se detecto ningun dispositivo
<Artemis3> cheese? ni idea, la ultima vez que use algo asi fue con un editor de video
<saranpio> yo lo quiero usar con un editor de video
<saranpio> con kdenlive
<saranpio> creo que necesito cargar el modulo raw1394 pero me tira error cuando quiero hacerlo
<Artemis3> habia un programa que es para eso, para sacar streams de camaras de video, dejame acordar
<Artemis3> kino supongo que era
<Artemis3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-06
<nahuel_> tengo un problema con el programa gdebi alguien puede ayudarme ? muchas gracias
<arlc> nahuel_, qué sucede?
<nahuel_> sucede que me pide una contraseña para correr el deb que quiero cargar y no es la misma que utiliza el anillo de contraseñas por lo tanto me tiene desconcertado , ya probe varios y nada
<arlc> Es la misma con la que inicias sesión.
<nahuel_> si pero no funciona
<nahuel_> eso es lo raro
<nahuel_> hay alguna forma de blanquear esa clave ?
<nahuel_> o coregirla ¡
<arlc> Hmmm
<arlc> Tú sabes que existe el deposito de claves.
<arlc> Y a ese deposito hay que ponerle una clave
<arlc> Bueno, prueba con esa a ver.
<arlc> O ve a ver si de casualidad tienes el Mayúsculas colocado.
<arlc> Eso es muy común.
<nahuel_> me fije de todas formas
<nahuel_> y es la misma que mi deposito de claves
<nahuel_> bastante raro el tema
<arlc> ._.
<nahuel_> ...........
<nahuel_> se yo estoy igual
<arlc> Prueba con el link que te pase por privado.
<nahuel_> oko
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> cambie la contraseña
<nahuel_> bue , esta raro el tema
<arlc> bastante
<dabor> nahuel_, Si no se soluciona, de última..para blanquear las claves hay que borrar o mover a otro lado el contenido de ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<nahuel_> dabor exelente aporte , pero te soy cincero soy un palurdo de ubuntu todavia la unica forma que funciono es con paso a paso, si tenes paciencia podemos realizarlo, desde ya muchas gracias
<nahuel_> gente que programa me recomiendan para bajar archivos
<dabor> nahuel_, que tipo de archivos?
<nahuel_> hola dabor, ya baje deluge y transmisso
<nahuel_> o algo parecido
<hum4n1c1d3> buenassssssssssss
<hum4n1c1d3> alguien vivo por aquí?
<hum4n1c1d3> hola! Alguien?
<Braiam> !alguien > hum4n1c1d3
<kubot> hum4n1c1d3: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<hum4n1c1d3> tengo ubuntu 13.04, con los drivers nativos de mi placa ATI 6970. Mi problema es el siguiente: cuando ejecuto un juego con playonlinux, el escritorio adopta la resolución del juego al cerrarlo.
<hum4n1c1d3> kubot: ya encontré una solución para ese problema
<kubot> hum4n1c1d3: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<hum4n1c1d3> xD
<hum4n1c1d3> maldito
<hum4n1c1d3> alguien
<hum4n1c1d3> alguien?
<hum4n1c1d3> en fin
<hum4n1c1d3> Braiam: ya solucioné el problema, ahora necesito hacer que se autoejecute una órden cada vez que cierro el juego
<hum4n1c1d3> la órden es: "xrandr --output --HDMI-0 --mode 1920x1080 --rate 60"
<Braiam> haz un script en el escritorio (?)
<hum4n1c1d3> lol
<hum4n1c1d3> no
<hum4n1c1d3> no es mi estilo
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<Heyokha> hola
 * GeMiNniS buenos días
<aguitel> alguien usa ubuntu-gnome ?
<GridCube> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
 * xoan buenas
<NePtUnO> Hola! no encuentro una sala para Linux Mint en español, alguien me puede decir si hay alguna manera de configurar la tarjeta gráfica desde consola? tengo una tarjeta ATI y el Ati Catalyst, osea la configuración gráfica, no funciona en este sistema
<mimecar> pregunta en #ubuntu-es-cafe y es posible que alguien responda
<NePtUnO> a ver
<NePtUnO> me da a mi que nanai...
<ncw2233> NePtUnO, lo corregiste ?
<NePtUnO> ncw2233:  no, no se como hacer para poner la grafica al maximo
<NePtUnO> si intento instalar el catalyst al final no funciona
<ncw2233> como al maximo ?
<ncw2233> NePtUnO, que es lo que te falla , por favor se mas explicito , mi vola magica +50 de MG :)
<NePtUnO> Lo que necesito es poder configurar la gafica ati pero en el mint no viene el catalyst y tampoco sirve si lo instalo manualmente
<NePtUnO> por eso preguntaba si por consola se podria modificar
<ncw2233> NePtUnO,  pero esta o no esta instalado
<ncw2233> ?
<ncw2233> se te ve mas chica la pantalla
<ncw2233> esta muy grande
<NePtUnO> no
<ncw2233> los colores son de 16 bits ?
<NePtUnO> la pantalla se ve normal pero no me esta trabajando a maximo rendimiento
<NePtUnO> en los juegos me va mal
<ncw2233> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ncw2233> los levantas con wine  ?
<NePtUnO> los juegos?
<NePtUnO> no
<ncw2233> sipo
<NePtUnO> los juegos son para linux
<NePtUnO> uso la plataforma steam
<ncw2233> cual no te corre ?
<NePtUnO> ninguno
<ncw2233> WTF ?
<NePtUnO> todos se ven mal mientras que en ubuntu se ven bien
<ncw2233> pero nombrame uno para captar
<NePtUnO> halflife, counterstrike...
<ncw2233> NePtUnO, es una instalacion nueva ?
<NePtUnO> no
<ncw2233> de mint ?
<NePtUnO> ah mint si
<NePtUnO> es el 14
<NePtUnO> lo que necesito es acelerar el 3D
<mimecar> NePtUnO, seguir la conversación en -cafe
<NePtUnO> supuestamente el mint viene con aceleracion pero no es la optima
<ncw2233> NePtUnO, tienes que instalar los drivers de la ATI
<NePtUnO> ncw2233:  entra en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<abailarri> Saludos. Se que es una pregunta un poco off-topic, pero alguien me recomienda alguna distribucion de linux para un ordenador muy viejo?
<breo-lin> hola
<breo-lin> mi grub al instalar ubuntu solo reconoce 2 de mis tres sistemas operativos
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-07
<nahuel_> hola, gente me ayudan a  quitar la solicitud de la contraseña del  deposito de claves
<nahuel_> GENTE LINDA :alguien que pueda aportar datos , porque en mi sistema no aparecen los archivos que detallan en los tutoriales. muchas gracias
<nahuel_> hola, alguien puede ayudarme con el anillo de claves que me esta complicando demasiado . muchas gracias
<GridCube> nahuel_, borra la carpeta ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<GridCube> y cuando vuelva a pedirte la contraseña ponele la misma que la del sistema
<nahuel_> no existe esa carpeta en mi sistema
<nahuel_> es lo primero que me salia en los tutoriales
<nahuel_> entre por nautilus
<nahuel_> entre activando los archivos ocultos y nunca me figura por eso se me complico
<nahuel_> perdona grid cube
<nahuel_> no estaba me podes repetir
<CAP9582> Hola tengo el siguiente problema. Mude mi web a un VPS el día sabado. Cambie mis Nameservers apuntandolos hacia las nuevas IPS espere la propagacion y luego comence a mover webs a ese VPS
<CAP9582> Desde el día de ayer no puedo acceder a ninguna de las webs con los navegadores de mi Ubuntu
<CAP9582> Firefox, Chorinium, Chrome
<CAP9582> exepto opera. Alguien me podria ayudar o contarme si alguna ver le sucedio algo similar?
<CAP9582> Eh borrado las cookies, es mas eh usado Ubuntu tweak para limpiar el sistema y nada
<Napobona_> -
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<Carlitos__> hi  all
<Carlitos__> que significa  este  error ?   eject: incapaz de expulsar, último error: Función ioctl no apropiada para el dispositivo
<Carlitos__>  ?
<buenaventura> Carlitos__: cómo figura el dispositivo para el sistema?
<buenaventura> cdrom, cdrom0, cdrom1?
<Carlitos__> no  se que  paso , pero no me  lee
<Carlitos__> no me  sale  el  cdrom
<Carlitos__> :S
<buenaventura> con sudo funciona?
<Carlitos__> estoy  como superusuario
<Carlitos__> no puedo   abrirlo
<chilicuil> y desde la interfaz grafica?, si tiene un cd, deberia tener un icono para expulsar
<Carlitos__> mira no  sale
<Carlitos__> no  sale  el icono  de disco
<buenaventura> Carlitos__: qué te devuelve 'ls -l /dev/cdr*' (pastebin)
<Carlitos__> ls: no se puede acceder a /dev/cdr: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<buenaventura> ls -l /dev/sr* ?
<Carlitos__> ls -l /dev/sr0
<Carlitos__> brw-rw---T+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 may  7 11:45 /dev/sr0
<buenaventura> prueba
<buenaventura> eject sr0
<Carlitos__> eject: incapaz de expulsar, último error: Función ioctl no apropiada para el dispositivo
<buenaventura> ok, es el mismo tema
<Carlitos__> el  fstab  esta  mal ?
<buenaventura> con el botón funciona la lectora?
<Carlitos__> no nada
<Carlitos__> no   te  digo ni   sale el icono en equipo
<Carlitos__> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Carlitos__> reinicio mi maquina
<Carlitos__> habia  instalado  devede
<Carlitos__> ya o  quite
<Carlitos__> ver si  funka de  nuevo
<Carlitos__> hey ]:)
<Carlitos__> no paso nada
<MAbeeTT> Carlitos__: hac
<MAbeeTT> Carlitos__: hacé desde la terminal un dmesg | grep -i cdrom
<MAbeeTT> y un dmesg | grep -i dvd
<MAbeeTT> y pegalos en un pastebin
<Carlitos__> me  sale  un  error   Invalid ROM contents
<Carlitos__> tiene  que ver  con  el kernel  creo  , pero  es raro porque hace  unos dias funcionaba normal
<Carlitos__> estoy pensando  en incendiar  mi  servidor
<chilicuil> lol
<MAbeeTT> pasalo, acá va a ser de utilidad, aún sin dvd.
<Carlitos__> :)
<Carlitos__> el dvd es  lo  de  menos
<Carlitos__> soy  feliz  con mi  server
<Carlitos__> no puedo vivir sin mi server
<Carlitos__> :(
<MAbeeTT> bueno, vamos al punto. qué dice dmesg?
<Carlitos__> a ver  un  toque
<Carlitos__> http://pastebin.com/ZjQ2V22T
<Carlitos__> porque  el  tiempo pasando volando cuando  se  malogra el  dvd
<MAbeeTT> el dispositivo es el /dev/sr0
<MAbeeTT> Carlitos__: probá con eject /dev/sr0
<Carlitos__> MAbeeTT,  no me  sale ni  el icono
<MAbeeTT> eso es otra cosa.
<Carlitos__> eject: incapaz de expulsar, último error: Función ioctl no apropiada para el dispositivo
<Carlitos__> no  se  monta  creo
<Carlitos__> sera  el fstab ?
<MAbeeTT> eject no  depende de mount.
<Carlitos__> bueno  debe ser otra cosa
<Carlitos__> :)
<Carlitos__> ni idea
<MAbeeTT> Carlitos__: sudo lsof | grep -i sr0
<Carlitos__> se quedo colgado
<MAbeeTT> no está colgado, está procesando eso, se puede demorar mucho si tenés muchos archivos o sockets abiertos.
<Carlitos__> ah vale
<philipballew> chilicuil, have time for a hangout anytime?
<chilicuil> philipballew: yep
<philipballew> chilicuil, alright, if noe works I will invite you?
<philipballew> *now
<chilicuil> philipballew: I'd prefer to use irc or a text based channel, on working hours, I have no access to a mic / camera =S
<philipballew> chilicuil, alright, I'll pm you
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: -.-
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, philipballew \o
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, How goes your part of the world?
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, I'm sick!!! =/ and reading about juju and you?
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, I am alright, have nothing going on today. Why you so sick?
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, just flu, I think so and is raining here. perfect weather :S
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, that sounds nice, one day I will need to pat a visit and see for myself
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, when do you need the postcards?
<mimecar> esta conversación quedaría mejor en -cafe
<SergioMeneses> btw chilicuil migth send one as well jaja
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, chilicuil lets go to community-team
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, ok
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, I need it asap
<philipballew> so next day or two mail it if you can.
<x1nux> ubuntu-es or ubuntu-us
<x1nux> ?
<x1nux> oh my !!!
<GridCube> lol x1nux
<chilicuil> es ubuntu-es x1nux =)
<x1nux> I go in the lost plane
<x1nux> XD
<x1nux> I 'm feeling in the serie "Lost"
<GridCube> nones. aca se habla español jolines!
<dzup> !lengua GridCube
<kubot> GridCube: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<x1nux> ya iba a decir que me tocaba perfeccionar ese ingles patetico que tengo .. :s
<[Kernel_Panic]> hola
<x1nux> Hole
<x1nux> Hola "Perdon"
<[Kernel_Panic]> como estan
<[Kernel_Panic]> conocen algun freelance en español? para un perfil IT; tipo Open Source?
<[Kernel_Panic]> si saben algo bievnenido sea, gracias
<mimecar> [Kernel_Panic], esas preguntas hazlas en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<[Kernel_Panic]> okey
<erAbuelo> buenas
<m0rf3o> saludos, queria saber si hay alguna forma de poder hacer una copia exacta de mi musica, con la estructura de carpetas pero solamente la que he definido como 5 estrellas
<chilicuil> buena pregunta m0rf3o, aumm, con 5 estrellas te refieres al ranking en que software?, rythmbox?
<m0rf3o> Si, no se guarda ese ranking en la propia pista para poderlo ver desde cualquier reproductor chilicuil ?
<mimecar> crea una lista de reproducción...
<m0rf3o> Aja, tengo una mimecar, ahora?. Es que lo que quiero hacer es tener discos intactos en mi maquina y tenes solo la mejor musica en mi reproductor
<mimecar> si usas una lista te da lo mismo que se respeten las carpetas
<mimecar> sincroniza sólo los archivos de esa lista
<m0rf3o> Dame un segundo, lo siento pero tengo que salir, ya regreso
<m0rf3o> Perdonen la carrera
<nahuel_> hola gente : todavia no soluciono la instalacion de una impresora brother , si pueden ayudar se agradece
<chilicuil> hola nahuel_ o/, soy uno de los tipos que intento ayudarte el fin de semana, conseguiste los logs?
<mimecar> no te habían pasado tutoriales para hacerlo?
<nahuel_> hola mieme
<nahuel_> como andas chilicuilo
<mimecar> nahuel_, no te inventes los nicks
<nahuel_> me decias algo de logs ?
<mimecar> usa el autocompletado del irc
<nahuel_> no lo invento , estoy escribiendo medio rapido
<nahuel_> autocompletado ?+
<nahuel_> .....
<mimecar> parte del nick + tabulador
<nahuel_> genial
<nahuel_> me decias chilicuil
<nahuel_> algo sobre logs ?
<chilicuil> si, nahuel_, te habia dicho que habia alguna posibilidad revisando los logs
<nahuel_> podemos retomarlo ? porque realmente no me acuerdo donde quedamos
<chilicuil> pues ya somos dos =), aum, tienes instalados los drivers?
<nahuel_> si
<chilicuil> conectada la impresora y encendida?
<nahuel_> asi es
<nahuel_> los drivers instalados
<nahuel_> pero el mismo error de siempre
<chilicuil> cual error?
<nahuel_> imprime paginas en blanco
<nahuel_> parece el tema driver
<chilicuil> ok, ya encontre el log.., puedes pasarme /var/log/cups/error_log ?
<nahuel_> ???????
<chilicuil> asi podre ver mas detalles del problema nahuel_ =)
<nahuel_> ok, queres que cargue eso en el navegador ?
<chilicuil> no, abrelo con un editor de textos, copialo y pegalo en paste.ubuntu.com y luego pasame el link
<nahuel_> ok, espera mas despacio porque
<nahuel_> no entendi bien
<nahuel_> que hago con esa direccion que me diste ?
<chilicuil> esa es la direccion donde se guardan los logs de error, quiero que la abras con un editor de textos, luego que me pases el contenido del mismo, como en el canal no se puede pasar tanta informacion, te pido que la subas a un servicio de texto, paste.ubuntu.com, finalmente que me pases la liga que genere, para ver el contenido
<nahuel_> sos un grande , espera : copio eso y lo pego , despues que hago ?
<chilicuil> me pasas el link que genere
<nahuel_> espera espera
<nahuel_> no entiendo que es lo que tengo que hacer
<nahuel_> o sea ya lo pegue
<nahuel_> ahora tengoq ue hacer algo mas ?
<chilicuil> donde lo pegaste nahuel_ ?
<nahuel_> en un editor de texto de  ubuntu
<chilicuil> ok, ya tienes el texto, ahora copia ese texto en paste.ubuntu.com
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642966/
<nahuel_> asi ?
<chilicuil> sip, solo que no quiero el titulo, sino el contenido del archivo /var/log/cups/error_log =)
<nahuel_> ok, perdona que sea tan burro pero no se donde queres que lo busque
<nahuel_> en un terminal
<nahuel_> y te lo copie en pastebin
<nahuel_> o ...
<chilicuil> nahuel_: no, solo quiero que lo abras, pero creo que por la terminal seria mas rapido.., si, en una terminal ejecuta 'sudo apt-get install pastebin; sudo cat /var/log/cups/error_log | pastebinit'
<chilicuil> lol, orden equivocada, ejecuta en su lugar 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo cat /var/log/cups/error_log | pastebinit'
<nahuel_> se esta instalando
<chilicuil> el comando,  abre /var/log/cups/error_log y lo pasa a 'pastebinit' quien a su vez lo sube a paste.ubuntu.com y retorna una direccion
<nahuel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642985/
<nahuel_> no redirigio
<chilicuil> nahuel_: sip, no redirigio por que no tiene nada ese archivo.., es decir, no existen errores para cups o_O
<nahuel_> eso es lo que hice en la terminal
<nahuel_> eso es bueno o malo ?
<chilicuil> es malo
<nahuel_> carajo
<chilicuil> aum, nahuel_ hiciste la prueba sobre usar la impresora en otra maquina?
<chilicuil> puede que sea algo de hardware
<nahuel_> si
<nahuel_> pero la prueba no me parecio correcta ya que nunca pude instalar el soft correspondiente
<nahuel_> o sea nunca pude instalar el drive exacti
<nahuel_> exacto
<chilicuil> es decir, que nunca pudiste imprimir?, o que se imprimio incorrectamente?
<nahuel_> imprimio igual que es esta maquina
<nahuel_> es netamente un tema de driver
<chilicuil> entiendo, bueno, sin logs no hay que mucho que pueda hacer
<nahuel_> ahora no comprendo como en unbutu 12.04 se instalo automaticamente
<nahuel_> eso es lo que sorprende
<chilicuil> nahuel_: si fuera tu, intentaria revisar que aun funciona la impresora, en ubuntu 12.04 o en windows xp / 7
<nahuel_> ok
<chilicuil> si, obtuviste el mismo resultado (hojas blancas) en diferentes sistemas operativos.., me da a pensar algo de la impresora
<nahuel_> yo pensaba lo mismo
<nahuel_> pero como nunca pude instalar el correcto driver. tampoco saque concluciones
<nahuel_> de todas formas voy a probar
<nahuel_> existira algun programa que reemplaze o que maneje la impresora ?
<chilicuil> como para imprimir en pdf en lugar de a la impresora? o una alternativa a cups?
<nahuel_> claro en ves de instalar el drive original algun manager o algo por el estilo
<chilicuil> existe otra forma nahuel_, pero tu impresora debería soportar algun protocolo de impresion, como lpd, http://javier.io/blog/es/2011/12/01/imprimir-servidor-ldp-sin-cups.html , aunque en general las impresoras para hogar no tienen esa caracteristica, en la liga que te menciono la maquina es una copiadora profesional
<nahuel_> claro
<chilicuil> tambien puedes imprimir a pdf desde firefox por ejemplo
<nahuel_> esa es buena
<nahuel_> creoque con eso ya no tendria problema
<nahuel_> queres que haga una prueba ?
<chilicuil> si, podrias intentarlo nahuel_, checha en la interfaz de tu impresora, si se le asigna una ip o algo, y prueba con esa ip
 * xoan buenas
<nahuel_> ....... checha ?
<WyReSP> alguien puede decirme la fecha exacta del fin del soporte para la 11.10 ? :)
<chilicuil> !eol
<kubot> Fin de vida o EOL (End Of Life) es el momento en que las actualizaciones de seguridad y el soporte para una version de Ubuntu se termina, mira https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases (inglés) para más información.
<chilicuil> WyReSP: segun eso, May 9, 2013
<chilicuil> es decir dentro de 2 dias
<NePtUnO> osea mañana
<WyReSP> mañana?!
<WyReSP> maldita sea... xD
<WyReSP> entonces.... este es el último update que instalo?
<chilicuil> seguramente WyReSP
<NePtUnO> y por qué no usas la 12.04?
<WyReSP> soy clásico ...
<WyReSP> pero vamos a ver si me entero...
<WyReSP> a partir del el día 9 esto pasará a considerarse un "sistema estable" ?
<NePtUnO> mas bien sistema obsoleto
<WyReSP> mmmm entiendo ...
<NePtUnO> yo te recomiendo que te quedes con la 12.04
<WyReSP> que es LTS no?
<NePtUnO> si
<NePtUnO> por eso, te durará mas
<WyReSP> mmmm me gusta arriesgarme, qué hay de la 12.11 ?
<NePtUnO> no se, no la he probado
<NePtUnO> yo me pasé a linux mint
<WyReSP> ¿?
<chilicuil> no existe 12.11, existe 12.10
<WyReSP> entonces quizás instale slax ...
<WyReSP> chilicuil, gracias por el apunte, tengo mi cerebro en otra parte, disculpa xD
<WyReSP> o suse...
<WyReSP> es que ... probé varias ya pero la que más me convenció fue ubuntu :(
<WyReSP> un colega usa fedora... qué pensáis? :)
<chilicuil> que deberia lanzarle una granada y comer su carne asada WyReSP =)
<NePtUnO> que cualquier sistema es bueno si es linux XD
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-08
<WyReSP> muy buena esa NePtUnO xD
<WyReSP> pero ahora necesito argumentos a favor de alguna distribución
<NePtUnO> yo particularmente uso linux mint 14 y xubuntu 12.04.2
<WyReSP> original ... y con la que pueda sacarle partido al portátil este verano, programando
<WyReSP> y el mint está basado en ........ ?
<NePtUnO> yo en tema de programación no te puedo ayudar
<NePtUnO> WyReSP:  basado en debian
<WyReSP> :) ... otro aspecto a tener en cuenta es que en ubuntu puedo jugar a juegos fantásticos ... no sé si podría hacerlo en otras distros ...
<NePtUnO> en las que yo te estoy diciendo si se puede, yo tambien lo uso para jugar a juegos de Steam
<WyReSP> hummm pues yo intenté instalar steam en mi 11.10 y no rula xD
<NePtUnO> lo que pasa es que ellos se orientan mas a ubuntu
<WyReSP> el .deb me dice que tengo que actualizar a la 12 xD
<NePtUnO> WyReSP:  si, steam empieza a trabajar bien a partir de 12.04
<NePtUnO> y mejor todavia en 12.10
<WyReSP> pero si no la has probado! xD
<NePtUnO> te lo digo porque están orientando su trabajo mas hacia ubuntu 12.10
<NePtUnO> yo lo que tengo son problemas pero por culpa de la grafica con los malditos drivers
<WyReSP> ummm eso ya son puntos a favor de actualizar lo que tengo :D
<WyReSP> probaste el doom3? :D
<NePtUnO> no
<NePtUnO> yo juego halflife, counterstrike, teamfortress2 etc...
<WyReSP> pues deberías probar el doom3 xD
<WyReSP> es ... brutal jaja
<NePtUnO> no se...yo es que tampoco soy de muchos juegos, suelo jugar a esos porque son los que me gustan
<NePtUnO> pero vamos...que funcionan bien
<WyReSP> ;)
<WyReSP> lo pensaré detenidamente, de todas formas ahora estoy de exámenes ... y no tengo tiempo
<WyReSP> para pensar en actualizar...
<NePtUnO> ok
<NePtUnO> bueno yo me retiro que hay que madrugar
<NePtUnO> hasta otra!
<mtellez>  Hola, recien actualicé mi ubuntu a la versión 13.04 con gnome-shell, todo bien, excepto porque los locale los tengo en inglés. Ya edité /etc/default/locale y /etc/enviroment y el asunto quedó solucionado si entro a una terminal con ctrl+alt+f1 pero si inicio sesión desde lightdm los locales siguen en inglés. Saben donde puedo corregir esto?
<NaN> hola chicos, alguien sabe cómo puedo ejecutar un comando justo después de terminar de ejecutar curl? si uso | lo ejecuta al mismo tiempo
<x1nux> ; o |
<x1nux> probando en mi maquina :P
<x1nux> curl www.google.com; echo "Hola mundo"
<x1nux> Funciona el ";"
<x1nux> NaN,  espero te sirva !
<NaN> x1nux: excelente hermano, gracias :D
<x1nux> te trabajo ?
<NaN> sí :D
<x1nux> jejej y que querias hacer si se puede saber ?
<NaN> quiero hacer curl para descargar unos jpgs y que al terminar me los indexe a un pdf
<NaN> quería hacerlo todo en una linea, pero he encontrado que haciendo un pequeño script de bash me funciona también
<x1nux> ok :P
<NaN> x1nux: sabes bash?
<x1nux> Maso que necesitas ?
<NaN> necesito crear una cadena de texto N veces que agregue el número al final, de cada ves que se repita; es decir si quiero que se repita 4 veces, entonces el resultado será: texto1 texto2 texto3 texto4
<x1nux> Solo eso ?
<NaN> y que el resultado me lo guarde en una variable para después poderla utilizar con un comando
<x1nux> uuu
<x1nux> osea que la variable almacenara txt4 ?
<x1nux> o txt ?
<NaN> siguiendo el ejemplo anterior, $var será igual a "texto1 texto2 texto3 texto4" entonces si ejecuto comando $var
<x1nux> jumm
<NaN> $var me lo tomará como si fueran las opciones del comando
<NaN> me explico?
<x1nux> no
<x1nux> jeje
<x1nux> soy duro de entender ..
<NaN> cmd $var ----es igual a---- cmd texto1 texto2 texto3 texto4
<x1nux> ok
<NaN> es por eso que necesito guardar el resultado en una variable
<NaN> imagino que es con un for e ir concatenando la variable, pero en bash aun no pillo como hacerlo
<x1nux> umm
<x1nux> perl !
<NaN> pffff menos doy!
<NaN> xD
<x1nux> jaja
<x1nux> perame trato de entenderte
<x1nux> vos queres que cuando ejecute el script   ./sciprt $var
<x1nux> en la shell el man entienda que es $var ?
<x1nux> osea el shell de linux debe entender que es $var ?
<NaN> no no mira
<NaN> ya lo he conseguido
<NaN> mira, era algo así > a="texto"; for i in {1..10}; do b="$b$a$i "; done; echo $b
<NaN> simple :)
<NaN> a dormir!
<NaN> ciao
<lana> hola, alguien sabe como hacer que todas las ventaans se hagan mas pequeñas al mover el raton hacia una esquina (como en gnome) pero con unity
<Tiffon> nas
<oskar2013> hola a tod@s
<oskar2013> alguien me puede echar un cable tengo un problema con el disco duro
<erAbuelo_> buenas
<Monkey> Alguien juega Warsow?
<Monkey> Algun chaval que juegue Warsow?
<erAbuelo_> buenas
 * xoan buenas
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<erAbuelo> ta lueeeeg
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, dias!
<SergioMeneses> erAbuelo, \o
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: ~.~/
<AlbertJB> hola ubunteros
<chilicuil> hola AlbertJB o/
<AlbertJB> hi
<nahuel_> buenas tardes .!!1
<chilicuil> hey nahuel_ o/
<nahuel_> hola chilicuil como va eso ?
<chilicuil> todo bien, jugando con juju, como vas tu?, ya quedo tu impresora?
<nahuel_> noo la deje porque no tuve tiempo de averiguar mas
<chilicuil> entiendo, es una lastima que no funcionará por defecto
<chilicuil> funcionara*
<nahuel_> es rarisimo
<nahuel_> no entiendo como en 12.04 funciona y en 13.04 no
<Braiam> cambio de drivers en el nucleo, un modulo no compilado, etc...
<chilicuil> o que se haya descompuesto la impresora =D
<nahuel_> es cambio de drivers
<nahuel_> estoy seguro que no hay problemas de hard
<nahuel_> no pasa nada
<nahuel_> ahora tengo otra para vos
<nahuel_> me tiene las bolas llenas el anillo de claves
<nahuel_> tengo programas que no puedo ejecutar por esa hevada
<nahuel_> me ayudas a sacarlo
<nahuel_> ?
<chilicuil> eso sono muy, muy raro xD, dale, solo describe el problema detalladamente y si no soy yo, alguien mas puede contestar
<nahuel_> raro ?
<nahuel_> quiero desabilitar el anillo de claves o en su defecto blanquearlo . gracias
<nahuel_> por cierto quiero aclarar que no existe el archivo ring en la carpeta gnome 2
<nahuel_> ya lei tres tutoriales al respecto. gracias
<GridCube> nahuel_, .gnome2/keyrings
<GridCube> no existe seguro? pero seguro seguro?
<nahuel_> por eso aclare GridCube , justamente no existe ese archivo dentro de mi carpeta gnome 2
<chilicuil> nahuel_: que programas no puedes ejecutar?, debes saber que esa aplicacion guarda las contraseñas de varias aplicaciones, si lo eliminas equivale a eliminar esas contraseñas, y entonces tendrias que escribirlas cada vez que se te ocurriera usarlas, por ejemplo, las claves de las redes a las que te conectas
<GridCube> tira un pastebin de ls ~/.gnome2
<nahuel_> pasame un lugar para colgar imagen
<nahuel_> paste ......
<GridCube> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<nahuel_> si pero quiero pegar la impresion de pantalla
<GridCube> para que?
<GridCube> es texto
<nahuel_> se
<GridCube> en todo caso igual
<GridCube> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<nahuel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645343/
<GridCube> bueno algo esta mal, la carpeta keyrings se tiene que regenerar
<GridCube> tenes instalado seahorse?
<GridCube> !seahorse
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'seahorse'.
<GridCube> que cosa kobain
<nahuel_> http://imagebin.org/256971
<GridCube> kubot,
<Braiam> !man seahorse
<kubot> seahorse | Seahorse is a front end for GnuPG - the Gnu Privacy Guard program -that integrates to the GNOME desktop. | Prueba « man seahorse » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/seahorse.1.html
<nahuel_> si lo tengo instalado
<GridCube> pues seahorse se usa para manejar los keyrings
<Braiam> mejor que lo reinstale, no?
<GridCube> con un --reinstall ?
<GridCube> puede ser
<nahuel_> lo puedo hacer desde terminal ?
<Braiam> sudo apt-get --reinstall seahorse
<nahuel_> http://imagebin.org/256972
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install seahorse --reinstall
<GridCube> aunque creo que dpkg-reconfigure seahorse seria mejor
<Braiam> grr... siempre se me olvida el dichoso install...
<nahuel_> http://imagebin.org/256973
<Braiam> ahora ls -a ~/.gnome2
<nahuel_> http://imagebin.org/256974
<nahuel_> sigue sin aparecer keyring
<nahuel_> en gnome2
<GridCube> desde seahorse create un keyring
<nahuel_> ........
<nahuel_> haciendo click derecho en login y cambiando el pass ?
<Braiam> pon en el terminal "seahorse", deberia abrirte el cliente
<GridCube> nahuel_, espera, fijate si haces esto: sudo apt-get install gnome-keyring --reinstall
<GridCube> seahorse es para manejar los keyrings, pero el keyring lo genera gnome-keyring
<nahuel_> esta instalando GridCube
<nahuel_> volvio a reinstalar
<nahuel_> quen hago reinicio ?
<GridCube> nahuel_, con relogear deberia bastar
<nahuel_> ....
<nahuel_> ok ahora mismo me trato de logear de nuevo ya vuelvo
<nahuel_> CARAJO... sigue sucediendo lo mismo
<nahuel_> no me mdeja usar el programa porque el anillo no lo permite
<nahuel_> tremendo
<GridCube> sigue sin estar .gnome2/keyrings?
<nahuel_> asi es
<GridCube> nahuel_, create un usuario nuevo y mudate a alli?
<nahuel_> ??????
<nahuel_> perdona no entiendo bien
<GridCube> XD si te creas un usuario nuevo el keyring y todo lo demas deberia funcionar iguall
<nahuel_> pero tengoq ue migrar todos mis archivos, etc ?
<GridCube> para probar primero
<GridCube> create un usuario de prueba
<nahuel_> ok
<GridCube> fijate si funciona
<GridCube> y despues fijate si podes mudar su .gnome2/keyrings a tu directorio o mudarte vos al nuevo usuario, ni idea de que es lo que tenes mal
<nahuel_> yo tampoco , esta raro el tema
<ilpollo> GENTE LINDA : sigue el problema de impresora,  imposibilidad de instalar drivers oficiales. posibilidad de utilizar algun manager o gestor de impresion ? . muchas gracias
<buenaventura> ilpollo: modelo de impresora? con system-config-printer no puedes configurarla?
<ilpollo> brohter
<ilpollo> con cups ya tratamos , no arrojo resultados
<ilpollo> si tenes informacion te agradeceria me asesores
<buenaventura> system-config-printer
<buenaventura> dónde se traba?
<ilpollo> podemos hacer el proceso nuevamente
<buenaventura> modelo de impresora? qué brother?
<ilpollo> brother HL-2130
<ilpollo> encontramos los drivers oficiales pero no pudimos instalarlos
<mimecar> aún no has configurado la impresora?
<ilpollo> ajajjaa
<ilpollo> hola mime, no pude
<mimecar> ya te pase una guía con los pasos para hacerlo
<buenaventura> por qué no pudieron?
<ilpollo> primero porque soy bastante newbie
<buenaventura> está esta guía en ubuntuforums
<buenaventura> http://tinyurl.com/c67mf3x
<mimecar> ilpollo, sólo tenías que seguir los pasos
<ilpollo> no pude mime , me faltan horas de vuelo
<ilpollo> en ubuntu
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> para copiar comandos no necesitas horas de vuelo
<ilpollo> eso es verdad
<ilpollo> hagamos una cosa
<ilpollo> yo voy siguiendo los pasos y cuelgo los prints
<ilpollo> http://imagebin.org/256979
<ilpollo> http://imagebin.org/256980
<ilpollo> estos son los ultimos dos resultados
<buenaventura> bueno, el driver lo tienes instalado entonces
<buenaventura> ahora
<buenaventura> agrega la impresora desde system-config-printer
<ilpollo> eso no entiendo que es , perdon
<ilpollo> se que es cups
<ilpollo> pero no como ingresar
<buenaventura> no tienes el comando 'system-config-printer'?
<buenaventura> lánzalo desde una terminal
<ilpollo> ya estoy
<ilpollo> 6. Then select add printer and on the left select HL2130 for CUPS and on the right side select HL2130 for CUPS. Then click next and then you must accomplish the process.
<ilpollo> ok , ya estoy para agregar la impresora
<ilpollo> esta buscnado drivers
<Braiam> creo que sabes lo que dice en ingles, no?
<ilpollo> no encuentra el driver instalado previamente en la terminal , me sugiere otro que no es el mismo
<ilpollo> si
<ilpollo> ahora estoy realizando el proceso, pero es donde se ecuentra el problema
<ilpollo> no detecta los drivers instaldos previamente
<ilpollo> me (recomienda) HL - 2140 en  vez de 2130
<mimecar> ya has comprobado si con ese driver funciona?
<ilpollo> si ya probamos varias veces
<ilpollo> con ese driver en diferentes sistemas
<mimecar> ¿en diferentes sistemas?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<ilpollo> windows
<ilpollo> 13.04
<ilpollo> en 12.04 la reconocio directamente
<ilpollo> no existio necesidad de cargar nada
<mimecar> pon el enlace a la documentación que estas usando
<ilpollo> el tutorial ?
<ilpollo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1891628
<mimecar> sí
<ilpollo> me quedo en el paso 6 porque no reconoce los drivers especificos
<mimecar> If you add the driver to your system, select the "Brother HL-2140 Foomatic/hl250" instead of the Postcript driver.
<mimecar> el driver de la 2140 funciona en ubuntu 13.04
<mimecar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/288895/why-doesnt-brother-hl-2130-printer-work-on-ubuntu-13-04
<ilpollo> la Foomatic/hl250 no esta en la lista que tengo
<mimecar> selecciona HL-2140
<ilpollo> BINGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<ilpollo> SELECCIONE PERO ERA LA 1250
<ilpollo> QUEDO mimecar
<mimecar> no estabas seleccionando bien el modelo?
<ilpollo> imprimio
<AlbertJB> no entiendo la gente instalando versiones posteriores a la 12.04
<ilpollo> no lei la reseña que me enviaste
<AlbertJB> si esta tiene soporte hasta 2017
<ilpollo> y lei que decia 250
<ilpollo> y vi que en la lista la unica que parecia era la 1250
<ilpollo>  elegi esa
<ilpollo> buenisimo
<ilpollo> mil gracias por la paciencia
<ilpollo> pude tambien esquivar el tema del anillo de claves
<ilpollo> iniciandolo directamente desde terminal
<ilpollo> con super usuario
<mimecar> no lances aplicaciones gráficas con sudo
<ilpollo> graficas -?????
<ilpollo> era firestarted
<ilpollo> si eso no podia habilitar nicotine
<ilpollo> sin eso
<ilpollo> y el anillo de claves no me dejaba ejecutarlo
<satonio> hola
<satonio> tengo un problema, la particion / al intentar hoy escribir en ella me dio un error, diciendome que era de solo lectura
<satonio> reinicie a ver si se arreglaba, y en vez de eso ya no arranca
<satonio> lo he arrancado con un live y me dice que es un lvm cuando era un ext4
<satonio> alguna idea?
<mimecar> ¿qué has hecho antes del fallo?
<satonio> nada
<satonio> llevaba meses arrancado funcionando
<mimecar> no has apagado mal el equipo o has tenido un corte de tensión?
<satonio> no
<satonio> no ha habido un corte de tension desde hace muchisimo tiempo
<mimecar> tampoco has puesto actualizaciones?
<satonio> tampoco
<mimecar> si no ha pasado nada, no tiene sentido ese error
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<satonio> 10.04
<mimecar> tienes que actualizar
<satonio> no puedo ni montar el fs
<satonio> la version del live es 12.10 creo
<mimecar> haz una copia de los datos e instala una versión que tenga soporte
<satonio> mimecar, como? si no puedo ni montar el fs
<mimecar> acabas de decir que lo puedes montar como lectura
<satonio> no puedo
<mimecar> entonces como llegas al "la particion / al intentar hoy escribir en ella me dio un error,"
<satonio> estaba montado como solo lectura antes de reiniciar
<satonio> despues de reiniciar nada
<mimecar> ¿qué tipo de particiones estas usando?
<satonio> no me acuerdo si era ext3 o ext4
<mimecar> inicia con un live cd y montalas
<satonio> no puedo
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da al montar la partición?
<satonio> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member' y si intento con -t ext3 o ext4 mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5,
<satonio> lvm no era ni de p. coña
<satonio> y en dmesg sale
<satonio> [ 1538.144500] EXT4-fs (sda5): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<satonio> [ 1542.700867] VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda5.
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de => sudo cat /proc/partitions
<satonio> http://pastebin.com/ZQDMaGVw
<satonio> alguna idea?
<mimecar> ¿tu disco principal es sda?
<satonio> sí
<satonio> es donde tengo el SO
<mimecar> ese disco sólo tiene sda1 y sda5
<mimecar> en cual tienes la partición /home?
<satonio> en sda5
<satonio> al igual que var etc
<satonio> sda1 es boot solo si no recuerdo mal
<mimecar> ¿cómo estas montando la partición?
<mimecar> si sda1 es boot, en sda5 tienes TODO
<satonio> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/test
<satonio> y con el -t seria
<satonio> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda5 /media/test
<satonio> viendo los datos de antes de reiniciar
<mimecar> ¿ese comando es el que te da error?
<satonio> si
<satonio> viendo los datos de antes de reiniciar veo que antes de reiniciar ponia
<satonio>  /dev/mapper/ubuntu--server--n1-root en el nombre de la particion
<satonio> en vez de /dev/sda5
<satonio> :S
<mimecar> ¿en gparted te salen las particiones?
<satonio> si
<satonio> pero la ultima me la detecta como lvm
<satonio> y me sale una señal de advertencia
<mimecar> ¿qué dice la señal?
<satonio> uff tengo que instalar algo de vnc para no tener que ir alli a mirarlo
<mimecar> ... ¿no estas con un live cd en el mismo equipo?
<satonio> no
<satonio> estoy accediendo desde ssh
<satonio> antes si estaba alli pero hay muy poco espacio en esa habitacion
<satonio> es muy incomodo
<mimecar> como quieras, pero será más lento
<satonio> es por lan
<mimecar> más lento si no puedes usar el entorno gráfico
<satonio> hmmm
<satonio> por eso decia de usar vnc
<mimecar> no tienes un backup de tus datos verdad?
<satonio> de los mas importantes si, del resto no
<mimecar> mal hecho
<satonio> es mas, los mas importantes ni siquiera estaban en esa particion
<satonio> todo lo que es ficheros de config del so, y alguna coasilla mal no tengo backup
<satonio> pero vamos tampoco es una gran perdida
<satonio> es asumible
<mimecar> si ubuntu 10.04 lleva la herramienta de discos abrela
<mimecar> para comprobar que no tengas el disco con daños
<satonio> hmmmmmmm
<satonio> estoy tratando de instalar algo de vnc aun
<satonio> que no veo nada
<satonio> uff
<satonio> tengo que añadir universe para poder bajar uno
<mimecar> ... ve a la habitación y no pierdas el tiempo
<satonio> ir alli es perder el tiempo
<satonio> tardare como 4 minutos en cada vez que vaya
<mimecar> ok
<satonio> se me desconectara el teclado
<satonio> perdere otros 3
<mimecar> es ir alli y trabajar allí
<satonio> que casi no hay sitio para mi
<satonio> que coñazo
<satonio> voy a ir alli
<satonio> entonces
<satonio> me conecto desde alli a ver
<erAbuelo> buenas
<satonio2> me pone
<satonio2> disk has a few bad sectors
<mimecar> puedes subir una captura de pantalla?
<satonio2> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9vjR5J6kCsyYWJlNEJJQWpVTXM/edit?usp=sharing
<mimecar> tu sistema sigue diciendo que es lvm
<satonio2> pues no es
<mimecar> no tendrás LVM y dentro las particiones ext4...?
<satonio2> no lo creo
<mimecar> si ubuntu tiene alguna herramienta para lvm tipo gparted
<mimecar> prueba a montarla usandola
<erAbuelo> puedo intervenir?
<mimecar> si es para ayudar en la conversación, sí
<erAbuelo> curiosisdad
<erAbuelo> cual es el problema ?
<satonio2> mimecar, que herramienta?
<satonio2> por cierto el del live es un 10.04 tambien
<mimecar> satonio, era ese el live cd que estabas usando antes?
<satonio2> si
<mimecar> pensaba que era un 12.10
<satonio2> yo tambien, pero no
<satonio2> no se donde tengo el 12.10
<mimecar> lo que está claro es que el sistema dice que usas LVM
<mimecar> si no usas LVM, para que detecte un tipo diferente el error tiene que ser importante
<erAbuelo> puede que lo haya usado alguna vez
<mimecar> supogamos que usas lvm
<erAbuelo> lo has acojonao xD
<satonio> la gui se me ha quedado tonta
<mimecar> satonio, http://hotfixed.net/2011/07/25/montar-particiones-lvm-desde-un-livecd/
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de => sudo fdisk -l
<satonio> :S
<satonio> si que era lvm
<satonio> lo he podido montar
<satonio> pues no recordaba yo haber usado lvm
<satonio> lo siento mimecar por mi cabezoneria
<mimecar> saca los datos y actualiza tu ubuntu
<mimecar> tu cabezonería puede decir una cosa, pero el sistema manda
<omikron4> buenas noches.. yo use lvm y me eliminó todas las particiones
<erAbuelo> yo uso lvm
<erAbuelo> y es muy comodo con varios discos
<satonio> gracias mimecar
<satonio> estoy haciendo fsck, si se pierde algo se perdio
<mimecar> haz la copia de los datos antes del dsck
<mimecar> no tengas el disco montado si usas fsck
<satonio> no lo tengo montado
<satonio> y no hare la copia, si se pierde algo se perdio y punto
<satonio> dios mio hay mil errores
<mimecar> eso es bueno
<satonio> bueno mil no pero ya han salido unos 20
<mtellez>  Hola, recien actualicé mi ubuntu a la versión 13.04 con gnome-shell, todo bien, excepto porque los locale los tengo en inglés. Ya edité /etc/default/locale y /etc/enviroment y el asunto quedó solucionado si entro a una terminal con ctrl+alt+f1 pero si inicio sesión desde lightdm los locales siguen en inglés. Saben donde puedo corregir esto?
<satonio> ya ha terminado
<satonio> voy a probar a ver si arranca
<erAbuelo> satonio: hiciste el test largo de las smarttools ?
<mimecar> mtellez, ¿por qué no usas las herramientas del sistema para esas cosas?
<mtellez> mimecar, y cual es la que tengo que usar en este caso? ya use: dpkg-reconfigure locales y sigue igual
<mimecar> mtellez, las aplicaciones gráficas de ubuntu están para algo
<satonio> ya vuelve a arrancar, muchisimas gracias
<mimecar> es una cerveza bien fria :P
<mimecar> se aceptan envios por DDC
<mimecar> DCC
<satonio> jajajaja
<satonio> mimecar, si vives en madrid cuando quieras xD
<mimecar> el AVE me sale un poco caro para una cerveza :P
<satonio> donde vives?
<mimecar> a la derecha del todo
<satonio> valencia? xD
<mimecar> por ahí
<satonio> barcelona?
<mimecar> por Valencia
<satonio> ah
<satonio> pues si te saldra un poco caro si
<satonio> xD
<Daaaaa> hola, mucho gusto
<satonio> bueno yo me voy
<satonio> gracias de nuevo
<Daaaaa> tengo un problema, estoy intentando configurar el slapd  en ubuntu 12.04 pero no encuentro un archivo pl en esta dirección /usr/share/doc/smbldap-tools/configure.pl.gz
<mimecar> ¿cómo has instalado slap?
<Daaaaa> estoy trabajando bajo tutoriales para el 12.04 pero de todo modos no encuentro
<Daaaaa> para encontrar el archivo es este apt-get install smbldap-tools
<Daaaaa> alguien me puede ayudar?
<mimecar> pon la documentación que estas usando
<Daaaaa> http://wiki.aprendeweb.org/index.php?title=Controlador_de_Dominio_Primario_en_Linux_(Samba,_OpenLDAP_y_PAM/NSS)
<miguel-chicon> hola buenas tardes desde mexico, soy nuevo en este sistema,..
<mimecar> Este paquete nos proporciona un script perl (configure.pl) que nos creará los ficheros de configuración de smbldap-tools: /etc/smbldap-tools/smbldap.conf y /etc/smbldap-tools/smbldap_bind.conf.
<miguel-chicon> alguien que me ayude a utilizarlo...
<mimecar> ¿has usado el script de perl?
<mimecar> miguel-chicon, en el canal haz preguntas concretas
<miguel-chicon> soy nuevo y no se por donde empezar a usar ubuntu, como bajar videos y escuchar musica....
<mimecar> escuchar música => abrir el archivo de música
<Daaaaa> mmmm no lo he usado, esque segun entendia este script se agregaba al agregar los paquetes de smbldap-tools
<mimecar> Daaaaa,  Configuración de smbldap-tools
<mimecar> es lo que pone antes de la frase
<miguel-chicon> ok, a qui juego y alrato doy mi beredicto, gracias....
<Daaaaa> como asi mimecar
<mimecar> sigue los pasos del tutorial
<mimecar> te dice lo que tienes que hacer
<Daaaaa> mimecar: ya hise casi todo pero esta parte Instalamos el paquete smbldap-tools: apt-get install smbldap-tools Configuración de smbldap-tools Este paquete nos proporciona un script perl (configure.pl) que nos creará los ficheros de configuración de smbldap-tools: /etc/smbldap-tools/smbldap.conf y /etc/smbldap-tools/smbldap_bind.conf. Copiamos, descomprimimos y ejecutamos el script perl: cp /usr/share/doc/smbldap-tools/configure.
<Daaaaa> D: es ahi donde me quedo porque no ecuentro los paquetes de configuracion de configure.pl
<Daaaaa> que es el script que se corre con perl
<mimecar> pon el contenido de la carpeta donde está el script en pastebin
<mtellez> mimecar, Gracias, ya solucioné lo del locale con la herramienta gráfica. No la conocía. Curiosamente cuando busqué en google por la respuesta en los foros de ubuntu nadie mencionó eso
<Daaaaa> mimecar: ese es el problema no existe ese script si se busca aqui /usr/share/doc/smbldap-tools/ en teoria deberia estar ahi pero por las actualizaciones ya no existe entonces queria ver si ay una alternativa
<mimecar> pon el contenido de la carpeta en pastebin
<mimecar> en 5 minutos desconecto
<marcolandia> :)
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-09
<leonardo__> Hola, tengo un problemita con mi ubuntu 13.04
<leonardo__> Tengo un portátil Acer 4733Z
<leonardo__> Y tengo instalada la versión de 64 bits
<leonardo__> Y en ocasiones el cursor se pone muy lento, como que queda pegado
<leonardo__> y si veo un video igual se entrecorta
<leonardo__> Pero al ver el monitor del sistema el consumo de ram no supera el 25%
<ClownOF> hola
<ClownOF> tengo problemas con samba alguien con experiencia?
<unno> como se activan los nucleos????
<unno> alguien?
<unno> como se activan los nucleos????
<debsan> ClownOF, podés entrar en #samba
<ClownOF> debsan: ya estoy ahi pero nadie responde
<ClownOF> ademas como estoy usando ubuntu server
<debsan> es en ingles, pero preguntá que duda tenés
<debsan> nunca use ldap
<ClownOF> te entiendo debsan
<unno> como se activan los nucleos????
<msx> unno: WTF!!!
<msx> unno: 1er paso introducir la llave y girarla media vuelta, 2do paso pulsar el boton rojo
<unno> activar loa nucleos del procesador
<unno> decia
<unno> jaja
<unno> para saber si estan activos
<msx> unno: xD
<msx> unno: tranquilo que si, se activan automaticamente ;)
<unno> aaaaaaah ok
<unno> jaja
<msx> podes usar cpu-freq para ver el estado de cada uno
<msx> o htop para ver la carga de c/u
<unno> gracias msx
<msx> sudo apt-get install htop
<msx> np
<msx> unno: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<g4zz> hola amigos, saben si puedo hacer funcionar un bot de un juego de internet que solo lo encuentro para windows.???
<g4zz> e intentado con wine y nada...
<g4zz> el codigo fuente esta disponible.. pero no encuentro el bot para linux...
<g4zz> alguien me podria ayudar?
<g4zz> definitivamente e decidido no usar win$ pero estas cosillas me putean un poco ya que no tengo apenas conocimiento linux..gracias
<g4zz> nadie me sabe responder?
<g4zz> hola?
<mf-andro> Hola g4zz que es lo q te esta pasando
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<chilicuil> Tienen un pentium M?, por favor marquen 'yes' en http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/XQC6KNZ , esto podría traer el soporte de vuelta para procesadores M y menores en Lubuntu
<Axolotl> buenas
<Axolotl> voy a instalar Lubuntu 13.04 	Raring Ringtail 	25 de abril de 2013 	Octubre de 2014 	Versión actual
<Axolotl> alguien tuvo problemas?
<Axolotl> me dijeron de un problema con skype
<Axolotl> puede ser?
<MrTulias> Podría ser. A algunos les dio problemas, a otros le solucionó los que tenía... Prueba en un sesión live a ver que tal funciona y si va bien instalas
<Axolotl> en el amquina que va hace un tiempo la instale con wubi y andaba, pero no me acuerdo que versión de Lubuntu
<Axolotl> creo qeu skype funciona con 12.04 bien
<Axolotl> ahora miro en el sitio de skype
<Axolotl> skype ya empaqueto paa debian 7
<Axolotl> y no para 13.04 hdp
<MrTulias> La 12.04 tiene soporte extendido, si te funciona lo hará durante 5 años
<Axolotl> si, pero no encunetro el link para bajar lubuntu 12.04 :S
<Axolotl> solo 13.04
<MrTulias> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Axolotl> MrTulias... pero ese es Ubuntu, yo quiero Lubuntu
<Axolotl> no con Gnome siino con Lxde
<Axolotl> ahi lo encontre creo
<Axolotl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/PreviousReleases
<MrTulias> Pon lubuntu 12.04 en google y aparecerá :)
<Axolotl> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<Axolotl> es preferible la version 12.04 no?
<Axolotl> está mas testeada
<Axolotl> que son los alternate ?
<Axolotl> hay desktop y alternate
<MrTulias> Yo la prefiero, por lo del soporte extendido. Los alternate creo que son directamente el instalador
<Axolotl> ah, los desktop son live.. y los alternate instala de una
<MrTulias> creo que sí
<Axolotl> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Axolotl> me bajoe sa
<Axolotl> y listo el pollo :D
<Axolotl> mira lo que dice en wikipedia
<Axolotl> 12.04 	Precise Pangolin 	26 de abril de 2012 	Octubre de 2013 	No es una versión de soporte extendido (LTS)
<Axolotl> igual quier que funcione skype :P
<Axolotl> hago los 2
<Axolotl> pruebo cual anda mejor y listo
<MrTulias> Si te funciona instálalo (arranque dual), no rebajes a ubuntu a ser un programa de windous con el wubi :p
<Axolotl> no tiene mas windows esa maquina
<Axolotl> ahora tiene kubuntu
<Axolotl> pero el usuario rompe la barra de abajo xD
<Axolotl> además le anda lento
<Axolotl> entonces lxde es mas liviano le va  andar mejor
<MrTulias> Si es el entorno gráfico el que lo ralentiza, sí
<AlbertJB> hola me aburro con mi ubuntu sabes algun web donde haya pequeños ejercicios de bash script
<chilicuil> AlbertJB: ejercicios como de que?, quieres aprender shell scripting o encontrar algo que hacer con lo que sabes de shell scripting?
<AlbertJB> si pe ro sencillo
<MrTulias> Si se aceptan peticiones yo quiero de los de aprender
<chilicuil> AlbertJB: pues si quieres practicar, ve esto: http://bash-completion.alioth.debian.org/ es el proyecto de autocompletado, cuando presionas dos veces la tecla [Tab] en tu terminal, se ejecuta un script en bash para presentarte las opciones de un programa, existen varios programas que no tienen ese sistema, https://alioth.debian.org/tracker/?atid=413095&group_id=100114&func=browse o que esta roto
<chilicuil> y si quieren aprender, creo que la mejor guia es esta: http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/start y #bash aqui mismo en freenode
<AlbertJB> gracias chilicuil
<AlbertJB> probare
<chilicuil> AlbertJB: diviertete =)
<x1nux> http://www.android-ide.com/
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe algo sobre servidores web en maquinas virtuales?
<liher> tengo una maquina virtual con un servidor web montado
<liher> y me gustaria saber como modificar cada cuanto tiempo se refresca la cache del servidor
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-10
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<XuMuK> hola
<x1nux> Oe !
 * GeMiNniS buenas
 * GeMiNniS bye
<PunkuchO> hola amigos
<PunkuchO> necesito una ayudita
<PunkuchO> $ grab_native: (path /dev/sound/dsp fd 8)
<PunkuchO> set_fd in: bufsiz 4096 fmt 0x10 speed 44100 channels 2
<PunkuchO> set_fd out: bufsiz 4096 fmt 0x10 speed 44100 channels 2
<PunkuchO> native_blitbuffer: select error occured
<PunkuchO> luego se repite "native_blitbuffer...."
<PunkuchO> cada vez que incio el juego "Legends" en Ubuntu 12.04
<PunkuchO> por que puede ser?
<PunkuchO> alguien me ayuda?
<PunkuchO> :S
<chilicuil> PunkuchO: ni idea, tal vez en los foros de 'Legends'?
<PunkuchO> gracias capo
<GridCube> no no encuentro nada
<chilicuil> suerte con ello
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> PunkuchO, che mmmm
<PunkuchO> sip?
<PunkuchO> es un problema con el sonido
<PunkuchO> pero no se pour qua.
<kurama10> lo que puedes hace es ver donde esta ese dispositivo si esta en un dir diferente PunkuchO crear una liga a el y ya
<GridCube> proba esto: fijate si tenes un archivo llamado .openalrc en tu home
<GridCube> si no lo tenes crealo y tirale esto adentro:
<GridCube> $ cat .openalrc
<GridCube> (define devices '(alsa))
<GridCube> (define alsa-out-device "hw:1,0")
<GridCube> amm sin el $cat .openalrc
<PunkuchO> ajam..
<GridCube> aja
<PunkuchO> pero al archivo lo creo en mi Home??
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> PunkuchO, hace asi tipea gedit .openalrc
<GridCube> si esta lo abre si no te lo crea
<GridCube> tirale los (define ) dentro
<GridCube> tambien podrias probar este: (define native-use-select #f)
<PunkuchO> los define entre los ()  ??
<GridCube> si
<PunkuchO> ok
<GridCube> asi como aparece
<PunkuchO> no paso nada
<PunkuchO> sigue igual con el mismo error
<GridCube> como se ve tu .openalrc ahora?
<GridCube> pasa un pastebin
<PunkuchO> (define devices '(alsa))
<PunkuchO> (define alsa-out-device "hw:1,0")
<PunkuchO> y despues probe con:
<PunkuchO> (define native-use-select #f)
<PunkuchO> el tema es que el sonido en el juego aparentemente corre bien
<PunkuchO> pero el puntero se vuelve loco
<PunkuchO> y vuelve sin parar al medio de la pantalla
<GridCube> ni idea
<PunkuchO> jaja
<GridCube> pregunta en los foros como dijo chilicuil
<PunkuchO> eso me pasa por intruso y hacerme el hacker
<PunkuchO> hjahja
<PunkuchO> Solucionado..   (Centro de software Ubuntu --->  Instalados ---->  Buscar ----> "Legengs" ------>  Desinstalar)
<PunkuchO> xD
<Alerkrerk> buenas, no quiero interrupir esta conversacion asique bueno comento el problema que tengo y cuando se haga un hueco estare atento a respuestas. estoy intentando agregar una funcion a mi teclado multimedia. funciona play/pause, stop, vol+, vol- y mute. el teclado tiene una tecla mas que es para abrir el reproductor de musica, la cual linux no hace nada y queria ponerla para que pase a la siguiente cancion. busque un par de tutoriales y modifque el xmo
<Alerkrerk> dmap pero sigue sin responder. bueno como dije antes, cuando se me haga un hueco paso mas detalles. desde ya muchas gracias y saludos
<erAbuelo> buenas
<GridCube> !keytouch
<kubot> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<GridCube> Alerkrerk, ^
<GridCube> !keytouch-editor
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'keytouch-editor'.
<GridCube> !man keytouch-editor
<kubot> keytouch-editor | This manual page documents briefly the keytouch-editor keytouch-editor is a program to create and edit keyboard definition files for keytouch, in ... | Prueba « man keytouch-editor » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man8/keytouch-editor.8.html
<Alerkrerk> buenisimo
<Alerkrerk> voy a ver que tal con eso
<Alerkrerk> muchas gracias!
<g0to> hola
<g0to> estoy buscando una manera de comprobar si el adaptador AC de mi laptop está conectado o no
<chilicuil> g0to: escribe en una terminal 'acpi'
<g0to> en 12.04 estaba mirando el estado en "/proc/acpi/ac_adapter/AC/state"
<g0to> pero he actualizado a 13.04 y esa localización ya no está disponible
<g0to> chilicuil, voy a echar un ojo, a ver si es lo que busco
<g0to> chilicuil, creo que con esto la salida de acpi adaptarlo. Gracias ;)
<chilicuil> weee, genial g0to =)
<g0to> intentaré encontrar por qué ya no existe esa info bajo /proc/acpi
<g0to> o la han movido a /sys o tengo que instalar algún módulo del kernel o estoy perdido
<chilicuil> tal vez viendo en el source de acpi encuentres la fuente de todo, el codigo fuente puedes obtenerlo asi: 'bzr branch lp:ubuntu/acpi'
<chilicuil> ahora salgo, feliz dia de las madres, o todas las mujeres con hijos del canal =)
<erAbuelo> buenas
<clientinfinite> hola gente, acabo de instalar a un amigo el ubuntu 64 bits 12.04... es incapaz de actualizar, o instalar aplicaciones sale error:
<clientinfinite> Ha ocurrido un problema imposible de corregir cuando se inicializaba la información de los paquetes.  Por favor, informe de esto como un fallo en el paquete «update-manager» e incluya el siguiente mensaje de error:  'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ar.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages, E:No se pudieron analizar o abrir la
<clientinfinite> que puedo hacer? cómo arreglar este feo rerrorç
<clientinfinite> error*
<clientinfinite> hooolaaa
<erAbuelo> clientinfinite: borra todos los archivos de /var/lib/apt/lists/
<XuMuK> clientinfinite: sudo rm -rvf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<XuMuK> )
<erAbuelo> ;)
<XuMuK> erAbuelo: hola
<erAbuelo> hola XuMuK
<clientinfinite> bueno intento
<clientinfinite> olisto todo borrado
<clientinfinite> ahora estoy tratando de actualizar
<clientinfinite> gracias pareciera que esta actualizando
<erAbuelo> son 5000
<clientinfinite> gracias pareciera que esta actualizando111
<clientinfinite> grosoooo erAbuelo
<clientinfinite> che y porque pasa eso si acababa de instalar el sistema¿??
<erAbuelo> a veces los archivos se corrompen, alguno que bajo mal por ejemplo
<Carlos-Riper> hola
<Carlos-Riper> me recomiendan ubuntu studio?
<cornelio> hola
<cornelio> alguien que me aclare una duda por fvor
<cornelio> hola soy nuevo en ubuntu y tengo una duda
<cornelio> puede ser alguien tan amable de colaborarme por favor
<cornelio> saludos
<cornelio> alguien se anima a colaborarme por favor
<cornelio> saludos
<cornelio> puede alguien animarse por favor
<cornelio> tento una inquietud instalando los extras restringidos de ubuntu
<cornelio> saludos
<cornelio> sera que alguien se anima a aclararme una duda por favor
<cornelio> saludos
<cornelio> tengo un aviso en el que tengo dudas sobre una instalacion de algo de ubuntu
<cornelio> alguien podria ayudarme por favor
<debsan_> !alguien cornelio
<kubot> cornelio: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<cornelio> gracias kubot, soy nuevo en esto y desconozco eso
<cornelio> pense que alguien pudiera ayudarme si lo pedia amablemente
<cornelio> de todos modos ahiva mi inquietud
<cornelio> alguien sabe que debo hacer cuando estoy tratando de instalar los extras restringidos de ubuntu y me aparece un mensaje que dice que primero debo desintalar dos paquetes denominados
<cornelio> libac codec library    y el otro es libac utylity codec
<cornelio> estoy tratando de instalar los extras restringidos de ubuntu y me aparece un mensaje que dice que primero debo desintalar dos paquetes denominados [19:52] <cornelio> libac codec library    y el otro es libac utylity codec
<cornelio> estoy tratando de instalar los extras restringidos de ubuntu y me aparece un mensaje que dice que primero debo desintalar dos paquetes denominados [19:52] <cornelio> libac codec library    y el otro es libac utylity codec
<cornelio> que hago
<aguitel> haz lo que te dice
<cornelio> gracias aguitel
<aguitel> seria importante que leas algun help de ubuntu
<cornelio> he buscado y no econtraba esa inquietud en especifico
<aguitel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<cornelio> realmente es mi primer dia en ubuntu
<cornelio> y me interesa quedarme
<aguitel> google te sirve para tus dudas
<aguitel> tu ultima para de debe ser aca
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-11
<cornelio> gracias aguitel te juro que he buscado y esa pregunta, aunque obvia no la habia visto
<debsan_> cornelio, otra cosa, no sirve pegar la duda 3 veces seguidas. Con una es suficiente y un poco de paciencia para que alguien la lea.
<cornelio> he visto tutoriales en blog y videos como 10 o mas
<cornelio> gracias de todas formas
<jose__> Saludos
<jose__> ¿Hay alguien?
<novato> hola
<novato> buenas noches
<novato> necesito saber si linux mint tiene chat=?? o alguien sabe linux mint
<novato> en ubuntu tengo graves problemas para conectarme
<novato> hola
<AlbertJB> alguien domina el comando sed?
<AlbertJB> necesito sustituir <IMG src="/home/john/pyglossary-2010. 10. 03/Advanced_English_Spanish_VOX. bgl_files/9929262C. BMP" width="7" height="7"> por espacio en blanco
<novato> Hola.  tengo una laptop de 500GB pero como particiono esto
<novato> lo hice pero ml
<novato> puse
<novato> 8239 MB de memoria expandible
<novato> 25 de raiz /
<novato> ahora sale un disco de 500GB disk no montado y no puedo guardar nada alli
<novato> ayudenme como puedo particionar esto x favor
<novato> kubot: ayudme x fvor
<kubot> novato: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<novato> kubot: pero si lo eres
<novato> kubot:  quien puede ayudarme=?
<novato> buenaven1ura: hola podras ayudarme
<novato> demonios
<novato> ayudenme
<elmalafacha> hola a todos! aquí me pueden ayudar con un problema que tengo con linux mint 14!!! por favor!!!
<caravel> hola elmalafacha
<caravel> supongo que no porque ubuntu != mint
<caravel> (deberias buscar un canal irc para mint, o usar sus foros)
<elmalafacha> caravel, pero me parece que es un problema que también debe de ser de ubnutu.  Tengo problemas con los drivers de nvidia y la tarjeta de video
<caravel> elmalafacha: reproduce lo con ubuntu...
<caravel> :)
<elmalafacha> como?
<caravel> instala ubuntu con los drivers nvidia
<caravel> si encuentras el mismo problema, por segura hay gente aqui que podran ayudarte
<caravel> seguro*
<caravel> ...
<diiphantom> hola!
<diiphantom> quiza te ayuden aca
<camilo> hola necesito ayuda con el uso de Tor en mozilla me pueden ayudar?
<diiphantom> que es eso de TOR?
<camilo> tengo ubuntu 13.04
<diiphantom> ok
<diiphantom> pero que es TOR?
<camilo> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tor
<diiphantom> deja veo
<camilo> muy bién
<camilo> otra pregunta
<camilo> tengo ubuntu 13.04 con el escritorio Xfce  en este escritorio la terminal me tiraba una pantallita negra
<camilo> que no me permitía escribir
<camilo> ahora uso uxterm
<camilo> y bién, solo que no me permite seleccionar, cortar ni pegar lo que hace más pesado el trabajo
<camilo> puesto que hay comandos largos muchas veces
<mimecar> ¿ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<camilo> existe algun emulador de terminal que me permita contar con esas herramientas?
<camilo> si
<mimecar> si tienes el sistema actualizado no es posible que la terminal de xfce no funcione
<mimecar> ¿qué repositorios externos tienes?
<camilo> soy bastante nuevo en esto.... por no decir nuevísimo... como chequeo los repositorios externos?
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de => sudo apt-get update
<camilo> in progress...
<camilo> listo
<mimecar> camilo, pon el enlace de pastebin
<camilo> como hago eso
<camilo> ?
<mimecar> ... si no lo sabes, pregunta
<mimecar> !paste camilo
<kubot> camilo: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<camilo> ok...
<camilo> e aqui el problema... no puedo seleccionar texto desde latérminal para copiarlo en otra aplicación o en la misma
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update > update.txt
<mimecar> y copia después el contenido del archivo
<mimecar> si tienes problemas, dilo, esperar 10 minutos para que luego digas que no lo puedes hacer no es práctico
<camilo> in progress....
<camilo> ok ya está hecho
<mimecar> pon el contenido del archivo en pastebin
<camilo> huuu y donde encuentro el archivo?
<camilo> jajaja
<mimecar> en tu carpeta de usuario
<camilo> que nombre ha de tener?
<mimecar> el que
<camilo> el nombre del archivo
<camilo> ?
<mimecar> update.txt
<camilo> mmmm
<camilo> ok lo encontré
<camilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5655957/
<camilo> e ahí el linck
<mimecar> en lo consola, pon sudo apt-get upgrade
<diiphantom> mimecar: como le agrego un shortcut para que el boton de inicio funcione con <win> + Esc
<mimecar> abre el panel de control de gnome y añadelo
<camilo> listo... hecho
<mimecar> camilo, se han actualizado los programas?
<camilo> si
<camilo> bueno después sigo
<_leon_> cordial saludo, me gustaría aclarar una pequeña duda respecto a los controladores gráficos para tarjetas nvidia, ¿alguien me colabora?
<debsan> _leon_, dispara
<_leon_> debsan, he notado que cada vez que instalo un linux y agrego los controladores privativos para mi tarjeta las gráficas del sistema se tornan lentas, a diferencia de cuando tengo el controlador nouveau, ¿es normal eso?
<debsan> _leon_, no debería suceder. De hecho los privativos deberían tener más soporte que el nouveau.
<_leon_> debsan, ¿entonces tú recomendarías más usar los controladores privativos de nvidia?
<debsan> Depende, si te funcionan bien los nouveau, usá ese. Si necesitas aceleración 3D, necesitas resolver el problema
<_leon_> el problema el que el nouveau no me funciona bien, últimamente me cuelga el sistema después de cierto tiempo de uso (digo que es el nouveau porque cuando cambio a los controladores de nvdia deja de ocurrir eso)
<_leon_> que es más recomendable debsan, ¿usar los controladores proporcionados por nvidia, o los de los repositorios de ubuntu?
<omikron4> _leon_: ultimamente los controladores de nouveau funcionan muy bien.. al principio a mi no me funcionaban pero a partir de ubuntu 11.04 me funcionan incluso mejor que los de nvidia.. sobre todo en la pantalla de bienvenida de ubuntu que con nvidia me salian letras supergrandes y con nouveau me sale normal y los efectos que antes no funcionaban ahora lo hacen muy bien
<_leon_> mmm... eso aplica para ti omikron4, en mi caso siempre me ha molestado un poco, antes porque andaba lento con nouveau, y ahora porque el sistema se bloquea (como cuando se desborda la memoria)
<omikron4> _leon_: cada pc tiene su propio modo.. pero en mi caso.. muy bien por nouveau... si no es tu caso, pues le pones los privativos y ya esta.. no creo que el tema de la velocidad tenga que ver con eso, pero si es tu caso pues pon el que mas te convenga
<_leon_> mmm... ok omikron4, sólo buscaba algunas recomendaciones
<_leon_> ahhh, otra cosa respecto a esos controladores de video de nvidia ¿cuál es la diferencia entre current, updates y experimental?
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-12
<emmanuel_> buenas noches a todos saludos desde venezuela
<emmanuel_> esta es mi primera experiencia en linux actualmente instale una dist. llamada kubuntu 7.04
<emmanuel_> me gustaria saber si ustedes saben como puedo actualizarla ya que e visto pòr internet que existe la 12.04
<diiphantom> emmanuel_,
<diiphantom> solo bajate la nueva version en lugar de hacer UPDATE
<emmanuel_> hola buenas noches soy nuevo en este sistema
<diiphantom> existe la 13.04
<diiphantom> emmanuel_, bienvenido y es tu primera ves utilizando linux?
<emmanuel_> de verdad que desde que me comentaron de las propiedades de linux pues quise experimentar y me recomendaron el kubuntu
<emmanuel_> si es mi primera vez tengo exactamente minutos de haberlo instalado
<diiphantom> bueno, mira bajate la version mas nueva e instalalo
<diiphantom> mira, vuelvo en unos momentos.
<emmanuel_> la descargo como imagen iso la copio en un cd y ya?? sera la mejor manera
<emmanuel_> okey gracias
<catholic7> emmanuel_,
<emmanuel_> si buenas noches
<catholic7> estas bajando el nuevo?
<emmanuel_> bueno como lecomentaba alcompañero soy nuevo en linux
<emmanuel_> quise dar un paso mas adelante despues dever lasventajas que tiene contra los software propietarios
<emmanuel_> si bueno desde softonic estoy descargando kubuntu 12.10 es la ultima version que me ofrece
<catholic7> estas utilizado el kubuntu, baja la versión más nueva.
<emmanuel_> comolabajo?
<emmanuel_> la puedo instalar directo desde la version 7.04
<emmanuel_> es la que tengo?
<catholic7> no, kubuntu.org
<emmanuel_> humokey ya estoy buscandola pagina gracias por ese dato
<catholic7> tu computador sólo tiene ese sistema operativo?
<emmanuel_> no tiene windows tambien aunque a la final quiero eliminarlo por completo una vez maneje un poco mas linux
<emmanuel_> instale no hace mucho esta version qu eme pudieron suministar
<catholic7> entiendo, tu máquina está nueva o ya tiene sus años?
<emmanuel_> tienes sus añitos
<emmanuel_> oye ya entre a la pagina de kubuntu.org
<catholic7> baja desde ahí la versión nueva.
<emmanuel_> puedo realizarladescarga directa y ejecutarlo desde el mismo sistema que tengo?
<catholic7> descarga directa, luego la quemas en DVD y la instalas.
<emmanuel_> oobligatoriamente debo copiar una imagen iso a un cd y ejecutarlo por el bios de mi maquina
<emmanuel_> hum comprendo
<catholic7> pesas un poco más de 900 mb
<catholic7> pesa***
<emmanuel_> pense que se podia hacer directamente desde el sistema sin necesidad de quemarla
<emmanuel_> okey esta bien ya esta descargando
<catholic7> no pues es  mejor tener una copia.
<emmanuel_> cuanto tiempo tienes usando estos sistemas?
<emmanuel_> que tales tu experiencia?
<catholic7> yo cambio de uno a otro, pero siempre me encanta lo rápido y seguro que son, además son fantásticos para desafíos de conocimiento
<emmanuel_> eso es buenosuena bien
<emmanuel_> yorealmente queria probar el canaima que desarrollo venezuela basado en debian lo e leido
<catholic7> llevo años pero sinceramente poco utilizo la computadora, con hijos todo cambia.
<emmanuel_> pero no consegui el sistema
<emmanuel_> jejejeej seguro comprendo
<emmanuel_> me regalaron esta copia de kubuntu
<catholic7> estas en Venezuela?
<emmanuel_> pero waoo vi que hay versiones muy nuevas y si me gustaria probar estos sistemas
<emmanuel_> si
<emmanuel_> en venezuela se esta manejando el canaima3.1
<catholic7> me imagino te demorará bajarlo.
<emmanuel_> pero el unico detalle es que el cambio o la transiciòn de un sistema propietario a otro es fuerte
<emmanuel_> sabes tenemos el sistema pero aprendemos poco a poco como yo por ejemplo investigandopor uno mismo
<catholic7> acá está es versión que mencionas
<catholic7> http://canaima.softwarelibre.gob.ve/descargas/canaima-popular/versiones/3.1
<emmanuel_> ya que aquilos cursos que e podido apreciar sobre linux en otras versiones son muy costosos
<emmanuel_> sipesa mismaes
<catholic7> pero que tipo de cursos te refieres?
<emmanuel_> me gusta la idea de un cambio para mejor pero sabes es algo fuerte cambiar de un dia para otro ya cuando estabas acostumbrado a un sistema en particular
<emmanuel_> bueno ya hay academiasde programación, manejo , redes etre otras cosas con sotfware libre
<catholic7> no creas, no es como cambiar de novia,
<emmanuel_> aqui lo dan por modulos desde el basico, a uno intermedio y por ultimo uno avanzado en usuario linux
<emmanuel_> si entiendo de verdad me encantaria prepararme mas en este sistema e visto las maravilla que ofrece
<catholic7> es simple, busca el reemplazo de tus programas. al parecer no eres muy familiar con buscar en el Internet
<emmanuel_> pero bueno hay voy poco a poco ya comense con este .)
<catholic7> ya vuelvo.
<emmanuel_> si me familiarizo con internet mas no lo habia probado con linux
<emmanuel_> okey
<Catholic77> bueno emmanuel_ eres programador o algo por el estilo?
<emmanuel_> soy graduado en areas administrativas pero me encanta el mundo de la informatica
<emmanuel_> e realizado muchas cosas en sistemas pormi cuenta estudiando instruyendome y leyendo libros jejej
<Catholic77> ya veo, a mi tambien, espero poder crear algun programa antes de despedirme de este mundo.
<emmanuel_> tanto asi que e conocidos varios ingenieros en sistemas
<Catholic77> excelente.
<emmanuel_> y hay cosas minimas que e realizdo en windows que ellos no tiene laremota idea de como hacerlo
<Catholic77> pues, esos son los "ingenieros" puro titulo
<emmanuel_> aparte de mis estudios bueno si hice un curso de instalacion ensamblaje y reparacioens de pc
<Catholic77> bien.
<emmanuel_> y de hay pues me crecio el interes por lainformatica
<emmanuel_> aqui en venezuela aun no hancambiado los pensusn de estudiossi estudias informatica vez solo puro windows por eso no me ha llamado la atension hacerlo
<emmanuel_> ya que a pesar de que no maneje bien bien linux pues conosco y reconosco las propiedades y la gama que tiene estos sistemas
<emmanuel_> por eso prefiero inclinarme a los cursos para saber un poco mas de como se maneja estos sistemas
<emmanuel_> hasta que llegue a un punto que me desembuelva solo en el
<Catholic77> listo
<emmanuel_> y deque parte eres??'
<emmanuel_> ya estoy viendo las opciones de crear con la neva version iso de kubunto ejecutable desdeun usb
<Catholic77> de el salvador
<emmanuel_> vaya okey que bien un placer
<Catholic77> si, puedes andar el sistema operativo en tu usb, pero tambien puedes correrlo sin instalar desde el DVD
<emmanuel_> si es lo que estoy viendo aunque necesitan una aplicacion llamada Startup Disk Creator
<emmanuel_> eslo que estoy viendo en la pagina
<emmanuel_> aunque esta en ingles jejej
<emmanuel_> y que tipo de programa te gustaria realizar
<emmanuel_> '
<juan__> ¿por que algunas aplicaciones aparecen en el ubuntu software como gratuitas y al mismo tiempo aparece tambien el boton comprar?
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
 * user-cat hol -a
<Tiffon> nas
<catholic7> erAbuelo, buenos días
<sianhulo> Disculpen, si aumento el tamaño de la partifción /home, no debería de perderse nada en teoría¿verdad?
<mimecar> si haces un backup de los datos antes, no
<sianhulo> lo que es lo mismo que decir que si se pierden
<sianhulo> bueh, me quedaré con esos 3 gbs flotando entonces :/
<mimecar> modificar las particiones siempre tiene riesgos
<mimecar> si no tienes un backup de los datos, entonces no son importantes
<alfonso> Buenas tardes, quiero comparar dos archivos pdf y tengo el siguiente problema: diffpdf no consigo que me funcione bien, se abre la ventana pongo los dos archivos a comparar pero no puedo utilizar los controles porque no salen solo salen dos ventanas pequeñas con algunos de los controles, lo he desinstalado y lo he vuelto a instalar con aptitude con apt-get y desde el centro de software y la cosa sigue igual, luego he probado con
<alfonso> kompare y tampoco, no abre los archivos, si me podéis decir alguna otra opción de programa para hacer la comparación de pdf o como solucionar esto os los agradezco, estoy con ubuntu 12.04, gracias
<mimecar> saca el texto de los pdf y comparalos
<alfonso> mimecar: te refieres a copiarlos en un documento tipo txt. o doc. o algo así
<mimecar> sço
<mimecar> sí
<alfonso> lo he pensado pero no me vale como solución ya que tiene imagenes y quiero ver si queda todo como debe pues es una traducción de un libro
<mimecar> si es una traducción no te va a coincidir nada
<alfonso> por lo menos que queden las imagenes con sus textos correspondientes y no descolocadas
<alfonso> y lo que quiero es ir viendo las paginas a la vez para ver si queda lo mas parecido
<mimecar> para lo que quieres hacer tendrás que poner los dos pdf en paralelo
<mimecar> no puedes decir "dime lo parecidas que son las páginas"
<erAbuelo> y porque tiene que quedar igual?
<alfonso> mimecar: esa es la mejor forma de expresarlo, yo no lo diria mejor
<alfonso> verlo en paralelo
<mimecar> las imágenes serán iguales
<erAbuelo> o sacarlo como imagenes hoja a hoja a baja resolucion, y luego comparar las imagenes, ahí si puedes mirar lo de parecido
<mimecar> y si cambia todo lo demas, tampoco tienes muchas opciones
<alfonso> erAbuelo: debe quedar igual mas que nada porque cada texto hace referencia a la imagen que le acompaña
<alfonso> y llevan un orden
<ivedci89> simulacion de un archivo con la salida de un proceso?
<erAbuelo> que es?
<alfonso> erAbuelo: me preguntas a mi ?
<erAbuelo> si
<erAbuelo> tengo curiosidad :)
<alfonso> es un libro sobre seguridad wifi que esta en ingles
<alfonso> y lo tradujo una persona pero el esfuerzo que hizo no quedo muy bien y al descargarlo se desordena todo
<alfonso> asi que me dije y porque no lo haces tu con latex y lo intentas dejar lo mas apañao posible y en ello estoy
<mimecar> me encantan los problemas que mutan
<mimecar> alfonso, con latex no tienes un control directo del formato
<mimecar> lo máximo que puedes hacer es forzarlo a poner la imagen en un punto (o lo más cercano posible)
<alfonso> y ya lo tengo mas de medio y queria comparar y ver que las imagenes estan en su sitio, donde el autor las puso
<mimecar> con latex te aseguro que no lo vas a conseguir eso
<alfonso> mimecar: si puedes hacerlo
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> dependiendo de la distribución del texto te lo puede poner donde quieres
<alfonso> de hecho ya esta hecho en mas de medio libro
<mimecar> o en la siguiente página
<alfonso> mimecar: no no es un corta y pega
<alfonso> el archivo de latex lo estoy haciendo entero
<erAbuelo> que libro es ?
<mimecar> como quieras
<alfonso> pero quiero compararlo en paralelo
<alfonso> y con diffpdf podria hacerlo si me funcionara bien, cosa que no consigo
<alfonso> erAbuelo: este BackTrack 5 Wireless Penetration Testing
<erAbuelo> y lo tienes en español ?
<alfonso> a medias
<erAbuelo> lo estas traduciendo tu ?
<alfonso> porque esta como dios le dio a entender
<alfonso> si intentandolo
<alfonso> por ?
<erAbuelo> curiosidad
<erAbuelo> y porque en latex?
<mimecar> alfonso, si puedes pasar a #ubuntu-es-cafe mejor
<alfonso__> erAbuelo: así que veo que la comparación la tendré que hacer a mano sin poder ver los dos archivos en paralelo
<alfonso__> si sabeis de algun otro programa se agradecería
<mimecar> tal como lo quieres hacer, pdf en paralelo
<erAbuelo> repito, conviertes el pdf a un conjunto de imagenes
<erAbuelo> y luego los puedes comparar por similitud
<mimecar> lo máximo que puedes llegar es decirle a latex que ponga la imagen en un punto concreto
<mimecar> pero no siempre podrá hacerte caso
<erAbuelo> con geeqie
<alfonso__> ok gracias por vuestro tiempo
<catholic7> y por qué no lo haces en texto y colocas las imágenes?
<catholic7> así puedes traducirlos con Google :)
<mimecar> catholic7, no has usado mucho google translate verdad?
<catholic7> si, en varias ocasiones.
<catholic7> no para textos largos pero para pasivas Web si
<kernelpanic> cable_es
<Cloweling> Alguien sabe si se puede instalar en ubuntu 13.04 el Mate?
<mimecar> si añades los repositorios externos y no dan problemas...
<neyder> Hola a todos
<Destroyer> Hooooola!
<neyder> Destroyer, \o
<Destroyer> :D
<TonetJallo> ola k ase?
<opahc> whois opahc
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-05
<Rocco-_> Hola
<sebassmntl> Hola a todos! alguien por ahí con ganas de ayudar?
<sebassmntl> Lo que pasa es que tengo instalado Lubuntu 12.04. Desde hace un par de días venía fallando y congelándose, hasta que recientemente no pude volver a iniciar sesión. Es decir, en la pantalla de inicio ponía mi Usuario y Contraseña, pero es como si "revotara" el inicio de sesión, volviendo a la pantalla de login. Solamente puedo ingresar como invitado... qué podrá ser? Muchas gracias!
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> quiero descargar unos paquetes deb para instalar en un sistema sin internet
<Jakeukalane> el caso es que los paquetes que quiero son de 64 bits, mientras que mi sistema es de 32
<Jakeukalane> con lo cual si descargo cualquier cosa con sudo aptitude download paquete
<Jakeukalane> me descarga paquetes de 32 bits y no de 64
<Jakeukalane> el caso es que si voy a http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  no encuentro los paquetes en ningún sitio
<Jakeukalane> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Jakeukalane> ayuda
<Jakeukalane> ??
<p1ro> buenas, no se nada sobre hacer scritps pero quiero aprender, por que me gustaria hacer un script bastante complejo para uso personal, done piedo comezar?
<Tiffon> nas
<juliolzok> hola
<Bradford|Away> ^_^
<str> como puedo descargar las carpetas que tenia en ubuntuone sin ir archivo por archivo?
<str> en la pagina dan la opción de descarga como zip pero no funciona
 * xoan buenas
<z4sk4> buenas, una duda gente: si tengo varias lineas en un fichero a , b, c ,d , e
<z4sk4> y quiero borrar todo lo que haya entre b y d, que comando me facilita esto? estoy probando con sed y awk y nada
<Shockwave> Buenos días!
<Shockwave> algunos de ustdes ha tenido experiencia con cámras de vigilancia=??
<Shockwave> tengo unas instaladas pero en ubuntu si las graba perfecto pero en vivo sólo las veo 5 a 7 segundos y se detiene la imagen+
<Shockwave> uso ubuntu server 12.04 lts
<Shockwave> zoneminder para cámaras de vigilancia
<Shockwave> hola
<Shockwave> alguien q pueda ayudarme=??
<waflessnet> Shockware yo
<chulis> hola he instalado lubuntu en un portatil acer one y no detecta wifi como si no reconoceira su tarjeta de red wifi
<chulis> sin embargo con un cd live de ubuntu si la reconoce
<chulis> con el cd live de lubuntu tampoco lo reconocia
<DELLtra> lspci
<DELLtra> pasa saber que tajeta tienes
<chulis> voy a probar ahora te digo
<chulis> buff da un monton de info
<chulis> network controler qualcom ateros ar9485 wireless
<chulis> parece que es esa
<chulis> pero cuando pincho sobre el icono del wifi solo me da una "lo"
<chulis> no veo como hacer para que pille la del wifi
<DELLtra> lo que pienso es que no tienes la tarjeta reconocida
<chulis> y como lo soluciono?
<chulis> el sistema operatico no lo reconoce?
<chulis> antes tenia debian y si lo reconocia pero fallaba mucho desconectaba continuamente
<chulis> aunque le diera a conectar muchas veces no lo hacia
<chulis> por eso instalé lubuntu a ver si iba mejor
<DELLtra> instalar el controlador para esa tarjeta ateros ar9485
<chulis> si pero como lo intalo si no tengo internet en él?
<DELLtra> pasa el paqute por usb y lo instalas..
<chulis> lo bajo desde otro pc con synaptic te refieres?
<MrTulias> ¿No puedes usar cable?
<MrTulias> http://askubuntu.com/questions/419867/qualcomm-atheros-ar9485-wireless-network-adapter-not-working-on-ubuntu-13-10
<joao> Hola amigos, tengo un problema com el Ubuntu 14.04. Deseo ver mis arquivos en colunas y no como es ahora, una cosa sobre outra.
<lubuntu-user> Hola, a alguien le ha pasado que ubuntu se cuelga en pcs con video on board nvidia?
<lubuntu-user> como lo soluciono?
<lubuntu-user> me pasa en 2 pcs
<kurama10> lubuntu-user: instala los drivers privativos de nvidia
<wicope> Hola buenas, ¿Cómo puedo mirar el manual de apt-get? quiero saber que significa el parámetro -q de apt-get install -q, Gracias
<kurama10> man
<kurama10> man apt-get
<wicope> man apt-get No existe entrada de manual para apt-get, Ver 'man 7 undocumented' para obtener ayuda cuando las páginas man no estén disponibles.
<wicope> man -k apt (la cosa es que se me ha olvidao ir a (8), aunque lo ví por internet, http://linux.die.net/man/8/apt-get
<lubuntu-user> bien, instalé los drivers privativos y ya no se cuelga, ahora como pongo la resolucion del monitor?
<lubuntu-user> desde los ajustes no me la muestra
<mimecar> usa el panel de control de los drivers privativos
<lubuntu-user> en el panel de los controladores privativos no aparece nada, tengo un lubuntu instalado
<mimecar> el panel es independiente del escritorio que uses
<lubuntu-user> si, pero el panel no tiene ninguna opcion, solo dice add profile
<lubuntu-user> ya le encontraré la manera
<lubuntu-user> de todos modos muchas gracias mimecar :D
<lubuntu-user> voy a probar con los noveau actualizados
<mimecar> ten el live cd a mano
<mimecar> al sistema no le gusta que le cambies mucho los drivers
<lubuntu-user> lo tengo XD
<Artemis3> lubuntu-user, que no te sirve con nvidia-settings?
<Artemis3> nouveau sobrecalienta las placas
<lubuntu-user> no me da la opcion para cambiar la resolucion, el panel de control aparece vacio y solamente la opcion add-profile y add-rule
<Artemis3> y por eso se cuelgan
<Artemis3> yo creo que no estas usando el driver
<Artemis3> nvidia-smi dice algo?
<Artemis3> (en una consola)
<lubuntu-user> dame un segundo que lo vuelvo a instalar
<Artemis3> seguramente por eso no tienes la resolucion que es
<Artemis3> ademas como lo estas instalando que gpu es?
<Artemis3> lo ideal es usar los paquetes nvidia- del repositorio oficial
<Artemis3> porque si lo haces a mano hay otros problemas
<freddy> me puedes decir exactamente el problema?
<freddy> yo acabo de cambiarme de SO todo por drivers de video
<freddy> estaba con debian y me cambie a ubuntu trusty y ahora mi steam anda bien
<Artemis3> en debian tenias que instalar nvidia-kernel-dkms por ej.
<Artemis3> y nvidia-glx
<Artemis3> en ubuntu se llaman nvidia-current nvidia-current-dev
<Artemis3> y hay unos con la version especifica
<Artemis3> aunque normalmente esos dependen de la mas alta
<cryevil93> Buenas
<Voidvoid> hola
<cryevil93> Se que esto no va a aqui pero sabeis el canal de android ?
<Voidvoid> alguien tiene idea si clonezilla borra todo lo q tiene mi disco externo si hago una imagen o esta se pone  junto a los demas archivos en el disco ?
<mimecar> en castellano no hay un canaloficial cryevil93
<cryevil93> Void
<mimecar> Voidvoid, la imagen la guardas en un disco extenro
<cryevil93> Depende la opcion que elijas
<cryevil93> Pero no
<mimecar> al final es un archivo lo que tienes
<cryevil93> Correcto, clonezilla es muy util para volcar imagenes a clientes por via red
<cryevil93> Por cierto como le va a ubuntu ?
<cryevil93> No la uso desde 12.04
<Voidvoid> buenisimo
<Voidvoid> tenia miedo de q me borrara todo
<Bradford|Away> '-'
<mimecar> Voidvoid, si lo usas bien no te borrará nada
<mimecar> si restauras una imagen en tu disco externo si lo hará
<cryevil93> Ademas es sencillo de usar
<Voidvoid> es solamente hacer una imagen de un ubuntu a un externo :)
<cryevil93> Mimecar te conozco ?
<Voidvoid> perfecto ahora lo hago
<Voidvoid> espero q no se rompa el linux
<mimecar> no se si me conoces :p
<cryevil93> Coño si
<mimecar> Voidvoid, busca algún tutorial de Clonezilla, no lo uses sin saber usarlo
<cryevil93> Yo fui el que  empezo cpn linux en 2010
<Voidvoid> mimecar ya mire como hacer la imagen pero tenia miedo de q me borrara todo
<mimecar> guarda una copia de los datos importantes antes
<Voidvoid> si ... espero q no me arruine nada :)
<mimecar> depende de lo que hagas
<mimecar> puede que no pase nada o que te quedes sin algún disco
<wicope> Hola. Me gustaría ver los logs cuando el equipo se apaga. Es decir se apaga se pone la pantalla en negro y no veo nada, despues no se apaga bien y tengo que pulsar el botón de encendido unos segundos. Me gustaría ver donde se queda pillado, que proceso es el culpable y porqué, entonces no se dónde mirar /var/log/ ? Gracias
<lubuntu-user> aqui encontré la solucion: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/168475#.U2fiDvmBOno
<lubuntu-user> lo que dice ivan castillo
<lubuntu-user> les pregunto... que hace update-initramfs?
<wicope> man update-initramfs
<wicope> man man
<wicope> update-initramfs - generate an initramfs image .. ahora ve a la wikipedia y lee sobre: initramfs image
<lubuntu-user> gracias
<lubuntu-user> en realidad la solucion fue instalar nvidia-173
<z4sk4> alguien sabe alguna tool para introducir una fotografia en el fondo de las paginas de un .pdf por comando?
<z4sk4> o para agregar footer
<ailan> me deben disculpar pero tengo un problema con logiarme en mi maquina y no se a quien preguntarle y la internet que tengo no es mucha
<ailan> hola alguien lee esto?
<mimecar> no has dicho el problema
<ailan> mi problema es que cuando me logueo no entra a mi seccion, o sea que vuelve a pedir user y contra
<ailan> ahora estoy dentro por root
<ailan> uso wattos r6
<ailan> con entorno lxde
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo
<ailan> por la consola si me logueo sin problema
<ailan> voy
<mimecar> no conozco wattos (recuerda que este canal es para Ubuntu)
<ailan> ya lo hice y tampoco lo deja entrar
<ailan> wattos es ubuntu 12.04.04 creo o .1
<wicope> hola. buenas. http://pastebin.com/5UfpvAVs la duda es ¿ 10.0.1.0 tiene que estar en el mismo rango 192.168.X.X para que tenga internet ? Gracias
<wicope> tail /var/log/auth.log mira por mirar que te dice
<ailan>  wicope lo de revisar auth.log es para mi?
<datosfresia> hola
<datosfresia> mirad
<datosfresia> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/clipgrab-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<zerick> ailan, depende, haz actualizado tu OS ? ó haz estado jugando con la confg de tu administrador de sesión ?
<ailan> no lo creo
<ailan> solo cambie la config del kdewallet lo cual no debe tener nada que ver
<ailan> ademas me puedo loguiar por la consola
<datosfresia> por qué aparece este error? sabe alguien
<datosfresia> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/clipgrab-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<zerick> ailan, tu problema no es el usuario es por como te logueas, generalmente se debe a eso, trata de arrancar gdm manualmente
<ailan> creo que nacesito algo mas de claridad,
<ailan> recuerda que estoy en mi maquina y que si reinicio me quedo sin red
<ailan> y que estoy logueado como root y que ne la consola no hayproblema
<ailan> en la consola cuando iniciaba antes de loguearme como root y me logueaba con mi user me mostraba cada cierto tiempo un mensaje
<ailan> el cual dejo de mostrarse cuando me loguie como root
<ivedci89> ailan: se fue?
<ivedci89> ok ok
<ailan> no me voy hasta dentro de una hora que se ma acaba la conexion
<chulis> hola como puedo hibernar en ubuntu?
<chulis> no spsrece ls opcion de hibernar
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-06
<DavidMiguel07> Saludos Ubunteros
 * x-mint  buenas!!
<veritto> hola
<veritto> quiero recuperar el grub y estoy siguiendo un tutorial, pero no funciona los comandos sudo mount --bind /sev /mnt/dev
<veritto> el directorio de destino no existe
<veritto> podrían ayudarme?
<veritto> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<x-mint> primero con fdisk
<x-mint> fdisk -l
<veritto> si ya lo hice
<veritto> ya hice el mount de la partición en linux
<veritto> con mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<veritto> eso funciona bien, pero lo siguiente no funciona :/
<veritto> estoy usando un live cd de ubuntu 9.10
<x-mint> como root -> grub-install --boot-directory=/boot/ --recheck /dev/sda
<veritto> sudo grub-install?
<x-mint> sip
<veritto> y luego?
<x-mint> sda seria sda3
<veritto> es que es en esta misma pc y debo reiniciar :S
<x-mint> pero lo tienes que hacer desde un usb
<veritto> ah ok, primero installo grub-install y luego los pasos para recuperar el grub
<x-mint> una live
<veritto> no sirve mi live cd?
<x-mint> si
<x-mint> si
<x-mint> es lo mismo
<veritto> entonces ya no uso un usb?
<x-mint> da igual
<x-mint> es que creias que estabas en el sistema
<veritto> sucede que con la version de live cd, no puedo ni instalar xchat
<veritto> creo que ya no tiene soporte
<veritto> voy a intentarlo entonces
<veritto> gracias
<chulis> tengo ubuntu iniciado con gnome flashback (compiz) y cuando minimizo un programa me desaparece
<chulis> no se queda en la barra inferior
<chulis> por que no se queda minimizado en la barra?
<usuario> solicito su colaboracion para poder configurar impresora en ubuntu 12.10
<Karcelona> Buenas a todas/os!
<Karcelona> Alguien tiene idea de como reproducir un CD de musica en Gmusicbrowser??? XD
<Karcelona> Nadie usa Gmusicbrowser ?
<GridCube> Karcelona, yo lo he usado
<GridCube> !pregunta | Karcelona
<kubot> Karcelona: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Karcelona> ok kubot. GridCube (o cualquiera que pueda saber), ¿sabes como puedo reproducir un CD de musica con Gmusicbrowser? También estaría bien poder pasar ese mismo CD de música a formato mp3
<GridCube> Karcelona, el reproductor de  de cd de xubuntu es parole
<GridCube> gmb es un gestor de musica que tengas en tu sistema
<Karcelona> GridCube: es que Parole me dice lo siguiente: Error en el motor de GStreamer - Could not handle CDDA URI
<Karcelona> GridCube, alguna idea de que puede ser?
<GridCube> seh, parole en ubuntu tiene un problema que no agarra los driver correctamente a veces
<GridCube> asumo que ya inslataste los restricted extras
<Karcelona> sí
<Karcelona> GridCube, parece que aquí "http://list-archives.org/2014/04/18/xubuntu-users-lists-ubuntu-com/playing-cd-in-14-04/f/2548077709" también comentan sobre el problema, pero la única solución, por lo que entiendo, es instalar el reproductor que usa Ubuntu...
<GridCube> Karcelona, vlc, smplayer, audacious, todos son opciones, pero hay una forma de hacer que parole ande bien, dejame que la encuentro que tenia el link en algun lugar
<Karcelona> GridCube, encontraste algo?
<GridCube> Karcelona, me dijeron que hay un problema con parole por que gstreamer1.0-pulseaudio no está instalado y por eso no autoreproduce a veces
<GridCube> fijate si tratas de instalar ese paquete que pasa
<GridCube> pero igual, si te da mucho lio probá usar audacious
<Karcelona> Gracias GridCube. Voy a probar
<Karcelona> bueno, me despido. Un placer pasar por aquí
<Karcelona> hasta otra!
<neroxa> hola sala
<neroxa> quien puede ayudarme
<neroxa> tengo un problema con la resolucion del genome 3 luego de actualizar a ubuntu 14.04
<GridCube> !pregunta | neroxa
<kubot> neroxa: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<GridCube> P:
<neroxa> engo un problema con la resolucion del genome 3 luego de actualizar a ubuntu 14.04
<neroxa> hola sala necesito ayuda porfavor
<neroxa> alguien responda
<MrTulias> ¿Cual es el problema? La resolución se puede cambiar a veces desde el menú de configuración, en pantalla
<neroxa> hola
<neroxa> el tema es el siguiente
<neroxa> en la configuracion de monitor me aprece la resolicuon la correcta pero el monitor aprece como si fuera de 7 pulgadas y el mio es de 32
<neroxa> el entorno de ubuntu se ve gigante mientras que el chrome navegando se ve bien
<neroxa> el inicio de secion tambien se ve bien
<neroxa> solucion?
<neroxa> :)
<MrTulias> Ahora un poco de paciencia a ver si alguien que sepa de tu problema lo lee y te responde
<neroxa> dale
<neroxa> gracias
<mimecar> neroxa, si quieres respuestas tienes que preguntar en el canal
<MarioMey> Buenos días, gente.
<MarioMey> ¿Dónde se guarda (archivos) la configuración de dconf?
<MarioMey> Tengo una partición de la que quiero sacar unos atajos de teclado... y no puedo bootear desde ahí.
<MarioMey> Tampoco quiero usar chroot
<MarioMey> Mh... ¿puede que estén en binario?
<MarioMey> Mmhh... me parece que sí. "They first migrated from the traditional unix configs (one text files  for each app, each with their own format) to a standard tree of XML  files, managed by gconf. In recent times, as almost no one edited those  XML files directly and the performance problems of reading and parsing  MANY files, they migrated to a binary format by migrating from gconf to  dconf." Bueno, me olvido. Gracias igual.
<P1ro> Alguien me puede ayudar a crear un script de bash ?
<guampa> P1ro: pregunta en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<nmid00> si o aun programador :D
<nmid00> o a un manual
<NaN> ola chicos
<NaN> alguien sabe cómo puedo hacer realmente transparente mi consola? (transparente y no que simule ser transparente poniendo la imagen de fondo)
<guampa> que consola usas?
<NaN> gnome
<guampa> estas usando gnome shell y gnome-terminal?
<NaN1> guampa: sí,gnome-terminal
<guampa> NaN1: fijate en la terminal, que te devuelve el comando "glxinfo | grep -i renderer"
<NaN1> guampa: no tengo glxinfo
<guampa> instala el paquete mesa-utils, ahi esta ese comando
<NaN1> guampa:  GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent, GLX_MESA_query_renderer, OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.4, 128 bits)
<P1ro> gracias guampa
<guampa> NaN1: deberia andar
<NaN1> guampa:  pues no, y ya intenté esto >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/74114/how-to-make-terminal-semi-transparent
<guampa> no se mucho de gnome shell, tal vez deshabilita la composicion cuando usas llvmpipe
<guampa> tal vez alguien que sepa mas de eso te pueda ayudar
<guampa> que placa de video usas?
<NaN1> no estoy seguro, estoy sobre VM
<guampa> ah, es un VM?
<NaN1> virtual box
<nmid00> :D
<guampa> NaN1: intenta ver si podes darle video gl al VM
<NaN1> nunca me ha ido bien pimpeando mi consola en linux u_u
<guampa> ps es de lo mas simple, siempre y cuando tengas composicion de video
<guampa> y eso depende de que tengas en materia de hardware de video
<guampa> si en un VM no configuras algo que ofrezca un hw acelerado al VM, no tendras composicion, debo decir que llvm, el renderer que estas usando si proporciona los medios para composicion
<guampa> lo hace usando el cpu en vez de la placa de video, y puede ser mas lento. pero por algun motivo tu manejador de ventanas no esta usando composicion de todas maneras
<NaN1> alguna opción para configurar el manejador de ventanas?
<guampa> de ese wm se poco, tal vez otro te pueda decir
<guampa> como mucho te puedo decir que si detecta otro renderer que identifique como "gpu acelerado" es probable que si habilite la composicion
<guampa> y ahi tendrias transparencia real
<guampa> por eso te decia que intentes que el VM use algun gpu virtual que ofrezca eso
<guampa> pero tampoco uso virtualbox hace mucho asi que ... :)
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-07
<gabriel_> Hola. Quería saber si alguien sabe como elaborar una base de datos con talleres y cursos y a partir de ahí generar un curriculum para imprimir o por donde investigar.
<^Machista^> ja, deberia aprender c/c++ y luego de saber algo de programacion se puede hacer una base de datos simple
<gabriel_> Hace falta programar en C o C++, no hay alguna opción más simple?
<gabriel_> digo, algún tipo de interrelación entre writer y el de base de datos de libreoffice?
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> una pregunta
<P1ro> hola roger_35 pregunte!
<roger_35> alguien sabe si existe como antes habia una aplicacion en la barra de tarea donde uno podia configurar el clima de su ciudad?
<roger_35> o si existe como algo como en el windows
<roger_35> un witget? para saber el clima
<roger_35> estoy en lubuntu 14 ahce bocha q no uso linux
<roger_35> tengo instalado gnome tmb
<P1ro> roger_35: http://www.noobslab.com/2013/01/install-my-weather-indicator-in-ubuntu.html
<roger_35> gracias plro sos muy amable
<roger_35> P1ro,
<P1ro> roger_35 a la orden :D
<NaN> alo chicos, alguien sabe cómo se deshabilitar la opción de cambio de wallpaper cada cierto tiempo?
<ivedci89> alguien con experiencia en wine?
<^Machista^> que es wine?
<^Machista^> sera un vino?  porque si es asi ... yo tengo poca experincia con el licor
<^Machista^> a penas lo uso para dominar las emociones de las feminas
<arik> ivedci89: Qué querés saber de wine? No soy muy ducho, pero por ahí te puedo ayudar.
<arik> ^Machista^: Wine es un layer que permite ejecutar aplicaciones de windows en linux, para decirlo cortito. (Qué feo nick...)
<^Machista^> mi nick es fenomenal
<^Machista^> yo soy feo
<ivedci89> arik: es para poder usar movie maker
<^Machista^> bueno. linux tiene una excelente herramienta, facil de usar y muy veloz .. llamada --Avidemux--
<^Machista^> y si la cosa es mas especializada puede usar --Cinelarra--
<arik> También pitivi u openshot
<arik> ivedci89: Según wineHQ no funciona Movie Maker con wine. https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=6183
<^Machista^> no le veo caso a instalar una aplicacion windows cuando el software libre tienes otra aplicacion que hace lo mismo
<^Machista^> y con las mismas o mejores prestaciones
<ivedci89> estoy  probando openshot y me ha costado un poco porque nunca use un programa de estos... pero bueno, parece muy bueno!
<ivedci89> a mi hermana le gusta mas el gimp que photoshop unque su puta profe le exige los software propietarios
<arik> ivedci89: si le exige software privativo que le pague las licencias ella.
<^Machista^> a mi mejor me envias a la profe puta.
<ivedci89> Muy buena idea arik
<ivedci89> ya le dije
<m4v> por favor moderen el lenguaje en el canal.
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<chulis> hola no me gusta mucho el entorno gráfico de ubuntu en cambio me gustó mucho gnome3.4.2 que viene con debian ¿se lo podria instalar a ubuntu o daría problemas?
<juan_> buenas
<el_toche> buenas telecable
<juan_> a ver si alguien puede echarme una mano con esto: cada vez que cambio de ventana en gnome, me cambia el layout de teclado a ingles desde alguna de las ultimas actualizaciones en 14.04.... alguien sabe como arreglarlo?
<el_toche> podrías eliminarlo de las opciones
<el_toche> en unity está en ajustes del sistema, entrada text
<juan_> ya probe, pero no hace mucho caso, en el icono de la barra pone ES y cada vez que lo pulso lo cambia pero luego vuelve al ingles
<juan_> un poco raro...
<truenhero_> ot alguien me puede ayudar con ecuaciones?
<chulis> hola se me ha instalado kubuntu en ingles ¿como lo puedo pasar a español?
<GridCube> chulis, fijate en el area de configuración de kubuntu,debes tener un modulo que se llama lenguage localization o algo asi
<GridCube> suele tener una banderita azul y unplanetita
<GridCube> busca el lenguaje que queres, despues sali de la sesión y cuando vuelvas a cargar tu sesión elegi que esté en español
<plops> buenas
<chulis> muchas gracias GridCube
<nmid00> heeeee
<xubuntu232> hola,tengo un problem con mi escritorio desde que actualize a la version 14.04, no puedo poner imagen wallpaper ni tampoco iconos de acceso directo, ademas no me aparece el menu del boton derecho del raton, y no puedo hacer ninguna configuracion porque no  aparece en las configuraciones
<mimecar> si creas un usuario nuevo te pasa lo mismo?
<chulis> hola alguien por aqui puede cambiar el brillo de pantalla en portatil?
<chulis> en kubuntu no hay terminal root? solo la normal? es que quiero mover carpetas de sitio y no me deja hacer nada
<xubuntu631> hola soy el que tenia un problema con el escritorio, probe en otro usuario y sigue igual
<plops> Hola
<mimecar> has creado un usuario nuevo ahora?
<anoko> chulis: el root se hace con sudo
<mimecar> sudo no puede ir con una aplicación gráfica
<anoko> si que puede
<MrTulias> gksudo
<mimecar> anoko, se puede
<mimecar> y cuando dejes mal los permisos en la carpeta del usuario hablamos
<anoko> depende lo que hagas, el ha dicho mover carpetas de sitio
<anoko> nada de aplicaciones gráficas
<mimecar> raro sería que moviera las carpetas usando la consola
<mimecar> xubuntu631, instala xubuntu-desktop
<anoko> bueno, yo me refería a eso
<chulis> si ya se que se hace con sudo pero yo lo que busco es el terminal root osea la consola
<chulis> como hago para que el sistema me deje mover carpetas?
<mimecar> sudo mv ruta1 ruta2
<mimecar> o sudo mc
<anoko> sudo mv /origen /destino
<chulis> con otras distro habira la consola root y listo pero en kubuntu no viene...
<anoko> es el mismo fin
<chulis> es que al poner las rutas me lio
<chulis> siempre me sale mal
<mimecar> te lias?
<mimecar> sólo tienes que poner sudo delante
<anoko> qué quieres mover?
<anoko> y a donde
<chulis> si pero las rutas las pongo mal
<mimecar> eso no es problema de tener una consola de root
<chulis> quiero copiar mover el home
<chulis> y ponerlo en mi sistema
<mimecar> estas seguro que quieres hacer eso?
<chulis> por?
<anoko> y para qué?
<mimecar> el /home no cuenta como "mover unas carpetas"
<chulis> en el home no se guardan las configuraciones?
<anoko> puedes moverlo pero para qué?
<mimecar> sí, pero no es tan simple como mover una carpeta
<chulis> porque acabo de poner el sistema en limpio
<anoko> si usas dropbox puedes hacer enlaces simbólicos
<anoko> si es lo que buscas
<chulis> tonces que sentido tiene hacer copia de seguridad del home?
<mimecar> ...
<anoko> tiene sentido
<anoko> pero no das detalles
<mimecar> haz un resumen de lo que quieres hacer
<chulis> bueno y copiar una carpeta de una particion
<chulis> y pegarla en una carpeta del sistema?
<anoko> lo que ha dicho mimecar, haz un breve resumen
<chulis> a ver
<chulis> acabo de instalar kubuntu
<chulis> y tengo guardado el home del kubuntu anterior
<chulis> osea reinstalé
<mimecar> copia los datos en el nuevo
<mimecar> no necesitas permisos de root para hacer eso
<chulis> no el home entero?
<anoko> no hace falta
<mimecar> no
<chulis> en cualquier caso no me deja
<chulis> me imagino que por los permisos
<anoko> donde tienes ese home
<mimecar> no es por los permisos
<chulis> antes abria el terminal root y ya hacia lo que queria
<mimecar> cómo estás haciendo la copia
<mimecar> chulis, haz la copia como root
<mimecar> y te quedará TODO como root
<chulis> el home esta en la particion donde tengo el windows
<mimecar> abre esa carpeta y copia los archivos de datos a tu carpeta de usuario
<anoko> abre dolphin
<mimecar> con el usuario normal
<anoko> como root
<anoko> haz las operaciones
<mimecar> anoko, eso es peligroso
<anoko> si sigue las instrucciones no
<chulis> es peligroso abrir como root?
<mimecar> una aplicación gráfica sí
<chulis> peligro por que?
<anoko> haces un sudo chown -R $USER a la carpeta y listo
<mimecar> dejas mal los permisos
<anoko> pero lo solucionas con chown
<chulis> pero por que es peligroso?
<mimecar> chulis, puedes quedarte sin poder iniciar sesión en tu usuario
<mimecar> si tienes que copiar algo como root a tu home
<mimecar> algo tienes mal si no te deja hacerlo con el usuario normal
<chulis> yo lo hago graficamente
<chulis> no se usar la consola
<chulis> derecho copiar
<chulis> y luego pegar
<chulis> pero no me da opcion de pegar
<chulis> ni siquiera desde el pen usb
<mimecar> en tu carpeta de usuario puedes crear una carpeta?
<chulis> supongo pero no me deja mover nada
<mimecar> comprueba si puedes crear una carpeta vacía en la carpeta de tu usuario
<chulis> pero me suena que en otra distro abria la consola de root y ya hacia lo que me daba la gana
<mimecar> ok, sigo con otras cosas
<chulis> pero en kubunto no aparece esa opcion
<chulis> no se si me explico
<mimecar> lo mismo que hacías en la otra distro
<mimecar> añade sudo antes
<mimecar> y tienes lo mismo
<chulis> pero antes no tenia que poner la ruta
<mimecar> el comando es el mismo
<chulis> bueno como seria copiar una carpeta y ubicarla en otra?
<chulis> sudo y que mas?
<mimecar> ya has comprobado si puedes crear una carpeta en tu /home ?
<chulis> voy a ver...
<chulis> si deja
<mimecar> ve a la carpeta que contiene el home antigua y copia sólo la carpeta de Descargas
<mimecar> y pegas la carpeta dentro de la carpeta que acabas de crear
<chulis> ya ahora si
<chulis> es que salian muchas opciones
<chulis> la que me interesaba era "pegar una carpeta"
<mimecar> ahora te ha dejado copiar la carpeta?
<chulis> prefiero las distros mas sencillitas esta para mi viene muy cargada
<chulis> si
<mimecar> si te funciona no tienen ningún problema con los permisos
<mimecar> haz lo mismo para el resto de los datos, alguans carpetas no las podrás copiar como .gvfs
<chulis> vale muchas gracas mimecar
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> Mi novia está teniendo un problemín con su notebook Acer, con un Ubuntu 12.04 que le instalé hace un tiempo.
<MarioMey> Pasan dos cosas raras... y, según ella, están relacionadas.
<anoko> MarioMey: dispara
<MarioMey> Por un lado, en el borde superior, aparecen unas lineas cortitas blancas o negras o titilantes. A veces, se forma una linea gruesa negra, pero no es el monitor, porque, maximizando algo o matando a gnome-panel, se vuelve a ver bien.
<anoko> MarioMey: puedes pasar una captura?
<MarioMey> Si fuese hardware... bueno, tampoco es tan molesto (es usuaria básica).
<mimecar> MarioMey, estas usando gnome-panel en Unity?
<MarioMey> Sí, le instalé gnome-shell para usar Gnome Classic (sin efectos).
<MarioMey> También lo usaba en mi computadora.
<mimecar> ¿aparece el problema si usas sólo Unity?
<Israphel2> cual GPU?
<Israphel2> con nvidia pueden pasar esas "rayas"
<MarioMey> No usa Unity.
<mimecar> ya
<MarioMey> Tiene una ATI de gráfica.
<mimecar> pero tienes ahora una combinación un poco extraña con gnome-shell y gnome-panel
<MarioMey> Pero, según ella, cuando sucede eso... aparece el segundo error, que es el más importante y molesto.
<Israphel2> con el driver libre?
<MarioMey> Abre firefox, intenta escribir algo... PLUM: SE SALE DE LA SESIÓN.
<MarioMey> No, le instalé el privativo.
<plops> MarioMey: ???
<Israphel2> leiste logs de Xorg despues de esos "crash" ?
<MarioMey> No usa 3D, pero los videos se veían raros.
<mimecar> abre una consola, lanza firefox desde la consola y pega el texto en pastebin
<Israphel2> el driver privativo en una ati muy nueva o muy vieja?
<Israphel2> ah pero dijo sesion, de firefox o de ubuntu?
<MarioMey> Sesión de uBUNTU.
<Israphel2> entonces hay que ver los logs de xorg o del gdm/lightdm
<Israphel2> pero yo apunto el problema a ati
<Israphel2> deberias probar el Live del 14.04 con el driver libre y repetir esas situaciones
<MarioMey> anoko: Aspire 5253
 * xoan buenas
<Israphel2> y si no va a usar unity ni usar efectos, tal vez la pase mejor en Xubuntu
<MarioMey> No quiero instalar otra distro, no por ahora.
<MarioMey> Antes no lo hacía, eh.
<Israphel2> es la misma pero con XFCE
<MarioMey> Y no actulicé drivers.
<Israphel2> yo digo porque si no vas a usar unity ni compiz, y "gnome fallback" es la cronica de una muerte anunciada
<Israphel2> y el Mesa de Trusty está muy actualizado
<MarioMey> Bueno, tendría que probar instalar la 14.04...
<Israphel2> no digo cambiar ya, pero el Live te puede ayudar a descartar problemas de hardware
<MarioMey> Y ponerle Fallback.
<Israphel2> sin instalar
<MarioMey> Ella no va a querer cambiar de escritorio.
<Israphel2> si se repite la situacion, podemos culpar al hardware
<Israphel2> si se soluciona, podemos culpar al driver
<MarioMey> (Flashback)
<Israphel2> es fallback
<MarioMey> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/how-to-install-and-tweak-gnome.html?m=1
<Israphel2> gnome fallback tiene muchas falencias
<MarioMey> Israphel al menos, yo tengo Flashback.
<anoko> y por qué no pones una instalación mínima con mate?
<Israphel2> flashback suena a "recuerdo"
<MarioMey> Sí ya se.
<Israphel2> mate es otra opcion
<anoko> es igual que gnome 2
<Israphel2> pero no tiene los años de desarrollo de xfce
<Israphel2> o Cinnamon, es el escritorio para novias.
<anoko> pues mate funciona bien
<MarioMey> anoko: quiero ser educado... así que voy a intentar decirlo así "por el momento, prefiero que no me recomienden OTRA distro, porque quiero ver si lo puedo solucionar o saber, al menos , que es hardware".
<Israphel2> pero no hablamos de distros, sino de entornos
<Israphel2> haz la prueba con el live y luego seguimos
<MarioMey> Bueno, como dije antes, si andaba bien con el Classic, debería seguir funcionando bien.
<Israphel2> porque si es una falla de hardware no vamos a seguir dando vueltas
<anoko> bueno nosotros te recomendamos, no es cuestión de educación :)
<MarioMey> Sí, tendría que probar con el Live.
<Israphel2> "andaba" pero el classic se abandona dia tras dias
<MarioMey> Sí, anoko, les agradezco igual.
<Israphel2> no hay que apegarse mucho porque su destino es morir
<anoko> de todas formas em fallback no es puro
<MarioMey> Mirá, en la situación familiar en la que estamos, si le cambio de lugar una cacerola, se arma un lío terrible. Imaginate cambiarle de entorno.
<anoko> de poco sirve
<MarioMey> (familiar y de pareja)
<anoko> pero dices que usabas el gnome panel
<anoko> no?
<MarioMey> Sí, la barra abajo y arriba.
<anoko> pues mate es eso
<anoko> no va a notar nada xd
<MarioMey> Sí, lo se.
<MarioMey> Tenés razón.
<MarioMey> El tema es que no lo hace siempre...
<anoko> creo que seria la mejor opcion no sé
<MarioMey> Voy a ver si lo logro reproducir el error.
<MarioMey> Reboot.
<MarioMey> (estoy con la mía, acá)
<Israphel2> yo no estaria con una mujer asi
<anoko> lol
<Israphel2> histéricas abstenerse
<Israphel2> yo le dije
<Israphel2> vas a usar manjaro con cinnamon porque me da menos trabajo a mi, ok?
<Israphel2> ok
<MarioMey> Tenemos una hija.
<mimecar> recordar que los logs son públicos
<Israphel2> con mas razon
<MarioMey> Las cosas son diferentes cunado uno tiene una hija...
<MarioMey> Al menos, lo que elijo vivir.
<Israphel2> que aprenda a convivir
<MarioMey> Es un poquito más complicado que eso.
<Israphel2> no puedo aceptar las locuras femeninas como algo complicado
<Israphel2> tienen que vivir con más calma
<mimecar> ir acabando el offtopic
<Israphel2> está relacionado al problema
<Israphel2> pensalo por este lado: cuando no haya ningun DE con el "doble panel"?
<Israphel2> que hacemos?
<mimecar> estaba relacionado hasta "no puede cambiar de escritorio"
<MarioMey> Bueno, voy a probar apagar y prender... hasta que lo haga.
<MarioMey> Y veo si hacemos un log para ver qué onda.
<Israphel2> te esperamos
<MarioMey> También pasa que no quiero/puedo usar mucho de mi tiempo en eso.
<Israphel2> ah por eso inventaron manjaro para novios ocupados
<MarioMey> No quiero ponerme a probar cosas.
<MarioMey> Por eso, vamos a ver qué dice el log... si ustedes me guían.
<Israphel2> ok bueno ya
<Israphel2> pasá los finales de los logs de xorg
<Israphel2> o lo que sientas que es feo
<MarioMey> Booteó, pero no está el error
<MarioMey> Ninguno de los dos.
<MarioMey> ¿Hablé del segundo, el más importante?
<MarioMey> Sale de la sesión, así porque sí.
<MarioMey> Y, después, no lo hace más.
<MarioMey> Sólo una vez lo hace.
<Israphel2> eso dijiste que pasaba con firefox
<Israphel2> seguimos hablando del 12 no?
<MarioMey> En realidad, es porque ella usa el FireFox... la mayoría de las veces.
<MarioMey> Sí.
<MarioMey> La misma computadora.
<Israphel2> bueno e inmediatamente despues del cierre de sesion, viste los logs?
<MarioMey> No, es que no lo está haciendo ahora.
<MarioMey> Cuanod lo haga, vuelvo.
<MarioMey> Gracias, desde ya.
<Israphel2> pregunta extra: la acer no tiene problemas de temperatura?
<MarioMey> No.
<MarioMey> La mierda con problemas de temperatura es mi f*cking notebook HP, que le tuve que hacer un reballing en febrero... y se volvió a joder hace un mes, aproximadamente.
<MarioMey> Ya no la voy a arreglar.
<Israphel2> por eso no hay que comprar hp
<plops> MarioMey: Israphel2: Los HP, tienen problemas de temparatura.
<plops> MarioMey: Lo mejor, que se puede hacer, es mantanerlo limpio (PC) y utlizarlo en superficies, que no reflecten el calor, como madera.
<DELLtraM> nas o/
<numemires> hola
<zmi> buenas, he instalado ubuntu 12.04 el que trae linuxcnc, no he encontrado la manera de conectar internet, ni wifi, ni por cable y ademas los grafico y la resolucion parace no ser correcta que podria hacer??
<chulis> alguien  usa kubuntu por aqui?
<zmi> chulis tu sabes como puedo solucionar problemas cn los controladores de internet
<chulis> buff yo ni idea yo suelo tirar mucho de google o del chat cuando tengo dudas
<zmi> tengo todo el da en esto con video en youtube y nada, todo lo que consigo en google no funciona
<zmi> quien puede explicarme como solucionar problemas con tarjeta de video y de internet
<zmi> problemas con tarjeta de red quien conoce sobre esto, no se conecta por nada
<str_> tengo un problema, tengo una grafica amd 6970 y he detectado problemas de temperatura, pero si edito el grub en la entrada del ultimo kernel  en el apartado linux añadiendo "radeon.dpm=1"consigo bajar la temperatura 16 grados el problema esta en que con cada actualizacion del kernel se actualiza el grub pierdo mi configuración y tengo que añadir manualmente la linea de nuevo
<str_> uso el driver libre
<str_> es posible hacer que se agregue con cualquier actualización de grub?
<guampa> str_: si, edita el archivo /etc/default/grub
<str_> pero así añadiría solo al ultimo kernel instalado, si hubiese un nuevo kernel ¿se agregaria?
<str_> es decir si se actualizase
<str_> perdon
<str_> acabo de abrir el archivo
<str_> xD
<str_> gracias
<guampa> agregalo a la cadena de GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, y es que con grub2 no sirve editar /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<guampa> tenes que editar este archivo o bien alguno en /etc/grub.d
<str_> perfecto
<str_> está
<str_> yo y mi grafica te lo agradecemos xD
<guampa> heh, buenisimo
<MarioMey> Gente, todos con los que hablé hoy a la tarde no están... así que tendría que preguntarles a ustedes.
<MarioMey> Tengo un problema en la máquina y me dijeron que consiga los logs de cuando se cuelga.
<MarioMey> Se cierra la sesión sola.
<MarioMey> Enttonces, entro a la sesión... ¿y qué log veo?
<MarioMey> Ya está, ya los guardé. Mañana hablo con los que hablé hoy, mostrándoselos.
<xubuntu381> hola que tal, hace poco añadiendo y quitando items a la barra de tareas observe que al quitar y volver a poner el area de notificaciones ya no volvio a aparecer el icono de la bateria y el de la red, eh buscado solucion por la internet pero ninguna de las soluciones funcionan u.u
<xubuntu576> hola se desaparecio el icono de red en mi area de notificaciones, y al entrar al menu de red no me aparece la pestaña de conexiones, alguien me puede ayudar?
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-08
<nnico> hola! alguien podria explicarme porque al cambiar la contraseña del usuario por terminal se cambia la contraseña de root tambien?
<nnico> no tendria que ser independiente?
<arik> nnico: Son independientes.
<arik> nnico: Pero en Ubuntu el usuario root no tiene contraseña definida.
<cousteau> bueno, si nnico estuviera aquí, y por si alguien más se lo pregunta:  cuando haces `sudo` no te pide la contraseña de root, te pide la tuya
<arik> nnico: eso que dijo cousteau
<arik> la configuración de sudo está hecha para pedir la del usuario y no la del root. De hecho, el root no tiene contraseña.
<cousteau> si hicieras `su root` o `su pepito` te pediría la de root o la de pepito, pero `sudo` te pide la tuya y sólo funciona si eres admin
<cousteau> arik, nnico ha salido
<arik> ahh changos! Gracias!
<xubuntu897> hola, en mi configuracion de red no me aparece la pestaña de conexiones
<xubuntu897> hola, en mi configuracion de red no me aparece la pestaña de conexiones
<Locke2002> en Ubuntu, `su root` no es posible porque root no tiene contraseña?
<Locke2002> jaja, 4 horas despues... soy estupido...
<Artemis3> sudo -i
<Locke2002> gracias :)
<xubuntu890> hola, no me aparece la pestaña de conexiones en el menu de configuracion de red, ya lo busque en editor de configuraciones y no sale para habilitarla o no habilitarla, alguien me puede decir un comando de terminal para instalar otravez el  networkmanager?
<xubuntu890> hola, no me aparece la pestaña de conexiones en el menu de configuracion de red, ya lo busque en editor de configuraciones y no sale para habilitarla o no habilitarla, alguien me puede decir un comando de terminal para instalar otravez el  networkmanager?
 * xoan buenas
<ramrebol> Hola. Tengo xubuntu 14.04 y cuando cierro la tapa del laptop y vuelvo a abrir aparece la ventana de login para poner la clave, y al iniciar sesion la pantalla queda negra. Como puedo arreglar esto? no pillo solucion en google.
<Lopulus> hola gente... en una particion tengo Xubuntu y algunos programas, como librecad, las palabras de las pestañas me aparecen con simbolos en lugar de letras.... Se puede solucionar eso?
<Lopulus> hola gente... en una particion tengo Xubuntu y algunos programas, como librecad, las palabras de las pestañas me aparecen con simbolos en lugar de letras.... Se puede solucionar eso?
<ivedci89-desktop> hola hola
<ivedci89-desktop> alguien con experiencia en servidor on ubuntu?
<waflessnet> has tu pregunta y veremos si te podemos ayudar
<waflessnet> ivedci89-desktop,
<ivedci89-desktop> waflessnet: necesitaría saber cada vez que alguien se conecta a mi pc por cualquier metodo ya sea http o ssh o vnc... oi sea cada vez que mi pc recibe una "peticion"
<ivedci89-desktop> en lo posible, que cada vez que haya una peticion quede registrado o se ejecute un comando tipo shell para dejarlo registrado
<waflessnet> ivedci89-desktop, iptables
<ivedci89-desktop> iptables es como un firewall o algo bastante diferente?
<guampa> ivedci89-desktop: para registrar conexiones iptables, y si es un firewall
<ivedci89-desktop> vale! estoy buscando un poco
<guampa> para logear los comandos usa acct o psacct
<ivedci89-desktop> gracias guampa
<waflessnet> acct que es eso guampa ?
<ivedci89-desktop> buena pregunta
<guampa> un log de actividad por usuario
<guampa> accounting
<waflessnet> exelente no lo conocia , mirare la doc
<ivedci89-desktop> eso viene en ubuntu 14 en control de usuarios esta en modo grafico ja
<guampa> otra cosa que podrias intentar, seria fijar el shell a bash, y exportar como solo lectura las variables de historial, como HISTFILE, etc
<guampa> luego realizas alguna auditoria usando los history files
<guampa> el historial se puede configurar para que no ignore los comandos que empiezan con espacios (normalmente los ignora) etcetc
<guampa> el historial te da mas detalle, pero acct es mas dificil de evadir
<ivedci89-desktop> hice la prueba hace como un año de dejar una maquina virtual con DMZ estuvo más de una semana y nadie le cambio nada siendo que su password era 1234 en todos los servicios
<ivedci89-desktop> !
<ivedci89-desktop> !help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<ramrebol> Hola. Tengo xubuntu 14.04. Todo funciona bien, excepto que cuando suspendo el laptop (por ejemplo: cierro la tapa) luego aparece la ventana de login, y luego de poner mi nombre de usuario y contraseña queda una ventana negra. He buscado en google pero no he dado con la solucion. Alguien puede echarme un cable?
<ramrebol> Creo tener este bug (ya reportado) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736   pero no se como arreglarlo :/
<guampa> ramrebol: por lo que dice en el reporte mientras esperan la solucion lo han arreglado usando xscreensaver o gnome screensaver
<ramrebol> gracias guampa. Voy a ir probando lo que ahi aparece ;)
<ailan> queria gradecerles a todos porque hace dos dias entre aqui con el problema de loguiarme y pude resolverlo gracias a todos ustedes, asi agradecido a la comunidad
<ailan>  queria gradecerles a todos porque hace dos dias entre aqui con el problema de loguiarme y pude resolverlo gracias a todos ustedes, asi agradecido a la comunidad
<dosfin> ¿Algun Argentino que busca trabajo?
<dosfin> ¿o CUALQUIERA que quiera trabajar en Bs.As Argentina?
<mimecar> dosfin, pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<casshern> hola
<casshern> tengo un problema con grub-customizer, lo instalo desde synaptic pero no aparece
<casshern> lo intente desde linea de commandos pero no se pudo. ideas????
<aguitel> como che
<casshern> supuestamente esta instalado pero no aparece en el launcher
<aguitel> usa add ppa
<casshern> ya agregue el repositorio, pero aun asi no funciona, estoy usando xubuntu 14.04 en ubuntu 13.04 no tenia problemas
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-09
<ivedci89-desktop> hola, cómo desinstalo una aplicacion que instale mediante un .deb
<ivedci89-desktop> desde el centro de software
<jgee> ivedci89-desktop: con apt-get o aptitude, como si la hubieras instalado sin el .deb
<ivedci89-desktop> jg gracias!
<hextwisted> Hola a todos, una pregunta hace poco instale xubuntu y tengo la necesidad(curiosidad) de manejar skydrive y googledrive desde mi xubuntu, estuve navegando pero en si no veo nada concreto, por casualidad alguien sabe algun proyecto libre que sirva para hacer conexion con skydrive y google drive(tipo onedrive o algo parecido)
<Juesto> hextwisted: no creo q haya, pero de Google Drive si hay, de los tios de google puedes descargar la version para linux
<Juesto> y onedrive no se.
<ivedci89-desktop> [particion ext4 extendida, perdida auxilio] gente estaba por instalar ubuntu en una maquina que tenía windows, asi que hice un backup en otra particion (ext4) que luego usaria como home, desde el liveusb., como el backup tardaría mucho en hacerse más o menos una hora, programé que el sistema se apague en 99minutos con shutdown y me fui a dormir. Hoy por la mañana, instalé (por si fuera necesario por algun programa o motivo) un windows en l
<Juesto> .....
<guampa> ivedci89-desktop: what
<aguitel> wat de el
<Juesto> ivedci89-desktop: Pegalo en http://pasteubuntu.com amigo
<guampa> que lo ponga en el canal mejor, pero completo y ordenado
<Juesto> seguro ni sabe como se usa el irc XD
<ivedci89-desktop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7421819/
<ivedci89-desktop> Juesto:  :-!
<Juesto> Ahora si se puede ayudar, viste
<ivedci89-desktop> guampa:  ahi lo ordené lo que pude
<Juesto> ivedci89-desktop: Sera algun problema de tus discos, estan desconectados o algo?
<ivedci89-desktop> nono
<ivedci89-desktop> es solo un disco
<Juesto> y?
<Juesto> esta conectado y anda?
<guampa> ivedci89-desktop: ok, la proxima si podes ponelo en el canal de todas maneras
<ivedci89-desktop> /dev/sda1 (ntfs) y sí funciona!
<ivedci89-desktop> /dev/sda2 (ext4 particion extendida, aunque ahora ni figura, dice espacio libre)
<guampa> hay gente que no va a ir a leer el link
<aguitel> wad de el is tokin tis men
<guampa> ivedci89-desktop: o sea que a ver si te entiendo
<guampa> 1) programaste un halt, sin saber si el backup iba a estar terminado o no
<guampa> 2) al otro dia, sin verificar si se habia hecho el backup, sobreescribiste el original
<guampa> eso es lo que hiciste?
<ivedci89-desktop> lo del halt es asi... pero no sobrescribí nada...
<guampa> no decis que instalaste un windows en donde estaba el original?
<ivedci89-desktop> [[ntfs][extendida[ext4][swap]]] yo trabajé sobre ntfs con windows al instalar, y de hecho recordando windows me mostro las otras particiones aunque no las conocía.
<guampa> "Hoy por la mañana, instalé (por si fuera necesario) un windows en la vieja particion ntfs"
<ivedci89-desktop> claro! pero el backup estaba en ext4
<guampa> no, el backup no estaba
<guampa> no sabes si se hizo y no lo verificaste
<ivedci89-desktop> suponiendo que la ultima copia no se haya completado, dónde esta la particion y los archivos que puse en las primeras copias
<guampa> cuales primeras copias? en tu paste, que continuamente tengo que ir a ver fuera del canal, hablas solo de una
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno, no lo puse en paste, pero no fue la unica copia que pase al ext4... estaba haciando varias copias todas iban muy bien o sea simplemente movía carpetas de una particion a otra... lo hice varias veces, y la ultima me decia que iba a tardar por eso pregrame el halt
<guampa> ivedci89-desktop: si tenes pastebinit instalado, por favor hace "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit" y pasa el url
<ivedci89-desktop> ohhh no!.... termino el analisis y..."no se encontraron sistemas de archivos en /dev/sda"
<ivedci89-desktop> es on otra maquina de al lado que esta con live no tiene eso instalado guampa
<guampa> tenes internet en el live?
<ivedci89-desktop> no...
<aguitel> wad de el is tokin tis men
<guampa> chutokerabau
<guampa> ok
<guampa> fdisk -l /dev/sda entonces, y decime si lista algo
<aguitel> concuerdo con eso guampa
<guampa> xD
<Juesto> hey amigos
<Juesto> q onda? :)
<ivedci89-desktop> ubuntu 14, no tenia internet, y se mostraba lento en ese equipo, asi que estoy iniciando un lubuntu12.04
<ivedci89-desktop> modo liveusb obvio
<guampa> si tuvieras internet estaria fenomenal
<ivedci89-desktop> esa es la idea
<ivedci89-desktop> lubuntu sí tiene internet en ese equipo guampa
<ivedci89-desktop> el 1204
<Juesto> Ah, sabes algo, nm-applet no funciona correctamente
<Juesto> en 14.04
<ivedci89-desktop> Juesto: qué es el nm applet?
<Juesto> Network manager, el applet de la red
<ivedci89-desktop> ahhhhh de ser por eso entonces!
<Juesto> no quiere aparecer, muy rarito ese tema.
<Juesto> xD
<Juesto> si tenes wifi
<Juesto> es por eso
<ivedci89-desktop> a mi en ese equipo con liveusb 1404 no aparecía ni la ethernet
<Juesto> xd, antispam sera ese?
<guampa> es el antiflood del bot
<Juesto> Arre.
<ivedci89-desktop> fdisk -l /dev/sda
<iec-liveusb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7421967/ guampa Juesto etc..
<guampa> ok, las particiones figuran todas
<guampa> iec-liveusb: pasa la salida de mount
<Juesto> y tambien cat /proc/mounts (es mas preciso)
<iec-liveusb> http://process-641766.webuda.com/2014-05-09-154158_1024x768_scrot.png
<guampa> en el espacio libre es donde estaba la otra particion?
<iec-liveusb> cat... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7421983/
<iec-liveusb> exacto guampa
<iec-liveusb> es rarisimo... jamas habia tenido problemas con  particiones ext4...
<Juesto> O.o
<guampa> no es el sistema de archivos, la info de particiones esta en la tabla de particiones
<iec-liveusb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7421998/
<Juesto> iec-liveusb: en gparted tilda ver -> informacion de dipositivo
<iec-liveusb> guampa:
<iec-liveusb> eso es el mount
<iec-liveusb> me refiero al link
<iec-liveusb> ok Juesto
<Juesto> y que dice ahi?
<Juesto> la tabla de particiones deberia ser msdos (MBR) o gpt, depende
<guampa> yo crearia la particion con fdisk, la data del fs seguramente esta ahi. la montaria read only y sacaria los datos en caso de que no de errores
<guampa> esa operacion no toca los datos de esa area del disco, solo la tabla
<iec-liveusb> http://process-641766.webuda.com/2014-05-09-154828_805x558_scrot.png
<Juesto> mmm
<Juesto> y si prueba ext3?
<Juesto> o ext2? (ese no tiene journaling)
<Juesto> o auditoria.
<Juesto> o sea*
<iec-liveusb> no les entiendo casi nada
<guampa> por ahora hay que asumir que el sistema de archivos existe, solo tocando la tabla
<guampa> lo que no figura es la particion, se puede intentar recrearla manualmente o con gpart ponele
<Juesto> servira la opcion de rescate?
<Juesto> iec-liveusb: uyy
<guampa> iec-liveusb: que importancia tienen los datos? tienen backup en otro lado?
<Juesto> iec-liveusb: podes probar entre regenerar la tabla de particiones o formatear con ext3 o ext2 o otro formato......
<Juesto> esas serian tus opciones....
<Juesto> o volver con ext4.
<guampa> si formatea le queda un sistema de archivos vacio
<Juesto> y bueno, ovbiamente guardando copia de seguridad de los datos antes :)
<Juesto> y ahi recrea todo
<iec-liveusb> los datos tienen la importancia de fotos de una familia entera muy amiga mia guampa ...y otras como musica etc lo normal.
<Juesto> y por supuesto vale la pena anotar los tamaños de las particiones actuales
<iec-liveusb> cómo seria esto de regenerar Juesto???
<Juesto> iec-liveusb: hacer copia de seguridad, anotar el formato, principio y fin de las particiones
<Juesto> y darle a incializar disco o como sea q se llame la opcion
<Juesto> vuelves a crear la tabla de particiones
<Juesto> iec-liveusb: ^
<Juesto> eso si
<Juesto> haz copia primero
<iec-liveusb> ya regreso..._
<Juesto> porque al "reinicializar" el disco perdes todo y no hay vuelta atras (el gparted te lo advierte y al darle click en aceptar, realiza la operacion *inmediatamente*)
<Juesto> a ver....
<iec-liveusb> aqui estoy ^
<iec-liveusb> Juesto:  todo eso que me has dicho se hace con gparted"?
<Juesto> casi todo
<iec-liveusb> Juesto:  sospecho que hacer esto me dejará absolutamente sin datos en el disco
<iec-liveusb> en este momento lo unico importante del disco es NADA. a menos que aparezca por algun metodo la particion ext4 que tenia anoche ahí...
<Juesto> iec-liveusb: Correctamente. ahh
<Juesto> iec-liveusb: Podrias
<Juesto> probar a ponerla otra vez
<Juesto> antes de formatead todo
<Juesto> y anotate
<Juesto> los tamaños de los discos
<Juesto> eso si es importante si deseas tener todo como estaba
<Juesto> iec-liveusb
<iec-liveusb> yo desconozco exactamente el tamaño de ext4 perdida
<Juesto> es el espacio libre
<Juesto> y ademas
<iec-liveusb> nono
<iec-liveusb> no es todo el espacio libre
<Juesto> te digo q anotes las "geometrias" de las demas particiones
<Juesto> de q byte a q byte, etc
<Juesto> osea, propiedades de las particiones
<iec-liveusb> ya que habia dejado unos 35 mas o menos para el futuro / de linux
<Juesto> Ah
<Juesto> XD
<iec-liveusb> pero desconozco las exactitudes de esa particion... solo recuerdo qe puse al final del espacio libre asi quedaria luego [[/][/home]]
<Juesto> ah xd
<Juesto> no importa :P}
<Juesto> pero es buena practica planear :)
<iec-liveusb> he encontrado algunos que le han pasado cosas similares googleando
<iec-liveusb> bueno probare herramientas similares a gparted
<iec-liveusb> una vez me habia pasado algo similar con ntfs y lo pude recuperar
<iec-liveusb> con otras herramientas.
<iec-liveusb> Juesto:  gracias !!! gracias
<Juesto> XD
<Juesto> al final pudistes?
<iec-liveusb> testdisk photorec .... estoy por ese camino
<Juesto> ah bien
<Juesto> y no te olvides  de DD
<iec-liveusb> http://www.esdebian.org/foro/37295/recuperar-datos-particion-ext4-borrada
<Juesto> y ddrescue
<iec-liveusb> ah lo tenia olvidado...
<iec-liveusb> lo instalare en el live tambien gracais
<Juesto> Ah, el gparted tambien tiene para recuperar incluso
<iec-liveusb> si pero no funciono
<Juesto> esta al lado de formatear :P
<iec-liveusb> gparted usa la herramienta gpart
<Juesto> Ah
<Juesto> usa parted
<Juesto> gpart no
<iec-liveusb> y no encontro nada
<Juesto> libparted es lo q usa gpared
<iec-liveusb> parted???
<Juesto> gparted*
<iec-liveusb> a ver...
<Juesto> el "programa"
<Juesto> el gparted viene del parted, y usa libparted y binarios del sistema para realizar sus funciones
<Juesto> iec-liveusb: ^
<iec-liveusb> lo qe te decia era que el programa gparted, usa a otro comando "gpart" para intentar recuperar particiones
<iec-liveusb> gparted funciona bien! solo que mi problema no lo ha solucionado porque excede las funciones de si mismo y gpart
<iec-liveusb> beno ire a photorec y otros...
<iec-liveusb> les comento luego cómo me fue
<guampa> iec-liveusb: si podes hacer una copia del disco entero con dd en otro disco seria lo ideal, podrias trabajar sobre la copia
<guampa> en cuanto a la particion, intenta usar gpart para ver si la detecta
<guampa> puede que aparezca, y sino intenta crearla con fdisk en el espacio libre ese que tenes
<Juesto> eso realizalo con dd :)
<Juesto> el dd es la herramienta mas precisa en cuanto a datos
<Juesto> porque transfirere directo
<Juesto> xd
<iec-liveusb> :-D DD....
<iec-liveusb> jajaja
<guye> buenas noches, una pregunta chicos, cómo puedo hacer para reproducir dvds originales en mi ubuntu 14.04?????
<Juesto> guye: Encriptados dirias, 1) la configuracion de region 2) los *ubuntu-restricted-extras tenes q instalar, en la descripcion del paquete hay un link para lo q necesitas mas o menos
<guye> yo meto mi dvd que he comprado ayer y cuando lo pongo en ubuntu, con vlc, dice que hay error, como tambien en otros programas de video en ubuntu.
<guye> pero nose que he de hacer.
<guye> porda
<guye> porfa*
<Juesto> Necesitas los codecs
<Juesto> tenes que instalar unos paquetes :/
<guye> vale, pero como los instalo y demas¿, porque nose como se hace
<Juesto> pon en una terminal sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Juesto> y escribes tu clave y le das enter cuando pregunte
<guye> okis, está descargando
<Juesto> cuando termine
<Juesto> en la misma terminal pon:
<Juesto> synaptic-pkexec&disown
<Juesto> o xhost +;gksudo synaptic&disown
<guye> tengo abierto el gestor de paquetes de synaptic
<Juesto> Ah ya
<Juesto> pon en el filtro
<Juesto> restricted
<Juesto> deberia salirte
<guye> me sale: pyton-restrictedpython; lubuntu-restricted-addons.....
<Juesto> marca para instalar: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<guye> ya está marcado en verde
<guye> pero aun así no puedo ver el dvd
<Juesto> pon en el filtro: dvd
<Juesto> Ah
<mimecar> guye, instala vlc
<Juesto> espera
<Juesto> creo q lo tiene mimecar
<guye> tengo instalado el vlc
<mimecar> vlc reproduce los DVD
<mimecar> aunque estén codificados
<Juesto> es original el q tiene, mira arriba
<Juesto> <guye> yo meto mi dvd que he comprado ayer y cuando lo pongo en ubuntu, con vlc, dice que hay error, como tambien en otros programas de video en ubuntu.
<guye> DVDRead no pudo abrir el disco «/dev/dvd1»
<guye> esto es lo que me pone en vlc
<guye> seguido de: VLC es incapaz de abrir el MRL «dvd:///dev/dvd1»
<guye> pues ni siquiera reiniciando el ordenador pasa nada
<guye> en vlc ni siquiera añadiendo los archivos .VOB que es el formato dvd los lee, no es capaz de leerlos
<guye> que puedo hacer?
<Artemis3> guye, si es dvd1?
<guye> devolver el dvd?
<mimecar> reiniciar el ordenador no sirve de nada
<mimecar> guye, no
<Artemis3> te sirven otros?
<guye> voy a mirar, un seg
<Juesto> perdonen.
<Juesto> en fin, lo del dvd, siges sin poder reproducirlo?
<Juesto> Mira si no hay paquetes instalados en el filtro libdvd
<Juesto> guye
<mimecar> has añadido el repositorio de medubuntu?
<guye> ahora con otro dvd, me pone el vlc: DVDRead no pudo leer -14 bloques en 0xf7c.
<guye> como se hace eso?
<Juesto> mimecar: no hace falta ese repo amigo
<Juesto> T.T
<mimecar> si no has añadido los repositorios de terceros de ubuntu sí
<mimecar> los codecs no los pueden poner por problemas legales
<Juesto> en realidad
<Juesto> es por la filosofia de software abierto
<mimecar> no
<Juesto> si :P
<mimecar> la distribución de los codecs depende de cada país
<mimecar> en unos es legal y en otro no
<Juesto> bueeee
<guye> entonces que he de instalar????
<guye> para poder ver los dvds?
<mimecar> http://blog.desdelinux.net/que-hacer-despues-de-instalar-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/
<mimecar> apartado 3
<guye> porfin, conseguido, gracias
<guye> al apartado 3
<guye> ejejje
<mimecar> es buscar un poco en Google
<guye> una cosilla, en reproducciones predeterminadas de discos que meto, como se puede cambiar????
<guye> porque cada vez que meto un dvd me va a un reproductor de video en lugar del vlc. Quiero cambiarlo para poner a Vlc
<mimecar> entra en el centro de control de gnome y lo cambias
<guye> gracias, ya lo he encontrado
<Juesto> xD
<alvaro_> hola a todos
<Roberdin> Buenas noches a todos
<Roberdin> Tengo una duda de esas que requiere de un autentico genio de los pcs
<Juesto> a ver
<Roberdin> el problema es el siguiente
<Roberdin> Noveau + geforce 4 = a desaparición de iconos y otros elementos aleatoriamente
<Roberdin> y por lo que he podido indigar los drivers privativos no estan disponibles para los kernels actuales de ubuntu crei entender por todo lo que he leido
<Juesto> no sera cosa q estas usando una placa un poco viejita?
<Roberdin> es hardware antiguo
<Juesto> Tal cual
<Roberdin> pero no es problema de harware
<Juesto> te ira mejor en debian en mi opinion
<Juesto> es un tema de soporte de hardware del lado del software
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estas usando?
<Roberdin> pq con Geexbox que tb es linux no hay problemas graficos y tb llevan noveau
<Roberdin> he probado ubuntu lubuntu desde 11 en adelante y todas dan ese fallo
<Juesto> ese geexbox, q version tiene?
<Roberdin> he leido mucho y nadie al rededor del mundo ha dado con la solución
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estas usando?
<Juesto> ...
<Roberdin> el geexbox es el 3.0 pero no recuedo que kernel lleva si que recuedo que usa noveau 8 aprox
<Roberdin> nouveau
<Juesto> Roberdin: Que version de ubuntu usas? a ver
<Juesto> te estas yendo por las ramas sin lo importante
<Roberdin> ahora mismo tengo insalado el 14.04
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<Roberdin> pero tb me daba ese mismo fallo con versiones 11 y 12
<mimecar> http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<Juesto> Roberdin: con cual anduvo bien? y q version de noveau era?
<Juesto> xD
<Juesto> Igual, prueba el ppa q onda
<mimecar> busca si tu modelo de tarjeta está en el listado
<Roberdin> 8.0.3 si no recuerdo mal
<mimecar> si no lo está, driver libre o usa otro escritorio
<Roberdin> de nouveau me refiero
<Roberdin> disculpar que os moleste con estas dudas pero me gustan los retos
<Juesto> Roberdin: es lo q te digo, le quitaron el soporte a tu placa, no se si puedas usar noveau legacy, sino prueba debian.
<Juesto> XDDDDDD
<Juesto> Roberdin: te topaste con esos problemas "inevitables" de los soportes
<Roberdin> En la lista no estan los modelos de mis graficas antiguas que son geforce 4 mx 440 agp 8x y geforce 4 ti 4600 agp 4x
<mimecar> si no están, el driver no soporta tu tarjeta
<mimecar> y tienes que usar el libre
<Juesto> es lo que digo yo.
<Juesto> no "sirve" mas para noveau
<Roberdin> no es por cabezoneria ni nada por el estilo sino que es una pena que dejen fuera de combate hardware que aun esta vivo xD
<mimecar> ¿cuántos años tiene esa tarjeta?
<Roberdin> son de 2002
<mimecar> te "quejas" por tener una tarjeta de hace 12 años
<Juesto> Roberdin: jaja, una pena pero hay q hacerlo
<mimecar> y que no funcione completamente?
<Juesto> Salamin
<Juesto> para que insistir, no anda, punto
<Roberdin> el caso es que si funciona perfectamenet una de ellas pq lo uso como media center con geexbox
<Juesto> no anda porque no esta soportada*
<Roberdin> esa son las cosas del software
<Juesto> Roberdin: Porque en esa version esta sportada!
<mimecar> si funciona en otra distribución con el driver libre, configura bien tu sistema
<Roberdin> Si eso esta claro Juestp
<Juesto> mimecar: en geexbox el lo usa con noveau alli
<Roberdin> que distro me recomendais para poner libre?
<mimecar> revisa los logs del sistema
<mimecar> en un canal de Ubuntu te dirán que uses ubuntu
<Roberdin> esas maquinas solo las quiero para navegar y poner videos en 480p o 720 a lo sumo
<Roberdin> pero lo que me resulta chocante
<Roberdin> es que si que parece reconocer la tarjeta ya da datos de el modelo de chip y de mas y tiene aceleracion 3 por hardware
<Roberdin> no se si alguno le ha pasado este fallo pero solo es que algunos iconos no aparecen y pequeños fallos graficos
<mimecar> revisa los logs del sistema
<Roberdin> cambiando el tema de escritorio a alguno de los considerados dark mejora mucho
<Roberdin> Y este fallo no es aislado hay centenas de foros extranjeros que hablan sobre el tema pero sin llegar a ninguna solución
<Roberdin> con el tema Gnomishdark casi no hay fallos
<Roberdin> gracias por toda la ayuda e ideas
<Juesto> Buena suerte con un callejon sin salida! ;-)
<Roberdin> Por parte de Nouveau no creo que les costara mucho corregir el fallo pq es minimo
<mimecar> eso de que les cuesta poco...
<mimecar> 12 años es mucho tiempo para el hardware
<Roberdin> todo es posible si hay fe en lo que se hace
<mimecar> sin recursos o programaores poca fe puedes tener
<Juesto> Roberdin: No señor, las empresas no van a arreglar algo q esta fuera de dia o no soportado eh
<Juesto> eso es indiscutible, sabelo
<Roberdin> Eso lo entiendo perfectamente
<Juesto> entonces para que con el fallo?
<Juesto> porque si pasa con una placa "muerta", no se arreglara.
<Roberdin> Pero partimos de la base de que el mundo es como es y no como podria ser
<Juesto> y bue
<Juesto> es el mundo de las empresas
<Juesto> en un mundo ideal seria lo q dices tu.
<Juesto> pero no es asi XD
<Roberdin> si todo el software del mundo fuera open source y muchas mas cosas dejaran de existir como el tercer mundo las geforce 4 no dejarian de tener soporte nunca
<Roberdin> tengo un pc nuevo pero me niego a tirar maquinas que aun funionan y a colaborar con el agotamiento de los recursos
<Roberdin> mi teoria se sostiene en lo siguiente por poner un ejemplo
<mimecar> ir pasando al canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Roberdin> un windows 7 x86 de 2008 vs ubuntu x86 de 2014 dnd el primero necesita muchos mas recuros que el segundo con diferencia
<Roberdin> esta claro que la magia esta en la forma de desarrolar software y no solo en hardware
<Juesto> Roberdin: hey amigo, usas anteojos o algo?
<Juesto> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Roberdin> diculpa
<Juesto> Entonces?
<juanito1991> hola amigos soy nuevo en esto del softwar libre uso lubuntu. alguien me podria decir en donde en q pagina poedo interiorisarme en en el tema
<juanito1991> algo asi como comandos vasicos
<juanito1991> como para crear una pag
<mimecar> aprende a usar primero el interfaz gráfico
<juanito1991> q es eso je perdon q no tenga ni idea
<mimecar> si has instalado Lubuntu usa el sistema
<mimecar> no uses la consola de momento
<juanito1991> no entiendo
<juanito1991> explicame como si fuese tonto
<mimecar> sólo tienes que usar lubuntu
<Juesto> juanito1991: Usalo, pensa q es windows!
<juanito1991> pero lo q pasa es q no entiendo nada
<Juesto> juanito1991: sino mejor no lo uses hasta entender un poco mejor :)
<mimecar> qué es lo que no entiendes?
<Juesto> juanito1991: o lee documentacion :P
<juanito1991> pero no me podrian pasar una pagina q expliq un poco
<Juesto> juanito1991: porque esto NO es google, es un sitio de chat.
<guampa> juanito1991: busca en google ubuntu para principiantes
<Juesto> juanito1991: no somos tus buscadores :P
<juanito1991> no entinedo q poner en comandos para crear algo.. mimecar
<mimecar> NO USES la consola
<Juesto> juanito1991: si no entendes no lo intentes ok?
<juanito1991> como q no use la consola_
<mimecar> si estás aprendiendo lo básico, la consola no la puedes usar
<mimecar> puedes hacer la mayoría de las cosas usando las herramientras gráficas
<juanito1991> decis un contructor
<juanito1991> por q juesto
<mimecar> ya sabes crear carpetas o instalar programas?
<Juesto> juanito1991: y si mejor vuelves a windows? xD. quizas ubuntu no es para ti por el momento, lee sobre ello y una vez que entiendas puedes intentarlo
<mimecar> Juesto, esas sugerencias no ayudan mucho
<Juesto> WE, q queres q le diga, dice q no entiende nada.
<juanito1991> creo q instale varios programas como para empezar me falta dar un paso como por ej los comandos vasicos asi crear mas asta tenerla clara
<mimecar> juanito1991, ok, ahora te pongo un enlace
<mimecar> si no conoces lo básico, con la consola romperás el sistema
<Juesto> juanito1991: si no sabes lo que haces y no entiendes, lo mejor que puedes hacer es dejar todo lo que haces y empezar a aprender
<mimecar> http://ubunturoot.wordpress.com/2007/11/06/comandos-basicos-para-linux/
<Juesto> mimecar: como va a romper un sistema con la consola si no sabe comandos? XD
<juanito1991> pero aprendiendo voy a meterme al sistema
<juanito1991> y crear cosas
<Juesto> Por eso mismo, lee documentacion
<mimecar> primero tienes que dominar el entorno gráfico
<mimecar> y después la consola
<Juesto> juanito1991: Antes de crear cosas tienes q saber usar el sistema
<juanito1991> q es entorno grafico
<Juesto> juanito1991: porque insistes con adelantarte con algo q no sabes?
<mimecar> lo que estás usando ahora
<Juesto> juanito1991: xD
<guampa> Juesto: reirte de los que saben menos que vos es bastante pobre
<juanito1991> no me abre lo q me pusiste mimecar
<Juesto> alamierda
<Juesto> jajajaj
<mimecar> abre firefox y pega el enlace
<juanito1991> je
<Juesto> para que usar algo q no sabe. q de inutiles q contiene este mundo!
<mimecar> Juesto, dejalo ya
<mimecar> juanito1991, si tienes datos importantes guarda una copia en una memoria USB
<Juesto> mejor q regrese a lo que sabe.  :|
<mimecar> puedes romper el sistema si no sabes lo que haces
<Juesto> es molesto cuando te vienen asi
<mimecar> al usar la consola
<guampa> terminala Juesto
<Juesto> joder
<guampa> y con los insultos tambien
<Juesto> grrrrrrrrrrr
<Juesto> shhh....
<Juesto> GridCube: wtf?
<juanito1991> ahi esoy viendo los comandos basicos para linux gracias
<juanito1991> mucha informacion por hoy jeje
<mimecar> haz una copia de seguridad antes juanito1991
<Juesto> juanito1991: Pon /quit aqui y hasta no saber mas o tengas algun problema, no vuelvas, muchas gracias
<juanito1991> q lo guardes decis
<guampa> juanito1991: no le des atencion a lo que dice este pibe
<mimecar> Juesto, al final serás tu el que no entre
<GridCube> Juesto, ultima advertencia, si no vas a ayudar no comentes
<Juesto> GridCube: hace algo con el pibe, no conmigo, y todo va a ser mas tranquilo, muchas gracias
<juanito1991> bueno ya me voy ir interiorisando graciasssssssss
<Juesto> Ah, casi me agarra un ataque de histeria.
<cacamode> *poooing*
<cacamode> chupenme el ogete negros
<guampa> perdon por el ruido canal
<aguitel> no hagan ruidos
<guampa> shh
<guampa> (?)
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-10
<MrSnoob> Hola a toooodos!!!
<iec-liveusb> http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/17619907/Servicio-Tecnico-de-PC---Ano-2014---Precios-de-Referencia.html clamaral ivedci89-desktop
<juanito1991> alguien sabe como usar la terminal de ubuntu cuando estas en lubuntu
<guampa> tendrias que instalar gnome-terminal, pero te recomiendo terminator
<juanito1991> creo q es terminal-GNOME
<guampa> el paquete se llama gnome-terminal
<juanito1991> creo q lo tengo
<MrSnoob> Debes instalar el paquetd de gnome: sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal
<juanito1991> un amigo se conecto al ubuntu por lubuntu en mi ordenador pero no se como
<juanito1991> mr probe con lo q me escribiste pero nada
<MrSnoob> Lubynr
<iec-liveusb> juanito1991:
<iec-liveusb> gnome-terminal  pero es posible que no la tengas instalada
<juanito1991> como se instala
<iec-liveusb> sudo apt-get install -y gnome-terminal
<iec-liveusb> si no sale asi
<iec-liveusb> no se
<iec-liveusb> supongo qe instalando ubuntu-desktop
<iec-liveusb> desde terminal
<iec-liveusb> cual es la diferencia tan grande como para querer usar la gnome-terminal?
<MrSnoob> No tiene por que intalar el geztkr
<MrSnoob> de ventanas unity gnome
<MrSnoob> Cierto todo lo que puede hacer en gnome-terminal lo puede hacer en lxterminal
<guampa> yo no le recomendaba gnome-terminal porque por ahi mete dependencias de gnome y esta usando lubuntu
<guampa> terminator es muy parecido y en realidad tiene mas cosas, y es independiente de gnome
<Guest68684> hola algun musico que pueda preguntarle algo sobre grabar en ubuntu studio ?
<Elnetotaca> Holas!
<hotaronohanako> what's up !!
<erAbuelo> buenas
<cubeiro> hola
<cubeiro> alguien me puede explicar que es owncloud
<GridCube> cubeiro, es un servicio que corres en un servidor tuyo que te provee de un sistema de almacenamiento "en la nube" similar a dropbox o googledrive, solo que no esta en los servidores ni de dropbox ni de google sino en tu propio servidor
<cubeiro> ahh ok, estoy buscando una alternativa a ubuntu one
<cubeiro> y pues lei que la mejor es owncloud
<GridCube> si tenes un servidor propio si
<cubeiro> chin, no tengo servidor propio
<cubeiro> lo que busco es una integracion con gtk
<cubeiro> y pues ni idea de como utilizar owncloud con un provedor externo
<GridCube> cubeiro, dropbox o google drive son tus mejores opciones
<cubeiro> ok, hay alguna forma de integracion con gtk de google drive ?
<mimecar> cubeiro, ¿qué entiendes por integración con gtk?
<Princess27> hola!
<Princess27> algunos de ustedes podrá ayudarme habilitar puerto 80 en ubuntu server
<erAbuelo> si tienes un servidor web instalado el puerto esta habilitado
<Princess27> erAbuelo: mira trato d instalar owncloud en ubuntu server y sale esto amor
<Princess27> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<Lopulus> hola gente... en una particion tengo Xubuntu y algunos programas, como librecad, las palabras de las pestañas me aparecen con simbolos en lugar de letras.... Se puede solucionar eso?
<erAbuelo> Princess27: lo que dice es que no encuentra la pagina
<Princess27> pongo mi ip y sale apache funcionando
<Princess27> q no la encuengtra
<Princess27> el problema es de la web y no de mi server ubuntu=?
<erAbuelo> es un problema de la configuracion de apache
<Princess27> auch! entonces si es mia la culpa
<Princess27> tengo instalado un server ubuntu 14
<Princess27> y necesito montar esa nube urgente para meter aplicaciones y datos d la empresa
<erAbuelo> el problema es que el acceso creo que necesitas hacerlo por nombre, no por ip, y para eso necesitas algo como un dominio
<Princess27> ahhhhhh
<Princess27> no entendi!
<Princess27> quieres decir q no podré montar mi nube como antes=??
<Princess27> Dios mio! me van a despedir
<erAbuelo> quiero decir que probablemente necesites cambiar la configuracion de apache y poner como pagina por defecto el owncloud
<Princess27> me ayudas please
<Princess27> antes en el ubuntu server 12 todo era perfecto
<Princess27> esto me pasa x andar inventado Yo d estúpida
<Princess27> erAbuelo: estás=? podrás ayudarme cielo!
<Princess27> ya reinstalé el pache 2 y nada
<Princess27> wget http://owncloud.org/releases/owncloud-latest.tar.bz2
<Princess27> y sale error: wget http://owncloud.org/releases/owncloud-latest.tar.bz2
<mimecar> ¿has instalado wget?
<Princess27> error:  HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<Princess27> mimecar: hola
<Princess27> si
<mimecar> ese enlace de descarga no es correcto
<Princess27> wget is already the newest version.
<Princess27> mimecar! t explico
<Princess27> tengo ubuntu server 14 y por andar de inventora necesito instalar owncloud alli
<Princess27> pero no me deja
<Princess27> en ubuntu 12 está todo bien
<Princess27> ahora me sale un error al descargar
<Princess27> wget is already the newest version.
<Princess27> perdón! es este errorHTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found 2014-05-10 13:10:53 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<mimecar> el enlace NO ES CORRECTO
<Princess27> ok!
<mimecar> busca otro porque no existe el archivo que quieres descargar
<Princess27> dónde trato d descargarlo no esta bien
<Princess27> ese probelam del web=?
<mimecar> entra en la página del proyecto y busca el enlace
<Princess27> yupi ya pude!
<Princess27> está descargando!
<Princess27> no confiaré mucho en los tutoriales
<Princess27> eres un amor!
<Princess27> besos
<mimecar> lee los mensajes
<Princess27> el k-brón software actualizó el 29 d abril
<Princess27> con razón!
<mimecar> si no los interpretas nunca te irán las cosas
<Princess27> jaja si amor
<Princess27> gracias
<Princess27> dejame ver como me va
<Princess27> alli está descargando!
<Princess27> mimecar: sigo este tutorial y nada!
<Princess27> http://blog.pedromo.com/owncloud-tu-nube-instalar-y-configurar/+
<mimecar> para que necesitas instalarte una nube privada?
<Princess27> para el empresa
<Princess27> aqui hacemos intercambios d archivos
<Princess27> y cada 1 guarda sus cosas alli
<Princess27> datos obviament
<Princess27> me urge esto!.
<Princess27> ya estoy Frustrada!
<mimecar> sigue las instrucciones del tutorial
<mimecar> y si no funciona busca otro
<Princess27> otro tutorial d owncloud
<Princess27> he usado varios
<mimecar> ¿cuál es el error concreto?
<Princess27> pongo mip y owncloud y no sale nada
<Princess27> The requested URL /owncloud was not found on this server.
<mimecar> tu ip privada?
<Princess27> Apache/2.4.9 (Ubuntu) Server at 192.168.101.15 Port 80
<mimecar> eso es correcto
<mimecar> has puesto owncloud en la carpeta de Apache?
<Princess27> ahhhh
<Princess27> ni idea
<Princess27> yo he seguido los manuales
<mimecar> ...
<Princess27> owncloud creo q esta en /var/www
<mimecar> si lo hubieras puesto saldría en Apache
<Princess27> entonces como verifico q este en apache
<mimecar> tienes que tener todos los archivos en /var/www
<Princess27> si
<Princess27> alli están
<mimecar> qué dirección estás poniendo en el navegador para entrar a owncloud?
<Princess27> el software
<Princess27> ni idea!
<Princess27> jajaja
<Princess27> ahh
<Princess27> mi ip/owncloud
<Princess27> y nada
<Marverick> Princess27 intente reiniciar el servido
<Princess27> Apache/2.4.9 (Ubuntu) Server at 192.168.101.15 Port 80
<Marverick> servidor
<Princess27> tú crees q funcionará=?
<Princess27> Marverick:  hola Maverick!
<Princess27> dale
<mimecar> pon la dirección exacta que pones
<Princess27> voy a reiniciarlo=??
<Princess27> 192.168.101.15/owncloud
<Marverick> sí
<Princess27> y nada
<Princess27> Apache/2.4.9 (Ubuntu) Server at 192.168.101.15 Port 80
<mimecar> pon en pastebin el contenido de /var/www/owncloud
<Princess27> no sé si sea el puerto 80
<Princess27> no sé!
<Princess27> voy a reiniciarlo
<Princess27> nad!
<Princess27> Apache/2.4.9 (Ubuntu) Server at 192.168.101.15 Port 80
<Princess27> sale esto!
<mimecar> pon en pastebin el contenido de /var/www/owncloud
<Princess27> este es el tutorial: v
<Princess27> +http://blog.desdelinux.net/crea-tu-propio-servidor-de-datos-en-la-nube-con-owncloud/
<Marverick> Princess27: http://localhost/owncloud
<Princess27> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7441434/
<mimecar> Princess27, no tienes nada en esa carpeta
<Princess27> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7441446/
<Princess27> y ahora!
<Princess27> cómo hago=?
<Princess27> nunca tuve ese problema con ubuntu server 12
<mimecar> pasa los archivos a la carpeta /var/www...
<mimecar> usa ubuntu 12
<Princess27> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7441465/
<mimecar> ¿qué permisos tienen los archivos?
<Princess27> root
<mimecar> no te los va a leer
<mimecar> pon los permisos de Apache
<Princess27> cómo hago eso=?
<mimecar> busca los permisos que tiene que tener Apache
<Princess27> estoy estupida hoy
<Princess27> no sé!!!!
<mimecar> es complicado montar owncloud sin conocimientos básicos de Apache
<Princess27> pero yo lo hice bien
<Princess27> dónde busco eso=??
<mimecar> en Google
<mimecar> para que usas Ubuntu 14.04?
<mimecar> si te funcionaba con la 12.04
<Princess27> olvidalo! gracias
<Artemis3> mimecar, parece que no pudiste hacerle la tarea :) y asi es como se graduan :P
<mimecar> se me ha caído la conexión desde hace un rato
<mimecar> no se si ha escrito algo
<Tarrasquero> hola
<mimecar> hola Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: tiempo ya!
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: cuales son los derivados oficiales de ubuntu?
<Tarrasquero> lo sabes?
<mimecar> se podría decir que kubuntu, xubuntu y lubuntu
<mimecar> ubuntu studio está un poco en el límite
<Tarrasquero> ha, ok
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<juanito1991> hola amigos me inqieta una cosa... me podrian decir cuanto tarda en crearse una pagina cuanto tiempo le lleva a uno considerando q no sea tan pesada
<juanito1991> una masomenos
<juanito1991> 1 dia?
<juanito1991> 1 semana???
<juanito1991> eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<guampa> consultas asi hacelas mejor en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<guampa> este canal es para problemas con ubuntu
<juanito1991> no sabes vos..?
<juanito1991> y como entro a ubuntu cafe?
<guampa> /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<sadpestilence> hola
<guampa> buenas
<sadpestilence> alguien de españa?
<guampa> para que sadpestilence
<sadpestilence> para ayudarme a crear una cuenta en un sitio de web host
<guampa> este canal es para problemas con ubuntu sadpestilence
<guampa> proba en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Jorguito> Buenas noches. Tengo W7 y fedora instalados, quiero saber si muevo todos mis archivos a /home puedo eliminar las demas particiones e instalar ubuntu utilizando el /home ya creado
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-11
<luna_> hola?????
<luna_> puede alguien ayudarme ???
<luna_> tengo un problema con mi pendrive de ubuntu 14.04
<luna_> la pc me manda el mensaje de que no encuentra la imagen de kernel
<luna_> puede alguien ayudarme?????
<Elnetotaca> What up gente
<Elnetotaca> al parecer estan dormidos!
<Tarrasquero> ¬¬_§
<Elnetotaca> jejejeje
<Tarrasquero> yo no
<Elnetotaca> Como le va paisa
<Tarrasquero> tranquilo
<Elnetotaca> mucha gente en este canal pero siempre bien calladitos ;P
<Tarrasquero> buenos dias
 * xoan buenas
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<caruso> hola alguien puede ayudarme?
<caruso> estoy buscando canales de españa
<mimecar> si buscas canales más generales tienes el irc hispano
<caruso> pero esta en este programa? sale el servidor y de ser asi como se llama?
<mimecar> irc.irc-hispano.org
<mimecar> ese es el servidor
<mimecar> si no te sale, añade el servidor
<caruso> gracias
<joseluis64> tengo un problema con el homerun de KDE, no cambia el icono
<joseluis64> tengo el icono feo de la K
<joseluis64> no se amontonen...
 * x-mint  buenas...
<z0idberg> buenas tardes
<z0idberg> tengo una pregunta
<z0idberg> estoy intentando actualizar ubuntu 13.10 a 14.04 y no puedo
<z0idberg> me sale una ventana con el siguiente mensaje
<z0idberg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7447672/
<z0idberg> alguien me puede ayudar
<m4v> z0idberg: que da lsb_release -r?
<z0idberg> voy a ver m4v
<z0idberg> release 13.10
<m4v> z0idberg: probá actulizando desde la consola, con «sudo do-relese-upgrade»
<z0idberg> voy
<m4v> si tira errores trata de pasar el log en el pastebin
<z0idberg> me esta dando muchos errores, como hago eso?
<m4v> copia lo que sale en consola y pegalo en el pastebin
<DELLtra> nas o/
<z0idberg> m4v :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7447829/
<m4v> z0idberg: como es tu sources.list?
<z0idberg> te hago un pastebin?, es relativamente pequeño
<m4v> dale
<z0idberg> m4v : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7447860/
<m4v> z0idberg: parece estar bien, pero creo que el problema es que hay algún repositorio que está causando drama, no veo cual puede ser, pero probaría desactivando todos los repositorios que no sean de ubuntu (ppas y lo que haya en /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<z0idberg> una pregunta
<m4v> sé que usando xorg-edgers puede prevenir que funcione la actualización, pero no parece que lo estés usando
<z0idberg> que pasaria si desactivo todos los ppa que hay en:
<z0idberg> centro de software -> origenes de software -> otro software
<m4v> calculo que nada, probablemente si la actualización funciona te borre todos los paquetes que tengas instalado de esos repositorios y tengas que volver a agregarlos (pero para trusty)
<m4v> z0idberg: tengo la sospecha que con desactivar los repositorios no es suficiente, sinó que hace falta remover los paquetes instalados por ellos antes de actualizar.
<z0idberg> lo suponia
<m4v> z0idberg: para remover ppa completamente está la herramienta ppa-purge
<m4v> no viene instalada por defecto, instalada con el apt-get y desactiva los ppa con eso
<z0idberg> ok
<z0idberg> ppa-purge es grafica o es para terminal?
<m4v> terminal
<luna_> hola
<luna_> puede alguien ayudarme????
<luna_> trato de instalar ubuntu pero se queda trabado
<z0idberg> luna_: antes de instalar ubuntu has intentado arrancar desde un livecd de la version que quieres instalar
<luna_> en eso estoy zoidberg
<z0idberg> has probado que funciona antes de instalar?
<luna_> se queda en la pantalla con el logo
<luna_> en modo live
<z0idberg> que ubuntu es?
<DELLtra> version
<luna_> 12.10
<mimecar> luna_, esa versión me parece que no tiene soporte
<mimecar> no, finalizó en Abril de este año
<mimecar> puedes usar la 12.04, 13,10 o 14.04
<z0idberg> luna_: 32 o 64 bits?
<erAbuelo> 13.04
<mimecar> erAbuelo, la 13.04 no tiene soporte tampoco
<erAbuelo> pense que lo de 12.04 era un error :)
<mimecar> :p
<erAbuelo> debi suponer que te refería a una lts
<luna_> no sabia que el ubuntu 12.10 no tuviese soporte
<mimecar> luna_, lo más sencillo es que uses la 14.04
<mimecar> el resto de versiones tienen 6 meses de soporte
<ivedci89> hola buen día a todo@s... os regalo lo siguiente! http://paste.ubuntu.com/7448325/
<cousteau> mimecar, 9 meses, me parece
<mimecar> puede ser, estaba en ese intervalo
<mimecar> al final es menos tiempo que antes
<cousteau> como la mitad...  y con lo vago que soy yo ya tengo más que claro que me voy a instalar sólo versiones LTS
<cousteau> (no es que antes lo hiciera con frecuencia; la verdad es que llevo sin actualizar un montón)
 * x-mint  nas !
<angels> hola imposible conectarme a internet
<mimecar> tendrás que dar más información
<angels> memecar no reconoce redes y al conectar el cable tampoco se conecta
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estas usando?
<angels> 12.04
<mimecar> ¿es una instalación nueva?
<angels> si
<mimecar> podrías haber instalado la 14.04
<mimecar> te funcionaba en el Live CD?
<angels> desde ubuntu nunca he ppodido acceder a internet
<mimecar> prácticamente todas las tarjetas de red funcionan
<mimecar> el Wifi puede dar algún problema pero por Ethernet no
<angels> no funciona, coloco el cable y nada
<mimecar> puede ser un problema de la tarjeta de red, del cable o del router
<angels> pero desde debian funciona bien la estoy usando en este momento, aqui tengo ubunto y debian
<mimecar> los dos sistemas funcionan igual
<mimecar> ¿puedes hacer ping al router desde la tarjeta?
<angels> como hago
<mimecar> en una consola, ping ip_del_router
<angels> como conozco la ip del router
<mimecar> suele ser 192.168.1.1 pero varía
<mimecar> depende del rango de IP's que de el router
<angels> entonces que hago
<mimecar> pasa a Debian y guarda los datos de la IP que te da
<angels> estoy en debian
<angels> donde veo la ip
<mimecar> entonces saca la ip con ifconfig y te guardas los datos en algún lado
<angels> ok voy
<angels> ifconfig no funciona
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da?
<angels> Command 'ifconfig' is available in '/sbin/ifconfig'
<angels> The command could not be located because '/sbin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<angels> This is most likely caused by the lack of administrative priviledges associated with your user account.
<angels> ifconfig: command not found
<mimecar> !paste angels
<kubot> angels: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> dentro de un rato podrás hablar
<mimecar> si no te deja, pon sudo antes del comando
<mimecar> y NO peques texto en el canal
<angels> ok, soy nuevo en esto
<mimecar> cuando entras en un canal del IRC te aparecen las normas
<mimecar> revisa las normas
<angels> ok
<angels> puedo ver esto eth0 con un texto, lo con otro, wlan0 con otro
<mimecar> pon el texto en pastebin
<angels> disculpa donde esta pastbin
<mimecar> !paste angels
<kubot> angels: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<angels> mimecar http://paste.ubuntu.com/7449221/
<mimecar> seguro que tu tarjeta de red funciona?
<mimecar> no tienes IP
<mimecar> te estas conectando usando el Wifi
<angels> estoy usando wifi en este momento con debian
<mimecar> tu router debe ser 192.168.1.1
<mimecar> vuelve a Ubuntu y haz ping a esa IP
<angels> alguna posiblidad de tener los OS abiertos?
<mimecar> los OS?
<angels> si
<mimecar> no se que es "tener los OS abiertos"
<angels> debian y ubuntu
<angels> sin tener que apagaar uno para abrir otro
<mimecar> no puedes
<angels> ok nos veoms en unos minutos voy a ubuntu
<cousteau> mimecar, a lo mejor quería decir "los DOS"
<angels> mimecar no hace ping
<mimecar> por Wifi tampoco te conecta?
<angels> esto dice network unreachable
<angels> no nada
<angels> en el panel sale el icono de wifi pero con un signo de esclamacion, pero no reconoce ninguna red
<angels> mimecar debe ser los contraladores?
<mimecar> seguro que la conexión Ethernet te va con Debian?
<angels> sin ningun problema
<mimecar> por qué estabas conectado por Wifi teniendo cable?
<x-mint> angels: busca a ver si tienes activado los controladores del wifi activados
<angels> porq con wifi puedo estar donde quiera y nno sentado en un lugar especifico
<angels> como veo eso?
<x-mint> en mi distribucion se llama driver manageer
<x-mint> manager*
<angels> pero donde esta
<mimecar> angels, qué tarjeta Wifi tienes?
<angels> mimecar soy nuevo en linux me cuesta mucho saber si no me indicas donde puedo ver eso
<mimecar> deberías conocer lo que lleva tu ordenador
<mimecar> es un ordenador de torre o un portátil?
<angels> portatil
<mimecar> la opción más rápida es buscar lo que lleva tu portátil en Google
<angels> mimecar es esta ifi/ 802.11 b/g/n / Bluetooth / LAN
<angels> USB 3.0/ HDMI/ VGA
<JoseLuisC> Hola. Alguien que me pueda hechar una mano con una duda de Asterisk?
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-04
<george2002> Buenas a todos
<george2002> Ubuntustudio tiene canal?
<krytarik> george2002: #ubuntustudio, pero es en ingles.
<george2002> Gracias por responder
<krytarik> De nada.
<rengo> holas buenos dias
<rengo> tengo sintetizadora tv encore enutv-3 usb como hace configurar ver tv en ubuntu?
<Rejun> Hola, alguien que me resuelva una duda?
<Rejun> Buenas tardes.
<Rejun> Es un problema con el bb-8
<Rejun> no comprendo como funciona
<Rejun> #rejun
<thezotz> hola buenas tardes, he tratado de instalar linux mint junto a windows 8.1 pero no he podido. Mi portatil es una dell latitude 3540, me podrian ayudar por favor
<thezotz> me aparece [Errno 5] Input/output error
<thezotz> lo he tratado de instalar desde cd y desde usb y siempre me sale el mismo error
<thezotz> alguien en casa?
<mimecar> pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> y lo vemos
<thezotz> ok gracias
<everth> hola
<everth> acabo de actualizar mi netbook con lubuntu 15.04
<everth> yo tenia instalada la 14.04 lts..
<everth> queria saber si hay un canal exclusivo de Lubuntu
<everth> hola
<everth> tengo unas dudas con respecto a lubuntu
<everth> alguien disponible y dispuesto a ayudar??
<krytarik> !pregunta | everth
<kubot> everth: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<everth> hay un canal de lubuntu en español??
<krytarik> No.
<everth> utilizo mi cuenta whatsapp a través de pidgin, pero desde hace dos dias se desconecta cada 5 min aproximadamente.. alguien aquí usa whatsapp a traves de yowsup y le ha presentado el mismo problema??
<everth> actualicé hasta la distribución , pero el problema persiste
<krytarik> everth: Trata en #pidgin.
<everth> gracias
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-05
 * merrick  buenas.
<rengo> hola
<rengo> necesito ayuda para hacer andar mi sintetizadora de tv usb en lubuntu
<krisux> que sintonizadora tienes rengo ?
<rengo> encore enutv-3 usb
<rengo> krisux:
<rengo> quiero configurarla para hacerlaandar en lubuntu
<krisux> te la detecta ubuntu bien?
<rengo> no fije
<krisux> yo la forma mas facil de hacerlo de modo grafico fue con kaffeine
<rengo> por ahora puedo respoder bien no estoy mi casa. pero puedo agregarte algun lado a si ayudar depues asta si queres podmos empezar una amitad si?
<rengo> si podemos hablarmas tarde este mi casa das un mano si krisux?
<alex_oo> aaaaaaaaaaa
<alex_oo> a
<alex_oo> hola
<alex_oo> alguien ke me ayude
<alex_oo> hola
<alex_oo> ;7
<alex_oo> alguien ke me ayude porfa mi teclado se volvio loco se modificaron los simbolos y algunas letras osea se cambiaron de lugar y otros ya no estan
<alex_oo> e intente cambiar a teclado latino despues espa;ol y nada
<alex_oo> ojo ke la e;e de espa;ol no la puedo escribir =7
<alex_oo> ni tampoco hcaer caritas =7
<GridCube> alex_oo: abri una terminal y tipea setxkbmap es
<alex_oo> gridcube hola
<GridCube> como vá?
<alex_oo> lo hare
<alex_oo> bn y usted como esta
<alex_oo> no salio nada
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> no deberia salir nada
<alex_oo> escribi sudo setxkbmap
<GridCube> pero ahora tu teclado esta en español
<alex_oo> pero el teclado sigue igual
<GridCube> mmm
<alex_oo> los simbolos y algunas letras cambiadas
<alex_oo> =7
<GridCube> sextkbmap -keymap es
<GridCube> !locale | alex_oo
<kubot> alex_oo: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<GridCube> ^
<GridCube> eso es lo mas importante igual
<alex_oo> sudo: sextkbmap: command not found
<alex_oo> eso sale
<alex_oo> salomon@tequieroigualpc:~$ sudo setxkbmap -keymap es X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)   Major opcode of failed request:  135 (XKEYBOARD)   Minor opcode of failed request:  23 (XkbGetKbdByName)   Serial number of failed request:  9   Current serial number in output stream:  9
<alex_oo> oo
<mrsnoob> Holaaaa amigos!!!
<nahuelon> hola buenas noches, estuve intentando de configurar torrent search pero se complica , alguien me podria yaudar ? ya comi varios tutos y no logro saber porque no aparecen las busquedas. muchas gracias
<ivedci89> lo use un par de veces... pero recuerdo que tambien renegue para configurarlo... hoy estoy re olvidado. pero comentame algo a ver...
<ivedci891> nahuelon:
<nahuelon> hola
<ivedci891> torrent search lo use un par de veces... pero recuerdo que tambien renegue para configurarlo... hoy estoy re olvidado. pero comentame algo a ver...
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-06
<nahuelon> no estoy casado con torrent search, si hay alguna recomendacion de otro programa que no sea este lo cambio
<nahuelon> yo lo estoy usando con deluge
<nahuelon>  pero despues de las ultimas actualizaciones ya no me figuran las busquedas
<ivedci891> nos se
<ivedci891> olvidalo... yo uso solo el chico de la baíay todotorrents
<nahuelon> me fijo ahi entonces
<nahuelon> buenisima la onda
<ivedci891> no son programas solo son las paginas
<nahuelon> por ahi con peliculas complicadas torrent search trabajaba bien
<nahuelon> sos un groso campeon muchas gracias
<ivedci891> thepiratebay.se o sx o cx o org probá.... y el otro es todotorrents pero hace mucho que no la uso... tengo ares con wine y amule y deluge.... siempre encuentro lo que busco (aunque no busco mucho)
<ivedci891> de nada che...
 * merrick  buenas.
<krisux> buenos dias
<utsur> hola gente tengo una pregunta respecto a una web , alguien me podria ayudar
<Nerick> hola comunidad, alguien me podra ayudar en la instalacion de mi kubuntu 15.04? pls :3
<MrTulias> Buenas. Al actualizar se activa el reporte de errores por un problema con un paquete (nvidia-331-uvm), y en la página web a la que me manda pone que reconfigure el paquete. Lo hago, pero me dice que el paquete no está instalado (tengo una ati)... ¿Por qué intenta actualizar un paquete no instalado?
<MrTulias> La página a la que me manda es https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1268257
<ubuntu-studio> amigos buenas tardes me conecto a internet por wifi y quiero compartir ese internet por wifi para conectar mi telefono, se puede con una sola targeta?
<mimecar> te hará falta otra tarjeta
<george2002> pero en windows con una sola lo podia hacer
<george2002> mimecar,
<george2002> voy a checar manuales a ver
<mimecar> con una sola tarjeta de red conectarte a una red y dar servicio a otro equipo?
<george2002> si
<mimecar> por wifi / ethernet o por bluetooth?
<george2002> mimecar, wifi
<george2002> tengo un estudio de grabacion y es importante tener servivio de wifi para los telefonos aqui
<mimecar> para eso lo mejor es un router wifi
<george2002> estoy emigraando de nuevo a linux porque la latency de audio es super baja a la hora de grabar y casi que es en tiempo real el retorno de audio
<george2002> bueno checare los tutos a ver que encuentro
<george2002> mimecar, tienen mucho tiempo en este canal, yo entrava por hay en los años 2000 aun me acuerdo de tu nick
<mimecar> en freenode creo que llevo 10 años, 3 semanas y 5 días
<mimecar> es posible
<george2002> si
<mimecar> antes usaba más el hispano
<george2002> yo tambien, bueno ahora le cuento como me fue, en wordspress tenia un blog de ayuda de linux
<george2002> buscalo por george2002
<xoanrc> hola a todos
<xoanrc> necesito ayuda con ubuntu 15.04
<everth> hola
<xoanrc> nvidia no me va
<xoanrc> uso un acer desktop con nvidia  gerforce 6100 integrada
<xoanrc> no puedo usar uniti ya que pantalla negra y flechita blanca
<xoanrc> si cambio de entorno grafico si puedo
<xoanrc> ahora uso mate
<mimecar> ¿usas el driver libre?
<xoanrc> si
<mimecar> el driver libre soporta tu tarjeta gráfica?
<xoanrc> he cambiado a los privativos y no veo ni mate
<xoanrc> pues parece ser que si
<xoanrc> espera y te digo
<xoanrc> nouveau
<xoanrc> x.org
<mimecar> ese es el driver libre
<xoanrc> me dice que tengo geforce 6200 turbocache
<xoanrc> y realmente tengo la 6100
<xoanrc> segun la pegata de la cpu
<xoanrc> me habia pasado hace tiempo con otro ubuntu, y lo diarreglado pero no me acuerdo como hice porque hice de todo y tampoco soy un profesional de linux
<xoanrc> el tema es que me va lento
<xoanrc> y no se por que
<mimecar> con el live USB te pasaba lo mismo'
<xoanrc> live usb???
<xoanrc> no entiendo
<mimecar> para instalar ubuntu se usa un live cd / live usb
<xoanrc> tengo problema de tarjeta grafica no de usb
<mimecar> ...
<xoanrc> ok si use un cd
<mimecar> si has modificado el sistema el driver puede fallar
<mimecar> si con el live cd funcionaba el problema está con el sistema instalado
<mimecar> o compruebas si tu modelo es compatible con el driver libre
<mimecar> o pones las líneas de error que te da xorg con el driver privativo
<xoanrc> ahhhh vale tendre que probar ya que no hice esa prueba, lo que si al principio al entrar en unity icono de arriba del dash
<xoanrc> me fallaba la grafica con colores raros y negros y se colgaba
<xoanrc> desde que deje unity si me va
<Mark-OLK> Configuracion DNS en Ubuntu Server, alguien?
<Mark-OLK> Explique un poco, esa vrga no me funciona, algun link o algo?
<xoanrc_> hola conoceis a verth???
<NePtUnO> no
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-07
 * merrick  buenas 
<Guest1559> hola a todos. estoy intentando de instalar un juego pero me da este error : make: *** No se especificó ningún objetivo y no se encontró ningún makefile.  Alto.
<Guest1559> en varios años que llevo con linux siempre me a dado ese tipo de errores. nunca e conseguido instalar desde consola
<guampa> Guest1559: el error dice que no hay un makefile en el directorio actual, verificaste si lo hay?
<Guest1559> si esta con la extension  am y otro con in
<merrick> normalmente es : ./configure , make y sudo make install
<guampa> no, tiene que ser un archivo makefile sin extension
<merrick> aparte hay un archivo que te explica como hacerlo.
<guampa> Guest1559: proba correr el comando automake
<Guest1559> ok voy
<guampa> chanfles, seguro merrick tiene razon, el script configure es el que genera el makefile
<Guest1559> GRACIAS FUNCIONO
<Yukiteru> hola a todos
<successus> salud o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-08
<xubuntu09w> hola buenas me pueden ayudar, instale xubuntu 14.04 y mi computadora no suena
<xubuntu09w> hola
<xubuntu09w> bunas me pueden ayudar
<edgardoweb> Visita nuestro Sitio web http://goo.gl/a0jF8h #Tecnologia #tecnologiascreativas #Software Libre
<jordany> hola a todos
<everth> hola jordany
<jordany> com va todo por aqui
<jordany> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<jordany> ...
<edgardoweb> jordany: que necesitas
<jordany> solo quisiera saber que ide o compilador puedo usar para programar en C**
<edgardoweb> jordany: existen muchos gedit, vim, emacs, anjuta, bluefish
<jordany> cual me recomiendan
<edgardoweb> jordany: NetBeans, Eclipse son más graficos
<edgardoweb> jordany: en consola colocas aptitude install neteans o aptitude install eclipse
<edgardoweb> y los instalas y los pruebas :)
<jordany> gracias
<jordany> sera que el lenguaje en c** tendra alguna variacion con el usado en dev c** de windows
<edgardoweb> no
<jordany> gracias
<jordany> sañudos
<jordany> saludos
<shade_> buenas necesito ayuda mi pc no suena
<shade_> alguien me ayude!!
<kuindios> hola
<kuindios> tengo un problema, instale ubuntu pero el teclado me sale configurado como de escritorio en mi laptop
<kuindios> como hago para cambiar el tipo de teclado
<drone___> hola
<drone___> alguien me echa una mano a compilar unos drivers de un dogle wifi para un ar drone en linux?
<drone___> supongo que la ingnoración es igual a un no jeje
<eduardo> hola
<eduardo> buenas tardes por aqui
<eduardo> hay alguien que me pueda leer?
<eduardo> soy nuevo aca
<eduardo> quiero sabe si tube una conexión exitosa
<eduardo> olaaa
<eduardo> ok, espero que si haya tenido una buena conexion...
<EderTg> alguien con mate en raspberry pi 2?
<mimecar> yo no, tendrás más posibilidades en un canal de raspberry
<EderTg> gracias ;)
<cristian__> Hola, qué signigica éste error?  bash: /etc/bash.bashrc: Permiso denegado
<mimecar> que estás usando el usuario normal para editar un archivo de sistema
<cristian__> Uso Linux Mint 17.1
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-09
<mas886> Necesito ayuda, tengo un problema con la instalación de kubuntu 15.4
<ghytr_> hola mas886
<mas886> Hola, mira te explico después de estar haciendo el cabra instalando el SO de cualquier manera, hoy me he decidido a hacerlo bién, pero ahora durante la istalación se queda cabado a :
<mas886> Se està creando un sistema de ficheros ext4 para el punto de montage / a la particion no. 1 del dispositivo SCI 1 (0,0,0) (sda)... 33%
<mas886> Y se queda aquí
<mas886> Cosa que no me havia hecho nunca
<mas886> Según he leido podria ser del disco duro, pero como podria formatearlo desde el liveusb sin instalar nada enzima'
<ghytr_> mas886, intenta formatearlo antes.
<mas886> De que manera puedo formatear el disco duro des de el live USB?
<mas886> Lleva alguna herramienta instalada que me pueda ayudar?
<mas886> No tengo ninguna carcassa externa para hacer-lo.
<ghytr_> mas886, usa gparted en el liveusb.
<mas886> De acuerdo, lo estoy instalando
<mas886> Veo una senyal de exclamación y no me deja hacer nada.
<ghytr_> estas en el liveusb?
<mas886> Sip
<ghytr_> pues parece ser que tu disco duro ha llegado a su fin.
<mas886> Como? En serio? Pero si hasta ayer funcionaba perfectamente... Y hasta puedo acceder al contenido que aún hay en el
<ghytr_> mas886, puedes verificarlo con otros livecd o usb si tienes copias.
<mas886> Ok, muchas gracias, intentaré mirar de formatearlo con otro PC, pero esd que es muy raro, nunca me habia dado ningún problema y ahora esto de repente... :S
<mimecar> te tiene que dejar formatear desde la particion
<mimecar> si tienes sectores defectuosos es normal que se pare
<mas886> :S
<mimecar> escaneas el disco, reparas los sectores
<mimecar> y miras cada cierto tiempo las estadísticas de SMART
<mas886> Con windows con que programa lo podria hacer?
<mimecar> la partición ahora es EXT3
<mas886> I que pasa?
<mimecar> las herramientas de Windows no puede trabajar con ese tipo de partición
<mimecar> tendrás que intentar formatear la partición que daba problemas con ntfs
<mas886> Pero es que el windows ahopra no me reconoce el disco duro... Aun qué otro programa que tengo si, aun qué ese no te deja hacerle nada al disco
<mimecar> no te reconoce el disco duro o una partición?
<mas886> Me reconoce el disco duro perfectamente, pero no me sale en "Discos con almacenamiento externo"
<mimecar> ¿qué programa es el que reconoce el disco?
<mas886> El propio windows: en dispositivos me aparece "USB to ATA/ATAPI bridge" i cuando entro me sale en hardware TOSHIBa MK... USB Device
<mas886> Estado "Este dispositivo funciona correctamente" xd
<mimecar> abre el administrador de particiones de windows
<mas886> Mew aparece un volumen sin nombre ni sistema de archivos, con capacidad 294,19 y espacio 294,19
<mas886> supongo que es este
<mimecar> es normal que no tenga sistema de archivos
<mas886> Eso creo
<ghytr_> mas886, intenta crear una particion de arrance de systema
<mimecar> crea una partición en ese disco y ponla como NTFS, después escanea el disco
<mas886> No se como leches funciona, a la pàrte de abajo me sale "Disco 1" puede ser este?
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla y subela a Dropbox o similar
<mas886> http://i.imgur.com/83NebHa.png
<mimecar> si es el disco 1 tienes dos particiones
<mimecar> formatea las particiones como ntfs
<mas886> La funcion "formatear" no esta disponible, solo "eliminar volumen"
<ghytr_> mas886, aparte de la particion C las demas no deben estan primarias supongo?
<mimecar> entonces elimina las dos particiones y formatea
<mas886> ghytr_: La partición C es del disco del pc, no del extraible
<mas886> De acuerdo
<mas886> Ahora ya esta formateado
<mimecar> ahora te debería dejar acceder como unidad
<mas886> Afirmativo
<mimecar> haz un escaneo de superficie de las dos particiones
<mas886> Weno, ahra es todo una misma partición eliminé las dos, como hago para escanear?
<mimecar> Mi PC, botón derecho, propiedades
<mas886> Herramientas, comprobación de herrores?
<mimecar> pudede ser
<mas886> Okay, "procesando clústeres"
<mimecar> estará un par de horas
<mas886> Oka, pero supongo que ahora funcionarà, creo que me medio cargué el sistema de archivos al hacer el idiota
<mas886> Pero no creo que el disco duro esté dañado, como he dicho nunca me ha dado problema de ningún tipo
<mimecar> estás seguro que no tiene sectores defectuosos?
<mas886> En teoria no, como he dicho nunca habia tenido ningún problema, absolutamente ninguno, aun qué el disco duro este ya tiene unos años y tampoco lo descarto...
<mas886> Ah, y en serio muchas gracias, me estáis ayudando mucho.
<mimecar> tienes una copia de los datos importantes en un disco externo verdad?
<mas886> Sip, es que todo este lio viene que no se por qué me rebentó la interficie plasma 5 del kubuntu, y ya entonces hice una copia de seguridad.
<mas886> 50% by now
<mas886> mimecar: parece que el disco no sufre ningún daño http://i.imgur.com/1Zo2SIz.png
<mas886> procederé a la instalaciónd e kubuntu
<mimecar> sería mejor que hubiera salido algo
 * merrick  buenas...
<wmii> hi all!
<mas886> mimecar: Que te refieres con que huibiera salido algo?
<mimecar> si el disco va mal en la instalación
<mimecar> y no sale ningún error, es mala señal
<mimecar> porque no has arreglado el problema
<mas886> Weno, esto no era en la instalación,e sto era despues de formatear el comprobar si habia errores en el disco.. parece que no
<mas886> Bien! Parece que ahora ya se esta instalando correctamente :
<mas886> :)
<successus> salud o/
<Lopulus> hola. Luego de la actualizacion a 1510 en xubuntu me desaparecieron los iconos que tenia en el escritorio
<Ariel__> hola
<Ariel__> estoy tratando de instalar el minidlna
<Ariel__> en un lubuntu version 14
<Ariel__> llego al punto donde me encuentro con el error
<Ariel__> an't exec "autopoint": No existe el archivo o el directorio at /usr/share/autoconf/Autom4te/FileUtils.pm line 345. autoreconf: failed to run autopoint: No existe el archivo o el directorio autoreconf: autopoint is needed because this package uses Gettext
<Ariel__> esto ocurre cuando ejecuto
<Ariel__> ./autogen.sh
<Ariel__> alguna idea?
<Ariel__> estoy trabado
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-10
<piter0> alguien sabe como quitar el bloqueo de que me sale:
<piter0> Acerca de esta página
<piter0> Nuestros sistemas han detectado tráfico inusual procedente de tu red de ordenadores. En esta página se comprueba si eres tú quien envía las solicitudes en lugar de un robot. ¿A qué se debe esto?
<piter0> Dirección IP: 181.66.157.104
<piter0> Hora: 2015-05-10T01:16:47Z
<piter0> URL: http://www.google.com/search?q=ucv&ie=UTF-8&sa=Search&channel=fe&client=browser-ubuntu&hl=es
<magnetic> piter0, que es ese asunto?
<piter0> no se estaba imvestigando en internet sobre hacking y cosas asi y de pronto me salio esto
<piter0> me sale que es trafico inusual
<piter0> y me piden que pongo un codigo para seguir navegando
<piter0> alguien sabe sobre este tema?
<piter0> ya le pase el clean master me soluciona por un rato y despues comienza de nuevo
<piter0> no puedo hacer busquedas por la barra de direcciones
<magnetic> ok
<piter0> solo me deja por el portal de google
<magnetic> lo primero eso es un aviso de google supongo.
<piter0> mmm si eso me parece tambien
<magnetic> puedes usar www.startpage.com
<piter0> es un portal como google?
<magnetic> es google pero sin los aditivo de googe.
<piter0> y como funciona ese tal start
<magnetic> usa lo y veras?
<piter0> dice que es el mas confidensial del mundo
<piter0> y que tal es el tal tor?
<magnetic> si pero lo importante es que retransmite todo como google.
<piter0> he leid o
<magnetic> tor no es un buscador
<piter0> que es muy confidensial y muy robusto
<piter0> entonces que es?
<magnetic> es para ser un poco anonymo
<piter0> pero eso genial porque ahora uno ya no puede navegar sin que te esten espiando guardando tu informacion para que luego te estorciones
<magnetic> porque los programas que instalas pueden denuciarte.
<piter0> mmm como no te entendi esa parte
<piter0> dices que si instalo ese tor me pueden denunciar?
<magnetic> si instalas tor , puede que la nsa te espie.
<piter0> jaja la nsa ? anda que loco tanto asi?
<merrick> la nsa no, la nba..
<merrick> xD
<piter0> pero si es por privacidad no quiero que lucren con mi informacion
<piter0> jajaja ya va
<magnetic> piter0, si quieres privacidad utiliza tails en live usb.
<magnetic> pero no la garantiso al 100%
<piter0> me gusta ver mucho historias que suben a  youtube  sobre temas de tecnologia y de los hachers la otra vez
<piter0> supongo que por eso me han bloqueado y me piden que me loguee
<piter0> que fea nota ya uno puede acceder a la información libremente
<magnetic> piter0, porque no utilizas startpage?
<piter0> porque no la conosco derrente tiene algo
<piter0> no es muy conocida
<piter0> si no todo el mundo la usaria
<magnetic> es igual que google
<piter0> si se ve muy parecida
<magnetic> es el buscador de snowden
<piter0> jajaja seeeee seguro
<piter0> voy a buscarlo en el tio google
<magnetic> estas en peru?
<piter0> yo?
<magnetic> si
<piter0> no soy de colombia
<piter0> estoy
<piter0> que dice la dirección
<magnetic> Jorge Basadre, 592, 505
<magnetic> address:     L27 - Lima - LI
<piter0> mmmm nop
<piter0> a tu has puesto la pegue hace rato
<magnetic> quizas haya un cable en comun?
<piter0> jajaja no esa la pegue de internet
<magnetic> vulvo 3mn
<magnetic> vuelvo
<piter0> ya listo
<magnetic> ..
<magnetic> ya
<piter0> que es establecer el modo +i?
<piter0> por que no puedo entrar a otros canales?
<magnetic> .
<magnetic> piter0, ?
<piter0> que fue
<piter0> que es banear?
<piter0> tu me has baneado wey
<magnetic> eres nuevo aqui.
<piter0> obvio
<piter0> me han baneado dice aca arriba
<magnetic> si no te portas bien te banean
<piter0> que fue men que descubriste
<piter0> si no he hecho nada wey tu mismo has visto
<piter0> que ser curioso es malo?
<magnetic> fue el oprador del canal que metio un quiet sobre ti
<piter0> y supuestamente porque sabes?
<piter0> solo he preguntado hombre eso es no malo
<magnetic> no se puede preguntar sobre todo y todo el tiempo aqui.
<piter0> para que sirve este chat?
<magnetic> principalmente para gnu*linux
<piter0> mmmmm aya aaa y donde se puede hablar sobre temas de temas de tecnologia o algo asi
<piter0> aqui vienen los que tienen problema con ubuntu verdad?
<piter0> magnetic y que fue yo pegue tu direccion y me salio una pagina que pide  pass
<guampa> sip, este canal es para hacer consultas sobre ubuntu. para hablar de tecnologia o lo que sea esta #ubuntu-es-cafe
<piter0> a okok cafe
<piter0> esa pagina es de tu pc o que es?
<guampa> si sos nuevo en irc te recomiendo que siempre que entres a un canal leas el topic del canal
<piter0> topic que es?
<piter0> la descripcion me imagino
<guampa> si eso
<piter0> a ok tu eres el que me ha bloqueado?
<guampa> si el cliente irc no te lo muestra podes verlo escribiendo /topic
<guampa> no, nadie te bloqueo aqui que yo sepa
<piter0> a cool si sirve ese codigo
<piter0> este es para dar soporte
<guampa> si, aqui viene gente, hace una consulta y con suerte hay alguno que sepa y pueda responder
<piter0> oe bro y aqui es peligroso ? porque me parece que las direcciones ip son faciles de ver solo le das al nombre de un usuario y ves toda su info
<guampa> no se a que te referis
<piter0> osea si te pueden hachear la pc
<guampa> por usar irc? poco probable
<magnetic> si tambien hay un codigo para que tu pc explote piter0
<piter0> jajajaja no seas loco
<piter0> enserio?
<piter0> supongo que se debe haber pero debe ser demasiado complicado ejecutarlo
<piter0> oye magnetic que es esa pagina que me salio al poner tu direccion?
<magnetic> es un codigo escondido en las applicationes.
<piter0> anda no sabia
<magnetic> www.startpage.com
<guampa> ya que ahora conocen el canal para estas conversaciones, podrian usarlo asi este queda para consultas sobre ubuntu?
<magnetic> si
<guampa> gracias magnetic
<piter0> guampa pero nadie pregunta que mejor manera de usarlo que hablando
<guampa> para unirse, como dice en el topic, hay que poner /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<guampa> la mejor manera es usar el otro canal
<piter0> ok
<guampa> no hay problema con hablar un toque sobre algo, pero si la charla se extiende es mejor usar el otro
<piter0> a ok deacuerdo
<piter0> magnetic vamos para el otro lado
<successus> salud o/
<fruityaddict> español¿
<mimecar> lee el topic del canal
<fruityaddict> perdona
<fruityaddict> andaba un poco despistado, muchas horas frente al pc
<mimecar> lo mejor en esos casos es desconectar
<fruityaddict> Tengo ubuntu studio
<fruityaddict> aqui puedo preguntar respecto a el
<fruityaddict> ¿
<mimecar> sí
<fruityaddict> respecto a audio
<fruityaddict> Tengo un pc de 64 bits, uso siempre 32 por varios porblemas de comatibilidad, he decidido usar 64 porque en ubuntu studio me da los mismos
<fruityaddict> lo primero es que no puedo instalar el driver de mi tarjetagrafica
<fruityaddict> ati radeon 3200 hd graphics
<fruityaddict> he probado desde su pagina y eso
<mimecar> ¿tiene poco rendimiento el driver libre?
<fruityaddict> lo que he hecho otras veces en ubuntu normal y debian
<fruityaddict> si
<fruityaddict> la verdad es que va bastante mal
<mimecar> te sale la opción de poner el driver privativo desde el centro de software?
<fruityaddict> no
<fruityaddict> no me sale nada de eso
<fruityaddict> no me sale nada
<fruityaddict> verás
<fruityaddict> me da un error con fglxr, no se si lo he escrito bien
<fruityaddict> no esta instalado
<fruityaddict> y no me deja instalarlo desde synaptic ni nada
<fruityaddict> ayer llegie al limite de nuevo
<fruityaddict> y ya es la 4 vez que reinstalo xd
<fruityaddict> necesito ubuntu studio por trabajo
<fruityaddict> además de que e gusta
<fruityaddict> y no me gustaria cambiarlo la verdad
<fruityaddict> pero es un fallo gordo
<mimecar> pon en pastebin el error que te da al instalar
<fruityaddict> voy
<fruityaddict> de fglxr o de los drivers de la pagina?
<fruityaddict> de los drivers será
<fruityaddict> de lo otro solo me da fallos de paquete roto
<fruityaddict> tambien te digo que lo ejecuto como root
<mimecar> ¿qué versión has instalado de ubuntu studio?
<fruityaddict> incluso habilitando log con root y me sale que no es root
<fruityaddict> igualente otras veces no
<fruityaddict> la 14.02
<fruityaddict> 14.04.2
<fruityaddict> perdon
<fruityaddict> la de 64 bits
<fruityaddict> pero es igual me da los mismos fallos asique ya puestos usaré la de 64
<fruityaddict> estoy en ello
<fruityaddict> si la ventana que sale no me deja pste bin
<fruityaddict> te vale pantallazo?
<mimecar> ok
<fruityaddict> como te puedo enviar imagenes?
<fruityaddict> los pantallazos
<fruityaddict> file:///home/alex/Escritorio/Screenshot%20-%20100515%20-%2018:55:18.png
<fruityaddict> file:///home/alex/Escritorio/Screenshot%20-%20100515%20-%2018:55:01.png
<mimecar> los tendrás que subir a Dropbox o similar
<fruityaddict> ah
<mimecar> esos enlaces son locales a tu máquina
<fruityaddict> va
<fruityaddict> ya ya
<fruityaddict> no pasa nada que los haya puesto no?
<mimecar> no
<fruityaddict> vale voy a subirlos
<fruityaddict> https://www.dropbox.com/s/twq6izuvh47lycu/Screenshot%20-%20100515%20-%2018%3A55%3A01.png?dl=0
<fruityaddict> https://www.dropbox.com/s/exnzp7wbq2nq9e1/Screenshot%20-%20100515%20-%2018%3A55%3A18.png?dl=0
<fruityaddict> ahi estan
<fruityaddict> te paso dos imagenes
<fruityaddict> durante
<fruityaddict> y después
<mimecar> lo raro es que no te sale el instalador de Ubuntu
<fruityaddict> pues ya ves
<fruityaddict> ni en la pagina ni nada solo me sale el .run para ejecutarlo
<mimecar> Ubuntu Studio no tiene el centro de software de Ubuntun?
<fruityaddict> claro
<fruityaddict> si si
<fruityaddict> si es como el normal todo, solo que tare paquetes preintstalados
<mimecar> en las opciones del centro de software había una opción para drivers privativos
<mimecar> has comprobado que tu tarjeta gráfica esté en los dispositivos soportados?
<fruityaddict> ahi no me sale nada
<fruityaddict> esta activado ya
<fruityaddict> es lo primero que hice
<fruityaddict> tiene que estar soportada si o si
<mimecar> no necesariamente
<fruityaddict> porque en el ubuntu normal lo hice
<fruityaddict> hace menos de dos emses
<mimecar> ya, pero no tienes todas las cosas del ubuntu normal
<mimecar> tienes instalados los paquetes build-essential y dkms ?
<fruityaddict> si
<fruityaddict> todo todo
<fruityaddict> absolutaente todo
<mimecar> pon el log de la instalación en pastebin
<fruityaddict> ubuntu studio da mas fallos que el normal encima de kernel a baja latencia nada. casiq ue va mejor el normal
<fruityaddict> voy
<fruityaddict> te vo a poner una cosa mas detallada
<fruityaddict> respecto a las dependencias
<fruityaddict> las cuales si quiero instalar me pide deisnstalar practicamente todo
<fruityaddict> y no funciona
<fruityaddict> ya lo he probado
<fruityaddict> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4txsie62xjeez68/Screenshot%20-%20100515%20-%2019%3A24%3A32.png?dl=0
<mimecar> estará el paquete roto
<fruityaddict> ese es el misterio
<fruityaddict> que no lo está
<fruityaddict> https://www.dropbox.com/s/w0ryfxo6h9xmezx/Screenshot%20-%20100515%20-%2019%3A29%3A08.png?dl=0
<fruityaddict> yo la verdad no entiendo que pasa
<mimecar> no salen paquetes rotos
<mimecar> pero si dependencias que no cumples
<mimecar> igual falta algún paquete en los repos
<fruityaddict> y si intento cumplirlas me desinstala todo y aun asi me da fallos motivos de la reinstalaciond e ayer xd
<fruityaddict> como cual?
<mimecar> en la captura que has puesto del driver
<mimecar> que decía que le faltaba un pàquete
<fruityaddict> pruebo ?
<mimecar> intenta instalarlo pero si por dependencias se va fuera...
<fruityaddict> pero del centro de software o la captura de el driver mediante terminal
<fruityaddict> porque si es el fglrx ese es iposible
<mimecar> del centro de software
<fruityaddict> voy a probar
<fruityaddict> cual es la que pruebo
<mimecar> el paquete que te dice que no puede instalar (o que no encuentraa)
<fruityaddict> libqtcore 4
<fruityaddict> o xorg video
<fruityaddict> porque pone ambas
<fruityaddict> pro pone que no se va a instalar
<fruityaddict> es que no se que narices dice de las versiones .4y .5
<mimecar> libqtcore es una librería importante
<fruityaddict> pues si me haces el favor de miraar las imagenes verás que pasa algo con una version que acaba en .4 y otra .
<fruityaddict> 5
<mimecar> parece que en los repositorios sólo tienes la 4.8.5
<mimecar> teóricamente cumples la dependencia
<fruityaddict> QUE HAGO
<fruityaddict> lo intent?
<mimecar> instala el paquete de libqt
<mimecar> aunque lo deberías tener de serie
<fruityaddict> voy a ver
<fruityaddict> instalaré todos los que pone libqt
<fruityaddict> para oitir errores tontos
<mimecar> sólo con instalar libqt será suficiente
<fruityaddict> uno de los paquetes cncretamente el segundo que deberia tener o eso creo, puede ser la clave
<fruityaddict> si
<fruityaddict> pero no me sale solo eso
<fruityaddict> o como pongo para que me salga el general?
<mimecar> el general?
<fruityaddict> salen muchos tipos e libqt
<mimecar> libqtcore4 te salen muchos?
<fruityaddict> mogollon
<mimecar> que tengan ese nombre exacto?
<fruityaddict> espera
<fruityaddict> no
<fruityaddict> pero me salen dos mas que siguen con -perl
<fruityaddict> los instalo?
<fruityaddict> la que tu dices el core esta instalado
<mimecar> si está instalado el core ya has acabado
<mimecar> no podrás instalar el driver de los repositorios
<fruityaddict> y de la pagina oficial?
<mimecar> sube el log de errores del driver de ati a pastebin / Dropbox
<fruityaddict> como lo busco?
<mimecar> en la ventana del error te dice la ruta
<fruityaddict> que error
<fruityaddict> hace mucho que no uso linux
<fruityaddict> en plan tan a fondo
<mimecar> https://www.dropbox.com/s/exnzp7wbq2nq9e1/Screenshot%20-%20100515%20-%2018%3A55%3A18.png?dl=0
<mimecar> el instalador crea un archivo de log con el error
<mimecar> tienes que subir el archivo que te dice
<fruityaddict> ah
<fruityaddict> ya se que es
<fruityaddict> una de las soluciones de la web e decia eso
<fruityaddict> voy a verlo y lo pego
<fruityaddict> Check if system has the tools required for installation.
<fruityaddict> fglrx installation requires that the system have kernel headers.  /lib/modules/3.16.0-37-lowlatency/build/include/linux/version.h cannot be found on this system.
<fruityaddict> One or more tools required for installation cannot be found on the system. Install the required tools before installing the fglrx driver.
<fruityaddict> Optionally, run the installer with --force option to install without the tools.
<fruityaddict> Forcing install will disable AMD hardware acceleration and may make your system unstable. Not recommended.
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> o usa Dropbox
<mimecar> NUNCA pegues tanto texto en el canal, estarás 1 minuto silenciado
<fruityaddict> perdon
<fruityaddict> no lo sabia
<fruityaddict> aqui te paso el paste bin
<fruityaddict> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11065657/
<mimecar> has instalado las cabeceras del kernel?
<fruityaddict> como hago eso?
<mimecar> hay un paquete que es kernel-header
<mimecar> si no recuerdo mal, lo tienes que instalar
<fruityaddict> en synaptic?
<fruityaddict> ok voy a ver
<mimecar> tienes una copia de los datos por si el sistema no arranca luego?
<fruityaddict> tranquilo, no he instalado nada los datos estan a salvo ya que tengo asumido que no será la unica vez que lo rinstalo
<fruityaddict> voy a pasarte una captura más
<fruityaddict> y dime cual instalo
<fruityaddict> https://www.dropbox.com/s/785u0sno8w0z6ve/Screenshot%20-%20100515%20-%2019%3A57%3A24.png?dl=0
<fruityaddict> hay algunos mas abajo que estan instalados ya
<mimecar> no estás usando el primer paquete que sale para el kernel?
<fruityaddict> https://www.dropbox.com/s/cnjzfvh98fdoulq/Screenshot%20-%20100515%20-%2020%3A00%3A45.png?dl=0
<fruityaddict> esos estan instalados
<fruityaddict> instalo el primero de la lista que sale?
<mimecar> tienes que instalar la versión asociada al kernel que estás usando en estos momentos
<mimecar> ¿qué versión concreta estás usando?
<fruityaddict> donde lo veo?
<mimecar> uname -a
<mimecar> en la consola
<fruityaddict> Linux alex-Studio-PC 3.16.0-37-lowlatency #51~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Wed May 6 15:51:45 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<fruityaddict> y me sale que ya estan instalados
<fruityaddict> los 4 paquetes que tienen la version -0-37
<mimecar> existe el archivo fglrx installation requires that the system have kernel headers.  /lib/modules/3.16.0-37-lowlatency/build/include/linux/version.h cannot be found on this system. ?
<fruityaddict> que hagO?
<fruityaddict> no entiendo
<fruityaddict> veo nque tambien teng kernel headers 36 de antes de las actualizaciones supongo
<fruityaddict> dime, entonces que hago?
<mimecar> ve a la ruta  /lib/modules/3.16.0-37-lowlatency/build/include/linux
<mimecar> y comprueba si existe ese archivo
<fruityaddict> voy
<mimecar> el error dice que no existe y lo necesita
<fruityaddict> el archivo version.h?
<fruityaddict> o el fglxr?
<mimecar> version.h
<fruityaddict> no existe
<mimecar> el kernel que estás usando es de los repositorios?
<fruityaddict> si, no he tocado nada respecto a el tema de kernel
<fruityaddict> ni instalado repositorios ni nada
<mimecar> si te falta ese archivo no podrás compilar el driver privativo
<fruityaddict> y que más puedo hacer?
<fruityaddict> no puedo buscar cual es el archivo, y crearlo?
<fruityaddict> exactamente a como deberia ser?
<mimecar> no se como debe ser
<fruityaddict> entonces no puedo hacer nada de nada?
<mimecar> de momento estoy sin ideas
<fruityaddict> uff pues si tu estas sin ideas...
<fruityaddict> por cierto
<fruityaddict> eres un usuario más como yo?
<fruityaddict> o trabajas de esto?
<mimecar> soy usuario normal aunque estoy como moderador
<mimecar> esto es un hobby
<fruityaddict> ah
<fruityaddict> pues sabes mucho
<mimecar> de instalar drivers de ati en ubuntu studio no tanto :p
<fruityaddict> jjajaja
<fruityaddict> bueno has hecho lo que has podido, quizas es cosa de ubuntu studio
<fruityaddict> en el normal si que se podia
<fruityaddict> y en debian
<fruityaddict> y en opensuse
<mimecar> igual es cosa de ubuntu studio
<fruityaddict> pues si
<fruityaddict> pero no se
<fruityaddict> es raro
<fruityaddict> me recomiendas alguna tra distribucion siilar a ubuntu studio que merezca la pena tanto como ella?
<fruityaddict> porque las que he visto....
<mimecar> si el ordenador tiene recursos, kubuntu
<fruityaddict> pero kubuntu no trae cosas para audio
<fruityaddict> yo me refiero que ya enga prparada
<mimecar> ya, pero no encontrarás muchas distribuciones con el kernel modificaod
<mimecar> por lo menos entre las "oficiales" de Ubuntu
<fruityaddict> linux mint?
<fruityaddict> que tal?
<mimecar> no la he probado
<mimecar> descarga el live usb y pruebala
<george2002> yo tengo ubuntustudio y me va bien hasta el momento tiene latency muy baja y buen entorno de trabajo
<fruityaddict> pues he leido y probado que es el kernel generico
<fruityaddict> ya no es el low latency
<fruityaddict> no te da probleas ardour?
<fruityaddict> lo tienes de 32 o 64?
<george2002> 32 y no me da rollo anda bien
<fruityaddict> pfff
<fruityaddict> pues yo es que he leido que linux mint a low latency le gana
<fruityaddict> pero no se
<george2002> y si tiene el kernel low para iniciar con el si quieres
<fruityaddict> linux mint me parece regulin
<fruityaddict> a mi no me sale ara elegir
<fruityaddict> no me sale elegir kernel
<fruityaddict> se inicia sin mas
<george2002> puede chekar que kernel te esta corriendo
<fruityaddict> el .0-37
<fruityaddict> mira
<fruityaddict> Linux alex-Studio-PC 3.16.0-37-lowlatency #51~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Wed May 6 15:51:45 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<fruityaddict> pero de low latency poco
<george2002> raro la mia no es una super maquina y me va vien
<fruityaddict> que pc es¿
<fruityaddict> el mio acer aspire 5536
<fruityaddict> tampoco es super maquina
<george2002> 3.16.0-30-lowlatency
<george2002> HP-Compaq-dx2200-MT
<fruityaddict> no se tio
<fruityaddict> lo necesito para currar
<fruityaddict> tendre que probar mas distros
<george2002> probaste musix linux?
<fruityaddict> pero es que ubuntu sinceramente me parece la mejor
<fruityaddict> no me mola nada
<george2002> es muy buena tambien
<fruityaddict> y tu?
<george2002> musix linux la instale pero no me reconocia la wifi y por eso quede en ubuntustudio
<fruityaddict> a mi linux mint no me reconoce la wifi
<fruityaddict> tambien
<george2002> y que estilo de musica grabas?
<fruityaddict> de todo menos flamenco
<fruityaddict> y tu?
<fruityaddict> sobre todo heavy metal
<mimecar> para los estilos musicales podéis pasar a #ubuntu-es-cafe ;)
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-09
<_[ldDark]_> hola
<FredTheNoob> Holas, tengo "creo, pienso" que tengo un problema con dos versiones de un mismo software instalado. Basicamente en esta pagina indican instalar gnome-control-center ... Perp pasa que ahora me aperece el nuevo gcc por Cli, y el viejo por el menu de opciones Gui... Como hago default el nuevo. Gracias http://www.webupd8.org/2016/03/use-gnome-318-google-drive-integration.html
<lugonzaro> hola
<DELLtra> buenas 0/
<ptraguany> Alguien sabe como crear un live cd
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que necesitas hacer?
<ptraguany> Quiero crear un live cd de ubuntu pero con mis preferencias mis programas preferidos etc.
<mimecar> puedes hacer un Live USB permanente o clonar un sistema que ya tengas funcionando
<ptraguany> Clonar el sistema que tengo instalado seria una buena opcion
<lugonzaro> ptraguany, mirate remastersys
<lugonzaro> lo que quieres hacer ya lo hace este
<lugonzaro> http://web.archive.org/web/20150211063911/http://remastersys.sourceforge.net/
<ptraguany> gracias.
 * lugonzaro buenas
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-10
<uruk7> hola alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<blogueroloco> Hola, me acaban de comentar que hay un bug en el kernel 4.5 de la rama testing que hace que un log alcance el giga por minuto.
<lugonzaro> buenas
<blogueroloco> hay alguien en este canal?
<lugonzaro> alguien hay
<amundsen> hola
<amundsen> alguien sabe por que los videos de youtube se ven tan lentos o se atascan en u16.04 ?
<lugonzaro> amundsen, lo mas probable que sea por que no tienes la aceleración 2D activada
<lugonzaro> prueba con otro navegador, a mi me funciona bien con Google Chrome, a parte, no necesitas el flashplugin por que Chrome ya lo lleva y mas actualizado
<lugonzaro> para ver si tienes la aceleración y descartar problemas del navegador o falta de recursos (ram, cpu, disco, etc): sudo apt install mesa-utils; glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<lugonzaro> direct rendering: Yes
<lugonzaro> debe salir Yes
<amundsen> ok
<amundsen> lugonzaro, si sale NO?
<lugonzaro> pues eso
<lugonzaro> no la tienes y tendras que instalar los controladores
<amundsen> mesa-utils
<lugonzaro> sobre todo si tienes una que no sea nvidia
<amundsen> tiene grafica intel
<lugonzaro> aunque si tienes una tarjeta ati va medianamente bien, intel vaya ,...
<amundsen> pues con fedora va maravillosamente
<amundsen> y el ordenador trajo ubuntu 15.10 de fabrica e iba estupendo tambien
<uruk7> hola gente alguien me puede ayudar
<GridCube> hola uruk7
<uruk7> hola gridcube me podrias ayudar?
<lugonzaro> hola uruk7
<GridCube> !pregunta | uruk7
<kubot> uruk7: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<lugonzaro> no digas si te pueden ayudar, di tu duda
<uruk7> a ver estoy intentando dos cosas en unity que hace tiempo que busco y no encuentro, una es tener diferentes imagenes para diferentes areas de trabajo, he mirado por unity-tweak, por compiz y desde internet no encuantro la manera de hacerlo
<lugonzaro> uruk7, mira con ccsm, instala compizconfig-settings-manager
<lugonzaro> creo que desde hay si puedes
<uruk7> vi desde una version que se podia, pero desde la version 0.9.12.2 que es la que me baja por defecto ubuntu 15.10 no encuentro la manera
<lugonzaro> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/79078#.VzH05bqLQpg
<lugonzaro> mmm
<uruk7> a ver sigo las instrucciones que me linkeaste lugonzaro
<GridCube> uruk7: podes hacerlo usando variety
<uruk7> si desde luego es diferente lugonzaro
<GridCube> http://peterlevi.com/variety/
<uruk7> a ver variety
<uruk7> deja que desinstale todo lo demas e instalo variety gridcube
<GridCube> pera
<GridCube> creia que se podia porque recuerdo haber echo algo asi pero era poner wallpapers distintos en distintos monitores
<GridCube> no areas de trabajo
<uruk7> no no en diferentes aeas de trabajo en total tengo nueve para lo que hago las necesito
<GridCube> uruk7: http://askubuntu.com/questions/75998/is-it-possible-to-have-a-different-background-for-each-workspace/334224#334224
<uruk7> ese ya lo tengo dejame ver i seguire el walk de ese link
<GridCube> ni idea
<GridCube> yo deshabilito las areas de trabajo si vienen por defecto
<GridCube> por suerte xubuntu es mas racional y lo tiene deshabilitado por defecto como deberia ser
<uruk7> dconf tools no me aparece para descargar
<GridCube> dconf-tools (source: d-conf): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.24.0-2 (xenial), package size 12 kB, installed size 44 kB
<uruk7> en lugar de dconf tengo el gconf que es practicamente igual pero no me da la opcion
<GridCube> source d-conf
<lugonzaro> dconf no vale para nada, es dconf-editor
<uruk7> dconf no me aparece en el centro de software
<lugonzaro>         500 http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/universe amd64 Packages
<lugonzaro> esta en universe
<lugonzaro> puedes bajarlo si quieres de package.ubuntu.com
<lugonzaro> o añadir el universe a /etc/apt/source.conf
<lugonzaro> */etc/apt/sources.list
<lugonzaro> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/dconf-editor
<uruk7> lo bajo desde terminal dconf
<uruk7> El paquete «dconf» no tiene un candidato para la instalación
<GridCube> y el guion donde esta?
<GridCube> es d-conf
<GridCube> no dconf
<GridCube> o_O
<uruk7> El paquete «dconf» no tiene un candidato para la instalación
<uruk7> perdon
<uruk7> No se ha podido localizar el paquete d-conf
<GridCube> proba con dconf-tools
<GridCube> pero bien escrito
<uruk7> jjajajaj si
<GridCube> facepalm.tiff
<uruk7> ya esta instalado ahora como accedo a el
<GridCube> dconf-tools
<GridCube> tipea eso en la terminal
<uruk7> dconf-tools: no se encontró la orden
<uruk7> nada no funciona dconf-tools
<GridCube> en el tutorial que tenias para leer dice todo
<GridCube> Launch dconf-editor
<GridCube> Navigate to org - gnome - desktop - background
<uruk7> nada no me aparece igual wallpaper no esta
<uruk7> ni background
<uruk7> solo me deja modificar el tamaño de escritorio
<uruk7> el compizconfig es la version 0.9.12.2
<uruk7> en ubuntu 15 no funka bien esas opciones
<blogueroloco> Tengo un problema: como instalo libqt4-core en ubuntu 16.04 x64?
<rostecnologia> Buenas tardes
<rostecnologia> he probado el xfce y se cuelga igualmente
<rostecnologia> lo instalé sobre ubuntu 16.04
<richard_> Puedo instalar Unity8 y no perder Unity7 y elegir cual iniciar?
<richard_> En ubuntu 16.04
<blogueroloco> nadie sabe como instalar libqt4-core /libqt4-gui en ubuntu 16?
<blogueroloco> en fin, bye
<rostecnologia> join #ubuntu-bug
<rostecnologia> Hola mimecar... dejamos una conversación a medio el otro día
<mimecar> sí
<rostecnologia> probé xfce  con el mismo resultado
<rostecnologia> si cuelga al poco
<mimecar> el ordenador hay momentos que parece que le cuesta moverse
<rostecnologia> no
<mimecar> o que tareas sencillas se alargan más de lo que deben?
<rostecnologia> no
<rostecnologia> y como te decia el otro día con Ubuntu 15.04 no tengo problema
<mimecar> con el Live USB te pasa también?
<rostecnologia> no lo he probado
<rostecnologia> solo instalado
<mimecar> lo único que se me ocurre es que tengas sectores defectuosos en la partición que tienes la 16.04
<rostecnologia> yo creo que es un problema de una actualización que hicieron
<rostecnologia> en marzo sobre ubuntu 15.10
<rostecnologia> y ha seguido en ubutu 16.04
<rostecnologia> hay alguna forma de que pueda responder la petición de launchpad de concretar algo mas sobre el paquete
<rostecnologia> que puede estar dando el problema
<rostecnologia> es una pregunta
<mimecar> haciendo pruebas para intentar acotarlo
<richard_> sudo apt-get install unity8-desktop-session-mir
<richard_> puedo instalar unity8 y mantener unity 7
<richard_> y elegir entre ambos?
<rostecnologia> ¿algo en concreto?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> prueba con el Live USB para descartar que sea cosa del disco
<rostecnologia> he visto que la mayor parte de las veces que ocurre tengo un navegador abierto
<mimecar> otra opción es probar con otras distribucioens
<rostecnologia> si no tengo más remedio eso será lo siguiente
<rostecnologia> pero no me gusta la idea despues de más de 5 años usando Ubuntu
<rostecnologia> en fin... gracias por el interés y veré que hago
<rostecnologia> un saludo
<uruk7> hola alguien resolvio como conseguir diferentes wallpapers en diferentes areas de trabajo bajo ubuntu 15.10?
<Mr_Asker> hola. He instalado ubuntu 16.04 y no tengo sonido. Alguien puede echarme una mano? ya no se que hacer.
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-11
<sirix> buenas noches
<lugonzaro> Hola
<sirix> lugonzaro: que tal
<erc3> Buen dia
<erc3> alguien que me pueda colaborar con un trabajo universitario sobre software libre es una entrevista de 4  preguntas
<lugonzaro> hi
<MrTulias> hola
<Crashbit> USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<Crashbit> mysql     8502  0.0 57.9 1962956 889848 ?      Ssl  May10   0:35 /usr/sbin/mysqld
<Crashbit> Es normal este uso de memoria tan elevado por una bbdd que no está en uso?
<Crashbit> Es decir, en mysql no tengo ninguna base de datos en uso
<blanca> Alguna persona podría ayudarme con esta partición no se por que me sale ese mensaje cuando hago un fdisk -l http://dpaste.com/1GTKMNJ
<lugonzaro> eso debe se rpor que ese disco tiene bloques de 4096 bytes
<lugonzaro> no detecta los 512 bytes
<lugonzaro> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Format
<neogeo> hola hay alguien
<neogeo> ?
<neogeo> olvidalo
<neogeo> todos estos cnales estan vacios
<pec_ar> hola estoy tratando de instalar ubuntu studio en ubuntu y me dice que puedo instalarlo en opt o en usr/local . Para que lo puedan usar todos los usuarios  de mi pc donde tendria que instalarlo?
<pec_ar> alguien ha usado android studio en ubuntu?
<Yukiteru> pec_ar: nope, pero no deberia darte problemas porque la base de trabajo de android en linux esta basado en ubuntu 12.04
<pec_ar> Yukiteru gracias y respecto de donde instalarlo opt o usr/local que me sugeris
<pec_ar> Yukiteru: para que tambien puedan utilizarlo los otros usuarios de mi pc
<Yukiteru> el deber ser es usr/local
<Yukiteru> tambien puedes usar opt
<pec_ar> en cualquiera de los dos lo pueden compartir los otros usuarios?
<Yukiteru> si no habrá problemas
<pec_ar> ok muchisimas gracias
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-12
<sirix> saludos, buenas noches
<DELLtra> buenas
<DELLtra> alguien que tenga esperiencia con asterisk
<mrgm148> Holas
<lugonzaro> hola
<blogueroloco> .
<sirix> buenos días
<usuario_> hola
<usuario_> sdgsdg
<usuario_> lcooooo como es el comando
<usuario_> de borrar
<usuario_> decidmelooooooo po favo
<usuario_> que suspendo
<usuario__> sdjkafsdh
<usuario_> yhikghkghk
<usuario_> hola carrillo
<usuario> hola cabrones
<usuario_> sop l pesca
<usuario_> comerme el navo
<usuario> equisdedede
<usuario_> dedede
<usuario_> jajaja
<usuario_> olaç
<usuario_> EL puto amo
<usuario_>  bghfgyhf
<usuario> sdg
<usuario_> ola
<usuario_> hoola
<usuario_> soy el joyaa
<usuario> ola
<usuario> soy el carri
<usuario_> ahiahi
<usuario_> como me cambio el nombre?
<pollaman_> dsads
<pollaman_> ffs
<pollaman_> hola
<pollaman_> soy el pesca
<pollaman_> ya me he reconectado que no me dejana
<7YUAA15Y0> illooo
<7JTAAW4EF> zsdf
<7YUAA15Y0> que mierda nombre es estooo
<7JTAAW4EF> jajaj
<usuario_> Holaa
<usuario_> Soy el moño
<7YUAA15Y0> y yo el joya
<usuario_> siii noo
<usuario_> jaajaja
<7YUAA15Y0> manifestarse
<usuario_> soy el pescaranas
<usuario_> de aguadulce
<usuario> ola
<ElBisho> el bishoooooooooooo
<fsola> siuuuu
<ElBisho> jajaja
<7YUAA15Y0> la pregunta 1
<ElBisho> a y c son correctas
<7YUAA15Y0> hola
<7YUAA15Y0> j
<ElBisho> el que nunca hace nadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<PC22> hi bitches
<ElBisho> sola soloo :D
<PC22> quit
<usuario> iyo la 12
<usuario> ?
<Pc21> hiiii
<ElBisho> hiiiiiii
<ElBisho> ajii ezo ezo ta kii
<usuario> ni una palabra
<ElBisho> kien lo dice
<uruk> hola gente
<DELLtra> nas 0/
<DELLtra> alguien que tenga experiencia con asterisk
<uruk> alguien me puede ayudar?, al final consegui en compizconfig setting manager añadirle los extras para que me apareciera la opcion wallpaper, desde alli vi varios tutoriales de como conseguir tener diferentes imagenes en diferentes workspaces(zona de trabajo) sigo cada uno de los pasos pero me siguen apareciendo la misma imagen background para cada uno de los workspaces, alguien sabe como hacer posible eso?
<uruk> hola gente instale wswitcher para tener diferentes wallpapers en difeferentes workspaces i lo consegui a medias ya que ahora no me aparece la barra superior de unity ni la barra izquierda donde estan los lanzadores, ademas las ventanas me aparecen sin bordes, alguien me puede ayudar?
<uruk> hola gente alguien me puede ayudar
<guampa> uruk: cual es tu problema?
<uruk> hola bueno despues de mucho ir para todos los sitios de seguir todos los tutoriales al final consegui tener deferentes wallpapers para mis 9 areas de trabajo, el problema es que me desaparecieron los iconos de escritorio que tenia personalizados
<uruk> al final resultava que para que funcionase todo se tenia que deshabilitar unity en compizconfig y volverlo a habilitar para que cogieran los 9 workspaces
<guampa> hay poco soporte para eso creo
<guampa> es distinto para cada DE que uses
<Crashbit> Alguno usa lxd o containers linux?
<DELLtra> nas 0/
<DELLtra> alguien con experiencia en asterisk
<guampa> Crashbit: yo, pero via libvirt
<DELLtra> es algo asi como astersiknow ?
<necron> hola
<necron> ai poco movimiento en este canal
<necron> hola????
<Crashbit> guampa: sabes como puedo reconfigurar lxd cunando ya tengo varios contenedores, para que usen zfs?
<Crashbit> ahora usan un directorio normal
<guampa> nunca use lxd, solo lxc
<Crashbit> guampa: ah, es verdad
<Crashbit> perdón
<guampa> no hay problema
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-13
<Xago> hola amigos...
<Xago> estoy pensando en comprar un Lenovo N2840 con pantalla multitouch
<Xago> con Ubuntu, tengo soporte?
<Xago> para ese tipo de pantallas?
<Xago> como estos equipos vienen con Windows, me da lipiria solo pensarlo
<sirix> saludos y buenas noches
<killman> DELLtra: que?
<DELLtra> killman,  amigo
<killman> DELLtra: que haces con los gallegos?
<DELLtra> dependiendo para que siven
<lugonzaro> Buenas ...
<blogueroloco> buenos dias :)
<lugonzaro> hola blogueroloco
<Crashbit> ALguno que haya usado lxd me puede decir a que se debe eso?
<Crashbit> crashbit@sun:~$ lxc image import venus.tar.gz
<Crashbit> Transferring image: 100%
<Crashbit> error: Could not extract image metadata metadata.yaml from tar: exit status 2 (tar: metadata.yaml: No s'ha trobat a l'arxiu)
<lugonzaro> buenas
<mimecar> hola
<Mart88> hola mimecar
<Mart88> soy el de antes
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Xubuntu tienes?
<Mart88> es la ultima , espera ahora lo miro
<lugonzaro> lsb_release -a
<Mart88> Ubuntu 15-10 wily
<mimecar> te quedan dos meses de soporte con esa versión
<mimecar> ¿has pensado en pasar a la versión 16.04?
<Mart88> si me soluciona el problema de pulseaudio me paso
<mimecar> no sé si te solucionará el problema
<mimecar> lo puedes comprobar un Live USB
<Mart88> ups.... sabes alguna distro q lo solucione ?
<lugonzaro> que problema tienes con el pulseaudio ? se oye algún ruido ?
<mimecar> haz la prueba con la última versión
<mimecar> no hace falta que instales nada en el disco duro
<Mart88> el sonido va a saltos excepto con el Audacious
<lugonzaro> as mirado desde alsamixer ?
<lugonzaro> hay algunos controles que distorsionan, por eejmploel sub buffer
<Mart88> lo tengo pero no se como se procede
<Mart88> lo voy a mirar ...
<lugonzaro> ajustalos con las teclas de desplazamiento
<lugonzaro> para activar/desactivar con la tecla M
<lugonzaro> he visto muchos problemas y desde alsamixer se han solucionado
<Mart88> el sub buffer no sale, solo hay master, headphone, speaker, PCM, Mic, Mic boost y Auto mute
<lugonzaro> otra opción es documentarse según tu modelo y probar con diferentes opciones del módulo, como ultima opcion compilar la ultima versión de alsa pero vamos, yo bajaria la 16.04 y probaría, puedes iniciar desde el LiveCD sin instalar y probar
<lugonzaro> mueve el boost, tu prueba, no rompes nada :)
<Mart88> milagro ¡¡¡ ahora va ¡¡¡, muchas gracias amigos
<lugonzaro> ok
<lugonzaro> ya te dije que con el sonido alsamixer va bien
<lugonzaro> muchos controles no salen como ves en alsamixer si salen
<Mart88> eres un genio ¡¡¡
<Mart88> gracias, adios
<lugonzaro> un saludo.
<lugonzaro> mimecar, me parece que no va a instalar la 16.04 jeje
<mimecar> en 2 meses lo hará :p
<mimecar> en julio le finaliza el soporte
<lugonzaro> la 16.04 son 5 añitos
<lugonzaro> ya
<n-iCe> hola hola
<GridCube> hola hola hola
<n-iCe> cómo estás?
<n-iCe> GridCube
<GridCube> bien, necesitas ayuda? :)
<GridCube> si no, pasate a #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar
<n-iCe> ok
<dannyLopez> Buenas o/
<dannyLopez> Tengo un problema, configurando OCS Inventory hice lo siguiente mysql> UPDATE user SET Password=PASSWORD (‘1234’) WHERE user=’ocs’; Query OK, 2 rows affected (0.00 sec) Rows matched: 2 Changed: 2 Warnings: 0, todo iba bien hasta ese punto
<dannyLopez> Tenía un usuario y un password admin
<sirix> buenas noches y feliz finde
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-14
<meh> Estoy intentando  crearun ppa
<meh> de iridium browser
<meh> es un fork de chromium que se enfoca en la privacidad "un cifrado fuerte por defecto, modo privado por defecto y deshabilitar ciertas características"
<meh> hasta el momento tenia la compilación perfecta
<meh> PERO
<meh> encontre un bug
<meh> acá están los logs
<meh> https://paste.ubuntu.com/16401360/
<meh> y acá el archivo rules https://paste.ubuntu.com/16401366/
<lugonzaro> Buenas ...
<MiSiFU> buenas tardes
<MiSiFU> he actualizado mi VPS con ubuntu 16.04LTS (antes tenia 14.04)
<MiSiFU> el proceso me ha ido bien y tengo todo andando menos una cosa que queria instalar
<MiSiFU> antes de instalr ese software necesito instalar una serie de dependencias
<MiSiFU> pero hay tres que no se instalan
<MiSiFU> E: Unable to locate package libavformat56
<MiSiFU> E: Unable to locate package libavcodec56
<MiSiFU> E: Unable to locate package libprotobuf8
<MiSiFU> gracias si alguien puede darme alguna informacion al respecto se lo agradecería :)
<MiSiFU> me he caido
<MiSiFU> si alguien ha contestado, ruego que me lo repita si es tan amable
<lugonzaro> hola MiSiFU
<lugonzaro> que quieres instalar ffmpeg ?
<lugonzaro> el soporte lo han quitado para ciertos drivers en ffmpeg, tendrás que compilarlo MiSiFU
<MiSiFU> hola gracias por contestar
<MiSiFU> bueno ya se fue xD
<dannyLopez> Buenas, siguiendo este https://syconet.wordpress.com/2013/01/07/instalacion-de-ocs-inventory-en-debian-6-squeeze/ manual de instalación hice esta parte "mysql> UPDATE user SET Password=PASSWORD (‘1234’) WHERE user=’ocs’;" y ahora no puedo ingresar a la base de datos; ¿Existe alguna forma de deshacer esa creacion de MySQL?
<dannyLopez> Gracias
<sirix> buenas tardes
<aguitel> boinas
<lugonzaro> hi
<sirix> buenas noches
<lugonzaro> buenas sirix
<sirix> lugonzaro: que tal, todo bien?
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-15
<Diego__> Hi
<lugonzaro> hi
<warsoft> hola buenos dias, soy nuevo usuario de ubuntu, concretamente xubuntu y acabo de instalar el sistema operativo
<warsoft> tengo un problema en el centro de software de ubuntu
<warsoft> cada vez que quiero instalar alguna aplicacion
<warsoft> me dice las dependencias del paquete no se pueden resolver
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de xubuntu has instalado?
<warsoft> 12.10ç
<warsoft> 12.10 en español
<mimecar> ¿Xubuntu 12.10?
<warsoft> si
<mimecar> esa versión no tiene soporte
<warsoft> como que no tiene soporte?
<warsoft> que no me puedo descargar nada quieres decir?
<mimecar> correcto
<mimecar> Canonical ya no da soporte a esa versión, es antigua
<mimecar> tendrás que actualizar preferiblemente a Xubuntu 16.04
<warsoft> aa ok no lo sabia
<warsoft> esta en español tambien esa version?
<mimecar> sí
<warsoft> ueee que bien pues ahora mismo me lo descargo
<warsoft> desde el navegador
<warsoft> muchas gracias por el soporte
<warsoft> soy principiante medio
<warsoft> jajj
<lugonzaro> seguro que tienes la 12.10 warsoft ?
<lugonzaro> el soporte de Ubuntu es en el caso de actualizaciones de seguridad, conviene que tengas la ultima version, estas usando una version de hace 4 años warsoft
<lugonzaro> warsoft, te recomiendo que metas Xubuntu 16.04, esta tiene un soporte de 5 años http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<AdriWild> Hallo
<ocurieles_> Buenos dias a todos
<ocurieles_> tengo una consulta, tengo un dell Inspiron 5559, ayer instale Ubuntu 16.04 y todo anda muy bien, solo que no he logrado bloquear el touch pad mientras escribo y al ser muy grande el cursor se pierde mucho
<ocurieles_> hay alguna opci'on en configuracion
<ocurieles_> ?
<Hierro59> Saludos!
<mimecar> hola Hierro59
<Hierro59> los primeros días de instalar Ubuntu 16.04 fue imposible poner a andar phpmyadmin en un servidor LAMP
<Hierro59> hoy lo logré y quiero compartir los articulos que me ayudaron
<Hierro59> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Hierro59> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-secure-phpmyadmin-on-ubuntu-16-04
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-08
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> hola
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> como estas
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> estan
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> hey, tengo una consulta talvez me puedan ayudar, necesito rastrear a alguien que esta entrando en mis servidores y no se por donde empezar a buscar...
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> alguien puede ayudarme?
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> si necesitan mas datos, es una red empresa, entran a traves de vnc o dameware, incluso puede que entren por la opcion remota que tiene window$
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> el tema es que no queda registro del nombre del usuario que ingresa, y eso es exactamente lo que necesito, saber quien dentro de la empresa esta entrando
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> se quienes pueden ser, pero no puedo hacer acusaciones si no tengo registro claro de su ingreso
<GeekHrafn> morning lads!
<Serghio> saludos!
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> hola!
<Serghio> bueno como van?
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> aca todo bien y tu?
<Serghio> bien entrando por aca
<Serghio> una pregunta puedo correr en windows linux ubuntu=
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> dentro de windows? o como 2 sistemas separados pero en el mismo equipo?
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> porque ambas cosas se pueden hacer
<Serghio> asi es
<Serghio> eso
<Serghio> solo q tengo winfows pero quise correrlo lo instale pero solo por mediod e usb
<Serghio> peor no me corria bien
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> mmm... entonces, para ser mas especifico? dentro de windows?
<Serghio> si
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> claro, maquina virtual amigo
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> instala una maquina virtual como virtualbox, o vmware
<Serghio> virtualbox
<Serghio> a ok
<Serghio> a ver lo hare
<Serghio> otra consulta , un lugar bueno para rentar una vps ?
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> ni idea, ahi me pillaste man
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> no se si alguien aca sabrá
<Serghio> ajam grax
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> ah y recuerda que si quieres instalar S.O. de 64bits debes habilitar la virtualizacion en la BIOS de tu equipo
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> de nada!
<Serghio> :)
<GeekHrafn> hi all!
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> hola!
<DarkPsydeLord> hello a los 2
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> que tal dark como va todo?
<DarkPsydeLord> aqui reinstalando todo
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> a que bien....
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> a mi mi distro de ubuntu a veces no me funciona bien, creo que tambien reinstalare en algun punto
<DarkPsydeLord> hahaha la mia ya era un asco despues de hacer upgrade de 15.04 a 15.10 a 16.04 a 16.10 y luego a 17.04
<DarkPsydeLord> habia demasiadas cosas rotas
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> ajajja
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> lo mas probable
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> pero yo tengo problemas con el kernel al parecer...
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> tengo la 16.04, porque la 16.10 no funcionaba bien
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> intente con mint, elemtary, y otra mas pero todas tenian problemas con el video
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> tengo un amd con ati
<DarkPsydeLord> uhm me puse a leer un poco
<DarkPsydeLord> si no deberias tener problemas
<DarkPsydeLord> ya probaste la 17.04 y los drivers mas nuevos?
<DarkPsydeLord> los problemas vienen con el combo amd + nvidia y con el famoso intel hd graphics + nvidia aunque yo los tengo trabajando muy bien
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> si, estuve leyendo tambien y al parecer los genericos que da linux para las distros que use no son muy buenos, por lo que estoy usando los privativos pero aun asi, no funciona bien
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> estoy como en un vacio de controladores XD
<DarkPsydeLord> que distro?
<DarkPsydeLord> si es arch con mucho gusto puedo ayudarte :D
<DarkPsydeLord> quiza tambien en gentoo
<DarkPsydeLord> pero fuera de esas considerome neofito
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> yo soy mas que neofito, se un poco pero solo para darme a entender, no se si respondo tu pregunta, pero uso actualmente ubuntu 16.04, eso es lo que se XD
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> 64bit
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> s
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> porque me perdi cuando dijiste arch
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> ahora lo googlie
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> XD
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> no no uso arch
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> solo ubuntu
<DarkPsydeLord> a pues en ubuntu con mucho muchooooo gusto puedo ayudar
<DarkPsydeLord> todas las distros que tienes son ubuntu?
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> si, instalé kali en alguna oportunidad pero cambie a ubuntu, ya que lo habia usado antes, y kali me sirve, pero cuando este mas avanzado en mi carrera...
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> XD
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> hay muchas cosas que no se, y otras que si, digamos que estoy mal educado XD
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> ya que lo he hecho autonomamente
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> y si me recomiendas otra distro como arch, lo pruebo si piensas que es mejor
<DarkPsydeLord> hay distros derivadas de ubuntu para pen testing tambien
<DarkPsydeLord> que le pasa a mi escritura hoy olvida mi falta de acentos xD
<DarkPsydeLord> y respecto a la "mejor" distro yo debo decir que la mejor es aquella que funciona para ti
<DarkPsydeLord> si te gusta y te acomoda ubuntu usala pero involucrate a fondo :)
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> claro.... si he visto otras distros de pen testing, pero las use hace mucho como backtrack antes que saliera kali, que me parece que es lo mismo XD
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> pero solo para hacer cosas poco importantes, como sacar claves wep, wpa, wpa2 y esas cosas
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> pero ahora entre a estudiar ing. en informatica con mencion en seguridad y creo qeu ya aprendiendo un poco mas podre darle mas uso a kali
<DarkPsydeLord> o si recuerdo aircrack con knoppix hace bastantes años
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> por lo demas, antes usaba bastante ubuntu, pedía las distros para que me llegaran a la casa, en la pagina de canonical XD
<DarkPsydeLord> hahaha padrisimo, el unico disco que tengo con ese amor es ubuntu 8.04 creo que alguna vez tube el 6.06
<DarkPsydeLord> de ahi en mas solo otras distros como SUSE y RHEL
<DarkPsydeLord> todo para que terminara con un cliente de 300 mbs para instalar arch XD
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> tambien instale suse en su momento
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> pero siempre me gusto la idea de instalar redhat, para ver que tal, aunque nunca pude poner mis manos en uno
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> instale freeBSD y no tenia idea de como usarlo XDDDD
<DarkPsydeLord> bueno no soy partidario del pirateo pero si del try before buy
<DarkPsydeLord> en torrents hay varias versiones de RHEL
<DarkPsydeLord> a pues veras lo mismo en arch
<DarkPsydeLord> :D
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> no, claro, pero me gustaria ya que se supone que lo usan en muchas empresas, y quiero saber que tal
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> arch es solo en consola? porque cuando instale freebsd quede en la consola...
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> XD
<DarkPsydeLord> si es consola
<DarkPsydeLord> lo bonito de arch empieza por ahi
<DarkPsydeLord> una vez en la consola empieza la magia
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> cuando empecé a usar ubuntu en esos años me creia un hackerman por hacer un aptitude upgrade XD
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> en la consola
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> XD
<DarkPsydeLord> hahaha imaginate cuando vean tus companeros en la escuela verte montar una usb para compiar un archivo desde CLI
<DarkPsydeLord> serás el amo!
<DarkPsydeLord> vaya hasta que funciona mi compose
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> XD
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> hey, que plataforma usas para entrar a esta sala? yo estoy usando hexchat porque era la que venia cuando la usaba años atras, pero quiero tener algo con que darle mas sabor a mis comentarios XDDDD
<DarkPsydeLord> hahahaha Quassel?
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> o talves aun no pillo como lo hago para poner estados como por ej: minombre: Esta leyendo
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> cambiar los colores de mis letras y eso
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> que tenga mas flavor XD
<DarkPsydeLord> aaaaa eso es facilin XD
 * DarkPsydeLord trata de recordar la documentacion de irc
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> eso eso
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> XDDDD
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> no se como hacerlo
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> u.u
<DarkPsydeLord> eso es /me y escribe tu nick
<DarkPsydeLord> esperame unos 30 mins en lo que regreso de junta
<DarkPsydeLord> y te explico los comandos que me sé
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> ok, yo tambien voy saliendo
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> tengo que ir a buscar a mi hija
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> nos leemos!
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> hola hola!
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> XD
<DarkPsydeLord> alo!
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> DarkPsydeLord: eres de mexico?
<DarkPsydeLord> asi es
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> ok, estaba probando algunos comandos de irc XD
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> probé el Whois y le hice busqueda a la ip
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> XD
<DarkPsydeLord>  NICE
<DarkPsydeLord> se supone que puedes escribir con todos los 15 colores que registra el cliente
<DarkPsydeLord> algo como  esto  o esto
<DarkPsydeLord> y para hablar en tercera persona es con /me
<DarkPsydeLord> a tambien bacground puedes agregar algo así
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> me salio con los mismos colores tu comentario
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> XD
<DarkPsydeLord> https://ptpb.pw/c9zk.png
<DarkPsydeLord> xD
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> http://es.tinypic.com/r/1zx7i95/9
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> U.U
<DarkPsydeLord> si tienes activo lo de los colores?
<DarkPsydeLord> por que yo hice una prueba en otro canal y todo mundo contesto en colores
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> ok
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> a ver, puedes hacerlo de nuevo porfavor?
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> tenia algo desactivado
<DarkPsydeLord>  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> u.u nada, bueno no importa, ya encontraré otra plataforma que funcione sin problemas esto de los colores
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> XD
<DarkPsydeLord> yo uso hexchat XD
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> si lo vi en la imagen...
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> que mal
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> XD
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> no se porque si uso lo mismo no puedo verlos
<DarkPsydeLord> HMM
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> cambiare de distro en estos dias... vere que instalo
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> XD
<DarkPsydeLord> que version de hexchat tienes instalada?
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> 2.12.0
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> esa distro que tienes es ubuntu mate 17.04?
<DarkPsydeLord> si un poquito tuneada
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> ah ok y que tal va? la instalaste hace poco me dijiste temprano no?
<DarkPsydeLord> bueno la habia actualizado y funcionaba bien pero
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> si vi que tenias el dock de los procesos y temperaturas, yo no pude ponerla aca en unity con 16.04. me mostraba mal las imagenes
<DarkPsydeLord> como la version 1.16 de mate usaba cosas de gtk2 y gtk3 y ahora la version 1.18 de mate es 100% gtk3
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> ah ok entiendo
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> hubo problemas con los archivos
<DarkPsydeLord> no del todo me las arregle
<DarkPsydeLord> purgue la mitad del sistema
<DarkPsydeLord> pero al final termine formateando por qu ela queria nueva
<DarkPsydeLord> y la verdad fue una buena decision como vez no uso ni 2% del poder del sistema
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> mmm.. si, esta bueno mate, es la contnuacion de GNOME verdad=
<DarkPsydeLord> de gnome2
<DarkPsydeLord> por que gnome aqui sigue
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> me gustaba mas ese entorno grafico que el unity, talves es porque uno se acostumbra
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> XD
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> si si si
<DarkPsydeLord> yo he usado gnome2 desde ubuntu 8.04
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> pero cuando salio en el 10, no me gustó
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> XD
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> ah entiendo
<DarkPsydeLord> asi que mate fue una bendicion para mi
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> XD
<DarkPsydeLord> de hecho cuando salio unity me mude de distro a openSuSE
<DarkPsydeLord> luego a arch y ahi encontre mi hogar para luego probar mint y terminar con el glorioso ubuntu mate
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> yo lo instalé. openSUSE, pero con suerte lo probé, en ese tiempo estaba descubriendo el mundo linux y queria dar una probada a todo
<DarkPsydeLord> asi que mis computadoras son basicamente arch o ubuntu mate
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> ah que bien, yo solté hace un par de meses window$ porque tenia que usarlo para el trabajo, pero ya me dieron una laptop para trabajar asi que este equipo (el mio) tiene solo ubuntu
<DarkPsydeLord> a bien es un gran paso
<DarkPsydeLord> yo tengo 13 años sin windows :D
<DarkPsydeLord> y en el trabajo mis computadoras usan gentoo
<DarkPsydeLord> y los servidores todos son ubutu server
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> si, antes no podia porque siempre tenia que hacer trabajos y ppt's en windows porque openoffice no funcionaba bien en esos tiempos si los corrias en widnows... y necesitaba buenas presentaciones para mis calificaciones XD
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> que maravilla
<DarkPsydeLord> hahaha
<DarkPsydeLord> hasta la fecha hay algunas cosas que libre office no puede hacer
<DarkPsydeLord> pero ya tenemos wps office
<DarkPsydeLord> y algunas otras opciones
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> yo me traje un servidor a casa, desde mi trabajo (me lo dieron, no piensen mal XD), y quiero instalarlo como servidor proxy anonimo talvez..
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> o algo asi
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> con cent0s
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> o debian
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> estoy pensando aun que hare
<DarkPsydeLord> te recomiendo una experiencia mejor relacionada con tu carrera
<DarkPsydeLord> has lo que yo
<DarkPsydeLord> y crea tu propio servidor de correos
<DarkPsydeLord> es una batalla constante entre el bien y el mal
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> es un servidor IBM un 3200 M3
<DarkPsydeLord> pero una vez que lo haces bien
<DarkPsydeLord> todo funciona de maravilla
<DarkPsydeLord> no pasa nada yo corria qmail con menos recursos que eso
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> servidor de correos... veré que tal...
<DarkPsydeLord> ahora por supuesto no tengo tanto tiempo para compilar qmail a mano asi que todos mis servidores son postfix
<DarkPsydeLord> pero te recomiendo cualquiera que hagas lo instales from source para que tu crees las configuraciones
<DarkPsydeLord> otro servidor preciosos de mantener es el nas o el voip
<DarkPsydeLord> si quieres aprender
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> si claro
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> por ahora echo mano a servers con w2008
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> son aburridos XD
<DarkPsydeLord> que es eso>
<DarkPsydeLord> ?
<DarkPsydeLord> HAHAHAHAH
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> ademas, solo tengo que revisar que las aplicaciones esten corriendo...
<DarkPsydeLord> los cron?
<DarkPsydeLord> perdon no entiendo mucho de windows
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> no, servers con widnows server 2008
<DarkPsydeLord> nisiquiera estoy seguro como funciona un windows en version de servidor
<DarkPsydeLord> debe ir fatal
<DarkPsydeLord> tienes tus colores configurados asi? https://ptpb.pw/_9xz.png
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> se caen XDDD
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> si
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> =
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> los servidores son solo para controlar servicios dentro de una tienda entonces no tienen que ser tan pro's
<DarkPsydeLord> me pregunto si habra algo desmarcado o solo sera asunto de la version
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> debe ser la version
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> cambiare a 17.04 y vere
<DarkPsydeLord> naaaa yo uso la 2.12.4 de hexchat
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> ahhhh ok
<DarkPsydeLord> no creo que sea por font o por kernel
<DarkPsydeLord> es cliente
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> ya se descargó la iso, me iré a instalar
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> nos vemos a la vuelta!
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> XD
<DarkPsydeLord> chau!
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> Hola
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-09
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> hola, alguien sabe si puedo instalar algo como conky en 17.04?
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> estaba leyendo y al parecer aun no esta para esta version
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> u.u
<blackangelpr> xjoni, puedes usar https://unetbootin.github.io/
<xjoni> Saludos alguien activo?
<xjoni> Muchas gracias
<xjoni> Ubuntu mate va bien con las rx de amd?
<blackangelpr> xjoni, las targetas graficas de amd a mi me han dado problemas hay un bug abierto a hora mismo pero amd siempre esta atras en el soporte :( estoy corriendo en un APU con el ultimo kernel y aveces me roblema
<xjoni> Uh que lastima, estoy queriendo pasar de windows a linux pero he tenido bastantes problemas con mi motherboard y ni siquiera he empezado el tema de la v card, hace años tuve problemas con open suse y gt 610 de nvidia pero al final funciono
<xjoni> Estoy aburrido de los errores de windows y quiero aventurarme de nuevo en linux, me ha gustado deepin y especialmente manjaro deepin me parece muy bonito pero creo que va a ser complicado el tema de la vcard
<xjoni> :(
<blackangelpr> verifica usando google si tu equipo da problemas  asi vas a la segura
<blackangelpr> asi es windows no sirve y a hora menos con la version light que sacaron
<blackangelpr> que targeta de graficas tienes?
<xjoni> Jaja ese windows s? que pesadilla ojala se pasan a ubuntu para que dejen su monopolio
<xjoni> Tengo la rx 460
<xjoni> A Linux*
<blackangelpr> te verifico
<xjoni> Tengo tambien la gigabyte 970 ds3p y tuve que habilitar uomi algo asi para que me tomara los puertos usb 2 y el de red, pero ahora no me toma los usb 3, casi tiro la toalla y me quedo en windows jaja, hasta que buscando mucho en foros encontre lo de uomi
<blackangelpr> xjoni, aparente mente tu targeta funciona pero como todo equipo de amd tiene sus bugs aqui esta el foro https://askubuntu.com/questions/869582/rx-460-in-ubuntu-14-04-16-04-16-10-not-working/876415
<blackangelpr> yo estoy usando los drivers mesa opensource
<xjoni> Y que gráfica tienes?
<xjoni> Hace algunos años no entro a un irc, hay forma de agradecer tu ayuda como en slack?
<blackangelpr> AMD A10-8700P Radeon R6, 10 Compute Cores 4C+6G × 4  graphics Gallium 0.4 on AMD CARRIZO (DRM 3.10.0 / 4.11.0-041100-generic, LLVM 4.0.0)
<blackangelpr> no lo se:P
<blackangelpr> mi problema es mayormente cuando la computadora va a subir habeses se queda en la pantalla negra :S
<GeekHrafn> morning all!
<Tiffon> nas
<NoxOnly> #ubuntu-es:
<NoxOnly> #ubuntu-es
<NoxOnly> hola
<NoxOnly> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<DarkPsydeLord> buenas las tengan y las pasen mejor
<GridCube> buenas
<DarkPsydeLord> como va todo?
<GridCube> bien bien
<DarkPsydeLord> todo por aca solo es calor
<ricard> hola me podeis decir si se puede jugar con ubuntu 16.04.1 y que requisitos minimos necesito
<DarkPsydeLord> define jugar
<DarkPsydeLord> o hahaha ya ni esta
<Xago> como puedo actualizar via terminal desde 12.04 a 14.04
<Xago> ?
<DarkPsydeLord> hahaha
<DarkPsydeLord> Xago, eres serio con este asunto? vas a terminar con millones de paquetes rotos y todo
<DarkPsydeLord> pero tendrias que ir a la 12.10 luego a 13.04,13.10 y termiinar en 14.04
<DarkPsydeLord> y tardarias una eternidad
<DarkPsydeLord> el comando de todas formas es sudo do-release-upgrade
<DarkPsydeLord> y necesitas habilitar algunos repositorios
<DarkPsydeLord> pero si es totalmente realizable
<Xago> lo que ocurre es que no parte la sesión de ubuntu, después de un upgrade
<Xago> me indica sesión no válida, o algo así
<DarkPsydeLord> eso es a lo que me referia con paquetes rotos y eso
<Xago> he intentado actualizar desde la terminal, pero siempre me da error
<DarkPsydeLord> que pasa con tus acentos?
<DarkPsydeLord> válida
<DarkPsydeLord> pense que era mi fuente pero es algo mas
<DarkPsydeLord> a pues por que no tienes los repositorios correctos activos seguramente
<Xago> el Linux parte bien, pero la sesión parece tener errores y no deja entrar
<DarkPsydeLord> me refiero al error de no poder actualizar desde la terminal
<DarkPsydeLord> si me dices el error concreto te puedo ayudar
<DarkPsydeLord> tambien hay una forma de quitar las contraseñas en el equipo
<DarkPsydeLord> hay muchas formas de ver que pasa de hecho
<DarkPsydeLord> puedes entrar en una sesion de invitado?
<DarkPsydeLord> puede ser que solo el ldm este dañado
<Xago> en la sesión de invitado, me entrega el mismo error
<DarkPsydeLord> que error?
<Xago> cómo corrijo el ldm?
<Xago> no lo puedo ver ahora, ya que estoy actualizando más archivos y no quiero cortar el proceso
<DarkPsydeLord> o ok
<DarkPsydeLord> pues cuando pueda saber que error con gusto te digo que podemos saber
<Xago> vale
<Omar-> hola a todos
<Guest92033> consulta: Qué ubuntu creen apropiado para un Asus eee pc series, tiene instalado Ubuntu 9.10 y no logro conectarme a internet
<Guest92033> Nick/ omar-
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> hola a todos como estan?
<DarkPsydeLord> Guest92033,
<DarkPsydeLord> ubuntu 9.04 de verdad?
<DarkPsydeLord> digo 9.10
<DarkPsydeLord> yo el ultimo ubuntu (vanilla) que ame fue el 8.04
<DarkPsydeLord> pero bueno yo sugeriria cualquier distribucion moderna ligera
<Guest92033> gracias DarkPsydeLord
<Guest92033> lo encontré en casa de alguien guardado por ahí y quiero usarlo para una camara de inspección de tubos de alcantarillados
<Guest92033> viene bien, creo yo, porque solo será para eso.
<DarkPsydeLord> aaaaaaaaa
<DarkPsydeLord> ya vamos en la version 17.04
<DarkPsydeLord> casi la 17.10
<Guest92033> jajajajaja pero no creo que aguante tanta modernidad
<DarkPsydeLord> si es para un equipo viejo lubuntu es la opcion
<DarkPsydeLord> aunque para mi la super mejorsisisisima opcion seria arch y ponerle un wm como i3
<Guest92033> y se puede instalar lubuntu desde una dispositivo usb?
<DarkPsydeLord> usarias como 20 megas de memoria
<DarkPsydeLord> puedes probar puppy linux si quieres algo super ligero y basado en ubuntu
<Guest92033> ok, pero tendré que leer un poco porque  arch y so del wn como i3 no entendí nada
<Guest92033> jejejeje
<Guest92033> lo puedo instalar desde usb?
<DarkPsydeLord> uhm espera esta crunchbang que es debian con openbox
<DarkPsydeLord> usa como 70 megas
<Guest92033> debian no me cae bien
<DarkPsydeLord> ubuntu esta basado en debian -.-
<Guest92033> siempre con eso de que ubuntu no es linux, ya me hartó
<Guest92033> nahhhh
<Guest92033> probaré con puppy y veré si resulta, además como te conté quiero instalar un camara tipo de esas con cable de 5 metros y usb para inspeccionar, no lo usaría para nada más
<Guest92033> pues soy gasfiter y me da una lata gastar mucho dinero en equipos que yo podría emular con lo que tengo a mano
<DarkPsydeLord> totalmente realizable solo toma en cuenta que puppy linux no se instala realmente sino que funciona desde ram
<DarkPsydeLord> si te sirve yo tengo el ubuntu 6.06 en algun lado aunque dudo muchisimo que logres el inalambrico que funcione
<DarkPsydeLord> aunque si instalas wicd yo creo que si
<Guest92033> muchas gracias, iré por puppy y veré que pasa
<Guest92033> gracias por la guía y la información.
<Guest92033> un abrazo. Adios
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-10
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> hola
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> a todos
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> alguien sabe donde puedo descargar la libreria libpng12 para instalar wps? en las paginas que he buscado el link esta caido
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> u.u
<QuestionMark> hola, es posible desactivar el touchpad de un notebook HP?, uso Lubuntu
<DarkPsydeLord> deberia ser posible si
<QuestionMark> me demoro mas corrigiendo errores que editando el texto
<DarkPsydeLord> en laptops hay una funcion que de hecho desactiva el touchpad mientras se esta escribiendo para evitar ese tipo de errores en ubuntu mate esta activado por default
<QuestionMark> ok
<DarkPsydeLord> si entras a las opciones de mouse en tus preferencias
<DarkPsydeLord> hay una opcion de desactivar mientras se esribe no se si sirva en lubuntu
<DarkPsydeLord> si quieres hacerlo manual
<DarkPsydeLord> primero busca el nombre del dispositivo
<DarkPsydeLord> xinput list
<DarkPsydeLord> cuando tengas el id lo desactivas con
<DarkPsydeLord> xinput --disable "numero de id que encontraste"
<DarkPsydeLord> y listo
<GridCube> si, en synaptics control
<GridCube> !synaptics
<kubot> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<GridCube> ^
<GridCube> no confundir con synaptic
<GridCube> P:
<DarkPsydeLord> ahaha si el controlador de los touchpads
<DarkPsydeLord> lo cual me hace preguntarme por que yo no tengo synaptics instalado
<GridCube> porque es un controlador especial,y el kernel ya tiene controladores para el touchpad
<GridCube> los genericos no necesitan synaptics
<DarkPsydeLord> pero esta compu usa un touchpad con synaptics
<GridCube> si
<DarkPsydeLord> como sea con ubuntu mate 17.04 este parece funcionar bien
<GridCube> pero el controlador generico hace que synaptics sea irrelevante a menos que quieras hacer algo peculiar
<DarkPsydeLord> nunca realmente pense en el controlador que tenia cuando era nueva hace años
<DarkPsydeLord> de hecho ahora que lo pienso la opcion esa de deshabulitar el touchpad cuando se escribe raramente funciona en todas las distros que tenia
<DarkPsydeLord> en ubuntu mate funciona por default
<DarkPsydeLord> por eso quiza nunca necesite nada mas
<xjoni> Hola
<DarkPsydeLord> xjoni, hola!
<xjoni> Estoy queriendo actualizar el kernel de mi distro ya que es como viejo qu debo tener en cuenta?
<xjoni> Tengo el 4.4.0-2 @DarkPsydeLord
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu está susando?
<mimecar> estás usando
<DarkPsydeLord> primero debes tomar en cuenta que es el kernel y por que esta siendo usado con tu distribucion actual
<DarkPsydeLord> pero en todo caso puedes hacer upgrade masomenos seguro dentro de la misma familia de kernel y no mas arriba
<angelkde1604lts> hola a todos
<DarkPsydeLord> hola angelkde1604lts
<angelkde1604lts> hola DarkPsydeLord
<angelkde1604lts> perdon algen sabe como opmizar ssd en ubuntu 16.04 ?
<DarkPsydeLord> define optimizar y quiza sea mas facil saber
<angelkde1604lts> DarkPsydeLord,  por el momento e puesto solo  la opcion noatime
<xjoni> Actualizo ya que en este kernel no tengo drivers para mi rx 460 y algunas cosas no se ven bien, esta con este kernel porque esta desactualizada la distro, la baje hace unos 2 años
<xjoni> Lo que no se si esta bien es que estoy pasando a la 4.11 que era la ultima estable en esta pagina
<xjoni> https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v4.x/
<xjoni> https://www.kernel.org/ *
<mimecar> ¿estás descargando el kernel de ahí?
<xjoni> Si
<mimecar> de esa forma estás bastante limitado
<xjoni> Sigo este manual https://asturgeek.es/2016/04/27/debian-actualizar-kernel/
<xjoni> Por que? soy nuevo
<mimecar> no tienes actualizaciones
<xjoni> Por cierto se que estoy en canal de ubuntu pero mi distro es una basada en debian, pero su canal esta muerto
<mimecar> es mejor usar los que viene en la distribución o actualizar la distribución
<xjoni> Mejor actualizo mi distribucion?
<mimecar> sí
<xjoni> Se puede por consola? es que mediante interfaz (deepin(basado en debian)) no me ha gustado como ha funcionado hasta el momento en ese tema
<mimecar> ¿tienes una copia de la información importante en un disco externo?
<xjoni> No tengo informaciòn importante, esta en mi otro sistema
<mimecar> ¿el otro sistema está en el mismo disco duro?
<xjoni> No
<mimecar> ok
<DarkPsydeLord> si e puede
<mimecar> busca primero la versión que tiene ese kernel de serie
<xjoni> Disco 1 Linux deepin, Disco 2 Varios windows
<xjoni> Te refieres al que tengo actualmente o la distro que quiero actualizar
<mimecar> a la que quieres actualizar
<xjoni> Bueno acabo de revisar y la actualizacion desde interfaz si ha funcionado pero no funciona bien, reiniciare y vuelvo para ver si puedo salvar esto
<xjoni> Volvi jeje, muchas gracias y si va bien casi todo, solo no me funciona el audio, he revisado en la pagina de amd y sale para ubuntu y red hat pero no debian, me podrian orientar en ese tema? tengo una rx 460
<ghytr> xjondi si el sonido te funciona en otra distro copia el asoud.state en tu debian y funcionara.
<ghytr> asound.state xjoni
<ghytr> xjoni, como dicen "gracias" en america latina?
<xjoni> Hmm depende el paìs en el mìo pueden decir "todo bien"
<xjoni> Y no tengo otra distro
<ghytr> xjoni, tienes un livecd? copia desde el
<xjoni> Tengo algunos ubuntus que traen live, mi distro es deepin, igual me funciona?
<ghytr> si puedes extraer el asound.state y guardarlo aparte seria bien.
<xjoni> Vale mucha gracias
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-11
<xjoni> Hola alguien despierto?
<xjoni> Hola
<xjoni> Hola alguien me puede ayudar con el sonido hdmi de una vcard amd?
<DarkPsydeLord> tssss
<DarkPsydeLord> yo no estoy muy familiarizado con amd
<DarkPsydeLord> de hecho creo que no tengo ningun producto de amd deberia comprar un ryzen
<xjoni> Saludos el problema es que los drivers de amd no me sirven, segun la infor, en el kernel 4.9 parece que tiene problemas, es el kernel que tengo, quiero instalar los drivers libres pero no lo logro
<xjoni> Estoy muy contento con mi distro excepto que no logro que el hdmi me reproduzca sonido
<DarkPsydeLord> la 4.9?
<DarkPsydeLord> probaste con otra kernerl?
<xjoni> No, instale la distro venia con el 4.3 y no funcionaba, actualice mi distro y ahora tengo el 4.9, queria actualizar el kernel al 4.11 pero me dijeron que perderia las actualizaciones de mi distro
<xjoni> Es cierto?
<DarkPsydeLord> que distro?
<xjoni> Deepin
<xjoni> Segun yo como que ni la reconoce
<xjoni> http://imgur.com/a/3grF4
<xjoni> Estoy acostumbrado a que me den el modelo exacto, eso pareciera un reconocimiento generico pero bueno soy novato
<DarkPsydeLord> sugiero buscar ayuda en #deepin
<DarkPsydeLord> yo realmente caresco del conocimiento en ambas cosas deepin y amd audio
<DarkPsydeLord> no crees que sea un problema con la asignacion?
<DarkPsydeLord> por que no intentas hdajackretask
<DarkPsydeLord> instalalo y asignalo
<xjoni> Es que deepin esta muerto por eso estoy en este canal
<xjoni> DarkPsydeLord desde linux puedo reparar el error de windows que no encuentra windload.exe?
<DarkPsydeLord> xjoni, si puedes acceder a particiones windows desde linux
<DarkPsydeLord> tengo 17 años sin usar windows asi que no estoy seguro si eso solucionara el problema supongo que como es un ejecutable con toda certeza poniendo el archivo lo resolvera
<xjoni> Si puedo acceder
<xjoni> Intentare copiarlo
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-12
 * david53 hola hay alguien
 * david53 no se pero parece que en esto de los irc no hay nadie online.
<ayudaUrgente> alguien me puede ayudar en forma urgente
<ayudaUrgente> por favor
<ayudaUrgente> tengo un problema con mi pc
<ayudaUrgente> no puedo instalar nada y en la terminal me dice
<ayudaUrgente> (ayudaUrgente) error al procesar squid3
<ayudaUrgente> (ayudaUrgente) siempre que quiero instalaralgo me dice E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ayudaUrgente> eso
<Mefista> hola
<Mefista> kpaso con telefonica
<Mefista> he
<DarkPsydeLord> what?
<root1> h
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-13
<Guest91134> buenas tardes
<DarkPsydeLord> o/
<Guest16080> buenas tardes!
<Guest16080> algun manual o informacion para crear una distro basada en ubuntu? he encontrado informacion en la red pero casi toda me lleva a un programa que no he podido echar a andar
<Guest16080> o bien como puedo crear un iso instalable tal cual de mi SO actual? es decir la personalizacion que he hecho
<root1> quien esta conectado
<MrTulias> Buenas. Quiero convertir un vídeo y cambiarle el tamaño. He instalado ffmpeg y leyendo el manual veo cómo convertir el formato, pero no me queda claro dónde poner el flag -s para cambiar el tamaño de salida
<MrTulias> También miré en el manual ffmpeg-scaler, pero aquí no pone ejemplos de cómo usarlo
<MrTulias> ¿Cómo tendría que hacer para cambiar el tamaño?
<MrTulias> tengo que pasarlo a 320x240
<ubuntu-mate> hola buenas tardes, soy novato en linux y queria pasar de win a ubuntu alguien me ayudaria?
<ubuntu-mate> hay alguien en este canal?
<MrTulias> ubuntu-mate, hay mucha información por ahí, supongo que para empezar lo mejor sería informarte de cómo hacer un live y empezar a probarlo
<MrTulias> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/Preguntas_Frecuentes#faq-148343
<ubuntu-mate> lo estoy probando el live, me gusta.
<ubuntu-mate> pero tendre problemas con algunos programas que me gustaria tener y es ah´i donde necesito la ayuda <MrTulias>
<ubuntu-mate> por ejemplo con la maquina virtual java
<ubuntu-mate>  con google earth
<ubuntu-mate> y  alguno mas
<MrTulias> tendrás que buscar programas alternativos. Si necesitas programas exclusivos de windows puedes hacer una instalación dual (manteniendo windows para cuando lo necesites). También está la opción de wine...
<ubuntu-mate> ok gx
<DarkPsydeLord> buenos y calurosas tardes tengan ustedes!
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-14
<sdb_> ..
<strive> Perverso: A veces tienes que deshabilitar ipv6.
<Perverso> tu crees
<DarkPsydeLord> yo no me fije que era el problema estube abrumado con mil cosas
<DarkPsydeLord> XD
<Perverso> pues yo queria actualizar rapido pero me tope con ese problema y me regrese a la vercion 16.10
<Perverso> pero quiero tener lo ultimo
<Perverso> tambien en el live cd pasa lo mismo me conecto y nada de internet
<strive> Perverso: Hay una línea en /etc/gai.conf que necesita ser comentada o no comentada.
<Perverso> tu lo hisiste o te paso lo mismo
<Perverso> estas seguro?
<Perverso> tengo una acer aspire one 511
<strive> Perverso: Si.
<Perverso> ok
<Perverso> voy a revisarlo crees que en live cd funcione
<strive> Perverso: Vaya a /etc/gain.conf y descomente esta línea:
<strive> Precedencia :: ffff: 0: 0/96 100
<Perverso> esque tengo mucho trabajo que no quiero perder
<Perverso> necesitaria hacer un respaldo de todo
<strive> Perverso: No.
<Perverso> mmmm
<strive> Perverso: No es necesario realizar una copia de seguridad.
<Perverso> ok pero en live si funcionaria para poder estar seguro primero
<strive> Perverso: Después de descomentar esa línea, reinicie su red si sabe cómo hacerlo.
<Perverso> ifconfig down?
<Perverso> wlan0 down
<strive> Perverso: Si.
<Perverso> ok
<Perverso> entonces lo voy hacer ahorita pero en live
<strive> Perverso: Ok. Tendrá una pausa momentánea en su conexión con el servidor cuando se ajuste la red.
<strive> Perverso: Después de eso, todos sus servicios, incluyendo apt, preferirán IPv4. Eso debería solucionar el problema que está viendo.
<strive> Perverso: Si eso no funciona, entonces estoy sin ideas.
<Perverso> ok
<Perverso> gracias
<strive> Perverso: De nada.
<strive> Perverso: Tengo que volver al trabajo.
<DarkPsydeLord> problemas de conexion en 17.04?
<DarkPsydeLord> Perverso 17.04 viene con una version buggeada de network manager que no da de alta bien los dns
<DarkPsydeLord> como yo lo soluciono es entro normal a la sesion en vivo con el cd o usb y luego sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<DarkPsydeLord> ahi borro la ip que este y la cambio por 8.8.8.8
<DarkPsydeLord> asi el internet empieza a funcionar en el live cd instalo diciendo al instalador que actualice mientras instala
<DarkPsydeLord> y listo quedas con internet funcional desde el inicio
<Perverso> ok gracias ya son dos verciones pero las voy a probar las dos
<strive> Perverso: :)
<DarkPsydeLord> hay mas de hecho a sido muy comun estos dias
<DarkPsydeLord> yo por lo menos se de 4 cosas que funcionan
<DarkPsydeLord> :S
<strive> DarkPsydeLord: Sí, eso es verdad.
<DarkPsydeLord> supongo que estara solucionado en unas semanas mas
<DarkPsydeLord> strive, en ubuntu-mate estuve como loco desde la salida de 17.04 buscando soluciones
<DarkPsydeLord> hahaha es una suerte que ahora tengamos 4 o 5 caminos de solucion
<DarkPsydeLord> s/solucion/solución/g
<strive> DarkPsydeLord: Todavía no he probado esa versión.
<strive> DarkPsydeLord: Cuantas más soluciones, más rápido se va a arreglar.
<DarkPsydeLord> deberías esperar a 17.04.1 para que no tengas que lidiar con este asunto aunque es bastante génerico pero molesto.
<strive> DarkPsydeLord: Normalmente no saltar a nuevas versiones hasta que haya pasado el tiempo para la comprobación de errores. Tengo que ir. Adiós.
<DarkPsydeLord> Ciao
<Perverso> como en cuanto tiempo saldra la 17.04.1
<Perverso> tienen alguna idea
<DarkPsydeLord> Perverso, no pero estamos a unos meses de que salga 17.10
<Perverso> ya no puedo esperar esa fue mi idea desde el principio pero estoy obcesionado con  tener lo ultimo
<Perverso> y esque mate tiene muy pocas aplicasiones en su boutike
<Perverso> me imagino que en 17.04 esta mas grande la lista
<Perverso> ademas de correciones en temas lenguaje y rendimiento
<Perverso> gtk 3 completo
<DarkPsydeLord> no solo eso esta version trabaja en mate 1.18 que ya funciona completamente en gtk 3
<DarkPsydeLord> por eso casi todos los que usamos mate
<DarkPsydeLord> actualizamos de inmediato
<Perverso> asi es
<DarkPsydeLord> yo en este momento utilizo ubuntu mate 17.04
<DarkPsydeLord> mira
<Perverso> ya ves
<Perverso> yotambien quiero
<Perverso> tenerlo
<DarkPsydeLord> https://ptpb.pw/yQjx.png
<Perverso> a ver
<Perverso> se ve bonito nada como un retoke del usuario
<Perverso> iconos
<Perverso> se ve bien
<Perverso> tambien cambiaste el color de la seleccion
<Perverso> no me gusta ver
<Perverso> verde
<Perverso> pero es muy flexible y personalisable
<DarkPsydeLord> a si
<DarkPsydeLord> cuando seleccionas algo es azul en mi escritorio
<Perverso> aunque no se escuche que iban a trabajae en el reproductor rhythgbox depues de tener gtk3 completo para poderlo integrar en la barra de volumen
<Perverso> sera verdad
<DarkPsydeLord> yo espero que asi sea
<DarkPsydeLord> ahahaha por que en cinnamon hay varias cosas que puedes hacer que en mate no puedes
<Perverso> ami si me gustaba como iba ubuntu 10.04
<DarkPsydeLord> a mi no ahi fue donde salio unity por primera vez no?
<Perverso> nel
<Perverso> fue en 10 10
<Perverso> 10.10
<DarkPsydeLord> a que miedo
<DarkPsydeLord> pues yo el ultimo ubuntu "vanilla" que use fue 8.04
<Perverso> si fuen una temporada obscura
<DarkPsydeLord> despues de eso migre a SuSE
<DarkPsydeLord> y despues a arch
<Perverso> karmiko koala
<Perverso> chulada
<DarkPsydeLord> y ahora uso arch y ubuntu en mis compus
<Perverso> yo me da pena decirlo pero yo usaba windows. pero dedicaba horas y horas a entender linux
<Perverso> y por fin logre quedarme con ubuntu pero es muy lento
<DarkPsydeLord> todos usamos windows en algun momento de nuestra vida
<DarkPsydeLord> LENTO? hahaha es la primera vez que escucho eso
<Perverso> almenos ami si
<DarkPsydeLord> has considerado lubuntu?
<Perverso> si lo que pasa es que tengo un procesasdor
<Perverso> intel celeron
<Perverso> pero no importa lo use mas de un año
<Perverso> despues ubuntu mate desde que fue anunciado me ilucione mucho
<Perverso> pero espere a que lo pulieran
<Perverso> y creeme vuela
<DarkPsydeLord> lo amo
<Perverso> yo tambien podria decir lo mismo
<DarkPsydeLord> de hecho lo que amo mas bien es mate en general por que tambien uso mate en arch linux
<Perverso> pero ahora que no pude actualizar a 17.04
<Perverso> ando muy anciosos
<DarkPsydeLord> si puedes solo has lo que te dije
<DarkPsydeLord> y fuinciona
<Perverso> simon
<Perverso> pero lo voy a intentar en live
<Perverso> y despues instalarlo
<Perverso> porque voy a respaldar
<Perverso> mis archivos
<DarkPsydeLord> si hasle como te dije en el live tampoco tendras internet
<Perverso> si pues. en live tiene el mismo error
<DarkPsydeLord> solo hasle sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf y borra esa ip y ponle 8.8.8.8 y funcionara
<DarkPsydeLord> asi instala asegurandote de las actualizaciones
<DarkPsydeLord> y listo
<Perverso> si ya tome nota
<DarkPsydeLord> hay algunas veces que cuando corres 17.04 por primera vez no funciona el internet
<DarkPsydeLord> es facil diagnosticar
<DarkPsydeLord> si haces ping -c 3 google.com te va a dar error por ejemplo
<Perverso> hablando de google
<DarkPsydeLord> pero si haces ping 8.8.8.8 si funciona es por que el dnsreq no esta funcionando
<DarkPsydeLord> solo haces lo mismo que dije \
<DarkPsydeLord> y haces sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<DarkPsydeLord> y reinicias y listo
<Perverso> ok anotado
<DarkPsydeLord> he intalado ya como unas 15 maquinas en el trabajo con 17.04 y funciona todo el tiempo
<Perverso> pero ese error no esta en linux mint mate
<Perverso> oye
<DarkPsydeLord> de verdad?
<Perverso> cuando intento establecer que la busqueda en google quede en español latino
<DarkPsydeLord> alomejor aun no actualizan
<Perverso> si es la ultima vercion
<DarkPsydeLord> que raro
<DarkPsydeLord> hahaha
<Perverso> cuando intento establecer que la busqueda en google quede en español latino
<DarkPsydeLord> nunca use mint de hecho
<Perverso> yo si
<Perverso> no me gustan sus iconos
<Perverso> xD
<Perverso> pero igual de flexible
<Perverso> en especial firefox esta cuadrado
<Perverso> xD
<Perverso> oye
<Perverso> firefox no me deja establecer google como pagina principal
<Perverso> me voy a configuraciones y le pongo la direccion se borra
<Perverso> bueno al principio no pero cuando cierras y abres
<Perverso> se borra
<DarkPsydeLord> firefox esta peleado con google
<DarkPsydeLord> XD
<Perverso> pfff
<Perverso> no lo  creo
<DarkPsydeLord> si es verdad
<DarkPsydeLord> :D
<DarkPsydeLord> mucho tiempo no podias poner en la barra de busqueda a google
<Perverso> te da obcion de buscar en google y duckduckgo
<Perverso> xD
<Perverso> creo que google se esta creciendo mucho
<Perverso> con su exito de android mi linux en terminal
<Perverso> pues creo que ya se esta cresiendo mucho
<MiguelFuller> amigos tengo una tarjeta fa510 de netgear para ubuntu 16.04 y funciona muy lento que controlador o firmware necesito?
<DarkPsydeLord> ya verificate si aparece en drivers adicionales?
<MiguelFuller> bueno ahi aparece algo que dice microcode de procesador de intel y dice desconocido no creo que tenga que ver
<DarkPsydeLord> efectivamente no tiene nada que ver
<MiguelFuller> yo antes tenia un problema parecido con debian en la misma tarjeta y lo solucione instalado los firmware non free pero aki no hay eso para mi 16.04
<DarkPsydeLord> ya veo
<DarkPsydeLord> deberia haber una forma de sacar esos firmware de alla y poder usarlos aqui
<DarkPsydeLord> netgear suele ir atrasadiiiiisimo en temas de linux
<DarkPsydeLord> yo por mi parte creo estar sin ideas en esta cuestion MiguelFuller averiguare un poco y vere si encuentro algo de ayuda
<MiguelFuller> DarkPsydeLord, osea funciona pero no hay velocidad y no recuerdo si antes estaba mas veloz solo se que en debian instale el nonfree para la tarjeta y otros firmwares nonfree
<Perverso> ok
<Perverso> ya lo prove
<Perverso> fue todo un exito
<Perverso> si funcionan sus alternativas
<Perverso> ubuntu 17.04 ya se conecta perfectamente
<Perverso> gracias amigous
<DarkPsydeLord> Perverso, un gusto poer ayudarlo Perverso
<DarkPsydeLord> MiguelFuller, como podriamos saber eso?
<DarkPsydeLord> MiguelFuller, yo estoy viendo si es que hay alguna alternativa o si el firmware es generico
<Perverso> son buenos no pence que hoy encontraria la solucion
<DarkPsydeLord> De hecho el bug esta reportado y confirmado supongo que saldra arreglado en el nuevo iso
<DarkPsydeLord> por eso es que teniamos respuesta rapida
<Perverso> gracias a dios yo pense que yo era el unico negado a usar ubuntu mate
<DarkPsydeLord> de hecho tenemos canal de ubuntu mate pero en inglés
<Perverso> ese tambien era mi problema no entiendo muy bien ingles
<Perverso> y las traduciones en google a veces no se entienden
<Perverso> oye y como pogo esos wiyets
<Perverso> que tienes al lado derecho
<DarkPsydeLord> uhm no son widgets
<Perverso> ¬¬
<DarkPsydeLord> es un monitor de sistema que se llama conky
<Perverso> }ok
<DarkPsydeLord> yo hice scripts custom para que se vieran asi
<DarkPsydeLord> si lo quieres instalar usa sudo apt install conky-all
<Perverso> OK MUY BIEN
<DarkPsydeLord> te va a tomar un poquito de tiempo familiarizarte con su configuracion pero una vez que lo tienes como quieres guardas ese archivo para futuras instalaciones
<DarkPsydeLord> es lo que yo hic
<DarkPsydeLord> :D
<Perverso> ok
<Perverso> tambien quiero widgets
<Perverso> quiero ver la hora en grande porque lo uso en mi trabajo
<Perverso> para aotar la hora
<Perverso> podrias aserme ese favor amigou
<Perverso> o no se puede
<DarkPsydeLord> uhm con conky se puede tener relojes gigantescos hahaha
<Perverso> ok
<DarkPsydeLord> de hecho conky creo que es la solucion a eso
<Perverso> ok
<Perverso> me parece bien
<Perverso> gracias
<Perverso> alparecer eres un experto en linux verdad?
<DarkPsydeLord> No... soy un usuario común y corriente
<Perverso> bueno almenos tienes un buen nivel
<DarkPsydeLord> eso con el tiempo no te preocupes tu también llegarás con el tiempo
<Perverso> eso espero
<DarkPsydeLord> yo tengo 17 años usando linux XD
<Perverso> una ves andaban contratando gente para capturar datos en una empresa y no puede ni siquiera llevar mi solicitud porque querian gente que supuera usar linux
<DarkPsydeLord> para capturar datos? que raro
<Perverso> si no es mucho el trabajo
<Perverso> pero apenas empesaba a usar airkrack ng
<Perverso> xD
<DarkPsydeLord> o si los gloriosos tiempos de aircrack cuando funcionaba super bien en knoppix linux
<Perverso> seee
<Perverso> son buenas memorias
<DarkPsydeLord> hace mucho que no uso nada asi creo que el sucesor de aircrack esta por default instalado en kali
<Perverso> funcionaba en todos lados yo lo use en puppy linux imaginate
<DarkPsydeLord> puppy ya es de la comunidad
<Perverso> seee
<DarkPsydeLord> seria buen tiempo para involucrarse
<Perverso> ese perrito es un salvavidas
<Perverso> la version de atom
<Perverso> que chigones
<Perverso> pero capturista de datos no tiene nada que ver con airkrack sino que se trata sobre los inventarios en los productos de la empresa ok?
<DarkPsydeLord> Perverso, puede que si o puede qu eno
<DarkPsydeLord> capturas datos de constante movimiento
<DarkPsydeLord> supongo que inventarios o clientes
<Perverso> bueno eso solo es una idea
<DarkPsydeLord> o catalogos de cuentas
<Perverso> lo ves
<Perverso> linuxesta en todos lados
<DarkPsydeLord> el 90% de los servidores web son linux
<Perverso> no pense perder oportunidades de trabajo por no saberlo usar
<DarkPsydeLord> android es linux
<Perverso> seee
<DarkPsydeLord> los sistemas operativos de nintendo y play station son linux
<Perverso> lo se
<DarkPsydeLord> mi reloj de hecho es linux :D
<Perverso> xD
<DarkPsydeLord> gracias a que mi nintendo nes claic es linux pude conectarlo y agregarle roms aparte de las que ya tenia por la consola
<DarkPsydeLord> estoy esperando a que la nintendo switch se deje agregar cosas hahaha
<Perverso> fue jackeada y se puede poner un linux en el nintendo mini
<Perverso> pero si esta basado en linux
<DarkPsydeLord> Perverso, ya era linux solo se le agregan cosas al firmware
<Perverso> yo engo un pla2 y la comunidad iso open ps2 loader
<Perverso> tambien
<Perverso> codigo libre
<DarkPsydeLord> excelente
<Perverso> pero ya nunca mas tendre fronteras
<Perverso> poco apoco voy mejorando en linux
<Perverso> de hecho los servidores no solo son de linux sino que tambien son mas economicos
<Perverso> y mas rapidos
<Perverso> mejoresx xapasidades
<Perverso> es mas microsoft se le anda pegando a linux
<DarkPsydeLord> cierto
<Perverso> intel ya entro en razon y ya esta trabajando en mejorar los graficos de linux
<Perverso> eso me dio gusto
<DarkPsydeLord> nvidia desarrolla de forma constante sus controladores para linux
<Perverso> pero creo que amd se esta poniendo renuente
<Perverso> si pues por eso me sentia mal
<DarkPsydeLord> hp y epson desarrollan controlaores de sus impresoras para linux
<DarkPsydeLord> por eso no he necesitado a windows desde hace mas de una decada
<Perverso> de hecho hp ya tiene portatiles con ubuntu
<Perverso> bueno en la tienda en linea solo vi un modelo
<DarkPsydeLord> hp,dell,toshiba y lenovo tienen
<DarkPsydeLord> system 76 solo hace portatiles con ubuntu
<Perverso> espero que algun dia ya sea el mas usado
<Perverso> o sera que las encuestadoras mienten?
<Perverso> a favor de microsoft
<Perverso> escuche tambien que china se va a cambiar por completo por linux
<Perverso> bueno y otros paices
<Perverso> jejejeje
<Perverso> que buena charla
<Perverso> ya estoy haciendo mi respaldo para actualizar
<Perverso> jejejeje
<Perverso> lo que mas me molesta esque estan saliendo con mbr uefi
<Perverso> los portatiles
<Perverso> no se como que me incomoda
<DarkPsydeLord> yo tengo mi pc con uefi y linux no es mucho problema de hecho
<Perverso> es verdad que linux se adapto a es medida pero en lo personal es un fastidio
<Perverso> yo tenia una hp
<Perverso> que venia con windows 8.1 y cuando instalaba linux el brillo estaba alrevesado tambien el volumen
<Perverso> pero en acer no tiene ese problema
<Perverso> pero tampoco me gusta andarle metiendo mano al bios
<DarkPsydeLord> yo realmente no muevo el bios para nada
<DarkPsydeLord> todo es configuracion de linux y somo modo uefi
<DarkPsydeLord> excepto claro que quiera reemplazar mi bios por una version de opensource de bios
<Perverso> apoco
<Perverso> apoco puedo cambiar el bios
<Perverso> a ver
<Perverso> donde esta eso
<Perverso> tienes un link
<DarkPsydeLord> debes tener muchas cosas en cuenta
<DarkPsydeLord> no solo se puede cambiar por que si
<DarkPsydeLord> https://libreboot.org/
<DarkPsydeLord> hay mucha info aqui
<DarkPsydeLord> https://www.coreboot.org/
<Perverso> es cierto podria perder el bios para siempre
<Perverso> bueno lo estudiare
<Perverso> cuando me sienta mas seguro despues de estudiarlo
<Perverso> tratare a ver si se puede
<Perverso> pero creeme lo intentare
<Perverso> ya volvi
<Perverso> xD
<Perverso> ya estoy en ubuntu 17.04
<Perverso> :)
<nameless1CL> esa version viene con gnome?
<Perverso> :)
<Perverso> hola como estan?
<DarkPsydeLord> nameless1CL, no
<DarkPsydeLord> Perverso, hola de nuevo
<Perverso> que onda
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-07
<root3> como van
<alfepu> hola alguien sabe como pasarme de ubuntu18.04 a ubuntu mate18.04 sin perder los datos y configuracion
<Tarrasquero> o/
<JoseACS> Tarrasquero \o
<Tarrasquero> :)
<ZangetsuMX> Hola a todos como estan?
<ZangetsuMX> Saben que paso con el sitio ubuntu-es.org
<JoseACS> murio
<ZangetsuMX> Ahora cual es la pagina oficial de esta comunidad?
<JoseACS> eso si no lo se creo que hay que esperar a algun operador para preguntarle
<ZangetsuMX> OK
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-08
<carlos> Hola, buena noche
<ZangetsuMX> Buena noche
<carlos> escribo desde México, y estoy usano asterisk 13
<carlos> ¿sabrán de un manual en español? no se me da el inglés jejeje
<toluxero> en mi experiencia he de decir que es complicado conseguir documentación en español, no solo del software que ocupas, en general :S
<carlos> pues a aprender un nuevo idioma entonces, gracias :-)
<ZangetsuMX> Se fue antes de tiempo
<ZangetsuMX> Toluxero lo espantaste jajajaja
<ZangetsuMX> http://www.it-docs.net/ddata/801.pdf
<ZangetsuMX> toluxero:
<toluxero> yo no lo quería espantar
<ZangetsuMX> jajajaja si me imagino, es de esos que si no consiguen rapido lo que buscan se molestan
<_M0RF30_> esto parece un cementerio.
<ZangetsuMX> Si hay que activarlo jejejeje
<_M0RF30_> yo solia venir a este canal a hacer algunas preguntas y esperar alguna respuesta que por lo general nunca llegaba,
<_M0RF30_> creo que por eso deje de venir
<ZangetsuMX> Yo venia a ver si podia ayudar
<ZangetsuMX> pero despues de que deje de venir
<ZangetsuMX> ahora ya regrese jajajaja
<_M0RF30_> ...
<_M0RF30_> vamos a ver.
<toluxero> esa pedrada dolió
<ZangetsuMX> Cual de todas toluxero ?
<toluxero> la de que esto parece cementerio
<_M0RF30_> les hare una pregunta, y veremos si esto ha cambiado,
<_M0RF30_> primero aclaro un par de punticos.
<_M0RF30_> - no soy programador ni especialista ni nada en informatica, solo soy un curioso.
<_M0RF30_> - el lenguaje tecnico no es lo mio, asi que la respuesta debera ser para humanos.
<_M0RF30_> ...
<ZangetsuMX> Intentaremos jajajaja
<ZangetsuMX> solo recuerda que no todos somos expretos :D
<_M0RF30_> - hice un pequenito programa que dibuja una ventana en pantalla y muestra un mensaje.
<_M0RF30_> Lo he compilado en windows xp con MINGW y lo he ejecutado en varios tipos de sistemas windows y el programa corre bien,
<_M0RF30_> ahora,
<_M0RF30_> el mismo programa lo he compilado en Linux
<_M0RF30_> y en la maquina que fue compilado corre bien
<_M0RF30_> pero cuando lo llevo a otras maquinas Linux, no se ejecuta
<_M0RF30_> ¿por que?
<_M0RF30_> **la compilacion es estatica**
<ZangetsuMX> Coño donde esta Chilicuil cuando se le necesita
<ZangetsuMX> Dependencias o versiones de compilador? podria ser
<_M0RF30_> - una compilacion estatica no deberia necesitar dependencias.
<ZangetsuMX> pero puede ser afectada por el compilador, aunque no estoy muy seguro de eso ya que no soy programador
<_M0RF30_> veremos cuantas semanas tardan en darme una respuesta sustentada o argumentada o que por lo menos no sea un expeculacion.
<_M0RF30_> .... 10 minutos y contando ...
<ZangetsuMX> Sabes lo mas logico seria que esta pregunta la hicieras en un canal de programación o desarrollo
<_M0RF30_> no,
<ZangetsuMX> ya que no es directamente de GNU/Linux me suena mas a que es problema de desarrollo
<_M0RF30_> lo logico es hacer la pregunta en un canal de un sistema operativo.
<ZangetsuMX> si te ejecuta en una sola distro y en las demas no, entonces el problema no es la distro, si fuera la distro ni en la primera te ejecutaria
<_M0RF30_> ooh, un problema de desarrollo  ¿como cual?
<ZangetsuMX> Un desarrollador te pedira el codigo y te indicaria mejor que nosotros, ya que ni siquiera tenemos el codigo para compilarlo ni salidad de error
<ZangetsuMX> vamos solo aportas el problema pero no información del mismo
<ZangetsuMX> si tienes repo en git  podriamos analisar el codigo o descargarlo para ejecutarlo y ver opciones de por que no se ejecuta, pero si solo das esa información sera dificil que te den una respuesta concreta
<_M0RF30_> .... 20 minutos y contando ...
<ZangetsuMX> huy no mano, ni siquiera leiste lo que puse, se nota que sabes como pedir ayuda en foros? o en canales de IRC?
<_M0RF30_> yo le he leido, pero su argumento no es convincente, solo evade responder y justifica su evacion.
<ZangetsuMX> vale te repondere una pregunta con otra pregunta.
<ZangetsuMX> En una base  de datos relacional, como hago para obtener acceso de root sin tener las credenciales? espero tu respuesta
<ZangetsuMX> 5 segundos y contando
<_M0RF30_> si es sqlite, desde la linea de comando podrias administrar los datos, sin que para ello sea necesario un permiso especial.
<_M0RF30_> si es otra base de datos, lo ignoro.
<ZangetsuMX> o bueno te hare otra pregunta, en una laptop tengo una falla que no me permite iniciar el sistema operativo, se congela la pantalla y no permite hacer nada, cual es el problema o por que pasa eso si en otras lap tops pno pasa?
<ZangetsuMX> ok pero si no tienes acceso de root y no puedes gestionar los datos, como es que obtendrias el acceso de root?
<_M0RF30_> en el 90% de los casos, el problema es GPU o ventilador.
<_M0RF30_> hombre, sino tengo dedos como puedo comer, pues meto la cara con boca y todo en el plato,
<_M0RF30_> sino tengo acceso root, pues le pido prestado el usuario al root, o le robo la contraseña .... o se la pregunto a la esposa de el root mientras la fornico.
<ZangetsuMX> bueno entonces puedes meyer la cara en el codigo de la istro y ver que es lo que esta pasando, generalmente cuando algo no se compila te genera un log  y en ese log viene informacion del problema, o en la misma terminal te indica que puede estar pasando, pero vuelvo y repito sin mas información nadie te va apoder ayudar
<_M0RF30_> ZangetsuMX:  usted no ha leido correctamente mi pregunta, se nota, ni tampoco puso atencion a los datos pocos que suministre antes de hacer la pregunta.
<ZangetsuMX> ok muy logica tu respuesta, incluso la de meter la cara en el plato de sopa, pero eso no solucionaria el problema de poder comer con las manos ni muchomenos el dba te daria la contraseña y dudo que la esposa te la pueda dar mientras la fornicas.
<ZangetsuMX> vamos a hacer la prueba copiare y pegare tu texto en un foro de desarrolladores y veremos que dicen
<_M0RF30_> ***
<_M0RF30_> Que quede claro que le pregunta no es sobre como compilar.
<_M0RF30_> ***
<_M0RF30_> La pregunta es simplemente, porque el codigo ejecutable que me funciona en la distro donde fue compilado, pero cuando llevo ese mismo ejecutable a otra distro Linux NO FUNCIONA.
<_M0RF30_> ***
<ZangetsuMX> Joder ahora entiendo por que no te responden jajajaj
<_M0RF30_> ***
<_M0RF30_> el comando      $  file  miEjecutable     muestra que el fichero es de tipo  ELF   (se supone que es un fichero binario universal)
<_M0RF30_>  ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, statically linked, stripped
<_M0RF30_> ***
<_M0RF30_> No tengo mas que decir,
<_M0RF30_> solo esperar una respuesta simple, como mi pregunta, simple.
<_M0RF30_> .... 40 minutos y contando .....
<_M0RF30_> .... 52 minutos y contando .....
<_M0RF30_> correccion
<_M0RF30_> .... 62 minutos y contando .....
<_M0RF30_> La eficiencia de esta canal esta entre dicho.
<ZangetsuMX> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<ZangetsuMX> https://www.ubuntu.com/community/code-of-conduct
<ZangetsuMX> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/BuenasPreguntas
<ZangetsuMX> No sea molesto      Inundar el canal, el uso de mensajes de ausencia, repetir sus mensajes, mensajes CTCP y abusar del bot no son las únicas maneras con las que puede ser molesto. Ataques personales cuando las cosas no van como se esperaban, buscar atención y mal comportamiento sostenido después de haber sido advertido es perjudicial y desagradable. Este comportamiento puede resultar en una expulsión del canal.
<_M0RF30_> ooh,  ZangetsuMX  asi que usted me esta amenazando.
<_M0RF30_> en lugar de responder mi pregunta, me amenaza.
<ZangetsuMX> Simplemente hago uso del reglamento de Ubuntu, del codigo de condcta, del reglamento de netiquete, si no es capaz de hacer bien sus preguntas no se enoje si no recibe contestación.
<_M0RF30_> 1- la pregunta fue correctamente formulada.
<_M0RF30_> 2- yo no estoy enojado.
<_M0RF30_> 3-  inundacion ¿donde?
<ZangetsuMX> Ya lo confirme con un desarrollador y me dijo exactamente lo que ya se le dijo, tenga buena noche y vuelva cuando aprenda a utilizar los servicios comunitarios de ayuda.
<ZangetsuMX> buscar atención y mal comportamiento sostenido después de haber sido advertido es perjudicial y desagradable.
<_M0RF30_> .... 70 minutos y contando ....
<Miguel2013> me ayudan
<Miguel2013> o no?
<Miguel2013> bien entonces me voy a sudamerica;
<n-iCe> Pues ya llevo dos días usando el nuevo Ubuntu.
<n-iCe> Hace mucho no usaba Ubuntu, creo que va bien.
<n-iCe> No pues muy platicadores.
<estebancse> buenos dias a todos, tengo instalado en un windows 10 un ubuntu (sin maquina virtual) actualizado de 16.04 TLS a 18.04, desde la actualización la resolución de nombres no funciona y solo puedo realizar conexiones por ip, normalmente usaba para la configuracion resolv.conf, sabeis alguno como hay que configurar la resolucion dns ???
<nicole> me ayudan
<nicole> anda pues
<estebancse> que te ocurre nicole ???
<nicole> supongamos
<nicole> tengo una tarjeta de red inalambrica marca netgear y la quiero instalar en otro linux que no tiene ese controlador
<nicole> lo busco por el nombre del controlador? el que aparece en lsmod en el linux que si lo funca
<nicole> habla
<nicole> ese linux no tiene ningun controlador para esa tarjeta ni fu ni fa
<estebancse> supongo que lo que tendras que hacer es compilar el controlador para la distro que uses
<nicole> yo pensaba hacer algo asi como make
<nicole> al packete
<nicole> y de ahi lo corro cada vez que carga el sisterma operativo con modprobe
<estebancse> que distro usas y el modelo concreto de la netgear
<nicole> make install y si tiene el mismo kernel voala
<nicole> es secreto
<estebancse> jjjj
<nicole> anda cubriendome las espaldas porque me andan siguiendo
<estebancse> ok
<nicole> no nada es broma
<estebancse> supongo
<estebancse> y has probado ????
<nicole> es una tplink que funciona en windows 10
<nicole> si corre en windows y en ubuntu 16.04
<nicole> directo de caja
<estebancse> y lo quieres instalar en ????
<nicole> ubuntu 10.04
<nicole> veo que usa ath9k htc en 16.04
<nicole> apla me ayudas
<nicole> ese controlador tiene que se ver viejo si o no para que make install correctamente en ese linux viejo
<miguel2013> que tal amigos
<estebancse> mira a ver si este enlace te vale ....
<estebancse> https://pablog.me/blog/2010/08/tp-link-tl-wn722n-o-cualquier-ath9k_htc-en-ubuntu-1004/
<miguel2013> aki estoy en la laptop con ubuntu 16.04 desde la tp link que digo quiero correr en un ubuntu viejo
<miguel2013> se ve buenoo
<estebancse> a ver si hay suerte ...
<nicole> el mad wifi ya no entonces?
<nicole> ese es lindo
<nicole> osea que los kernels traen los controladores y se meten en todas las linux flavors que hay
<nicole> creo que cada linux metia controladores especificos y exclusivos
<estebancse> https://askubuntu.com/questions/169688/install-tp-link-tl-wn722n-on-ubuntu-10-04?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa
<nicole> ta bueno ah
<nicole> oye'
<nicole> tengo miedo que un firmware que descargue  sea malicioso
<nicole> abra una pagina que chequee mis fw
<nicole> ya le escanie
<nicole> ta bueno
<nicole> oye una pregunta hay manera de poner el firmware para que el kernel lo agarre pero si reiniciar
<estebancse> https://blog.desdelinux.net/actualizar-kernel-linux-sin-reiniciar/
<estebancse> depende el kernel
<estebancse> mira este enlace tambien ...
<estebancse> https://geekland.eu/gestionar-modulos-del-kernel-linux/
<miguel2013> ahi voy
<miguel2013> mi kernel es 2.6
<miguel2013> asi que no se puede actrualiuzar si reiniciar
<nicole> es lubuntu tan malo como dicen yo lo probe en el 2012 y tenia fallas
<nicole> la pagina de facebook antes era 2.1mb ahora es 600kb
<esteban_cse_77> hola
<esteban_cse_77> hay alguien por aqui ???
<esteban_cse_77> hola alguien me puede decir como se monta un chat privado con weechat ???
<esteban_cse_77> hay alguien aqui
<esteban_cse_77> ???
<esteban_cse_77> hola
<Nilos> Hola a todos
<nilos> Hola hola
<nilos> Alguien por acá?
<nilos> Ayuda por fa
<nilos> Hola hola
<nilos> Hola
<nilos> Hola
<nilos> Instalé ayer Kubuntu y pude trabajar toda la tarde y la noche, y configure 2 mi escritorio
<nilos> Hoy cuando la prendí se congela al arrancar el sistema
<nilos> Alguien podría ayudarme?
<ZangetsuMX> Intenta ingresar en modo de compatibilidad
<nilos> Ingresé como root pero no puedo actualizar nada ya que todo esta en modo de solo lectura
<ZangetsuMX> Cuando la prendas y despues de pasar la pantalla de arranque de la computadora osea la del bios presiona esc para que te aparezca el menu de grub y ahi selecciona iniciar en modo seguro y asi ves si es la configuracion.
<ZangetsuMX> Cuando estas en modo lectura utiliza sudo apt-get update
<ZangetsuMX> Sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ZangetsuMX> Sudo con minusculas
<nilos> Ok
<ZangetsuMX> O si quieres intenta instalar otro entorno grafico como gnome o cinamon ahi si toca buscar como instalarlos
<nilos> En el menú sale opciones avanzadas para Ubuntu
<ZangetsuMX> En ese
<nilos> Y luego recovery mode
<ZangetsuMX> No en low grapic mode
<nilos> Me aparece otro menú ¿ingreso a consola de super usuario?
<ZangetsuMX> Puedes ingresar ahi y utilizar el comando start x
<ZangetsuMX> Ver que te devuelve
<nilos> No hay la opción low graphic
<nilos> Al hacer startx
<nilos> Unable to conecto X Server
<nilos> Error in locking authority file
<GridCube> ?
<ZangetsuMX> Ok entonces intenta entrar en modo texto y revisa los logs de x.org
<CrisRm71> !rpm
<Tarrasquero> o/
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-09
<roman777> hola
<rypervenche> Hola.
<roman777> eres hombre
<rypervenche> ¿Cuál es tu pregunta?
<roman777> sera que eres mujer
<roman777> quiero una mujer xd
<esteban_cse> hola
<linurandy> hola a todos tengo un problema con openvpn en la version de bionic, alguien?
<linurandy> rypervenche: estas?
<rypervenche> linurandy: Hola.
<linurandy> rypervenche: hola, sabes algo de openvpn?
<rypervenche> Yo sé, pero mi español es muy malo :P
<linurandy> rypervenche: english?
<linurandy> alguien que me pueda ayudar con openvpn en bionic
 * acacio hola
<Tarrasquero> o/
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices , mañana mas
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-10
<navnelson> hola
<navnelson> alguien ha tenido problemas con mysql en ubuntu 18.4
<agm> mm
<resc_051b3_2397> Hola
<resc_051b3_2397> necesito ayuda para instalar xubuntu, un portátil que tenía windows no me es posible
<resc_051b3_2397> en la instalación del sistema no se instala el paquete grub-efi-amd64-signed y por lo tanto no podrá arrancar, he intentado configurar bios, particiones distintas... y no soy capaz de que arranque
<resc_051b3_2397> ahora estoy desde la herramienta rescatux 0.51b3 pero ya no se debo hacer
<ormuz_> join #ispos
<JoseACS> ormuz_ /join #ispos
 * acacio hola
<Tarrasquero> hola
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-11
<caedci> https://coinpot.co/mine/dogecoin/?ref=87E00E1F7BA3
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-12
<cristian2> buenas a todos alguien conoce un sofware de seguridad para usar la camara web en linux
<cristian2> ??
<cristian2> con deteccion de movimiento
<Engel> hola
<JoseACS> buenas noches engel :)
<Akuw> hola
<Akuw> estoy tratando de agregar un repositorio pero --> El repositorio «http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety Release» no tiene un fichero de Publicación.
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-13
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices . Que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos 👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-05-06
<Gosset> Hola, tengo un HD 2TB donde hago backups anuales pero me da la sensación de que sería más seguro hacer las copias de seguridad en discos ópticos, a largo plazo, ¿opiniones?
<GridCube> siempre es mejor la redundacia
<GridCube> tener tus backups en un solol ugar no es una buena idea
<Gosset> ya bueno, me refería a
<Gosset> a escoger entre tenerlo en un disco duro o en un disco óptico
<Gosset> estoy leyendo que los blu-ray pueden durar hasta 100 años
<Gosset> mientras que la vida útil de un DD es de unos 15 años máx
<Gosset> igual me estoy poniendo paranoico pero
<Gosset> tengo un HD de hace ya 10 años y..
<Gosset> tengo miedo a que se me estropee todo
<GridCube> si te da para comprar una grabadora de bluray yo diria que lo hagas
<GridCube> nunca está de mas
<GridCube> y si tomás las precauciones debería durarte mas que el HDD seguro
<Gosset> ya, sólo quería saber si alguien lo hacía, no hay mucha info en Youtube
<GridCube> yo todavía tengo cds que grabé hace mas de una decada dando vueltas
<Gosset> me da a mi que todo esto está quedando obsoleto
<Gosset> jeje ok
<GridCube> si tuviera una lectora podría recuperar las cosas
<GridCube> pero como no tengo están ahí al pedo
<Gosset> la gente no es consciente de que va a perder mucha info dentro de los años
<GridCube> si fuera importante la salvarían
<GridCube> aparte la mayoría ahora tiene todo en la nube
<GridCube> así que no es tan dificil de recuperar
<Gosset> bueno, quizá lo más seguro sí es tenerlo en la nube
<Gosset> aunque la nube significa tenerlo en discos duros xD
<Gosset> en otros continentes
<GridCube> ajá, pero con gente que se encarga de hacer los backups por vos
<GridCube> y si google desaparece perdemos todo XD
<Gosset> exacto
<Gosset> pero con el cierre de Megaupload tengo amigos que perdieron mucho
<Gosset> aunque no voy a comparar un prostíbulo como Megaupload con San Google
<GridCube> XD
#ubuntu-es 2019-05-08
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-05-10
<GridCube> hi
<Klendazu> Buenas alguien sabe como poner que el dock cuando pases el raton seamplie al estilo mac ??
<Klendazu> para desktop 19.04
#ubuntu-es 2019-05-11
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-05-12
<thanksmay> hola buenos días
<thanksmay> Tengo una consulta sobre el registro de una cuenta de GMAIL de un menor de edad en CONFIGURACIÓN - CUENTAS EN LÍNEA
<thanksmay> ¿Alguien está atento ahora?
#ubuntu-es 2020-05-04
<OERIAS> ¡corred! ¡Corred! ¡que no enoje la señora!
#ubuntu-es 2020-05-06
<f_> hello
<f_> hola
#ubuntu-es 2020-05-07
<acacio-> ola alguiens abe como peudo reinciar hexchat a sus valores por defecto?
#ubuntu-es 2020-05-08
<xu-help62tw> Chicos(as), tengo un problema, mi Xubuntu va demasiado lento, no entiendo la razón.
<xu-help62tw> El problema persiste en cualquier distribución basada en Debian.
<xu-help62tw> Mmm... Alguna solución o ¿me resigno a estar en Windows?
#ubuntu-es 2020-05-09
 * acacio- que  la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos👀
